# *Official* Post Your Pictures Thread



## computerhakk

Since a lot of the members seem to enjoy picture posting threads, I thought I'd start an official one. I don't know how many members actually like taking pictures, but I love it.

*The pictures can be unedited or photoshopped to your hearts desire.*
      - *Also it would be nice if you include what camera you use in the post.*

Lets see them.


----------



## Geoff

*Here is a picture i took while at the ocean in Mass.*







*Here is a pic of a small waterfall on our weekend trip up north*


----------



## spacedude89

here are some of my favorite. i use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ 10


----------



## tweaker

Woah nice photos ya'll!


----------



## epidemik

spacedude, do you do photography as your daily job. Those pictures were incredible.


----------



## Scrat

Great photos spacedude!

Heres some photos i took with my "Canon EOS 20D" while on holidays in the Solomon Islands.
Feel free to use any for Personal / Private use only.


----------



## computerhakk

*heres a water doplet*


----------



## Rambo

computerhakk said:
			
		

> *heres a water doplet*



A water _doplet_!! 

That's a very nice picture, I don't know how you managed to capture that.


----------



## krimson_king

oh my, im starting to feel competitive...i might have to post some of my own....


----------



## Geoff

This wants to make me get back into photography... lol


----------



## computerhakk

hehe. thanks. its actually really simple, not that hard at all. i used to think that it was incredibly hard, but after thinking about, its fairly easy.
set it up, aim w/ a tripod. set it on burst shot. manual focus is best.

really nice picutres *geoff5093*. i love that waterfall. 
*spacedude89*, that spider picture is awesome. did you zoom in or actually got up that close? and that carriage picture at the end.. for some reason really draws me into it. haha
and that picture of the boat. at first i wasn't sure if it was the sky or the lake. its a really nice shot though *scrat*.


----------



## diduknowthat

here's some from Luray Cavern, Washington DC, took it with a crappy olympus 3 megapixel camer, (sorry, noob at cameras).











edit: sorry..didn't have time to resize it, i'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## robsuz

Took this with a Fujifilm S5000 in the plane on my way back from Turks and Caicos last August.


----------



## spacedude89

computerhakk said:
			
		

> hehe. thanks. its actually really simple, not that hard at all. i used to think that it was incredibly hard, but after thinking about, its fairly easy.
> set it up, aim w/ a tripod. set it on burst shot. manual focus is best.
> 
> really nice picutres *geoff5093*. i love that waterfall.
> *spacedude89*, that spider picture is awesome. did you zoom in or actually got up that close? and that carriage picture at the end.. for some reason really draws me into it. haha
> and that picture of the boat. at first i wasn't sure if it was the sky or the lake. its a really nice shot though *scrat*.



haha, thanks. i actualy got up that close. it sucked cause i dont like spiders much.


----------



## y2keable

*just a few of snaps =)*



















































10's all we're able to post?!
Jayson


----------



## Fuzz

That water drop picture is sweet. Nice job!


----------



## robsuz

This thread has alot of really great pics.  Here's a pic of my Chocolate Lab Cookie when she was just a pup.


----------



## jancz3rt

*My entry:*






JAN


----------



## y2keable

Fuzz said:
			
		

> That water drop picture is sweet. Nice job!



cheers

Jayson


----------



## Xycron

If It would be OK for me to put your photos on my websites as wallpapers please let me know. I can credit you by your real name or internet alias. PMing me would prabally be best, and i can tell you the link after.


----------



## computerhakk

the water droplet and fly is sweet!
what camera do you use?

*
casio exilim pro p505

another water droplet*






*a snail. yummy?*





*wouldn't want to touch this.*





*pretty flower*


----------



## 4W4K3

If i had my camera with my i'd post a few, but sadly my GF has stolen it yet again  very nice pics lads, i feel like competing now lol.


----------



## y2keable

Xycron said:
			
		

> If It would be OK for me to put your photos on my websites as wallpapers please let me know. I can credit you by your real name or internet alias. PMing me would prabally be best, and i can tell you the link after.



who are you directing this at? who's pictures would you like?

regards
Jayson


----------



## y2keable

computerhakk said:
			
		

> the water droplet and fly is sweet!
> what camera do you use?



thanks for the coment ;>)

i use a Pentax Optio S50, a 5MP creative compact. smashing camera =)

regards
Jayson


----------



## Xycron

y2keable said:
			
		

> who are you directing this at? who's pictures would you like?
> 
> regards
> Jayson



Anyones they are all so great! y2keable some of your's I would really like to use too if possible


----------



## Geoff

very nice pics computerhakk, what camera do you use and how much did it cost?


----------



## Xycron

computerhakk said:
			
		

> *
> casio exilim pro p505*


.


----------



## computerhakk

it was 299 no tax & shipping from ritz.


----------



## super_xero

wow nice pics expesicaly the water droplet and the flower


----------



## y2keable

*mr computerhakk...*

i'm itching to edit your pic of the Aloe plant, any objections? i'll post you the resulting pic when i'm done.

cheers
Jayson


----------



## computerhakk

sure. put two and two together, im guessing you mean the thorny one?
lets see the result i guess. lighting? or something totally abstract.


----------



## ineedsomehelp

wow, those are great


----------



## computerhakk

this one didn't turn out that great. but here it is.


----------



## jesbax

these were taken with a kodak easyshare cx 7330


----------



## computerhakk

great pictures. how old is your young one. i have a nephew that does the exact same thing.


----------



## shupola

this is a barn behind my old house.


----------



## computerhakk

really nice picture shupola. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## shupola

computerhakk said:
			
		

> really nice picture shupola. what kind of camera do you use?




konica minolta dimage z10. very nice:


----------



## jesbax

computerhakk said:
			
		

> great pictures. how old is your young one. i have a nephew that does the exact same thing.




my youngest one is 9 month old and the other girl is 6 years old.  yes both are girls.


----------



## skidude

My turn, some pics from Florida (sorry quality isnt ultra clear because I had to resize, they were too big originally )


----------



## Darman

All these pictures are insane! Great work people!

*edit* No, thats not me, thats my friend. He's on this forum too, and his user name is yo-yo.


----------



## Geoff

Darman said:
			
		

> All these pictures are insane! Great work people!


Is that a pic of you in your avatar? lol


----------



## shupola

hey skidude, what part of florida is that? all of florida is beautiful imo. i went to panama city last spring break and it looked a lot like that.


----------



## Blue

When I was in Cuba. I'm not much of a photographer. The pictures where taking using automatic settings on my Fuji Finepix S5100.


----------



## P11

Blue said:
			
		

> When I was in Cuba. I'm not much of a photographer. The pictures where taking using automatic settings on my Fuji Finepix S5100.


What resort is that? I went to Cuba this summer, in Varadero. We stayed at a resort called Sol Sirenas...somthing like that. Anyways i loved the water in cuba.


----------



## Blue

> What resort is that? I went to Cuba this summer, in Varadero. We stayed at a resort called Sol Sirenas...somthing like that. Anyways i loved the water in cuba.



That was the Beaches resort in Varadero.


----------



## krimson_king

*just a couple OK ones*





















ive got a powershot a70.  if i had the money to, that would be different, but i cant complain.


----------



## skidude

shupola said:
			
		

> hey skidude, what part of florida is that? all of florida is beautiful imo. i went to panama city last spring break and it looked a lot like that.



Treasure Island, went there in Octobor.


----------



## Apokarteron

krimson_king said:
			
		

> ive got a powershot a70.  if i had the money to, that would be different, but i cant complain.



Nice, but if you wanted to touch perfection you could focus; on the center of the flower for example and have all of the outside blurry...


----------



## krimson_king

its just the field of depth...its only a point and shoot camera:  whatevers in focus is in focus, and whatevers blurry is blurry.  i use my dad's friends slr (rebel eos) and i can get much better control over the focus


----------



## Charles_Lee

Bill G.

The true identity of Bill G.

Bill Gabriel!!!


doesn't he remind you of Bill Gates?


----------



## 34erd

Thats not funny... stop trashing the forum with it.


----------



## Charles_Lee

34erd said:
			
		

> Thats not funny... stop trashing the forum with it.



i just had some fun that's all, ;;; if its annoying, ya may be i should stop for tonight, lol


----------



## dragon2309

1. I dont knwo who the hell Bill Gabriel is, so any joke is lost on me anyway...

2. That guy doesnt look anything like Bill Gates

3. I think you need some sleep

4. Its just not funny, not the first time, not this time either....... just drop it.


----------



## SAAER45

Blue said:
			
		

> When I was in Cuba. I'm not much of a photographer. The pictures where taking using automatic settings on my Fuji Finepix S5100.





			
				P11 said:
			
		

> What resort is that? I went to Cuba this summer, in Varadero. We stayed at a resort called Sol Sirenas...somthing like that. Anyways i loved the water in cuba.



You guys are unbelievably lucky, I have always wanted to go to Cuba, but as you know, one of the disadvantages of living in the states is the embargo. I've thought several times on hopping through mexico to get to Cuba and risking getting my passport revoked.


----------



## P11

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> You guys are unbelievably lucky, I have always wanted to go to Cuba, but as you know, one of the disadvantages of living in the states is the embargo. I've thought several times on hopping through mexico to get to Cuba and risking getting my passport revoked.


That is true, the US and Cuba seem to have some issues. I still love the US BTW. I found it funny though that cuba had american tv brodcasting...not to mention american exclusive shows and movies.


----------



## Apokarteron

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> Bill G.
> 
> The true identity of Bill G.
> 
> Bill Gabriel!!!
> 
> 
> doesn't he remind you of Bill Gates?



Who's the young chap?  A Relative?


----------



## SAAER45

P11 said:
			
		

> That is true, the US and Cuba seem to have some issues. I still love the US BTW. I found it funny though that cuba had american tv brodcasting...not to mention american exclusive shows and movies.



Being in Cuba, could you tell at all that they were communist, or did it just seem like another Caribbean Island?


----------



## P11

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> Being in Cuba, could you tell at all that they were communist, or did it just seem like another Caribbean Island?


Yes, you can tell very well. At first it seems like a normal hotel...but after a while when you start going to havana and outside the beaches resort you realize how poor everyone is. Some kids jump at crayons and other pencils and such...adults there make very litttle money. We asked a waiter how much he makes and he told us that he was paid $30 US a month..and they live mainly off the the tips given. These people however live fairly good lives because they have jobs...the majority of cuba work because they are forced too, but they often work hard labour jobs with low pay. After a while you begin to realize that they live on the total basics of life..noone in cuba has a computers/not to mention a cd player. However it is a very welcoming place and everyone seems very nice and have no worries at all...alot more relaxed than people are in north america.


----------



## suprasteve

near my vacation house in VA, thought it was cool, btw if anyone can tell me how to make it smaller, please do


----------



## computerhakk

very nice picture. lots of noise. but it us reduce it, its probably better. 

here.


----------



## Super_Nova




----------



## SAAER45

Nice pic Suprasteve...

How come waterfalls are so appealing to the eye?


----------



## Blue

> How come waterfalls are so appealing to the eye?



Agreed... they are very relaxing. Kind of like looking a an aquarium full of fish.


----------



## Blue

> Being in Cuba, could you tell at all that they were communist, or did it just seem like another Caribbean Island?



I hardly noticed as I never left the Beaches resort. Of course the trip between the airport to the all inclusive resort was 3'rd world . It was very amazing how poor everyone seemed to be and the places we drove by where amazingly run down with people still living in the buildings. The folks that worked at the resort treated us like Kings and Queens. I felt very fortunate to live where I do (Canada).


----------



## SAAER45

This is what I think is the best photo _I_ have ever taken. I shot it on Martha's Vineyard (an island of the coast of MA) I got down in the dunes with a friend of mines camera (I know it was a nice camera because he is a wedding photgrapher, but I can't for the life of me remember the brand or the filter name). I thought it looked _almost_ professional, but this is a rare hit, I'm not usually that good of a photographer.

But, computerhakk's fire picture is still my favorite so far...


----------



## shupola

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> This is what I think is the best photo _I_ have ever taken. I shot it on Martha's Vineyard (an island of the coast of MA) I got down in the dunes with a friend of mines camera (I know it was a nice camera because he is a wedding photgrapher, but I can't for the life of me remember the brand or the filter name). I thought it looked _almost_ professional, but this is a rare hit, I'm not usually that good of a photographer.
> 
> But, computerhakk's fire picture is still my favorite so far...




WOW that is beautiful SAAER45. what a pic!! and what perfect timing to catch the sailboat in the back at just the right moment. hope you dont mind but it is my new desktop background


----------



## spacedude89

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> This is what I think is the best photo _I_ have ever taken. I shot it on Martha's Vineyard (an island of the coast of MA) I got down in the dunes with a friend of mines camera (I know it was a nice camera because he is a wedding photgrapher, but I can't for the life of me remember the brand or the filter name). I thought it looked _almost_ professional, but this is a rare hit, I'm not usually that good of a photographer.
> 
> But, computerhakk's fire picture is still my favorite so far...



My fav, its a awsome shot, nice work.


----------



## Lamilia

computerhakk said:
			
		

> very nice picture. lots of noise. but it us reduce it, its probably better.
> 
> here.


wow I had to set that as my desktop very cool


----------



## computerhakk

yes, really nice picture guys. and yes SAAER45, it does look really professional. what you get with great cameras.

nice picture too super nova, i like the idea.

here are a couple more.


----------



## littleredtruck




----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Nice car man  I really like it. As to SAER's post, that is my favorite shot so far. Looks professional to me. 

JAN


----------



## Shiwen

shupola said:
			
		

> WOW that is beautiful SAAER45. what a pic!! and what perfect timing to catch the sailboat in the back at just the right moment. hope you dont mind but it is my new desktop background




hope you don't mind I'll put it as my background as well.


----------



## JonnyR

Wow, those are some great photos. Here's mine.  


























The final photo is a forest fire from (I think) 15,000feet. Sorry I couldn't get a better photo.


----------



## jesbax

this is pictures of a truck that came to my town.    i thought it was neat.  picuters were take sunday.    this truck has all the names of all who died on 9-11.  photobucket web site is down so i had to use yahoo.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jestifbax/album?.dir=bc9c


----------



## Beyond

Nice pics, JonnyR.  I really like the flower and the dog pics.


----------



## computerhakk

Beyond said:
			
		

> Nice pics, JonnyR.  I really like the flower and the dog pics.


freaky


> URL=http://imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


nice. 

what camera?


----------



## The Astroman

LOL... taken with an old Ixuss II from Canon 3.2 Mpixels... This is until my get my 350 D(Rebel XT) / 20 D


----------



## bigsaucybob

Here is a picture i took while i was in Jerusalem, Israel. its of some church, i think its a cool picture:


----------



## i.Angel

Very nice clarity JonnyR

What camera do you use?


----------



## kof2000

taken on a RAINY DAY.


----------



## Calibretto

Just some pics that I took of my cat:


----------



## kof2000

looks like time out for cat over there.


----------



## dragon2309

lol, i love your cat, can you mail him to me, i can pay by paypal....


----------



## Calibretto

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> lol, i love your cat, can you mail him to me, i can pay by paypal....


haha...I love her to much to get rid of her.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Some quick picks of pics*

1. Starfish
2. Storming in Jamaica
3. Sammy my son
4. Jamaica
5. Platys/Swordtails
6. Koi Pound


----------



## bigsaucybob

nice pics, a lot of you guys have cats. or so it seems. thats cool but i hate cats with an evil passion. just my opinion. 

all your cats seem very photogenic (wasnt sure if that was one word or not, photo genic?)


----------



## Raditz

Scrat. Nice kitty and cute too. Are they for sale?


----------



## Geoff

Here are a few of our cats, followed by some other random pics:


----------



## lee101

here are just a few i found, took them for a IT project at school, not anything special and i just wanted them for a background on a web page

http://www.leef.streamdown.net/computerforum/

Lee


----------



## Prof Pwnsworth

None of the pics i try to load show up, stupid snapfish.


----------



## computermaineack

I took this picture while continuously shooting pics, and my cat just happened to yawn just as I snapped one. People tend to not want to go near my cat after seeing this picture .


----------



## Altanore




----------



## computerhakk

Hope to get this thread alive again. Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## m3incorp

Here are a few taken with the Canon 10D with 50mm, 28-75mm and 70-200mm lenses.

Kelly Hu! Sure everyone knows what movies she played in.





Thanksgiving arrangement





Fruit Setting





Guess Who These Feet Belong To





Zoo Tower






Self Explanatory





Ape


----------



## thebeginning

mind if I ask why the photos have to be unedited?  that seems silly when you consider that all photos are actually edited a fair amount anyway...


----------



## SAAER45

thebeginning said:
			
		

> mind if I ask why the photos have to be unedited?  that seems silly when you consider that all photos are actually edited a fair amount anyway...



It meaning no photoshopping, not removing red eye or something...


----------



## computerhakk

thebeginning said:
			
		

> mind if I ask why the photos have to be unedited?  that seems silly when you consider that all photos are actually edited a fair amount anyway...


like straight from a digital camera 

if you want to post edited pictures, there is another thread for that already too.

this will showcase the photographers camera skills, not editing skills


----------



## Geoff

nice pictures everyone, i like that sunset computer hackk.


----------



## Crazydude185

Wow... these pictures kept me entertained all through 1st period.... cant wait to see some more keep posting, i wish i could be as good of a photographer as you guys =/


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have a question for all you photo dudes. How do you get your photos so looking so damn well. Like with your guyses they look like a pro took them, but with mine, it looks like a 15 y.o. kid took them. How do you get it so clear?


----------



## computerhakk

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> nice pictures everyone, i like that sunset computer hackk.


thanks


			
				Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I have a question for all you photo dudes. How do you get your photos so looking so damn well. Like with your guyses they look like a pro took them, but with mine, it looks like a 15 y.o. kid took them. How do you get it so clear?



It's very simple. You just a good camera, preferably atleast a 5 megapixel and it has to support a tripod. Then you just need a tripod. Most camera's have a self timer, so just use the self timer. Set it to 3 seconds or whatever it is.

I dont know if this is what you are suppose to do or not but its how I take my pictures. I just let the timer run from like 3 seconds and let it take itself because it will steady itself unattended for that 3 seconds. As opposed to you pressing it, that little pressure you exert to press the shutter button moves that camera ever so slightly that you can tell if its blurry or not depending on the type of speed you are taking the picture at.


----------



## m3incorp

Not necessarily true; as quiet a bit of editing is done in-camera. Most serious photographers do at least a little editing to their photos to consider them acceptable; especially those that shoot with DSLRs.





			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> like straight from a digital camera
> 
> if you want to post edited pictures, there is another thread for that already too.
> 
> this will showcase the photographers camera skills, not editing skills


----------



## computerhakk

m3incorp said:
			
		

> Not necessarily true; as quiet a bit of editing is done in-camera. Most serious photographers do at least a little editing to their photos to consider them acceptable; especially those that shoot with DSLRs.


*Of course!* If we are trying to make money off our pictures, then we would need to reduce noise, correct red eyes, etc..

But we're not. It's merely just to showcase photographers and their talents with their camera.


----------



## Bobo

Prof Pwnsworth said:
			
		

> None of the pics i try to load show up, stupid snapfish.


Use Photobucket or Imageshack


----------



## tweaker

http://imageshack.us/
http://photobucket.com/
http://www.theimagehosting.com/
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/
http://www.imagecave.com/
http://www.villagephotos.com/
http://www.imagevenue.com/
http://www.glowfoto.com/
http://www.putfile.com/
http://xs.to/


----------



## The_Other_One

Damn cheap camera...  I wish I had a better one -.-  Anyway, all but the last one was taken in London.  The only editing I've done is possibly a slight crop and then resized to 640x480


----------



## computermaineack

No one's commented on my very awesome (and unedited) pic .
(http://computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=283342&postcount=92)

Well, here's more (in case you couldn't tell, I like my cat):





and one that's less liked by me, but i still like it:





@The_Other_One
that last pic is seriously awesome.


----------



## DCIScouts

Man, The_Other_One, those pictures make me want to go to England, and specifically London even more so.


----------



## Bobo

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Damn cheap camera...  I wish I had a better one -.-  Anyway, all but the last one was taken in London.  The only editing I've done is possibly a slight crop and then resized to 640x480


Here is the real big ben:





 (No, I didn't take that photo)



>


I just love that pic, especially how the background reflects in his eye.  But how did you get so close with a "crappy" camera?


----------



## m3incorp

Again I disagree. It has nothing to do with making money. Many people enjoy the best photo that is possible, and many many times that takes a bit of editing.  Even if you crop something out of the photo, that is editing. Now how many people like to leave the red eye in, when it can even be eliminated in camera. Just so you know, not all pictures require that the noise be reduced.  I just suggested something that is on the other side of your coin. Expect that on a forum!! All cameras have some limitations. Remember cameras can't exactly duplicate what the human eye sees, so therefore comes the need to sometimes do a little editing. Just saying that most of us do at least a little editing......



			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> *Of course!* If we are trying to make money off our pictures, then we would need to reduce noise, correct red eyes, etc..
> 
> But we're not. It's merely just to showcase photographers and their talents with their camera.


----------



## computerhakk

m3incorp said:
			
		

> Again I disagree. It has nothing to do with making money. Many people enjoy the best photo that is possible, and many many times that takes a bit of editing.


Again, your missing the point! The point is to showcase the photographer and their skill with the camera. Not their skill in editing. Thus, this thread is called "Unedited". There is another thread for the editing if you want to use that.

If you want to argue about the validity of the pictures and anything done to it is editing, that's a totally different topic.



			
				m3incorp said:
			
		

> Even if you crop something out of the photo, that is editing. Now how many people like to leave the red eye in, when it can even be eliminated in camera.


Granted, most people dont know the difference. Anything you do to a picture is editing.



			
				m3incorp said:
			
		

> Just so you know, not all pictures require that the noise be reduced.


Well, obvious! Just so you know that's the quality of the camera. And I'm sure you know that.



			
				m3incorp said:
			
		

> I just suggested something that is on the other side of your coin. Expect that on a forum!!


Well, yeah, that's life. There are always people on opposite ends of the table. Your just totally missing the whole point of this thread.



			
				m3incorp said:
			
		

> All cameras have some limitations. Remember cameras can't exactly duplicate what the human eye sees, so therefore comes the need to sometimes do a little editing. Just saying that most of us do at least a little editing......


Again, your inability to comprehend the thread itself is causing you to flare up all these things. 

Like I said, this is to show the photographer and their skill with the camera. Given that they did not reduce red eye prior to the camera, that is their skill and ability. If you wanted pictures that are slightly edited or moderately edited, that's where you start a different thread. 

You are just totally missing the point of the thread, but responding to the question only.


----------



## m3incorp

All pretty pointless. But hey you did get some pretty pictures posted. I think I even posted a couple. I would suggest subscribing to a photo forum, but don't expect to see many unedited pictures.




			
				computerhakk said:
			
		

> Again, your missing the point! The point is to showcase the photographer and their skill with the camera. Not their skill in editing. Thus, this thread is called "Unedited". There is another thread for the editing if you want to use that.
> 
> If you want to argue about the validity of the pictures and anything done to it is editing, that's a totally different topic.
> 
> 
> Granted, most people dont know the difference. Anything you do to a picture is editing.
> 
> 
> Well, obvious! Just so you know that's the quality of the camera. And I'm sure you know that.
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that's life. There are always people on opposite ends of the table. Your just totally missing the whole point of this thread.
> 
> 
> Again, your inability to comprehend the thread itself is causing you to flare up all these things.
> 
> Like I said, this is to show the photographer and their skill with the camera. Given that they did not reduce red eye prior to the camera, that is their skill and ability. If you wanted pictures that are slightly edited or moderately edited, that's where you start a different thread.
> 
> You are just totally missing the point of the thread, but responding to the question only.


----------



## DCIScouts

Alright, I think we let this discussion go on long enough, just please get back to nature of posting pictures that are taken by a camera and then uploaded here.  Thank you.


----------



## CutieWitBooty

Here are some pics i have taken.  All i have is a cheapo fujifilm A340

My aquarium






























My snake


----------



## SAAER45

Well, the fish pictures are nice, the snake eating the feeder mouse is a little gross


----------



## Dr Studly

CutieWitBooty said:
			
		

> My snake


oooo lookie, they like each other....LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## computermaineack

No one's commented on my pics. This makes me sad.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



			
				computermaineack said:
			
		

> No one's commented on my pics. This makes me sad.



Well the cat you have is quite nice  Happy now?  

JAN


----------



## m3incorp

Hmm different; Glad you like your cat. Funny looking eyes it has.




			
				computermaineack said:
			
		

> No one's commented on my pics. This makes me sad.


----------



## The_Other_One

Sorry for not responding earlier ;P

dciscouts - Hehe, thanks.  The pics make me wish to go back sometime 

Bobo - That picture was actually taken with my old Casio.  It could do killer macros, but was pretty bad for distant pictures...  Unfortunetly, it developed a dead pixle in the CCD(common problem with Casio's, it seems...)  So I'm now using an old Kodak I got off ebay for next to nothing   Oh, any idea when I realized the Casio was messing up......IN LONDON!  I'm glad I had a backup camera!

Speaking of which... City-scape of London and Paris


----------



## Motoxrdude

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Sorry for not responding earlier ;P
> 
> dciscouts - Hehe, thanks.  The pics make me wish to go back sometime
> 
> Bobo - That picture was actually taken with my old Casio.  It could do killer macros, but was pretty bad for distant pictures...  Unfortunetly, it developed a dead pixle in the CCD(common problem with Casio's, it seems...)  So I'm now using an old Kodak I got off ebay for next to nothing   Oh, any idea when I realized the Casio was messing up......IN LONDON!  I'm glad I had a backup camera!
> 
> Speaking of which... City-scape of London and Paris


Man that looks like a beutiful place to live!


----------



## The_Other_One

*nods* very beautiful indeed...  I WANT TO GO BACK


----------



## computermaineack

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Well the cat you have is quite nice  Happy now?
> 
> JAN



Why yes, yes I am happy.


----------



## jamesbernatchez

Hey guys im new here! Just signed up 
Here are a few of my many pics that i take. These are a few that were just cropped but check out my website to see more.

My setup:
Nikon D50
Nikon 18-55mm lens
Nikon 55-200mm DX lens
Nikon VR 24-120 lens
1 Gig & 512MB SD cards
UV & Polarizing filters
plus more.....




























Hope you like. 

My website: www.photographybyjames.zoomshare.com


----------



## DKdeadly

how much you guys spend on a good camera?


----------



## m3incorp

Man, that is hard to say. I am in the thousands. Of course that includes lenses, flash and other accessories.



			
				DKdeadly said:
			
		

> how much you guys spend on a good camera?


----------



## jamesbernatchez

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> how much you guys spend on a good camera?




Well with the setup that i posted in my above post im almost into $2000. But then again ive only had it for about 4 months though  So im sure there is more to come.


----------



## m3incorp

That is very true. More lenses, flash, tripods, CFs etc.




			
				jamesbernatchez said:
			
		

> Well with the setup that i posted in my above post im almost into $2000. But then again ive only had it for about 4 months though  So im sure there is more to come.


----------



## computermaineack

Re: Price

My brother is an amazingly great photographer- he takes really amazing pics of people skiing (http://afeinbergphotography.com/action/large-1.html press arrow button at the to see more pics) and his camera cost him a bit more than $1,000 I think. My camera is a point-and-shoot, but it's one of the higher-end models (Canon SD500 7.1MP, ~$500).


----------



## CmoAMD

jamesbernatchez that red volkswagon shot is so dam crisp... and the angle is perfect.


----------



## m3incorp

Cactus finally showing its insides.


----------



## Holiday

Here are some.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heheh...*

Nice cacti picture ) I love cacti myself. Currently, I have some 20 cacti to date and one of them is about to bloom. I will make sure I take a picture of one as well and post it here.

JAN


----------



## m3incorp

Thanks for the comment. We had a huge one planted in the front yard, but somehow the neighbors kid kept falling it it. Ouch. When I lived in Europe, I traveled to many countries and usually was able to bring back a cactus with me.


----------



## Beyond

nice pictures holiday!


----------



## speedyink

Just found this thread, great idea!  I'll post a couple of pictures I took with my Sony DSC-W5.

This is a lake that is found on the way to Bamfield, Canada (A VERY small town located near Qualicum Beach, BC, Canada)





A bee on one of my flowers





I took this in Japan, it's a kindergarden school, those huts are actually what make up the school!





I took this with my old camera, a 2.1mp Casio Exislim (took crappy pictures).  A lake in a mountain town in Japan





My cousin(left) on her wedding night at Tofino, BC, Canada





A lake in Uclulet, BC, at a place I was camping at





And lastly an ant on one of my flowers


----------



## Bobo

speedyink said:
			
		

> Just found this thread, great idea!  I'll post a couple of pictures I took with my Sony DSC-W5.
> 
> This is a lake that is found on the way to Bamfield, Canada (A VERY small town located near Qualicum Beach, BC, Canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bee on one of my flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this in Japan, it's a kindergarden school, those huts are actually what make up the school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this with my old camera, a 2.1mp Casio Exislim (took crappy pictures).  A lake in a mountain town in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin(left) on her wedding night at Tofino, BC, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lake in Uclulet, BC, at a place I was camping at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly an ant on one of my flowers



I don't see anything


----------



## speedyink

All fixed.  I dont know why it didn't work the first time...Could it be that I posted it while running Vista?


----------



## Holiday

Beyond said:
			
		

> nice pictures holiday!


Why thanks


----------



## Burgerbob

I wish i could post some of mine (newest camera is my Minolta XG-7, other is an old Pentax). You guys have great pictures! i wish i could do that with mine


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Aww... the little white kitten over at my dad's house, such pretty blue eyes.

This last one is kind of bleh, but, it had almost all of the kittens in it, and some of the things we hd in the room for them to play with.






EDIT:
Found the other, of all the kittens and the mother. To date, only the white one and the mother remain at my dad's, some relatives took three, and gave one of the three to a friend.


----------



## Bobo

Kitties!!!  They are so cute....

Cats are my favorite animal, unfortunately I can't have any because of my sister's allergies....


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah, my dad has to get rid of them all as well, he has allergies. The mother cat just ran into his building one day and never left, then it turned out she was pregnant. So my dad let her stay out of pity.


----------



## DCIScouts

Dogs rule! Cats drool!!!


----------



## palmmann

Bobo said:
			
		

> Kitties!!!  They are so cute....
> 
> Cats are my favorite animal, unfortunately I can't have any because of my sister's allergies....


me too 
when she moves  out this summer i might get one


----------



## jp198780

i gotta black cat, it's pretty cool, dont get along with my dog at all, here's a pic of my cat:

EDIT: lol, oops, i didnt even notice that , here he is:


----------



## mrbagrat

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i gotta black cat, it's pretty cool, dont get along with my dog at all, here's a pic of my cat:



Your cat seems to be invisible. Or really really small.


----------



## The_Other_One

I got me a new camera(Panasonic Lumix FZ20) so I'm still messing with the settings.  This damn thing has so many manual options it's not even funny!  But anyway, here's one of my first macro attempts.  I'll try some more later on.


----------



## jp198780

here's my cat now, he's playing with a ethernet cord lol:


----------



## tomb08uk

Anyone got any other nice shots? Also if so, anyone got Olympus SP500 as recently purchase one and just want to see its capabilities...

Thanks

Tom


----------



## computermaineack

I've got loads of pics of my cat (i've posted a few). my cat's really...interesting.....and funny most of the time. but when she gets down and rolls over and squirms, you just cant help but bending down and scratching her tummy


----------



## breakthesilenc21

This Is actually a picture off my phone and i think it turned out good for a 14 yr old and a phone...Its a sanyo 9000 1.3mp camera


----------



## computerhakk

The_Other_One,

What the hekk is that thing? I know its not a fly. Are those them fabric lice or whatever you call them? And It looks like you took it on your fingers? Oh, that's creepy. I guess u love insects?


----------



## The_Other_One

I honestly don't know what these little critters are...  Only one other person I showed this pic to had seen them before, and she just called them cotton bugs.  As for loving insects...eh, not really.  Some things don't bother me.  I just like them because they're easy to get pictures of.  Plus they always look neat because the camera picks up so much more detail than you normally see!

And a new pic.  I'll try to get something better later.  I was just outside shooting away.  This was done with the new camera, full telephoto, no tripod.  100% crop.


----------



## The_Other_One

A couple others...  Sorry about the compression.  I didn't care to post these on my Photobucket account, so I had to compress them a bit more to fit here.


----------



## MONKEY BOY

OK YOU NOOOBS HERES A FEW OF MINE





















Click for full image


----------



## The_Other_One

Funny how the "full image" is actually smaller than the preview


----------



## MONKEY BOY

yeah i posted small images if u want the large ones let me know


----------



## ANNR

Thats the first picture i took with my new DSC-t5

the background of the flower seems to be a little fuzzy, is that normal?

I am now to digital cams so can someone tell me what is the qulity of this picture?


----------



## m3incorp

It all has to do with Depth of Focus as to what will be sharp and what will not be sharp, as long as motion/shake isn't involved.


----------



## ANNR

m3incorp said:
			
		

> It all has to do with Depth of Focus as to what will be sharp and what will not be sharp, as long as motion/shake isn't involved.



I see. 

thanks m3incorp


----------



## The_Other_One

Cropped and tweaked the colors just a bit...  Panasonic FZ20, ISO100, F2.8, 1 second shutter, tripod.  I wish I could of let it inside...


----------



## mrbagrat

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Cropped and tweaked the colors just a bit...  Panasonic FZ20, ISO100, F2.8, 1 second shutter, tripod.  I wish I could of let it inside...
> 
> Image removed for size




Wow...thats really cool. You can even see the hairs on the antenna. New camera working well then, I presume?


----------



## The_Other_One

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Wow...thats really cool. You can even see the hairs on the antenna. New camera working well then, I presume?



It's doing pretty good    I think one of my older ones did better with these closeups, but I'm pleased.  Plus the screen between us really messed up the photo and how it focused.


----------



## The_Other_One

Ever seen a ball stop mid flight?    I swear, this was all done with my camera!  I just shunk it down and cropped a bit in Photoshop, as I usually do.


----------



## jp198780

geez, you gotta nice camera, what kind, megapixel, and how much you pay?


----------



## The_Other_One

5.0MP, and if you must know, it was $300.


----------



## jp198780

ok, i bought a 3.1MP off Ebay 4 $20, works alright, does it's job.


----------



## The_Other_One

Um, ok.  Good for you...?


----------



## computerhakk

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Cropped and tweaked the colors just a bit...  Panasonic FZ20, ISO100, F2.8, 1 second shutter, tripod.  I wish I could of let it inside...


Is that with that new camera that you bought?


----------



## Burgon

Seems like I am not the only macro fan here. I'll post some of mine later.


----------



## Burgon

Ok, here's one:


----------



## Burgerbob

You luckies with your newfangled digital cameras! i wish i could do some of this amazing photography...


----------



## Burgon

there are some cheap but good ones too.


----------



## Burgerbob

There are, but i have no money until i rob my bank again, and i think the feds are onto me this time... jk! im going to try and get one someday, but my main priority is on computer bits and pieces. I already have 2 nice vintage cameras, but i have no scanner, and no battery for either, so i have no light meter, etc.


----------



## Burgon

Heres one more:


----------



## The_Other_One

computerhakk said:
			
		

> Is that with that new camera that you bought?



Yup   I'm probably going to purchase a new lens for it soon to help with macros.


----------



## Burgon

What is your new camera?


----------



## Beyond




----------



## Burgon

Ever heared of resizing? My pics are 5Mb in original!


----------



## computermaineack

nice pic beyond. although, in my opinion, it would have been better if that guy wasn't walking down with his head down.


----------



## Burgon

When walking down rocks like that its better to look at the rocks in front then the sky, makes you live longer. You know what i mean?


----------



## Beyond

computermaineack said:
			
		

> nice pic beyond. although, in my opinion, it would have been better if that guy wasn't walking down with his head down.



Yeah, I agree.  I didn't take the picture, my girlfriend did.


----------



## Burgon

Beyond said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree.  I didn't take the picture, my girlfriend did.


Haha


----------



## speedyink

This is my kitty


----------



## jp198780

re-size the pic. 

EDIT: your crazy 2 run XP on your laptop lol.


----------



## The_Other_One

100% crop of dad playing with his StunGun...


----------



## speedyink

jp198780 said:
			
		

> re-size the pic.
> 
> EDIT: your crazy 2 run XP on your laptop lol.


There, resized for his highness

lol, it runs just fine.  I had windows 2000 on there at one time *shudder*.  XP was a refreshing speed boost.  My friend is running it on his laptop with 233 P MMX, 160mb of ram and a 3 gig hard drive.


----------



## Bobo

speedyink said:
			
		

> lol, it runs just fine.  I had windows 2000 on there at one time *shudder*.  XP was a refreshing speed boost.  My friend is running it on his laptop with 233 P MMX, 160mb of ram and a 3 gig hard drive.


 XP barely runs on my PIII 1GHz with 128MB RAM.  wow....congrats to you on however you got your computer to do that.


----------



## DCIScouts

Bobo said:
			
		

> XP barely runs on my PIII 1GHz with 128MB RAM.  wow....congrats to you on however you got your computer to do that.


An increase of RAM should help A LOT...


----------



## Bobo

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> An increase of RAM should help A LOT...


 Yes, I know....already tried that and it didn't work after 4 people said that it would....search for the thread if you really care

Anyway, back on topic.

edit: Here's the link if you really care


----------



## Rambo

Here's one my family took on holiday in South Africa in 2003 (resized to 1280 x 960... originally 1600 x 1200):


----------



## speedyink

Bobo said:
			
		

> XP barely runs on my PIII 1GHz with 128MB RAM.  wow....congrats to you on however you got your computer to do that.



minimizing background tasks to pretty much nothing helps.  Hell, I can even play Tiberian Sun with no lag.  I don't know why it runs so good(maybe has something to do with the 192mb of ram).  I'll admit that windows 98 ran faster than XP, but I just CAN'T stand 98.  I'll take a small speed decrease for xp any time.


----------



## jp198780

98 ran better because it doesnt have all the stuff XP does.


----------



## bigsaucybob

> Here's one my family took on holiday in South Africa in 2003 (resized to 1280 x 960... originally 1600 x 1200):



Where in SA is that, and where have you been in SA?


----------



## Rambo

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> Where in SA is that, and where have you been in SA?



Can't remember where it is... We had to travel for a while though 

My dad was born in SA, so we have been to lots of places. Jo'burg, Cape Town, Potchestroom, Sun City (the hotel thingy...).

Why do you ask?


----------



## andy5667

This has to be on of my best shots ever.






For the information books. These buses belong to a mate of mine. In order they are Bob (808) and 543.


----------



## Burgon

Whats amazing about that picture, seems normal to me. I mean, What do you find so enthralling in it?


----------



## NI_t3n_IChi_RYU

Ok now im not very good at photography.  I bought a panasonic lumix fz 20 about 3 months ago.  Ive used it about 5 times since i have bought it.  Basically a waste of money but here are my pics (unedited)











love the mood this sky is giving off











Just som random pics


----------



## 4W4K3

my fat cat...he loves stinky shoes


----------



## DCIScouts

He looks possessed by Satan, too...


----------



## 4W4K3

Just a bit, but he's usually a very docile cat. Eats, sleeps, freaks out, goes back to sleep. Repeat.


----------



## jp198780

yeah, same with my cat, very hyper.


----------



## 4W4K3

That's Geoff's photobucket account...you sure you did it? lol


----------



## jp198780

geez, alot of 1's, their all 1's lol, probrably like 400 dollars.


----------



## Dr Studly

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I got bored one day and did this...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ehy is that when u got all those one dolar bills so u wouldn't be temped to spend a whole ton of money at once


----------



## VicTTim77

Hey I'm kind of  new to photography but here's a picture of my dog.



Click to see full picture


----------



## The_Other_One

Just another misc. photo.  I like playing around with my new camera, seeing what I can get.  As with my other pics, croped and shunk a bit to fit better in 640x480(probably a 75% crop...)


----------



## SAAER45

Nice pic... But coming from someone who runs a few hundred gallons of aquariums, your fish looks like it has gill rot or a similar disorder.


----------



## Bobo

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> Nice pic... But coming from someone who runs a few hundred gallons of aquariums, your fish looks like it has gill rot or a similar disorder.


Also an aquarium owner, I know what you are talking about.  But I think that he is just missing some coloring, which is common for betas.  The glass is also dirty.


----------



## The_Other_One

Oh?  I showed this picture to a betta owner and she didn't say anything.  I'll mention it to her and see what she says.


----------



## SAAER45

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Oh?  I showed this picture to a betta owner and she didn't say anything.  I'll mention it to her and see what she says.



Alright, could just be strange coloring, but looks like gill rot (easily treated).


----------



## theboy

This is a great shot I took about a month ago. Shot taken up in northern California


----------



## Geoff

I know these arent the kind of pictures your looking for, but I thought they were pretty funny.  The pictures are of how some sellers really overexagerate there items:






And...





@First:  Ya right...
@Second: Maybe in 1995, not now.


----------



## ckfordy

I see that kind of stuff on ebay all the time its stupid and alot of people fall for the false advertising.


----------



## Mattu

ckfordy said:
			
		

> I see that kind of stuff on ebay all the time its stupid and alot of people fall for the false advertising.


If you thank that's stupid than check out what this says about "today's more powerful processors"

http://www.computer-memory-store.com/industry-standard-64mb-pc100-sdram.html


----------



## ckfordy

Mattu said:
			
		

> If you thank that's stupid than check out what this says about "today's more powerful processors"
> 
> http://www.computer-memory-store.com/industry-standard-64mb-pc100-sdram.html


 
that is stupid and funny i hope people are not buying those for all the new processors we have out now cause that wont speed up anything that will slow down everything.


----------



## SAAER45

I took this with my brand new Panasonic DMC-FZ7





It's my backyard, a driftwood fishing bench...


----------



## Bobo

ckfordy said:
			
		

> that is stupid and funny i hope people are not buying those for all the new processors we have out now cause that wont speed up anything that will slow down everything.


I don't think that it will do anything, considering that it won't even fit in the slot....


----------



## SAAER45




----------



## Beyond




----------



## The Astroman

My Dog






A sweet sweet Lamborghini





A Flower in my Garden





My DJ setup





Another flower


----------



## 4W4K3

Cute dog! and very nice turn tables!


----------



## The Astroman

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Cute dog! and very nice turn tables!



Thanks. The dog's a boxer, with a perfect monochromatic skin (usually, boxers are like brown with black spots).


----------



## VicTTim77

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b172/sik66/IMG_0244.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b172/sik66/IMG_0239.jpg


----------



## jp198780

couldnt you take a picture of something better?  lol.


----------



## VicTTim77

I could but first i would have to move somewhere better.


----------



## jp198780

i was just screwing around, im sure you have alot of cool things where you live.


----------



## VicTTim77

mabey. The best thing we have here is the woods and wal-mart.


----------



## jp198780

dang, where do you live?


----------



## VicTTim77

a small town in canada.


----------



## Adam135

Although it does not match your superior pictures but I felt that I would contribute to this thread,













ALso, I do not know why but I like this picture of English countryside, (Took with phone)


----------



## jp198780

nice, green grass, the 1st pic is in England?


----------



## Adam135

Both pictures are England


----------



## VicTTim77

WTF!!! You took those with your phone? What kind of phone do you have? My phone takes like 200x200 pixels max!


----------



## Adam135

The top one was my SE W810i and the bottom was a Samsung D500,

The pictures have been resized, Top one was orig- 1632 by 1224


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres a crappy one of mine, its an M-107 model i built recently, not finished, but decided to take this with my dads Sony Cybershot 5.1MP.


----------



## Motoxrdude

We went on a trip by Lake Tahoo and i snapped a pic as we passed a lake. I think its pretty good for a 3 mega pixel camera while traveling 60 MPH down the road.


----------



## Burgerbob

Here are a bunch of pics taken with a *gasp* ancient *gasp* non- digital camera- Asahi Pentax Spotmatic II- http://www.pbase.com/cameras/pentax/spotmatic_ii
These are all from my trip to europe, here is a car show in Austria-


----------



## Burgerbob

Sorry for the double post! didnt think i could post 10 or so pictures at once...
Assorted pictures from Venice

















And here is a picture from the front gate of Dachau-


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...macros just aren't as good on this camera as with my old Casio.  Oh well.  A pincher bug as dad called it.  They hiss at you if you mess with them


----------



## Burgon

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Here are a bunch of pics taken with a *gasp* ancient *gasp* non- digital camera- Asahi Pentax Spotmatic II- http://www.pbase.com/cameras/pentax/spotmatic_ii
> These are all from my trip to europe, here is a car show in Austria-
> Pics removed for space.


Yea, these cars make me think of my childhood


----------



## jp198780

where are the cars? i clicked the link, dont see any cars.


----------



## diduknowthat

Here's one I snapped just outside my door last winter. This is the unphotoshoped version, in the photoshoped one, i just took out all the telephone pol and wires and stuff, so it looks a bit better.


----------



## ckfordy

jp198780 said:
			
		

> where are the cars? i clicked the link, dont see any cars.


 
That link goes to a camera the cars are below the link.


----------



## Arti_2005

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Hmm...macros just aren't as good on this camera as with my old Casio.  Oh well.  A pincher bug as dad called it.  They hiss at you if you mess with them



That looks cool but also nasty as hell


----------



## mlurp

Awesome pix on all 25 pages. Makes me wonder if I should post any myself. But being the happy grand dad of a newer grandson why not! I have several digital camera the newest being A 7.1 MP SP-310 OLYMPUS, which I really enjoy using. 
Now the question is I have the pixs on my HD. So how do I load say on eor two into the post.  I do see the "insert image" button above but that appears to only accept pixs from an online storage site. Which I don't use.


----------



## mlurp

*Still tryoin gto put pix in post*

Hummmmmm aditional attachments. But when I click it nothing happens.
I believe in security has that created an issue?


----------



## Arti_2005

Upload some pics on photobucket.com and post the links here.


----------



## DCIScouts

Well, I finally have something to contribute here with my trip to Washington DC a few weeks ago... 










Just to give you a feel of the size of a Saturn V's rocket size... (that guy's about 6'1")





The model of the shuttle is at least 6', and another 10' in front of the panels









I found this quite funny, since I first imagined an engine-powered truck, not a handtruck (in the basement of the Library of Congress)





Fountains outside the Library





Inside the Library


----------



## DCIScouts

and, of course, the Swedish Chef (no offense to any Swedes here... )





Inside the DC Union Station





On the train home...













and a couple night shots of the city...


----------



## ckfordy

Those are very nice pictures DCIScouts.


----------



## DCIScouts

Thanks man!


----------



## wicked859

very nice......i especially liked the library, very very nice.


----------



## Crypto

*a couple shots*

1- a macro shot





2- thought you guys could appreciate a HDD shot





link to some more


----------



## The_Other_One

Man I really need to get a macro lens for this camera!  Ugh, anyway...

Dad caught a copperhead last night.  As with all snakes he finds, he keeps them for a few days.  This morning he took it out of the cage for a few pictures.  I'm just posting links just in case some of you have a phobea of snakes or something 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/CopperHead1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/CopperHead2.jpg

And then I got a nice picture of my cat a few days ago...  He's been very lonely though(or at least wanting much more attention) since our other cat died a few days ago...


----------



## Crypto

I love the copperhead shots dude!!  

Here is a black snake I got a few weeks ago

http://www.pbase.com/tcimages/image/62722417

BTW- Not sure what kind of camera you have, but extension tubes make a great alternative to a macro lens.  They run about a hundred bucks.  All my macro shots are done with extension tubes.


----------



## P11

Here are some I just took with my new SD600:


----------



## DCIScouts

I like the picture of the grass.


----------



## P11

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> I like the picture of the grass.


The grass is fake  My mom bought it from Winners.


----------



## DCIScouts

No wonder it looked so good.  "If it looks too good to be true, it probably is... "


----------



## P11

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> No wonder it looked so good.  "If it looks too good to be true, it probably is... "


I'll try and get a picture of real grass for you


----------



## The_Other_One

Crypto said:
			
		

> BTW- Not sure what kind of camera you have, but extension tubes make a great alternative to a macro lens.  They run about a hundred bucks.  All my macro shots are done with extension tubes.



Thanks for the compliments...   Hmm...  extension tubes?  I'll have to look those up.  I found a pretty nice macro lens(from what others told me) for around $40, but I wasn't sure if I'd get my money's worth out of it or not...  I have a Panasonic Lumix FZ-20, so it's not an SLR or anything, but can have different lenses and such on it with the correct adaptors.


----------



## P11

Here are some shots of Niagara/Casino/Buffalo using my new Canon SD600 (Enjoy!) :














































(USMC!!!!, I love my hat)


----------



## speedyink

Just took these today while I was at the beach


----------



## DCIScouts

Nice, I love sunset pictures, especially at the beach!


----------



## speedyink

It's a nice beach.  In the summer, theres sunsets like that every night.  It's beautiful.


----------



## jp198780

very nice Speedy.

there's a rainbow in the pic of the falls.


----------



## NI_t3n_IChi_RYU




----------



## Bobo

Well I have a few nice pics, but they have that annoying date thing on the bottom right(I know how to take it off, but my dad insists that I don't)

















If anybody can tell me what bridge that is, I will be very impressed.


----------



## jp198780

NI_t3n_IChi_RYU said:
			
		

>



is that a dead guy in the road?! lmao.


----------



## m3incorp

I know your dad says leave the date; but it distracts from the picture. There is no need to keep the date, as when you download to computer you can assign the date the picture was taken in the properties, plus the EXIF data contains the date also.






Would look a lot better without the text, agree? If you want, I will remove the edit.








			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> Well I have a few nice pics, but they have that annoying date thing on the bottom right(I know how to take it off, but my dad insists that I don't)


----------



## Bobo

m3incorp said:
			
		

> I know your dad says leave the date; but it distracts from the picture. There is no need to keep the date, as when you download to computer you can assign the date the picture was taken in the properties, plus the EXIF data contains the date also.


I know all that, but this camera is for taking business pictures, not pictures to be put on here, or whatever. I just happened to like those few.



> Would look a lot better without the text, agree? If you want, I will remove the edit.


Well yeah, of course it does, but I am not allowed to edit the pics.  If


----------



## m3incorp

Hmm, didn't see that anywhere in your original post. Don't know what comment you would be expecting.

I take it that you are not allowed to use it for personal use, so guess the date stays.




			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> I know all that, but this camera is for taking business pictures, not pictures to be put on here, or whatever. I just happened to like those few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, of course it does, but I am not allowed to edit the pics.  If


----------



## Bobo

m3incorp said:
			
		

> Hmm, didn't see that anywhere in your original post. Don't know what comment you would be expecting.


Huh?  



> I take it that you are not allowed to use it for personal use, so guess the date stays.


I can use it as much as I want, but those pics were taken for my dad, so the date stays on those.  If I was photographing anything for me, I would take it off, but I wasn't.


----------



## Crypto

another I got the other day:


----------



## m3incorp

Ok, got it. Just wondering why didn't you just save a copy and then remove the date from the copy that you saved, if you don't want the date on them. The pics are fine.



			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> I can use it as much as I want, but those pics were taken for my dad, so the date stays on those.  If I was photographing anything for me, I would take it off, but I wasn't.


----------



## The_Other_One

He missed


----------



## Serenade_Me




----------



## Serenade_Me




----------



## Motoxrdude

The_Other_One said:


> He missed



Hahha, that kiddy is awesome


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Once my parents buy that digital camera they're looking into, I can finally start taking pictures to add to here. The sunset here, can be so amazing.

Nice cat, The_Other_One. Mines get, weird when on Catnip, all drooling and rolling around. Amusing.
=]


----------



## DCIScouts

If you really wanna have some fun with a cat, put it in a bag and spin it around a bit.  It's hilarious to watch the thing try to walk sideways!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Or put a piece of tape across the top of it's forhead, taping the top long eyelashes down, it usually causes them to abck up thinking that something in front of them. My cat was in a corner, and was STILL trying to back up more.

Also, tape on the bottom of the foot (Just one, or all four, your choice how many), or, some tape on the ears. Drove the cats at my dad's crazy, and it was funny to watch.


----------



## Nini

DCIScouts said:


> If you really wanna have some fun with a cat, put it in a bag and spin it around a bit.  It's hilarious to watch the thing try to walk sideways!



Yea it really is, and eventually they fall down  like this:


----------



## DCIScouts

Awww, and it's a cutie, too


----------



## Serenade_Me




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

The first picture makes me crave a Wendy's Frosty, and to just sit there, staring at the sky for hours.


----------



## Serenade_Me

Mmmm
now I want one


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

When I get my wisdoms removed, (Two at a time, so I'll still be able to chew on one side.) I'm going to try to get my parents to get me as mannnny frosty's as I can handle. I love those things.


----------



## Serenade_Me

Hahaha 
sounds like a plan to me
*gasp* which reminds me! I have a free frosty coupon!
hmm maybe I should go get one..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ahhh, no fair.
I know!
If you get one, take a picture, and post it!
Then we can all share the joy.
=]


----------



## Serenade_Me

hahah I so should


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Nini

*mee too, havent had one in a long time*


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Now I realllly want that digital camera. I'd have so much fun taking pictures for this topic.


----------



## Bobo

Wow...this has turned into the females thread.  

And look what happened, they started talking about frosties, not pictures.  

No, I'm not sexist.

Some pics from me:













I love cats


----------



## Motoxrdude

Bobo said:


> Wow...this has turned into the females thread.
> 
> And look what happened, they started talking about frosties, not pictures.
> 
> 
> I love cats


A female section


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ahhh! the cat scared me just now.
And, we were talking about, pictures of frosties, and how she might take one.
<<;
It's obvious now, but we're taking over the forum, slowly.
Ahahahahah!


----------



## Bobo

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Ahhh! the cat scared me just now.


Why?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

He just, sorta, playfully attacked me.


----------



## Bobo

Hyper_Kagome said:


> He just, sorta, playfully attacked me.


Oh I thought you were talking about the one in my picture for some reason...lol w/e


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

hahaha?


----------



## WeatherMan

Pics that I took on the plane home from Cologne.

This is the east coast of england, somewhere near the thames.









As im about to land at stansted, pretty good picture cosidering the planes travelling around 400mph and the cars at around 60-90.





Taken with a Sony Cybershot 8MP (Set to 1MP)


----------



## Geoff

Nice photos!  But why did you set it to 1MP?  Did you forget the large memory card


----------



## WeatherMan

Nope, its just , its a brand new cam and I dont even have a memo card for it yet

Plus it only stores 8 pics at 8MP, I think each pic is like 3-4MB each at 8MP


----------



## Nini

that looks cool, i had a pic from a  plane but it seems my computer ate it


----------



## Geoff

Bootup05 said:


> Nope, its just , its a brand new cam and I dont even have a memo card for it yet
> 
> Plus it only stores 8 pics at 8MP, I think each pic is like 3-4MB each at 8MP



Thats why you get a larger card, you can get a 1GB SD for only $25 or so on Newegg.

And yeah, the photos are huge.  When my 7.1MP camera takes a photo, it's about 3MB each.  But I can store around 350 on a 1GB card.


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah I've been meaning to get a card for a while, never actually got around to it because the cam is my mums, I have a 3MP cam, that I need to get fixed!


----------



## Geoff

Here are a variety of unedited shots I've taken with my new camera:

*My Car*






And here are some other shots:


----------



## Bobo

I love the last pic!


----------



## Nini

ha i found these:
i luv him


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Money!


----------



## Geoff

Bobo said:


> I love the last pic!



Ya, i thought that was pretty cool.  I didnt think it would actually come out that good, but it did!


----------



## Bobo

[-0MEGA-];404763 said:
			
		

> Ya, i thought that was pretty cool. I didnt think it would actually come out that good, but it did!


I hope you don't mind, but I have it as my desktop now.


----------



## Nini

yea everyone loves money


----------



## Burgerbob

I like the cats more in Nini's pics


----------



## Geoff

Bobo said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I have it as my desktop now.



Not at all, i have the regular size photo if you want something bigger.


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., it seems that rabies has transferred to cold-blooded organisms now!  Not good...


----------



## Verve

Here are a couple pictures from a sunset cruise I went on in Naples, Florida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I had a lot of other scenery pictures that we ok, but they were taken by a .07 megapixel camera and they aren't really worth posting. Now that I have a new cam I can get some good ones.


----------



## Serenade_Me

wow
that's a really beautiful sunset


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

A really nice sunset. I like how the clouds kind of fold around at the top.


----------



## Verve

Thanks . I think you can see some dolphins swimming in the center-area of the picture too, they were following the boat on the way out.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Here a two sunsets at my house


----------



## 4W4K3

My Daisho pair





Wakazashi





Katana





My Chillin' kittah!


----------



## Nini

Wow, cat with red eyes, freaky


----------



## 4W4K3

haha, it's just the flash. his eyes are actually a very beautiful sky blue. his nickname/firstname was/is "sky cat" but that was before we owned him.

As seen here. The middle is just the black pupil...always comes out red with the flash lol


----------



## Nini

haha its cute, my cats eyes are green and with flash they turn yellow so i c wat ur saying


----------



## 4W4K3

He's a Tonkinese(sp?), similiar to a siamese but is not cross-eyed and has a darker coat...also alot fatter hehe. Has been a great cat, mildly voicestrous(sp?) and not very playful. He'll play with you where he's at, but very rarely will he chase something or follow you...maybe he's just snotty lol.


----------



## Crypto

*how about a puggle..meet Pixie*


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I kind of took that one, last night. I'm nto sure if PrtScn (It's all I have to work with, untill my parents buy that Digital Camera, or I get my hands on my friends.) is considered a picture taker though.
Oh well, she was posing, and I had to.
"Peace."


----------



## aspire

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3237378

casio z120


----------



## aspire




----------



## bball4life

Some pics from up near seattle, my sister actually took them, except for the eagle, that was me  .


----------



## DCIScouts

Oooh, I like the last two..., I'm a sucker for sunset/dusk photos


----------



## Burgerbob

bball4life said:


> Some pics from up near seattle, my sister actually took them, except for the eagle, that was me  .



SEATTLE! i was born there, love the place more than any other large city.


----------



## bball4life

Burgerbob said:


> SEATTLE! i was born there, love the place more than any other large city.


Ya I love seattle, its nice up there.  Don't live there though, was just up there for a wedding.  It is a very nice city.


----------



## speedyink

Some pictures from My road trip to Alberta.  All but one of them I took while driving.


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, that last one with the mountain lake, words cannot describe


----------



## Geoff

Those are some really nice photos!


----------



## dragon2309

ok, heres some of mine, they are quite large so ill post the thumbnails and you can click at your leisure

*Pink Flower




Blue Forget-Me-Nots




Pink/Red Flowers




Rusty Shed Hinge




Slug




Mossy Ground




Bright Purple Flower




Small Yellow Flower




Wet Worm




Cut Tree Branch





*They were all taken today in my back garden. If my mum was here she would tell me the plant names but she isnt so i just described them.

Let me know what you think, i enjoy photography...

dragon


----------



## computerhakk

Some really really *AMAZING *pictures. Dragon, your backyard looks like a tropical rain forest.. 

speedyink, you must have a pretty cool camera if you were taking those while in the car. did you guys stop to take those pics or no? o n which camera?


----------



## speedyink

Haha, thanks.  It was just me in the car (solo road trip), so I had to take the pictures while driving, going over 100 (km/h) in most cases (haha, maybe not the smartest thing...).  I'm quite surprised at how they turned out.  They look a lot better at full size, I'll resize them when I get the chance(once I get photoshop installed on Vista, Paint makes them look like crap).  I took them with my Sony Cybershot DSC-W5 5.1mp camera set to 3mp.  






I really like it, especially cause I got it in Japan(you can't buy the black version here)


----------



## computerhakk

speedyink said:


> Haha, thanks.  It was just me in the car (solo road trip), so I had to take the pictures while driving, going over 100 (km/h) in most cases (haha, maybe not the smartest thing...).  I'm quite surprised at how they turned out.  They look a lot better at full size, I'll resize them when I get the chance(once I get photoshop installed on Vista, Paint makes them look like crap).  I took them with my Sony Cybershot DSC-W5 5.1mp camera set to 3mp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, especially cause I got it in Japan(you can't buy the black version here)


awesome. it has a very fast shutter speed so your pictures turned out great. very cool camera too.


----------



## DCIScouts

I was about to say, that camera is actually silver. (but then you said you got it in Japan )


----------



## dragon2309

computerhakk said:


> Some really really *AMAZING *pictures. Dragon, your backyard looks like a tropical rain forest..


Lol, it is kinda, my mum like splants and flowers and a few years back we even lpanted a palm tree, lol, its a real nice garden, i like it, quite large and full of wonderful colours, its big so you get a lot of scope, it ranges from nearly black plants to bright pink ones (pinker than the ones in the photo).

The camera i was using was a Kodak C330 4MegaPixel 3x Optical zoom. When im taking serious photographs i turn to my Canon EOS 300 SLR

dragpn


----------



## Nini

speedyink said:
			
		

> Some pictures from My road trip to Alberta. All but one of them I took while driving.


Wow i Really like the last one, i wish i was there, no moutains in sight around here, its all flat like a board


----------



## speedyink

Nini said:


> Wow i Really like the last one, i wish i was there, no moutains in sight around here, its all flat like a board



Ya, it was a beautiful drive.  It was a lot more incredible in person, because I was absolutely surrounded by mountains, and they were so huge!  BTW I resized and did a little editing in photoshop (got rid of most of the bug splats) if anyones interested.


----------



## Arti_2005

Here is some pics i took yesterday. The red z is mine and the g35 is my brothers.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5252.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5248.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5247.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5234.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5216.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5208.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/Arti_2005/G35 and Z/100_5206.jpg


----------



## bball4life

Cool pics arti.


----------



## Arti_2005

Thanx


----------



## Kornowski

I've got some pictures, I didn't take them a friend did, but its me in them, I don't know if it still counts, lol : ¬D


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Some from today, in my Outdoor ED class. Yes this is outside of my town, in fields and such. BEHOLD THE PRARIES!


----------



## Nini

Wow, youd never see praries like this over here


----------



## bball4life

Nice pictures


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks.
And look, the trees are yellowing!
Fall is comming.
More of the praries:


























(Yes a pen is in my mouth. Haha)
Sorrya bout being in them, as well as my friend. We were getting bored?


----------



## Nini

umm i want a class like that? so easy


----------



## Nini

Here are some pictures i took of the big "bean"




And this one is under it, when you look up (im in the middle somewhere)






Sry for the second post


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nini said:


> umm i want a class like that? so easy



No not really. We were sent out in groups to collect samples of the environment. Next we have to defin the samples and all this other stuff. We go on various camping trips to get to other environments, and get more samples. Biology 20 won't be easier the more we get into it. This is only day 6 of school, so yeah.

Cool pictures, Nini.


----------



## Bobo

Prairies?!?!  In Canada?!?!  I thought it was all ice cubes and igloos!



I bet you get that a lot


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ho'shite! Yanno what Bobo?! we hide those most of the time. 

Mhmm, that's right, our Fur Trapper Magic comes in handy in alot of ways. Behind that warm, dry looking background created by our powers, are piles of snow and many ice huts with 4x4 trucks being pulled by many a dog.

<_<;;


----------



## Hyper_Kagome




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

((I took a few of those pictures from off the top of that man-made hill.))


----------



## Hyper_Kagome




----------



## Nini

Where you live..seems like there is nothing around,,so peacefull.. ull never EVER see this here... only traffic jams
im jelous..lol


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah, I live in a -smallish- touwn outside of the city, and there on that campout, was further from the city in a provincal park.

Overall, Saskatchewan IS considered one of the MOST Environmentally UNFRIENDLY, because of all the farming. Haha...


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Well, monday i plan on having the Nikon Coolpix L2, since the S6 is out of my price range, and they are both 6 mp, so i think ill just get the L2.  But anyway, for now im using my Sony video camera, it takes decent pics, here are a few close up insect pics using its tele macro setting, i tried to get one of a recluse, but i think i killed them all already : 


















How do they look?  I can upload some later that i took with my old Nikon.  If i can find them, but it was only a 3.34mp.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Did i kill the thread?


----------



## Nini

Eweweweww.. lol um spiders?  y not take a pic of.... anything! not spiders   i hate them, look at how  ugly and fat and uhh they are


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Spiders are one of my biggest fears. x.x


----------



## Nini

Imagine that big fat one climbing your face.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ew... no thanks. We have those hanging around outside... HUGE Cider Orb Spiders.


----------



## Bobo

I like spiders, as long as I know where they are.  If one just comes out of nowhere and climbs on me, I will probably jump.


----------



## Geoff

This is a photo thread, not a "whats your worst fear" thread


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

lol.  I love spiders, though they can be scary at times, specially when they grow bigger then your hand.  They take good pictures i think, with all them eyes and legs.


----------



## Mattu

Here's a big ol' grasshopper I found in my backyard


----------



## Serenade_Me

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Spiders are one of my biggest fears. x.x



ahhh mine too
even looking at pictures of them scare me Hahaha


----------



## The_Other_One

I got this little critter from my girl friend MANY years ago.  We've broken up since if you're wondering.  Anyway, I've just had it and some other things from our relationship boxed up for a while.  I recently recalled it and thought I'd like to pull it back out 

No real skill involved in such a picture, but I thought it looked neat


----------



## The_Other_One

OK, how about some pet pictures, too...





Testing my Panasonic on ISO-200.  It's not as noisy as some people say   However, it is a little too bright.  I'm still learning...





The BEST picture of my grandparent's cat!  His blue eye always turns red in pictures.


----------



## DCIScouts

That's freakily cool! (Yes, I like to make up words... )


----------



## Boomer

HA this thread is badass!!!!


heres some night photography of mine


























this shot took a long time to get right!


----------



## Boomer

and some more







































ill see if i can get more hosted


----------



## Nini

this is the *UNEDITED* thread  
but you have some cool pics there


----------



## Boomer

Nini said:


> this is the *UNEDITED* thread
> but you have some cool pics there



The only edited pic i posted is this one, as it is *only *cropped narrower. all other pics are * COMPLETELY UNTOUCHED*


----------



## Motoxrdude

I took this when i was four wheeling with some buddys


----------



## Nini

Boomer said:
			
		

> The only edited pic i posted is this one, as it is only cropped narrower. all other pics are  COMPLETELY UNTOUCHED



so your saying that this one is completely untouched 


			
				Boomer said:
			
		

>


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nini said:


> so your saying that this one is completely untouched



Yes. Its called night time shooting . You can leave your shutter open for a long time.


----------



## Boomer

Nini said:


> so your saying that this one is completely untouched



lol ya. i have little lightup wheels on my wheelchair. like on razor scooters. the picture was taken over 98 seconds. so when i roll around, the lights show up on the picture. then i had my friend shine a flashlight on my face at the end to make my face show up where it is.


----------



## speedyink

Ya, you can do some pretty cool shit with night time photography.  I've been meaning to experiment some myself, haven't gotten around to it yet.  I'll post them here when I do though


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some that I've taken with my new Cannon IXUS 800, it's a great camera!













What do you think?


----------



## Boomer

Kornowski said:


> Here's some that I've taken with my new Cannon IXUS 800, it's a great camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




great! i love macro shots!


----------



## Blue

Boomer said:


> lol ya. i have little lightup wheels on my wheelchair. like on razor scooters. the picture was taken over 98 seconds. so when i roll around, the lights show up on the picture. then i had my friend shine a flashlight on my face at the end to make my face show up where it is.



That is hilarious and creative... Nice shots. I like the Nilon D70, Is it yours?


----------



## 4W4K3

Bike at the mall




I have a thing for car wrecks and police. Used to have ALOT more, but I'm starting over with wrecks. Sadly, I can usually find 2-3 a week and get god pictures.




Ricer.




Old/New.




Clouds in the car.




Supra




Saturn Sky


----------



## 4W4K3

Walmart Impala




What is this? Can anyone tell me?




Nissan Rims




Trackable Bike?




Curse this car...


----------



## Kornowski

Boomer said:


> great! i love macro shots!



Me too! Since I've got my new camera thats all I've been taking, I'm going to the beach tomorrow as I have the day off college so I'll post some up tomorrow night...


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:


> What is this? Can anyone tell me?


It looks a lot like a porsche, but I have never seen that model before.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, I was going to say either an older model Porsche or Ferarri...


----------



## 4W4K3

Same here, but it's....weird looking. I mean the headlights point UP!?!?!? I dunno, maybe smoe kit car...


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:


> Same here, but it's....weird looking. I mean the headlights point UP!?!?!? I dunno, maybe smoe kit car...


Could it be possible that the headlights flip up from that position?


----------



## 4W4K3

Usually "flipped" headlights have covers, so dirt and crap doesn't get all over/in them. You know? I guess it could be a possibility, but it's rather dumb I think, I'd want them covered/protected from road grime/rocks.


----------



## DCIScouts

I looked at the picture a little closer, and the emblem on the hood looks like the shield insignia that is the logo for Porsche.  As for the headlights, maybe it's to look for UFO's?


----------



## jimmymac

that my friends is a porsche 928, one of the longer running production models from porsche, in all varients it went from 1978-1995, sold around 60,000 of these puppies worldwide


----------



## Crypto

Kornowski said:


> Me too! Since I've got my new camera thats all I've been taking, I'm going to the beach tomorrow as I have the day off college so I'll post some up tomorrow night...



Here is a couple for ya:
1 - Rhinoceros Bettle




2 - Hover Fly




3-Jumper


----------



## Boomer

Trackable Bike?






thats the KTM Duke. that bike is SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## apj101

> thats the KTM Duke. that bike is SICK!!!!!!!


better call these guys


----------



## Calibretto

These pics were taken with a Canon EOS Rebel XTI 10MP:

and these pics were not photoshopped. Just one of the awesome features on the camera.


----------



## 4W4K3

jimmymac said:


> that my friends is a porsche 928, one of the longer running production models from porsche, in all varients it went from 1978-1995, sold around 60,000 of these puppies worldwide



OOO, they are pointed forward then, i guess my angle made them look different  Thanks for the explanation.



			
				Boomer said:
			
		

> thats the KTM Duke. that bike is SICK!!!!!!!



Well I'm glad someone keeps up with bikes lol. I got alot more bike pics but mostly old cruisers or squids doing stupid stuff.


----------



## Geoff

Those are pretty sweet, Calibretto!


----------



## 4W4K3

Ka-blam.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some more that I took yesterday down at the beach with my friend.














What do you think?


----------



## Calibretto

I really like the bottom one. I've been wanting to take a picture like that for awhile.


----------



## Maddhatter

here's a few i've taken over the course of a year

this ones from avery islands bird sanctuary in louisiana




This one was taken at the beach around lake michigan on the indiana side




Also lake michigan




this was an alligator caught in my moms boyfriends pond down in Louisiana




Another at lake michigan with the chicago skyline in the background




this one was walking up to the beach in michigan city its just over that hill




and last one from lake michigan


----------



## Nini

oh look my city 
is this one taken from indiana? http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3590/pict0019nq4.jpg


----------



## Maddhatter

yep...i believe thats the beach off 49


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Here's some more that I took yesterday down at the beach with my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



It looks like you edited that one to make the guy black.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> It looks like you edited that one to make the guy black.



It looks like the sun was directly behind the guy and the exposure was lowered.

Can't you see the slight glare along the top of his head?


----------



## Calibretto

I've been to that beach! But I've never seen the clouds like that.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Calibretto said:


> I've been to that beach! But I've never seen the clouds like that.


That beach? In canada?


----------



## Maddhatter

Calibretto said:


> I've been to that beach! But I've never seen the clouds like that.



i know the clouds were wicked that day


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> It looks like the sun was directly behind the guy and the exposure was lowered.
> 
> Can't you see the slight glare along the top of his head?



Ya, I can see the glare.  I didn't think it was possible to get the subject that black under those lightening conditions, then again I've never tried.

My bad


----------



## Calibretto

Motoxrdude said:


> That beach? In canada?



In Indiana


----------



## DCIScouts

Maddhatter said:


> here's a few i've taken over the course of a year
> 
> 
> Another at lake michigan with the chicago skyline in the background



I love pictures like that.  Looks like something out of a futuristic sci-fi movie...


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Ya, I can see the glare.  I didn't think it was possible to get the subject that black under those lightening conditions, then again I've never tried.
> 
> My bad



It's alright, you just gotta play around...

There the Iron Men on the beach at Crosby, (Liverpool, UK).
There 100 of them all along the beach, they're exact molds of the artisit that made them (although looking at them, I don't quite know he'd want people to be able to see them  ) They've been here for almost a year now and when that years over they go to New York for a year there... It's pretty cool!

Here' some more pics I took that day... What do you think of these ones?





Looking over the iron mans shoulder...


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> There the Iron Men on the beach at Crosby, (Liverpool, UK).[/URL]



Lol, I was gonna say the person in the picture looked like a robot standing like that.  I guess that would be why.  I like the picture over the shoulder, it looks cool.  Kinda like a "captain looking out at sea" moment.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

My kitty. I took it last night. No clue how it came out teh way it did, but it's spiffy.
=]

Oh and yes, I have a digi cam now. <333333


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Lol, I was gonna say the person in the picture looked like a robot standing like that.  I guess that would be why.  I like the picture over the shoulder, it looks cool.  Kinda like a "captain looking out at sea" moment.



Lol, Yeah, they do look a bit like robots...

Thanks!   I like it too... It does now that you mention it!


----------



## Nini

Hyper_Kagome said:


> My kitty. I took it last night. No clue how it came out teh way it did, but it's spiffy.
> =]
> 
> Oh and yes, I have a digi cam now. <333333


Thats cute. seems like evryone around here has cats as pets -.-


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Wegot him when we lived in a palce smaller than this town we're in, mainly as a mouser. He still catches mice... and birds.. and ground squirrles.. as well as the occasional baby bunny.


----------



## Bobo

Pretty puddy tat!

I get envious looking at all these pics of my favorite animal...yet not having one of my own   Oh well, there are 5 next door.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha, the different ways they sleep:
DOG




VS.
CAT


----------



## Bobo

Me encantan gatos


----------



## Serenade_Me

awww
my friend just got a kitten and I think I've fallen in love with it. Hahah
it's soo adorable


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> Me encantan gatos



Mee too
These i just found on my cam, and i think there awesome 

sleeping




half mad




addicted to comp




apimp


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Awww, cute, Nini.

Behold what is my dog, Jingles. (One of two dogs.) 





Tomorrow I'm taking more pictures, Landscape and the like, from school.

S-S-Smokey the cat. =o










'Allo Mr.Fishies.


----------



## 4W4K3

More Coppers




What we really need to see...




Mitsu




Impala




Marauder




Vernette's (Ashleigh's Mom) New Poodle


----------



## DCIScouts

Whoa, those eyes are kinda freaky on the poodle!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Cute, but scary poodle.


----------



## 4W4K3

Yah it's the flash lol. They are a brownish color. It's 3 years old they jsut got it yesterday. Unfortunately it's very depressed right now, will not eat or drink a thing. It's very overweight, but the whole seperation from it's previous owners has really hit her hard I suppose. Hopefully she moves on and can begine to eat normally and play. All she does is sleep right now...all day long. Her name is Ginger


----------



## Nini

you know whats freaky? the color (reminds me of..)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Took a few today, walking back from school:

Leaves! Yellow leaves!











A pretty bare tree:





I thought the water tower picture looked spiffy?:





I never stopped to take any of the pictures, just took them as I was walking.


----------



## Maddhatter

here's one of my cats trying to squeeze his obese body into my dogs bed



and here's 2 i took from my balcony i thought were pretty cool of a Storm at sunset


----------



## DCIScouts

Those storm pictures look like something out of a Steven King movie or something, really cool!


----------



## speedyink

Maddhatter said:


> here's one of my cats trying to squeeze his obese body into my dogs bed



lol, your cat is bigger than your dog?


----------



## Nini

this one was taken by my friend last night 

 a storm in Chicago


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nini said:


> this one was taken by my friend last night
> 
> a storm in Chicago



Wow!
Was it taken from a regular camera? Or was there special equipment?
If there was no extra equipment then you friend was really lucky! Awesome picture!


----------



## Nini

Motoxrdude said:


> Wow!
> Was it taken from a regular camera? Or was there special equipment?
> If there was no extra equipment then you friend was really lucky! Awesome picture!



No it wasnt from just a regular camera. He pursues photography, and i dont know with what exactly he took it with (he has a collection of cameras) but its some kind of high speed camera that takes multiple shots per second.

He likes taking pictures of storms and stuff, and usually sends them in to news channels for fun, so most of the time they are on the morning news


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nice lightning bolt. Hard to get those, I think I'll try next summer if we ever get another huge storm. 
=]


----------



## magicman

I'll post this one because it was a miracle I managed to get it at all. During the summer I returned to my term-time city of Plymouth to see the Class 1 Powerboat Championships, and had a 4.1MP camera with a non-existent zoom, and a decent pair of binoculars. Well I tried an experiment to get a far out shot of the boats, by holding a single binocular cup up in front of the camera lens, relying on guess work for the focus and a tiny LCD screen in full sunlight (the viewfinder wouldn't give a true idea of what I was aiming at). Anyway, this was the result at about 2 miles out.






And this was probably the most 'artistic' shot I took that weekend.


----------



## Maddhatter

thats a nice shot...and i've thought about doing that many times with binoculars but figured it would never work now i know it does thanks for that...and that boat looks like an RC boat


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Boomer said:


> great! i love macro shots!



On the JD shot. Next time I'd wipe the inside of the glass first to clean up the shot a little. Otherwise very good.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

computerhakk said:


> since alot of the members seem like picture posting threads, i thought i start this one. i dont know how many members actually love taking pictures, but i love taking pictures, just to see th result.
> 
> *the picture must be unedited, untouched, and unphotoshoped*
> - exception: just cropping, and if the picture is a portrait w/ flash, red eye fixing is ok
> - if you dont mind: let us know your digital camera
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> CASIO EXILIM PRO P505
> here are mines:
> 
> *this was at a bon-fire. the effect just came out that way. was not planned.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dessert at a VIP Oriental restaurant in san diego. flash and lense shadow.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sushi. same place. the shadow was due to the flash i believe and lense.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *during the bon fire, saw this scene across and though i take a picture of it.*



I like your night shots. Not to keen on the food shots


----------



## Diamondsleeper

diduknowthat said:


> Here's one I snapped just outside my door last winter. This is the unphotoshoped version, in the photoshoped one, i just took out all the telephone pol and wires and stuff, so it looks a bit better.



Nice shot


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Great Color saturation


----------



## TEKKA

Thats cool, isn't it also dangerous to take pics of lighting?


----------



## Geoff

Diamondsleeper said:


> Great Color saturation


ya, I thought so to.  That was a great camera...



TEKKA said:


> Thats cool, isn't it also dangerous to take pics of lighting?


How could it be?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Some pictures from the last two Outdoor ED camping trips.
Blackstrap:















Hehe Got some kids in my class to pose:










Blue Mountian Resort:





Off the second tallest point in Saskatchewan:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

One of the huge 'mountians' there (A hill, but HUGE for us prairie people, haha) Some kids had a punishment for being donkeys and had to run up that thing THREE TIMES. It was only once, but they kept comming down, still not understanding NOT to laugh and such from what they did.





A small lake:





A close up of the water that I did from the beach:





I have HUNDREDS MORE. Haha.


----------



## Geoff

Those are some great pics Hyper_Kagome!


----------



## TEKKA

[-0MEGA-];451168 said:
			
		

> ya, I thought so to.  That was a great camera...
> 
> 
> How could it be?



I was watching the Discovery channel and a photographer was taking photos of lighting and said that it is dangerous as you could get hit by the lightning as it could become attracted to the camera. who knows could be true could be false. Or he just ran out of things to say.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

[-0MEGA-];451175 said:
			
		

> Those are some great pics Hyper_Kagome!



Thanks [-OMEGA-]
=]

I am the photographer, one of three, for that class. Glad I am, really, It's fun.


----------



## Verve

Those are really some great photos, I'd want to go there if I could


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I like tha last two, alot. They came out so.... well, I can't think of teh word, but nice to be more forward about it. 
=)


----------



## Kornowski

Diamondsleeper said:


> On the JD shot. Next time I'd wipe the inside of the glass first to clean up the shot a little. Otherwise very good.



Thanks  ! Yeah, I didn't prepare that shot, my Dad was drinking it and I thought it'd be a good pic so I just took it... I'll post some more up soon, I've been busy with college so I haven't had much time to take some...


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some that I took this evening out my bedroom window, in the garden and around the house...




The most fun you can have a Playstation in the dark!








What do you think?


----------



## Blue

TEKKA said:


> I was watching the Discovery channel and a photographer was taking photos of lighting and said that it is dangerous as you could get hit by the lightning as it could become attracted to the camera. who knows could be true could be false. Or he just ran out of things to say.


 
I think he ran out of things to say .


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Playing with tri-pod, shutter timer, exposure and showing off my latest creation.  
Camera - Sony Cybershot DSC-W5


----------



## speedyink

Diamondsleeper said:


> Playing with tri-pod, shutter timer, exposure and showing off my latest creation.
> Camera - Sony Cybershot DSC-W5



I have that same camera, I love it.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

I hardly ever touch my Cannon Rebel 35mm anymore with results like these. And this is set to low resolution.


----------



## Nini

Pic of full moon in "A"Town, Illinois
(sorry it was taken with a cellphone)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Spiffy Nini. I like it.


----------



## DCIScouts

That's a pretty dang good picture with a cellphone!


----------



## TEKKA

DCIScouts said:


> That's a pretty dang good picture with a cellphone!



And for nightime.


----------



## Nini

TEKKA said:


> And for nightime.



there was a car with the headlights on from behind.. thats how the tree showed up


----------



## Kornowski

Hrer's some more pictures that I took yesterday...




It looks like a heart doesn't it? It wasn't meant to...








What do you think?


----------



## Archangel

whats that on the 2nd pic?


----------



## Kornowski

Its my Cat eye bike light, just pointed upward, I thought it'd look cool and it did... I think?


----------



## Archangel

it looks nice indeed


----------



## TEKKA

MMMMM very cool.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Some pictures from the Sand Dunes trip today. Yes... it snowed for some of it...




















Haham he rolled down the hill.
Uploading more right now...


----------



## Nini

is this during school? 

if it is, youre lucky.. we get one field trip per year or so, and mine was today.
We went to the dumb Field Museum in Chicago to see King Tut  HAHAHA


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

yes this was duing school, My Outdoor ED class goes on alot of trips for Biology  experiences.


----------



## Bobo

Hyper_Kagome said:


> yes this was duing school, My Outdoor ED class goes on alot of trips for Biology experiences.


You're lucky you live in the middle of nowhere...there isn't any wilderness anywhere around here.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Not really the middle of nowhere, I mean, the city was maybe only a fe hours away... well, I guess compaired to where you live (Cities almost right next to one another) then yeah, this is nowhere. SAND DUNES! Actively moving SAND DUNES! 

I'll post those once they load to photobucket.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Some of the sand duuuunes.
And yes, sund dune jumping:


----------



## Nini

Looks fun! we have nothing close to nature here, except for the few trees here and there


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ouch, that's goota be rough. X_x Just a few trees here and there... I think I'd go crazy in a place like yours.




















Jarrod is such an idiot... haha... he wasn't even hurt. He tried jumping off someones hands to get a boost, didn't work to great. Lmao.






I would've done some myself, if it wasn't all cold and the sand was semi-wet from the snow and rain.

I'll have more for later, once I get some more on photobucket.


----------



## Bobo

Looks fun!!!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It was amazingly fun watching them leap off of it.
=]


----------



## Nini

wow impressive. you wanna restore my shoes too


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

This is what happens when you plant pineapples too close to a nuclear power plant......  Note that these are actual pictures, and, apparently this is actually pretty common.....  These were taken during a tour at the Dole pineapple farm in, I think, Maui?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I wonder if radio active pineapples contain more nutrients then normal pineapples


----------



## magicman

I wonder if eating one makes you glow in the dark


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

magicman said:


> I wonder if eating one makes you glow in the dark



Ooooh, that'd be spiffy.. but sucky in the games where you have to SNEAK in the dark. You'd stick out so badly.

Or, or, grow a third eye like the fish on The Simpsons?!


----------



## Mankz_91

me and my friends rowing in the summer...

taken by ne (ie. put it onto 10 second wiat thingy...)


----------



## Archangel

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Ooooh, that'd be spiffy.. but sucky in the games where you have to SNEAK in the dark. You'd stick out so badly.
> 
> Or, or, grow a third eye like the fish on The Simpsons?!



a 3rd arm would be better,... you know, one that can just reach thats spot on your back when its itching again


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Archangel said:


> a 3rd arm would be better,... you know, one that can just reach thats spot on your back when its itching again



Or you could be unlucky like that one guy that lost his arm, had it reattachted, got infected, had it removed and grafted onto his pelvis to keep the blodflow going to rid of the infection.
Poor guy had an arm above his crotch (Not so far off) for at least three weeks.

... sad but oh so funny. Lmao.


----------



## Archangel

Ok,.. thats gross...     at least i dont need dinner anymore now. :x


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I still need breakfast.
But I can think of so many fake news reports due to that guys poor situation...
<<


----------



## Archangel

i havnt eaten anything today yet either..   and its 15:31 atm  
Huuungryyy!!   XD


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Wow, eaaaaaaaaaat.
I'm busy making a crappy compilation of the video clips I took on Saturday while at the theater... wow, I was hyper, and none of it makes sense. But onto Youtube it goes when it's done.


----------



## Archangel

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Wow, eaaaaaaaaaat.
> I'm busy making a crappy compilation of the video clips I took on Saturday while at the theater... wow, I was hyper, and none of it makes sense. But onto Youtube it goes when it's done.




its one way of keeping your weight...   I usually forget to eat  XD

ow, and link the movie please when its on...   I wanna see..!   =]


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha, I will then. It's crappy, and I'm overally hyper more then half the time. Just basically putting it on for sh!ts and giggles, for friends and I. 
=)


----------



## 4W4K3

Blah I am sick today, I feel like poo. The thought of food makes me...ack.


----------



## Archangel

thats the spirit!   ^_^



4W4K3 said:


> Blah I am sick today, I feel like poo. The thought of food makes me...ack.



sorry to hear that..  but Ok,.. no more food talk then..
and get better soon


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Awwww, poor 4W4K3.

YAY! Horrible camera skillz.


----------



## Archangel

if its better than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its fine i gues..


----------



## 4W4K3

heh yah and it's going to cost me my job. but i don't like my job anyways. im so happy about it i'm just telling everyone lmao.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha. I need a job. Might think of going to the Co-Op tomorrow for an application to fill out and hand in with my resume.

Gawd, I'm behind schedual on getting ready for school. X_x


----------



## Emperor_nero

After reading some of the post and looking at the photos I got a bit competitive. I took all these photo's with a sony cybershot H-1. so here is some of my work: 56K BEWARE!!!


----------



## Kornowski

That macro shot of the ice on the branches is really good! Congratulations!


----------



## Nini

On a very orange sunrise.

This is probably the only place around chicago that has no buildings. Woo


----------



## DCIScouts

I would love a Lake Michigan sunrise...  Seen a lot of sunrises here in MI, but I need to stay in Milwaukee sometime to see a sunrise


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Some pics i took for my digital photography class:

Close up of a flower




My car




My high school, all fancy and shite




Standing ontop of my car overlooking the back of student parking


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Wow, eaaaaaaaaaat.
> I'm busy making a crappy compilation of the video clips I took on Saturday while at the theater... wow, I was hyper, and none of it makes sense. But onto Youtube it goes when it's done.



You gots a youtube? Can i have a link to check it out?  I had to take my youtube down, i got in trouble from the po-lice for having my burnout videos and videos of my work on there.  I have no idea what i did wrong, but they are trying to bust me for the burnouts and fire me for the video i made at work.  Gay fags.


----------



## Archangel

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Gay fags.



Stop the name calling tough please.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

I was reffering to the cops in my town and my boss.  And which they are.

You dont like me very much do you? lol.  Thats ok, my buzz is starting to wear off anyway.


----------



## Archangel

I has nothing to with you, Its just, your posting 5 posts in a row, youre using rude language..   maybe if you could pull yourself a bit more together, It'll be all fine 

and even if the police officers in your town arnt the nicest peoples around,.   do you really have to call them names on this forum?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

I call them names to their face and they try to arrest me for verbal abuse towards an officer, now that was a fun day.........LOL.  But yea, i do.


----------



## The Astroman

Not to be a dick or anything, but I noticed some ppl (especially Hyper_kagome) have people other than themselves in their pics. 

*If you do not have the expressed authorisation from these parties, you are in complete illegality.*

N.B.: They can also legally force you to take them off the forum, let alone other places on the internet you may have uploaded them  (such as Imageshack).

_*EDIT: Read my post on next page with WIPO statement.*_


----------



## Geoff

The Astroman said:


> Not to be a dick or anything, but I noticed some ppl (especially Hyper_kagome) have people other than themselves in their pics.
> 
> *If you do not have the expressed authorisation from these parties. you are in complete illegality.*
> 
> N.B.: They can also legally force you to take them off the forum, let alone other places on the internet you may have uploaded them  (such as Imageshack).


Wow, why the hell do you care?

If people followed that law, then everyone would be in jail, because when you take photos of landscapes or city scapes, there are so many people in the photos.

Why don't you just calm down and mind your own business, k?


----------



## The Astroman

[-0MEGA-];478944 said:
			
		

> Wow, why the hell do you care?
> 
> If people followed that law, then everyone would be in jail, because when you take photos of landscapes or city scapes, there are so many people in the photos.
> 
> Why don't you just calm down and mind your own business, k?



Woah dude, you calm down, this message was for INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY. I was not being a know-it-all, just trying to alert ppl. Sounds like your blaming me for it. Looks like you had a really shitty day or something, but flaming on helpful info (that can keep you out of trouble) given by someone else is not exactly a smart thing to do.

People have actually been arrested because of that.

EDIT: Here's a bit of info I found off Googling:



			
				World Intellectual Property Organisation said:
			
		

> *What should you bear in mind when photographing people?*
> 
> There is no general legal requirement to obtain someone’s authorization to take his or her photograph.  However, there are situations where photography can infringe on important social interests such as national security, protection of children, right of privacy, etc.  Most of these situations are strictly controlled by national laws and regulations.  Irrespective of the legalities, there are also some things a photographer should not photograph for ethical reasons.  Certain photographs of people may amount to exploiting persons or misrepresenting the truth.  If you, as a photographer, know the law and one’s legal rights, you will also be in a better position to find solutions that minimize your legal risks.
> 
> Often, you may be free to take a photograph of a person, but the way the image is used may give the person shown in the photograph a right to take legal action.  Although most lawsuits are filed against the person who uses the photograph (like the print media) rather than against the photographer, photographers should nevertheless be aware of these potential liabilities.
> 
> *Are people protected by intellectual property rights?*
> 
> People are not protected by intellectual property rights.  But be cautious when you photograph someone who is wearing something protected by copyright, industrial design or trademark rights.  For example:
> -	a model wearing a piece of haute couture or some jewelry;
> -	an actor wearing a theatrical costume;
> -	a sportsperson wearing a t-shirt with a badge or logo on it.
> 
> *When is a permission particularly recommended?*
> 
> When you snap a picture of another person, two fundamental rights often come into play:  the right of the photographer to free expression and the right of the subject to privacy (the right to be left alone).  Many countries have privacy laws that affect the circumstances in which you may photograph people and, to a much broader extent, the circumstances in which you may use images of people.   Hereunder, I discuss some potential restrictions on taking and using images of people.
> 
> *•	Intruding one’s privacy*
> 
> Photographers can be liable for violating the privacy rights of others when they intentionally intrude in an offensive way upon someone’s private domain.  You can usually photograph someone in a public place.  But if you intentionally view and photograph people inside their homes, business or other private areas - uninvited, you are likely to violate their privacy rights.  An offensive intrusion can be anything from entering an individual’s house under false pretense, to setting up hidden cameras in order to spy.
> 
> _Example:  photographing patients who are being treated in a hospital can be sanctioned for intrusion of privacy. ???_
> *
> •	Publicizing private facts*
> 
> Disclosing a matter concerning someone’s private life to the public could also raise issues of privacy rights.  Unless you have permission, you should refrain from publishing or distributing any photo that reveals private affairs of a person, especially if the matter publicized is of a kind that (a) would be highly offensive and (b) is not of concern to the public.  Photographs revealing sexual affairs, private debts, criminal records, certain diseases, psychological problems, etc. are likely to violate privacy rights.
> 
> _Example:  suppose a beer brewery is selling a calendar that depicts an unknown person driving a car with a refreshing pint in his hand.  This could raise issues of privacy because it discloses private or sensitive matters about the person. _
> 
> However, in most countries, the right of privacy does not protect against disclosure of matters of legitimate public concern such as newsworthy events.  This means that politicians, celebrities and other newsworthy persons may lose their right to privacy to the extent that their private facts are relevant to legitimate news.
> 
> _Example:  you would generally be allowed to publish photos of a top football player taking performance-enhancing drugs, because this is a newsworthy fact.  But revealing his sexual activities may be an invasion of his privacy because this disclosure is highly personal and has no bearing upon his public role._
> 
> Furthermore, many laws do not protect private matters if they are in public view (unless the portrayed person has taken care not to disclose private details to casual observers).  Thus, a photo of a mother grieving for her daughter who was victim in a car accident, if is was taken out on the street, can usually not be considered invasion of privacy.  But this does not mean that all such photography is ethical.  There are situations where photographers should consider refraining from photographing people, even if it would be legal.
> 
> In case of doubt, the best way to protect yourself from being sued for infringement of privacy rights is to obtain written permission from the person you want to photograph.
> 
> *•	Using someone’s image for commercial benefit*
> 
> Many countries recognize that individuals have a right of publicity.  The right of publicity is the direct opposite of the right of privacy.  It recognizes that a person’s image has economic value that is presumed to be the result of the person’s own effort and it gives to each person the right to exploit their own image.
> 
> Under this right, you could be liable if you use a photograph of someone without their consent to gain some commercial benefit.  You should act with special caution before using a photograph of a celebrity for your own commercial gain.  If you consider selling photos of celebrities or using them in advertisements or on your website, then you should certainly obtain photographic releases from the people portrayed in your shots.
> _
> Example:  imagine you put an unauthorized photograph of the tennis star Kim Clijsters on the cover of a sports magazine after winning a grand slam final.  This would probably not be considered an infringement of Kim’s right of publicity, since the use is mainly informative.  Conversely, if you print that same picture on posters and market them, you are simply trying to make money by exploiting her image.  Kim Clijsters would have grounds to file a lawsuit for infringement of her right of publicity and recover compensation._
> 
> *•	Suggesting that someone is authorizing or endorsing  a product or service*
> 
> Golf star Tiger Woods acts in Buick commercials, tennis player Anna Kournikova promotes Omega Watches and Nicole Kidman is the new face of Chanel No 5.  Businesses have long appreciated the value that celebrities bring to the promotion of their wares.  The presence of a celebrity seems to be an effective tool of quickly attracting consumer attention to a product or service and creating high-perceived value and credibility.
> 
> However, if you use a photograph of a person in an advertisement to sell products or promote services, it is strongly advisable to get prior explicit permission from that person.  Without authorization, that person could have grounds to take action against you for “passing off” or for “unfair trade practices.”
> 
> _Example:  if you put the face of Kim Clijsters on the packaging of tennis balls, you are suggesting that she endorses the tennis balls.  Thus you are capitalizing on her reputation. _
> 
> *•	Putting someone in a false light or defame someone*
> 
> Photographs can place someone in a false light or defame someone.   It can occur, for example, when a picture is airbrushed or altered in a way that exposes the subject to hatred or ridicule.  It can also occur when a photo is used to illustrate text in a way that it creates a false impression.  This often happens when significant information about someone is either omitted from or added to a story such that the person is portrayed in a false light.
> _
> Example:  a photo depicts a man who is incidentally walking in front of a brothel.  Publishing that to illustrate an article on child prostitution could lead to a lawsuit.
> 
> Example:  adding a caption under a photograph of a Buddhist leader falsely attributing a quote on religious intolerance to him, is likely to amount to defamation.
> 
> Example:  figure skater Nancy Kerrigan brought a defamation suit against a company that was selling pornographic photos fudged to resemble her.  One photo showed a nude woman ice-skating.  Nancy Kerrigan’s face was affixed onto the nude body.  The photos were advertised on the Internet and could be bought on a CD-ROM.
> 
> Example:  photographers may be liable for defamation, false advertising or unfair competition if they help to create advertisements that lower the reputation of a competitor’ character, his business or his products or services._
> 
> 
> Be careful if your photographs are used in a way that exposes someone to hatred, ridicule or contempt, or reflects unfavorably upon one’s personal morality or integrity.  A person who is portrayed in a false light or defamed may bring a lawsuit against you for the damages he has suffered (such as humiliation, the loss of a job or the ability to earn a living).


----------



## Geoff

I know I over reacted, but if there are just people in the background, but you are the main focus, I don't believe its wrong to post that picture, same if its a picture of just a large group of people.  However if you show a picture that has someone else as the main focus, there may be a problem.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

The Astroman said:


> Woah dude, you calm down, this message was for INFORMATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY. I was not being a know-it-all, just trying to alert ppl. Sounds like your blaming me for it. Looks like you had a really shitty day or something, but flaming on helpful info (that can keep you out of trouble) given by someone else is not exactly a smart thing to do.
> 
> People have actually been arrested because of that.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a bit of info I found off Googling:



Dude, you need to get a life.  If someone doesnt wanna be in the pictures, im sure they would let her know.  And how many other thousands of pictures on this forum have been posted with other ppl in them and you point out kagome?  

There was no reason for you to post that, informational or not.  Like i said, get a life and dont worry bout whats legal and whats not when its someone elses bizz.


----------



## Maddhatter

the local news films constantly im always seeing people on tv walking the streets that aren't part of the news cast or crew maybe these people should start looking into a lawsuit..............


----------



## Geoff

As I said before, that probably applies if the person is the main focus in the image.

Do I need to get the consent of all these people before posting this photo?


----------



## dragon2309

Wow, ok, everyone calm down a bit... Astroman, thankyou for being informative and posting the copyright information, omega, take a chill pill, it was just for information and there was nothing meant by it... {LSK} Otacon, could have been worded a bit more nice than that but again, take a chill pill. Im pretty sure Astroman was just trying to be helpful.

dragon2309


----------



## jjsevdt

Back to the thread I have a picture I took at the STL Arch and a cool looking flower I saw in seattle
View attachment 1569
View attachment 1571


----------



## DCIScouts

Just to clear up/finish up what Astroman was pointing out, and to add to what dragon said...  When there are other people in a picture where they are in the background, or just in the picture, than it _is_ perfectly legal to post these pictures.  To give an example of what is not legal is to post a picture of a person who is too young to conduct the activities they are engaging in (i.e. child pornography), or to post a picture of someone that is purposely trying to cast them in an inaccurate, and damaging light...  As for the the aforementioned circumstances, there hasn't been anything that I have ever noticed that breaks those laws, if there is, I guarantee that I will remove them immediately.  Thanks for the heads up and now back to the happy posting!!!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Gawd. See, I always happen to be the main reason for most things on this site. It's annoying. 
(She posts too much in the Off-topic / These pictures of her's have OTHER people in them.)
Lay off me, for once, please people? I get enough preasure and problems from school and life itself. And by the way, those people are FRIENDS, they don't care if I post them on here.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

My stepdad thought his beer looked pretty good the one day:





And my bunny:


----------



## The Astroman

Nice pics. 

This thread really should be stickied.


----------



## Nini

Half dark/half light day


----------



## DCIScouts

The Astroman said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> This thread really should be stickied.



I've thought about it a few times, but there already are a couple of stickies in this forum, and that would keep bumping new threads down further...  There's enough activity to keep it near the top, and that's good enough for now.

And yes nice pics Kagome, two of the more random ones I've seen...


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some rather newer ones of mine...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Quinzees!

Day two, the outside of Ian and my Quinzee:





Day two, inside the quinzee:





D2, Ian and I inside the Quinzee. We made it alot bigger since that picture:





BEHOLD! Seven in it on Day two! _I have no clue what I was looking at, but I know I was half down a small tunnel we were making for our actual entrance before sealing off the huge hole in the front, and I was dying/_:




We had about ten in there yesterday as well, I'll get that video uploadded later as prooooof.

'm upload load from today as I type.

Day Three. The huge hole is sealed for good now, and here's just some of our small tunnel in from the inside of the quinzee:





The disposal hole in the back that we made with Mr. Watt's. We just chuck out teh snow from the inside out there, and yeah... it get's scooped away. Bailey was going to try to go through, but decided against it. Good girl.





DAY THREE, inside the Quinzee:





This was weird. I was leaning back to take a picture, and this happened, so Sarah took a picture. Bailey put her boot by my face for humour as well. My legs look like they're NOT on my body. _'Allo there foot." "'Allo, Ashley's face."_[/EndAustrailianAccent]


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Just hanging out in the Quinzee now. Mr. Watts even joined us. He took the pictures.


----------



## Geoff

Sooo much snow!

Is there still that much now?


----------



## ghost

My mate took a pic of my custom made rocket 
Lowered the rez though coz it was a bit big


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I forgot to add, Day Three is TODAY.
>>
And it's snowing right now, pretty heavy.


----------



## chrisalviola

Hyper_Kagome said:


> And my bunny:


cute bunny i also have a bunny at home its color white


----------



## The Astroman

Lol, here are some from the zoo a couple of years ago:






And another one


----------



## cuffless

i dont have a decent camera so they were taken on my phone


----------



## Nini

> i dont have a decent camera so they were taken on my phone


Are you sure?   JW


----------



## cuffless

yea they were from my phone. its got a 3.0 mg pixel camera


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, that had to be an expensive phone, most are still only 1.3 MP.


----------



## cuffless

it was about £230 in july. its a samsung d900


----------



## SirKenin

Some of Niagara Falls.


----------



## Nini

I like the rainbow pic.

Anyone ever been to the tunnnel underneath where you get to see the falls from behind?


----------



## matt3118

This is serious.


----------



## SirKenin

Nini said:


> I like the rainbow pic.
> 
> Anyone ever been to the tunnnel underneath where you get to see the falls from behind?


----------



## matt3118

I tried editing my last post to put these in, but it kept messing up the first few, so here they are!

Here are pictures from a vacation to "Lake George" - Enjoy! (I know I did!)


----------



## Grey410

*Yup.  Paradise is cool!*

One of the USS Arizona Memorial in Pearl Harbor on Oahu,  air shot of Hawaii (the big island), the Lava on the Big Island, 
and an infared shot from Washington D.C. at the Smithsonian.


----------



## matt3118

Oh wow, I've always wanted to see the volcanos at Hawaii.  That would be so much fun.  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Grey410

matt3118 said:


> Oh wow, I've always wanted to see the volcanos at Hawaii.  That would be so much fun.  I hope you had a great time!



It was pretty sweet.  A long walk to the lava but it was worth it.  Really HOT too!


----------



## Nini

SirKenin said:
			
		

>


If I collected all the coins here I'd be rich >.<


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some from my new camera:


----------



## Kornowski

I really like the top one, You can't beat a good old bit of Marco, lol...


----------



## mechplas

R/C model plane


----------



## magicman

Unusual first post, mechplas. Welcome to the forum. Is that a hobby of yours? It looks like it's a custom build.


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:


> Here are some from my new camera:



The scene in the background looks EXACTLY the same as my desktop wallpaper...


----------



## Kornowski

IT IS!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thats because I am using the same shot as my background. The water bottle is sitting infront of my monitor.

lol


----------



## speedyink

lol, with the lighting on the bottle it blends in really good, doesn't look like a computer monitor


----------



## MONKEY BOY

hehe nice one but...





this is like my fav pic atm....
altho i hav some other good ones

my myspace is the best place 2 look

LINKNES


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some new ones I took:

http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=678001
http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=678000
http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=677999
http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=677998
http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=677997
http://www.sxc.hu/browse.phtml?f=view&id=677996

Click on the picture in the link for a larger photo.

Tell me what you think,

Bob


----------



## Bobo

I'm not allowed to view those photos


----------



## mrgeorgedude

Bobo said:


> I'm not allowed to view those photos



aww me neither


----------



## vroom_skies

Sorry about that guys. These should work. However they are quite large.

http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678001_14138037.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678000_29771290.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677999_64527868.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677998_87137268.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677997_67412664.jpg

and one more
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677996_12564604.jpg

Tell me what you think.
Bob


----------



## magicman

vroom_skies said:


> Sorry about that guys. These should work. However they are quite large.
> 
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678001_14138037.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678000_29771290.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677999_64527868.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677998_87137268.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677997_67412664.jpg
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> Bob


Very nice. My favourite's number 1, followed by number 3. 

I feel compelled to vote on which is my favourite, I'm forbidden from doing so in the photoshop competition on account of me being an adjudicator and all...


----------



## SirKenin

vroom_skies said:


> Sorry about that guys. These should work. However they are quite large.
> 
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678001_14138037.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678000_29771290.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677999_64527868.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677998_87137268.jpg
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677997_67412664.jpg
> 
> and one more
> http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677996_12564604.jpg
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> Bob



Very nice, but my naked women pics are nicer.   *evil grin*


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more:

















Tell me what you think.
Bob

PS If you want the high res image, just ask.


----------



## Geoff

I really like the first picture of the fire.


----------



## DCIScouts

I like the second one, but all the fire pics are really cool.


----------



## RyanAndrew88

I took these pictures on a hike, I think they look pretty good. They remind me of a Windows wallpaper. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## easyshare123

My firebucket high flames taken useing my samsung d600 mobile phone.






This is a pic of my my nearest beach useing a 3mp cheap camera


----------



## Boomer

new pic i got of my truck the other weekend. i wish all the power lines wernt there


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, that looks like something out of a commercial!


----------



## speedyink

Boomer said:


> new pic i got of my truck the other weekend. i wish all the power lines wernt there



It would be pretty easy to edit the power lines out in photoshop


----------



## spanky

I'm gonna get in on this action.

















That's all I've really already got uploaded to my photobucket account. Maybe more later? Btw, these are all 35mm film, I developed the film myself for the first 2 and the other is Wal-Mart developed.


----------



## Boomer

speedyink said:


> It would be pretty easy to edit the power lines out in photoshop



ya i played with it a little before, but i was too lazy to smooth it all out to actually make it look good


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some:














What do you think?


----------



## DCIScouts

That 3rd/last image has kind of a cool style about it...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

my first up close macro shot


----------



## Kornowski

I Love Macro shots, They're my favourite type of shot!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

yeah.
 i like mine, its a first and i wasnt completely standing still


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my latest Macro shot, I think it's pretty cool...





Yeah, it's a pain when you have to hold it still, Try increasing the ISO, it'll open the shutter for less, making it easier to take the picture without moving... Try putting it on 200 or something around there...


----------



## Geoff

I'll post two of my favorite macro shots:


----------



## MatrixEVO

Flowers always come out looking great with macro shots, even though they aren't very manly.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Flowers always come out looking great with macro shots, even though they aren't very manly.



haha, that was with my Canon A620.  I love that camera, and if I do get a new one, it will be from Canon


----------



## MatrixEVO

Are you going to sell your A620?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Are you going to sell your A620?



If I decide to get a newer/better camera, I might.


----------



## Kornowski

I really like the one of the frog!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

A change from landscapes, etc.


----------



## The_Other_One

False security   I'm pretty sure this has been posted before, but I still like it  





I love it when the sky looks like this!  And no, I didn't do anything to make it any more red than it truely was!





I'm sure most of you recall me going to my friends house who's an artist.  Well she has I think five ferrets, and normally lets them run loose when I'm there.  They wanted to check out my camera bag...   





And finally, what's a set of photos from me without one of my cat


----------



## Bobo

I love those last two pictures TOO....


----------



## Motoxrdude

San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge:




San Francisco take from on the bridge:







Golden Gate Bridge:

















Alkatraz:


----------



## Bobo

Very nice pics, Motox.


----------



## JamesBart

spacedude89 said:


> here are some of my favorite. i use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ 10



well cool photos. these are amazing! i love em!


----------



## ADE

WOW! You all take very professional pictures! I can't imagine the cost for such cameras to do this and have such nice views where you all live! All you see here are drug users and rickety old houses....I live in a very bad neighborhood...Although there is a forest near by. UGG! That's right, they just tor it up! WHY ME???????


----------



## lhstud10

you live in Afghanistan?


----------



## ADE

Damn right. Worst neighborhood in the world! OH!

---This just in---  Saddam Hussein is dead! Praise the lord and rejoice!


----------



## Burgerbob

ADE said:


> Damn right. Worst neighborhood in the world! OH!
> 
> ---This just in---  Saddam Hussein is dead! Praise the lord and rejoice!



Even though the person may be a bad one, a person dying is no reason to rejoice in any case.


----------



## alexandergre

I wish i had money to buy a camera. i don't have a camera but i love photos. ive borrowed my friends camera. and lol some of pictures are taken by my webcam.


----------



## Motoxrdude

San Quentin Prison:





Taken by a Kodak EasyShare DX6340

If any of you have ever been to san francisco, there is a legendary "tin man" who entertains people in hopes of getting donations. Well today, he got a ticket by the "police man" because the crowd of people where in the streets; dumb, i know.









This one was an accident, but turned out pretty creepy:


----------



## Bobo

Motoxrdude said:


> This one was an accident, but turned out pretty creepy:


Nice fishie!


----------



## lhstud10

that tin man is soo cool but i didnt feel like quoting that whole post so...


----------



## ADE

Man you guys got some nice camera's and great views. I can't even seem to get my pictures downloaded on my PC! WHY?!


----------



## ADE

Burgerbob said:


> Even though the person may be a bad one, a person dying is no reason to rejoice in any case.


Well in Mexico they celebrate the day of the dead and they don't have sad funerals they rejoice cuz the dead one goes it a better place!...not in his case though but I rest my case.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Where iam.
in the city theres the 'silver man'
 paints himself silver and stands still to get money, he was interviewed once, turns out he makes alot of money.


then, theres the copper cowboy .... 


 silver man does better.


----------



## ADE

Copper cowboy.......LOL. Ya know whats odd? They have all these movies where cow boys are hero's and such but really they just things and shot innocent people during the civil War...


----------



## Nini

Just got back from Florida and here are some pics i took.


----------



## Bobo

Bah...everybody goes to Floria for vacation.  I still can't figure out why.


----------



## joeswm8

its warm


----------



## Bobo

Warm sucks.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Bobo said:


> Warm sucks.



Wow, I think that's the 2nd thing we agree on!


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> Bah...everybody goes to Floria for vacation.  I still can't figure out why.



Thats exactly why we went. Everyone else goes there so we had to find out for ourselves.  Actually it was nothing special.


----------



## Bobo

Nini said:


> Actually it was nothing special.


Precisely.  You should have come to Pittsburgh for vacation.


----------



## DCIScouts

My last vacation to Kentucky (Louisville and other places) and St. Louis was actually quite enjoyable, despite being a little cold for Spring Break.


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> Precisely.  You should have come to Pittsburgh for vacation.



I went there over the summer.


----------



## Bobo

why didn't you tell me?  lol


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> why didn't you tell me?  lol



Opps forgot


----------



## Bobo

haha right.  Well make sure to do so next time.


----------



## Nini

Bobo said:


> haha right.  Well make sure to do so next time.



Ill make sure i do next time. If there is a next time.


----------



## ADE

I have a time share and own a deed so I can go anywhere in the world and get hotels and pay barely anything, (I pay $200 a week, everyone else $200 a day!) so I can go to the Bahama's, virgin islands, Germany, Brazil, Belize, Pittsburgh, Canada, anywhere. Sweet huh?


----------



## sirmixalot42691

these are some pics I took from when I went to Hawaii a couple days ago


----------



## speedyink

sirmixalot42691 said:


> these are some pics I took from when I went to Hawaii a couple days ago



You have some nice looking shots there.  I wish I could go to Hawaii again...I didnt have a camera last time I went.


----------



## Shadowhunter

I just got the camera so I haven't got everything down, but here goes. (I shoulda put the shutter speed to 1/500 but oh well)


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more you guys:





















Tell me what you think
Bob


----------



## Kornowski

I really like the second to last one of the sky behind the trees, it's really good!
Did you have the ISO rather high becasue it's slightly grainy at the bottom?

They're really good macro shots too! What camera do you use, my Dad bought home a Nikon D70 for me to have a play with, it's fantastic!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks.
Yeah, I'm still working on the settings. 
Camera is a Canon S3 IS

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know what you mean, lol, It took me ages to figure out how to work my camera properly! I have a Canon Ixus 800, it has loads of features for its size!

Thats a nice camera you have there!

I've posted them before but here's some of mine...


















What do you think?


----------



## vroom_skies

I must say.
I do love you second photo. And your third is just fake looking, but in the best way possible.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, How do you mean, fake looking? It's a real photo, lol.


I sure will, as do you!


----------



## vroom_skies

I know it's real, but idk why it looks fake lol.

I guess it's just the orange hue.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

I can see where your coming from, it does look as if it could of been stuck together, I put Sepia Tone on it, it may be that...

How long have you been into photography now then?


----------



## vroom_skies

I've liked photography for awhile, but never had a camera. Only got this one a little over a month ago.

And so then then thats when I started.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, Cool! I got into photography when I got my camera about 6 months ago maybe, Its really cool, a way to expres yourself!


----------



## Shadowhunter

Another one


----------



## Shadowhunter

Another (Note: I only have 18-55mm lens at the moment, so I'm limited at how close up I can get the shots)


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nice! What dirtbike is that?


----------



## Shadowhunter

It's Ronnie Faisst riding a CR250, he lives within walking distance of me so me and my friend went out there the other day and asked if we could take pics. He's one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Shadowhunter said:


> It's Ronnie Faisst riding a CR250, he lives within walking distance of me so me and my friend went out there the other day and asked if we could take pics. He's one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.



Nice!
Do you dirtbike aswell?


----------



## Shadowhunter

Ya, I ride a CR125. I live on 5 Acres so I'm able to ride atleast 1-2 times a week, it's really nice. Here's a pic of my track:


----------



## Bobo

Now that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Jet

Wow. That's very nice...


----------



## Shadowhunter

Thanks.


----------



## s_m_w_d

Picture was taken from somewhere on top of the Wiclow mountains. It was taken with a 5.1 digital camera but the quality doesnt really seen that good.
*EDIT* pic should show up now


----------



## hpi

I would love to bring my nitro r/c trucks on that motorcross track. I would be there all day


----------



## Kornowski

I'd love to ride my Specialized on that track, get a bit of 4X practice in!


----------



## The_Other_One

I just ordered some filters for my camera.  I don't know if the pictures will improve any, but I know I'll feel better about having the darn thing out.  Every time I get it out, I get crap on the lens!  That's the problem with these huge lenses...  I also plan to purchase a flash, probably next weekend locally.  I don't really trust ebay stuff, nor am I totally sure what to get.

Anyway, I tried to find some subjects outside to shot, but nothing really sparked my intrest.  So...here's a recent pic of my old street rocket :roll:  At least what's left of it...  I can get a pic of the whole thing if you want to see, but the steering wheel broke once when moving it, and there's other crap piled on it.


----------



## Shadowhunter

Hey guys, I'm back from Supercross and I took over 500 pics!   I'll post some up soon. Stewart won though.   I hoped RC would win Anaheim 1 atleast once, but oh well.


----------



## TEKKA

Couple of pics i took over the hols...

Cam: olympus fe-150


----------



## Kornowski

They're really good... I really like the last two!  God! We have absolutely no spiders that look like that in the UK! I have an Canon IXUS 800 and I've borrowed a Nikon D70 and I think I prefer using the Canon, it goes to show you don't need a big camera to take good pictures!

Nice work!


----------



## alexandergre

the third pic is like some kinda windows VISTA.


----------



## The_Other_One

I find these little critters crawling on my boat around the beginning of summer 

This is an old picture, taken with my Minolta Dimage Xt(3.2MP)  Man I wish I still had that camera...





Another older picture taken with my Casio Exilim EX-Z50.  Great camera for macros, horrible for anything else.


----------



## Shadowhunter

A rose bush leaf at my house, I thought it was kinda cool....

Here's another from my house.


----------



## alexandergre

does people usually have flag on their garden in USA?
in sweden everyone has one in their garden or front of the windows, little or big, but we have them. 
WE ARE PROUD OF BEING SWEDISH.


----------



## speedyink

A Bee that was nice enough not to sting me no matter how close I to it with the camera.


----------



## alexandergre

the colors in the last pic is perfect


----------



## The_Other_One

speedyink said:


> A Bee that was nice enough not to sting me no matter how close I to it with the camera.



FUZZY!     I had a good macro of a bee using one of my other cameras, but it had pollen all over it   I wonder if I still have it.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I had a bee that was good enough not to sting me too 

Gee, Bee's are awesome!


----------



## speedyink

W00t!  Bees FTW!  I'm interested in your picture The_Other_One, post it here if you find it.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Ok, here goes.  Camera = Nikon Coolpix L3 5MP cheap camera













































I failed digital photography.....not sure why, i think im good.  What do you guys think?


----------



## lovely?

Bobo said:


> Warm sucks.



thats cuz your a robot and warm weather condenses water in your cercuits


----------



## Dual_Corex2

lovely? said:


> thats cuz your a robot and warm weather condenses water in your *cercuits*




?  lol.  Why is he a robot?


----------



## lovely?

Motoxrdude said:


> If any of you have ever been to san francisco, there is a legendary "tin man" who entertains people in hopes of getting donations. Well today, he got a ticket by the "police man" because the crowd of people where in the streets; dumb, i know.




hey if you know who the tin man is, do you know the bush man?always hangs out near pier 39? just about  a quarter a mile from tin man


----------



## Bobo

lovely? said:


> thats cuz your a robot and warm weather condenses water in your cercuits


Um well first of all, don't start this crap like gamerofleet did.  And second, water does not condense in warm weather, it condenses in cold weather.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Bobo said:


> Um well first of all, don't start this crap like gamerofleet did.  And second, water does not condense in warm weather, it condenses in cold weather.



That all depends on what planet you live on.......bobo


----------



## Bobo

Water condenses when it loses energy.  How does it lose energy?  The temperature goes down.  Not up, but down.

And what do you think you're saying?  You don't even know the story here.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Bobo said:


> Water condenses when it loses energy.  How does it lose energy?  The temperature goes down.  Not up, but down.
> 
> And what do you think you're saying?  You don't even know the story here.




No, but i wouldnt trust somebody named after a clown......


----------



## Bobo

I am not named after a clown.  The sooner you learn that, the less problems we'll have.  mmk?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Bobo said:


> I am not named after a clown.  The sooner you learn that, the less problems we'll have.  mmk?



Ok.......bobo the clown


----------



## Motoxrdude

image removed by moderator, as it is unacceptable


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Motoxrdude said:


> image removed by moderator, as it is unacceptable



Nice classic.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Hyper_Kagome said:


> One of the huge 'mountians' there (A hill, but HUGE for us prairie people, haha) Some kids had a punishment for being donkeys and had to run up that thing THREE TIMES. It was only once, but they kept comming down, still not understanding NOT to laugh and such from what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the water that I did from the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have HUNDREDS MORE. Haha.





You make Canada look so beautiful  .  Great pictures!  I plan on taking a very long trip this summer.  Where to im not sure yet, somewhere very far from here to think......and ill be sure to take plenty of pics wherever i go!  I like the middle picture best.


----------



## Shadowhunter

Here's a pic of me jumping my new ramp set-up at my house (my sister shot the pic on Auto, so sorry if it's a little blurry  )


----------



## theboy




----------



## theboy

boy do I love California!


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Im thinkin bout leaving for california.....

I was thinking of maybe nevada also.  I dont know yet.  I wanna be somewhere warm all the time and sunny all the time.  I hate kansas weather.  Right now its around -10C outside with ice and snow and sleet everywhere i just hate it.  Hate the cold.

Anyway, cool pics man.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thought it was cool... how it overhangs the roof:






How it drifted off the back of the car:





How it clung to the atlers...





Snow gets off with such an easy life...
_Not like people... they get attacked constantly by other people. Verbally, physically, emotionally. We're such a *sad* race, species, kind.

Snow just falls, carelessly... free, gentle... beautiful and carefree, and join the others on the ground, latching to one another in hopes to survive, but disspaear later as the sun arrives. But they never lose hope, they're always back the next cold season it allows for them.

Oh. And *I'm* a possum!_


----------



## Geoff

Were getting freezing rain, so i'll post some pics soon


----------



## Geoff

Here are a few pics I took:


----------



## Shady

Nice, Do you have any idea how old is that building ?
I like it.


----------



## Geoff

I honestly have no idea, we were just passing it on the way to my grandparents and decided to stop by.


----------



## Serenade_Me

I took this one with my crappy camera phone, but I still like it.


----------



## Mattu

Here's a little more of my firey mayhem   form my original post in: Don't try this at home


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from the small ice storm we had this morning and afternoon:


----------



## ducis

Rambo said:


> A water _doplet_!!
> 
> That's a very nice picture, I don't know how you managed to capture that.



he probably set hi9s camera to video and took the best frame


----------



## Geoff

firsttimebuilder said:


> he probably set hi9s camera to video and took the best frame



Unless you're camera is a high speed camera, it would not look good as a still if its under 30fps.


----------



## kobaj

I havnt posted in here yet, but I have viewed it quite a few times. Its neat to see what people take pictures of. I takes tons myself, but dont ever really post them/bother to upload them.

Here I have just a bunch of sunsets. First 4 are from my camera phone, so not the best of quality. CLICK FOR BIG. All of these where taken from different

Taken from my front yard




Durring a band trip to texas. BOA.




Same trip.




In front of my school.




Next three I just took with my normal camera.

Backyard.




Bigger backyard.




Front yard.




Playing around with the macro function. My new desktop. Figuratively and literally...get it? Cause its my background and my new keyboard/mouse...okaay...




Anywho, feel free to browse around my photobucket for a couple others. Ill probably start posting in here more often. Mostly sunsets and the like. Other pictures I have are of friends and family and you guys dont want to see those now do you?


----------



## 4W4K3

This morning it froze...






[crappy rain spotted window!]


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some shots from my lava lamp. For some reason photobucket made these look awful:

































Enjoy,
Bob


----------



## lovely?

if you want them to look better, then turn the res on photobucket from 800/600 to 1024/768


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Snow gets off with such an easy life...
> _Not like people... they get attacked constantly by other people. Verbally, physically, emotionally. We're such a *sad* race, species, kind.
> 
> Snow just falls, carelessly... free, gentle... beautiful and carefree, and join the others on the ground, latching to one another in hopes to survive, but disspaear later as the sun arrives. But they never lose hope, they're always back the next cold season it allows for them.
> 
> Oh. And *I'm* a possum!_




That was interesting.......


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

An old one, but I still love it anyway.










And a beautiful old hotel in the city of Saskatoon. (Stupid Sepia tone...)


----------



## kobaj

Here is just another one, I dont like my cameras brightness option, the screen on the camera shows it perfectly, but my computer always makes it to dark.

By the way, If anyone wants, I have all my image originals on my hard drive 2000x1500 (or something like that) and bigger. Just ask, and ill email them, I just prefer to upload the smaller ones.

Click for 800x600


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Here are some of my new pictures:







Not sure how this happened, my camera musta been being weird, this was not edited and the lighting was white not green


----------



## SimpleSimon

Actually taken in B&W film too


----------



## Geoff

Here are some more from the ice storm we had a few days ago:


----------



## lovely?

your lucky omega. (i'm sure you dont agree) but we here in the central valley california havent had snow in over 20 years


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> your lucky omega. (i'm sure you dont agree) but we here in the central valley california havent had snow in over 20 years



lol, i'd rather have snow then an inch or ice.  I still have ice on my car after a week


----------



## alexandergre

is it sweden? it looks like swedish houses
some days ago the temperature in my town was -16. (north sweden)


----------



## Geoff

alexandergre said:


> is it sweden? it looks like swedish houses
> some days ago the temperature in my town was -16. (north sweden)



No, im in New Hampshire, which is in the USA.

And it's a colonial style house, not swedish


----------



## theboy

Like I said before, boy do I love California!


----------



## The_Other_One

theboy said:


> Like I said before, boy do I love California!


I really like that last picture   I wish we had some photo-ops like that around here!  The best is that old house I visted a while back, but I think I've seen it all...  Though my friend does want to go back and find the attic.  Oddly enough, we looked all around and didn't see any openings...

Anyway, I walked outside to test out my camera some today.  I got an adaptor and filters for my camera a few days ago, so I wanted to try them outside.  I already got some crap on them, but at least it's not on the lens itself  

Unfortunetly I only got one picture I felt was even partly worth posting...  I always was intriged by these trees...  I thought they looked neat, kind of creepy.  And they have a really eery creek to them when the wind blows...


----------



## theboy

what kind of camera are you using??


----------



## The_Other_One

theboy said:


> what kind of camera are you using??



Me?  A Panasonic Lumix FZ20.


----------



## theboy

Cool! do you use photoshop?


----------



## speedyink

This is an updated picture I modified in photoshop.






The original is somewhere in the earlier pages of this thread.  What do you guys think of the look?  I like it, almost makes it look 'dreamy'.


----------



## The_Other_One

theboy said:


> Cool! do you use photoshop?



Yes...the pics aren't always unedited   The one of me was brightened and the colors were adjusted


----------



## alexandergre

speedyink said:


> This is an updated picture I modified in photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original is somewhere in the earlier pages of this thread.  What do you guys think of the look?  I like it, almost makes it look 'dreamy'.


nice. 
i think you just used a Soft light with the opacity of minus 80%
you changed the the blending mode to softlight. + gaussian blur.
is it right? if no what did you used?


----------



## speedyink

I duplicated the layer, gaussian blurred it, then set the layer to overlay 

Super easy!!


----------



## Dual_Corex2

*Post your *unedited* pictures
lol.


----------



## speedyink

haha, I realize that, I've noticed other people posting obviously retouched photos, so I thought why not.  The original unedited picture is back about 35 pages or so


----------



## Dual_Corex2

speedyink said:


> haha, I realize that, I've noticed other people posting obviously retouched photos, so I thought why not.  The original unedited picture is back about 35 pages or so



lol, yea, i think the thread name should be changed to post your pictures.  Its lost the unedited part, i think it lost that a while back.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have non-edited pictures. Yay.
_Half because I don't want to fight with my photoshop half the time..._
Buwhahaha!
My messy room:




















I'll leave the rest for later. It's been cleaned and whatnot since then, so yeah.
>>;
Etc: More games... less junk on the floor... most of it is on the corner by my shelves thanks to my parents moving things up there from Christmas, etc. OH, and I'll get a video of my spiffy new chair that I use with my games. That thing is like it has surround sound. xd
The whole upstairs is mine. ALL MINE. 
_Why did I post this again if I'm taking new ones?_

BUSH!





_Wow, my room collects junk. Haha. _


----------



## Serenade_Me

ferby!!  
and that lamp is awesome


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

=]]
Thanks.
And I can't seem tog et rid of the old furbies... IMO they're so much more... appealing then the new ones, so I don't wanna get rid of them. Every now and then I actually play with them when I get bored. 
>>


----------



## Serenade_Me

ferbies are adorable
but I never got mine to actually learn anything Hahaha


----------



## Ben

Wow, took me quite a long time to get through all of those threads. But great pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more I took recently:






























Tell me what you think.

Bob

Here are all my post in this thread:

http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678001_14138037.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/678000_29771290.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677999_64527868.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677998_87137268.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677997_67412664.jpg
http://static.sxc.hu/r/re/repoprez/677996_12564604.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2383.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2395.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2390.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2368.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2366.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2555.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2557.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2556.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2575.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2573.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2572.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2577.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2576.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2691.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2745.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2746.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2728.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2690.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2689.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_2685.jpg


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Geoff

I do like close up photos, but some are taking way too far, lol


----------



## The_Other_One

I woke up this morning feeling like crap...  I stayed up late last night and REALLY didn't want to go to class.  I was told it might snow, so I peaked outside and WOW, a semi-decent snow.  To make things better, "Anticipated weather conditions have caused the delayed opening until NOON today."  Realize I only have an 8am class 

Sorry for the slightly crummy picture...  It was taken with my old Kodak though my window...


----------



## Sonyman

My macros, Last 2 were edited "auto levels". I was playing around with the macros on my Sony Cyber-shot DSC-S500 camera, i think they turned out rather nicely. Except for the keyboard (too close). And the coloured pencils (wrong image quality setting.)

My remote control for my pride and joy (television xD)






My keyboard.






Batteries for my camera.






My Sandisk Cruzer Micro (1GB)






Coloured Pencils #1






Coloured Pencils #2


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Here are some more I took recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> Bob




You have your own light box or something?


----------



## The_Other_One

Forgive me, I'm bored  






I don't know...because I have a cool eye?    Just one of my eyes is like this, the other is solid blue.  Yes, I took this of myself.  It's hard to compose a shot when you can't see what you're aiming at!  I was using a mirror, but I couldn't see it without my glasses   I also tried without a flash, but I couldn't hold the camera very still(especially pointing it backwards)


----------



## vroom_skies

Nope, just some makeshift little system.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Just a few of me messing around.
Enjoy:













Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...that appears to be a PIRATED version of XP


----------



## Kornowski

It's slightly cold today!











I'll try and put some more up later


----------



## vroom_skies

I would never.

Yarrrr



The_Other_One said:


> Hmm...that appears to be a PIRATED version of XP


----------



## 4W4K3

No no no. It is a burned ISO image, which came from the disks he gets with his MSDN license.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Just a few of me messing around.
> Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Nice toe in the first one.


----------



## Ben

The_Other_One said:


> Forgive me, I'm bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...because I have a cool eye?    Just one of my eyes is like this, the other is solid blue.  Yes, I took this of myself.  It's hard to compose a shot when you can't see what you're aiming at!  I was using a mirror, but I couldn't see it without my glasses   I also tried without a flash, but I couldn't hold the camera very still(especially pointing it backwards)



That is one cooooool eye. You didn't cheat and photoshop that brown in there did you?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's one I took of my PC, I had my blind half shut and the light was hitting the side of the com


----------



## Ben

That's interesting.  I like how the shadows look.


----------



## vroom_skies

4W4K3 said:


> No no no. It is a burned ISO image, which came from the disks he gets with his MSDN license.



Speaking of that I have to go get my free copies of vista. 
Thanks for the reminder

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

Halian said:


> That is one cooooool eye. You didn't cheat and photoshop that brown in there did you?



Haha, nope, my left eye is naturally like that 

vroom_skies - Ok ok...  Hehe, I'd forgotten about that stuff.  I can actually get legit ISO's from the university


----------



## ADE

even if that copy was illegal, you still need a code to put in or you can't get any updeats and such rendering it usless. I'm sure all us computer makers know that when we buy OEM OS of XP


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> That's interesting.  I like how the shadows look.



Thanks, I thought it looked rather professional


----------



## rationalthinking

pictures from a game... i like the stadium one a little.. there not quility photos and unedited..














thought the shaved LSU dogs where funny, had to share it....


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, What game was that?


----------



## easyshare123

Snow this morning in the the middle of the uk..






Dan


----------



## rationalthinking

Kornowski said:


> Lol, What game was that?



LSU vs Auburn... football...


----------



## Ben

easyshare123 said:


> Snow this morning in the the middle of the uk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



oh ya, lucky you.


----------



## kobaj

Biology class we where having some fun extracting our deoxyribonucleic acid. . We made it into a precipitate with ethanol. Cant really see it in the vial, but its in there. The string is because its a necklace .

I thought it was a cool macro shot, wish my camera took better macros.  




I like this one.


----------



## Crypto

*some owl shots*

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3


----------



## 4W4K3

Here we have another speeder getting what they deserve. Gotta start my cop collection all over again. But I am doing good so far


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

My parents took these last week while in Cancun, Mexico:




((I have one I should scan that was taken with them and the monkey... so cute. These however, are digital.))





A beach from another resort, not theirs.





They had these two big boats suited like Pirate ships... they'd take the new people out on them and party, have sword fights, etc. He was dressed as captain Jack Sparrow... ONLY, this was on Captain Hook's ship.





Hahaha... Hooters. 'Nuff said.





Your drinks?






--more coming.--


----------



## 4W4K3

lol it looks like poop. stupid bumpy roads.


----------



## shakezula

4W4K3 said:


> Here we have another speeder getting what they deserve. Gotta start my cop collection all over again. But I am doing good so far



i speed way tooo much.....


----------



## shakezula

sorry for the double post...


----------



## Shadowhunter




----------



## Jet

Shadowhunter said:


>



Nice picture there .


----------



## Shadowhunter

Thanks, my sister actually took that one becuase, well, its kinda hard to take picture of yourself, lol.


----------



## Ben

Shadowhunter said:


> Thanks, my sister actually took that one becuase, well, its kinda hard to take picture of yourself, lol.



lol. Nice pic. And how long have you been biking?


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some of my cat:









Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

Complexity at its finest   I still tend to get too close with my camera.  Stupid powerful flash!


----------



## Ben

For some reason, too me...the bottom of the motherboard looks computer generated...but still a good pic. Looks rather professional except for the backround.


----------



## The_Other_One

Halian said:


> For some reason, too me...the bottom of the motherboard looks computer generated...but still a good pic. Looks rather professional except for the backround.



Hehe, it's real.  Probably just more simple than you're use to.  Plus, as I said, the flash tends to overpower things when I get too close.  I probably should bump the apature up next time...  Oh yes, and the mobo had a thin layer of dust over it.  You can see a few darker spots were I touched the motherboard at some point(bottom left)

As for the background, I'm just too lazy to clean up or put papers around


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more from today:












Tonights:






















Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Ben

Wow, those pictures are amazing. Great job Bob!


----------



## jedijeff123

how do you put pics on? ive got a really nice one


----------



## vroom_skies

To post pictures you first have to upload them.
Try:
www.photobucket.com

After you upload the image you need to post the link with the  tags.

If you need and more help, just ask.

Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## kobaj

Vroom_skies, Your photos are amazing. Thank you for the email coppies.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man.
If anyone wants a larger copy just ask.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Here's one for you...






This one just won a photographers competition, I get to go to the open eveing of a gallery and it gets put on display 
(it's the Iron Men on the beach at Crosby, there's 100 hundred of them all along the beach, they're going to New York next, I think)






If anybody want's the full size ones, let me know. Danny


----------



## plowexvii

wow you guys take some pretty nice pictures!


----------



## jedijeff123

an interesting pic i took on a walk in september. thought it might fit in


----------



## Hyper_Kagome




----------



## Ben

Where exactly were those pictures taken Hyper Kagome?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Back on the other page, with the other ones I posted, I had explained that they were pictures my parents had taken when they went to Cancun, Mexico for a week.

Those are just a few... I'll have more later.

The pictures of the birds, croc, etc were taken at an Animal Sanctuary, where they bred Endangered Animals  in Mexico. (Like the Scarlet Macaw.)


----------



## rationalthinking

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Back on the other page, with the other ones I posted, I had explained that they were pictures my parents had taken when they went to Cancun, Mexico for a week.



i rathered Cabo San Lucas and Puerto Vallarta over Cancun in the a list of Mexico tourist cities... but, Cancun was nice for spring break...

nice pictures by the way!


----------



## TEKKA

Just some pics i took today...


----------



## Kornowski

I really like the second to last one, Is it a car?


----------



## TEKKA

Kornowski said:


> I really like the second to last one, Is it a car?



Yeah, my parents pajero..


----------



## 4W4K3

My new phone 














Some interesting cars at my work.


----------



## gottabamd

Ski resort in Salt Lake City




Cannonball




Creek in Salt Lake City




Comin home from Hurricane Katrina


----------



## speedyink

4W4K3 said:


>



Nice, I love those cars!  My dad used to have a white one and a red one, they are SO fun to ride in!


----------



## 4W4K3

speedyink said:


> Nice, I love those cars!  My dad used to have a white and a red one, they are SO fun to ride in!



It looked really great on the inside as well. When he drove off it sounded very nice, none of that nasty old-car rattling like I was expecting.


----------



## 4W4K3

Both my GF's cats. Totally different eyes.


----------



## gottabamd

awww..., he put a pic of a pussy on here. i'm telling.
i tawt i taw a puddy tat


----------



## Kornowski

Thought it might look good, I think it did 






What do you think?


----------



## Geoff

Im going to have a ton of pics to post when I get back from Florida next week, cant wait


----------



## The_Other_One

Well...  I tried to capture the moment  






Nice close-up of Briggs





I tried to throw a mouse than take the picture.  Kinda hard to compose and focus with one hand 





An older picture I don't think I ever posted


----------



## TEKKA

The_other_one.. the top one looks great..


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ill take pictures of the outside deck... In the summer.
My building provides a huge pool and hottub with grills and tanning areas.


Very pretty in the summer. Specially with the little fountains going to the pool.

Opens in a few months.


----------



## The_Other_One

TEKKA said:


> The_other_one.. the top one looks great..


I'm glad you liked   I emailed the image last night.  Hopfully the full version works well as a background


----------



## compfusion

4w4k3, that looks strikingly similar to my cat...is it by chance a singapura breed?


----------



## vroom_skies

Well...  I tried to capture the moment  

I'll post what the photo 'should' have looked like lol. Just messing with ya man


----------



## The_Other_One

Well I'm sorry the clouds weren't on my side that day   Plus I was in shorts. short sleeves, and bear foot in sub-freezing temps when I took it.  I didn't care to run around looking for a better shot


----------



## vroom_skies

lol, I don't blame ya.


----------



## 4W4K3

Kornowski said:


> Thought it might look good, I think it did
> 
> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1525/untitled1vz2.jpg
> 
> What do you think?



Ah, I didn't even see this at first.

That looks great! Both there eye colors


----------



## The_Other_One

Some of the apartments where I live.  Yes, I live in a place like this...  Disgusting isn't it?  





One of the many stray cats around campus.  I wish the picture had turned out better, but the kitty ran off before I could check and retake with different settings.









And then just playing with the 12x zoom   Both are 100% crops.  Previous two had been shrunk.


----------



## Kabu

Here's a sunrise in Cancun...

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/7813/untitled1si7.jpg


----------



## Yo-Yo

Thought I might as well post a few of mine:
A flower




Some water




My Kitten




A sunset




Mt. Spokane




Looking through a collidiscope




The "NBC" logo




Another flower




Elmo


----------



## bldgengineer

My GF at Hoover Dam





a macaw at the resort we stayed at in the dominican republic





a dolphin at the Mirage in Las Vegas





and fourwheeling out at Red Rock Canyon outside of Vegas





These were all taken without any special lenses or filter and using the stock settings on the camera. I was just curious as to what enhancements can be made to maybe improve on the images at certain times using these as an example. Thanks for any help 

I've gone through most of the 80 pages of this thread and it is quite impressive what you guys do with a camera


----------



## speedyink

http://digital-photography-school.com/blog/4-easy-photoshop-techniques-to-make-your-pictures-pop/

I've used #'s 1 and 4, they seem to work pretty damn good for some pictures.  

Here's one I just did now:

Before






After


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres a pic of my King bass trombone bell, just a cool macro-


----------



## bldgengineer

thats pretty cool! thanks speedyink


----------



## bldgengineer

How are these? they were taken at the same time just a few minutes ago









They seem real grainy or out of focus as compared to like the dolphin photo posted earlier this seems to happen alot, does anybody know what is going on? I'm not using a tripod, could this be it?

All pics were taken with a kodak dx6490


----------



## Notatechie

Kornowski said:


> Thought it might look good, I think it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Thats a really good picture Kornoswski! How do you do that I've always wondered how. My school has photoshop would that work? Again, good job!


----------



## speedyink

bldgengineer said:


> thats pretty cool! thanks speedyink



No problem 

I'm guessing the grainy issue has to do with lighting, since the other pictures you posted were daytime pictures.  Are all your night pictures grainy?

I got bored, so I fiddled with a couple of your pictures.  What do you think?


----------



## bldgengineer

I like it. It makes the colors more real. The bird pic was taken w/o a zoom as the resort itself was a sanctuary. I actually hand fed the nut its eating. They had a ton of different types of animals there but I seemed to be attracted to the macaws the most


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Speedy. Can I do that digital thing in CS2? 

Prolly...?


----------



## NCIS330

That is an awesome picture of that bird. Very well done and you must have a kick ass camera.


----------



## speedyink

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Speedy. Can I do that digital thing in CS2?
> 
> Prolly...?



Yep, for sure, in fact I use CS2 as well.

Thats definately a nice bird picture, I can't believe it was taking without zoom!


----------



## Kornowski

Notatechie said:


> Thats a really good picture Kornoswski! How do you do that I've always wondered how. My school has photoshop would that work? Again, good job!



Hey, Thanks.

Yeah, Photoshop would work, I used Fireworks, but either would work.

I copied the first (and only) layer of the cat, pasted it over the top of the other one, so I had two layers the same. I then made the top one greyscale. I then simple cut out the bits I wanted in colour so the picture below it showed up.


----------



## TEKKA

Pic i got today..


----------



## bldgengineer

here are some I took last night while at work

From the roof of the building 12 stories up looking down K st.





Same spot on the roof facing south towards the monument





Monument again, same spot zoomed a little further out





My first macro...ever 





Please excuse the "leaning" monument. I had to up the iso to around 400 and slow the shutter speed to 6 seconds to avoid using the flash. In doing that I couldn't hold it and placed it on the edge of the building for stability. Believe me a flash pointed towards the east wing of the white house at 3 am would draw up a little suspicion  I tried to straighten out the camera but there was nothing around to hold it still long enough


----------



## Atsumi




----------



## NCIS330

Wow that is a really close picture of your eye.


----------



## The_Other_One

NCIS330 said:


> Wow that is a really close picture of your eye.



Did you not see mine?     Eh, I don't know where the post is here, but...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/Eye.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

bldgengineer said:


> Please excuse the "leaning" monument. I had to up the iso to around 400 and slow the shutter speed to 6 seconds to avoid using the flash. In doing that I couldn't hold it and placed it on the edge of the building for stability. Believe me a flash pointed towards the east wing of the white house at 3 am would draw up a little suspicion  I tried to straighten out the camera but there was nothing around to hold it still long enough



You could of put the ISO up to 800, or even higher but then you'd have the grainy-ness, which isn't really much good 

Did you not have a tripod?

Yeah, I guess that would be a little suspicios!


----------



## Atsumi

NCIS330 said:


> Wow that is a really close picture of your eye.



That's not my eye.  It's my boyfriend's.


----------



## bldgengineer

nope dont own a tripod


----------



## NCIS330

The_Other_One said:


> Did you not see mine?     Eh, I don't know where the post is here, but...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/MiscPhotos/Eye.jpg



Holy crap. I should take a picture of my eye, i've got a cool eye color.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm looking for subjects   But yeah...my mouse is that bright


----------



## Darman

LOL! *sees dr. pepper mouse pad*
Here are some pictures that I took for a school report on medical advancement in the industrial age:














Here's two pictures my mom took









The needle pic was hard, because our camera only has auto focus, but were shopping for a DSLR.

Great pics guys! 

*note* Needles were used for a relatives medication, then steralized. No, I'm not a junkie.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Ok, you got me wanting to post my eye so here it is,


----------



## Darman

You know, eyes (in general) really look creepy close up, almost bordering on disgusting.


----------



## Kornowski

bldgengineer said:


> nope dont own a tripod



Oh right, Would of helped keep it straight


----------



## bldgengineer

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, Would of helped keep it straight



Yeah I wish I did though  oh well....so I mess around a bit with the settings again this morning:
macro shot





not a macro


----------



## Kornowski

Good macro lense you've got there, the picture is a bit under exposed though, the second one has a very eary feel to it.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here's a couple unedited pictures that I took back in the fall of last year, and yes that's my dog.


----------



## bldgengineer

Kornowski said:


> Good macro lense you've got there, the picture is a bit under exposed though, the second one has a very eary feel to it.



Yeah there's no sun today and its pretty foggy out since it warmed up over night during the rain. The second pic is my garden shed. I was hoping to actually capture that "eary feeling" but it would have been better if the fog stay as low to the ground as it was when I got home around 630 but it was still too dark to take anything. The fog was real thick up to about 1/4 way....oh well 

Matrix, great pics of your boston terrier. I love those dogs and I'm hoping to get one soon as a second dog. Unfortunately, my mini-dachsund just doesn't have the patience for good photography


----------



## MatrixEVO

bldgengineer said:


> Matrix, great pics of your boston terrier. I love those dogs and I'm hoping to get one soon as a second dog. Unfortunately, my mini-dachsund just doesn't have the patience for good photography



Thanks  

She isn't usually very patient but she seemed to be that day. I took those pictures with a simple Casio 3.2MP camera, and I think they came out well for  a normal camera.


----------



## The_Other_One

Man, my camera didn't focus on him, but still ^^;


----------



## ADE

lol.


----------



## Kornowski

He looks drunk, lol


----------



## ADE

You didn't give em cat nip did you?


----------



## speedyink

Since everyone else is posting their pets..


----------



## Geoff

Here are some pics from my trip to Florida:


----------



## Atsumi

This is a picture I took in Germany this summer.  It's of the Cologne Cathedral in Cologne (Koln).


----------



## Kabu

speedyink said:


> Since everyone else is posting their pets..


Is your cat polydactyl?  He's beautiful!

Here are 2 of my monsters...


----------



## The_Other_One

speedyink - That's a really neat looking kitty you have there 

As for the others, no, Briggs was quite sober   I think he was in the middle of shaking his head as cats do


----------



## Notatechie

Thanx for replying Kornowski! I'll try that as soon as I get the chance


----------



## Notatechie

How do I resize the pictures so they'll fit in my post? I don't want them too big (they aren't that great ). (sorry for doubleposting)


----------



## Kabu

When you use ImageShack, tick the box that says resize for websites.  Then tick the box below that says remove size bar.  If you want to keep it big then use the thumbnail for forums, just cut and paste, no


----------



## bldgengineer

Kornowski said:


> Good macro lense you've got there, the picture is a bit under exposed though, the second one has a very eary feel to it.



I had to respond to this as I used the shed photo as my wallpaper before I left for work and my GF comes home and wants to know "where I got the scary wallpaper from?" I actually had to explain to her that it was from our own backyard   Mission accomplished, I guess


----------



## speedyink

Kabu said:


> Is your cat polydactyl?  He's beautiful!



A polydactyl?  Actually she's a Burman, which has become my favorite type of cat while since I've had her. 



The_Other_One said:


> speedyink - That's a really neat looking kitty you have there



Thanks   I'll post a couple more when I get back to my house tomorrow


----------



## The_Other_One

Many people don't realize just how small a Macintosh Mini is...  I didn't until I got to see one in person at Comp USA.  While playing on it, some people asked me for a comparison, so here you go.  A typical audio CD case sitting on top of my mini.  Edited and posted using it too 

I guess this could go in the Post Your PC section, but I'm also messing with the settings on my Panasonic trying to get even better pics


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The Off Spring. Lol.

TOO is that ur mac mini? Or CompUSA's?


----------



## The_Other_One

Why would I take a pic of the mac mini at CompUSA if I have one sitting right beside me?    Besides, the last time I went to CompUSA, the mini was missing in action


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

I use a Panasonic DMC LZ2.





















*Pictures of my snake hermes*





*My Benchmade Benchmite II knife and an RWS Superdome pellet for my Air rifle!*





*Oops*





*This picture and the next one are not my two best but pics of two out of the many things that i love.*










*A spider that decided to come into my room*





*Little bunnies in a nest in the front yard. There are six.*









*Squirrel!*

_I think thats it hope you liked them!_


----------



## Geoff

I think those pics are cool, but is it just me or have people taking close=up photography to far? 

(Im not directly referring the post above, since those do look really good)


----------



## The_Other_One

I've always been intrigued how things work...perhaps no one else cares   But I even took the time to look up info on the specific chips inside this little guy trying to find what made it tick...





Close-up of my failing wireless Access Point.  I just threw the wireless card back into it for an example of 'about' what it should look like.





Picture of the main board without the wireless card installed





Macro of the board


----------



## Kabu

speedyink said:


> A polydactyl?  Actually she's a Burman, which has become my favorite type of cat while since I've had her.



She must have her paws spread out as far as possible because she looks like she has extra toes.  She is beautiful. 



Here's my Mara, she's a 26 lb Maine Coon.


----------



## ADE

This is the gun I use in Iraq.


----------



## speedyink

Kabu said:


> She must have her paws spread out as far as possible because she looks like she has extra toes.  She is beautiful. [/IMG]



Haha, yeah she was stretching when I took the picture.  

It's too bad, she's getting pretty old, so I know she's not going to be around for too much longer.  I'm gonna get a kitten of the same type of cat when that happens though   She's just so nice to have around 

Your cat looks awesome Kabu, looks like she has really soft fur.  Must be nice to cuddle with 

Here are a couple of Nemo sleeping (she does that a lot now)











And this is a piece of amber my uncle has.


----------



## Kornowski

ADE said:


> This is the gun I use in Iraq.



I'm curious, If you're in Iraq, how do you have so much time to go on the internet and have a computer?


----------



## ADE

That my friend, is an answer that is actually not classified. I Work in the computer technical target specification location unit. (T.T.S.L. for short) That a bunch of big who ha for the guy who programs and set target locations for bombs and tactical units in the air, and ground. I'm on the computer a lot. When there is no action, I go on here. I got a guy in another squad, http://www.computerforum.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/81/ppuser/20538 (we came across paths one day) who has family back home who asked him a question on computers. (His sons taking computer classes) and yes even in the midst's of war, he want to help his kids out. Thing is, he don't know much about computers. He knows me, I have access to a computer and I help him out a little writing to him back and forth. (Mail goes faster when the receiver is only a few mile away)


----------



## alexandergre

Kabu said:


> She must have her paws spread out as far as possible because she looks like she has extra toes.  She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Mara, she's a 26 lb Maine Coon.



CUTE:
I love this type of cats....


----------



## Kornowski

ADE said:


> That my friend, is an answer that is actually not classified. I Work in the computer technical target specification location unit. (T.T.S.L. for short) That a bunch of big who ha for the guy who programs and set target locations for bombs and tactical units in the air, and ground. I'm on the computer a lot. When there is no action, I go on here. I got a guy in another squad, http://www.computerforum.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/81/ppuser/20538 (we came across paths one day) who has family back home who asked him a question on computers. (His sons taking computer classes) and yes even in the midst's of war, he want to help his kids out. Thing is, he don't know much about computers. He knows me, I have access to a computer and I help him out a little writing to him back and forth. (Mail goes faster when the receiver is only a few mile away)




You play FEAR though, you have the time to play FEAR?

and it's 3AM in Iraq now.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And your spelling and grammar, is horrible. 



Doesnt take much to be recruited these days. 

Oh and your 97...

And that gun looks like an airsoft...


----------



## Geoff

You guys are way too gullible.  ADE is around 14 years old, not 97.

First off, the Army wouldnt let a 97 year old guy in a war zone, second, a 97 year old/any other guy in the army, wouldnt make posts like a little kid (bad grammar, spelling mistakes, word choice, etc).


----------



## bldgengineer

You do have to have a high school education to be accepted into the military. Most high school graduates have to show some type of grammer competency before they are "allowed" to graduate (not always a test, most just require a passing grade in a certain level of class). I quoted allowed because most high schools in this country will allow you to pass a course with a score of 59.5% which in mind should be failing score....

In this country you can damn near fail every single course you take and still end up graduating  But when most of those people wind up in the real world they are normally shown what it actually takes to be able to survive. They still complain about their situation though....

If it were up to me, there would be a higher standard. Such as a minimum passing score would be 70%(anybody can attain and maintain this with minimal effort), and proven over-achievers would be allowed to graduate early and move on to college. This would be dependant upon their high school achievements and a newly formed standardized testing method _everybody_ would have to take...

Alright, I'm done blabbing, sorry  More pics!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I found this bike, its around $200-$300. The guy did not treat it well, there was a rusty chain, and such.
As you can see, its a bit improved. I worked on it from 12am-2pm . It looks alot better then it originally did. 


Still got some work to do on it...

Heres what it looked like last night...


----------



## Kornowski

You've cleaned it up really well, Nice work!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thank You. 


I had access to a work shop, so I had the right chemicals to clean it up.
 I may continue tomorrow, or I may rest. 




Anyways...


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

Nice Job! If you need any help feel free to contact me with any questions, im a bike mechanic :-D on the side, but fully trained. AIM S/N is suzukigsx1300r08


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sweet Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Are you taking the bull bars off?


----------



## Yo-Yo

This is my latest project, scaled to 10%. It the view out my back yard. 
If you want to see the full *94 Megapixel* image here is the link:!!!Uploading, warning: it's about 150 mb, uploading got messed up, i'll try tomarrow.  !!!
Note: It takes about 2.5 minutes to open on my PC.


----------



## Geoff

Very nice panoramic shot, i'll try that on my camera later


----------



## alexandergre

YO-YO  you cant upload 150MB pic as a image. you cant do it neither on flickr or  image-share, imageshake, or any other site.

the only solution is to make a swf file of it with "load movie action " or upload it on a FTP.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> Are you taking the bull bars off?



I actually like them.
Lol.



And I am keeping the guard on the pedals.


----------



## The_Other_One

V-Dub: Dropping It Like It's Hot, Ya....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol!

Those commercials are funny.


----------



## bldgengineer

sweet thing! planning a resto are we? I want pics of that!


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, I'm afraid it's not mine, but yes, my friend is planning on restoring it.  He had it shipped from Germany if I recall correctly.  The thing was running, but I guess he had some issues.  Currently it's got no engine(hence the bricks and funny angle on the back wheels...)  But otherwise, I'd say it's in pretty darn good shape!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It'd be perfect if it was painted with camo.
Then used for airsoft drive bys in wars. lol.


----------



## The_Other_One

Playing with some more settings on my camera.  This thing's far from point-and-shoot.  I love it   As much of a pain as it can be at times, it gives me a better idea of how cameras actually work 





Typical indoor shot of Briggs.  Obviously he didn't want a photo taken 





Another full 12x test, with various other settings in place.


----------



## Ben

Camera's always do weird things with cats eyes. It's rather cool.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, yeah...  If the cat's not looking right at you and it's not so dark, they don't glow quite as bad.  However, I was coming up the stairs and no lights were on, so it's difficult to really "correct" this without disturbing him more...


----------



## Ben

The_Other_One said:


> Hehe, yeah...  If the cat's not looking right at you and it's not so dark, they don't glow quite as bad.  However, I was coming up the stairs and no lights were on, so it's difficult to really "correct" this without disturbing him more...



Does your cat not like the paparazzi?


----------



## Darman

Here are some photos that I took this evening:




















































The last two are my favorite. I'm thinking about taking photography next year, so I figured that I should get aquainted with my camera.


----------



## Darman

Here are some I took two minutes ago. Now, the funny thing about these is that I took them in my cul-de-sac, and the blockwatch guy drove up to me in his car and started asking me questions like I was on "who wants to be a millionare?", but I told the truth and he buggered off.


----------



## DCIScouts

I like the V for Vendetta reference...


----------



## Darman

yeah, I love that movie. I thought that the smiley face would look funny, but it turned out to be kind
 of demonic lol


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, burning eyes not so funny and lovable...


----------



## Darman

http://www.computerforum.com/77620-post-your-airsoft-gun.html
Just thought that might clear this up.

*edit* Heck, why bother? if he's lying, hes lying. If he's not, he's not. We may never know.....


----------



## Darman

DCIScouts said:


> I like the V for Vendetta reference...



Heck, you should see the video that I took of it being lit up, looked just like the movie.


----------



## Yo-Yo

If it's alright with you, i will post it on youtube or Google video.


----------



## Darman

go for it!


----------



## Atsumi




----------



## Darman

cool!


----------



## Yo-Yo

This looks kind of cool, it is a telescope in case it is too hard to see in the pic.


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

Atsumi said:


>



Ahh, would that be a clip for a garand or similar?

I have one for a rifle thats sitting in the case right next to me.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Let me upload some pictures that I took of a shopping cart my friend and I found.


----------



## Atsumi

SuzukiGSX1300R08 said:


> Ahh, would that be a clip for a garand or similar?
> 
> I have one for a rifle thats sitting in the case right next to me.


It's an SKS clip.


----------



## Kabu

There is far too much testosterone in this thread!  Here is something frilly for the girls...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thats when we found the cart, and moved it to the alley next to my building, ran and got the camera, and thats the first shot.^
---




Another shot, my friend is holding on to it.^
---




Apparently, the compusa thats going out of business by me, had carts, a while ago. lol ^
---




Bit better shot, my friend, once again. ^
---




My friend pushing the cart, me in it!^
---




One of the two parking garage ramps, we wanted to ride down them, but decided not to.^


-----


Lol. We parked the cart outside a mall, went to the Mc Donald's, came back, the cart was gone....


----------



## Geoff

LOL!  Sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It was.
We had future plans to attach my bike via chain and master lock, but then the cart was gone. Lol.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Some old pictures from when fall was coming around, and NOT winter:





Might help if I don't take them WHILE walking...

























I kind of actually like the way this water town pic turned out.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Art club!
Wooo.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

And the members signing in the book.


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

Neat, theyre standing on a wall haha. What was that mural for? Theres a lotta things goin on in it.


----------



## The_Other_One

I was given a lot of pistachios recently so I was eating a few before I got ready for bed.  I found one unopened on so I busted it open.  To my surprised, rather than finding a "nut" inside, I found this spongy thing O.O  An underdeveloped nut, perhaps?  Unfortunetly, my camera focused more on the shell than the "nut", but you get the general idea.






And here's a regular pistachio, if you haven't seen one or something   MY camera focused this time, but seemed to be a little dark for some strange reason(with the flash)   I corrected it in Photoshop, but it's a little noisy now...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Neat.


----------



## The_Other_One

How would you guys like some Pink Chicken?  Anyone wonder why I lost around 40lbs when I started going to this school


----------



## speedyink

Testing out the camera in my new cell phone.  I was delightfully surprised when I saw the macro icon in the options 











As you can see the weather wasn't very good today..


----------



## The_Other_One

By the quality and size of those pics, I'd guess you got a Sony Ericsson W810i.  Pretty sharp.  If I get a cameraphone, I'd like one that quality!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

A few sized down (Non-High Res) photos from my trip to Hawaii.


----------



## speedyink

The_Other_One said:


> By the quality and size of those pics, I'd guess you got a Sony Ericsson W810i.  Pretty sharp.  If I get a cameraphone, I'd like one that quality!



Wow, you're good!   Yeah, it's a great phone, I've been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## The_Other_One

speedyink said:


> Wow, you're good!


It was nothing...  My computer gave me some hints  

Anyway, I heard some buzzing today while resting.  At first I figured it was just a fly, but then I figured I should check it out...  This was no fly  






With my trusty flip-flop, I slammed him though my blinds.  I'm surprised I didn't take them down with the attack.  I nervously jumped back waiting for him to fly out and sting me...  Nothing...  I peak around the blinds and there he is!  Dead in the window track...  YAY    So now time for macro fun  






Pictures are 100% crops.


----------



## Geoff

You guys get way too caught up in the "close up" shots


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Close up of my phone keypad.


----------



## Geoff

Seriously, what is it with all the close ups???  Thats not all photography is!


----------



## The_Other_One

Oh please...  If macros weren't a form of photography, don't you think they wouldn't put emphasis on the macro mode 

Sing-U-Lair pwons joo!  





And yes, I CAN do stuff besides macros...  There just aren't any spectacular shots around here...





Back when it snowed(only had my Kodak with me, but it did well!)





Did I post this here?  It's where I live during the week...









While I was in London...  I had my Casio during this trip, but brought the Kodak I refer to as backup.  Good thing because my Casio's CCD developed a set of dead pixels while there 

Happy?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The_Other_One said:


> Oh please...  If macros weren't a form of photography, don't you think they wouldn't put emphasis on the macro mode




Lol.


----------



## Geoff

The_Other_One said:


> Oh please...  If macros weren't a form of photography, don't you think they wouldn't put emphasis on the macro mode


I didnt say it wasnt photography, just seems like some people here take it too far 

Like posting pics of pistachios, bees, dead things, pieces of electronics, etc 

But yes, I amd happy


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

The mural was made in semester one when we had an Intern named Mr. Nordick there. He's BIG into art, I'll get a few of his photobucket pictures later.

Basically the mural represents our small school. The background colours, Red, white and black, are the school colours.

REBELS is the name the teams go under. _Delisle Rebels._
The musical notes would be for the band, the graduates, well, duh.
Football and basketball would be the two biggest sports in my school.
The graffiti name at the top is the school name. _Delisle Composite._
The "Home of Excellence" is kind of a school motto, like "Home of the Rebels."
The little D is the school logo, and Taz is the mascot.

Uhhhhhm, yeah. Computers.


----------



## The_Other_One

[-0MEGA-];614181 said:
			
		

> Like posting pics of pistachios, bees, dead things, pieces of electronics, etc



Now who's been doing that?   






Seriously, there's nothing to photograph around here!  I've been trying to get my roommate to go out and do some car stuff with me.  Maybe today...


----------



## kobaj

I have a couple more pictures. 

It was a real nice day, and the sun happened to be at a cool angle, (thanks for the inspiration Darren) 

(This is probably horrible for my camera)






And two that I happened to think where cool when I looked up. 











Then later this evening, I saw my camera had long exposure, I had no idea. 

I had a bit of fun swinging around LEDs. I was going so crazy I smacked my head...hard.











Trying to spell out olleh...woops, I mean hello (backwords)


----------



## lovely?

WOW nice

awsome that first one is my new desktop lol


----------



## Punk

You guys love your phones too much 

all my pictures were on this thread:
http://www.computerforum.com/79497-my-pictures.html#post616264

Enjoy!


----------



## vroom_skies

I thought I would recycle through some of my old photos:
I haven't had a chance to take some news ones lately.











































If you want a high res version just ask.

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

I saw what would of made an awesome sunset picture yesterday, but guess what...my camera's in Charlotte   Both of them!


----------



## Geoff

Those are great pictures!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man.


----------



## The_Other_One

SWOOSH!


----------



## Laptop

OMG. What kind of cat is that?


----------



## Mankz_91

ahhh.. red eyed devil cat!


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, he's no specific breed.  As for the eye, it's just from the flash.  Though one eye is blue, the other's yellow.


----------



## The_Other_One

As I was going to get some supper, I saw this wonderful photo op. of the sky.  The the clouds had parted and the sun was shining though.  You could see the rays and everything...  By the time I had run back to get my camera, though, the clouds had moved and the shot was gone -.-  Still got a decent one, but nothing compared to the first...






And then someone was making fun of the landscaping around our apartments   I have no clue why!


----------



## The_Other_One

One other...  I decided to stay up and just mess around for a while before my next class.  Birds are hard to get pictures of!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

You could submit that to National Geographic or something and make some cash on the side.


----------



## The_Other_One

Maybe if I had a dSLR and a better place to get some more exotic birds


----------



## vroom_skies

.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

vroom_skies

Can you upload the pictures yourself? Like through photobucket.
Cause I have to have an account to view them.


Thanks 


Or just give a really descriptive description.


----------



## Laptop

Here are some pictures from me


----------



## The_Other_One

One day I might actually "sneak" around the woods around campus and try to get some good pics of birds.  Otherwise I look like I'm spying on my neighbors


----------



## vroom_skies

Here you go, sorry about that you guys those links should have worked.
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Laptop said:


> Here are some pictures from me



This is the unedited thread, not the edited thread 

Good pics though.


----------



## The_Other_One

vroom_skies said:


> Here you go, sorry about that you guys those links should have worked.



At least yours sat still   All the ones I tried to snap would run or fly off just as soon as I focused on them


----------



## Laptop

sorry for posting edited pictures. Here are some of my unedited pictures...


----------



## The_Other_One

Its hard to capture the moon too...  When the camera thinks the exposure's correct, it's way too bright because it's trying to compensate for the background/sky!  I finally broke down and manually did the settings.  With some more fiddling, I probably could of done better...  I'm still learning the best settings for this type of crap  

Full telephoto(12x/432mm), F/8, 1/10 sec shutter, ISO-100.

I've seen some fairly impressive shots of the moon with additional telephoto lenses for the FZ20...  But they photgraphers probably also had a better idea how to use the camera


----------



## speedyink

Laptop said:


> sorry for posting edited pictures. Here are some of my unedited pictures...



thats not funny, thats just retarded


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Hurray for grammar!


----------



## patrickv

here's mine. they are not mine btw, they are for my pops


----------



## The_Other_One

I really was trying to get the water to look more "frozen in time" but the area was rather dark.  I'm rather pleased, though, how it came out.  Though the water is blured, I was able to get a rather slow shutter speed in such a dark area(1/250, F2.8, ISO100)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

TOO you should really consider sending your pictures to a local museum or animal magazine.


----------



## Kornowski

Here are some of mine from a trip to Buxton with the family 

Now that I think about it, I should of used this one for the Blurs competition.





















What do you think?


----------



## vroom_skies

I like them, but then again I always like you photos.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> I like them, but then again I always like you photos.
> 
> Bob



Thanks 

You do? Howcome 

Thanks though


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski, who's the person in your last photo? 


Other then that, nice photos.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Kornowski, who's the person in your last photo?
> 
> 
> Other then that, nice photos.



That's my sister, she's going through the whole 'emo' thing 

Thanks dude


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol emo. 



Your Welcome.


----------



## vroom_skies

I like your 'older' photos the best. I don't really know why I like them, they are some what different.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

i would have put this in blurs but i was too slow


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> I like your 'older' photos the best. I don't really know why I like them, they are some what different.
> 
> Bob



I can't remember what my older pictures were, I remember sending you one, it was you wasn't it? The iron man one? 



4NGU$ said:


> i would have put this in blurs but i was too slow



Remember to get one in before the next poll


----------



## vroom_skies

You've never sent me any photos.

Older Photos ie:
-sunset/ beaches

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

I guess these could just go here.  This little guy's name is Luke.  He's a 4 week old kitten we're tending to this weekend.


----------



## zaroba

not really a good pic, had takin it for another site...




my 3 cats.  father (spike) on the right, mother (sophie) in the middle, and there son (tiger) on the left.

father and son are pretty big.  they almost look like evil little lions when there sitting around.


----------



## bass76

the flowers I THINK are cherry blossom in the botanical gardens in Dunedin, New Zealand (my home).  The warped photo of the house is the reflection in the chrome cover on the side of my gf's brother's motorbike.  
How do you guys get so may pics on one post, I downsized my pics to a point where if they were any smaller they would be too small, but I see posts with way more than the two I could manage before my quota was up.


----------



## double b26

took it with my old 3.2mp Kodak point-n-shoot.


----------



## The_Other_One

Eh...nothing too special I guess...  I was just playing around with my camera today.





My grandparents car.  It's actually a deep blue.  I don't know if the green's from the surrounding trees reflecting on it, or simply my camera not doing a great job with color composition...





A good picture of my kitty.  I'm beginning to learn how to control the flash a bit better


----------



## speedyink

Heres a cool picture I took of my friends cat.


----------



## xBoom

Oh my! All those pics are nice (some are not  ).


----------



## shawn_selig29

these picture are better quality then what my digital can prduce..although i don't take alot of pics....photography can be a big profession...


----------



## Geoff

shawn_selig29 said:


> these picture are better quality then what my digital can prduce..although i don't take alot of pics....photography can be a big profession...



Most of the people that post photos here have nice cameras, since it's such a nice day out i'll take some pics and post them


----------



## PabloTeK

A bit of a grey day but it's very representative of the 1960's at my home railway, in March of this year. It's a bit on the heavy side so I've made it a thumbnail.


----------



## Kornowski

*At the Deep Purple Concert! Wow *






I really like the lens glare off the lights by the stage and the way the light is on the right of people's heads, it's looks really cool.

What do you think?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Being an explorer, thrill seeker, and photographer.  SFAAP is the perfect place for me around here.  Since my actual camera is no longer working, these pics were taken with a Sony Handycam camcorder, but i still think they are ok the camera doesnt contrast very well, colors arnt vibrant at all like my old camera was.  Here the SFAAP AquaCulture building:










































Abandon since 1996. Last renovated in 1970s.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Some new pics i took today of a house i would like to buy but pry cant afford as it comes with 40 acres of land.  House needs alot of work, but that dont bother me, i have time.










Experimenting with photoshop:  

Unedited:





Edited:





How does it look?


----------



## Geoff

Dual-corex, those are some really cool photos!  I love abandoned buildings.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Thanks, i love em too.


----------



## The_Other_One

Not a very good pic, I know...  Bad time of day and it was from my jeep.  I planned to walk around more but I didn't care to once I realized there was a house about 20' in front of me 

If you're wondering, these cars are located by this old concrete factory.  At first I thought it was abandoned, but apparently just the front lobby has been left.  There's some fairly new equipment towards the back.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

The_Other_One said:


> Not a very good pic, I know...  Bad time of day and it was from my jeep.  I planned to walk around more but I didn't care to once I realized there was a house about 20' in front of me
> 
> If you're wondering, these cars are located by this old concrete factory.  At first I thought it was abandoned, but apparently just the front lobby has been left.  There's some fairly new equipment towards the back.




Nice pic.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow!  I would love to own that car!


----------



## The_Other_One

Maybe one day I'll become a bit more brave and check them out a bit closer.  The red one's door appears to be open so the interior's probably shot :-/  But all things considered, it looks halfway decent.


----------



## The_Other_One

So what is it?    Yes, I know what it is, but do *YOU*?


----------



## holdenssx

The_Other_One said:


> So what is it?    Yes, I know what it is, but do *YOU*?



It looks like theres a lightbulb at the end, so maybe a flashlight of some sort?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

It does appear to be some sort of flashlight.....

Or perhaps a very old vaccum tube?


----------



## sirmixalot42691

Here are some pics I took at the Brentwood Regatta last weekend.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, not quite...  It's from about 1992.  I guess so we don't fill this thread with posts, PM me with answers   I'll edit the post with the correct answer if/when I get it


----------



## Kornowski

> So what is it?  Yes, I know what it is, but do YOU?



It's a photograph that you've put on CF


----------



## kobaj

Ha, I got it. Its an old DLP from a CRT which goes in a T.V. D)

(Right?)


----------



## WestC07

Here's a couple of my more recent ones...












The rest are on flickr.... www.flickr.com/photos/westc07


----------



## kobaj

Anywho it was a bright day outside, and since I was (forced) outside I decided to take a couple pictures. 

















While walking along I noticed this little flag all on its own, I thought it was rather patriotic.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Those are some great pics guys.  Cant wait till i can afford a new Nikon.  I love Nikons.


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's a 6.3MP CCD from a Fuji F10.


----------



## The_Other_One

We were about to grill some chicken...


----------



## The_Other_One

This little critter decided to check our pouch out.  Taken on full auto mode with no flash though our storm door.

Now come on guys!  Post something


----------



## Dual_Corex2

The_Other_One said:


> We were about to grill some chicken...



I bet that put a little delay on the family cook-out


----------



## bass76

Small town Australia.


----------



## The_Other_One

bass76 - That's quite an interesting shot.  Nice job 

Dual_Corex2 - Dad had another grill that's been sitting the basement for almost a year now.  We FINALLY convinced him to actually use it.  Hah, and as it turned out, one of the handles was broken on it


----------



## bass76

View of Dunedin Harbour from the peninsula.


----------



## bass76

Mini sand dune, my camera somehow got sand in it after this, so I bought a new Canon A630.





Dunedin Harbour





St Pauls Cathedral in Dunedin, taken without a tripod.


----------



## Geoff

Ouch, I hate getting sand in my camera.  Even though it hasnt happened yet, I get water drops on the lens when I take pictures at the lake or something.

I had the A620 before getting my S3-IS, and the A630 is going to be a great camera!


----------



## DrCuddles

I hate how expensive SLRs are, i really want one but dont want to spend the money =[


----------



## Kornowski

> I hate how expensive SLRs are, i really want one but dont want to spend the money =[



Are you into photography, I've never heard you talk about it before, you don't want it to look good do you!?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

DrCuddles said:


> I hate how expensive SLRs are, i really want one but dont want to spend the money =[



I know what you mean there man....im lookin into getting the Canon Rebel XTi 8mp or whatever its called, with just the factory lens and its like $600! So i have to save up forever.


Bass76 those are some awsome pics man.


----------



## WestC07

The XTi is a 10 something MP camera. The XT is the one you're thinking of. If you can spare the extra, I'd get the XTi, but it'll set you back more around the $800-900 mark.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some pictures I took today. Testing out my new camera. Still finding the right settings. 

   At the harbor I was at today, there was a barge that was permanently stuck behind the docks. 

























 A picture of them lifting a boat and about to lower it into the water.


----------



## patrickv

this is my neighborhood. it was about 5.30pm and i was going to the shop.
kinda reminds of VICE CITY. lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol.

That looks like Florida.


----------



## The_Other_One

Just steped outside for a few minutes with my camera...  I tried another HDR as well.  Same shot as the previous(up my street) but I got the colors a bit more realistic.  I probably won't post though.  I was really hoping to catch a few clouds in the sky...


----------



## krzykidkrisb

nice pixxx


----------



## The_Other_One

An interesting critter I caught crawling down my wall...


----------



## 4NGU$

would like to know how big that is coz it look huge but i get the feeling you were quite close but if that is to scale im pretty scared of that
it looks like an earwig  (Forficula auricularia) except bigger

there you go danny quote that

great detail in the shot also


----------



## The_Other_One

4NGU$ said:


> would like to know how big that is coz it look huge but i get the feeling you were quite close but if that is to scale im pretty scared of that



It was a bit larger than your typical black ant...the larger ants, not the tiny ones.  But yes, I was quite close to it.  Some of my shots, the lens was maybe two inches from it.


----------



## bass76

The_Other_One said:


> It was a bit larger than your typical black ant...the larger ants, not the tiny ones.  But yes, I was quite close to it.  Some of my shots, the lens was maybe two inches from it.



The biggest ants I've seen here are prolly about an inch and a half long.


----------



## speedyink

Here are some pics I just uploaded from my cell phone. 

The view out of my friend's bedroom window.





The trail the takes me from town to pretty much my house.





This is where me and a couple friends went offroading.  It's basically a huge dirt bike track.





And here's our truck perched up on a hill.  It was quite entertaining to drive down


----------



## The_Other_One

As many of you may remember that abandoned house I explored, I'm beginning to get more and more into such explorations.  I've not found any really good places to explore yet, but today I did drop by this little log cabin.  There's not too much to be seen or said about it...  Never the less, it was something to do 




















Anyone know what those holes are for?  As you see, they led into the cabin...


----------



## monoman

perhaps they were some kind of drainage system?


----------



## Freedom

I think that might be an old smokehouse.


----------



## 4W4K3

The_Other_One said:


> An interesting critter I caught crawling down my wall...



I would be heading for the hills if that was in my house!!!!


----------



## computermaineack

Let's see what I got saved on the ol' harddrive here....



























thats all for now, I suppose. Hi-res versions available upon request.


----------



## ADE

lol. hay little fella. WAIT? THATS A LOW RES PICTURE? THOUGHT THAT WAS ALMOST REAL LIKE HI RES!


----------



## The_Other_One

It's funny, I actually hit the tip of the lens on the brick while trying to capture these.  Not the glass, just the metal portion 





Pushing my camera's Macro feature to it's limit.  I'll probably need another lens to do any better.  Or with the spider...one that's not so skittish.  It ran off before I could get closer.


----------



## ADE

poor guy looks freaked out! look at its eyes!


----------



## Ben

Just some random stuff I found rummaging around in my picture folders 



















































Res goes up to 3456x4304


----------



## tomb08uk

Anyone any views on the olympus e400, also anyone got any photos taken by the e400 camera. Also whats the difference between the e400 and e500.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

At the boat yard.


----------



## tomb08uk

vroom_skies said:


> I thought I would recycle through some of my old photos:
> I haven't had a chance to take some news ones lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a high res version just ask.
> 
> Bob


Would the olympus e400 capable of taken pics of this quality.?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Do my pictures look like 8.1megapixels?

 Lol.


 I am still messing with settings, I am using 'Scene' 'Landscape'


----------



## vroom_skies

tomb08uk said:


> Would the olympus e400 capable of taken pics of this quality.?



It sure would, but remember it's more in the user then in the camera.

Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here is what happen to that big shed that I posted a few days ago.





Some birds flying in the air. I took this picture while the boat was moving, quite fast.





And this picture was taken from a far distance, and the boat was moving fast and hitting waves.


----------



## The_Other_One

Full telephoto, full automatic mode, no stabilizer, using a tripod and remote.





Dad was trying to take a macro with one of his new cameras, so I wanted to show him how a REAL camera takes a macro   I bumped my lens aginst the screen a few times


----------



## subtle

The_Other_One said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad was trying to take a macro with one of his new cameras, so I wanted to show him how a REAL camera takes a macro   I bumped my lens aginst the screen a few times



And this is what you get...




...when you attach macro lens to it 
EDIT:
When I think about it...

Actually I don't know what is it pictre of so forget it...


----------



## tomb08uk

^Preety impressive. What camera you got?


----------



## subtle

Yeah, it's not too bad. 
Answering your question:
Canon 10D.
And I used canons 50mm macro lens.


----------



## 4NGU$

very nice i wish i could afford one of those


----------



## tomb08uk

About 700 uk pounds isnt it? Was considering the olympus....unless anyone recommeneds anything different for similar price?
Just concerned about a DSLR being too bulky to carry about on holidays etc?


----------



## subtle

tomb08uk said:


> About 700 uk pounds isnt it? Was considering the olympus....unless anyone recommeneds anything different for similar price?
> Just concerned about a DSLR being too bulky to carry about on holidays etc?



I don't tink you'll find it in the shops anymore....
And for holiday pictures I don't recommend slr. It's difficult to explain someone when you ask to take a picture of you


----------



## The_Other_One

subtle said:


> And this is what you get when you attach macro lens to it



I've thought about getting a macro lens for my camera.  I've taken a couple more pics of my screen, but I don't like banging the lens/filter against my LCD ^^;  But I was able to nudge the zoom just a bit and get a little more out of it   But my best macro so far with this camera has to be...


----------



## subtle

The_Other_One said:


> I've thought about getting a macro lens for my camera.  I've taken a couple more pics of my screen, but I don't like banging the lens/filter against my LCD ^^;  But I was able to nudge the zoom just a bit and get a little more out of it   But my best macro so far with this camera has to be...



That's pretty cool.
And if you will be buing macro lens, get 100mm not 50mm. You don't have to get so close  .


----------



## The_Other_One

subtle said:


> That's pretty cool.
> And if you will be buing macro lens, get 100mm not 50mm. You don't have to get so close  .



I probably should invest in a macro lens...  I might, I'm not sure...


----------



## Shadowhunter

Comparison of old and new....125cc pistons.


----------



## vroom_skies

You gota love newly machined metal.

Bob


----------



## Shadowhunter

I agree, here's another.


----------



## Shadowhunter

Grant Langston's YZF450


----------



## bass76

* one of the many buildings in the Benedictine Monk community of New Norcia.  Its in the middle of nowhere basically.  Only a handful of monks are still there.  New Norcia was a mission to help the local aboriginal people and their kids.
*












*Statue of the founder of the community*


----------



## TFT

Here'a a good old English Castle


----------



## Ben

TFT said:


> Here'a a good old English Castle



Oh, yeah. I've seen that in a Medieval castles book somewhere.

You went there?


----------



## TFT

Yes, went their 2 weeks ago. It's called Bodiam castle in the south of England, I sort of like castles and historic houses in fact anything of historical interest.


----------



## The_Other_One

Attack this stick!  I was playing around with spot focusing.





A nice shot of the clouds.  About 10 minutes later we had one heck of a storm roll in 

And my old bike.  This one's lasted longer than that red one.  Previously, one of the sprocket broke in half, but dad managed to find an old 21 speed bike someone just threw out...  So I took the seat and back wheel


----------



## The_Other_One

The moth says hello!  And yes, it is slightly edited(changed to B&W).  The colors got really messed up for some reason.


----------



## patrickv

ok, but please don't laugh. i own these....lol


----------



## patrickv

i took the picture with my Sony Ericsson k750i. nice shot eh !!!

chickens


----------



## speedyink

Taken with my Sony Ericsson w810i.  Found this on my friends deck in the morning after an all nighter party.  Trippy thing to see when your hung over


----------



## computermaineack

ADE said:


> lol. hay little fella. WAIT? THATS A LOW RES PICTURE? THOUGHT THAT WAS ALMOST REAL LIKE HI RES!



Lol, I know this is a little late, but yeah...those are scaled down to 1280x1024. Originals are all 2048x1536.

@patrickv: nice cock


----------



## Maddhatter

speedyink said:


> Taken with my Sony Ericsson w810i.  Found this on my friends deck in the morning after an all nighter party.  Trippy thing to see when your hung over





man thats decent for a cell phone picture


----------



## Maddhatter

i was cleaning out the camera and figured i would post a few before they are lost forever


I was just learning the camera this was taken the day i got it. This took me literally half an hour to get.




i just thought this was funny looking




sunset through the trees








stormy sunset




wtf?




apparently i like sunsets




looks like a bomb


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Pictures from today, at the boat yard.



































A trap door, next to the driving path, it was locked. Lol.


----------



## patrickv

here is a view outside my window. i like the flower looks like those in windows vista wallpapers


----------



## The_Other_One

We had a pretty bad storm.  It knocked the power out about 3 minutes into it.  Funny thing, I was JUST about to unplug my desktop from the wall when it went out!  Hah, but I'd shut it down just before the storm began.

The grid look is from my screen outside my window.  Camera was on full auto but set to ISO400.

As before, I'm on my laptop using the UPS for the router and modem.


----------



## Mattu

This is a picture of the Sun I took with my home brewed solar filter attached to the end of my telescope.




As you can see if you look really close, there is one small sunspot in the bottom left corner.

And this is the filter itself attached to the end of my telescope.


----------



## speedyink

Maddhatter said:


> man thats decent for a cell phone picture



Yeah, this thing takes damn good pictures for a cell phone.

Here are some more I uploaded from it today.

Beer tower





Beer tree





An Inukshuk(sp?) my friends built.





And my friend's new beater car, taking it for a spin in the dirtbike tracks


----------



## kobaj

Rained here too, and now a story with pictures (worth a thousand words yadda yadda yadda).

BOOM, huge thunderstorm out of no where.





Starting to stop, just drizzle now.





Omg, a break in the clouds!





SUN!





Bye bye sun.





And the storm left just as quickly as it came


----------



## TEKKA

GOOD ONE, pictures say a thousand words.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here a some new ones with the K10D.














Tell me what you think.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

He doesn't like you!  Hehe, I wish I'd set the apature up some, it probably would of helped with some of the details.  Oh well, I'm still happy with this lucky shot


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Here a some new ones with the K10D.
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



I think that if that was a real diamond, it would be a lot of money  Over all, still good shots. You should try putting it in a white, light box


----------



## The_Other_One

I was all nice and confortable in my bed when mom calls up, "HEY!  Get your camera!  Dad's found something!"  UGH...  Well it was neat, yes, but I would or rather just slept some more...

The critter was found in a little crack in a door that leads under our porch.


----------



## The_Other_One

I plan on doing another exploration tomorrow in this abandoned retirement home, so more to come later...  But today, I was exploring my camera's capabilities in low light(or just using the tripod and remote)





This picture was taken with an 8 second exposure using the full 12x zoom!





This one was also taken with the tripod.  It wasn't required, but it probably helped.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from my recent bike trip up north:


----------



## patrickv

Hey The_Other_One, your cat really looks pissed off men


----------



## patrickv

this was taken like some 30mins ago from my office, with my SonyEricsson k750i


----------



## The_Other_One

patrickv said:


> Hey The_Other_One, your cat really looks pissed off men



He was just sleeping up there and probably didn't like me banging stuff with the tripod


----------



## The_Other_One

(unfortunately I basically could only stick my camera through the crack...)


----------



## The_Other_One

First I found the baby.






And then I found his big brother   It's hard to tell in the picture, but this toad's about three times the size of the previous one.


----------



## 4NGU$

a few shots i took the other night just before and after a dry thunder storm we had


----------



## Kilauea

Wow, really nice pictures there... I just started looking at them and I feel it will take time forme to finish seeing them all...

While I do that, here are a few of mines with my Canon A95


----------



## 4NGU$

very nice i really like the second one


----------



## patrickv

i took this yesterday , we we burning some really old stuff we no longer needed


----------



## speedyink

Puppies!


----------



## Egon

Here are a few of my vacation pictures..















If you want, here are the rest: http://vccs.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2112984&l=34491&id=68132248


----------



## 4W4K3

I got a new Fujifilm FinePix S700 and here are some test shots. It's 7.1MP, 10X optical (4Xdigital) zoom, and a ton more features and settings than my older Casio. I like being able to control F-stop, shutter speed, iso, and so much more 

Super-macro mode. You can go as close as 1mm to your subject, very fun.





Kristin, a friend, grabbed my camera and snapped this while I wasn't looking lol.


----------



## The_Other_One

I was out with a friend walking around Chapel Hill when we came across some squirrels.  I got as close as I could then sat down and took the picture with the camera on my knee.  To be full telephoto(or just about) I'm quite pleased with the outcome   And yes, this little guy didn't have a tail.


----------



## ThatGuy16

That looks realy good, its been a while since i have been up to chapel hill. Thats the first squirrel i have ever seen without a tail lol...


----------



## The_Other_One

ThatGuy16 said:


> That looks realy good, its been a while since i have been up to chapel hill. Thats the first squirrel i have ever seen without a tail lol...



Hehe, thanks.  This was actually my first time on campus.  My friend's going there and wanted to show me around a bit.  As for without a tail, yeah, most probably don't survive...  I know some cats and all use their tails to balance themselves when they run, so it might be much the same with squirrels.


----------



## lovely?

speaking of cat tails, mine was born without one, and cant seem to go faster then a walk without his hind end running ahead of him, then all of the sudden, he's turned around running the other way.


----------



## 4NGU$

4W4K3 said:


> Kristin, a friend, grabbed my camera and snapped this while I wasn't looking lol.



lmao you got her back now she's on the net with that face pulled


----------



## lovely?

4W4K3 said:


> Kristin, a friend, grabbed my camera and snapped this while I wasn't looking lol.




oh no!!! a computer geek with a pretty friend! it defies natural laws!!! jk


----------



## 4W4K3

lovely? said:


> oh no!!! a computer geek with a pretty friend! it defies natural laws!!! jk



I have lots of pretty friends...and one very jealous girlfriend. She keeps me in line lol.


----------



## Kornowski

All un-edited I assure you, all using functions on the camera


----------



## alexandergre

Very nice! 
How did you do that? selecting green and the rest is in B&W? 
Thats is really nice. I didnt know digital cameras could do something like that. 
I have Canon eos 350D. I never saw any option for that.


----------



## Kornowski

> Very nice!
> How did you do that? selecting green and the rest is in B&W?
> Thats is really nice. I didnt know digital cameras could do something like that.
> I have Canon eos 350D. I never saw any option for that.



Thank you 
It's an option on my camera, you point it at a colour, select it and only that colour shows up, it puts everything else in B&W  It's a Canon IXUS 800 

Here's some more


----------



## Shane

wow that camera is great dan,

is it this one?






That screen is HUGE


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's the one Shane, it's 2.5" or something like that, makes it really easy for looking at what you've just taken


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, that's the one Shane, it's 2.5" or something like that, makes it really easy for looking at what you've just taken



haha my screen is 2x smaller that that


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


>



Great pictures! Those are wonderful shots.


----------



## speedyink

Thanks  Took those a couple days ago at the middleschool here.

If you're interested, check out my deviantart.  I just added a bunch of pictures.


----------



## speedyink

Driving at night + Camera = Fun


----------



## Serenade_Me

=O
^ that looks really cool


----------



## The_Other_One

I found my next target   Every picture was taken with my FZ20 in full manual mode; ISO100, f4.0 or greater with my tripod and remote.  This was my first real solo exploration.  Oh, and apparently it's exactly one year after my first one!


































...shut up!  I had to get some picture of myself


----------



## patrickv

damn that air jordan hurt my pocket


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice pictures.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some taken from my weekend at NewPort:





















More to come,
Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Very, Very nice pictures Bon! Nice work!


----------



## vroom_skies

Bon eh, thats a new nickname for me.

Thanks for the kind comments though.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Sorry, Bob, I'll call you Bon if you want from now on?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> lol, Sorry, Bob, I'll call you Bon if you want from now on?



Maybe you should start calling me Beb then eh?


----------



## Kornowski

Hey, What's up Beb!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, I wouldn't mind a nickname.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Alright then, Bon-Bon it is


----------



## vroom_skies

O wow.. what did I get myself into.

Bon-Bon


----------



## patrickv

here's my neighborhood




its time a go to the beach and take some mean a** photos so y'all can get jealous..lol


----------



## 4NGU$

took some snaps with my new lens as requested (kind of ) by danny 






^^ she never shuts up


----------



## TEKKA

Nice, when ever i try to get an animal shot they lick my lens.


----------



## 4NGU$

happens allot just wait till there chilling and get a UV filter for your lens  so the smudges are on the filter not the lens


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks ill do that.


----------



## speedyink

Playing with the Fuji S700


----------



## 4W4K3

speedyink said:


> Playing with the Fuji S700



I have the same camera


----------



## speedyink

4W4K3 said:


> I have the same camera



Cool, how do you like it?  We just got some shipped to the store, it's very intriguing with it's $250 CAD price tag.  I'm loving the super macro mode  It might not look like it, but I have the lens right up to the cup in that picture


----------



## Roxxxie

Hey guys..how do i put a pic on here..ive done it before but now i cant remember..i have some i put in my photobucket..which code do i choose??


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The IMG to show the whole picture.


----------



## tidyboy21

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/Bailey2copy1.jpg


----------



## patrickv

i decided to crack open the original xbox controller and play with it before i thrashed it


----------



## Ben

I found this guy lounging around in our flowerpot out front 





















These others were taken on the way home from our grandparents house. Taken from inside the car.


----------



## patrickv

oh sh*t, halian wtf is that ? a werewolf or something ?..lol


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> oh sh*t, halian wtf is that ? a werewolf or something ?..lol



Hahaha! Dude, thats a harmless squirrel! Don't you have those where you are? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squirrel


----------



## The_Other_One

Werewolf???  LOL!

Anyway, remember my computer, Red?  That P4 1.4GHz I got a while back.  Well the CD burner wouldn't eject, and I found out why...


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some I took today. Agreed, some look a bit over saturated.































Bob


----------



## ThatGuy16

Those look great. I like the last one..


----------



## epidemik

Those are great.
I personally like the slightly over saturated look.


----------



## Ben

A tribute, to TOO! I've noticed you like to take pictures of "antique" buildings. 

These are some pictures of an old house on my grandparents property. Its probably been there 150 years? Something like that  The whole house is relying on those large stones on the corners and under the house for support.































(Taken at different seasons)









































Yes, I know. LOTS of pictures


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Hahaha! Dude, thats a harmless squirrel! Don't you have those where you are?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squirrel



i was kidding i know thats not a werewolf, i forgot its name so thats why i said werewolf, nah we don't have em here, such nice creatures, anyway here's my dog, pretty old picture though


----------



## epidemik

Wow, thats cool.
I really like the 3rd one up from bottom.
Nice work.

We have 3 werewolves in our backyard. 
Ill try to get some pictures. 
They are busy preparing for winter.


----------



## Ben

epidemik said:


> Wow, thats cool.
> I really like the 3rd one up from bottom.
> Nice work.



My pictures? If so, thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

Halian said:


> A tribute, to TOO! I've noticed you like to take pictures of "antique" buildings.



Not too shabby.  Hah, I wish someone in my family had an old house on their property!    I know someone who has an old card in their woods.....  I got to check that out now!  

Anyway, new stuff from me.  I was informed about this old motel not too far from my.  Today I decided to drive up there and check it out.  Amazingly enough, the place seems to have quite a few nice targets remaining.  I believe it was truly abandoned and has since been gutted by vandals.  This Wednesday I plan to head back with someone and actually go inside, so expect some more pics.


----------



## epidemik

Sweet. I like the 3rd 4th and 5th.

This thread makes me want to get a better camera. My mom's is so old. Its a point and shoot that doesnt focus right lol. I like her old 35mm better


----------



## The_Other_One

I went back 





















And just behind the motel was a house...
















And many others that aren't posted


----------



## Ben

All this in North Carolina? Awesome. I just wish I had more time to go out and take pictures, we have a few abandoned houses and motels around my area, I need to go out sometime soon.

I also need to go up atop stone mountain and take some pictures of the sunset.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## The_Other_One

Halian said:


> All this in North Carolina? Awesome. I just wish I had more time to go out and take pictures, we have a few abandoned houses and motels around my area, I need to go out sometime soon.
> 
> I also need to go up atop stone mountain and take some pictures of the sunset.



Yup, everything I post is from North Carolina   And I've not even driven too far to see any of it.  The farthest has been the last motel/house, which was about 20 minutes from campus.

Stone mountain?  We have one called stone mountain around here   Perhaps one day I'll go around there and try to get some sunset pics too, though my interests in abandoned abandoned places has really peaked recently


----------



## Ben

Does your stone mountain look like this? 











Just to give people an idea of how incredibly large this mountain is. The carving is so big, you are able to walk around in the top left horses nostril.


----------



## The_Other_One

Minus the carving, it does actually looks about like that!  And once I saw your pic, I realized I'd been there too; loooong ago...


----------



## Punk

* Superman Lightning* 









More on http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------



## Verve

Hey, I've climbed Stone Mountain like three times before.. cool pics! Haven't been there in 5 years though.


----------



## epidemik

wow, that mountain is soo cool. 
Where is it?


----------



## Ben

epidemik said:


> wow, that mountain is soo cool.
> Where is it?



Stone Mountain Georgia  Thats the name of the county. But its in Atlanta Georgia.



Starwarsman said:


> Hey, I've climbed Stone Mountain like three times before.. cool pics! Haven't been there in 5 years though.



Wow, three times. You have any family up here or something?


----------



## The_Other_One

One of my grandparent's friends just got herself a "new" Bug and said we could take it out for a spin if we wanted to.  Of course we took her up on this offer!    I'd never ridden in one, nor had I driven one...  On top of that, I can count the number of times I've driven stick on one hand.  But I'm very proud to say I did excellent and only stalled it once (I missed 1st and hit 3rd when trying to accelerate...darn tight shift patterns )  No jerky starts either 

I don't know all the specs on it, but it's obviously got some engine work done such as a new coil, double throated carb, and general work.  Though it's no rocket, it gets along quite well.


----------



## Ben

Dang man, the outside looks completely new. Its all so shiny  I would love to drive one of those some day.


----------



## The_Other_One

They are quite fun, having to shift so much and all.  Plus this one was lowered and had over-sized tires so it really hugged the road.  Though it was a tad too low and the wheels would sometimes drag the underside of the fenders   Oh, and you're in trouble if you have large feet.  I wear 13 4E shoes and I could just barely use the pedals!


----------



## The_Other_One

I had some free time today and figured I'd check out this local abandoned building near me.  Some aerial maps still show activity, but then again, not many people care about such a little town as Welcome   But anyway, this place once was a storage shed for furniture.  At some point it was "fixed up" and apparently offices were being built in at least part of it.  Then it caught on fire and has been abandoned since.  (I actually think it caught on fire twice...)

(The green tint is correct!)


----------



## epidemik

lol the first pic is kinda creepy with the chair. 
Makes me think of a action or horror movie with the dark room.


----------



## patrickv

took this picture while heading home from work


----------



## Justin

A picture of my friends in the University Parking Lot during our Incorporation into the University. 

Shot taken with a* 16:9* angle using a *Sony Cyber-Shot 8.1MP DSC-W90 Digital Camera.*


----------



## lovely?

such a friendly looking bunch lol say hi to kitty!!! not that white one, the other one....... lol





and believe me, im too stupid and poor to have and know how to use photoshop, that kitty is really freaky sometimes though, because i will be at my computer, and feel her brush up against my leg, but its so dark in here i cant see her, even as she does it, till she looks up at me with them blue eyes lol


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, I didn't even see the cat on the right to begin with! 

here's one I took before


----------



## patrickv

you know, sometimes people can get really dumb, like i did in this case, attempting to clean a power supply. (note, i just disconnected it about 2mins)


----------



## Ben

lovely? said:


> such a friendly looking bunch lol say hi to kitty!!! not that white one, the other one....... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and believe me, im too stupid and poor to have and know how to use photoshop, that kitty is really freaky sometimes though, because i will be at my computer, and feel her brush up against my leg, but its so dark in here i cant see her, even as she does it, till she looks up at me with them blue eyes lol



Dude.....Thats freaky deaky...


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Wow, I didn't even see the cat on the right to begin with!
> 
> here's one I took before



Anybody name the jersey?


----------



## 4NGU$

i can


----------



## Kornowski

Anybody other than Chris...


----------



## lovely?

Halian said:


> Dude.....Thats freaky deaky...


lol thanks thats such a cool cat too. hmm ill find a picture of all of them, brb


----------



## Kornowski

An old one, a very old one...





Not my eye BTW


----------



## bass76

Kornowski said:


> Not my eye BTW



Oh it is so.  You've got nice smooth skin Kornowski  and you've got a bit of skill with the mascara I see.


----------



## Kornowski

> Oh it is so. You've got nice smooth skin Kornowski and you've got a bit of skill with the mascara I see.



Oi! You be glad you're a fair distance away from me right now, I'd have a good mind to put make up on you and take a picture, then post it up all over the internet


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Oi! You be glad you're a fair distance away from me right now, I'd have a good mind to put make up on you and take a picture, then post it up all over the internet



U should do it just for fun


----------



## speedyink

On the topic of eyes







My friend's dog





I'm a ninja!


----------



## p5n32

[email protected] nice  picss


----------



## littleblackxj




----------



## Geoff

littleblackxj said:


>



Sweet truck Matt


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I would've gotten you guys some pics of my Jeep yesterday when I had it on rocks, mud, and up to the bumper with water. But, I jumped across the creek, spraining my ankle and had to rush home....


----------



## patrickv

here's my dog *(stupid dog, make me look bad...lol)*


----------



## lovely?

patrickv said:


> here's my dog *(stupid dog, make me look bad...lol)*



the cowardly dog. i used to watch that show!


----------



## The_Other_One

Dad found this little one curled up ready to strike!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The_Other_One said:


> Dad found this little one curled up ready to strike!



Gotta Shotgun?


----------



## littleblackxj

[-0MEGA-];783388 said:
			
		

> Sweet truck Matt


----------



## Kornowski

What do you think?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I like your pictures Kornowski. Especially the second and last ones.

I took this one while downtown in the city.





It's slightly.. slanted. I took it without much time. Had to be quick.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I like your pictures Kornowski. Especially the second and last ones.
> 
> I took this one while downtown in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's slightly.. slanted. I took it without much time. Had to be quick.



Quebec?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

INTELCRAZY said:


> Quebec?



Sasaktoon, Saskatchewan.

That would be the Bessborough Hotel in the background.

Good guess though, you at least scored inside of Canada.


----------



## Kornowski

> I like your pictures Kornowski. Especially the second and last ones.



Thanks


----------



## Justin

Here's a cat and her two kittens on the ledge of our house. The mother cat was teaching the kittens to jump from the ledge onto a lower ledge on our house, but the kittens refused. lol!







I guess you can say I don't have my loyalties. These jerseys cost $80 a piece! I could've put in a new X2 processor and a 8600GTS(?). DAMN!
Forgive the bad lighting in my room. It makes the white of the jerseys a bit yellow/brown.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Me and my brother are Nowitzki fans, any of his cards I can find I jump all over them.... I think my brother has that jersey, and autographed....


----------



## Justin

INTELCRAZY said:


> Me and my brother are Nowitzki fans, any of his cards I can find I jump all over them.... I think my brother has that jersey, and autographed....



YEAH! A NOWITZKI FAN!!! I'm jealous that your bro's jersey is autographed. I got mine in the NBA store when I was in New York last April. I'm a fan of a lot of players (i.e.: Dirk, Arenas, Terry, Wade etc etc...) but Dirk's #1! MAVS TO CHAMPIONSHIP THIS YEAR!!! 

VIVA LA MAVERICKS!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A picture I took today.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Taken from my jeep.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> What do you think?




You guys like them?


----------



## Punk

Yeah they're pretty good 

The only one I don't like is the sunset one... The house ruins everything


----------



## TFT

Of the usual high standard
The sunset one, the effect is good which i would guess was what you were looking for and I really like the birdy


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks guys! 



> The only one I don't like is the sunset one... The house ruins everything



It was out my window, so I didn't have to move, lol, I like the houses in it 



> Of the usual high standard
> The sunset one, the effect is good which i would guess was what you were looking for and I really like the birdy



Thanks man! Yeah, the bird actually got really close, I think because we had food, but anyway, I took the opertunity


----------



## The_Other_One

I was in a slight rush so my composure probably wasn't quite as spot on.  Sometimes I didn't even use a tripod...thank goodness for image stabilizers 































(note: I did not enter the building with this warning )


----------



## brian

i so get you on the image stablizer!!! they are so amazing how well they are... any one know how, what they use/work?


----------



## computermaineack

Pretty cool pics, TOO. Where were they taken?


----------



## The_Other_One

brianmay27 - I beleive it's basically a "floating" lens that compensates for camera movement using gyro sensors and all.  I'm sure you could find in depth descriptions elsewhere.

computermaineack - Thanks.  The pics were taken at this old mill called Fieldcrest.  It's in the process of being demolished.


----------



## patrickv

here's my stupid dog again..lol..up close and personal


----------



## Geoff

TOO, you're so lucky to have all these abandoned building around that you can enter, there arent any around here


----------



## speedyink

Heres some taken in the past couple of days











Unedited





Edited















Yeah, nothing too exciting this time around


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome pictures Speedy!


----------



## Jabes

speedy ur dog looks kool is that a rotweiler(sp?)


----------



## speedyink

Yep, it is.  He's an awesome little dog


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Motoxrdude

damn, thats an awesome pic g4m3r0f1337


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks.
I am still finding the right setting on the camera. 

Ill upload some more.

-
Here are some more. 





Taken inside. ^





Trying the zoom. ^


----------



## patrickv

here's another one of my stupid dogs, this is the one that stays in the house


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## brian

reported


----------



## tidyboy21

I haven’t posted many pics here so here are a few black and white images for you all to look at. The pics were taken with a Nikon D200 and a Fuji S2Pro, all taken in Cornwall, UK.


----------



## tidyboy21

Giga said:


> ^ nice pics buddy



Cheers mate.


----------



## Jabes

Giga said:


> oh . . . .  thanks once again
> 
> www.pcchitchat.com



reported


----------



## tremmor

Nice indeed. I'll be back.
Photos is something ive been into since the digital camera. recently in July i went to Europe for 2 weeks. I bought what i could afford as far as a good camera. Cannon S3IS with telephoto and wide angle lens. 
I'll post some later when i have a window.
thanks....


----------



## 4NGU$

some stuff i took over the last few days or so 







































































cropped and into b/w


----------



## vroom_skies

4NGU$:
Why don't you use any of the last 5 pictures for the lost tourny. 
All of those are great shots that would have a great chance of winning.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

vroom_skies said:


> 4NGU$:
> Why don't you use any of the last 5 pictures for the lost tourny.
> All of those are great shots that would have a great chance of winning.
> 
> Bob



yeh why not, not sure how the birds would work for it tho ?


----------



## 4NGU$

right some more of my stuff coz im board


----------



## Kornowski

I like the second to last one, that's really cool!


----------



## patrickv

so i tried zooming using my phone and the quality got messed up, shouldn't have done that..lol
an island off the coast of mahe, never been on it though


----------



## BobsYourUncle

*Cross at night*

This was taken a night with a Canon G2 Powershot. Thats the moon glowing.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome picture BobsYourUncle!

Just messing around!


----------



## Ben

BobsYourUncle -

Amazing picture man! Thats incredible.

Danny -

Thats really cool, I didn't realize what it was at first!  Didn't know you had an effects board?


----------



## lovely?

BobsYourUncle said:


> This was taken a night with a Canon G2 Powershot. Thats the moon glowing.



that really is amazing, did time lapse allow you to do that, or what?


----------



## Kornowski

> Danny -
> 
> Thats really cool, I didn't realize what it was at first!  Didn't know you had an effects board?



Yeah, takes a bit to see what it is doesn't it 
Yeah, I've had it a few years


----------



## 4NGU$

Christmas cards i have done for a charity they should be in print soon


----------



## Jabes

4NGU$ said:


> Christmas cards i have done for a charity they should be in print soon



ur a pretty good photographer


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm, I've been busy but not posted anything in a while...





1920's or so telephone switch board





I went no farther!





Greenhouse





Old tarps inside the greenhouse





Greenhouse water controls?

Sorry if these were posted before.  I don't think I have but I forget 

EDIT:  Oh yes, and so there's no question.  The top photo was from an old museum/building being restored.  The 2nd was from an old house, and the last 3 were the greenhouse.


----------



## Matt_91

One of my favourite ones I've taken at the moment


----------



## vroom_skies

4NGU$- Nice shots, any reason you shot them in portrait instead landscape?

I haven't really shot that much lately, but here is a random one.






Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Great! shots Chris! Didn't you you had your decorations up yet 

That's cool Bob, what is it, the road? It looks awesome!


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, thats just the road lol.

Noting more
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

thanx guys   
just thought to check back on this thread 
there in portrait because of all the crap in my kitchen(dishwasher, boiler etc) needed to be out of the images 
yeh danny we've had them up since October  nah we had to set it all up for the shoot and then put it all away again  

(now in print for the charity  ) 

vrooom yours is really strange and cool 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While in Rome hey


----------



## Kornowski

> Yup, thats just the road lol.



It's a cool shot, sort of abstract! 



> yeh danny we've had them up since October  nah we had to set it all up for the shoot and then put it all away again



Yeah, that's what I thought, allways doing things the awkward way aren't you Chris! 

Don't you if you're interested:

http://www.computerforum.com/103368-fs-x850-pro-agp.html#post819811


----------



## patrickv

sorry for the blurred picture, just shot it at random



from right to left :
w00t my dell 19inch screen had problems so i had to use this 15 inch BENQ in the mean time, second comes my IBM thinkpad x60 (vista) and that monitor is used for other pc's i work on


----------



## AznPride83

Nice Dell Keyboard, I have one myself.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's one I took while over at my Cousins:

What version do you like better:










Thanks
Bob


----------



## TFT

Gotta be the first one, looks ghostly, intimidating and more realistic


----------



## patrickv

what kind of monster is this ?


----------



## Ben

TFT said:


> Gotta be the first one, looks ghostly, intimidating and more realistic



Yep, I agree. I like the first one also. Looks like the quality is better also.


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Here's one I took while over at my Cousins:
> 
> What version do you like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


 
Definately the first one.


----------



## patrickv

which game does this Picture reminds you of ?


----------



## alexandergre

> which game does this Picture reminds you of ?



I don't know which game but It really really reminds me of LOST!

where is it? Thailand?


----------



## 4NGU$

patrickv said:


> which game does this Picture reminds you of ?



Farcry - the graphics arnt good enough for it to be crysis


----------



## patrickv

4NGU$ said:


> Farcry - the graphics arnt good enough for it to be crysis



lol . ok you got me, is this one below good enough to make Crysis then ?


----------



## patrickv

alexandergre said:


> I don't know which game but It really really reminds me of LOST!
> 
> where is it? Thailand?



Seychelles
thailand ain't looking as good


----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> lol . ok you got me, is this one below good enough to make Crysis then ?


How did you take such a nice screenshot of Crysis?


----------



## patrickv

[-0MEGA-];830473 said:
			
		

> How did you take such a nice screenshot of Crysis?



well am actually a character in the game, matter of fact am the last boss


----------



## n3kro

Here's a few shots I've taken over the past couple months..











I like this shot but it has too much noise sadly 







http://zachwest.deviantart.com


----------



## Peter007

My images are too large to fit the screen so I need to give the links.

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5767/hpim0742vp3.jpg

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2578/hpim0744pj1.jpg

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3392/hpim0746go9.jpg


----------



## epidemik

Wow howd you get that pic of the plane  n3ko? were you in a plane or do you just have kickass telephoto skills?


----------



## n3kro

epidemik said:


> Wow howd you get that pic of the plane  n3ko? were you in a plane or do you just have kickass telephoto skills?



I was at an air show and they were flying by really low so it wasn't too hard to get some good shots hehe.


----------



## Kornowski

It looks like a game, lol


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Jabes

u just got snow?


----------



## Geoff

Jabes said:


> u just got snow?


This was the first real snowstorm, we got about 6".  We did get a 2" snow shower a few weeks ago though.

This is considered an early snow storm.


----------



## Jabes

we got slush


----------



## 4NGU$

we got damp


----------



## Kornowski

we got non stop rain


----------



## 4NGU$

hmm fancy that it stopped raining


----------



## lanpartiercarter

random pics
mackinac bridge




silver lake sand dunes michigan




boardman river 




me balling it up


----------



## Geoff

lanpartiercarter said:


>


Did you make it in?


----------



## lanpartiercarter

indeed i did


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres my current photos of my garden from 2007, all seasons:


----------



## Punk

Nice pics Ben Ben26!

I love how blue the sky is


----------



## Punk

*Mamoth Mountains:*




*
Hawaii, Kauai:*





*Morning sunrise from my window:* 





All my pictures here


----------



## ben_ben26

webbenji said:


> Nice pics Ben Ben26!
> 
> I love how blue the sky is



Thanks You


----------



## I-KILLED-U

spacedude89 said:


> My fav, its a awsome shot, nice work.



Nice one,   

it looks like my hair when i spike it up


----------



## Ben

Lots of pictures.





































































































More soon....


----------



## epidemik

Amazing pics ben. 
What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Punk

epidemik said:


> Amazing pics ben.
> What kind of camera are you using?




Which Ben? lol


----------



## ben_ben26

Heres 2 more new pics, taken fresh yesterday;


----------



## Ben

epidemik said:


> Amazing pics ben.
> What kind of camera are you using?



Something fairly similar to this


----------



## patrickv

my sister took this pic when she was still living with us, quite old this


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I took these walking home from school during a spare. They aren't the best, but I like the trees and the sun. (Roughly 11:00am in the morning.)
















I like this one the best:





It's snowed more since then. I love my small town.
There's frost on the tress, and I'm almost tempted to go out and take some macros and such.


----------



## 4NGU$

06/12/2007 at 11:12 to be precise

nice shots been like 4 years since we had snow


----------



## Kornowski

Told you, STALKER, STALKER! BAN HIM! 

Nah, good shots!
You take any recently Chris!
(p.s. Andy's back, I'll give you a call later!)


----------



## 4NGU$

ahh cool  (i was gunna text him today to see when he was back ) 
i took some today will get them up later 
you taken any 





> _Dannt_


?
you finished collage yet ?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Whoa.. such an exact date and time.
How did you manage that?

Anyway, more:
Ooo, spider webs:





Berry berrryyy:





Berry tree trunk:





Wooden wind chime:










The frost stuck to some things better than others:


----------



## bass76

Awesome photos Hyper.  I haven't seen snow for 12 years.  The sun is very low for 11am, you must be pretty far north.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Around Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, if you were wanting to look it up on a map. The sun doesn't start to rise until roughly around 8:30am at the moment.

Thanks. I can't wait until I can get the Nikon D40x. 

Some more:

























I thought this looked pretty cool. Took a picture before the lens could unfog:





And the tree:





Some decorations:


----------



## bass76




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Very nice.


----------



## bass76

Thank you


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Nope, I haven't taken any recently and I haven't finished college 

Great pictures Bass!


----------



## speedyink

It's been a while since I posted here.  heres some I have taken recently.


----------



## Kornowski

That last pictures cool! Cute cat! 

Look at you, In bed on the computer, Lazy!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

wow those are awesome pictures Speedyink. That cat looks like a little angel lol. 

What places are those?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I like the picture with the pigeons. The blur of the body and the focus of the head just makes me love it, a lot.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I suck at taking pictures, i was messing around with my moms new camera 









santa is ugly up close


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> That last pictures cool! Cute cat!
> 
> Look at you, In bed on the computer, Lazy!



Haha, I am lazy



I-KILLED-U said:


> wow those are awesome pictures Speedyink. That cat looks like a little angel lol.
> 
> What places are those?



Thanks  He's a cool little cat.  Those pictures were taken in Vancouver, with the exception of the last one which was taken in my room, obviously.



Hyper_Kagome said:


> I like the picture with the pigeons. The blur of the body and the focus of the head just makes me love it, a lot.



I know, thats why I like the picture so much.  I was pretty lucky to get the picture just as the head was staying still.


----------



## epidemik

Love the pics of the flowers bass
Flowers are so cool.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Bass76... your fifth photo of the flowers, that blue flower in the background looks simply beautiful.

What is it?


----------



## patrickv

from the balcony of the office


----------



## bass76

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Bass76... your fifth photo of the flowers, that blue flower in the background looks simply beautiful.
> 
> What is it?



The fifth photo?  The yellow pansy?  I don't see a blue one in the background.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

bass76 said:


> The fifth photo?  The yellow pansy?  I don't see a blue one in the background.



In the background's there's a blue one.


----------



## Quentin_T

Some Bridge I liked in Hong Kong


----------



## speedyink

Hyper_Kagome said:


> In the background's there's a blue one.



I don't see a blue flower either.  Theres a leaf behind it which looks blue, but that probably due to lighting.


----------



## The_Other_One

While trying to get a picture of the tree, Coco decided to jump up on the couch and lay with all four legs hanging off either side


----------



## alexandergre

the bridge is nice.


----------



## 4NGU$

The_Other_One said:


> While trying to get a picture of the tree, Coco decided to jump up on the couch and lay with all four legs hanging off either side



lmao it just look like he fell flat on his face


----------



## The_Other_One

Testing out the D40 at a new exploration location.  I still need practice, but I also really need to return   Now realize this was my first outing with the Nikon D40.  I had it set to Auto/No Flash.  Once I learn how to use it, I'll try full manual...or remember not to let it go to ISO1600


----------



## Ben

Where was that TOO? Looks like an old office building or something of the sort.


----------



## Geoff

I can't believe you have all those old abandoned buildings around for you to walk in.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];856287 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you have all those old abandoned buildings around for you to walk in.



lol, I do too, but I choose not to walk into them


----------



## The_Other_One

Ben - It actually was an old school; East Coast Bible College to be exact.  I did some reasearch yesterday but couldn't find too much information on the closing.  However, a fair amount of the campus is missing.  Apparently there were once 7 buildings there, but that's the only remaining one.

0MEGA - Hehe, and there are still so many places I've yet to visit


----------



## speedyink

This pidgeon landed on my arm






And another one of my kitty


----------



## Ben

wow, birds gettin a little bit friendly eh speedy?


----------



## jimkonow

these pics were taken for you guys by me this morning...12-31-07. 
enjoy 

outside my door





across the street





my house





my hand, next to the picnic table, showing you how much snow we got (about ~6inches)





looking up at trees outside my house





a picturesque view of some of the paddocks (i live on a horse farm)


----------



## Ben

That is INSANE. Very lucky you got that much snow.


----------



## jimkonow

thats how i roll


----------



## windowsvista

i would love snow!


----------



## jimkonow

snow is amazing.


----------



## Geoff

Yes it is, we just got 10" last night and were getting another 6-12" tomorrow night.


----------



## rapwaydown

wow, men, are you sure these are unedit photo
they look great


----------



## rapwaydown

i have some photo, but they are not unedit, just thought i did share it with you guys. here is the link:funny and cool photo "]
the link is also in my sig. 
tell me what you think about them


----------



## Kornowski

Here\\\'s some of mine; Let me know what you think


----------



## Ben

The first ones is by far the best! You don't happen to have that as a wallpaper size do you?


----------



## speedyink

Yep, really liking the first one


----------



## Ramodkk

Same here!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my first pic in this thread. Taken by my younger sister's *Polaroid i531*.

Lol i don't have a cam of my own...yet. I'm waiting for my Canon Powershot A560 to arrive. Just the basic digital camera, I'm starting to like digital photography!






*edit* added another pic, also with my sister's camera.


----------



## patrickv

just a vew from my room


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> The first ones is by far the best! You don't happen to have that as a wallpaper size do you?



Thanks Ben 
Yeah, sure, let me find it again 
Here you go 

http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/39307/2004473712333819439_rs.jpg



speedyink said:


> Yep, really liking the first one





ramodkk said:


> Same here!



Thanks! 

Here's some more too, what do you think? 


























It did actually kick it, honest! lol


----------



## Ben

4th, 6th and 7th are my favorites. Nice job Fanny 


Hmm..I suppose this means I should post some more of my new ones. Time to compete!


----------



## Kornowski

Ben said:


> 4th, 6th and 7th are my favorites. Nice job Fanny
> 
> 
> Hmm..I suppose this means I should post some more of my new ones. Time to compete!



lol, The Llama really did kick the Emu in the head, it was fantastic! 

What did you call me!? 

Yeah, sure! Let's see 'em!


----------



## Shane

Ben said:


> Nice job Fanny



Lmao 

i dont think that was a typo either


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> lol, The Llama really did kick the Emu in the head, it was fantastic!



Too bad there's no video! 



Kornowski said:


> What did you call me!?



:O I didn't mean to type that! hehehehe. ok ok, I noticed it before I posted but I thought I'd let it slide for funniness!  



Kornowski said:


> Yeah, sure! Let's see 'em!



eek, I have to go find all of the best ones now. Be up by tomorrow hopefully 




Nevakonaza said:


> Lmao
> 
> i dont think that was a typo either



Hey! Notice how the "F" is right next tot he "D"


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are my newest additions with the *Canon PowerShot A560*:

hope you like them!


----------



## taylormsj

heres a few i took ages ago when i was into photography.

Some with an old SLR











Digital


----------



## vroom_skies

I haven't posted any images in a long time.
I was contemplating throwing the full size up (10500x2300), but decided not to lol.
The resize killed the quality, but what can ya do.





Lets squeeze this guy in also. A friend of mine wanted to edit my shot, and I think it came out very nice.





Might as well throw in some fire pics:

















Enjoy
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

top one is great nice job


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...  Sorry I haven't been very active recently.  I will try to do more around here as time permits.  These pictures were actually taken about two weeks ago but I've just not gotten around to posting them.  All were taken using my new Nikon D40 and it's kit lens.  I plan on getting some new lenses eventually, but will probably use the 18-55mm most of the time.  I never realized how useful such a "wide angle" lens could be 

I'm not quite sure what these buildings were originally.  There were I think 5 buildings on the land, each basically inter-connected to one another.  Many of the lower levels were gutted.  Middle levels looked like typical offices.  However, the upper levels were just...astonishing!

The front of the building where we spent most of our time (very large image)

Lower level, taken by a friend.  That's me in the distance 






Going upstairs...





...to the more office-like areas.





Down some halls and up some more...





To find this!















Walls within a stairwell...





'till we meet again!





Oh, and if anyone's wondering, the pictures are high-quality JPEGs taken with in-camera sharpening disabled.  I then sharpen in Photoshop and do some very minor tweaks(straighten, crop, maybe adjust the colors slightly) before exploring.  Photos were taken in Aperture-priority mode, typically around f8.0.


----------



## Ramodkk

Great pics The_Other_One!  Is that like an abandoned office or school or something?? lol

Here are my newest additions. Taken by the *Canon PowerShot A560*. Not the best of cameras but I think the image quality isn't that bad! 


























Hope you guys like them!


----------



## Geoff

TOO, are the buildings that you go in (such as the one above), easy to get in?  Are the doors unlocked or do you need to actually "break in"?

I've tried searching a lot for abandoned buildings in NH but so far all the ones I've seen are in the middle of a populated area, and I found out from others that you can get in huge trouble for going into the old mental hospital.

I also found a site where they even have an abandoned mall in NC!


----------



## The_Other_One

ramodkk - From what I've heard, the place was an insurance company and club house.  It had 3 pools, tennis courts, etc etc...  I think the company moved and gave the building to the city.  Currently it lays dormant, but I believe they keep the land up.

Omega - This building was one of the more difficult ones to get into, but typically they are quite easy to get in.  But yeah, you have to be careful.  Nothing can really be done if you're caught trespassing UNLESS there are no trespassing signs around...  Then you're up shits creek 

As for the mall, you know, I may have heard about that somewhere...  Is it still standing?  Any coordinates given?


----------



## patrickv

DUCKS anyone ?





ah the above are for my dads, i can't believe he actually keeps em.
anyways this is a pic i took 2 days ago while i was at the shore


----------



## f.i.t.h

My pics: Real Life Crysis (couldn't get the light through the leaves so its DX 9)
Click the thumbnail




Just a random pic from same place


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres a dog... thats a little past his prime. 





And also a beach shot:





Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I should really try getting some more pictures. Don't really enjoy fiddling with a camera when the lenses always fogs up.


----------



## Ben

eek..haven't posted in a while! I have so much to share! I will probably make two posts....

Well, this is from Saturday afternoon at Stone Mountain. ALL of these pictures were taken on top of the mountain. Enjoy 

The infamous Gum pole:










I thought this was a perfect chance to snap a picture of these kids 





Some reflections...

























I liked the way these pictures turned out  Just a random guy and his kid 






























More to come! I have LOTS of good sunset pictures from that day also  I will update later since you're only allowed 20 pictures per post 

btw, if anyone wants bigger sizes for a wallpaper or something, just ask. The biggest size I have them in is 3456x2304


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> eek..haven't posted in a while! I have so much to share! I will probably make two posts....
> 
> Well, this is from Saturday afternoon at Stone Mountain. ALL of these pictures were taken on top of the mountain. Enjoy
> 
> pics ............................................................... pics
> 
> More to come! I have LOTS of good sunset pictures from that day also  I will update later since you're only allowed 20 pictures per post
> 
> btw, if anyone wants bigger sizes for a wallpaper or something, just ask. The biggest size I have them in is 3456x2304



Hey Ben, Stone Mountain is awesome isn't it? lol I live in Georiga also. Nice pictures you got there!  I love the one with the close up rocks on the water and the one in the sunset. Hope to see some more!! 

Here are my new pics, wish I could go somewhere to take something interesting like a dinosaur eating a palm tree or something!


----------



## Geoff

The_Other_One said:


> Omega - This building was one of the more difficult ones to get into, but typically they are quite easy to get in.  But yeah, you have to be careful.  Nothing can really be done if you're caught trespassing UNLESS there are no trespassing signs around...  Then you're up shits creek
> 
> As for the mall, you know, I may have heard about that somewhere...  Is it still standing?  Any coordinates given?


http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/north_carolina_mall.htm


----------



## The_Other_One

[-0MEGA-];870674 said:
			
		

> http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/north_carolina_mall.htm



You know, I think I've seen that site before...  I was hoping it'd actually give some info on the whereabouts of the mall.  It's quite intriguing.


----------



## GSAV55

It looks like the setting to a crazy horror movie...
________
CrystalH


----------



## Ben

Finally, we get to the sunset pictures(And some other random stuff thrown In there)! 
Early part of the sunset:





A little later:





Even later…






















































































*EDIT:* Hmm...dunno why the quality looks so crappy. Photobucket must have made it worse...


----------



## Kornowski

They look awesome Ben, Nice work!


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


>



I love that picture, great work!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> They look awesome Ben, Nice work!





speedyink said:


> I love that picture, great work!



Thanks guys


----------



## MBGraphics

What lense did you use Ben?
I noticed in the Exif the focal length was at 28, was it the Tamron 28-75 2.8 by any chance?


----------



## Ramodkk

Those are all nice pictures! GJ!


----------



## speedyink

Here's a couple new ones.


----------



## Ben

Always gotta get one of the kitty in there eh?  Awesome pictures


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Always gotta get one of the kitty in there eh?  Awesome pictures



Lol, yeah, Haven't had too much time to actually go out and take some pictures.  Damn short winter days


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some other ones:


----------



## vroom_skies

I was going through my picture folders and found this.
I don't know why, but I love this shot, it's not even in focus for petes sake lol.






Bob


----------



## DirtyD86

*the "post your random photos that youve taken and would like to share with CF" thread*

DIALUP USERS R.I.P.


DISCLAIMER:

I HAVE ZERO TALENT SKILL OR KNOWHOW IN THE AREA OF PHOTOGRAPHY AND I WILL MAKE THIS PAINFULLY OBVIOUS WITH THE IMAGES I AM ABOUT TO POST. BUT THERES LOTS OF PRETTY AND HISTORICALLY SIGNIFICANT SHIT IN THEM


i was bored today and took some photos from around the area i live in, charleston sc. up first is fort moultrie 

"Fort Moultrie on Sullivans Island at the entrance to the harbor of Charleston, S.C.; originally called Fort Sullivan. Constructed by Col. William Moultrie, the fort was renamed for him after he repulsed a British naval attack in June, 1776, in one of the most decisive battles of the American Revolution. During the Seminole War, Osceola, a chief, and 200 Seminoles were imprisoned in the fort; Osceola's tomb is there. During the Civil War, Confederates held the fort until the evacuation of Charleston in 1865. It was Charleston's chief harbor defense until 1947, when it was abandoned."

this might interest a few of you at best  but being there in person is actually rather fascinating

PICTURE NUMBER ONE:
an overview of the fort... this is only a tiny portion of it, it was hard to find a decent spot to capture a shot of the whole thing. here you will see some cannons that probably ****ed up a lot of things in their day... the body of water is the mouth of charleston harbor which typically would have a few ships in it... to the left im told is an ocean. ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE SCREEN you can see fort sumter, which kind of looks like a ship in this picture... fort sumter is yet another spot with historically significant shit which i would have liked to shared with you.... but it is indeed an island and requires a ferry which is expensive and im broke and didnt feel like swimming.





PICTURE NUMBER TWO
here is one of the entrances to the fort. without the flash of the camera it is much darker and ominous looking. i might add that this fort is not what youd call a tourist attraction because it just looks scary as shit even from the outside and tourists are much more likely to flock to bright sunshiney areas, being the beach and all. so i was pretty much alone the entire time i was here, but since i have giant balls i chose to continue 





PICTURE NUMBER THREE
again, without the flash this place is much darker and creepier than it appears in the picture. in each of the rooms you see, there was a display with different things such as the brig, radio room, mess hall etc. they had music that sounded like it was from the 1930s or 40s playing on an old record player that echoed through the hall. your footsteps echoed too and it was just very creepy considering there is NO ONE down there, no tourguides, no maintenence people, nothing. and the doors are heavy as hell and slam loud enough to makr your ears bleed





PICTURE NUMBER FOUR
this is my attempt to capture how dark the place is on the inside. without the flash the pictures are pretty much just black, you cant really see much. but this picture will give you somewhat of an idea





PICTURE NUMBER FIVE
this is a cannon that someone tried to destroy the sun with, because its too f*cking bright and ruins everyones photos with its glare. 





PICTURE NUMBER SIX
the harbor. which had no ships today and im not quite sure why. you can see the seagulls chilling by the water. if you take out crackers and try to feed them they turn into bloodthirsty cracker eating devil birds and will flock all over you, leaving you with crumbs and bird shit all over your face feeling as though youve just been raped





PICTURE NUMBER SEVEN
just another view from inside the walls of the fort





PICTURE NUMBER EIGHT
back on the mainland... this is my new car (2000 celica ) in front of the USS yorktown





PICTURE NUMBER NINE
an old submarine, probably still a diesel. before they closed the naval base youd see nuclear subs going under the bridge on a regular basis. they even did a demonstration just offshore where they surfaced a sub which shoots it out of the water and them comes splashing down sending out huge waves everywhere... which was one of the coolest things ive ever seen





PICTURE NUMBER TEN
inside of the new car... pioneer 5900 with integrated satellite radio (which im hooked on... jason ellis show - weekdays on faction ch 028FTW) i drilled a hole through the back of the dash kit and fed the aux cable from the rear of the head unit through. good way to use ipods and such





PICTURE NUMBER ELEVEN
my amp and subs... working on building boxes for each side out of medium density fiberboard for a more factory look. the amps going in the spare tire compartment


----------



## brian

woah, may want to scale it down a bit for the unfortunat dial up peeps  but good picts


----------



## Ramodkk

DirtyD86 said:


> and didnt feel like swimming.



You mean you didn't feel like drowning? 

 Just kidding of course.

BTW: Liking the title of the thread!! 

I would love to go there, Fort Sumter. See all the cannons and what not.

Anyways, heres my "random picture that I would like to share with CF"


----------



## DirtyD86

brian said:


> woah, may want to scale it down a bit for the unfortunat dial up peeps  but good picts



yea i resized them all. post some of yours


----------



## Ramodkk

Your Celica is looking good!


----------



## MightyKing




----------



## oscaryu1

Nice car 

Wow! Your pictures are actually pretty nice


----------



## jimmymac

http://www.computerforum.com/29533-post-your-unedited-pictures-135.html


basically a thread for this already fella, i'll merge them together in a while


----------



## patrickv

DirtyD86 said:


> PICTURE NUMBER TEN
> inside of the new car... pioneer 5900 with integrated satellite radio (which im hooked on... jason ellis show - weekdays on faction ch 028FTW) i drilled a hole through the back of the dash kit and fed the aux cable from the rear of the head unit through. good way to use ipods and such



you know, this picture makes me smile cause in my car i have a same sound system,  PIONEER, and yes that cover is reamoveable, so u can carry it.


----------



## speedyink

DirtyD86 said:


> jason ellis show - weekdays on faction ch 028FTW



Faction is an awesome station.  I also like Octane and Buzz saw, and when I'm in a techno mood boombox slays all


----------



## patrickv

ah a view of paradise !!!


----------



## Geoff

I love your Celica!  I've always been a fan, the inside looks great as well.  Too bad it's an automatic though


----------



## Lost Boys

Relative newbie here having a search about. Loving this thread, some brilliant pictures on here!
I'll put a few of mine on tonight when I finish work, they're all backed up on a CD at home.


----------



## Lost Boys

Hey all. Right, I've got home, dumped about 16 pics onto Photobucket (sorry! got, carried away!), will split them over three posts if that's ok.
None of these have been tweaked at all, mainly because I wouldn't have a clue how to, these are all straight off the digital camera.

Taken from my old bedroom window when I lived with my mum and dad





Cemetary shot 





Shot from Oulton Park race circuit in Cheshire





Shot of the river running through Chatsworth House in Derbyshire





A shot of the river AND Chatsworth House


----------



## Lost Boys

A shot of the McLaren Mercedes roadcar, taken at the British GP a few years ago





A misc sunset from somewhere in the hills of Derbyshire





A hot air balloon flying over the Derbyshire countryside





Land Rover off roading (girlfriend's Dad was into it)


----------



## Lost Boys

Penguin at Twycross Zoo in the West Midlands





Elephant from the same place





Flower from me mum and dad's garden





Beeston Marina in Nottinghamshire





Kind of wierd sunrise / stormy morning in Filey, on the East coast (this one actually got published in a magazine!)





Hope you enjoy looking at my photos


----------



## Geoff

Those are some nice photos Lost_Boys.  Here are a few of mine which I probably already posted before, lol







HDR FTW!!


----------



## The_Other_One

So yeah...  I've been far too busy with school and other things...  But I have found some time to make a few photos 

I can't recall if I've posted photos from this location before, but it's East Coast Bible College.  It apparently closed around 2002 and is now owned by Charlotte/Douglas International Airport.  Only one building remains on the main campus (pictured below)
















Almost directly across the street are a few other remaining buildings, perhaps administrative buildings, along with the remains of a small church.  Funny story; I arrived at this location the exact moment another set of explorers drove up.  What are the odds!?
















(one of the other explorers walked into the pic...it actually made it quite cool )


----------



## patrickv

ah nothing but boats


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are 2 more additions to the thread.


----------



## 4NGU$

some from today( i have so many i want to post, i just picked a few. maybe more later) 



had to take this quick coz i was standing in a sort of ally next to a group of people that i wasn't to sure about 





*Fools Gold*


----------



## jacklazara

_*[-0MEGA-]*_u've got funny cat =)


----------



## Geoff

jacklazara said:


> _*[-0MEGA-]*_u've got funny cat =)


hehe, thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Excellent pictures Chris! They look great! Makes me wanna go to the beach, right now!

... But I'm not going to.


----------



## Geoff

You are so lucky The_other_one....


----------



## DirtyD86

The_Other_One said:


>



holy crap these pics look straight out of cod4


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I know right? right off the Sniper mission...


----------



## Ben

Some new ones from my PA trip


----------



## Ramodkk

Thosea re great pictures Ben!


----------



## patrickv

was too damn lazy to actually put the drives in their place, s0 i leave them as they are..lool


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> Thosea re great pictures Ben!



Thanks man


----------



## mep916




----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some more I took today on our way to the mall hehe:


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


>



howd you get so close to that thing without it gnawing your face off?


----------



## vroom_skies

He feed it lol.


----------



## Jabes

DirtyD86 said:


> howd you get so close to that thing without it gnawing your face off?



sum peoples faces aren't as ugly as yours


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> howd you get so close to that thing without it gnawing your face off?



ha ha. I don't know. I was literally like 3 feet away.


----------



## elmer91

here are some


----------



## Jabes

elmer91 said:


> here are some


I don't like warriors lol I'm selling mine and building a blaster


----------



## elmer91

Jabes said:


> I don't like warriors lol I'm selling mine and building a blaster



i dont like them either. the only reason i own one is cause i got it so cheap. i am going to sell it and buy a 400ex, and race a little.


----------



## Jabes

elmer91 said:


> i dont like them either. the only reason i own one is cause i got it so cheap. i am going to sell it and buy a 400ex, and race a little.



I would get a blaster because theres so much u can do to them engine wise cuz there 2 stroke


----------



## elmer91

Jabes said:


> I would get a blaster because theres so much u can do to them cuz there 2 stroke



im not a big fan of yamaha, just the way i grew up. and if i were to get a 2 stroke, it would be a 250r. for what i do, which is mostly trail riding, 4 stroke would better suit me.
here is a pic of my brothers 400


----------



## Jabes

heres a pic of my warrior


----------



## elmer91

Jabes said:


> heres a pic of my warrior



what year is yours? im guessing about an 89, judging by the headlights... mines a 2001.


----------



## Jabes

its a 91 
are u near pa?


----------



## elmer91

no, im in kentucky.


----------



## Jabes

o ok


----------



## hstylez

*right click > save image as*

lots of that in this thread lol


----------



## Ramodkk

^ nice


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some mushrooms:





Bob

Edit:
What do you like better. Right or left?


----------



## windowsvista




----------



## mep916

hstylez said:


> *right click > save image as*
> 
> lots of that in this thread lol



Mines legit. You can save it and take a look at the metadata.


----------



## hstylez

The picture of the mushrooms is awesome.  I'm sure I missed it but what kind of camera are you using vroom?


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for the comment.
I'm using a Pentax K10D.





Love it, such a nice piece of equipment.
Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

Vroom, your picture is awesome! 

Heres another one I took:


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Here are some mushrooms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> 
> Edit:
> What do you like better. Right or left?



I like right more


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I like left more!


----------



## Jabes

ramodkk said:


> Vroom, your picture is awesome!
> 
> Heres another one I took:



why did you kill it  jk


----------



## Ramodkk

How did you know?? Can you tell easily?

j/k! 

Man, I would never even think about killing him! He's been with us for like 5 years now.


----------



## hstylez

Haha awesome dog.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Thanks man!


----------



## Tayl

Ben said:


> I like right more



Most certainly agree with you on that one. Although my choice isn't down to picture quality, focus, lighting etc. I think they are both spot on with those areas, I just prefer things aligned to the right rather than left or center.

Nice dog pictures. One good thing about having a dog is you can capture them in the most silliest of positions that you can't help but dive to capture on camera .

Rove.


----------



## patrickv

trying to catch that sky


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres another one I took:


----------



## tidyboy21

Here's some pictures I took a few days ago. They were taken at a place called Golitha Falls near Bodmin Moor in Cornwall UK.


----------



## ghost

^ quality pix there tidyboy21


----------



## jimkonow

jesus h. christ, what kind of camera did you take those with?
looks like they were photoshopped or something :3


----------



## tidyboy21

They were taken with a Nikon D200 and Nikon 17-55mm f2.8. Very minor Photoshop work, sharpened a bit and upped the saturation. I did use a Heliopan 105mm Polarizer, and a Lee 81c warm up filter though, just to give the images that extra bit of punch. As it was quite a bright day I also used a 2 stop ND filter to get the flowing water effect.


----------



## jimkonow

nicely taken, seems like you know your stuff when it comes to cameras 
could i ask your opinion on something??....

do you think SLR-like cameras are worth it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2070070012+1063108769&name=SLR-like

something like those


----------



## tidyboy21

Yea sure, I think they are worth it. It really depends on what you want to take pictures of. Some of the SLR-style cameras out there are really good. I have had a few SLR style cameras and they all served their purpose. But if you want solid metal build quality, superior battery life and the advantage of being able to change lenses, then you have to go for an SLR.


----------



## TFT

Great pics tidyboy21, as a Cornishman myself I know Golitha falls well. Love to be back there but work rules.


----------



## chrislo

This place is just around the corner from me (20 miles away). It is called Bushkill Falls:


----------



## chrislo

tidyboy21 said:


> Here's some pictures I took a few days ago. They were taken at a place called Golitha Falls near Bodmin Moor in Cornwall UK.



Those are incredible shots.


----------



## tidyboy21

Thank you all for your comments, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## elmer91

Very nice pics tidyboy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Chrislo: I stopped at Bushkill Falls a few years ago on my way to Gettysburg! Very beautiful place!
One of my many Bushkill Falls pics!





My camera's a Kodak EasyShare DX6340. It was originally the family cam until Mom dropped it and it stopped working. For confirmation my dad got it repaired, so now it's mine.

This was shot on a flight out to Las Vegas about 3 days before Christmas in 2006.




Salad Bowl @ dinner one night.


----------



## patrickv

here's my dog, well actually not mine, for my moms


----------



## DirtyD86

cute dog man 


heres a picture of my beautiful home


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think this is one of the best pictures of my house ever.


----------



## elmer91

here are some...

















and since people are posting thier dog up...


----------



## voyagerfan99

elmer91 said:


> and since people are posting thier dog up...



(s)he's a cutie!

Heres mine!


----------



## speedyink

A couple pictures I had on my cellphone
















And of course the traditional pictures of my cat


----------



## patrickv

north side of the island


----------



## massahwahl

patrickv said:


> north side of the island



That is gorgeous!


----------



## patrickv

ukulele_ninja said:


> That is gorgeous!



hehe, thanks ninja

here's another 2 for you


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Those are some hella tight pictures man! 

And that last one is crooked, looks like the water's gonna overwhelm the island!


----------



## chrislo

voyagerfan99 said:


> Chrislo: I stopped at Bushkill Falls a few years ago on my way to Gettysburg! Very beautiful place!
> One of my many Bushkill Falls pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera's a Kodak EasyShare DX6340. It was originally the family cam until Mom dropped it and it stopped working. For confirmation my dad got it repaired, so now it's mine.



Yea we got a bunch of falls up here if you ever come back you should check them out. Its really beautiful up here, and I love your photo. You got a great camera is that considered an SLR camera?


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> And of course the traditional pictures of my cat



Heh, that kitty just keeps on getting bigger and bigger


----------



## speedyink

heheh, I know eh?  And you guys get to see the progress


----------



## patrickv

ukulele_ninja said:


> That is gorgeous!


i know !!! lol 


ramodkk said:


> ^ Those are some hella tight pictures man!
> And that last one is crooked, looks like the water's gonna overwhelm the island!



far cry ? hehe
here's some more









and


----------



## TFT

Where is this Patrick, looks like the type of place where work should'nt exist


----------



## Geoff

What is it with people having the date on the photos?  I can see how sometimes it may be useful, but it completely ruins the look of the photo.  If you want to know when a photo was taking just look at the details description for each photo.

If you have XP or Vista, it even shows what camera took the photo.


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> Where is this Patrick, looks like the type of place where work should'nt exist



heh true true, just relax on the beach all day... with a beer


----------



## TFT

patrickv said:


> heh true true, just relax on the beach all day... with a beer



and....... it's a secret, is it?


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> and....... it's a secret, is it?



what do you mean ? 

btw, here's mt stupid dog....stupid dog make me look bad...


----------



## TFT

My original question
*Where is this Patrick*, looks like the type of place where work should'nt exist

Aww, got a lovely face


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> My original question
> *Where is this Patrick*, looks like the type of place where work should'nt exist
> 
> Aww, got a lovely face



arrhahah,  it's bold now i have to see that...lol
ok THIS is the place


----------



## TFT

Thanks mate, just looks so beautiful


----------



## The_Other_One

The rest my be seen here


----------



## Geoff

Where is that?

I swear TOO, when I go on a road trip in May I am coming down there to see some of those places


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha...  Jefferson Pilot in Greensboro.  I've been there once before.  I could certainly tell you where more places are if you're going through NC at some point.  There's certainly quite an abundance here


----------



## GSAV55

What is that place?


----------



## The_Other_One

An old insurance company.  If anyone's coming to NC for some urban exploration, this is THE PLACE to go


----------



## patrickv

here's a few more


----------



## g4m3rof1337

patrickv said:


> here's a few more



Reminds me of Lost.


----------



## patrickv

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Reminds me of Lost.



lol, i would say far cry...


----------



## GSAV55

Look how blue that water is.  Reminds me of Hawaii


----------



## MrRandom




----------



## GSAV55

Man, I wish it snowed here.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Mansfield Hollow Dam and River in Mansfield, CT











The third is a stream I stopped at to try and catch some fish for a fishing project. It's by Day Pond in Colchester, CT.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's some I took with my new Fuji S700. the only thing I did on the computer was cropping, so it's technically unedited.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice pics! ^ 

are you happy with the S700? I was gonna buy it but I'm a cheapskate and couldn't afford it!  Instead went for the Canon Powershot A560, very nice cam also!


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Nice pics! ^
> 
> are you happy with the S700? I was gonna buy it but I'm a cheapskate and couldn't afford it!  Instead went for the Canon Powershot A560, very nice cam also!



Thanks!  Am I happy with it?!!!  I'm more than happy with it, I love it! The macro mode is awesome... and that's very important to me, because I NEED macro.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah macro is awesome! and my camera does very well so I can't complain. I can do like 5cm macro so that's really good for a ~$125 US camera.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Took this one at the beach. It turned out pretty cool, I think.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thats great man! 

And that sand is really dark, I'm liking it ...

Here's one of mine, kinda blurry but oh well:


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Yeah macro is awesome! and my camera does very well so I can't complain. I can do like 5cm macro so that's really good for a ~$125 US camera.



Nice...., but I can do 1cm macro!


----------



## Ramodkk

Shut up!


----------



## elmer91

here is a close up of a part of my MX riding pants, thought it looked kinda cool, i got bored while waiting for everyone else....


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's more:















This one WAS edited, but barely at all:


----------



## GSAV55

Nice depth of field shots [or lack thereof, good job either way]


----------



## Irishwhistle

GSAV55 said:


> Nice depth of field shots [or lack thereof, good job either way]



Thanks!


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks!  Am I happy with it?!!!  I'm more than happy with it, I love it! The macro mode is awesome... and that's very important to me, because I NEED macro.



Yeah, that camera definately has a great macro.  We have one at the store here, I've definately had fun playing with it.  I've posted this shot before, but it really shows off how good the macro is on the S700






And some new pictures from my good ol' faithful


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Amazing quality man!


----------



## speedyink

Thanks.  I think my next step is to toy around with HDR, but I need to finally buy a tripod to do it   Hopefully it will turn out alright with JPG, since my camera doesn't do RAW


----------



## voyagerfan99

^^I Like the water droplets and the lake!


----------



## vroom_skies

Does this shot work for any of you?





Thanks
Bob

PS- The site isn't finished yet, so don't waste your time. I'll throw up a post when it's done.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres another edit of the first pic. I prefer it over the first.





Also, I never really been a fan of inverting images and what not, 
but I must say I am quite fond of the way it looks on this shot.






C&C would be great.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

No opinions?


----------



## Ben

I like the 2nd post. the one above the inverted. Got any other example pictures like that?


----------



## vroom_skies

Of the same subject, or pics around the same theme?


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Of the same subject, or pics around the same theme?



pics around the same theme, just to see what they look like. or do you have any different themes?


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Kornowski

Just messing around!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice one Korn!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Green river for St. Patrick's Day.





Another image.


----------



## Geoff

Why is that water so green? lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, it is more green then the previous years. It's for St. Patrick's day, but it is a bit to green.


----------



## The_Other_One

Not really artistic or anything, just something I stumbled across yesterday...  Yes, the badges, door handles, pin stripes, and even a bumper sticker are all painted over...  However wheels/tires and windows are clean...


----------



## speedyink

My first successful HDR shot  Watch out in the photo tourny guys


----------



## voyagerfan99

OMG man clean your room!


----------



## speedyink

Hahaha, yeah, it is a mess.  I would have chosen a better subject but I had just found the stitching program pretty much right before I went to bed.  I'll get some much better shots today


----------



## speedyink

Ok, I've determined I love HDR































Heheh, my beater car


----------



## Irishwhistle

^^^^^Wow! And that's taken with a CyberShot DSC-W5? ^^^^^

Now I'm convinced I can take awesome pics with my camera... even though it isn't dSLR.


----------



## speedyink

Yes it is  I've been quite happy with this camera.  It's surprisingly custimizable.


----------



## Punk

Damn nice pics Speedyink! I love the def!

Here are some of my new (found it in my old folders ) pictures:
*Zion park:*










*Arches:*















*Monument Valley:*







That's just a few of them 

All of them are here: 
http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------



## Campo

Here's a few of mine, they aren't too good but i'm a n00b. Only editing is logo and border. Click to enlarge


----------



## Punk

Campo said:


> Only editing is logo and border. Click to enlarge



I never edit anything and the thing I hate the most when I watch pictures online or on Google Earth is when there is a copyright or logo... It ruins the picture


----------



## Campo

webbenji said:


> I never edit anything and the thing I hate the most when I watch pictures online or on Google Earth is when there is a copyright or logo... It ruins the picture


Yeah sorry about that i'm having some trouble getting the originals


----------



## Punk

Campo said:


> Yeah sorry about that i'm having some trouble getting the originals



No problem 

Try to keep it very small, like tiny so it is there if you need to prove it's yours but no one will see it unless they zoom


----------



## Campo

webbenji said:


> No problem
> 
> Try to keep it very small, like tiny so it is there if you need to prove it's yours but no one will see it unless they zoom


yeah they're a bit big


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres one more from me:


----------



## Irishwhistle

OK, so this one IS edited a LITTLE bit, but here it is anyway:






And:






And:






There is more of my stuff here: http://jordannb.deviantart.com/ , but a a good deal of it is edited a lot, so I can't post it in this thread.


----------



## patrickv

i just love the view out of my office window




and thats my dog, she's a cutie.. (stuipd dog, make me look bad..lol)


----------



## mep916

Where do you live, Patickv? It looks tropical.


----------



## speedyink

Heres a couple more pictures

An HDR shot of a sunset.  Not too happy with the results of this one, but it was alright for not having a tripod I guess.  And hey, I'm still new to this HDR thing.  I can't wait to get an awesome HDR Sunset shot






And a non HDR shot


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice pictures, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## patrickv

mep916 said:


> Where do you live, Patickv? It looks tropical.



men can't you spell my name right ?   lol 
I live HERE , enjoy


----------



## Campo

speedyink -  what's HDR?


----------



## Kornowski

Taken with my phone, so the quality aint great;


----------



## Irishwhistle

Campo said:


> speedyink -  what's HDR?



It means High Dynamic Range. This should give you the general idea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging


----------



## speedyink

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Nice pictures, what kind of camera are you using?



Thanks, I'm using a Sony Cybershot DSC-W5.  I definately like the older Cybershots to the new ones.  They may have more megapixels, but I like the customization the older ones offered.


----------



## patrickv

there goes the neighborhood !!


----------



## mep916

patrickv said:


> men can't you spell my name right ?   lol



Sorry. 



patrickv said:


> I live HERE , enjoy



Looks like an interesting place to live.


----------



## patrickv

you guys might be wondering what are those ?  millipedes  <-- did i spell that right ?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have been on a mission's trip in mexico for the last week and I have lots of photos to share with you guys!

Here is a church in mexico. Between my broken spanish and his limited english, we had a nice discussion with the pastor there.It used to be a non denominational church but recently the church converted to judaism. Turns out they believe in christ and the pastor and his family are going to be moving to Israel within a few years.




(more to come)


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice man, what part of Mexico?

<Hablas español?>


----------



## Motoxrdude

ramodkk said:


> Nice man, what part of Mexico?
> 
> <Hablas español?>



Silvia district, near mexicali. I'll be starting a thread with tons of pictures shortly.

Un poco. Puedo habla bastante, lol.


----------



## cohen

Here are a few i took ages ago when melbourne had a hail storm! 

They were taken from my room 

They were taken with my crappy camera Vivicam 5150s















You can see the date


----------



## patrickv

this is my dog when she was on crack





this is my dog when she was in normal state





and this is my cute doggie (usually guards the house) 





don't let her cute looks and size fool you, this one will tear your a** down !!


----------



## patrickv

and oh, thats a Crappy Honda civic in my mechs garage, i have no idea what's he gonna do with it


----------



## Irishwhistle

This is technically edited (I had to do a little bit of editing to make the edges fit together), but I wanted to post it anyway. 







My first panorama... I didn't even use a tripod (my bad, I was walking down a nearby street and I didn't want to take the bulky tripod.)


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice pic! ^



Motoxrdude said:


> Silvia district, near mexicali. I'll be starting a thread with tons of pictures shortly.
> 
> Un poco. Puedo habla bastante, lol.



Haha that's great man! Looking forward for that thread.


----------



## Kornowski

I took it in my garden before, I think it makes a *PERFECT* Vista Wallpaper


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Nice pic! ^



Thanks!


----------



## vroom_skies

Kornowski said:


> I took it in my garden before, I think it makes a *PERFECT* Vista Wallpaper



I challenge you to a duel sir!






hehe


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice picture, Bob 

Unfortunately, I don't have any gloves to slap you with


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, right back at ya man.


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres one for you guys






I might as well join you guys on the "Grass" challenge later on


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, right back at ya man.



I'll go and buy some, just for you, actually, if I mail you them, would you slap yourself? 



ramodkk said:


> I might as well join you guys on the "Grass" challenge later on



Haha! Sure thing, Omar!


----------



## speedyink

We must kung fu fight!


----------



## Motoxrdude

The border to get into the US from mexico


----------



## 4NGU$

enough of the grass already 

at the fair 









































only editing is the watermark


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> We must kung fu fight!



Ooooh, Speedys in! We need more gloves!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Danny's grass wins! So there!


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Danny's grass wins! So there!



Woooo! What do I win, money!? Excellent, I've PM'ed you my PayPal account info


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


>



Just be careful cause it could be taken as spam......


----------



## Ben

Hmm....I guess I better challenge ALL of you then!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Saw this bad boy near LA


----------



## elmer91

Motoxrdude said:


> Saw this bad boy near LA



that is a pretty cool pic.


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Hmm....I guess I better challenge ALL of you then!



Dammit Ben, way to show us up


----------



## Motoxrdude

Took this one on the side of a road


----------



## Irishwhistle

> Woooo! What do I win, money!? Excellent, I've PM'ed you my PayPal account info



Kool! I'll be taking, I mean sending -£350. I, I mean you, should be... erm... receiving it shortly.


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Dammit Ben, way to show us up



Sorry, the water droplets were calling to me  "Show me off, show me off!"


----------



## vroom_skies

What is this:


----------



## matt3118

3 pictures, untouched-
Taken for a school project, using a Canon EOS Rebel XT.  I have about 50 pictures like this, an entire timelapse of the event of a paintball hitting an egg.


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Kool! I'll be taking, I mean sending -£350. I, I mean you, should be... erm... receiving it shortly.



Erm, Yeah, sure I took, I mean, received the money you sent


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Erm, Yeah, sure I took, I mean, received the money you sent



I didn't get it.


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> I didn't get it.



Neither did I!? I've been ripped off!


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> What is this:



It's his new bed 

New ones from today:


----------



## Motoxrdude

What camera you using their ben? great pics btw


----------



## elmer91

im not as good as some of you guys are, still got some learnin to do. but anyways, here are some of my latest

thought i might join the grass war





only editing is the grayscale


----------



## Ben

Motoxrdude said:


> What camera you using their ben? great pics btw



This one  Except mine is the European version. Thanks.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ben said:


> This one  Except mine is the European version. Thanks.



O nice. I am trying to get the canon rebel xti for my graduation present. It looks like yous takes great pictures so now I am really looking forward to getting that camera .


----------



## Ramodkk

You can also look at the Nikon D40


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## elmer91

anyone want to comment on my pics from a few posts back? i am wanting some good pointers, and such.


----------



## Ben

elmer91 said:


> anyone want to comment on my pics from a few posts back? i am wanting some good pointers, and such.



What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sry guys, once again, these are very slightly edited. 
















(That's a reflection, so it's not NEAR as edited as it looks)


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Sry guys, once again, these are very slightly edited.
> 
> (That's a reflection, so it's not NEAR as edited as it looks)



Can't you read the thread title? *UN*edited  If I catch you again doing this, I'll throw you in the brig!  (Sarcasm)


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Can't you read the thread title? *UN*edited  If I catch you again doing this, I'll throw you in the brig!  (Sarcasm)



EEK!!!!!!!  But they're only VERY slightly edited... as in a VERY SMALL amount of saturation added. I barely call that editing.


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> EEK!!!!!!!  But they're only VERY slightly edited... as in a VERY SMALL amount of saturation added. I barely call that editing.



no excuse! off with his head!


----------



## elmer91

Ben said:


> What kind of camera are you using?



camera is a Konica Minolta Dimage z20. not the best, but it ok. I also use my brothers Nikon D80 on occasion.


----------



## Ramodkk

Guess what I found?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice one with the bee Ramodkk!


----------



## Darman

Here's a few


----------



## speedyink

Nice pictures, Darman


----------



## Darman

Thanks!


----------



## speedyink

Taken on my Sony ericsson cell phone


----------



## Darman

Schweet!

I wish I hade one of those, But I've got a verizon contract...


----------



## speedyink

Awesome phones.  I highly recommend them to anyone


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice one with the bee Ramodkk!



Thanks! It took me a while to get that shot!  out of 10 pics that was the only good one.

Nice pics there Darman


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some pictures from my LAN on Saturday.


----------



## voyagerfan99

OMG @ all the cables


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I know, right.


It was an awesome time. I started advertising an Xbox LAN today, to celebrate the new GTA, and I already got a small handful RSVPed.


----------



## Mankz_91

Those stackers really are MOOHASSIVE!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, my friend has one, and so do I.


----------



## Darman

I see BAWLS.....
thats good stuff, it is.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Darman said:


> I see BAWLS.....
> thats good stuff, it is.



Yeah, the sponsored us, sent us a free case and a Bawls Bag.


----------



## The_Other_One




----------



## speedyink

I know what was on their mind, lol


----------



## GSAV55

heh heh, its got great composition though
________
ShinyKiss


----------



## jimmymac

really liking this new lens


----------



## 4NGU$

^^pied wagtail


nice shot jimmy long lenses are good fun aren't they


----------



## jimmymac

aye, been taking it out to a load of places recently, went up to Chester Zoo last friday and took a shed load of pics. That one above was taken over at Talacre just near the beach today, horrible weather but that little un came in quite close to the car so just took a few shots out of the window


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## patrickv

my main workplace, well ,actually the car park





our dual carriage by night


----------



## voyagerfan99

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



that looks really cool! Where is that?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thats the Original Water Tower, located in Chicago, Illinois.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Water_Tower


----------



## Punk

I had a go with Macro on my 18-55mm lens. I used Manual Focus.


----------



## diduknowthat

Sorry for the small pic, I can't find the original one to upload again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

diduknowthat said:


> Sorry for the small pic, I can't find the original one to upload again.



Thats cool! Reminds me of the "Indian Echo Caves" in Pennsylvania.


----------



## patrickv

*Incoming....*

here's a few 

















more to come


----------



## Kornowski

Patrick, STOP PLAYING CRYSIS! 

Here's some;


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Patrick, STOP PLAYING CRYSIS!



hahahah loool 
yeah am addicted, not to mention there's Far Cry


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


>



Ouch thats just offensive 

i like th b/w one tho


----------



## 4NGU$

old-ish one since im board wating for danny


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> Ouch thats just offensive
> 
> i like th b/w one tho



Offensive? Haha! Is it because it's a HDR shot? 

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## patrickv

more shots from Crysis !! 

















Danny be jealous !!


----------



## Kornowski

Pat!  I never knew you had two 9800GX2's!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Pat!  I never knew you had two 9800GX2's!



so now you know, i don't think anyone's graphics on CF can beat mine !!


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> so now you know, i don't think anyone's graphics on CF can beat mine !!



Haha! I think you're right there!


----------



## Ben

some new ones...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> some new ones...



BEN! Get yer behind on deviantArt! NOW!!! lol  Awesome art... if you start putting stuff like that on dA I'll feature you in my journal.


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> BEN! Get yer behind on deviantArt! NOW!!! lol  Awesome art... if you start putting stuff like that on dA I'll feature you in my journal.



lol, alright, alright...im goin  I have been putting it off for a while now, might as well start putting some of my work in.


----------



## 4NGU$

right here are some from mine and dans ride yesterday 




























these are taken whist riding with no hands along side dan 















He lost balance


----------



## Kornowski

Sweet pictures, Chris! 

Way to make me look bad in the last picture!


----------



## Irishwhistle

You like?


----------



## 4NGU$

nice angle 

the background is a bit distracting tho 

heres some from tonight 
















and the final thing from yesterday 





can be found bigger here 

http://www.computerforum.com/117426-movement-pics-opinions-please-2.html#post950589


----------



## Kornowski

They're cool!

I like the 1st one the most!


----------



## Ramodkk

A_M_A_Z_I_N_G Pics Angus

and Danny, are you peeing in mid-air on the second to last pic??


----------



## Punk

Why didn't you pedaled that hill??


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> A_M_A_Z_I_N_G Pics Angus
> 
> and Danny, are you peeing in mid-air on the second to last pic??



Haha! I am indeed, all over my bike! 



Punk said:


> Why didn't you pedaled that hill??



It was sand, my enemy!


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> They're cool!
> 
> I like the 1st one the most!



cheers dan everyone in collage like that one the most so now i have to get that printed wall size 17x12 for just £1 so she can decide witch is best  

this is the other pic 




or 





ok so the top one is edited but i just want to know what you guys think is better  without starting a thread 



ramodkk said:


> A_M_A_Z_I_N_G Pics Angus
> 
> and Danny, are you peeing in mid-air on the second to last pic??


cheers man 

and that wasn't peeing , yes he like his bike that much 



Kornowski said:


> It was sand, my enemy!



nasty horrible deep thin grain b****** sand


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took some pictures for my LAN Gallery.. 
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/?action=view&current=OutsideVenuePictures021.jpg

More will be on the Gallery.

Link is there, picture was a bit big.


----------



## Punk

MTB session;


















And my friend taking a picture of me


----------



## Kornowski

What's the blue bike, it looks like an Iron Horse, is it?


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> What's the blue bike, it looks like an Iron Horse, is it?



Mongoose Swashbuckling


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Mongoose Swashbuckling



Never heard of it...

You look as if you've got some great places to ride there though!


----------



## voyagerfan99

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Took some pictures for my LAN Gallery..
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/?action=view&current=OutsideVenuePictures021.jpg
> 
> More will be on the Gallery.
> 
> Link is there, picture was a bit big.



DUDE! That place is sweet!


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Never heard of it...
> 
> You look as if you've got some great places to ride there though!




At first it was just a normal forest 

We built the trails


----------



## Crimsonite

Canon SD550

Their poop actually kinda killed the scene...-_-









My cooking:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

voyagerfan99 said:


> DUDE! That place is sweet!



Thanks, I am turning the LAN over into a VIP type LAN, since the Venue looks 'Important'.


----------



## Punk

I'm really enjoying my new SLR . Taken tonight:





















More pictures *here*


----------



## Ramodkk

That shrimp looks good!


----------



## bass76




----------



## patrickv

nice bushes 





i got a nice lens flare effect while taking this one...neat !!


----------



## patrickv

*Some More For Kornowski - Holy Cry (sis)*

hey Danny more shots for you :





























ALL ABOVE SHOTS TAKEN BY A *SONY ERICSSON W810I*


----------



## speedyink

Woot for w810i!  Heres some from my w810


----------



## elmer91

here are some i took last night. sorry about some of them being larger than the others, photobucket was being stupid with the resizing. i forgot to resize them before the upload.


----------



## speedyink

Awesome pictures, dude!


----------



## The_Other_One

Just a few pet pictures because I want to post them...  

First off, here's Lily.  She's a kitty one of my good friends is taking care of.  She was diagnosed with FeLV and the clinic were my friend works basically forced the kitty upon her.  It's basically palliative care.  As of recently (in the pics) the disease has really taken over.  She's lost a lot of weight and has gone blind.





(stupid me left the ISO high)




(perhaps one of the last times I get to play with her.  See the scar on my hand from where I fell a while back  )

Now for something not so sad...  Briggs saying hello.


----------



## Kornowski

Bass, Good choice in beer! 

Pat, I've told you once, Stop playing Crysis! 

Speedy, They're awesome, Nice pictures!

You too, elmer91, Love the effect!

TOO, Nice cat! 






Taken on Phone... I thought it looked cool


----------



## Irishwhistle

Now that the photo tourny is over I have a picture of a dog: 






 It's very likely I'll be keeping the dog as the owner hasn't shown up for quite a while and we've been trying hard to find the owner.


----------



## The_Other_One

Dogs, huh?

Bark


----------



## Irishwhistle

The_Other_One said:


> Dogs, huh?
> 
> Bark



Hark! Be that a snorting hedgehog?


----------



## The_Other_One

Irishwhistle said:


> Hark! Be that a snorting hedgehog?



Well...a squeaky one   His name escapes me now...  It's my friend's dog (the same one with the above kitty)...  I'll have to ask her


----------



## Irishwhistle

The_Other_One said:


> Well...a squeaky one   His name escapes me now...  It's my friend's dog (the same one with the above kitty)...  I'll have to ask her



Ah! I've seen snorting ones and squeaking ones.


----------



## jimmymac




----------



## Verve

nice jimmymac, all I can think of is the first shot of Gladiator there


----------



## jimmymac

Verve said:


> nice jimmymac, all I can think of is the first shot of Gladiator there


 

oooh good point, rather does don't it. Although i reckon Conwy is a little far derived from fields of spain


----------



## voyagerfan99

The_Other_One said:


> Dogs, huh?
> 
> Bark



(s)he's a cutie!


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres three with my new camera 

Macro:





10x Zoom:





Normal:





I'm happy with this camera so far!


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Heres three with my new camera
> 
> Macro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10x Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with this camera so far!



So ya finally got it, eh? Have fun. 

I really like the last picture.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks! yeah this camera is _the_ camera.  

Looka what I found me:


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's some more I just took:


----------



## speedyink

What camera is that?


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> What camera is that?



Fuji S700/S5700


----------



## Ramodkk

speedyink said:


> What camera is that?





Irishwhistle said:


> Fuji S700/S5700



^ Correct


----------



## speedyink

Aaah, yes.  'Tis a neat camera.  I've played around with the one in the store quite a bit.  Unfortunately we're now sold out  Damn manager isn't bringing in a replacement...douche.


----------



## Ramodkk

Go to Walmart 

(are there Walmarts on Canada?


----------



## speedyink

Haha, No I'm not shopping for a new camera or anything, it's just fun to play with them.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh lol, yeah I love to do that too. But then again, that makes me wanna have them!


----------



## speedyink

Thats the drawback of working here...I seem to be doing alright so far, haven't bought TOO many things I dont need


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Go to Walmart
> 
> (are there Walmarts on Canada?



It's really annoying that at the Walmart supercenter across the road from my neighborhood they've replaced the S700 with the 10MP, 12X zoom S1000fd that costs about the same as the S700... every time I walk by it it stares at me. lol  I hate it when new stuff comes out that costs the same as what I have, but is better... like when I got a Creative ZEN V Plus and then the ZEN come out for the same price.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I know what you mean


----------



## speedyink

My Sony DSC-W5 5MP 3X Zoom Point and shoot camera cost me $400...

Makes me mad that the S700 is Half the price


----------



## vroom_skies

Basically no electronics hold their value no a days, it's a bummer.


----------



## Ramodkk

Tell me! I bought my HD3870 for $250, now you can find them for frickin $160!


----------



## Irishwhistle

My first camera cost about $130... now it costs around $30, but $30 is really overpriced... I wouldn't sell that camera to my worst enemy it's so bad.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres a recent one:





Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Heres a recent one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Kumpletely toodily kool! XD


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, glad ya liked it man.

Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

What do you think?


----------



## Ramodkk

Great man


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Great man


 
Thanks!


----------



## elmer91

i got a question. here on may 11th, i am going to be taking pics for a wedding. i will have a nikon d80 to take the pics. i was wondering if anyone had any tips, hints, and tricks for this. this is my first time taking pics at a wedding. the person just wanted someone that owuld take pics for a small price.


----------



## Ramodkk

Sorry! I've never dealt with taking pictures for a special occasion but I'm sure some of the pros in here will give you an idea 

Here's some more from me:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ramodkk, I like the ant hill!


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> i got a question. here on may 11th, i am going to be taking pics for a wedding. i will have a nikon d80 to take the pics. i was wondering if anyone had any tips, hints, and tricks for this. this is my first time taking pics at a wedding. the person just wanted someone that owuld take pics for a small price.


 
I can't suggest any tips of my own, but I would highly reccomend reading possibly the best photography book ever called "understanding exposure"... the first chapter has helped my photography tremendously.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Irishwhistle said:


> What do you think?


 
I got a comment, but does anyone have any recomondations to improve them?


----------



## Ramodkk

5th picture down has a pretty bright background which takes your attention off the target in the middle. 
6th picture is just a bit dark.

That's all I noticed, everything else looks great! 

What about mine?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> 5th picture down has a pretty bright background which takes your attention off the target in the middle.
> 6th picture is just a bit dark.
> 
> That's all I noticed, everything else looks great!
> 
> What about mine?


 
Agreed... which is too bad because I like the red leaves. 

Yeah... it wouldn't be if I edited it though.  I'm finally abiding by the assumed rule of being unedited. XD

Thanks! 

#1 is good

#2 is good

#3 is good

#4 is good

#5 is a bit blurry

#6 could have a bit better composition

#7 is good

I highly suggest you read the book "Understanding Exposure" it's awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks for the feedback man


----------



## patrickv

posting away :
this one is funny, i actually use my mobile to take this picture via a binocular





and these 2, i was the driver, and taking pics at the same time, not a good idea


----------



## Geoff

The first one is pretty cool, but the last two are kinda, eh, lol.


----------



## patrickv

[-0MEGA-];960927 said:
			
		

> The first one is pretty cool, but the last two are kinda, eh, lol.



i wish i had a digital camera but those sh*t cost more than a car !! lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Get the Fuji S700, cheap yet amazing!


----------



## Ben

Some new ones I took yesterday:


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Good shots man! 

Here's one from me:


----------



## The_Other_One

I returned to an abandoned greenhouse to find it had changed a fair amount...  Depressing...

October 20, 2007
April 30, 2008

Among these changes, I could tell vandals had gone and destroyed portions of the building.  Oh well...


----------



## Punk

New picture I took yesterday 






The smoke comes from Nuclear Power Plants near Valence


----------



## patrickv

*Darkwing* DUCKS  lol




and no, the dog is not dead, just tanning





and on the beach, no thats not crysis, it's *JUST CAUSE*


----------



## speedyink

Damn you guys and your new pictures.  I need to go out and take some more, it's been too long

Really liking that picture with the tree Punk.

Ben and TOO, your shots are awesome, keep up the good work.  

Patrick, like the binocular shot

ramodkk, good picture of the flowers, reminds me of a similar picture I took...

..
Which I don't think I've posted here.  Ahh, I think I found a few that I haven't posted yet.  If I already posted them then I apologize, it's early and I haven't quite woken up yet(stupid work, I should still be in bed).


----------



## Punk

speedyink said:


> Damn you guys and your new pictures.  I need to go out and take some more, it's been too long
> 
> Really liking that picture with the tree Punk.



Thanks! 

I really this picture, the mood with the lazy feet


----------



## speedyink

Punk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I really this picture, the mood with the lazy feet



Yeah, me and some friends went there and chilled at a few various spots with some brews.  Good times


----------



## Irishwhistle

Once again I'm breaking the thread rules and posting  slightly edited picture (just a slight contrast boost) because, even though I like the original, I like the edited version a lot better. XD


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got an orchid from my uncle for Easter.






Today I took some pics of the girls.


----------



## Vizy

Nice Chickens


----------



## Irishwhistle

Irishwhistle said:


> Once again I'm breaking the thread rules and posting  slightly edited picture (just a slight contrast boost) because, even though I like the original, I like the edited version a lot better. XD



Does anyone have any comments? Is there too much contrast? Is it oversaturated? Just right? I'm crazy about contrast, but I don't know about the rest of you... Any other comments about it? Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


> Does anyone have any comments? Is there too much contrast? Is it oversaturated? Just right? I'm crazy about contrast, but I don't know about the rest of you... Any other comments about it? Thanks!



I like it, I think you've got it just right!

My only concern, is that, you need a bike with suspension!


----------



## 4NGU$

i think the ground is too saturated 

but its your preference


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> I like it, I think you've got it just right!
> 
> My only concern, is that, you need a bike with suspension!



Thanks! 

You're right...  It's a cheap bike and I don't have the money to get a new one (savin' up for a D-SLR.)  I never use it off-road anyway. 



4NGU$ said:


> i think the ground is too saturated
> 
> but its your preference



You're probably right


----------



## Irishwhistle

How do you like this one?


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> How do you like this one?



There's just too much noise in the skies for both of the pictures...can I see the original?


----------



## Punk




----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> There's just too much noise in the skies for both of the pictures...can I see the original?



There's more noise than I'd like. 

At the moment I can't upload them because my computer is acting up and  opening a 7.1MP pixel wouldn't be the greatest for it. I'll hopefully do it later though.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


>



Woah! Now that's macro! How are you liking your D40?


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> Woah! Now that's macro! How are you liking your D40?



I'm loving it 

I used the big lens, set it to 300mm zoom and used the macro manual focus 

I was standing 3/4 of a meter away


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> I'm loving it
> 
> I used the big lens, set it to 300mm zoom and used the macro manual focus
> 
> I was standing 3/4 of a meter away



Are you seeing the 6MP as a problem? I'm thinking that the D40 may be the SLR I'll upgrade to when I have the money, but I don't like the idea of 6MP. 

Woah! Kool! I had to get about 1cm away to get this bee:


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> but I don't like the idea of 6MP.



Megapixels are overated.  *Looks over at my 5MP* <_<;   >_>;

Well, seems we're in a bee mood today...
















^^Err, ignore what the bee's in.  He was there on his own accord, I don't think he could get enough of it, haha.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> ^^Err, ignore what the bee's in.  He was there on his own accord.



 Haha... Sure!


----------



## speedyink

Ok, so maybe we put him in there, but we didn't stop him from leaving  I think he enjoyed it, he sat there for a good hour.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Megapixels are overated.  *Looks over at my 5MP* <_<;   >_>;



Yeah, I know, but more MP DOES mean bigger size. You see, I'm highly considering going into photography professionally and for that more size is better.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Ok, so maybe we put him in there, but we didn't stop him from leaving  I think he enjoyed it, he sat there for a good hour.



Haha! We're thinking of the same thing, right?


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Yeah, I know, but more MP DOES mean bigger size. You see, I'm highly considering going into photography professionally and for that more size is better.



Yes, it certainly does.  I was just making myself feel better about my lowly point and shoot



Kornowski said:


> Haha! We're thinking of the same thing, right?



I think we are, lol.  The funny thing was when we put him in there he started eating it, then eventually just passed out face first into it for a while.  The most fun I've ever had with bees, lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Yes, it certainly does.  I was just making myself feel better about my lowly point and shoot



Ah! Teehee!  

It's a pretty capable P&S though.


----------



## Irishwhistle

This one is 100% unedited!


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! Teehee!
> 
> It's a pretty capable P&S though.



Yeah, I've been really happy with it.  It's definately served me well.  It's getting about time to upgrade though

Holy crapola, wish my Macro was even near that good


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Yeah, I've been really happy with it.  It's definately served me well.  It's getting about time to upgrade though
> 
> Holy crapola, wish my Macro was even near that good



Wait a second...what kind of camera do you use again..?

Random stuff:


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> I think we are, lol.  The funny thing was when we put him in there he started eating it, then eventually just passed out face first into it for a while.  The most fun I've ever had with bees, lol.



Haha! That's hilarious!


----------



## Ben

This is only my second time doing a shot like this. I thought it would be fun.


----------



## Ramodkk

How did you do that? That's pimpin!


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> How did you do that? That's pimpin!



I just sat down in one place and took half-second frames of him running. Once I got the pictures onto the computer, I cut each section of him running into one picture 

Here was the very first one that I did. Obviously not very well done due to no tripod and the birds were moving quite fast.


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't get it but cool! 

I'm sorry, I'm tired, had that EOCT test today...


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Wait a second...what kind of camera do you use again..?



Sony Cybershot DSC W-5


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Sony Cybershot DSC W-5



You've been taking shots like that with a camera like that? 

But I suppose you really don't need a top of the line SLR to take amazing pictures. Work with what you have.


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> You've been taking shots like that with a camera like that?
> 
> But I suppose you really don't need a top of the line SLR to take amazing pictures. Work with what you have.



Yep, the key is in the manual mode.  Luckily the older Sony cameras had more manual functions than the ones out today do.  

Yes, it's definately a matter of working with what you have, lol.  After a while you figure out how the focus works, and how to properly adjust aperture and shutter speed.  I'm also lucky that this camera is very good with the iso settings, and never brings it up high enough to produce much noise.  This can be a pain with shots in darker areas, but it's definately worth it in the end.


----------



## Punk

Yeah I've been using a Olympus D545 Z until recently 

The camera isn't what takes the picture, it's the owner


----------



## vroom_skies

I've been using my pinhole camera this whole time!


----------



## speedyink

aah, yes.  The infamous digital pinhole camera


----------



## vroom_skies

Ah, indeed.
If truth be told, they are quite rare.

Hehe


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> The camera isn't what takes the picture, it's the owner



And I always thought it was my camera taking the pics.


----------



## Punk

My new dog 






I call this picture : The Last Man Standing






Hidden house!






Sunset over St Marcellin (from my window)







All these pictures were taken from my room


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> My new dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this picture : The Last Man Standing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset over St Marcellin (from my window)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these pictures were taken from my room



Wow! Nice view! Nice looking dog too.


----------



## Punk

It's interesting to see how one place can look so different in two moment:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458/tags/From my window

These were all taken from my window

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Ramodkk

Sweet shots man! As always


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Sweet shots man! As always




Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> It's interesting to see how one place can look so different in two moment:
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458/tags/From my window
> 
> These were all taken from my window
> 
> Thanks for the comment



Wow! I love the sunrise! 

Just wondering, do you live in Northern France or Southern France?


----------



## Punk

Southern

Near Grenoble


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Southern
> 
> Near Grenoble



Ah! Cool... I've heard that southern France is a lot nicer than northern France.


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! Cool... I've heard that southern France is a lot nicer than northern France.



It's different 

Just like California and Boston  

The north has big forest, the south is more dry


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> It's different
> 
> Just like California and Boston
> 
> The north has big forest, the south is more dry



I was actually talking about government and people, but, whatever.


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> I was actually talking about government and people, but, whatever.



Yes it is true, people are more welcoming in the South than in the North. People in the South act like people in California. In the North, they avoid the eye to eye contact... Not all of them, let's not generalize


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Yes it is true, people are more welcoming in the South than in the North. People in the South act like people in California. In the North, they avoid the eye to eye contact... Not all of them, let's not generalize



But do you know how it happened? France used to be very split... the Catholics were in the north and the Huguenots (French protestants) in the south. 

It's kinda interesting that there was an election a while back in France where the north's votes all went one way and the south's went the other. Kinda weird...


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> But do you know how it happened? France used to be very split... the Catholics were in the north and the Huguenots (French protestants) in the south.


Didn't know that...


Irishwhistle said:


> It's kinda interesting that there was an election a while back in France where the north's votes all went one way and the south's went the other. Kinda weird...



Are you talking about the election of our president?

If so here are the results:
http://elections.france2.fr/afp/presidentielle/flash/fr/2007/index-fr.php?origine=france2

Blue being Sarkozy (right) and red being Segolene Royal (left).


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Didn't know that...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the election of our president?
> 
> If so here are the results:
> http://elections.france2.fr/afp/presidentielle/flash/fr/2007/index-fr.php?origine=france2
> 
> Blue being Sarkozy (right) and red being Segolene Royal (left).



Well, I'm talking about the election sometime around 2000... I think... I know it's not the 2007 one though.


----------



## Punk

Hmm ok.

Was it the European Referendum? The one to know if France accepted the European new agreement. They rejected it to show that they weren't happy with the current president Chirac who wasn't doing anything (but wasn't going backwards like Sarkozy...( In my opinion )).


----------



## Punk

Macro Flower






Scary Church Tower


----------



## vroom_skies

I like the first one Punk.

Heres one for me:





Bob


----------



## Punk

Thanks!

That's a nice sunset!


----------



## tidyboy21




----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Ramodkk

Great pics man! ^

Here's one from me:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Pictures.



















Photobucket resized them, but the original files look great.


----------



## kobaj

^Oh wow, Can I get that last one off of you in the original size :O ?
Amazing pictures!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks.


Sure, I'll send you the file.


Some more.


----------



## Ben

New ones from yesterday


----------



## Ramodkk

Here one more from me:


----------



## Punk




----------



## speedyink

Blacklight Pictures











And a bunch I took with my cellphone


----------



## patrickv

latest :


----------



## elmer91

Speedy, what kind of cell phone do you have? i think those are pretty good pics to be coming from a cell.


----------



## speedyink

It's the Sony Ericsson W810i

I'm tempted to get the k850i, with it's 5 MP camera...


----------



## 4NGU$

that pretty good quality for a phone tho 

really like the one fo the people on the beach 

im think im getting the k850i next month


----------



## Justin

hey. my first time posting on this thread! be nice! 

i don't have a good camera though. it's a sony cybershot dscw90 8.1MP digital camera.

comments are appreciated. i know my photos aren't great so suggestions how to make them better are welcome. 

for some reason my photos look darker than when you view it on the camera.


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres another one:





Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Bob!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man


----------



## Justin

here's some from my recent trip to hong kong.

bored inside the plane















IFC Mall










Victoria Harbor


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Heres another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


 
Dude! That's AWESOME!


----------



## vroom_skies

Glad you guys like them.

Jnsky- Those last two city shots are pretty neat.

Bob


----------



## Geoff




----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34, nice pics! liking the ones from the airplane, and the city skyline ones.


----------



## Justin

thanks! woopee! i'm happy now.


----------



## elmer91

they do look great. that last you posted of the city skyline, do you have a color version? that would make a good background. and the airplane shots would be killer if they were taken at sunset. ( i love the sunset shots, esp. when some stuff is outlined)


----------



## Justin

hehe. well, here's a colored version of the city skyline. not really great though. there's noise in the picture and sort of blurred. i hate my camera.


----------



## Justin

i borrowed my older sister's Canon EOS 450D and went for a drive to the bayside of Manila. that was the first time i used a DSLR camera. so yeah, these are test photos.


























hehe, there was a wedding car so i took a couple of pics.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> hehe. well, here's a colored version of the city skyline. not really great though. there's noise in the picture and sort of blurred. i hate my camera.



thanks, what camera do you got? i want an upgrade, but im to cheap. i'll continue using my brothers D80.


----------



## Justin

Sony Cybershot DSCW90 Digital Camera. It's an "okay camera". Picture quality degrades (noise) when I set the ISO higher than 400. (Yup, that's how bad this camera is.)

Those pictures above were taken with my sister's Canon EOS 450D DSLR.


----------



## kobaj

Playing around with macro function on my camera, yeah, Im that bored XD.








And my personal favorite.


----------



## Ben

kobaj said:


> Playing around with macro function on my camera, yeah, Im that bored XD.



What are you looking at there? All those colleges are right near me


----------



## elmer91

where i said i liked the shot from the plane, but would look better with a sunset, i just made it that. gotta love photoshop. and it is my new background, if you dont mind, jnskyliner34.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Justin

elmer91 said:


> where i said i liked the shot from the plane, but would look better with a sunset, i just made it that. gotta love photoshop. and it is my new background, if you dont mind, jnskyliner34.



no worries. i'd like to see a screenshot. post in the "post your desktop thread."


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> no worries. i'd like to see a screenshot. post in the "post your desktop thread."



ok, it will be up in a few.


----------



## kobaj

Ben said:


> What are you looking at there? All those colleges are right near me



Hehe, we got done taking our AP tests and they give you this little book with a list of colleges and their codes to send the results. I opened to a random page and took pictures. The bar codes are from the same book/tests.


----------



## Justin

Food Photos! Shot with Canon EOS 450D.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];974869 said:
			
		

>




Very nice!

What is your camera?


----------



## Punk

The moon again 

But this time way better


----------



## Justin




----------



## elmer91

here a some i took at a wedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What is your camera?


Thanks!  It was actually with my Canon S3-IS.


----------



## tidyboy21

The Moon


----------



## Punk

tidyboy21 said:


> The Moon



Yeah yeah bigger lens!

Show off 



Just kidding


----------



## cudenver

jnskyliner34 said:


> Food Photos! Shot with Canon EOS 450D.



You really want to change your white balance, you pics look alittle yellow to me.


----------



## elmer91

cudenver said:


> You really want to change your white balance, you pics look alittle yellow to me.



i see it too, the first two look okay.


----------



## Vizy

elmer91 said:


> i see it too, the first two look okay.



i thought it was just the lighting. But then, i don't no smores about cameras.


----------



## elmer91

Vizy93 said:


> i thought it was just the lighting. But then, i don't no smores about cameras.



it could be the lighting. in some places the lights give off a yellow-ish glow. i know a lot of churches have that lighting, making it a pain to take pics for a wedding. it seems to blur a lot in that light.


----------



## Justin

it was the lighting. the first 2 were taken in another restaurant.

well, i still have to figure out how to use a DSLR.


----------



## Vizy

So i was right. How much did the camera set you back?


----------



## Justin

it's not really mine. it's my sisters. i borrow it often. 

we bought it when we were in hong kong. it costs 7000 HK Dollars. so that's around 900 US Dollars or so.


----------



## elmer91

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's not really mine. it's my sisters. i borrow it often.
> 
> we bought it when we were in hong kong. it costs 7000 HK Dollars. so that's around 900 US Dollars or so.



sounds like me borrowing my bro's D80 all the time. lol


----------



## Vizy

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's not really mine. it's my sisters. i borrow it often.
> 
> we bought it when we were in hong kong. it costs 7000 HK Dollars. so that's around 900 US Dollars or so.



oh. Cool. We use a kodak easyshare wahttyamatchyacallit 5 mp that cost us 140 USD  We don't really care about how the pictures come out.


----------



## Justin

my personal camera is a sony cybershot dscw90 8.1 mp digital camera. bought it for $230 when i was in Los Angeles. bought it in Costco, ROFL! 

it's crappy when shooting in low light places.


----------



## patrickv

on them roads again


----------



## Punk




----------



## elmer91

went riding this weekend, first time out with the new quad. here are some pics from the ride.
these are the ones of the quad.


----------



## elmer91

here are the one from the ride, and the night pics


----------



## voyagerfan99

the bike looks pretty sweet.

Harley?


----------



## elmer91

voyagerfan99 said:


> the bike looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Harley?



nope. 2007 Honda VTX1300R with a few goodies.


----------



## Justin

nice pics elmer! 

here are some old photos. i still didn't know that the image quality degrades when the ISO is set over 400.


----------



## Justin

Foliage shots. Took these an hour ago in the late afternoon. 

Did some little editing to them because of the crappy image quality my camera produces.


----------



## The_Other_One

Figures my 55-200mm lens comes AFTER I go exploring.  Oh well.  I was quite exhausted during this trip, so I didn't take very many "artistic" photos.

















(I took two pics in that area then ran back upstairs  )


----------



## Punk




----------



## speedyink

All taken with the Sony Ericsson K850i





















Except this one


----------



## elmer91

speedy, what exactly is the second picture of?


----------



## speedyink

Clouds


----------



## elmer91

you changed it on me, when i looked at it, it was the green one. lol


----------



## Justin

nice pics speedy 

2nd pic, were you on a plane?  yeah, what's the green thing?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

elmer91 said:


> speedy, what exactly is the second picture of?





speedyink said:


> Clouds




Lol.


Great pictures.


----------



## speedyink

Haha.  The green thing is a glass sculpture with a green laser pointer shining at it.  And yes I was on a plane in the second pic.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## connersdad19

here are some pics that i have taken with a canon powershot a530


----------



## connersdad19




----------



## connersdad19

not as good as everyone else's but i like em for the camera that took them lol....uploading some more ...some i didnt take the date and time off  the pic but photoshop can fix it...but they are uneditied lol


----------



## connersdad19




----------



## connersdad19




----------



## Kornowski

I really like that last photo, Nice one!


----------



## Geoff

@connorsdad, try not to use the flash when your taking pictures of snow, but pretty nice pictures.


----------



## connersdad19

[-0MEGA-];986317 said:
			
		

> @connorsdad, try not to use the flash when your taking pictures of snow, but pretty nice pictures.



yes i fail lol.....never really taken pictures much...just here and there....the wife and i will be getting a digital slr soon...


----------



## The_Other_One

A little critter mom stumbled across.  I should have used my new lens.  I probably could have done better without the flash


----------



## speedyink

Guess who got a new camera


----------



## The_Other_One

Yay for Panasonics!


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, I've been pretty happy with it so far, only had it a day.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's one


----------



## Geoff

Taken with a stock Canon S3 IS.


----------



## Justin

Help! Frogs! 




(_i have a phobia_)


----------



## Geoff

It's coming to get you, watch out!


----------



## Punk




----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


>


 
Have I told you to get a deviantART account before?


----------



## Geoff

Punk, what was the shutter speed on those photos?


----------



## vroom_skies

All the exif data is intact.


----------



## Darman

Only edit is the B&W


----------



## 4NGU$

oooo nice hat 

me like fox


----------



## Kornowski

Chris, Bike pictures?


----------



## 4NGU$

danny gpu ? 

how much ?
cbfa with pming and on topic


----------



## 4NGU$

ok not unedited but im not uploading others so


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> danny gpu ?
> 
> how much ?
> cbfa with pming and on topic



About £55 I think...

Pfffft, Lazyy! 


Great pictures Chris, Any more?


----------



## 4NGU$

nah not in the mood to upload them 

meh too much for me


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> nah not in the mood to upload them
> 
> meh too much for me



You're not in the mood, Huh... To click the mouse? 

Ah... That's a really low price for the card, I won't go any cheaper, sorry.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];990579 said:
			
		

> Punk, what was the shutter speed on those photos?



30 seconds on all of them.

Just found out yesterday how to get to bulb mode...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> 30 seconds on all of them.
> 
> Just found out yesterday how to get to bulb mode...



I want a bulb mode!


----------



## speedyink

My new camera actually has a starry night mode.  I'm gonna have to try that out


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> I want a bulb mode!



I never used it yet, waiting for the next storm to come (impatiently ).

Taken with my old D-camera (Olympus D545):


----------



## voyagerfan99

My camera sucks - even with the flash off.


----------



## Punk

Here is an old one for you Voyagerfan


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks 

They come by almost every minute. I'm glad I got this feeder!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> I never used it yet, waiting for the next storm to come (impatiently ).
> 
> Taken with my old D-camera (Olympus D545):



Too bad the latest storms here have been way to violent to go out in... it's more like go down in the basement weather.  Nice pics btw.


----------



## The_Other_One

Some people were curious about my new Jazz HDV178 camcorder.  Here are some photos I took with it.  Indoor shots leave much to be desired, but outside, it's rather impressive.  Pictures were taken in the 5MP mode then cropped and auto levels in Photoshop.  The white balance can be a bit off in heavy greenery.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks good!

I'm really ready for a new camera.


----------



## Justin

same here


----------



## The_Other_One

This Jazz camera isn't the best all around camera, but makes superb outdoor videos and snapshots.  If that's where you'll primarily be shooting, you may consider one of these.





(auto levels, sharpened, cropped, shrunk 50%)

Hehe...can you tell I've been working on my jeep...


----------



## speedyink

I can't decide whether or not I like this one...


----------



## Punk

Totally random:

My skateboard 






Cellphone pictures of London






















Cellphone pictures of my bike


----------



## Justin

looks like your board has seen it's fair share of rails.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> looks like your board has seen it's fair share of rails.



Oh yeah 

I prefer bowls and ramp though.


----------



## Justin

do you skate the pipe?


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> do you skate the pipe?



Used to, but haven't in the past 3 years...


----------



## Punk

New pictures taken today (and yesterday night) in chronological order:

*yesterday*





*Today*


----------



## Darman

A couple of pictures of me taken with my friend's Fuji and an pc-cabled flash. (sorry they're so big, but I'm far too lazy to resize them!)


----------



## patrickv

Here's some from home :


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Took it today. I love those vines. If only they'd climb up the top to the other side.


----------



## Punk

Sunset :


----------



## jasonz

This is a pic taken of the sunset over a new building being built on Texas A&M University campus.










Sunset in panama city


----------



## TFT

Here's a few of my birthday present. A 2 hour training flight in a single prop.

Just after take off





The east side of Cornwall





Another of the east side


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Nice!


----------



## pies

Trying the camera


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Motoxrdude

Took this ontop of sugerbowl near donner pass. You can see donner lake on the right.


----------



## Punk

Oh god I love mountains 

Great view!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Motoxrdude said:


> Took this ontop of sugerbowl near donner pass. You can see donner lake on the right.



I imagine thats where the Donner party got stranded?



Anyway, I still think my camera sucks.


----------



## jimkonow

my girlfriend taking pictures with the doors off the jeep


----------



## CPTMuller

So I got a D40 for my graduation gift ( a couple weeks ago), haven't gone anywhere noteworthy but I took some nice stuff:






Intel Building. they hosted a sweet lan in there:



just some of the stuff:



another angle:



worked out to be 150 people.


----------



## Punk

Moon shots:


----------



## voyagerfan99

CPTMuller said:


> just some of the stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> worked out to be 150 people.



I see someone running StepMania!


----------



## luckyedboy66

keep shooting the moon, punk (no pun intended). I have always liked taking/viewing pics of it.


----------



## Motoxrdude

OK so we where at the beach the other day (by other day i mean 2 months ago, lol) and i took this one by accident but it turned out AMAZING considering I didn't even know the camera was on and took a picture when I was walking.


----------



## Punk

luckyedboy66 said:


> keep shooting the moon, punk (no pun intended). I have always liked taking/viewing pics of it.



Did it tonight again


----------



## patrickv

Here's mine, i took it with my phone SE w810i, a panoramic shot, with only 2 pictures. I couln't do 3 because of the bushes !!
not that perfect...


----------



## 4NGU$

hmm i have that phone i haven't tried out the pano mode yet i will have to take a look at it


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha I like the Crysis disc!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Warning, lots of pictures.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Those are some really great shots!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks.


----------



## iceman88

These are some cool pics friends. Nice photos and real good eye.
I'll post some when time permits. The thread is a wonder.
Good work guys.

Software Sale Discounts/Photo Promo Codes


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks for the spam Iceman.

Reported.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I took the pictures so I can make my own banner for my site and stuff. 


I am glad they came out great.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I admit... this one is just SLIGHTLY edited... seriously, I barely edited it!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's some more:


----------



## Punk

Slightly edited:






Not edited at all:


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Hey Irish, were those taken with the S700?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Hey Irish, were those taken with the S700?



Yup! Every single one... it's the only camera I've got.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice! Know I know the potential of my camera.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took some pictures for my website banner.

Photobucket's resize makes it look a bit bad.


----------



## Punk

My dog:


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Took some pictures for my website banner.
> 
> Photobucket's resize makes it look a bit bad.



That's awesome! Great Photo!


----------



## speedyink

Yay, more pictures.


----------



## rbxslvr

One of my favorite pictures.  I took this several years ago.  I wish I had the camera I have now.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


>



That's awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk

Speedy, the second picture is an awesome Bokeh!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks, Danny! 

Rbxslvr, a few pages back in this thread, I have pictures taken from the top of the John Hancock.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> That's awesome!



It was.  I didn't surf, but I drove the boat for a while.  Definately a fun night



ramodkk said:


> Speedy, the second picture is an awesome Bokeh!



I know, too bad I took it after the tournament was posted.


----------



## rbxslvr

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Rbxslvr, a few pages back in this thread, I have pictures taken from the top of the John Hancock.


Those are great, though I must admit, out of all your pictures that I've seen, I like that skyline one the best.  Beautiful


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, I like them as well. The original file looks a lot better. 




Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from when I was on vacation, there was a big storm coming!


----------



## Punk

http://www.computerforum.com/122703-post-your-storm-big-clouds-pictures.html


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/122703-post-your-storm-big-clouds-pictures.html


haha, thanks for the link, I completely forgot about that


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1015576 said:
			
		

> haha, thanks for the link, I completely forgot about that



No problem


----------



## voyagerfan99

WARNING: THIS IS GRAPHIC (Disgusting)

It's a dead carcass that we found in the yard yesterday. We were on vacation for the past week, so this is a few days old. The stench was really horrible and those legs are HUGE! Kinda like chicken legs on steroids. Just look at the claw on the rear of it's foot.

http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/1049/1003372jn3.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Playing with the new camera:















I'm uploading more, slowly.


----------



## Punk

Awesome pictures Hyper Kagome!


----------



## connersdad19

just got a new camera right out of the box and took these pics....




















































here are some pics of an old drive in


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks Punk!

I might be going to the zoo tomorrow. The two white Bengal tigers they have in on borrow from Ontario are still there, and they had two little white kittens! I'm such a softy with tigers... so beautiful and majestic.

They also have geese, ducks... peacocks that free roam around the grounds, so that should be some good picture taking.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I love water pics!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my first moon shot


----------



## Punk

That's very good 

I love moon shots


----------



## patrickv

mine, nothing new


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> That's very good
> 
> I love moon shots



Thanks, I had never done them, loving the idea.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Thanks, I had never done them, loving the idea.



Maybe you've seen mine already:


----------



## Geoff

Wow, how long was the exposure time on that last shot?


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1018733 said:
			
		

> Wow, how long was the exposure time on that last shot?



30 seconds.

. It was my first try


----------



## vroom_skies

Should be 20 seconds judging by your exif data.

Bob


----------



## TFT

and taken on the 15th April at 11.01


----------



## Punk

TFT said:


> and taken on the 15th April at 11.01



Haha yeah 

I guess it was 20 secs then 

I had it on Aperture mode, which means it chooses the shutter speed automatically


----------



## Ramodkk

I took mine the other way around, on shutter speed mode. 

Punk, that middle pictures is awesome!


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Punk, that middle pictures is awesome!



Thanks 

Taken on manual mode, changed the shutter speed between the moon and the landscapes


----------



## Punk

I had a go at Day moons


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> ...changed the shutter speed between the moon and the landscapes



Wait wait wait, explain that! 

So you can chose individual parts of scene to have different individual shutter speeds?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Awhhhh!


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Wait wait wait, explain that!
> 
> So you can chose individual parts of scene to have different individual shutter speeds?



Basically by changing the shutter speed, you get between this:





(low shutter speed)

and this:




(High shutter speed)

So I chose somewhere in the middle and got the picture


----------



## oscaryu1

Are those the same thing? The sun?!


----------



## Punk

Those two pictures are the moon taken on different shutter speed


----------



## elmer91

here are some pics of fireworks last weekend. this was my first time taking pics of fireworks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Those look great!


----------



## speedyink

Uploaded some pictures off my cellphone I took in downtown harrisburg.  





























































And a couple from city island


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You gotta be kidding me, what cellphone is that?


----------



## rbxslvr

Lol... looks like you must have duct taped a cell phone to a nice cannon rebel or something.


----------



## Ramodkk

Anyways, here's some pictures I took in Stone Mountain, Georgia.


----------



## speedyink

ramodkk said:


> ^ You gotta be kidding me, what cellphone is that?





rbxslvr said:


> Lol... looks like you must have duct taped a cell phone to a nice cannon rebel or something.



Lol, it's the Sony Ericsson k850i.  Killer phone


----------



## voyagerfan99

The first fountain pic looks great! Maybe I'll take that over an iPhone when it comes to me getting a new phone in January.

Here's one of the girls way back then:


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> The first fountain pic looks great! Maybe I'll take that over an iPhone when it comes to me getting a new phone in January.



If the camera is important to you, definately this is better than the iphone.  I'm pretty sure this thing can do everything the iphone can, except with a much better camera.


----------



## Ramodkk

How much more expensive/cheaper is the Ericsson k850i than the iPhone?


----------



## Kesava

taken with my new camera.. i havent done much photography before so thats why they kinda suck haha but anyway. there are from out the front in the garden.

ants






praying mantis


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha that praying mantis pic is awesome 

What camera do you have? :confused"

Here's another moon shot:


----------



## Kesava

Sony H50

Using the Macro setting with the praying mantis doesnt work as id like it.
it picks up the mantis as the main thing and focuses on that so the leaves in front of it are blurred.

its kinda good cos the mantis is the main attraction. but id rather the whole thing was clear except for the leaves in the background.

the mouth kinda freaks me out haha


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha it does! 

I think it's normal, since the leaves in front are obviously closer to the lens. Anyways, I like it just like it is. It adds more depth, if the leaves in front were focused too, it'd me boring!


----------



## Kesava

haha alright then.

if i see any more insects in the 
garden ill take some more photos


----------



## Kesava

well heres a squirrel.
it was pretty far away (50 metres or so) so i couldnt get a decent shot, and its not particularly artistic but anyway:






by the way, you know how some cameras have the feature that takes like 4 pictures in a row one after another so you can like choose the best one and stuff?
well will the quality of them be any different to a single photo?


----------



## vroom_skies

Heres a shot I took a day ago.






Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

That's awesome dude!


----------



## vroom_skies

aww shucks. 
Thanks ramodkk

Bob


----------



## brian

well i was a bit bored...














and yes the cam did the color. i did not edit them


----------



## patrickv

couple of mine









more to come, watch this space !!

edit : shots taken by Sony Ericsson w810i then sized down to 1024x768 in cs3


----------



## speedyink

ramodkk said:


> How much more expensive/cheaper is the Ericsson k850i than the iPhone?



The iphone is $50 more than the Sony to buy with a plan.  The iphone voice/data phones are much more expensive, though (at least on my carrier).  For example, I get unlimited txt, picture msg, data, and all the little extras, for $50 a month.  For the iPhone, $60 a month gets you half the minutes, only 400mb of data, and only 75 txt msgs.  And that doesn't include the little extras (call display, etc.).

Soo, in my opinion the iphone is a rip off.


----------



## Ramodkk

Definitely, thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> The iphone is $50 more than the Sony to buy with a plan.  The iphone voice/data phones are much more expensive, though (at least on my carrier).  For example, I get unlimited txt, picture msg, data, and all the little extras, for $50 a month.  For the iPhone, $60 a month gets you half the minutes, only 400mb of data, and only 75 txt msgs.  And that doesn't include the little extras (call display, etc.).
> 
> Soo, in my opinion the iphone is a rip off.


I wish my plan was that cheap, I pay $45 for 450 minutes w/ 200 texts.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from my hike up Mt. Monadnock this afternoon.


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1023196 said:
			
		

> Here are some from my hike up Mt. Monadnock this afternoon.



I hiked up there a few years ago. Really nice view! Windy too!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I hiked up there a few years ago. Really nice view! Windy too!


Yeah it is!  I like how it's not all commercialized at the top, there's not a single tower or antenna.  It was incredibly windy today as well, even though it was very calm at the base.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's an wesome view from up there, I went to Stone Mountain in Georgia the other day, it's like it except there's A building and "antennas"


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well for my unedited pics, I took a bunch of pics of my Dad's Caddy. they're under the "Post Your Car" thread.


----------



## patrickv

here's some latest - sized down from original 1632x1224 from my SE W810I to 1280x1024


----------



## aysebean

here are some pictures of my son i took












one of my son and daughter






and my daughter






nyc





















sorry for so many in one post...let me know what u think...


----------



## Punk

New Pictures:

Indoor at my aunt's





Aramada 2008 (boat gather up) in Rouen (Northern France):

































My picture gallery is available here:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------



## ThatGuy16

I was playing with my phone earlier, i can't beleive how good macro turned out. For a phone!


----------



## speedyink

^^ are both those pictures from the phone, or just the bottom one?


----------



## Geoff

aysebean said:


> here are some pictures of my son i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my son and daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many in one post...let me know what u think...


Aw, lol.

Just so everyone else knows, in order to view these pics you have to be signed into MySpace, otherwise it won't let you view them.


----------



## vroom_skies

Hmm, that is strange. I can't view them even when logged in to MS.

Here is a shot from yesterday.





Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

vroom, simple... art. 

Wow, nice cam/phone/macro thingie Corey!


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Hmm, that is strange. I can't view them even when logged in to MS.


You have to copy and paste the links into a new window.


----------



## ThatGuy16

speedyink said:


> ^^ are both those pictures from the phone, or just the bottom one?



both 

im surprised, i think ill play with it more when i get home 

btw, those are with the "3MP" camera on my Tilt


----------



## speedyink

ThatGuy16 said:


> both
> 
> im surprised, i think ill play with it more when i get home
> 
> btw, those are with the "3MP" camera on my Tilt



Aah.  The quality just looked different between the two.  Yeah, cell phone cameras can be very good nowadays.  Even my old w810i took excellent pictures.


----------



## ThatGuy16

speedyink said:


> Aah.  The quality just looked different between the two.  Yeah, cell phone cameras can be very good nowadays.  Even my old w810i took excellent pictures.



Yeah, I'm surprised how well macro does. Of course, without flash, the only "outstanding" pictures you'll get will be outside


----------



## elmer91

man i wish my phone took that good of pics. my phone takes crappy pics. but it is only a $75 nokia. too cheap to buy one of them fancy phones.


----------



## speedyink

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised how well macro does. Of course, without flash, the only "outstanding" pictures you'll get will be outside



Not so with the xenon flash on my k850i

Woot for Macros


----------



## Geoff

Your lens is a bit dirty


----------



## speedyink

Lol, it's hard to keep it clean in this dusty season


----------



## Geoff

I hear ya, speaking of macros though.  I've been looking into the Canon EF 100mm macro lens, I heard some great reviews from it, although it's a bit pricey.  I'd also love to get the 10/12-22mm wide angle lens!


----------



## speedyink

I'd love to be able to even use those lenses.  Unfortunately I don't have the money right now to drop into a DSLR.  For now though, this thing will do me good.


----------



## Geoff

I hear you (well, not after the Newegg thing lol), before I bought my DSLR I had a Canon S3 IS and that took excellent Macros IMO.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I love that last one 


Heres one i took with my S700, i wish i had a tripod so i could use aperture more


----------



## patrickv

nothing much


----------



## voyagerfan99

Please excuse the dust  I cleaned it after I saw this. Applied some new thermal paste to the CPU as well as it was badly needed.


----------



## houseofbugs

Here is one of my best ones. I have more I just need to find them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I had a toad on my deck last night. I stepped outside to make a burger, it jumped and scared the crap outta me. It was HUGE!


----------



## Kornowski

Some ghosting but it turned out, Ok, I guess...


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots you two.

I guess this would be my most recent one:











Bob


----------



## newguy5

this would be a good unedited one...lol


----------



## newguy5

no seriously, here is a good one...


----------



## diduknowthat

I took this one in an airplane flying over the north pole






Used macro on a laser pointer in the dark


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice pictures there everybody!! 

@ Voyager, cm'on that toad is a small one, I've seen bigger... 

Here are some from me:


----------



## Geoff




----------



## TFT

Our stream had a little rain


----------



## Kornowski

When was that? Is it close to you, that's awesome!


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> When was that? Is it close to you, that's awesome!



It was quite dramatic as it usually gently meanders it's way down over the rocks. It's near a town called Stainforth in the Yorkshire Dales. Picture taken last week and every day it rained.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks like it intercepted a raw sewage line!


----------



## Ben

I haven't posted here in a while so I thought I'd upload some recentish stuff.

Just took a new one today...it's a little edited...






And recent ones...


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> Just took a new one today...it's a little edited...



Stunning shot Ben.
This is quite a feat if this was a self portrait with no cropping involved.

Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Stunning shot Ben.
> This is quite a feat if this was a self portrait with no cropping involved.
> 
> Bob



no cropping at all. I basically went outside to the carport, set up the tripod to eye level, zoomed in a little, did a manual focus and guesstimated where to stand  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Ben.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Found something interesting outside the kitchen door


----------



## g4m3rof1337

voyagerfan99 said:


> Found something interesting outside the kitchen door



Wow, looks cool.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks

EDIT: 2,000'th reply in this thread


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha, it'd be awesome if it was your 2,000th post as well!


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> ^ Haha, it'd be awesome if it was your 2,000th post as well!



Yeah it would. But it's coming up soon!


----------



## Seanusaf

wow, this has to be the longest thread ive ever seen ,lol


----------



## kobaj

Just took this, totally unedited with my new s700 .

I still need to figure out some settings and such, but I like it.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Uploading a few from today:
I love kittens: (There were three... but they don't sit still for very long.)



































(that one ^, and that one v, are a little blurry... I jerked since a kitten basically latched to my behind... SHARP claws.)






I don't care what you people sayyy! I love my camera... I just need to read the manual some more.
_Nikon D60_


----------



## Strider64




----------



## Ramodkk

kobaj said:


> Just took this, totally unedited with my new s700 .



Nice! What is it though? 

I see you got the S700, how do you like it so far? I think it's excellent for the price for a super zoom camera. Only problem is the purple fringing on high contrast areas...


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Nice! What is it though?
> 
> I see you got the S700, how do you like it so far? I think it's excellent for the price for a super zoom camera. Only problem is the purple fringing on high contrast areas...



Because Im cheap I got a refurbish, but they dont come with lens covers. So I have a makeshift one made out of a black glass cleaning cloth and a rubber band.

I turned on my camera and for grins n giggles held it up to a light and took a pic with "lens cover" still on. Turned out a lot better then what I was expecting!





I think its a brilliant camera, Ive had it a week and taken 300 some odd pictures ! I havnt noticed purple fringing yet. I prefer to use it on S, you?

(Some from my vacation).

























I made an AMAZING HDR (imho), but this is the UNEDITED thread : /.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice pics man! 

I'm surprised you haven't noticed purple fringing, happens almost all the time on high contrast scenes. Like a pic of a tree or something, it'd have fringing all around the edges of the tree (if the sky is the background).

Very nice though, I usually use on either "S" or "A" and sometimes even "n" (no flash / natural light)


----------



## cudenver

*Fishing trip to Zapata ,Tx*

I have not posted my pics here before, just I take tons of photos, b/c my major is photography
so there will be lots of pics to come,
question and comments welcome


----------



## theryaner

dude those photos are so good gj wow!


----------



## Ben

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Uploading a few from today:
> I love kittens: (There were three... but they don't sit still for very long.)
> 
> (that one ^, and that one v, are a little blurry... I jerked since a kitten basically latched to my behind... SHARP claws.)
> 
> I don't care what you people sayyy! I love my camera... I just need to read the manual some more.
> _Nikon D60_



yay for kittys! I want to post too 































And then I don't know which one I like better...opinions?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

AHA! Someone commented on my pictures, sorta. Yay! That's a first in a VERY long time.

And as for your question, Ben... I personally like the first of the two. Has a warmer feeling to it for me. I like the leaves in the background, they add a something.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Ben - the yawning cat one is great! I love how you can see the detail of his/her tongue!

I'm not a cat fan myself, but when people take good pics I find them very adorable!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Ben - the yawning cat one is great! I love how you can see the detail of his/her tongue!
> 
> I'm not a cat fan myself, but when people take good pics I find them very adorable!


 Mine are back a page (or two), if you missed them. >>


----------



## Ben

Hyper_Kagome said:


> AHA! Someone commented on my pictures, sorta. Yay! That's a first in a VERY long time.
> 
> And as for your question, Ben... I personally like the first of the two. Has a warmer feeling to it for me. I like the leaves in the background, they add a something.



thanks for the comment  

and as for YOUR pics...you know, for not having the camera for a very long time, looks like you're getting acustomed to it pretty fast  I love the first ones of the gold kitty. He/she is so cute! I also know what you mean about the never standing still thing...cats are always on the move never wanting to stay in one place! (except when they are sleeping of course  )


----------



## speedyink

On the topic of cats











And some other random crap I took pictures of while zoomed in the full 18x  (resized for your convenience of course)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks Ben. I'm defiantly loving my camera more and more. I can do on camera editing such as [email protected], Sepia, etc. It has an awesome Burst-mode so I can get picture-picture-picture. I really need to read up on my manual though and fiddle around with some settings for my upcoming trip in September.

I love the pictures of your cat yawning and lazing on the deck wall.


----------



## kobaj

speedyink said:


> On the topic of cats



Someone say Poodles?



What...


----------



## 4NGU$

my girlfriend is going to love this page


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a load for you!












My pride and joy 






























Who's this good looking dude!?


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Here's a load for you!
> 
> Who's this good looking dude!?



Care to throw up a poll on that


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Care to throw up a poll on that



I don't need to, I know I'm good looking 

Haha, J/K


----------



## Ben

TFT said:


> Care to throw up a poll on that



You just want one so you can vote yes  lol


----------



## TFT

Ben said:


> You just want one so you can vote yes  lol



Damn, did I make it that obvious Ben


----------



## Punk

Lots of pictures (most of them taken at Tignes ):








































































I woke up at 5:30AM to take the first three pictures


----------



## cudenver

*nice pics*

Some nice pics 
good job
what are the buildings,location  in photo # 4


----------



## speedyink

*cough*


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Cough is right!

Bad speedylink! Bad!

(had to... since Brian is a dog and in your avatar...)


----------



## Kornowski

I told you I'm coming to Canada, right?


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to Canada  You may need some help "photographing"!

EDIT: STUPID POSTING CF!


----------



## speedyink

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Cough is right!
> 
> Bad speedylink! Bad!
> 
> (had to... since Brian is a dog and in your avatar...)



I'm sorry, I can't help it, I live in BC



Kornowski said:


> I'm going to Canada  You may need some help "photographing"!



Well you shoulda put Vancouver island on the list of places to visit  I could have used some help "photographing" too...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

=[ Smokey the Bears says "say no to drugs."

Well... no he says "Only you can start fires."
.... but yeah.

=x

I won't touch the things... EVER.


----------



## speedyink

I'm not saying to smoke weed.  You make your own choices.  Some of us choose to do it and some of us choose not to.  I happened to smoke it and I happen to think it looks cool.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nono. I didn't mean it that way. I was just playing around. I wasn't hinting on you to stop or that you told me I should. I was just playing, that's all.


----------



## speedyink

Aaah, I see.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Punk

cudenver said:


> Some nice pics
> good job
> what are the buildings,location  in photo # 4



It's near Tignes, called Val Claret.


----------



## RRA_Incognito

Far from professional, seeing as they're taken on my Samsung SCH-u740, but i find them brilliant...or at least funny. 
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/0728082246.jpg
"Happy Calf"
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/0728080146.jpg
"Toast of the Texas Sun"
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/0722081713.jpg
"The beauty of Nature"
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/029.jpg
"Rage on the Fourth Of July"
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/0329080040.jpg
"CD that i tripped on and looked cool" lulz
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q16/rra_incognito/0317081908.jpg
"Irish Collada"


----------



## patrickv

cute doggy !!


----------



## RRA_Incognito

patrickv said:


> cute doggy !!


Puppy :-D hehehehehe


----------



## skidude




----------



## Ben

That's an awesome picture skidude. Would have been a really good entry for the macro shot photo theme.

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## skidude

Thanks Ben! It's my new Canon Powershot S5 IS. I'm still a newbie with cameras, but after fooling around with it I'm getting more and more comfortable with it, and I've learned a lot more about what each manual setting does, and how the macro functions on the camera work. I love that picture too  just a shame I didn't have my camera in time for the macro contest. Oh well, I'll wait for the next one.


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice pics man! 

Care to post some more picture share-ness? 

I'm tempted to get that camera but don't know if it's worth over the cam I currently have.


----------



## skidude

Sure, here's a few more of the keepers I chose. I love this camera, it takes awesome macro shots.


----------



## Geoff

I love the macro features of the S3/S5, they are great cameras!


----------



## Irishwhistle

patrickv said:


> cute doggy !!




Watch out!!!  It's about to eat your head off!!!


----------



## cudenver

*car pics*

some pics of the car show


----------



## Geoff

Do fish get thirsty?


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't know, you "Answer"


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Scrat said:


> Great photos spacedude!
> 
> Heres some photos i took with my "Canon EOS 20D" while on holidays in the Solomon Islands.
> Feel free to use any for Personal / Private use only.



Great picts. Can  I use them as my wallpaper?


----------



## patrickv

I was trying Panoramic, with my SE w810i, didn't work out too well


----------



## TFT

Here's a pic of a bridge over the Leeds and Liverpool canal in the UK, I've still to find out why it's built like that !


----------



## Punk

TFT said:


> Here's a pic of a bridge over the Leeds and Liverpool canal in the UK, I've still to find out why it's built like that !



Try to set the exposure lower  You'll get less burns


----------



## Geoff

TFT said:


> Here's a pic of a bridge over the Leeds and Liverpool canal in the UK, I've still to find out why it's built like that !


It's a spot for homeless people to sleep


----------



## Punk

cudenver said:


> some pics of the car show



The copyrights really ruined the pictures... Too bad.


----------



## TFT

[-0MEGA-];1039190 said:
			
		

> It's a spot for homeless people to sleep



Haha  never thought of that one, or maybe they ran out of bricks


----------



## cudenver

*This is my livelihood*



> The copyrights really ruined the pictures... Too bad.



Yea, I know,but people steal my work all the time, 
I will try to make it less invasive next time


----------



## ThatGuy16

I took these in Kennebunkport, Maine. I didn't bring my "good" camera, so i had to use a canon 5mp camera, not too bad.











Guess whos house this is


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> Here's a pic of a bridge over the Leeds and Liverpool canal in the UK, I've still to find out why it's built like that !


 

Probably as a result of the hole in it there is reduced weight stress on the bottom arch that boats go under, it looks cool, and of course it's an arch because arches are sturdy.


----------



## Geoff

cudenver said:


> Yea, I know,but people steal my work all the time,
> I will try to make it less invasive next time


It would be something if they were extremely good, and high resolution photos.  However a lot of them seem fairly simple, and are of things that almost anyone can take.


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1039405 said:
			
		

> It would be something if they were extremely good, and high resolution photos.  However a lot of them seem fairly simple, and are of things that almost anyone can take.



I didn't want to say it but you did so...


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1039405 said:
			
		

> It would be something if they were extremely good, and high resolution photos.  However a lot of them seem fairly simple, and are of things that almost anyone can take.



I'd have to agree. They aren't bad shots, however they are missing some basic photography principals, the most obvious in this case is composition. 

With that being said, they aren't shots that I would imagine being stolen, you say they are though. Are they being stolen because of a personal vendetta towards you or the like?

There is a saying that states, "The larger the water mark the worse the photo." Frankly it's a true statement.

Bob


----------



## cudenver

*actually i make big $$$ off them*

I actually make alot of money on my photographys, people pay alot of money for pictures of their cars,



> They aren't bad shots, however they are missing some basic photography principals, the most obvious in this case is composition.



You obviously have never had any formal training ,IMO
b/c there are no rules ,
I am majoring in photography and you must see the photographs my teachers like , they are nothing what you would expect, 

but lets just drop it, my future pics will just have my name in the bottom corner


----------



## Geoff

Cudenver, I wasn't saying that the shots are worthless, I would just imagine that a shot such as below would be much more likely to be stolen, then a shot far below:


----------



## cudenver

yea, i know, 
its all cool


----------



## cudenver

*ok some photos from rocky mountain national park*

went there last weekend, 
they are not very good, it was raining most of the time.


----------



## vroom_skies

cudenver said:


> I actually make a lot of money on my photographs, people pay a lot of money for pictures of their cars,
> 
> You obviously have never had any formal training ,IMO
> b/c there are no rules ,
> I am majoring in photography and you must see the photographs my teachers like , they are nothing what you would expect,
> 
> but lets just drop it, my future pics will just have my name in the bottom corner



I didn't mention anything about not being able to make money off your work. Of course people are going to buy photos of things that they hold close, such as their cars. To them, it doesn't have to be a prefect technical shot. However, as a fellow photographer looking it at, I can see the 'flaws'. Sure there are no rights and wrongs about photography, but that's not to say there aren't principals & guidelines that should be followed. 

Your right, I didn't go to school for photography. I went for Computer tech and services. I didn't learn a thing in my major and I doubt I would have learned anything if my major was photography. Every thing I know has been self taught and if there is something I don't know, I'll Google it.

I don't know what your learning in school if they haven't taught you the basics. Your teachers should have told you about the water marks and where they are needed, if needed at all. 
Also, the water mark isn't helping your shots. If someone steals your work, take it as a complement, just make sure you have the original work to back it up.

Bob


----------



## Geoff

cudenver said:


> went there last weekend,
> they are not very good, it was raining most of the time.


Now those look great!  And thanks for not putting the watermark on them


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

The S5 takes great macros as well!


----------



## skidude

I'm officially obsessed with taking macros now.


----------



## Punk

skidude said:


> I'm officially obsessed with taking macros now.



That's good, photography is good 

Those candle pictures are really cool!


----------



## Ramodkk

skidude said:


> I'm officially obsessed with taking macros now.



We're two now


----------



## ThatGuy16

I finally bought a tripod, super macro!  






I wish i had taken this camera and tripod with me to Maine, that would have been some nice pictures


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Is that the S700?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> ^ Is that the S700?



yeah


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice!  This cam is actually very good for the price, only flaw is that it shows too much purple fringing on high contrast areas... 

Don't you get that aswell?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I might, not sure.. haven't noticed any 

But, i haven't played with it much lately either. I will though, since i got a tripod


----------



## cudenver

*Crankworks 2008, winterpark,co*

well, this weekend was crankworks at winter park, and here are the pics
Punk I hope u like them


----------



## elmer91

that looks like so much fun. i would love to give it a try. but there is no one around here with anything like that. good pics.


----------



## cudenver

*yea it does*



elmer91 said:


> that looks like so much fun. i would love to give it a try. but there is no one around here with anything like that. good pics.



thanks for the nice comment

its the first time i went to watch it and it looks like alot of fun,
i think i'm going to give it a try , later this month,


----------



## elmer91

good luck. if i ever tried it i would come out hurt. i have bad luck with bikes. but that doesnt stop me from riding them at all. lol


----------



## Punk

Nice pictures this time!

What is your camera again?

Yeah Mountain Biking is a lot of fun, I'm getting a Mondraker Foxy R in september when I get my paycheck.

PS: woow no copyright


----------



## vroom_skies

Looking good cudenver. Were you not allowed to use flash at that event? A little bit of fill would have gone a long way.

Here was a fun little shot I took earlier.






Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha nice! 

Hey vroom, just wondering, what camera do you have?


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks ramodkk

I shoot with the the best camera ever created, lol nahh, but it is one heck of a camera.
That would be the Pentax K10D:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/pentaxk10d/

Bob

Here is another shot for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## cudenver

*as for my cameras and flash*



> Nice pictures this time!
> 
> What is your camera again?



thanks, 
my cameras are 
body: Canon 40D
lenes used during crankworks: canon 24-70 L, canon 70-200 L IS

othere camers

nikon 5700
casio exilim zoom Z77
canon rebel (film camera) used in college for photo class




> Looking good cudenver. Were you not allowed to use flash at that event? A little bit of fill would have gone a long way.



Yes, you were allowed to use flash but I dont have one since I sold my old cmaera gear to buy the new stuff , I've only had my new stuff for a few months, but I know now that I need the fill flash , I am saving for one,
but your comment pointed this out to me even more, thanks


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is another recent shot. 
I can't really say it's of anything much lol.






Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

You know, sometimes plain = win, that's actually a very nice "boring" pic


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Here is another recent shot.
> I can't really say it's of anything much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



it'd be a great desktop wallpaper. Got a link?  If only there were more colors!


----------



## elmer91

here are a few pics, not the best shots in the world, but i just did get them today. better shots will be come later

my new bike





my new jeep.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> it'd be a great desktop wallpaper. Got a link?  If only there were more colors!



What size do you need?

Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

Me! Me! Pick me!  

I'm @ 1440x900 is that do-able?


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Here is another recent shot.
> I can't really say it's of anything much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Nice!  I like! 

Ben's right... it would make an awesome wallpaper.


----------



## ThatGuy16

cleaned my dirtbike up a little while ago, haven't started it up in about 6 months. Its a bit small for me, but damn is this thing fast 






















I like this S700, now that I'm learning the aperture settings, since i now have a tripod


----------



## Motoxrdude

elmer91 said:


> here are a few pics, not the best shots in the world, but i just did get them today. better shots will be come later
> 
> my new jeep.


Nice! Have fun with 15 mpg! 


ThatGuy16 said:


> cleaned my dirtbike up a little while ago, haven't started it up in about 6 months. Its a bit small for me, but damn is this thing fast
> 
> I like this S700, now that I'm learning the aperture settings, since i now have a tripod



Sweet! Another dirtbiker . You race?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I don't race anymore, if i did i would need a bigger bike 

I haven't rode in months, i just cranked to up to get the engine/lines lubricated. That 85, it keeps up with 125cc 2 strokes. I've always been surprised at the power it has, i haven't seen many 85's thats not heavily tuned that could match it.

I plan on buying a new one, and getting back in the game though 

EDIT: whats up with the roof on that jeep in the background??


----------



## elmer91

I wont complain about the MPG. i only get 18 right now as it is. 

ThatGuy16, nice bike. i dont ride bikes, im a quad kind of guy. the roof on the jeep in the background is the sunroof. it used to have a working standard sunroof, but the glass was broken. the passenger door doesnt open, and the sunroof became the new door. lol. one time a wallet or belt or something caught the edge of the glass and it shatter. plexiglass became the fix.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Haha, i got ya 

I think i posted these a while back, heres my "slostang"


----------



## elmer91

Boo! ford! lol. the mustang is okay. but im a chevy guy.


----------



## ThatGuy16

elmer91 said:


> Boo! ford! lol. the mustang is okay. but im a chevy guy.



well, i like both


----------



## elmer91

i like chevy the best. then ford, but i dont like dodge. yet i own the jeep, which is owned by the same company as dodge. lol.


----------



## Geoff

I tested out my XSi by taking some macro shots, first time with this camera.  I was using the 18-55mm IS kit lens as well.


----------



## Geoff

Some more:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice pictures!


----------



## Punk

Thunderstrom:


----------



## Ramodkk

^  Amazing! 

What was your shutter speed?

Great pics


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> ^  Amazing!
> 
> Did you use long shutter speed? How did you catch 'em?



# Exposure: 0.067s (1/15)
# Focal Length: 18.00mm
# F/Stop: f/3.500
# ISO Speed: ISO200

Just shoot until you get them 

The FPS is pretty good on the D40


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> # Exposure: 0.067s (1/15)
> # Focal Length: 18.00mm
> # F/Stop: f/3.500
> # ISO Speed: ISO200
> 
> Just shoot until you get them
> 
> The FPS is pretty good on the D40


I thought you were using a short shutter speed, like 1"+.  How many photos did you take in total? lol


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1043315 said:
			
		

> I thought you were using a short shutter speed, like 1"+.  How many photos did you take in total? lol



Around 600

I emptied my battery (it was half empty )


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Around 600
> 
> I emptied my battery (it was half empty )


I'd say it was half full


----------



## Ramodkk

600?  At least it payed well!


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> 600?  At least it payed well!



Oh yeah it did 

The thunderstorm is still going right now


----------



## GSAV55

This is where I ate lunch the other day


----------



## The_Other_One

Got this one today using my 55-200 lens.  I was beside the house so it was a bit shaded, but I'm pretty happy with it.  I can't say I've been many other place though.  The Yellow Jackets are horrible this year.  I got stung for the first time by one and realized I'm quite allergic...


----------



## Ramodkk

Great there Mr. Too!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> it'd be a great desktop wallpaper. Got a link?  If only there were more colors!





ramodkk said:


> Me! Me! Pick me!
> 
> I'm @ 1440x900 is that do-able?





Irishwhistle said:


> Nice!  I like!
> 
> Ben's right... it would make an awesome wallpaper.



Sorry for the delay you guys.
I just did a generic resolution of 1680 x 1050. Hope that works. You even get it w/o my border lol, as much as I hate doing that.







Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Sorry for the delay you guys.
> I just did a generic resolution of 1680 x 1050. Hope that works. You even get it w/o my border lol, as much as I hate doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




Sweet! Thanks Vroom! That should be used as the default wallpaper for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1043319 said:
			
		

> I'd say it was half full



Nah! It's half empty... consider this: As a battery drains it looks like this:

1.    ________     2.    ________       3.    ________
      |           |          |            |            |            |
      |           |          |            |            |            |
      ||||||||||          |            |            |            |
      ||||||||||          ||||||||||             |            |
      ||||||||||          ||||||||||             ||||||||||




Simply put it empties instead of fills. If I was charging the battery the charge level would go UP, not down, hence when it gets halfway it would  be half FULL, but when the battery is DRAINING when the charge drops to the halfway mark it will become half EMPTY, hence rendering your comment utterly useless. 

Maybe I should of just said that before before making the dumb diagram. 

_*EDIT:*_ So much for my "diagram" it got all messed up lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice! Thanks vroom 

And you whistle, stop your drawings already! 

The battery is by-polar, remember? So when it's charging and gets half-way it's "half-full" but when is being used and reaches half-way it's "half-empty"


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Nice! Thanks vroom
> 
> And you whistle, stop your drawings already!
> 
> The battery is by-polar, remember? So when it's charging and gets half-way it's "half-full" but when is being used and reaches half-way it's "half-empty"



lol... dumb formatting it looked fine when I made it... xD

Nah, I believe it _*BI*_-polar  Anyway, that's exactly what I was trying to say... I guess that shows how hard trying to make things simplistic can make things... just look where it's gotten MS... or should I not of said that?  lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol yeah with by-polar seems like you're by polar. Polar bear? You're by a polar bear? get it?  lol I'm turning into a typesrandomthings-er


----------



## Punk

Irishwhistle said:


> lol... dumb formatting it looked fine when I made it... xD
> 
> Nah, I believe it _*BI*_-polar  Anyway, that's exactly what I was trying to say... I guess that shows how hard trying to make things simplistic can make things... just look where it's gotten MS... or should I not of said that?  lol



Did you meant a MAC or a LINUX


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are a few recent ones:
















Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Here are some I took of the Moon and what I believe to be Jupiter with 2 of it's moons.











Taken with my new 70-300mm IS lens.


----------



## speedyink

lovin those last pictures vroom


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks speedy


----------



## patrickv

Was doing a hike up the mountains in my area...






below is my district !!


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn you lucky ^ you frickin live in Crysisland! 

Anyways, here's yet another moon shot


----------



## patrickv

ramodkk said:


> Damn you lucky ^ you frickin live in Crysisland!



wasn't that suppose to be Far Cry ?


----------



## Geoff

No one commented on my Moon photo, so here it is again


----------



## Ramodkk

That's excellent man, nice zoom! 

It does have a little bit of blur though, nothing that makes it bad though 

How's mine? Other than... tiny?


----------



## Geoff

Thanks, the reason mine is larger is because it's cropped, I believe it's a 100% crop.


----------



## speedyink

Woot, another cell phone upload


----------



## Ramodkk

W00t! Speedy, your phone camera is better than my camera camera!


----------



## speedyink

ramodkk said:


> W00t! Speedy, your phone camera is better than my camera camera!



Yeah, I've been extremely happy with it.  I can't wait to get it unbranded though


----------



## Punk

I guess we had the same idea 

Moon shots at different exposures:


----------



## Geoff

Punk, you need to crop it 

I tried different exposures as well, some came out kind of cool:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

And a slightly different angle to get more focus on the center of the flower:





More are uploading... buuuut, I'm going on a trip soon (to BC, MOUNTAINS!) and was thinking of getting a telephoto lens to take with me. Which would be better?:

I really like the VR feature on this one..
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10087475&catid=

This one is a lot cheaper... but no VR feature:
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10063634&catid=

sorry to  hijack..


----------



## Punk

I would recommend VR if you can afford it.

By the way, very nice pictures!


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1053785 said:
			
		

> Punk, you need to crop it



What do you mean? Zoom in? Because the moon is perfectly centered on the picture, I used the square in the viewfinder to get it centered...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Punk said:


> I would recommend VR if you can afford it.
> 
> By the way, very nice pictures!



Thank you Punk!

And yes, I can afford the VR lens. It's the cheapest one they have of the three they've shown me last time I went into Future shop.. the others are nearly $800... so I decided to start out small. I just want a Telephoto so I can get some distance shots up closer, like of mountains, etc.

I'm thinking 200mm should suffice good enough.


----------



## Punk

Better?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I love how you can see the moon's craters... what kind of lens did you use, Punk and Omega?


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Thank you Punk!
> 
> And yes, I can afford the VR lens. It's the cheapest one they have of the three they've shown me last time I went into Future shop.. the others are nearly $800... so I decided to start out small. I just want a Telephoto so I can get some distance shots up closer, like of mountains, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking 200mm should suffice good enough.



This is 18mm:






This is 300mm:





This is about 200mm (taken today):


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Alright, thanks for that. I can see the exact areas you've zoomed in on too from the 18mm picture. Now I have some idea as to how far the 200mm should be able to go.

I'm pumped for this trip. I'm hoping I can get that lens before I leave to get some good ones of mountains and whatnot. Going to some British Columbia hot springs.


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I love how you can see the moon's craters... what kind of lens did you use, Punk and Omega?



AF 70-300mm F4-5.6 TELE-MACRO (1:2) Tamron (the one that has the Nikon adapter).

It's a cheap good lens, but it has a lot of chromatic aberration, as seen on this picture:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah, I plan on sitting down with my manual tonight to read up on some more thing about my camera. I haven't been doing that enough lately, but tonight I will. We;re going to a family gathering for a birthday thing... and they'll likely want me to take some pictures. Portrait function here I come.


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Portrait function here I come.



Use manual mode


Somehow I never get what I want without using the manual mode...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Punk said:


> Use manual mode
> 
> 
> Somehow I never get what I want without using the manual mode...



I don't have much practice with the manual just yet, and I just remember reading that portrait gives a lot softer background and line around the subject being photographed... but I'll play around with my camera tonight and see which one I feel most comfortable with for tomorrow. 

I still have a lot of learning to do with this camera... and more learning of terms and how certain things affect pictures.  Life is like school, how peachy.


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I don't have much practice with the manual just yet, and I just remember reading that portrait gives a lot softer background and line around the subject being photographed... but I'll play around with my camera tonight and see which one I feel most comfortable with for tomorrow.
> 
> I still have a lot of learning to do with this camera... and more learning of terms and how certain things affect pictures.  Life is like school, how peachy.



Take the time to play with it  Take a lot of pictures, don't hesitate to try something different 

In portrait, you'll need to learn a little about flash, which is something I'll have to do soon too


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Punk said:


> Take the time to play with it  Take a lot of pictures, don't hesitate to try something different
> 
> In portrait, you'll need to learn a little about flash, which is something I'll have to do soon too



Defiantly will take time to read and play with it today after work. I'm happy to know I can get help on here with questions about it... I seem to be catching onto cameras a lot faster than computers. 

I need to work on my shutter speed. I tried getting some pictures of my brother and his dog playing, but it never seems to focus completely on the object I want and they come out blurred along with everything else. Too fast of a shutter speed and I get a completely dark picture. Blah.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> What do you mean? Zoom in? Because the moon is perfectly centered on the picture, I used the square in the viewfinder to get it centered...





Punk said:


> Better?


Yes, that's exactly what I mean.  There is no point in having such a small subject surrounded by a vast amount of black space.



Hyper_Kagome said:


> I love how you can see the moon's craters... what kind of lens did you use, Punk and Omega?


I used my new 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS telephoto lens at 300mm.


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Defiantly will take time to read and play with it today after work. I'm happy to know I can get help on here with questions about it... I seem to be catching onto cameras a lot faster than computers.
> 
> I need to work on my shutter speed. I tried getting some pictures of my brother and his dog playing, but it never seems to focus completely on the object I want and they come out blurred along with everything else. Too fast of a shutter speed and I get a completely dark picture. Blah.



If you want fast shutter speed, you'll need to increase the ISO speed and open to the max your lens (aperture) to the lowest F-stop number.

If you have any question, I'll be glad to answer them  (and I'm sure [Omega] too )


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'd get http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10085608&catid=# since it's a 300mm... but my parents would likely eat a cow if they learn I spent that much... they're thinking $300 is steep... but photography isn't a cheap thing to get into.

Besides, I think a 200mm will do me just fine for now.


----------



## Geoff

That's quite expensive for a non-IS lens.  Granted you are in Canada, but I paid $549 for my 70-300mm IS lens.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

[-0MEGA-];1054097 said:
			
		

> That's quite expensive for a non-IS lens.  Granted you are in Canada, but I paid $549 for my 70-300mm IS lens.



I'm sorry for my ignorance on terms at the moment... but... IS? Image Stabilization?


----------



## vroom_skies

Hyper- "IS" doesn't affect you at all. The reason being is that "IS" is image stabilization... for Canon. You don't have a Canon, good for you lol.

The lens you linked has "VR" or vibration reduction, which does the same exact thing as IS. Every brand has its own name for it, such as OS, SR, IS & VR.

Take Care
Bob


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

vroom_skies said:


> Hyper- "IS" doesn't affect you at all. The reason being is that "IS" is image stabilization... for Canon. You don't have a Canon, good for you lol.
> 
> The lens you linked has "VR" or vibration reduction, which does the same exact thing as IS. Every brand has its own name for it, such as OS, SR, IS & VR.
> 
> Take Care
> Bob



Thank you. I kind of figured that IS was the same as VR, just different due to the company.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Hyper- "IS" doesn't affect you at all. The reason being is that "IS" is image stabilization... for Canon. You don't have a Canon, good for you lol.
> 
> The lens you linked has "VR" or vibration reduction, which does the same exact thing as IS. Every brand has its own name for it, such as OS, SR, IS & VR.
> 
> Take Care
> Bob





Hyper_Kagome said:


> Thank you. I kind of figured that IS was the same as VR, just different due to the company.


I guess I'm just used to Canon's, lol.  I looked again and I did notice that it has a technology similar to IS, which is very important at 300mm.


----------



## speedyink

Eh, a couple more from the cell.  Damn, I need to take some pictures.


----------



## Kornowski

So that's your lazy set up!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> So that's your lazy set up!



Lol, yep.  That am be my lazy setup


----------



## Ramodkk

Look at you, with the cat at your feet  Haha


----------



## speedyink

Lol, yeah.  He's been so much more affectionate since I got him fixed


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh so, you broke it before? 

You bumped up the voltage too much?


----------



## TFT

Trying out some close up shots with my new camera


----------



## Ramodkk

Great shots! What camera?


----------



## TFT

ramodkk said:


> Great shots! What camera?



Thanks  Fuji Finepix S5800


----------



## Ramodkk

Hah! That's the same one I have 

Except here it's called Finepix S700


----------



## Punk

Focal Length: 55.0mm
Exposure Time: 0.0003 s (1/3200) 	
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO Equiv.: 400


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice view.
You have some sensor dust and could use a boost in contrast.






Bob


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Nice view.
> You have some sensor dust and could use a boost in contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Although it's far better edited, you know my point of view on this 

The contrast problem might because of the ISO set to ISO400, I left it accidentally from the night before, I was taking star shots


----------



## patrickv

at last, shots not from my mobile... 
















i will post some more later !! 

but instead taken with an Olympus 710

all images sized down from 3072x2304 to 1280x1024
can't upload huge image files..


----------



## Dapip

nice shots tipat,keep up the good work,


----------



## patrickv

Dapip said:


> nice shots tipat,keep up the good work,



thanks bro.. like i said, more coming

cheers


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## ghost

That plane shot is fantastic.


----------



## Kornowski

ghost said:


> That plane shot is fantastic.



Thanks man!


----------



## patrickv

Ok CF community here's my complete set.
My first try at taking some photos !!


----------



## PrinterScanner

Kornowski said:


>



the plane...i like the first pic. it's awesome


----------



## Kornowski

PrinterScanner said:


> the plane...i like the first pic. it's awesome



Thanks!


----------



## Ben

Took these two nights ago.


----------



## patrickv

took this today, sorry it's a bit blurry. didn't put the cam on focus






a bit more


----------



## 4NGU$

a couple from the course yesterday


----------



## Kornowski

That first picture is awesome, Chris! Nice work!


----------



## speedyink

I fiddled around in lightroom to make this picture pseudo HDR.  This is just a standard jpeg from my cell phone.


----------



## TFT

Love the sky photos speedyink

I came across this in some woodland. Can you see the body shape ?


----------



## patrickv

*EET SUM MORE* !! <-- have u guys ever eaten that biscuit ?


----------



## Kornowski

Not one I took, but I thought it was too awesome not to post!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Oh wow... I love the effects in that picture. Good find, Danny.


----------



## Kornowski

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Oh wow... I love the effects in that picture. Good find, Danny.



Aye, it's awesome isn't it.


----------



## Kornowski

I found these too;
















They're all from;

http://www.pinkbike.com/

If anybody is interested.


----------



## 4NGU$

i hate to say it danny but the not unedited  

if you guys who visit the thread could give me a hand in my thread i would be grateful 
http://www.computerforum.com/130572-help-me-choose-one-photo-not-camera-p.html#post1068444


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> i hate to say it danny but the not unedited
> 
> if you guys who visit the thread could give me a hand in my thread i would be grateful
> http://www.computerforum.com/130572-help-me-choose-one-photo-not-camera-p.html#post1068444



Oh Yeah  I know the last two are HDR's. I'm not sure about the top one though.


----------



## patrickv

nothing fancy to see here 











taken with my phone


----------



## cudenver

*Motcross this 2 Weeks ago*

camera info
canon 40
lenses: canon 70-200 f 2.8 L , canon 24-70 f 2.8 L


----------



## Punk

I like the fourth one, the guy looking at the FMXer looking at the guy himself brings a touch of humor in your picture 

Nice pics!


----------



## Ramodkk

TFT said:


> I came across this in some woodland. Can you see the body shape ?



Wow, that looks too perfect to be real?! Even the facial features... 

Nice find man! 

A little bit of purple fringing uh?  Don't worry, I get that as well, that's the only problem I have with this Fuji camera...


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are two from me:


----------



## Motoxrdude

cudenver said:


> camera info
> canon 40
> lenses: canon 70-200 f 2.8 L , canon 24-70 f 2.8 L


Nice dude! You ride?


----------



## cudenver

Not mine but a friend at the track we go to,
this is my bike
cr 125





 and my brothers 
YZ 125





and both together


----------



## elmer91

nice. honda is the way to go! according to all you dirt bike guys, i ride a "couch".


----------



## Punk

I like the fist picture elmer91


----------



## scooter

Canon 40D with f2.8 100mm macro...This shot was taken through plexiglass...no flash...

Owl living in a pavilion at The Metro Toronto Zoo in Ontario, Canada.. August 22, 2008


----------



## Punk

Looks like she wanted to kill you 

Good picture, but a little out of focus


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I'll likely be posting my stuff from my off-topic up into here soon, plus more that I'll upload later.
EDIT:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ehehe cute:





These were hard to get pictures of... some kind of Pygmy monkey.. smallest there is. They just kept RUNNING AND RUNNING.





 Oh how pretty:





Closeup?:





Oooh... I love Tigers:















Snowy Owl (thinking of making this my Desktop)





Monitor Lizard:




















I wish these came out better...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

A few more of some mountains and such. Lots more to come.
Some pictures were taken on a very hazy day.
























































A giant vehicle ferry we had to get on to cross lake Kootaney:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ewww... spider










The long retired SS Moyie.





Stuff on the Moyie















Off of the side of the Moyie over the lake.










Wish this came out better:


----------



## 4NGU$

hyper my girlfriend quite like your tiger shot 
so much so that i got shouted at for scrolling down to post


----------



## Ramodkk

Hyper, your pics are awesome! 

BUT that second tiger picture is amazing!


----------



## Justin

my Ferrari F430 R/C model. supposedly does 200kmh scaled. 

forgive the lighting in my sister's room and my POS camera.


----------



## Kornowski

Hyper_Kagome said:


>



That's an awesome shot!


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine. Sheer awesome-ness though...


----------



## TFT

That is really something, what camera can do that ?


----------



## 4NGU$

no its edited 
you need a camera with a high fps and a tripod 
and photoshop


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> That is really something, what camera can do that ?



It's just a series of shots taken quickly and then layered 

Impressive non the less.


----------



## 4NGU$

layered wouldn't work by itself you need some layer masking too


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> layered wouldn't work by itself you need some layer masking too



Well, Yeah...  But you got what I meant.


----------



## elmer91

here are a few pics from a derby i was at last night.


----------



## Justin

went to the mountains yesterday.


----------



## Kornowski

Mud, Not rust...










Phat tyres!


----------



## Punk

Clean that bike Kornowski


----------



## Punk

Sunset pictures from my room window:


----------



## vroom_skies

^Must resist urge to say needs editing... o crud to late. J/king lol^

Here is one from awhile back:





Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> ^Must resist urge to say needs editing... o crud to late. J/king lol^
> 
> Here is one from awhile back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Do you manually "watermark" each image or do you just have a program?


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> Do you manually "watermark" each image or do you just have a program?



It's actually a border. I'm using it to enhance the shots not to protect them.

It started out as being a manual process, but it takes a good deal of time if you want to do a lot. So I ended up creating an action so I could use the batch feature in Photo Shop.

It's been working great, but last night I had a few issues with it. So I need to correct them.

Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> It's actually a border. I'm using it to enhance the shots not to protect them.



Blah  I know it's not meant to be a watermark. I guess I take the word "watermark" in a different context than most. I don't think of it as text on the physical picture, I include borders. Also, I don't always think of it as protecting, but a way to get your name out into the photography world. Otherwise could just write "don't copy this picture"

And as you said...It just makes the picture look pretty and more professional 



vroom_skies said:


> It started out as being a manual process, but it takes a good deal of time if you want to do a lot. So I ended up creating an action so I could use the batch feature in Photo Shop.
> 
> It's been working great, but last night I had a few issues with it. So I need to correct them.



I really need to get photoshop one of these days. Picasa 3 is useful, but the features get old after a while. Plus whenever I save an image I lose quality and sharpness. It's very annoying...


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> Also, I don't always think of it as protecting, but a way to get your name out into the photography world. Otherwise could just write "don't copy this picture"
> 
> And as you said...It just makes the picture look pretty and more professional
> 
> I really need to get photoshop one of these days. Picasa 3 is useful, but the features get old after a while. Plus whenever I save an image I lose quality and sharpness. It's very annoying...



Exactly, glad someone understands.
Yeah Photoshop is quite handy, just a few miles over my head lol.


----------



## cudenver

Photoshop is wonderful, I use it everday, I know alot of stuff
but there is so much to learn, you can never master everything, 
Its like learning a specific town, in the whole usa


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You mean, it's like learning the whole USA, and you just know your own town?


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is one more:






Bob


----------



## TFT

A couple of mine


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn vroom, all your pics are just, so vivid...


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> Damn vroom, all your pics are just, so vivid...



Ha, I blame photoshop. I went over the top on that last shot though. I like the contrast and over sharpened look, but many wont.

Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, I blame photoshop. I went over the top on that last shot though. I like the contrast and over sharpened look, but many wont.
> 
> Bob



Dang noise ruins it for me  This is why we just need a 60MP camera


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a special reduced noise version for you Ben:







Also, good luck forking over 30K for that Hassy.
Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

I dedicate this next shot to Kornowski. I don't have a clue why it just is.






Enjoy Korn,
Bob


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I was bored several weeks ago and decided to play with some glass things... I'm going to have to redue these someday to see if I can get it better:










And a chunk of wood:


----------



## vroom_skies

I forgot to add this one:






Enjoy
Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Ready, I've decided to dedicate a few more shots just for the fun of it.

- This shot is dedicated to Punk (since it is probably the most heavily edited shot I have lol):





- Next up we have Vizy93 (since he says he likes B&W's) & Skidude (just seems like his type of photo):





- This one goes to Hyper (just cause I hope it makes her smile):





- This one goes to Ben (as his shots are always so atmospheric and inspiring):





Here is one for Speedy (since we both love shots of cats):





- Can't forget Korn (in our never ending battle of the grass):





- Here is one for ramodkk (This shots just reminds me of you, I don't have a clue why):





- Can't forget The_Other_One (because this building is actually in good shape lol):





- Here ya go [-0MEGA-] (since over saturated shots have their place, just messing lol):





- Patrickv gets the next mention (since I can only wish I lived where you do):





 - One for g4m3rof1337 also (for being glad I don't live in a city anymore hehe):





- One for 4NGU$ as well (since sun ray shots always work for you, but never for me):






Lastly one of my favorite shots for the whole CF community:





That's all folks,
Bob


----------



## elmer91

lol. i feel left out. but i dont post pictures a whole lot. only a couple times a month.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here ya go elmer91, sit back and enjoy life:





Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

Wow, thanks vroom, you're really an asset to the Photo tourney  And of course, can't forget the whole forum


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, glad to know ya think so ramodkk!


----------



## Ramodkk

One day, listen, one day your signature space ain't gonna be enough if you know what I mean


----------



## elmer91

vroom_skies said:


> Here ya go elmer91, sit back and enjoy life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



YAY! i've been included!
now time for some pictures. 
some attempts at the moon with my crappy camera

















and two random pictures. first one was taken on my grandpa's farm. second one was just me playing around, and it caught the reflection off the car hood the camera was sitting on


----------



## vroom_skies

That 3rd shot and last shot are quite something.

Good Job
Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> One day, listen, one day your signature space ain't gonna be enough if you know what I mean



Dang, that would be a LOT of tournaments .
Maybe some day, far down the road.

Bob


----------



## elmer91

vroom_skies said:


> That 3rd shot and last shot are quite something.
> 
> Good Job
> Bob



thanks. i need to steal my brother's camera for a day and get some good pictures. he has a Nikon d80. not sure on what lenses he has.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some from me:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thank you. It did make me smile.
And for you, since I seem to think of you as the type who really enjoys the beauty of an animal, I don't know why:





-----

I somehow won a photo tournament with this shot:




Taken with the old Canon A530 Point and Shoot.


----------



## vroom_skies

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Thank you. It did make me smile.
> And for you, since I seem to think of you as the type who really enjoys the beauty of an animal, I don't know why:



I do enjoy shots of animals.
Thanks for that.

It looks like your the only three that enjoy your dedication lol


----------



## Kornowski

Sweet pictures, Guys... and Gals!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Yo peoples! Guess who's back!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

...Back again! 

Yo Whistle wasup? 

Nice pics man! Was that with the Fuji S700? The first one's depth of field looks too good to not be from a DSLR


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> ...Back again!
> 
> Yo Whistle wasup?
> 
> Nice pics man! Was that with the Fuji S700? The first one's depth of field looks too good to not be from a DSLR



Yeah, I know... I keep leaving for a long time then coming back for a while... I've been fairly busy lately with school and music and all that.

Thanks! Sorry to disappoint, but yeah, that was taken with the S700... have you got a DSLR yet? I've decided to wait for whatever the top of the line Nikon or Canon is when the time comes.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah, I still have the S700, it's pretty nice but I thought that first shot was really good!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thirty minutes old"






Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

MWUHAHA!!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ What is that? Looks great! 

Here's one from me:


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> ^ What is that? Looks great!
> 
> Here's one from me:




You don't know, do you? It's a synthesizer (for electronic music.) Thanks! 

Nice photo btw.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's another one from me. This is the first time I use a border so let me know what you guys think


----------



## Ben

man, vroom started to put borders on all his photo's and now EVERYone wants to


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha yeah, had to steal that from him...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> man, vroom started to put borders on all his photo's and now EVERYone wants to



Borders are all fine and good, but.... THOSE ARE VROOM'S BORDERS!!!


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> Here's another one from me. This is the first time I use a border so let me know what you guys think


Wo noes, there's been a theft on CF. Nahh lol, looks good!



Ben said:


> man, vroom started to put borders on all his photo's and now EVERYone wants to


Looks like I'm a bad influence eh 



Irishwhistle said:


> Borders are all fine and good, but.... THOSE ARE VROOM'S BORDERS!!!


I should have had a patent out for it lol.

Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Wo noes, there's been a theft on CF. Nahh lol, looks good!
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm a bad influence eh
> 
> 
> *I should have had a patent out for it lol.*
> 
> Bob



Yo! Omar! Quick!


----------



## kobaj

Ben said:


> man, vroom started to put borders on all his photo's and now EVERYone wants to



Im going to have to agree with this, but am I the only one that sees this as a problem?

I mean, this is the unedited picture thread. As in you show how good you are with a camera with no to little use of photoshop. By adding a border its just the same as adjusting contrast, brightness, color, etc. Its all Adding to the picture. Its as if saying your photo isnt good enough on its own. You arent proud of your photography people!?


----------



## vroom_skies

kobaj said:


> Im going to have to agree with this, but am I the only one that sees this as a problem?
> 
> I mean, this is the unedited picture thread. As in you show how good you are with a camera with no to little use of photoshop. By adding a border its just the same as adjusting contrast, brightness, color, etc. Its all Adding to the picture. Its as if saying your photo isnt good enough on its own. You arent proud of your photography people!?



It's because I'm am proud of my work that I go the extra mile to display it as such. The border helps differentiate my work from other basic point and shoot photos. I don't really agree that adding a border to my work makes it edited. However that is not to say my work isn't unedited. I do basic editing to almost all my shots, just to make sure they look as good as they can.

Your right in saying this is a "post your unedited pictures" thread, but we don't have a post your slightly touched up photo thread, nor do I think we should.

I wouldn't change anything from the way we have it now.

Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kobaj said:


> Im going to have to agree with this, but am I the only one that sees this as a problem?
> 
> I mean, this is the unedited picture thread. As in you show how good you are with a camera with no to little use of photoshop. By adding a border its just the same as adjusting contrast, brightness, color, etc. Its all Adding to the picture. Its as if saying your photo isnt good enough on its own. You arent proud of your photography people!?



How does adding a border change how the picture looks? 

Yes, it adds a frame look, which makes it look more professional. 




vroom_skies said:


> It's because I'm am proud of my work that I go the extra mile to display it as such. The border helps differentiate my work from other basic point and shoot photos. I don't really agree that adding a border to my work makes it edited. However that is not to say my work isn't unedited. I do basic editing to almost all my shots, just to make sure they look as good as they can.
> 
> Your right in saying this is a "post your unedited pictures" thread, but we don't have a post your slightly touched up photo thread, nor do I think we should.
> 
> I wouldn't change anything from the way we have it now.
> 
> Bob



I agree.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Hmm... I'd post some, but I think I'll hold back on this latest batch. They're kind of morbid. Haha.

I'd like to get some good sunrise and sunset pictures...


----------



## ka5row

*Comet Hale Bop*

Comet Hale Bop from my front Yard in Oklahoma  Pentax 1000 25 sec exp. 1000 speed Fuji film,


----------



## Punk

Here are my borders


----------



## Punk




----------



## speedyink

Some recent pictures..


----------



## Egon

Just a single picture tonight.


----------



## TFT

A few I took on a weekend away in the UK


----------



## Kornowski

Nice pictures!






All I did was put a boarder on it and group a few images together. (Tis Me in the photos)


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2566/pbpic2566526.jpg
> 
> All I did was put a boarder on it and group a few images together. (Tis Me in the photos)



really f*cking loving that danny nice job 
riding and the style of image 


arrrgghhhhh cant wait .....


brain wave 
what if i rob a seat of my brother old bike u think it will fit


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> really f*cking loving that danny nice job
> riding and the style of image
> 
> 
> arrrgghhhhh cant wait .....
> 
> 
> brain wave
> what if i rob a seat of my brother old bike u think it will fit



Heh, Thanks Chris!

I know, I'm so stoked to go again, can you tell!? I have money to order a full face, goggles and shin pads now, 

Yeah, that'd totally work! You don't really need the seat, but, at least you'd have one there if you did


----------



## patrickv

haven't posted in a while here you go
















all taken with my phone then sized down to 1280x1024 @ medium quality


----------



## Punk

Two New pictures:


----------



## Punk

Added some more:


----------



## ThatGuy16

I tried


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Some recent pictures..


Nice shot speedy!



Punk said:


> Added some more:


Nice shots Punk. Straighten the horizon in number 3 and that will be quite the shot.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are a few recent one I took:

Taken while on the drive up to Mass:





While feeding the birds, I stumbled upon a desist one. Some one must have fed the poor guy bad seeds :





While at the apple orchard:





Hope ya enjoyed them.
More to come,
Bob


----------



## Vizy

It might not seem right, but i like the bird one. That's a brilliant shade of blue.


----------



## speedyink

Thanks Bob


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Nice shot speedy!
> 
> 
> Nice shots Punk. Straighten the horizon in number 3 and that will be quite the shot.
> 
> Bob



Thanks 

Yeah I saw that I have a burnt out sky too...
Will do better next time 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Here are a few recent one I took:
> 
> While feeding the birds, I stumbled upon a desist one. Some one must have fed the poor guy bad seeds :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya enjoyed them.
> More to come,
> Bob



Great shot...and somewhat of a coincidence. I've come across 2 dead birds in the past week and wanted to take pictures of both but I have no camera atm.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks Ben. That is funny, we should start a 'new' line of photography lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Some great pictures vroom!

(speedy an punk too, can't leave you out.)


----------



## Respital

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Thanks Ben. That is funny, we should start a 'new' line of photography lol.



Dead Wildlife? But that'd be so sad


----------



## Burgerbob




----------



## vroom_skies

Here are a few from today:











This leaf is actually in water, even though it doesn't look it:





Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Ben

(Excuse the crappy quality of some of these...I didn't resize them correctly and im too lazy to fix it  )

don't remember if I ever posted these in this thread...but this was for the B&W landscape tourny. I have a lot more i could probably use now, for example the last.


----------



## Punk

Awesome pics Robert and Ben!

Here is one from this weekend:


----------



## vroom_skies

I think that is my new favorite photo of yours.

Here is a new one from yesterday:





Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> I think that is my new favorite photo of yours.
> 
> Here is a new one from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



NICE! love it. I need to pull out some of my creek pictures I took back in June...similar but not quite as good as yours


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> I think that is my new favorite photo of yours.
> 
> Here is a new one from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



And that is my new favorite of yours!!!

Awesome work on the shutter speed!


----------



## Punk

Rock Climber:


----------



## Irishwhistle

w00t!

I finally got myself some working NiMHs and a new charger (I lost my old one) so prepare for more stuff from me!


----------



## elmer91

i should have some new stuff here next week. going to a few places this weekend.


----------



## Humveeluvr

Last year I got a Sony DSC H9 camera and in the past 10 months I've taken about 3500+ pictures, take that thing everywhere... just a little camera happy! anyways I've put together some of my favorites to share here.

The winter ones were taken up in Haliburton Ontario, The boy in the grass is my son, the girl (devil) is my friends daughter- side note to that picture just as I hit the shutter button she touched the lens and got wet cotton candy all over it..., Airplanes was at the CNE 2008 and the lake was up at the cottage outside Griffith Ontario.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Went digging through the archives... here some stuff I found:


----------



## speedyink

Excellent Pictures guys.  What cameras are you two using?


----------



## Kornowski

Very nice pictures, I love the pictures in the snow, Humvee!

Whistleboy, those macro shots of the bugs are great!

here's some I took recently;


----------



## Punk

I love your shots Kornowski 

How did you do it? Multiple pictures?


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> I love your shots Kornowski
> 
> How did you do it? Multiple pictures?



Thanks, Benji. Nope, pretty simple really, I just left the shutter open for 30 seconds in a pitch black room and moved a torch around.


----------



## Punk

Ahhh nice!

Very creative


----------



## Humveeluvr

Kornowski very interesting and creative, great shots!


----------



## Kornowski

Humveeluvr said:


> Kornowski very interesting and creative, great shots!



Thanks man!


----------



## patrickv

Danny i really don't understand how you took that picture.
I mean i do understand that yes you moved the torch creating those text but how did the camera come into play so as to take the shot ?


----------



## Humveeluvr

Basicly from what I understand is the room was pitch black and he set the camera on a tripod and set the shutter speed to 30 sec, then activated the shutter and within 30 seconds used the tourch to create his designs. thirty seconds is more then enough time in a dark room to make it appear that the lights were on. correct me if im wrong, I just posted this cause I am gonna try this with a floresent glow stick with a black light turned on! I'll post if it turns out any good!


----------



## vroom_skies

^Beat me to it^

You have to set your self up in a dark room, or any where dark really.
Then just set the camera on a tripod or a steady surface, next use a extended shutter speed, such as 10 seconds or so.
That gives you enough time to write/ draw what ever it is you want. Other then that you just mess with the settings to get the desired results.

The torch/ flash light is the only light in the room, so it's basically all the camera picks up, giving you what you see above.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> Danny i really don't understand how you took that picture.
> I mean i do understand that yes you moved the torch creating those text but how did the camera come into play so as to take the shot ?



Pat, the guys below explained it for me, I'm too lazy to type it out 



Humveeluvr said:


> Basicly from what I understand is the room was pitch black and he set the camera on a tripod and set the shutter speed to 30 sec, then activated the shutter and within 30 seconds used the tourch to create his designs. thirty seconds is more then enough time in a dark room to make it appear that the lights were on. correct me if im wrong, I just posted this cause I am gonna try this with a floresent glow stick with a black light turned on! I'll post if it turns out any good!





vroom_skies said:


> ^Beat me to it^
> 
> You have to set your self up in a dark room, or any where dark really.
> Then just set the camera on a tripod or a steady surface, next use a extended shutter speed, such as 10 seconds or so.
> That gives you enough time to write/ draw what ever it is you want. Other then that you just mess with the settings to get the desired results.
> 
> The torch/ flash light is the only light in the room, so it's basically all the camera picks up, giving you what you see above.
> 
> Bob



Pretty much, Correct.

Gold star for both of you!


----------



## elmer91

those shots are fun to do. it picks up motion, and anything stationary. if you stand there for long enough you will be a "ghost". i have done quite a few shots with a truck, my quad, and a motorcycle.


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Excellent Pictures guys.  What cameras are you two using?



Thanks! It's the same ol' Fuji FinePix S700.



Kornowski said:


> Whistleboy, those macro shots of the bugs are great!



Thanks!


----------



## speedyink

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks! It's the same ol' Fuji FinePix S700.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Really??  You give me great hope, making such professional looking pictures with an S700.  Here you had me all thinkin I needed to buy a DSLR


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> ...and moved a *torch *around.



Haha You and your UK words! 



Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks! It's the same ol' Fuji FinePix S700.
> 
> Thanks!



Same here bro, Fuji S700 

Here are some from me:



























and finally, some porn for Danny:


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> Really??  You give me great hope, making such professional looking pictures with an S700.  Here you had me all thinkin I needed to buy a DSLR



Yup! What've you got? 

I still need a 1Ds Mark IV though.


----------



## speedyink

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18

Some more porn for Danny


----------



## Irishwhistle

speedyink said:


> I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18



Cool! That cam looks sick.


----------



## speedyink

It is, I love it.  Really the only thing it's missing that I would want is interchangeable lenses.

Here's some pictures I dug up from July


----------



## Kornowski

Mmmm, Porn. Porn or Mountain Dew... Don't make me decide.


----------



## speedyink

Why not have both?


----------



## Ramodkk

What about Mountain Dew Porn?


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Why not have both?





ramodkk said:


> What about Mountain Dew Porn?



Hmmm. But how!?


----------



## vroom_skies

So were comparing cameras eh, sounds like fun.
Mind if I join lol


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Pure porno!


----------



## Humveeluvr

Just a few more!




































I really wished this one turned out better it was great timing but taken through glass


----------



## TFT

A few close ups


----------



## Geoff




----------



## DirtyD86

i had some downtime at the airport today, so i figured i would take some pics. within 150 ft of each other there were two lambos and one mystery car which looked like an aston martin, but im not 100% on that.


----------



## elmer91

nice pics of some nice cars!


----------



## elmer91

went to Carter Caves this weekend. here are some pics


----------



## Punk

The misery car is a Spyker C8 Laviolette SWB.


----------



## Justin

DirtyD, stop taking pics of my cars.


----------



## Kornowski

I really like that last one, man!


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine, but


----------



## speedyink

Theres some nice pictures here lately.  Damn, I should put some up (unfortunately, not all mine are appropriate )


----------



## Vizy

speedyink said:


> (unfortunately, not all mine are appropriate )



Post it up, we can be the judge of that


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to guess they include, plants, bees & moths. lol


----------



## 4NGU$

heres one of my latest shots ...


----------



## speedyink

Vizy93 said:


> Post it up, we can be the judge of that



Lol.  No, you can't.  



Kornowski said:


> I'm going to guess they include, plants, bees & moths. lol



Well, they include plants 

But, I will post up these more G rated pictures.


----------



## vroom_skies

Howdy everyone.
I just returned from my trip to Marthas Vineyard, which was quite nice.
So now I have the task of going through my 1,350 or so photos ... joy.

Here is a teaser for now, many more to come I'm sure.






Bob


----------



## voyagerfan99

4NGU$ said:


> heres one of my latest shots ...



Haven't been in this thread lately ,but that looks totally amazing! Where is that?


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haven't been in this thread lately ,but that looks totally amazing! Where is that?



That's the most awesome capital of culture... Liverpool!


----------



## 4NGU$

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haven't been in this thread lately ,but that looks totally amazing! Where is that?



that would be the escilator up to the odeon multiplex cinima in Liverpool


----------



## 4NGU$

another from the _NEW_ Liverpool


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> another from the _NEW_ Liverpool



Woah! I hadn't realized that Liverpool was that cool... 


Just one this time... I don't think I've posted this here yet...


----------



## Geoff

Here are some with my new border 

*Caution, very large images!*


----------



## teamhex

Up!!! So that the porn spam will not be seen by all!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is one from last night:







Heavy post process on that one lol,
Bob


----------



## patrickv

I haven't posted pictures in a while so here are some shots from very own 
*FAR CRY*


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Here is one from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy post process on that one lol,
> Bob


Is it just me, or does the reflection of the board show an incredible amount of noise?  Nice photo overall though.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1117496 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the reflection of the board show an incredible amount of noise?  Nice photo overall though.



I don't see an incredible amount of noise much less any at all.


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1117496 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the reflection of the board show an incredible amount of noise?  Nice photo overall though.



Actually the photo its self doesn't have that much noise.
However the process I used to edit it used a uncanny amount of sharpening and all other effects that give the appearance of more noise, as well as adding some.
In other words, the photo doesn't have that much noise, but it gives off the appearance as if it does lol.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Actually the photo its self doesn't have that much noise.
> However the process I used to edit it used a uncanny amount of sharpening and all other effects that give the appearance of more noise, as well as adding some.
> In other words, the photo doesn't have that much noise, but it gives off the appearance as if it does lol.



Mm...this is random..but with me getting a new camera before the beginning of December I decided to take a look at pentax like you suggested with others. I am thinking the k20d (not retail though...I would most likely get it off of ebay or amazon)

What are your thoughts? I've been having looking for a while and nothing within price range really made me say "YES I need that" other than the jittery feeling I got with the K20  Before I had the Canon 350D so this would be larger step up.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> Mm...this is random..but with me getting a new camera before the beginning of December I decided to take a look at pentax like you suggested with others. I am thinking the k20d (not retail though...I would most likely get it off of ebay or amazon)
> 
> What are your thoughts? I've been having looking for a while and nothing within price range really made me say "YES I need that" other than the jittery feeling I got with the K20  Before I had the Canon 350D so this would be larger step up.



Lets see here.
Well the reasons why you wouldn't want to get a K20D are:
- If you need really good flash performance
- If you need really good AF in low light
- If you need faster then 3 FPS
- If you need really good AFC performance
- Don't buy it for the live view, it's very primitive on the K20D

Now some pros:
- Very nice noise control up into higher iso values
- Very solid build, with some of the best ergonomics around
- Built in shake reduction. So every lens ever made for Pentax is then stabilized (good for 3-4 stops)
- Complete backwards compatibility, so every lens ever made will work (some may need an adapter)
- Very nice viewfinder
- Body has full weather sealing 
- Extremely good price to performance ratio

Those are some off the top of my head.
Obviously there are some real cons, yet there are some real pros.

Tell me how you view that info and I'll get back to you with some more info.

Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Lets see here.
> Well the reasons why you wouldn't want to get a K20D are:
> - If you need really good flash performance
> - If you need really good AF in low light
> - If you need faster then 3 FPS
> - If you need really good AFC performance
> - Don't buy it for the live view, it's very primitive on the K20D



- Wouldn't an external flash work better anyways? (As in just buying a detachable)
- I suppose it depends on how low of a light we are talking.
- While a camera taking more FPS would be nice, It's not something I need.
- Auto Focus Control?
- Don't need live view seeing as I lived without it for so long. Might be a nice thing to have every once in a while but I doubt I'd be using it much.



vroom_skies said:


> Now some pros:
> - Very nice noise control up into higher iso values
> - Very solid build, with some of the best ergonomics around
> - Built in shake reduction. So every lens ever made for Pentax is then stabilized (good for 3-4 stops)
> - Complete backwards compatibility, so every lens ever made will work (some may need an adapter)
> - Very nice viewfinder
> - Body has full weather sealing
> - Extremely good price to performance ratio



Well....pros are pros, I like them all! 

Question...major differences between the K20 and the K10 you have? Anything they took out or majorly improved on with the K20 or something you like about the K10 you don't about the K20?


----------



## Casie

The cutest baby in the world! (My daughter)


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> - Wouldn't an external flash work better anyways? (As in just buying a detachable)
> - I suppose it depends on how low of a light we are talking.
> - While a camera taking more FPS would be nice, It's not something I need.
> - Auto Focus Control?
> - Don't need live view seeing as I lived without it for so long. Might be a nice thing to have every once in a while but I doubt I'd be using it much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well....pros are pros, I like them all!
> 
> Question...major differences between the K20 and the K10 you have? Anything they took out or majorly improved on with the K20 or something you like about the K10 you don't about the K20?



Howdy,
- I was actually referring to the external flash. The on camera flash works quite well actually lol. It's not that the external flash is bad, it is just lagging behind in regards to Canon and Nikon. It's by all means adequate, but if you would be shooting weddings or something where flashes are really important and often used, I would steer clear of Pentax.

- I'm talking pretty low light here. Pentax's AF system is a contrast based AF, so if your trying to focus on a blank wall, you'll have no chance. If there is something with contrast you should focus there and recompose, it will most likely take awhile longer then Canon & Nikon for sure, but if your in no rush, then there isn't too much of an issue. I however like to manual focus in those kinds of conditions anyways. Also the focusing speed/ accuracy depends on what lens is mounted as well.

- Well the K20D has some 20 FPS deal at a really cropped resolution. I don't know much about it, but it does look fun, can't really say how handy it is though.

- AFC stands for Auto Focus Continuous. This is pretty darn bad on the K10D lol, I'm pretty sure it's not that much better on the K20D, but I'm not sure. You'll use it when something is in motion, like someone running or a car moving etc.

There really isn't any reason why you would get the K10D over the K20D, unless you can get it for a steal, but you can get the K20D body for $750, which is an extremely good deal. That way you can get right into using good glass. Whats funny is that Pentax has the best 18-55 kits lens out of all brands anyways, so the kit lens can hold it's own quite well.

http://www.abesofmaine.com/item.do?item=PNK20D&id=PNK20D&l=PRICEGRABB
That is actually where I bought my K10D from, good company.

Just some quick facts:
- The K20D has a 14.6MP vs 10.2MP sensor on the K10D. Also they switched from CCD to CMOS.
- K20D has much better noise control. Plus goes up to 3200 & even 6400. The K10D stopped at 1600, which I never really understood.
- K20D has a boat load more customization, keep in mind the K10D is no slacker in that department.
- K20D improved the shake reduction
- K20D's viewfinder is a little bit improved. Not positive, but pretty sure.

I'm sure more will come to mind later.
Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## Motoxrdude

I can't remember if i already posted this...


----------



## speedyink

Nice dude!  Love it!


----------



## speedyink

It snowed today!  First of the year.  These were all taken inside.  I'll be going out shortly to take some more, I'll post them when I get back
















Oh, and had to throw this one in there cause I love it


----------



## Connor.S

Ohhh Speedy that last pic is just beautiful


----------



## speedyink

Why thanks  

Ok, finished taking pictures   I took quite a few


----------



## Irishwhistle

Well, this one really doesn't belong in this thread as it's totally edited, but who cares?


----------



## Bartmasta

nice photos guys, i really liked the far cry ones 

here's some of my photos

i think they aren't really good but ill let you guys decide

tell me what you think


----------



## FatalityTech

Our beautiful Desert





The sunset in the desert 





My Home town, i miss it (kinda lol)


----------



## TFT

First snow of the year in East Yorkshire


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> nice photos guys, i really liked the far cry ones
> 
> here's some of my photos
> 
> i think they aren't really good but ill let you guys decide
> 
> tell me what you think



I really like the first and last one, good job!  BTW, is that you in the second photo?


----------



## Bartmasta

nah just a random shot of people in a small town in Croatia

the train photo was taken from my car btw

thanks for the reply


----------



## Geoff

I decided to up into Canada yesterday, so here are a few photos:







*Canada Border!*


----------



## Bartmasta

those pics reminded me about how cars in north america suck. 

I used to live in Canada, but I live in Poland now.

Now I remember how most of it is ugly lol


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> those pics reminded me about how cars in north america suck.
> 
> I used to live in Canada, but I live in Poland now.
> 
> Now I remember how most of it is ugly lol


What do you mean that most cars in North America suck?


----------



## Respital

Bartmasta said:


> those pics reminded me about how cars in north america suck.
> 
> I used to live in Canada, but I live in Poland now.
> 
> Now I remember how most of it is ugly lol



Poland is nice but the roads SUCK!


----------



## Kornowski

Respital said:


> Poland is nice but the roads SUCK!



Poland _is_ nice but Bartmasta SUCKS!


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> Poland _is_ nice but Bartmasta SUCKS!



Danny, have you even been to Poland?


----------



## Geoff

Respital said:


> Poland is nice but the roads SUCK!


Exactly.  This was taken directly from Wikipedia:

_*Poland has a poorly developed infrastructure of roads and expressways by Western European standards.* There are very few main expressways (autostrady, singular - autostrada), some express roads with lower speed limits than motorways but with many of their features, and an extensive network of roads (almost all of them single lane) connecting all major cities._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_and_expressways_in_Poland


----------



## Kornowski

Respital said:


> Danny, have you even been to Poland?



Nope.


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];1121837 said:
			
		

> Exactly.  This was taken directly from Wikipedia:
> 
> _*Poland has a poorly developed infrastructure of roads and expressways by Western European standards.* There are very few main expressways (autostrady, singular - autostrada), some express roads with lower speed limits than motorways but with many of their features, and an extensive network of roads (almost all of them single lane) connecting all major cities._
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roads_and_expressways_in_Poland



Yeah there not great, especially the fact that trains take less time to get to the capital from my hometown then by car!


----------



## Bartmasta

Kornowski said:


> Poland _is_ nice but Bartmasta SUCKS!



bugger off will ya



			
				[-0MEGA-];1121805 said:
			
		

> What do you mean that most cars in North America suck?



most are ugly and way too many ugly suv's

european cars look better


----------



## Ramodkk

^ That is nothing else than your opinion


----------



## Kornowski

Bartmasta said:


> bugger off will ya



No.


----------



## 4NGU$

back on topic here is some of my recent stuff


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> back on topic here is some of my recent stuff




It's about time you got a deviantART account man...


----------



## speedyink

Bartmasta said:


> Now I remember how most of it is ugly lol



I guess you've never been to BC


----------



## 4NGU$

Irishwhistle said:


> It's about time you got a deviantART account man...





I have one but I don't bother posting anything...
I did these for an architecture brief for collage 

ps. do everyone a favour and break the pic links in the quote


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> I have one but I don't bother posting anything...
> I did these for an architecture brief for collage
> 
> ps. do everyone a favour and break the pic links in the quote



You're no fun... 

ps. 'tis done! I just thought everyone might want to see your awesome photos again!


----------



## Ramodkk

Great pics Angus!! What cam is that?


----------



## Bartmasta

speedyink said:


> I guess you've never been to BC



i am not talking about landscape and stuff, I mean stuff like houses for example.


----------



## speedyink

Bartmasta said:


> i am not talking about landscape and stuff, I mean stuff like houses for example.



Oh yeah, I've seen every house in Canada too.


----------



## 4NGU$

ramodkk said:


> Great pics Angus!! What cam is that?



thanks ramodkk 

its just my trusty ol 350d


----------



## Connor.S

Yea, those pictures are quite the site Angus. Makes me want to visit Liverpool..


----------



## 4NGU$

Cheers  

 most of those are in the Business district but there is 1 from the new Liverpool 1 area


----------



## vroom_skies

Sheesh, great shots 4NGU$, some of your best yet.
The post process makes the shots, just my style as well.


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> Cheers
> 
> most of those are in the Business district but there is 1 from the new Liverpool 1 area



The stairs one?

Great shots, dude! When should I unleash the Bathroom scene?


----------



## 4NGU$

well I wasn't counting the stares one from the other day 
its the one with about 5 different types of brick... 
sod it 

this one  







Thats the new HMV and Odeon


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Sheesh, great shots 4NGU$, some of your best yet.
> The post process makes the shots, just my style as well.



Yeah...I agree with that! Definitely some of his best shots and the PP is wonderful 

@vroom...If you don't bother ever looking in OT at the cashback thread, I just wanted to let you know I went with the Nikon d90 and managed to grab it for $620!


----------



## kobaj

Jebus Christ! Those shots are amazing 4NGU$, how do you do it?!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Yeah...I agree with that! Definitely some of his best shots and the PP is wonderful
> 
> @vroom...If you don't bother ever looking in OT at the cashback thread, I just wanted to let you know I went with the Nikon d90 and managed to grab it for $620!



Ah! So you took my advice and got the D90? Awesome!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben;[email protected] just wanted to let you know I went with the Nikon d90 and managed to grab it for $620![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Awesome, sounds like quite the steal. Hope you enjoy it!
> Can't wait to see some work.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! So you took my advice and got the D90? Awesome!



Actually...I believe your advice to me was to get the XSi  
I kid I kid...I was planning on getting the D90 anyways but you helped my decision a little


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Actually...I believe your advice to me was to get the XSi
> I kid I kid...I was planning on getting the D90 anyways but you helped my decision a little




lol, that was if the D90 was too expensive. The D90 is way better than the XSi.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Awesome, sounds like quite the steal. Hope you enjoy it!
> Can't wait to see some work.
> 
> Bob



Yeah, I can't wait either 

Sadly I still haven't picked out a lens yet...So I am thinking of either finding another good deal ebay and doing the cashback OR waiting until black friday and hopefully get a good deal.

Either of you got suggestions? Have been looking at the 55-200 or something in that range. Just need a good "do everything" lens for a bit until I can afford another.


----------



## 4NGU$

4NGU$ said:


> thanks ramodkk
> 
> its just my trusty ol 350d





Ben said:


> Yeah...I agree with that! Definitely some of his best shots and the PP is wonderful





kobaj said:


> Jebus Christ! Those shots are amazing 4NGU$, how do you do it?!



sheesh guys i am flattered 

not much pp at all you know tho guys just levels and little touches 

most of what you see is pre lens


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Yeah, I can't wait either
> 
> Sadly I still haven't picked out a lens yet...So I am thinking of either finding another good deal ebay and doing the cashback OR waiting until black friday and hopefully get a good deal.
> 
> Either of you got suggestions? Have been looking at the 55-200 or something in that range. Just need a good "do everything" lens for a bit until I can afford another.




55-200 should be pretty good... that's be about the equivalent of 3.6x zoom if I'm correct. If you find a good deal on ebay go for it, especially since you said you want the cam this week... and I doubt you'll be taking pictures without a lens.


----------



## 4NGU$

piece of tin foil/ aluminium foil with a hole in it taped to the front makes the perfect lens


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> piece of tin foil/ aluminium foil with a hole in it taped to the front makes the perfect lens



Aye! A digital pinhole camera!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> Yeah, I can't wait either
> 
> Sadly I still haven't picked out a lens yet...So I am thinking of either finding another good deal ebay and doing the cashback OR waiting until black friday and hopefully get a good deal.
> 
> Either of you got suggestions? Have been looking at the 55-200 or something in that range. Just need a good "do everything" lens for a bit until I can afford another.



Sure, I'd love to help.
Do you have  a price range in mind, is the 55-200 level the highest you can go? Also what is you prefered focal range?

Do you have AIM? PM it to me if you wish.


----------



## Ben

Haven't posted in a while...these were all taken in the last six months I believe.


----------



## pies

Picked up a nikon D40 on black-friday
The pic is of a grasshopper it's a bit hard to see because of the angle and it was dead.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> it's a bit hard to see because of the angle and it was dead.[/IMG]



That is the funniest thing I've heard for a while! LOL!


----------



## pies




----------



## Punk

Two new pictures for me :


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Nice pics there

The heading on the second one looks like it says "Ghost Tram"


----------



## speedyink

Nice, punk.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> ^ Nice pics there
> 
> The heading on the second one looks like it says "Ghost Tram"





speedyink said:


> Nice, punk.



Thanks 

Yest it does say Ghost Tram


----------



## TFT

Excellent Punk, if we have this tutorial/tips on using cameras, I'd like to know how you got the effect in the "Ghost Tram"
I'm only guessing now, but could it have been 2 photos and layered with a lower "opacity" ?


----------



## Punk

TFT said:


> Excellent Punk, if we have this tutorial/tips on using cameras, I'd like to know how you got the effect in the "Ghost Tram"
> I'm only guessing now, but could it have been 2 photos and layered with a lower "opacity" ?



Nope.

I took the picture when the tram was coming on the station, left the shutter open for 10 second (changed the aperture) and it ended a few seconds after it stopped.


----------



## pies

Nice pics there punk.


----------



## TFT

Punk said:


> Nope.
> 
> I took the picture when the tram was coming on the station, left the shutter open for 10 second (changed the aperture) and it ended a few seconds after it stopped.



Je vois monsieur, merci


----------



## Punk

pies said:


> Nice pics there punk.



Thanks 


TFT said:


> Je vois monsieur, merci


De nada


----------



## Kornowski

Not posted any for a good while


----------



## Respital

Where's that second last picture from Danny?

Looks like it's from the CN tower.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Unedited? meh .. i've been playing with these in CS3 with HDR and photomatix

What do you think?


----------



## speedyink

^^^ Love the first two.


----------



## N3crosis

Respital said:


> Where's that second last picture from Danny?
> 
> Looks like it's from the CN tower.



I think it is bro, not entirely sure though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

speedyink said:


> ^^^ Love the first two.



Thanks! Now, i'm really wanting to get something like the XSI. I've been using my S700, on aperture. Pictures come out really nice on it though, i only paid like $120 or $150 for it.


----------



## speedyink

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks! Now, i'm really wanting to get something like the XSI. I've been using my S700, on aperture. Pictures come out really nice on it though, i only paid like $120 or $150 for it.



Hey, it's not just the camera that makes a good picture.

Damn, I hope you dont mind if I use the second picture as a background..the res is small enough on this I think I can use the picture you posted 

edit:  Almost! needs to be 1024 pixels wide though


----------



## ThatGuy16

speedyink said:


> Hey, it's not just the camera that makes a good picture.
> 
> Damn, I hope you dont mind if I use the second picture as a background..the res is small enough on this I think I can use the picture you posted
> 
> edit:  Almost! needs to be 1024 pixels wide though





1024/768

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/1024768.jpg


----------



## elmer91

here are two new pics of my head. lol. got stitches, decided to share. from a snowboarding accident involving a tree. there 5 stitches there


----------



## Kornowski

Respital said:


> Where's that second last picture from Danny?
> 
> Looks like it's from the CN tower.





Flar0n said:


> I think it is bro, not entirely sure though.



Sure is!


----------



## TFT

A  flowery theme


----------



## speedyink

ThatGuy16 said:


> 1024/768
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/1024768.jpg



Thanks


----------



## Shadowhunter

Edited only for the border, size, and watermark.


----------



## Ben

New ones with my newly purchased D90


----------



## skidude

Some miscellaneous macro shots


----------



## pies




----------



## Jet

These are from last weekend when I was in Florida. The first half is from Myakka State Park, and the latter from Siesta Key.


----------



## Ramodkk

The last four pictures look excellent man!


----------



## skidude

Some birds eating by my deck today in the snow. Saw it eating out of the feeder so I ran up and grabbed my camera. Shot with a Canon PowerShot S5IS, taken in Custom mode with Super Macro on.


----------



## wiwazevedo

does using a film slr and using black and white film count as editing?


----------



## wiwazevedo

ok none of these were edited on the computer.  I use a film slr as well as my digital. All the black and white ones were taken with black and white film.  All these were scanned so sorry abt the img quality.


----------



## wiwazevedo

all of the above pics were taken with this:


----------



## Geoff

wiwazevedo said:


> all of the above pics were taken with this:


I need to buy a film SLR for my photography class this January, do you have the model of that camera?


----------



## wiwazevedo

[-0MEGA-];1142323 said:
			
		

> I need to buy a film SLR for my photography class this January, do you have the model of that camera?



definitely get this one!!!
this is the best one Ive ever used
it is a
canon ae-1 program
came out in the early 80's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_AE-1_Program


----------



## g4m3rof1337

wiwazevedo said:


> definitely get this one!!!
> this is the best one Ive ever used
> it is a
> canon ae-1 program
> came out in the early 80's
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_AE-1_Program



I picked that one up at a garage sale, I love it.


----------



## wiwazevedo

heres a few more with the same camera:


----------



## Ramodkk

That LP shot is amazing!


----------



## Geoff

wiwazevedo said:


> definitely get this one!!!
> this is the best one Ive ever used
> it is a
> canon ae-1 program
> came out in the early 80's
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_AE-1_Program


Thanks!  I'll check around on eBay for one.


----------



## skidude

24 inches of snow in 48 hours.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! That looks awesome! Nice shot!


----------



## skidude

It looks awesome, but it sucks to drive in


----------



## Kornowski

You have to make a video of that! Haha! I guess you now have a table 2 ft under snow?


----------



## skidude

The snow on the bottom is all drifted, it's about 4 feet tall against the deck railing and curves downward underneath the table. I may take an aftermath video tomorrow or something and post it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Wanna play cards?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> It looks awesome, but it sucks to drive in


I know what you mean...


----------



## FairDoos

OMG I am jelous SO MUCH i havent even had a centimeter yet! but it would be a bugger if you dropped something in the snow and it went all the way to the bottom LOL you would have to build a tunnel or somit xD


----------



## vroom_skies

Quality work wiwazevedo.
I have a A-1 here as well, solid camera.

Bob


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Quality work wiwazevedo.
> I have a A-1 here as well, solid camera.
> 
> Bob


You don't know anyone by chance that is wanting to sell one do you?  There are quite a few on eBay but because the camera is so old I'm afraid of getting one that is in need of service.


----------



## vroom_skies

Can't say I do.
However you should included servicing into the whole price. I would want to get the camera torn down and clean etc, so maybe you could ask the person selling on ebay if they would cover any parts needed if it comes to that.


----------



## Geoff

I saw a few that said they were fully serviced prior to the sale, so maybe I should just keep an eye out for that.  Any idea of what it would cost for servicing that camera though?


----------



## vroom_skies

I keep on thinking of $93.75
I don't have a clue though, nor do I have a clue where I get that number from lol.


----------



## Geoff

haha, thanks though.  I'm trying to find one that includes a few accessories, and if it was recently serviced that would be a huge plus.


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> OMG I am jelous SO MUCH i havent even had a centimeter yet! but it would be a bugger if you dropped something in the snow and it went all the way to the bottom LOL you would have to build a tunnel or somit xD



Here... I'll send you some of my snow... all of it if you want.


----------



## theasian100

Thumbtacks


----------



## Irishwhistle

This one screams edit, but I don't care!


----------



## teamhex

Irishwhistle said:


> This one screams edit, but I don't care!



I like that color, how'd you do that?


----------



## FairDoos

irishwhistle said:


> here... I'll send you some of my snow... All of it if you want.



omg please do!


----------



## Irishwhistle

teamhex said:


> I like that color, how'd you do that?



Thanks! http://www.lightcrafts.com/products/ Check it out... it's totally awesome. It doesn't even require RAW photos... that one is a JPEG. Oh yeah, and it's cross platform, which is awesome. I'm using the demo right now, but I'm thinking I might have to buy it. 



FairDoos said:


> omg please do!



Won't it just melt?


----------



## Ben

new(ish) one...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> new(ish) one...



Awesomeness! Love the skyline... is that Atlanta?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Decided to redo an old shot:






And this is old, but it's the first time I've done anything with it... hence the reason there's not two feet of snow in it.


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> Won't it just melt?



Ok you have a point.. maybe ship it in a big freezer? then get a plane to drop it over my house like snow P even though it would probably just cave my house in but then id make a new house IGLOO TIME!


----------



## Kornowski

Irishwhistle said:


>



I love that picture, for some reason, when I look at it, I feel like, free. Relaxed, like I'm there and there's a warm wind... Heh. 





I'm not high either!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> I love that picture, for some reason, when I look at it, I feel like, free. Relaxed, like I'm there and there's a warm wind... Heh.



Thanks man!



> I'm not high either!



Yeah right! 

More!













Re-edit of an old shot:


----------



## teamhex

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right!
> 
> More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-edit of an old shot:



Iv always been into photography iv just never bought a decent camera, what are you using in these shots?


----------



## Kornowski

That Lightroom is pretty cool! Thanks man!


----------



## FairDoos

Hey all, Whats the camera's that everyones using they all take brilliant pictures!
(But i think thats alos down to the photographer)


----------



## FairDoos

Kornowski said:


> That Lightroom is pretty cool! Thanks man!



WOW! Im scared of heights


----------



## Kornowski

I've got a Canon IXUS800IS. I think it's a Powershot something in the US though.


----------



## FairDoos

Kornowski said:


> I've got a Canon IXUS800IS. I think it's a Powershot something in the US though.



Nice im just looking at the specs now ..


----------



## Irishwhistle

teamhex said:


> Iv always been into photography iv just never bought a decent camera, what are you using in these shots?



It's a Fuji FinePix S700... got it for $160 so it's not like it's really expensive or anything.



FairDoos said:


> Hey all, Whats the camera's that everyones using they all take brilliant pictures!
> (But i think thats alos down to the photographer)




Mine's a Fuji FinePix S700.


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> Mine's a Fuji FinePix S700.



Nice are all the best camera's made by Fuji, Canon, Panasonic and others i cant think off


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> Nice are all the best camera's made by Fuji, Canon, Panasonic and others i cant think off



Actually the "" was because it's not that great of a camera... It's good for a PAS I guess, but for my purposes I really need a DSLR. 


And, uh... what happened to Nikon?!!!


----------



## pies

Christmas pic


----------



## vroom_skies

I don't think I've posted these up:
















Bob


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> I don't think I've posted these up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Wow!  That's a really nice house and tree, excellent photo!


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, thanks man.
Was a pain to get in the house, the tree is massive.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Geoff




----------



## skidude

Your cat looks like it was sleeping in that laundry basket and you woke it up


----------



## Geoff

He's a weird cat, he just jumps in the laundry basket and then lies down.  He was trying to catch my camera strap that was swaying below the camera, lol


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> And, uh... what happened to Nikon?!!!



Haha i couldnt think of that one


----------



## FairDoos

vroom_skies said:


> I don't think I've posted these up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




How did they even manage to decorate that? Haha


----------



## vroom_skies

FairDoos said:


> How did they even manage to decorate that? Haha



They? You mean us.
In short, we used step ladders lol.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I was trying out some editing on my camera Christmas night at my grandpa's.

His dog Harley.






























Marley:


----------



## TFT

Cute Hyper  Harley's looking like "get any closer and I'll eat your lens cap" and Marley's eyes, so soulful.


----------



## FairDoos

vroom_skies said:


> They? You mean us.
> In short, we used step ladders lol.



Haha sorry my bad xD wow that is some big tree though! must of taken ages to decorate!


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine, but I love it!


----------



## Ben

I haven't been here in quite a while


----------



## Punk

Haven't posted here for a long time 

All of these have been taken during Winter Break. No major edition, just saturation and dust cleaning.


----------



## Jet




----------



## Kornowski

That's awesome!

How old are the people in the picture if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jet

They're both 21 (my sister and her fiancee).


----------



## TFT

Sweet, the two people gives a whole new meaning to the picture.


----------



## 4NGU$

jet thats lovely 
get them a print of that for there wall  

a few from the other day
















































my website is in its final final stages


----------



## elmer91

Looks like a lot of fun, i have always wanted to give that a try.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome pictures, Chris!

One hell of a fun day!


----------



## G25r8cer

Some pics my older sister took of her dog

I thought they were very good pictures


----------



## Ben

Been wanting to do this for a while.


----------



## 4NGU$

nice stuff like the zoom blur done the proper way


----------



## ScOuT

I was doing some night photography work in Afghanistan and caught a bunch of these shots.

We got attacked in Afghanistan one night by recoiless rifle and rockets...Our mortars jumped on the gun and started letting some 120mm High Explosive fly


----------



## DirtyD86

ScOuT said:


> I was doing some night photography work in Afghanistan and caught a bunch of these shots.
> 
> We got attacked in Afghanistan one night by recoiless rifle and rockets...Our mortars jumped on the gun and started letting some 120mm High Explosive fly





damn... that's a great shot.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while.



Nice! If only I didn't live in such a small area...


----------



## EGS

Jet said:


>


That girl has got a badonk!


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent Ben! 

Is that I-75 BTW?


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> excellent ben!
> 
> is that i-75 btw?



i-285


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, right 

But damn! That first picture is just awesome!


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Jet

Nice!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> Nice!



Thanks! I must confess that it is slightly edited though.


----------



## Calibretto

15 second long exposure. I call it "My Monitor Exploding"


----------



## ScOuT

Irishwhistle said:


>



That is an amazing picture


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Irishwhistle

ScOuT said:


> That is an amazing picture



Thanks!


----------



## Jet




----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


>



Nice! You should sign up for DeviantART... it's way better than Flickr imho.


----------



## Jet

Irishwhistle said:


> Nice! You should sign up for DeviantART... it's way better than Flickr imho.



How so?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> How so?



Seems like more people see your stuff on dA.


----------



## elmer91

Irishwhistle said:


> Seems like more people see your stuff on dA.



i second that. i go to DA a couple time a week, but i have never gone to flickr, actually hadnt even heard of it until about a month ago.


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Seems like more people see your stuff on dA.



I somewhat disagree. DA has more people it seems for sure, but the main focus isn't photography.

Anyways, I think flickr is easier and more fun to use


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> I somewhat disagree. DA has more people it seems for sure, but the main focus isn't photography.
> 
> Anyways, I think flickr is easier and more fun to use




You've got it all backwords! Flickr is the 19th top site in the US (deviantART being the 75th) according to this list: http://www.alexa.com/site/ds/top_sites?cc=US&ts_mode=country

I think people are a lot more active on dA... also it's a ton easier for people to find your stuff on deviantART than it is on Flickr.

I do like the geotagging on Flickr though.


----------



## speedyink

Heres a couple


----------



## Irishwhistle

Speedy, tell Ben that deviantART is better than Flickr.


----------



## speedyink

Ben, Deviantart is better than Flickr


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Speedy, tell Ben that deviantART is better than Flickr.





speedyink said:


> Ben, Deviantart is better than Flickr



I don't wanna hear it from neither of ya's 

here's some new ones from this past week! yippie.

My awesome friend Caleb:





And his awesome sister Rachel:


----------



## elmer91

nice pics ben. that first one would prolly look good with selective color of the eye, everything else b&w.


----------



## Ben

elmer91 said:


> nice pics ben. that first one would prolly look good with selective color of the eye, everything else b&w.



oh yeah, I actually had a version of that.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> I don't wanna hear it from neither of ya's
> 
> here's some new ones from this past week! yippie.
> 
> My awesome friend Caleb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his awesome sister Rachel:



Nice... I SOOOO want a DSLR!


----------



## Ben

one more!


----------



## WeatherMan

Now I know what all the fuss over DSLR is. lol


----------



## Connor.S

Ben your photo's are great. They're like jaw dropping imo.


----------



## Jet

Those photos turned out amazing Ben!


----------



## Ben

Thanks guys! It really means a lot to get such comments!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Great photos ben!


----------



## Punk

Ben said:


> Thanks guys! It really means a lot to get such comments!


Yeah dude, they're really awesome!


Bootup05 said:


> Now I know what all the fuss over DSLR is. lol



You'll also need :
The creative mind
A good Flash
And I'm not sure for these pictures but a good editing software


----------



## Justin

few photos from my recent holiday to macau, china. taken using a eos450d and 18-55mm lens.

in the air





awesome bridge





at the market





st. paul ruins





the venetian





gondola





breakfast in bed





colosseum





@ fishermans wharf





looking down from the macau tower. (looks tinted cause of the glass of the building)















BUNGEE!





Wynn Hotel and Casino Fountain show















View from my cab





OH NOEZ! GOING HOME!





Macau Airport





Philippine Airlines


----------



## SSMUFF

all great photos.  I picked up just before x-mas a new panny fz-28 and love it.  Before I just used a elf sd300.


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots Ben. Hop online sometime.

I thought I would rehash some of my old shots since I can't work on any new ones yet lol, but once I can I'm sure you'll like them.


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> Heres a couple



Are you serious? LOl


----------



## speedyink

g25racer said:


> Are you serious? LOl



Are you?  It's a plant...get over it.


----------



## Connor.S

And a beautiful plant at that.  And a very nice looking glass on glass stem ;]


----------



## DirtyD86

wow.... that really is an amazing looking plant.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Are you?  It's a plant...get over it.



I hope you're not being selfish. The Bees and Slugs are jealous, or so I've heard.

Mt. Dew and plant, send me now!


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> Are you?  It's a plant...get over it.



A very nice looking one too. I was just shocked when I saw that u posted it.


----------



## Jet

*A World of Trees in a Bottle*





*Liquid Smoke*


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben, those _are_ amazing shots! As always 



Punk said:


> You'll also need :
> The creative mind
> A good Flash
> And I'm not sure for these pictures but a *good editing software*



I can't believe you just said that


----------



## Jet

the good flash is optional, though a nice addition.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> the good flash is optional, though a nice addition.



agreed


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> Ben, those _are_ amazing shots! As always
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that



lol I kind of chuckled when he said that.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> lol I kind of chuckled when he said that.



They were edited though, weren't they?


----------



## Ramodkk

Are you, are you underestimating Ben's work?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Are you, are you underestimating Ben's work?



Not at all sir!


----------



## Jet

A photographer's work doesn't stop after the shutter is pressed . Editing is just as important as anything else--it can make great photos stunning or blah.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> A photographer's work doesn't stop after the shutter is pressed . Editing is just as important as anything else--it can make great photos stunning or blah.



Exactly! Hence the reason why this thread is rubbish... we need a proper photography thread!


----------



## vroom_skies

... fixed
... and stuck


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> I can't believe you just said that



What's wrong with saying that?

We all know many photographer use editing software, I use it to adjust saturation and light if needed.


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> breakfast in bed



Anybody spot the irony?


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Anybody spot the irony?



HaHa, I assume what's on the tele. Has he posted since ?


----------



## DirtyD86

TFT said:


> HaHa, I assume what's on the tele. Has he posted since ?



oh sweet baby jesus the peanut butter got him too


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! I thought that was hilarious! I don't think he has, no... Uh oh.


----------



## TFT

DirtyD86 said:


> oh sweet baby jesus the peanut butter got him too



Yea, RIP. This was his last picture looking up at the ceiling


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Haha! I thought that was hilarious! I don't think he has, no... Uh oh.



Oh well, he had a happy ending, I'll strike him off my friends list now


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> ... fixed
> ... and stuck



Finally!


----------



## FairDoos

jnskyliner34 said:


> few photos from my recent holiday to macau, china. taken using a eos450d and 18-55mm lens.
> 
> breakfast in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tainted peanut butter may have killed 6" What a funny but harsh healine to have in a photograph and talk about the gayest way to die!? 'How did your mate die again? He died from peanut butter' Funny but harsh.


----------



## Justin

lol and no, i didn't have any peanut butter.


----------



## vroom_skies

New shots, about time:































Enjoy,
Bob


----------



## skidude

$900 in twenties, used to pay for my new tattoo. Was the most money I've ever held, figured I'd take pictures.


----------



## TFT

$900 
and where's the pictures of the tattoo


----------



## Ben

wow...that much just for a tattoo?


----------



## DirtyD86

skidude said:


> $900 in twenties, used to pay for my new tattoo. Was the most money I've ever held, figured I'd take pictures.





jesus, did you do your entire torso?


----------



## skidude

I did a rib piece, it's pretty awesome but it hurt like nothing I have ever felt. I'll have pictures of it later.



> wow...that much just for a tattoo?


Tattoos are VERY expensive, but worth it.


----------



## skidude

Pictures of the tattoo, this isn't done I still need to finish the shading on it. I have an appointment February 7th to finish it.


----------



## pies

Heres a few new ones.


----------



## Irishwhistle

just one this time...winter has a way of getting rid of my creativity.  ah well...


----------



## Irishwhistle

'nother one!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice tatoo Skydude! Although, that's just too expensive! 



Punk said:


> What's wrong with saying that?
> 
> We all know many photographer use editing software, I use it to adjust saturation and light if needed.



LOL no, nothing wrong. 

It's just that we've had quite a few "discussions" about editing and you have always said that you don't like editing... at all. I thought you preferred to take pics straight from the camera and keep their "originality"...


----------



## TFT

Different


----------



## Ramodkk

Wait, is that mep's pwnd, 6-finger, robotic hand??


----------



## TFT

It was a museum piece so yea, one of Mep's appendages


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice!  

Awesome photo BTW, did they happen to have any of the other extremities? or the head by chance?


----------



## TFT

ramodkk said:


> Nice!
> 
> Awesome photo BTW, did they happen to have any of the other extremities? or the head by chance?



They did but the heads locked away cos the museum is open for kid's as well and it was deemed to frightening to put it on display


----------



## Ramodkk

Hahaha! I see! 

At least they have some sort of consent towards children


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> LOL no, nothing wrong.
> 
> It's just that we've had quite a few "discussions" about editing and you have always said that you don't like editing... at all. I thought you preferred to take pics straight from the camera and keep their "originality"...



And I still do, I haven't changed much on the picture, little bit of lightning and sometimes saturation. The picture is just re-adjusted.


----------



## Kornowski

In the snow today...

















They're not great, but I like them.


----------



## elmer91

that first shot looks awesome


----------



## 4NGU$

agreed Danny awesome shot 

gunna upload some of mine now while I'm putting this tourney up


----------



## Kornowski

elmer91 said:


> that first shot looks awesome



Thanks, man!



4NGU$ said:


> agreed Danny awesome shot
> 
> gunna upload some of mine now while I'm putting this tourney up



Thanks, Chris!

I'm still waiting!


----------



## TFT

See Danny, that's why you're better than me. I would have used the flash to brighten it up and ruined it whereas you have gone for the "mood" shot.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a recent one:





Bob


----------



## laznz1

Hay Vroom that's trippy nice pic


----------



## 4NGU$

some pics from the other day  

This shot isnt technically great but i just love how much snow there is in it 
(we don't get much snow in Liverpool) 






random road sign 






random road


----------



## Ben

new! yay.


----------



## vroom_skies

Quality work Ben


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> new! yay.



You and your spring weather... we've still got a foot snow up here.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Quality work Ben



Thanks Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

NP Ben



laznz1 said:


> Hay Vroom that's trippy nice pic



Forgot to say thanks to laznz1


----------



## virginiajack

*Only in Paris, France ---*

Moments of a trip in Paris ---





















Art just doesn't get any better than that


----------



## DirtyD86

Ben said:


>



damn. you are good, very good


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> See Danny, that's why you're better than me. I would have used the flash to brighten it up and ruined it whereas you have gone for the "mood" shot.



Haha, I'm not better! It was the conditions that made it look good. 



4NGU$ said:


> some pics from the other day
> 
> This shot isnt technically great but i just love how much snow there is in it
> (we don't get much snow in Liverpool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random road sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random road



Dude, awesome!


----------



## FairDoos

[-0MEGA-];206277 said:
			
		

> This wants to make me get back into photography... lol



Your not the only one id love to start it though i lovethe beauty of it..


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben, you're crazy. Just like vroom is... 

Excellent pictures


----------



## TFT

How can I follow that, but a few of mine


----------



## vroom_skies

TFT said:


> How can I follow that



No one can 

your shots are nice none the less


----------



## Kornowski

I like the last one, Dave! Where's that at?


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> I like the last one, Dave! Where's that at?


A place called Ilam park in Derbyshire, we were staying at the youth hostel.


----------



## Shadowhunter

Click for full-size.


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> A place called Ilam park in Derbyshire, we were staying at the youth hostel.



Looks like a nice place! Was it?

Here's one Chris took today (with my camera and I'm in it, so it counts as mine! )


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Darman

Cool macro! (pun intended)

Here's a shot (sorry, it's huge):


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Looks like a nice place! Was it?
> 
> Here's one Chris took today (with my camera and I'm in it, so it counts as mine! )



pffft


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## FairDoos

Nice pics DirtyD, Likin the military theme 

Here is mine these were took off my 5.0 MP PHONE Camera











 I took these on the way home from paintballing i did a 3 Mile walk to the train station haha


----------



## FairDoos

Wow sorry for hugeness! i didnt realise haha


----------



## Ben

FairDoos said:


> Wow sorry for hugeness! i didnt realise haha



Jeez...link to phone?


----------



## elmer91

tried some HDR images. first time ever messing with it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Jeez...link to phone?



You ain't much of a detective are you?  If you must know, it's a Sony Ericsson K850i.


----------



## FairDoos

Ben said:


> Jeez...link to phone?



Lol Yer he was right haha Sony Ericsson K850i Cybershot 5.0MP   =]


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> You ain't much of a detective are you?  If you must know, it's a Sony Ericsson K850i.



I swear you spy on me 0_o


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> I swear you spy on me 0_o



Oh, of course! I spy on everybody... like I happen to know that Bootup took the picture on the top of the last page with a Sony DSC-T2.


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> Oh, of course! I spy on everybody... like I happen to know that Bootup took the picture on the top of the last page with a Sony DSC-T2.



Haha Scared


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> Haha Scared



Which reminds me... wasn't it around 2:00 on Monday that you took those pictures?


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> Which reminds me... wasn't it around 2:00 on Monday that you took those pictures?



HA NO! YAY I WIN!   It was about 6ish afternoon time actually on a Saturday aswell


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> HA NO! YAY I WIN!   It was about 6ish afternoon time actually on a Saturday aswell



I do so hate time zones. 

EDIT: Not sure what I was thinking about the date, but yeah... it WAS 2:00 my time, seeing as you're four time zones over.


----------



## Ben

FairDoos said:


> Lol Yer he was right haha Sony Ericsson K850i Cybershot 5.0MP   =]



blah on you


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> blah on you



Do you know what metadata is Ben?


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Do you know what metadata is Ben?



i know exactly what it is buddy


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> i know exactly what it is buddy



k then... I guess I just have an odd habit of looking at all the metadata on pictures.


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> I do so hate time zones.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what I was thinking about the date, but yeah... it WAS 2:00 my time, seeing as you're four time zones over.



Hmm still a bit sceptical on that one 0_o


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> Hmm still a bit sceptical on that one 0_o



Unless it wasn't really 6:00 when you took the picture you're in Ireland...


----------



## FairDoos

Irishwhistle said:


> Unless it wasn't really 6:00 when you took the picture you're in Ireland...



HA Nope I WIN  Im in NW England


----------



## Irishwhistle

FairDoos said:


> HA Nope I WIN  Im in NW England



Then you were wrong and it was 7:00. HA!


----------



## elmer91

not trying to be an a$$ here, but can we kinda get back to pictures? i posted some pics yesterday and was kinda hoping to get some comments on them, it was my first time doing an HDR image and was looking for some tips, or how to make it look better when making it with photoshop


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> not trying to be an a$$ here, but can we kinda get back to pictures? i posted some pics yesterday and was kinda hoping to get some comments on them, it was my first time doing an HDR image and was looking for some tips, or how to make it look better when making it with photoshop



OK, sure... first, you'll be wanting more than 3 images (3 is minimum really) so that you get extremely over-exposed stuff and extremely under-exposed stuff... it's possible to make an awesome image from 3 photos, but the more, the better. 

I'd recommend using this software to create the HDR though: http://www.hdrsoft.com/

If you need any specific help just ask.


----------



## elmer91

will HDRsoft give me a better pic than Photoshop CS3 extended? when i make the image in photoshop, it gives me a few options, like gamma and exposure, highlight compression, local something, and another one i cant remember. do you know which one is best, and which one does what? also, is the program at HDRsoft free, or do i have to buy it? i am looking for free, i dont have a whole lot of money to spend, esp on stuff like that. lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> will HDRsoft give me a better pic than Photoshop CS3 extended? when i make the image in photoshop, it gives me a few options, like gamma and exposure, highlight compression, local something, and another one i cant remember. do you know which one is best, and which one does what? also, is the program at HDRsoft free, or do i have to buy it? i am looking for free, i dont have a whole lot of money to spend, esp on stuff like that. lol



HDRsoft (the software is called Photomatix) is a lot easier to make HDRs (especially when it comes to tone mapping) with than Photoshop... you can get equal results with Photoshop, but it's a lot trickier. Photomatix has a free never-expiring trial with only a few limitations. Check it out.


----------



## elmer91

i think i will. thanks. also, i am no pro with photoshop, but what is tone mapping? and one more thing, is there a certain weather condition that looks or works best for HDR?

also, one last pic from last night done in HDR


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> i think i will. thanks. also, i am no pro with photoshop, but what is tone mapping? and one more thing, is there a certain weather condition that looks or works best for HDR?
> 
> also, one last pic from last night done in HDR



Here's a wiki page about tone mapping.  As far as weather is concerned, it all depends on what you want as a result... there is no "right" or "wrong" weather for photography, it just depends on what you're doing.

That picture could use a bit more black in it, so you'll either have to process it differently or use another image that is extremely underexposed.


----------



## elmer91

thanks. you have been a big help. one last thing. going to download the program, and it has the one with the free trial(version 3.1) and the add on for photoshop. should i just get the full version, or get the add-on?


----------



## Irishwhistle

elmer91 said:


> thanks. you have been a big help. one last thing. going to download the program, and it has the one with the free trial(version 3.1) and the add on for photoshop. should i just get the full version, or get the add-on?



I'd go with the full version... that's what I use.


----------



## Jet




----------



## vroom_skies

Lovely colors


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Darman

Wow, what a shot!


----------



## FairDoos

ROFL DirtyD you look like your flying a car what powers it? Flubber?


----------



## Darman

He hangs with Robin Williams on a regular basis, didn't ya know?


----------



## DirtyD86

FairDoos said:


> ROFL DirtyD you look like your flying a car what powers it? Flubber?






that was on final to KIAD


----------



## laznz1

That's one nice pic Dirtyd


----------



## DirtyD86

laznz1 said:


> That's one nice pic Dirtyd



ty sir


----------



## skidude

My finished tattoo


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks sick man!


----------



## Fear_Of_Dreams

Wanna see my snake?


----------



## DirtyD86

Fear_Of_Dreams said:


>



love it. i wish i still had a snake


----------



## DirtyD86

a liberty belle was at KPDK today, i hung around afterwards and took a few shots. this thing was like being on a miniature submarine. you literally had to get down on your hands and knees and crawl through the doors into a couple of the areas.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm sorry that they're so small, I cropped out the excess background so the bird could be focused on.

And I also just realized, I had my camera set to Medium pictures, so it's roughly only 5.6MP instead of the 10.2.

I had gotten closer, and was about to get some good one of it climbing up the vertical-ish branch... but then my step dad decided to shovel the steps and scared it away.


























I wish I knew what kind of Wood Pecker that was. It was rather small.
I actually went outside to get pictures of the little sparrows and chickadees eating the dried plumps on the tree next door... but then I noticed that.


----------



## 4NGU$

belive that might be your answer 

http://www.audubon.org/bird/BoA/F26_G1e.html

ether that or this 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/l/lesserspottedwoodpecker/index.asp

nice shots there hyper


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks. 

That first link looks to be closer, since it doesn't have a red topped head like in the second. But I can't see the little red splash just after the white on the wood pecker in mine like that of the first link.

Hmm.


----------



## Cromewell

Looks like a female downy woodpecker to me. The males have the red patch on their head, the females don't.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Downy_Woodpecker02.jpg



DirtyD86 said:


> a liberty belle was at KPDK today, i hung around afterwards and took a few shots. this thing was like being on a miniature submarine. you literally had to get down on your hands and knees and crawl through the doors into a couple of the areas.


That's cool, I climbed inside a Lancaster bomber (this very plane http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piAbRmJW174) a few years back. I couldn't make it to any of the rear gunner positions, it was just too small inside. Even getting to the nose positions was very hard the ladder/access hatch down was tiny.


----------



## 4NGU$

oooo nice one crom I think you nailed it there 
they all look so alike 
damn woodpeckers


----------



## 4NGU$




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

4NGU$ said:


>



There's something suspicious about that one there...


----------



## pies




----------



## Punk

New picture:


----------



## vroom_skies

Very nice soft tones Punk.
Looks like you have some dust in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice Punk


----------



## Ben




----------



## vroom_skies

Love that first one Ben


----------



## DirtyD86

Ben said:


>



damn. you know, you are very good at what you do


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Very nice soft tones Punk.
> Looks like you have some dust in the bottom right hand corner.


Thanks, I cleaned it after I took the picture... Should have done it before 


ramodkk said:


> Very nice Punk


Thanks


----------



## Ben

DirtyD86 said:


> damn. you know, you are very good at what you do



Thank you very much  I like your comments.


----------



## DirtyD86

Ben said:


> Thank you very much  I like your comments.



you're very welcome. a few of your shots have stopped me dead in my tracks and made me think "wow.....".

that's not something a lot of photographers, or any artist for that matter, are capable of doing.


----------



## FairDoos

Ben said:


> Mind if i use this as my Desktop background?  Looks amazing!


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, I agree, Ben has some very nice shots.  You've become quite the photographer


----------



## Ben

FairDoos said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if i use this as my Desktop background?  Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, i can email you a higher res...just PM me with your email and what res.
> 
> 
> 
> speedyink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree, Ben has some very nice shots.  You've become quite the photographer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks speedy  Means a lot!
Click to expand...


----------



## speedyink

My Cat...Almost as old as I am actually.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Eh, I suck at taking pictures but here are a couple I took with a cheap walmart camera.

























Once I figure out this photoshop thing I'll make them look nicer.


----------



## Ramodkk

Those are nice shots man


----------



## Ben

Motoxrdude said:


> Eh, I suck at taking pictures but here are a couple I took with a cheap walmart camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I figure out this photoshop thing I'll make them look nicer.



That one would be a great wallpaper..can I have the original file?


----------



## patrickv

to the life of me, phone shot


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine, but awesome enough to post up;


----------



## DirtyD86

rolling outside Springfield Missouri - c172 g1000
an older picture but still a good one.  :good:


----------



## DirtyD86

holding short - KRYY


----------



## DirtyD86

mooney bravo that's been collecting dust at KFFC for months now, definitely not an airplane buying economy at the moment


----------



## mac550

DirtyD86 said:


> mooney bravo that's been collecting dust at KFFC for months now, definitely not an airplane buying economy at the moment



just wondering, how much they asking for it?

anyway, here's mine from my holiday to Canmore in Canada back in 2005.













I'm going again in the summer , so ill get some more and better pics then.


----------



## elmer91

mac550 said:


> I'm going again in the summer , so ill get some more and better pics then.



like the shot, but the powerline ruins it for me


----------



## CdnAudiophile

elmer91 said:


> like the shot, but the powerline ruins it for me



Damn people that need power! lol Those shots though make me proud to be Canadian, Greats shot Mac.


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Motoxrdude

Ben said:


> That one would be a great wallpaper..can I have the original file?



Yeah I need to get it from my GF. I took it with her camera a couple months ago. I'll ask her to email it to me then I'll send it to you.


----------



## speedyink

A couple recent ones...


----------



## DirtyD86

speedyink said:


>



looks like a coyote with his ears back and his nose to the sky


----------



## mac550

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Those shots though make me proud to be Canadian, Greats shot Mac.



Thanks Dude,  you should be proud to be Canadian, its an awesome place with great people. ill get some really good shots in the summer and ill post loads of pic for you guys


----------



## speedyink

DirtyD86 said:


> looks like a coyote with his ears back and his nose to the sky



Yeah, I also thought it looked like it was blowing out smoke, lol.


----------



## DirtyD86

speedyink said:


> Yeah, I also thought it looked like it was blowing out smoke, lol.



LOL i didn't make that connection but now that you mention it, yeah it definitely fits


----------



## Irishwhistle

Self portrait.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Not mine, but awesome enough to post up;



awesome, Danny i wanna see you do that to a traffic cop , video it and put it on youtube.


----------



## pies




----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots everyone.
I haven't posted in awhile, so here is one:





Bob


----------



## Kornowski

mac550 said:


> awesome, Danny i wanna see you do that to a traffic cop , video it and put it on youtube.



Heh, Yeah. Isn't going to happen any time soon though, I can't really hop my bike that high, it weighs 46lbs, lol.

As much as I'd love to do it though!


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Oooh. Nice one DirtyD.

I like that shot a lot, actually. Seeing the air break over the jet like that gives a sense of speed.


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shot Dirty.
Took some random shots at a guitar store a few days ago:



















































Can't say I like them all that much


----------



## pies

Very nice pics vroom I like the third one the best.
Did you take them at guitar center?


----------



## Motoxrdude

One of my good buddies wheeling up "the waterfall"


----------



## vroom_skies

pies said:


> Very nice pics vroom I like the third one the best.
> Did you take them at guitar center?



Thanks man.
They were actually taken at a local shop.


----------



## alexandergre

DirtyD86 said:


>



Its amaziiing... 
faster or equal than the speed of sound. :good:


----------



## DirtyD86

alexandergre said:


> Its amaziiing...
> faster or equal than the speed of sound. :good:



The jet was going about 200 knots in this photo, the hard turns cause the expansion of air molecules which form instant clouds, this is what you are seeing in the photo, not the sound barrier being broken.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Hey guys these are some shots from near the end of summer.  All of these were taken by my Iphone so some are a bit blurry.

First a rainbow forming over the falls:





This photo is of a barge that was flooded to keep it from going over the falls. I think the story goes that they were trying carry something across the upper river and the line broke away. Unpowered the barge started moving towards the falls. The crew aboard opened up the bottom and flooded the barge and it came to rest where you see it in the picture. They then shot a line from shore to the barge and the crew climbed the rope to shore where I was standing to take the picture.





This one is from an area by the falls called Duffrin Island. It is a gorgeous area where you can picknick or go trail hiking (I usually ride my bike). This shot is from one of the trails:





Another from Duffrin:


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Heh, Yeah. Isn't going to happen any time soon though, I can't really hop my bike that high, it weighs 46lbs, lol.
> 
> As much as I'd love to do it though!



lol yeah you'd prob get busted, more so with a traffic cop, they lot will bust someone just for farting in public, or if you did it in london, they'd shoot you. i would love to see it though


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

A few from earlier today. Sadly, not all came out as I hoped (Some are more focused on the snow and not so much on Dennis. =[ );




























































Cleaning the snow off Dennis' face:





And a few of my brother:


----------



## Ramodkk

7th picture is the best IMO

All of them are great though, perfect timing and amazing quality on your D60, Ashley


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks. I just wish the jumping ones were more focused on Dennis. Parts of him are a little blurred in some of the parts. I think I need to get my shutter speed just a tad faster and start using my rapid shot for things like that.

It's foggy out right now... so I'm guessing that means there will be frost on the trees and such tomorrow morning. If I feel it's safe enough to take my camera outside without a threat of condensation on the inside, I might get some more pictures tomorrow.

He's a great dog, just threatened to tackle me over a few times before jumping all over my brother.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Oak trees


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

They're so... gnarly. 

I like the sun in the background... give a nice silhouette.


----------



## Ramodkk

Contre-jour technique 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contre-jour


----------



## DirtyD86

i like the dog ashley. what kind is it?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

DirtyD86 said:


> i like the dog ashley. what kind is it?



It's my brother's dog... Dennis is a German Shepard/Rottweiler mix.

He looks mean, and his hackles stand on end... but he jumps all over strangers if they don't pose a threat. He's jsut a big teddy bear.

Thank you Ramodkk.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

some pictures of the frost from yesterday:




















tiny bit crooked, this one:






































































my little friend was spotted again:





-- more coming


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nice shots Ashley! 

Is Michigan the only place that doesn't have a ton of snow right now?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

i need to get a macro lens..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

i'm sorry there's so many... i was out there for 45 minutes and just went picture insane. =[


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Irishwhistle said:


> Nice shots Ashley!
> 
> Is Michigan the only place that doesn't have a ton of snow right now?



thanks. i'm trying to get more use of my camera during the winter... it's been while since i've taken any pictures, so i thought i'd go insane the past few days and just take a bunch.

and i know there are a lot of places that don't have much snow. xd


----------



## Respital

Awesome shots Ashley! 

What camera and lenses are you using?


----------



## Ramodkk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> i'm sorry there's so many... i was out there for 45 minutes and just went picture insane. *=]*



Fixed.

Going out taking pictures for a long time is fun hehe

BTW, nice pictures


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks ramodkk. It is fun, but my fingers were frozen after. 

Respital... I have a Nikon D60. I was switching between the 18-55mm lens that came with the body and my telephoto 55-200mm lens. most were taken at a distance considering a lot of the trees were across the street in other people's yards, or over fences, etc.


----------



## DirtyD86

we got some snow in atlanta the other day. something you dont often see


----------



## Ramodkk

No we don't hehe the snow could've stayed more time though lol

BTW, nice Celica Dustin


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> No we don't hehe the snow could've stayed more time though lol
> 
> BTW, nice Celica Dustin



yeah they were saying on the news how the roads were going to be iced over the following day and driving would be "extremely hazardous"... school was being canceled, people were calling out of work.... it was hilarious. the southeast loses their mind whenever it snows even an inch or two 

and thank you, i love it. it's been the best car i've ever owned


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> i need to get a macro lens..



Those are nice pictures!

For the macro photos, try increasing the aperture and lower shutter speed ( to adjust luminosity). That should help a little as it will increase the depth of field.


----------



## Respital

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Respital... I have a Nikon D60. I was switching between the 18-55mm lens that came with the body and my telephoto 55-200mm lens. most were taken at a distance considering a lot of the trees were across the street in other people's yards, or over fences, etc.



Cool, also if you could link me the telephoto lens that would be great.


----------



## ScOuT

I was going through my Afghanistan pictures and found a couple nice ones from a helo ride to Bagram.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Respital said:


> Cool, also if you could link me the telephoto lens that would be great.



I am fairly sure that this is the one that I bought last year before my trip to BC in September.

Only, I managed to get it cheaper than the price listed. Dad pulled the whole "This place is selling it cheaper." bit, Future shop called, and it was true. Yay cheaper.


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots Scout.
I take it that wasn't you camera?
I can't imagine to many owners of a D2H shooting in auto


----------



## ScOuT

vroom_skies said:


> Nice shots Scout.
> I take it that wasn't you camera?
> I can't imagine to many owners of a D2H shooting in auto



My friend actually took them...you can see my legs in the picture. I am sitting in the back seat facing forward. They are decent shots, thought some people might like them


----------



## vroom_skies

O, I like the shots quite a lot.
Just funny to see someone who owns a camera of that caliber shooting in auto lol.


----------



## Geoff

Nothing exciting, just something I found in my room to test out my new macro lens 







And here's my new camera


----------



## Geoff

Another macro of a 4.5mm BB:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Siiiigh... I wish I had a macro lens... and a stronger telephoto (past 200 mm)... and a tripod... and a nice big flash..

Like your stuff, Geoff.


----------



## pies

Nice ones Omega
A few around the house


----------



## vroom_skies

That was some very fast shipping. 
Hope you enjoy the new camera.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1201505 said:
			
		

> And here's my new camera



Way to show off your PC.  The camera looks sick.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> That was some very fast shipping.
> Hope you enjoy the new camera.


Heck yes it was!  I ordered at 1PM and got it at 12:45PM the next day 



Hyper_Kagome said:


> Siiiigh... I wish I had a macro lens... and a stronger telephoto (past 200 mm)... and a tripod... and a nice big flash..
> 
> Like your stuff, Geoff.






Irishwhistle said:


> Way to show off your PC.  The camera looks sick.


haha, thanks!


----------



## Punk




----------



## 4NGU$

Punk said:


>



it always amuses me how over sensitive digital chips are to tungsten light


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a recent one:


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1202453 said:
			
		

> Heck yes it was!  I ordered at 1PM and got it at 12:45PM the next day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, thanks!



Ya know, that's the real reason you beat me at HL2 the other day (your PC, that is.)  That and my wifi connection.


----------



## DirtyD86

omega, the closeup shot of that BB is amazing. very nice job


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Ya know, that's the real reason you beat me at HL2 the other day (your PC, that is.)  That and my wifi connection.


You keep thinking that 



DirtyD86 said:


> omega, the closeup shot of that BB is amazing. very nice job


Thanks!


----------



## 4NGU$

i will get some up in a min i havnt put any in for a while


----------



## 4NGU$

ok i found some recent ones  





*A nice chilled*




*sunny day*




*perfect for riding, *




*keeping it pinned,*




*landing hard*




*and getting muddy *

props to Danny for some awesome riding


----------



## speedyink

Damn that looks fun


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome shots, Chris! Hoping we get some more good ones tomorrow, Eh!



speedyink said:


> Damn that looks fun



Come to the UK!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Come to the UK!



Alright, Sunday work for you?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's fine. See you then! lol


----------



## bass76

A couple with my new K20D, with the 50-200mm lens.


----------



## bass76

Bob that photo of the boat is unnerving, you can't see the horizon!  The water and the sky just blend into oblivion.  Awesome shot.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks bass
Nice shots you've got there yourself. 
How are you liking the K20D so far?


----------



## bass76

vroom_skies said:


> Thanks bass
> Nice shots you've got there yourself.
> How are you liking the K20D so far?



Thanks.  I really like it, gives me much more control.  I love the fact that I can keep my distance from the cats and zoom in, when before I'd have to get quite close and they'd do as cats do and try to play with the camera.  I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## peaks

PANASONIC LUMIX TZ4

Off Roading


----------



## Geoff

These photos are mainly meant for Bob, these are the ones that I took at your house this afternoon, I have the original RAW files if you want to mess around with them.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Went to the Chicago area recently...
















And no, I didn't get a chance to go downtown.


----------



## Punk

Last one looks really good, too bad there is a lot of noise


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> Last one looks really good, too bad there is a lot of noise



Thanks. Yeah, I was in a car when I took it so I needed a high ISO setting, and I don't have a DSLR, so it got pretty grainy. The edit I put it through didn't help much either, but It wasn't that great without it.


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1210164 said:
			
		

> These photos are mainly meant for Bob, these are the ones that I took at your house this afternoon, I have the original RAW files if you want to mess around with them.



Ha, awesome. Make sure to post up some of your shots from NYC, those looked real nice.

Was a pleasuring meeting you 
Bob


----------



## peaks

PAD

LUMIX TZ4


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, awesome. Make sure to post up some of your shots from NYC, those looked real nice.
> 
> Was a pleasuring meeting you
> Bob


Will do!  Nice meeting you as well, they should have some official CF meet ups, haha


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Irishwhistle said:


> Went to the Chicago area recently...
> 
> 
> And no, I didn't get a chance to go downtown.



Shame you didn't go downtown, what did you do near here?


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Shame you didn't go downtown, what did you do near here?



Went to Arlington Heights and my band played three gigs there. In fact, I'm going again soon, I highly doubt I'll be able to get downtown then either. 

I REALLY want to go there sometime!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## speedyink

Nice ones Omega


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Irishwhistle said:


> Went to Arlington Heights and my band played three gigs there. In fact, I'm going again soon, I highly doubt I'll be able to get downtown then either.
> 
> I REALLY want to go there sometime!



It's a fun place, I should upload some of my photos sometime.


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's a fun place, I should upload some of my photos sometime.



So I've heard. And definitely, photos please!


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> Nice ones Omega



Thanks


----------



## pies

A few recent ones


----------



## Punk

New Ones:


----------



## Geoff

Ben, you should improve the footer on the bottom of your images.  Use a more creative font or add some styles/actions in Photoshop.


----------



## DirtyD86

[-0MEGA-];1214580 said:
			
		

> Ben, you should improve the footer on the bottom of your images.  Use a more creative font or add some styles/actions in Photoshop.




QFT

i like vroom skies and bens (username ben) photo signatures/borders, they add a nice professional touch


----------



## TFT

I know you love to see them


----------



## Kornowski

I love that Bee one, Dave. Awesome shot!


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> I love that Bee one, Dave. Awesome shot!



I agree very nice! 

Any chance at getting a higher res i could use for my background?


----------



## Ben

DirtyD86 said:


> QFT
> 
> i like vroom skies and bens (username ben) photo signatures/borders, they add a nice professional touch



lol..i don't have any photo signatures/borders. My pictures are so awesome they make you THINK i have borders!

but seriously...idk, I just haven't taken the time to make any. I mean, I like borders...I guess just not on MY photo's. I like em' clean.


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> I love that Bee one, Dave. Awesome shot!



Thanks Danny



Respital said:


> I agree very nice!
> 
> Any chance at getting a higher res i could use for my background?



No-ones ever asked me that before  Photobucket limits it to 1MB


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Thanks Danny
> 
> 
> 
> No-ones ever asked me that before  Photobucket limits it to 1MB



I use this, there's no restriction, upload however big you want!

http://pic.leech.it/


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> I use this, there's no restriction, upload however big you want!
> 
> http://pic.leech.it/



I just signed up and the max file allowed is 2MB, I would imagine that would be good enough, yeah ?


----------



## TFT

Respital said:


> I agree very nice!
> 
> Any chance at getting a higher res i could use for my background?


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> lol..i don't have any photo signatures/borders. My pictures are so awesome they make you THINK i have borders!
> 
> but seriously...idk, I just haven't taken the time to make any. I mean, I like borders...I guess just not on MY photo's. I like em' clean.



I tried using borders for like 2 Photo Tourneys, but according to votes, seems like I'm not good at them, lol.

I like them clean too, I guess.


----------



## TFT

ramodkk said:


> I tried using borders for like 2 Photo Tourneys, but according to votes, seems like I'm not good at them, lol.
> 
> I like them clean too, I guess.



Haha, I'm the opposite. I don't use borders and according to votes I'm still not good at them


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm with you man. Ben and the lot are just too good... LOL


----------



## bass76

Its a bit blurred but I think it adds to the 'candid' nature of the shot.  The bits at the sides are tree trunks.


----------



## patrickv

[QUOTE='[-0MEGA-]




[/QUOTE]
Nice shot man, how'd u get up there anyway ?


----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> Nice shot man, how'd u get up there anyway ?


Thanks 

I decided to walk across the bridge and risk death to get a good shot.   Nah, there was actually a platform that extended out several feet.


----------



## Ramodkk

You mean risk life? lol


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> You mean risk life? lol


No, I meant risk death...


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> You mean risk life? lol


----------



## ScOuT

I have been inspired by all the photographers here at CF. I am starting to work with GIMP and edit some pictures.


----------



## Geoff

ScOuT said:


> I have been inspired by all the photographers here at CF. I am starting to work with GIMP and edit some pictures.


Very nice, if you want more of the flower in focus change the aperture to f/8 or f/11.


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1220212 said:
			
		

> No, I meant risk death...





Irishwhistle said:


>



Nevermind then, hehe. not a native English speaker.


----------



## Ben

some new self portraits i did on Saturday after work


----------



## Jet

Series:


----------



## 4NGU$

ben and jet I'm loving those shots, nice to see some thought and a good working process rather than just some random shots  

here is my latest personal project (this one took quite a while to do  ) 





_152 images over about 6 months _




_the final studio shot showing all the wear and tear _


what do you guys think ?
might still change the layout of the first one a bit


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

So basically it's the life of a brand new pair of shoes over a period of six months? That's a pretty neat idea.

Looking at some pictures of the kittens I had a few months back.. I found some of my babygirl (the one I loved and REALLY wanted to keep but was told no...)

She had such an amazing attitude and personality..


























...Uploading some more...


----------



## salman

Angus the first one with the photos of your feet is really good- kinda like a bit of a story.


----------



## Justin

whatcha think? _(sorry for the small res, using a facebook link. photobucket is throwing a fit.)_


----------



## speedyink

Love the shoe thing Angus :good:


----------



## patrickv

picture taken yesterday with my phone


----------



## 4NGU$

cheers speedy  

nice rainbow Patrick


----------



## Kesava

4NGU$ said:


>



I really like this one  I never thought I'd like a picture of some shoes so much haha


----------



## speedyink

Omg, shoes


----------



## speedyink

Here's a couple I've taken recently.


----------



## DirtyD86

speedyink said:


>



lol... he looks very pensive and optimistic in that picture


----------



## speedyink

DirtyD86 said:


> lol... he looks very pensive and optimistic in that picture



She was watching the birds in the bush by the window, heheh.


----------



## Ben

new stuff.











EDIT: oooh, btw, this was the sunRISE not the sunset  like it matters....


----------



## elmer91

Ben said:


> new stuff.



Awesome picture.


----------



## bass76

Unedited.


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Jet

bass76 said:


> Unedited.



What lens? Beautiful DoF!


----------



## bass76

Jet said:


> What lens? Beautiful DoF!



That would be my recently acquired Pentax 50mm f1.7 manual focus.  Cost me about $US 50.  I love how all the old Pentax lenses fit on my dslr.  Believe it or not, thats sunlight on the calendar, about 30 mins after rising.  The shutter was quite fast, so it gave that really nice veiling effect with the shadow at the top, and the warm orange.


----------



## 4NGU$

some beautiful shots popping up on here, great stuff 
really nice to sit down and look at


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Some pictures from my trip to New Zealand


----------



## Glliw

Just came across this thread...looks like a great place to waste away a day with its 140+ pages!  Lots of good stuff in here already.

Here's some of mine:










































And more on my flickr below.

Flickr


----------



## patrickv

A view out my office window





zoomed





taken with (Olympus) Stylus 710µ


----------



## speedyink

Glliw said:


> Just came across this thread...looks like a great place to waste away a day with its 140+ pages!  Lots of good stuff in here already.
> 
> Here's some of mine:
> 
> And more on my flickr below.
> 
> Flickr



LOVE your pictures.  Good job man.  Like seeing some really nice car pictures 

Here's a few I took today




































Someone wanna teach me how to make batch borders?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Glliw said:


> Just came across this thread...looks like a great place to waste away a day with its 140+ pages!  Lots of good stuff in here already.
> 
> Here's some of mine:




Is that Orlando?

Very nice stuff btw.


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> LOVE your pictures.  Good job man.  Like seeing some really nice car pictures
> 
> Here's a few I took today
> 
> Someone wanna teach me how to make batch borders?



You using photoshop?


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> You using photoshop?



Lightroom and Photoshop CS2


----------



## TFT

Excellent photos Speedy

Caught this colourful one on a sunny day


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Here are some picts I took few days ago of flowers in my apartment:


----------



## speedyink

TFT said:


> Excellent photos Speedy



Thanks


----------



## 4NGU$

just playing round in the studio the other day


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Once I'm back from my trip, or maybe on my trip, I'll try to learn more about aperture, ISO, etc. Right now I'm just trying to get use to manual focusing.











This one she kept hiding under the table and would pop up when I went under the table... so it took a little bit of timing and it's not the straightest. 




















Sadly.. her face is a bit blurred

























Nasty habit my step dad has.




Smokes. Ick.

Our yard is currently dirt and sand. Our house was moved in and the basement dug.. so we have some work to do this summer landscaping.


----------



## Glliw

Thanks alot IrishWhistle and speedyink, really means alot to hear things like that!

speedyink, your 2nd and third ones are superb.

IrishWhistle, yes it is.  That is a view of downtown via Lake Eola Park.  A very beautiful part of the city, and also very frequently photographed.


----------



## patrickv

Taken a few minutes ago


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some from me:


----------



## patrickv




----------



## elmer91




----------



## pies

Old Bridge a few miles from my house


----------



## Ben

newish:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's some new stuff I got last night.








Out of my latest batch this is my favorite so far: 







I'm not too crazy about this one... not even sure why I'm posting it.  Here it is anyway:


----------



## Ben

2 new ones from today


----------



## Irishwhistle

I think it's time we made this official: Ben = CF's best photographer.

I will catch up though!!! I hope...


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> I think it's time we made this official: Ben = CF's best photographer.
> 
> I will catch up though!!! I hope...



Pfft, I want a recount 

Here is one from a week or two back. I was about to throw it out, then decided to bring it into PS, now I like it a lot lol.

After:





Before:


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:


> Pfft, I want a recount
> 
> Here is one from a week or two back. I was about to throw it out, then decided to bring it into PS, now I like it a lot lol.



Haha, good ol' photoshop 

Here's a couple of my recent ones.

*edit: wow, sorry for the amount to our slower internet users.


----------



## Ben

^^ love the kitty katt


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> ^^ love the kitty katt



Thanks


----------



## pies

Nice ones Ben and Speedy
A few from the woods


----------



## Euklid

Ben, you have a nice camera. But I'm not convinced


----------



## Ben

Marcin said:


> Ben, you have a nice camera. But I'm not convinced



sadly my photoshopping skizzles aren't as sharp when its late  I just start cloning at random, lol.

I was sort of lazy with that edit.


----------



## Respital

hey speedy any chance of getting the high res of the first two of those images and the one of the cat? I'd really like to use them for my desktop background, thanks.


----------



## vroom_skies

Marcin said:


> Ben, you have a nice camera. But I'm not convinced



Do we have another photographer on the boards? 
Lets see some work :good:


----------



## Ben

Marcin said:


> Ben, you have a nice camera. But I'm not convinced



What am I supposed to be convincing you OF anyways...? I MUST know. it is now my life goal.

Does this help in ANY way, shape, or deformity?


----------



## Respital

That's a nice picture Ben, what camera did you take it with?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> What am I supposed to be convincing you OF anyways...? I MUST know. it is now my life goal.
> 
> Does this help in ANY way, shape, or deformity?



The eye of convincement? 



Respital said:


> That's a nice picture Ben, what camera did you take it with?



Why does everyone ALWAYS ask that?


----------



## Ben

Respital said:


> That's a nice picture Ben, what camera did you take it with?



nikon d90.



Irishwhistle said:


> Why does everyone ALWAYS ask that?



people get curious?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> people get curious?



I suppose, but YOU could take a picture like that with any DSLR, maybe even some point and shoots, but not just anyone could... when are people gonna realize it's the photographer and not the camera? 

No offense Respital... just sayin'


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> Why does everyone ALWAYS ask that?



Human's are naturally curious it's something we can't control. 



Ben said:


> nikon d90.



That's one nice camera, do you like it? I was thinking of getting the D60 for myself, would you recommend it?


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> I suppose, but YOU could take a picture like that with any DSLR, maybe even some point and shoots, but not just anyone could... when are people gonna realize it's the photographer and not the camera?
> 
> No offense Respital... just sayin'



Hey! I've won one of the photo contests, my only problem is most of my shots are nature and we can't have 14309329428 nature photo tourneys, plus i am still 14 i have a lot to learn, besides if you can put your mind to something you can achieve it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Respital said:


> Human's are naturally curious it's something we can't control.



I was actually referring to why do people always ask about the camera and not other things, forget about it. 




Respital said:


> That's one nice camera, do you like it? I was thinking of getting the D60 for myself, would you recommend it?



I know your asking Ben, but I'll answer too if it's alright.  The D90 is an awesome camera if it feels right to you, personally I don't like the feel of it, but if you like what it feels like and can afford it, get it! Just make sure you try before you buy.



Respital said:


> Hey! I've won one of the photo contests, my only problem is most of my shots are nature and we can't have 14309329428 nature photo tourneys, plus i am still 14 i have a lot to learn, besides if you can put your mind to something you can achieve it.



Nothin' wrong with that!  btw, I'd highly recommend heading the book "Undertanding Exposure" if you're interested in photography and want to learn how to use manual mode (or any mode for that matter) more effectively.

Now I'm gonna contradict myself, what camera do you have anyway?


----------



## Respital

Umm wow lol actually i found this camera and i wasn't really interested in photography before i did it's a Nikon Coolpix L3.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Respital said:


> Umm wow lol actually i found this camera and i wasn't really interested in photography before i did it's a Nikon Coolpix L3.



That's probably limiting you... like probably definitely.

As far as getting a new camera is concerned I'd highly recommend this site for detailed reviews: http://www.cameralabs.com/


----------



## Respital

Irishwhistle said:


> That's probably limiting you... like probably definitely.
> 
> As far as getting a new camera is concerned I'd highly recommend this site for detailed reviews: http://www.cameralabs.com/



Thanks, i was looking at the D90 but it's double the price of the D60 and i don't think i could convince my parents to spend double for it.


----------



## speedyink

Respital said:


> hey speedy any chance of getting the high res of the first two of those images and the one of the cat? I'd really like to use them for my desktop background, thanks.



For sure. Rather than rehost them though they're all hosted here

http://speedyink.deviantart.com/gallery/

browse to the pictures you want in full res and click 'download' on the left hand side.  That way you can edit them to whatever size you want from there.


----------



## Punk

New Panorama:







Full size:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22362598 (click on the picture)


----------



## Respital

speedyink said:


> For sure. Rather than rehost them though they're all hosted here
> 
> http://speedyink.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> browse to the pictures you want in full res and click 'download' on the left hand side.  That way you can edit them to whatever size you want from there.



Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> New Panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size:
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22362598 (click on the picture)


Nice photo!  I just have to say again you really should change the font/style of your name in the PS action, it would look much nicer.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Respital said:


> Thanks, i was looking at the D90 but it's double the price of the D60 and i don't think i could convince my parents to spend double for it.



Another camera that you might want to look into is the Pentax K200D. It's an entry level DSLR that feels more like an semi pro DSLR... it's built tough (60 weather seals in the body), is a good deal heavier than other budget DSLRs (it weighs about the same as the D90), and it has a top LCD which is very useful.

You should also take a look at the Olympus E520. You get a very nice deal here with two nice lenses: http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-E520-...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1242667158&sr=8-3


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Irishwhistle said:


> when are people gonna realize it's the photographer and not the camera?



Jumping into the conversation hehe. I agree that photographer takes the photo and not the camera and that Ben is an awesome photographer, but honestly, you can't take that picture with an average P&S. Or at least, not very easily.



Irishwhistle said:


> Another camera that you might want to look into is the Pentax K200D. It's an entry level DSLR that feels more like a *semi-pro* level DSLR...



Fixed.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Jumping into the conversation hehe. I agree that photographer takes the photo and not the camera and that Ben is an awesome photographer, but honestly, you can't take that picture with an average P&S. Or at least, not very easily.



okay, okay. 



ramodkk said:


> Fixed.



lol Thanks. "It's an entry level camera that feels more like an entry level camera."


----------



## Geoff

I love how sharp my 100mm macro lens is, it is by far my favorite!


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent Geoff! 



Irishwhistle said:


> lol Thanks. "It's an entry level camera that feels more like an entry level camera."



Hehe no prob. That's the cam I'm probably getting, I don't want it to feel like an "entry level"! 

lol


----------



## ellanky




----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Hehe no prob. That's the cam I'm probably getting, I don't want it to feel like an "entry level"!
> 
> lol



Wait, what happened to the K10D? I thought you said here that you were getting a K10D...


----------



## Ramodkk

Irishwhistle said:


> Wait, what happened to the K10D? I thought you said here that you were getting a K10D...





ramodkk said:


> Hehe no prob. That's the cam I'm *probably* getting, I don't want it to feel like an "entry level"!



Exactly.

Stalker!


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Stalker!



harhar!

Actually I happened along that thread completely by chance, I was gonna reply to it and then realized who it was.  In case you hadn't already figured it out I was the bloke who made the first reply. 

Oh btw, check out this Pentax gallery to get an idea of what certain lenses can do: http://www.pentaxphotogallery.com/home


----------



## Ben




----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


>



Very nice, as usual.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes, nice Ben! 



Irishwhistle said:


> Actually I happened along that thread completely by chance, I was gonna reply to it and then realized who it was.  In case you hadn't already figured it out I was the bloke who made the first reply.
> 
> Oh btw, check out this Pentax gallery to get an idea of what certain lenses can do: http://www.pentaxphotogallery.com/home



Yeah I was browsing through that earlier but there was an error I guess, the photo browser wouldn't respond, no matter what photo I clicked, it got stuck on the one with the yellow/orange bird 

About your post in CLabs, I should've payed attention to your username


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> Very nice, as usual.





ramodkk said:


> Yes, nice Ben!



Thanks & Thanks


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Thanks & Thanks



lol. vroom took the picture...not me  (but I did edit it)

HOWEVER...I did take these


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> lol. vroom took the picture...not me  (but I did edit it)
> 
> HOWEVER...I did take this one



lol "THAT'S not mine, but THIS is! MWUHAHA!"  Very nice!


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> lol "THAT'S not mine, but THIS is! MWUHAHA!"  Very nice!



you better believe it buddy


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> you better believe it buddy



Showoff!


----------



## ellanky

Just out of curiosity, what cameras are you guys using?


----------



## Ben

LOL! Irishwhistle's favorite question 



ellanky said:


> Just out of curiosity, what cameras are you guys using?



I'm usin the nikon d90


----------



## Irishwhistle

ben said:


> lol! Irishwhistle's favorite question




 

What lens/es did you use for those shots?


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> What lens/es did you use for those shots?



Me? 18-105.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Me? 18-105.



See, the lens is where it's at, not the camera. Nice lens.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ben said:


> I'm usin the nikon d90



......................envious.

But I do love my D60, and I'm still trying to learn about my camera. I bought a book, pretty much a simplified version of the manual with pretty colour pictures and diagrams. I'm going to start flipping through it sometime soon, I'm hoping.

I DO have tons of pictures of fireworks from when I was in Pennsylvania which I haven't posted yet...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Hyper_Kagome said:


> ......................envious.
> 
> But I do love my D60, and I'm still trying to learn about my camera. I bought a book, pretty much a simplified version of the manual with pretty colour pictures and diagrams. I'm going to start flipping through it sometime soon, I'm hoping.
> 
> I DO have tons of pictures of fireworks from when I was in Pennsylvania which I haven't posted yet...



The D60 is a decent camera... Ben doesn't think so, but you can just ignore him.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Irishwhistle said:


> The D60 is a decent camera... Ben doesn't think so, but you can just ignore him.


Oh, I know it is. Trust me. I'm VERY happy with my D60. Lots of my friends are annoyed with the fact that it doesn't have live view, though, but I'm happy without it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Oh, I know it is. Trust me. I'm VERY happy with my D60. Lots of my friends are annoyed with the fact that it doesn't have live view, though, but I'm happy without it.



Live view is for people who want a point and shoot... it's generally rubbish anyway, it doesn't work near as well as a viewfinder.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm happy without Live view. Not having live view actually keeps more of my friends from touching my camera, which is a plus. There are very few that I trust actually holding it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Irishwhistle said:


> Live view is for people who want a point and shoot... it's generally rubbish anyway, it doesn't work near as well as a viewfinder.



Well, I don't think Live View on a DSLR is supposed to "replace" the optical viewfinder. You use it in certain angles where you can't stick your head in front of the viewfinder to take a pic.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Hyper_Kagome said:


> There are very few that I trust actually holding it.



One of the reasons I'm getting a tough camera. 



ramodkk said:


> Well, I don't think Live View on a DSLR is supposed to "replace" the optical viewfinder. You use it in certain angles where you can't stick your head in front of the viewfinder to take a pic.



Well, no, although Sony seems to think so... their viewfinders are terrible, but the live view is the best ever made in a DSLR.


----------



## Ramodkk

Then what is it for?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Then what is it for?



What is WHAT for? Live view? Mostly for tough angles.


----------



## Ramodkk

ramodkk said:


> You use it in certain angles...





Irishwhistle said:


> *Well, no,* although Sony seems to think so...





ramodkk said:


> Then what is it for?





Irishwhistle said:


> *Mostly for tough angles.*



Huh?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Huh?



That "no" was in agreement with you: "no, they aren't meant to replace the viewfinder, but sony seems to think so." Live view is for tricky angles where the viewfinder can't be used. Does that make sense?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Irishwhistle said:


> One of the reasons I'm getting a tough camera.



I didn't mean it like that. I just don't trust a lot of my friends with my things, mainly the more expensive things. Most tend to get absentminded and leave things behind, or just act like jerk offs, etc.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I didn't mean it like that. I just don't trust a lot of my friends with my things, mainly the more expensive things. Most tend to get absentminded and leave things behind, or just act like jerk offs, etc.



Well, the way I see it is that a tough camera will be harder to break and won't mind being left out in the rain. aaaaaand.... a tough camera will be heavier, thus harder to steal! maybe. not.


----------



## Ramodkk

Just messing with you Irish


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Just messing with you Irish



Figures


----------



## aviation_man

How do you post photos?


----------



## WeatherMan

Stick the photo in the envelope
Write the address on the front
Stick a stamp on it
Put it in the post box



Lol..

go to somewhere like www.imageshack.us upload the file you want & then post the BB code in your post


----------



## aviation_man

Thanks


----------



## aviation_man

BB code as in...?


----------



## Geoff

aviation_man said:


> BB code as in...?


Copy and paste the link that starts and ends with


----------



## aviation_man

Url?


----------



## aviation_man

ah.. ok. thanks.


----------



## aviation_man




----------



## aviation_man




----------



## aviation_man




----------



## Punk




----------



## Punk

One more :


----------



## Geoff

These aren't mine, but still funny


----------



## ellanky

^ lolol


----------



## Ben

Picture of something I've been wanting to do for a very long time...


----------



## vroom_skies

Your Hired!


----------



## elmer91

Ben said:


> Picture of something I've been wanting to do for a very long time...



question: how?


----------



## WeatherMan

looks like maybe a tweaked negative of a dye in water bulb shot?


----------



## Ben

barely tweaked. Just food coloring in water.

My ghetto setup:


----------



## Geoff

Very cool!


----------



## patrickv

Haven't been active for a while was out wandering in this






lol !!!


----------



## Calibretto

Took this photo at Cedar Point a couple of days. So epic.


----------



## TFT

I climbed a mountain in Scotland


----------



## The_Other_One

I was out with my girlfriend a while back and snapped a few photos.  One day we took a trip to the local zoo...














And the next day we drove up to the mountains.  My parents have some land up there, plus we drove to a state park.













Nothing astounding, I know...  I need to go out and play with my camera some more


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice pics!

Although, seems like your ISO was a bit too high? Might not be that.

Did you use your D40?


----------



## The_Other_One

ramodkk said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Although, seems like your ISO was a bit too high? Might not be that.
> 
> Did you use your D40?



Which ones?  I tend to do loads of post work in Photoshop, including auto-levels which tends to brighten the images (sometimes too much )  But yes, still have the D40 and that's what I used with all those.  That and either the 18-55 or 55-200 lens.  Also, I believe a couple pictures are a (or nearly a) 100% crop, thus the noise is a bit more visible.


----------



## ellanky

I think the ISO seem fine


----------



## Ramodkk

The_Other_One said:


> Also, I believe a couple pictures are a (or nearly a) 100% crop, thus the noise is a bit more visible.



That explains everything, nevermind then!


----------



## The_Other_One

Raider enjoying a treat






Coco after a rough day (he does this all the time...  taken with the Aiptek)






Note the spots on Coco...  Welcome to the wonderful world of cheap CMOS sensors


----------



## WeatherMan

Was your first photo and the last one (in the post above) taken with the same camera?


----------



## The_Other_One

Nope.  The top was with my Nikon D40.  Lower with with an Aiptek ActionHD GVS.


----------



## patrickv

completely unrelated


----------



## patrickv

*more beaches !!*


----------



## patrickv

and a little something else


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Ramodkk

Is that supposed to be a picture of some animal? Cause I looked through the whole picture looking for a lizard or something


----------



## patrickv

Hmmm i'm still trying to figure out what is it about the picture !!
i see those covers that processors come in.. those small black plastic covers in the grass !!

more from my new cam


----------



## WeatherMan

Burn Baby Burn!


----------



## 4NGU$

some more riding stuff 























patrickv said:


>





Patrick that looks like a really nice location, but can i recommend you try changing your angle of view, maybe crouch a little and adhere more to the rule of thirds 1/3 sky 1/3 sea 1/3 a lower view might make for some really effective shots, also you could try including some foreground interest to define the landscape a little bit more 
just my $0.02 
see if it helps


----------



## elmer91

4NGU$ said:


> some more riding stuff



looks awesome. how did you do that?


----------



## patrickv

4NGU$ said:


> Patrick that looks like a really nice location, but can i recommend you try changing your angle of view, maybe crouch a little and adhere more to the rule of thirds 1/3 sky 1/3 sea 1/3 a lower view might make for some really effective shots, also you could try including some foreground interest to define the landscape a little bit more
> just my $0.02
> see if it helps



Yup will do. I haven't fiddle as much with my new camera will try out more later on

thanks :good:


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Geoff

Did you finish the rice yourself after?


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are two i took today:











Bob


----------



## Geoff

I need to go with you on a photoshoot, lol


----------



## vroom_skies

That you do, that you do.


----------



## TFT

A few from my holiday


----------



## vinnie107

Those are some good looking photographs. Very professional.


----------



## TFT

vinnie107 said:


> Those are some good looking photographs. Very professional.



Thanks Vinnie, you got good taste my man


----------



## WeatherMan

Some shots from Arena Essex


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Geoff

^^  Aren't these suppose to be unedited photos?  lol


----------



## WeatherMan

From the OP

"The pictures can be unedited or photoshopped to your hearts desire."



That's the first time I've actually bothered looking though tbh


----------



## vroom_skies

Bootup05 said:


> From the OP
> 
> "The pictures can be unedited or photoshopped to your hearts desire."
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first time I've actually bothered looking though tbh



With a little help from my editing ability


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1266859 said:
			
		

> ^^  Aren't these suppose to be unedited photos?  lol



lol notice how it's "Post Your *Pictures* Thread" now, instead of *Unedited Pictures* 

Plus I broke that rule like 467 years ago lol. Almost all of my photo's are edited in some way or another...

...except for the ones I'm about to post soon


----------



## ellanky

Some pictures from yesterday when I went to LA with my friends


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> I climbed a mountain in Scotland



Looks great, Dave! Where abouts in Scotland where you?
I know how you enjoy walking so much, so how's about we strike a deal? You carry my bike up, for a little extra challenge, and then I can ride down?


----------



## TFT

North west of Perth, a mountain called Schiehallion. I tell you once I reached the top I would have killed for a ride down


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> North west of Perth, a mountain called Schiehallion. I tell you once I reached the top I would have killed for a ride down



Looks awesome there! 
Haha, I bet! How far was the walk in total?


----------



## TFT

Only about 7 mile in total but a slow knackering ascent. Took about 5 hours before we crawled back to the car.


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Only about 7 mile in total but a slow knackering ascent. Took about 5 hours before we crawled back to the car.



Wow, that's pretty gruelling. You ever been hiking abroad?


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Wow, that's pretty gruelling. You ever been hiking abroad?



Only in New Zealand and Poland but yeah, we got plans for a few trips in Europe. Trouble is "her indoors" fancies hiking in Cambodia some time, not sure on that one but I'm sure it's just a case of me being over cautious on safety.


----------



## WeatherMan

Have you considered Everest?


----------



## TFT

Bootup05 said:


> Have you considered Everest?



Haha, way out of my league, I'd like to trek to the bottom of it though


----------



## Kornowski

Just took this;


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice, strings to infinity! hehe


----------



## Kornowski

Ramomar said:


> Nice, strings to infinity! hehe



Haha! it's actually only got 1,000,000 frets.


----------



## Ben

Big picture update:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice photos, Ben, what kind of camera do you use again?


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Nice photos, Ben, what kind of camera do you use again?



nikon d90.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## mep916

I lol'd


----------



## Respital

Ben said:


> nikon d90.



You sir have just given me the final push to beg my parents to get me one. 

And also how many pictures did you take in between those?


----------



## Ben

Respital said:


> You sir have just given me the final push to beg my parents to get me one.
> 
> And also how many pictures did you take in between those?



in between what...? lol im confused.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Haha! it's actually only got 1,000,000 frets.



Well, compared to "normal" guitars, that's damn close to infinity! 



mep916 said:


> I lol'd



Haha, nice find man! 



Ben said:


> in between what...? lol im confused.



I'm guessing he wants to know how many pics you shot total in those "sessions", before hand-picking the ones you posted. Odd question I guess, hehe.

BTW, awesome shots.


----------



## Ben

Ramomar said:


> I'm guessing he wants to know how many pics you shot total in those "sessions", before hand-picking the ones you posted. Odd question I guess, hehe.



Thats what i thought...

aaanyways...It varies through pictures. Like the first one in that post was taken at night(obviously) while driving around in Florida on our way back to my grandparents house. I took about 400 of those kind of shots and had a bunch of good ones(even better ones) but usually I just pick something random to show to people.

The last one with the shovel handle only took 3 or 4 shots. 

Ummm..the water splash was in a sink(The faucet was dripping). I took prolly around 400-500 of those. Haven't deleted any because I'm lazy(lol).


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben said:


> ...and had a bunch of good ones(even better ones) but usually I just pick something random to show to people.



Oh, so all the pics you show us aren't even your "good" ones? 

lol


----------



## Ben

Ramomar said:


> Oh, so all the pics you show us aren't even your "good" ones?
> 
> lol



well i didn't quite mean it like that lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe, I know, just kidding.


----------



## WeatherMan

Is this your lense, or the curvature of the earth?



>


----------



## Ben

kay so I just gave my friend a birthday gift today. 22x28 frame. 8x12 prints...turned out pretty good  I worked on it for like 3 or 4 hours...(that was just the editing portion) then custom matting takes a while...


----------



## Ben

Bootup05 said:


> Is this your lense, or the curvature of the earth?



thaaats the silly lens  (sort of...) It's always weird since horizontally it doesn't do that lol. (but it makes sense)


----------



## WeatherMan

How did you get the blue of that sky btw?


----------



## WeatherMan

Anybody know of a tool that will let you load up an image, and tell you the exposure level of that image?

Basically... My camera won't let me change my Exposure level under Manual mode, theres no way to save the EV that was shot on a specific image. No way can I remember each EV of every image.

Any idea's?


----------



## Ben

Bootup05 said:


> How did you get the blue of that sky btw?



Polarizing filter!


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks!


----------



## Ben

Took pics for a wedding the other day. Just finished this one!


----------



## Ben

another.


----------



## Vizy

damn ben those are crazy. I really like how you edited the second one


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> another.



ZOMG !! man this picture looks .... uh I don't know which word to use, it's more like a HDR but even better, damn thats a nice a** shot. loving it


----------



## patrickv

Moahrrrr


































































and the infamous cocodemer


----------



## Punk




----------



## voyagerfan99

I got a new camera for graduation and I was playing around with it.


----------



## Ben

Punk, I am loving that picture! Really good shot.


----------



## Punk

Ben said:


> Punk, I am loving that picture! Really good shot.



Thanks Ben


----------



## Ramodkk

Ben, you must love your vignetting... Awesome shots! 

Punk, yours too.


----------



## Ben

Ramomar said:


> Ben, you must love your vignetting... Awesome shots!




lol. I don't do it to EVERY single photo...but close to it. Sometimes a lot, sometimes barely noticeable--Sometimes it's just naturally there....but i loooovvee shadows


----------



## TFT

Went to an airshow today 

Some chicks on a bi-plane











The Red Arrows






























The RAF parachute display team


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! I've only seen the Thunderbirds once, here at Georgia


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's a shot from last night with a good friend:


----------



## ellanky

Haha, funny looking dog
Nice picture though


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man


----------



## bomberboysk

Ramomar said:


> Awesome! I've only seen the Thunderbirds once, here at Georgia


blue angels>thunderbirds


----------



## gamerman4

I took a ton of pics at an aquarium yesterday, this is my favorite.. I have the original plus my edited one.

Original:





Photoshopped:


----------



## aviation_man




----------



## aviation_man

That was taken with a Fujifilm 2.0MP Point and shoot camera


----------



## speedyink

Some pics off the cell phone. (facebook quality, cause I've been upload lazy lately)


----------



## WeatherMan

Is that a wild cat? lol


----------



## speedyink

Lol, no thats my cat.  He likes to climb trees.


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Lol, no thats my cat.  He likes to climb trees.



Go figure  

I love that picture of the ocean/clouds/sunset thing. Those pics are great for a cell phone... What phone is it..??


----------



## speedyink

aviation_man said:


> Go figure
> 
> I love that picture of the ocean/clouds/sunset thing. Those pics are great for a cell phone... What phone is it..??



Thanks!

Sony Ericsson k850i


----------



## kobaj

speedyink said:


> Some pics off the cell phone. (facebook quality, cause I've been upload lazy lately)



Is this you by any chance? 

;D


----------



## speedyink

kobaj said:


> Is this you by any chance?
> 
> ;D



Ha!  No.  I was in the car with my friends, slammed on the breaks and took a picture.  That sorta mileage isn't bad for a 1987 station wagon, LOL


----------



## speedyink

Uploaded some more pics to my DA finally.  SO many more to do though >_<


----------



## Punk

High distortion on the last one, I guess you were on a wide angle lens


----------



## just a noob

just noticed this in my photobucket, thought i would post


----------



## speedyink

Punk said:


> High distortion on the last one, I guess you were on a wide angle lens



Nope, just really really close.


----------



## ellanky

gamerman4 said:


> I took a ton of pics at an aquarium yesterday, this is my favorite.. I have the original plus my edited one.
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshopped:



OOooh man you have to tell me how you made it look like that


----------



## Punk

speedyink said:


> Nope, just really really close.



What lens and at what focal distance were you using it?


----------



## gamerman4

ellanky said:


> OOooh man you have to tell me how you made it look like that


I went into photoshop and used a grayscale copy of that pic and put it in Hard Light mode on top of the colored pic. There are a few other things I did to the picture but that was the main effect.


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> What lens and at what focal distance were you using it?



I don't think he used a DSLR.


----------



## Ben

Punk said:


> What lens and at what focal distance were you using it?



Yeah, he has a point&shoot....and I believe its this one.


----------



## speedyink

What they said, lol.

And Ben dont you DARE call it a P&S


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> What they said, lol.
> 
> And Ben dont you DARE call it a P&S



too late 

lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I found a Luna Moth last night


----------



## chibicitiberiu




----------



## Ezekiel12

_*Water Doplet*_. That picture was incredible Computerhakk!!! I don't know how you managed to capture that. That's very nice!


----------



## Dapip

Some of my new pics...


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Ben

randomness....


----------



## Geoff

Ben, you should post some completely un-edited photos, I'd live to see what they look like, haha


----------



## Ramodkk

Same here


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1282964 said:
			
		

> Ben, you should post some completely un-edited photos, I'd live to see what they look like, haha



*sigh*.
Knowing Ben, those were probably raw! lol.


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> randomness....



edited or not that's freaking amazing man.
job well done


----------



## Punk

Hey Ben, may I suggest you to underexpose your second one a little? (I hope this is how you say it )

Same for Dapip.

They seemed a little overexposed.

Those are very nice pictures Ben by the way!!!


----------



## gamerman4

Went to Myrtle Beach for a couple days, took over 1000 pics in 2 days. Here are some interesting ones.






Alligator apparently had an itch...









this Gharial had to be at least 20 feet, he appeared to top 20 feet but being under water, I'm not sure. They said the last time they weighed him, he was 1600 lbs but it had been a while since their last weighing so he was most likely even heavier.





This is Utan, he is the largest crocodile exhibited in America. He is 20 feet long and over 2000 lbs. He may be heavier but the Gharial above, looked longer.


These pics are from Brookgreen Gardens, an old slave plantation converted into a massive garden. It has amazing sculptures and scenery. I spent 6 hours in this place and still didn't see everything it had to offer. Here is the google map link, this place is huge.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...7623,-79.091241&spn=0.015224,0.02959&t=h&z=16





Geese walking up to a statue.




They jumped in the water and I just loved the composition of this image.




This was Dionysus, just one of the hundreds and hundreds of statues that dot the gardens.

Also, if you don't know about Myrtle Beach, it is one of the best vacation spots on the east coast.


----------



## Kornowski

Bootup05 said:


>



I liked your picture so much I went and made a model of it;


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent work Danny


----------



## voyagerfan99

A night or two after I found the luna moth I found this lovely moth on the screen of the family room window.


----------



## Geoff

Some photos from Connecticut:


----------



## kazkepox

shupola said:


> hey skidude, what part of florida is that? all of florida is beautiful imo. i went to panama city last spring break and it looked a lot like that.



dude I live in PC. maybe spring break ill see you sometime


----------



## ellanky

Kornowski said:


> I liked your picture so much I went and made a model of it;



And I liked _your_ model so much I made my own...

If anyone can guess where this is I'll give you something good !


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1284413 said:
			
		

> Some photos from Connecticut:



Was this from Rocky Neck? Or somewhere else?


----------



## vroom_skies

ellanky said:


> And I liked _your_ model so much I made my own...
> 
> If anyone can guess where this is I'll give you something good !



Hollywood


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Was this from Rocky Neck? Or somewhere else?


Not sure, it was near Guilford.


----------



## ellanky

vroom_skies said:


> Hollywood



OH...
Oh you're good, but perhaps that white faded area along the hills gave it away.

Anyways, here's ya prize... a hug

*HUG*


----------



## Punk

Another Rally 

Rally De La Drôme:

















Some bug:







Country side and portrait:


----------



## Geoff

^  Is that you Ben?


----------



## patrickv

[-0MEGA-];1285664 said:
			
		

> ^  Is that you Ben?



lol 
Be warned Omega you will be punked !!

latest, 2 hibiscus and a so called Alamanda Flower


----------



## aviation_man

patrickv said:


> lol
> Be warned Omega you will be punked !!
> 
> latest, 2 hibiscus and a so called Alamanda Flower



I really like that one. Good job  Too bad you didn't make the flower... But still a good shot.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice there patrick


----------



## speedyink

Nice one Pat, New camera?

Some recent ones


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Nice there patrick


thanks bro


speedyink said:


> Nice one Pat, New camera?


Thanks speedy,yup,It's a digital camera.
Canon Digital IXUS 860IS.

I haven't been active lately on CF cause i'm kinda messing with the cam.


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Nice one Pat, New camera?
> 
> Some recent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a wicked nice picture! I love the designs and all...
> I like the way the second one turned out too  Good job. Where did you take these?


----------



## speedyink

aviation_man said:


> The first one is a wicked nice picture! I love the designs and all...
> I like the way the second one turned out too  Good job. Where did you take these?



Thanks!

They're all taken in the Parksville/Qualicum area of Vancouver Island.


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're both taken in the Parksville/Qualicum area of Vancouver Island.



Ah. Beautiful. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## speedyink

Panasonic Lumix Fz-18


----------



## ScOuT

I was going through my Iraq pictures and found a couple good ones.

Test firing the tanks in Kuwait...gotta make sure everything is hitting







Just before we crossed the border...just loaded and lubed up the .50 cal


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! 

I've always wanted to see a tank in person (or is it "in tank"?)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ramomar said:


> I've always wanted to see a tank in person (or is it "in tank"?)



Lame


----------



## Geoff




----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1289136 said:
			
		

>



Lol That firefighter is like "Quick, someone get this nut that's taking pictures out of here!"


----------



## Punk

The first picture is awesome, too bad the fire SUV is a little cut 

Good job on taking those pictures


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> The first picture is awesome, too bad the fire SUV is a little cut
> 
> Good job on taking those pictures


Yeah, but I was trying to take these as quick as possible since I'm sure they didn't like me being in their way, haha


----------



## speedyink

I see firefighters but no fire.  What gives??


----------



## Ramodkk

It was Geoff who was on fire, that's why they're all coming towards him 

Nice pics!


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> It was Geoff who was on fire, that's why they're all coming towards him
> 
> Nice pics!


You're right


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice pics Geoff. I got some pics from when a Cathedral was on fire a few months ago.


----------



## patrickv

2 from last week !!


----------



## Punk

I like the second one, good effect 

I like long exposures, I took one a long time ago of the Tram of Grenoble:






And found this one, I took it on the same night, it's a tram crossing a road:


----------



## TFT

A mini waterfall


----------



## Geoff

Some more:


----------



## speedyink

Nice ones geoff


----------



## Geoff

Thank you sir.


----------



## gamerman4

lol, its so easy getting fingerprints on those polarized lenses.


----------



## aviation_man

That dog has amazing eyes. Good picture


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a couple I took the other day;


----------



## Ramodkk

Patrick: did you get a new camera? Nice pics! 

Danny: Awesome! Are those from your trip?


----------



## Kornowski

Yup, sure are.


----------



## WeatherMan

Shalalala


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

the sunset in england today


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Patrick: did you get a new camera? Nice pics!



thanks man, yes I did, hence the lack of activity on CF


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! What camera is it?


----------



## Punk

I like the second one Danny 

The composition of the first one is perfect to me, but the sun is not as low as the second one . The perfect picture would have been composition of the first one and sun of the second .


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Awesome! What camera is it?



it's a Canon IXUS digital 860IS.

another one






You can see my cams reflection in the glass !!

sorry taking long to reply, don't have a good net connection at work


----------



## Geoff

Few people playing some flag football at a car show I went to:


----------



## Ramodkk

patrickv said:


> it's a Canon IXUS digital 860IS.



Excellent! 

The difference is huge, now go take some more Crysis pictures so we can compare with your old pics!


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Excellent!
> 
> The difference is huge, now go take some more Crysis pictures so we can compare with your old pics!



you'll soon see the differences compared to my phone !!


----------



## vroom_skies

Man, I don't know whats been up with me, but I haven't touched my camera gear in weeks nor used Photoshop. I must be sick, so tonight I forced a little Photoshop upon myself.


----------



## Punk

At night, under a Full Moon:






The red star (planet) just over the Vercors is Jupiter


----------



## patrickv

moar !!!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice patrick! Take some under natural light *cough* Crysis *cough*



Punk said:


> The red star (planet) just over the Vercors is Jupiter



Psssh, like we know what Vercors is


----------



## Punk

Ramomar said:


> Psssh, like we know what Vercors is



It's the mountains pffff


----------



## Ramodkk

Then I fail! pfffff


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Nice patrick! Take some under natural light *cough* Crysis *cough*



ya will do. I know you're waiting patiently for the crysis shots.
As soon as I get to the beach... don't you worry


----------



## patrickv

Some more, those as not by me though, I uploaded them though, it's from a friends cam






















Ramomar don't worry hehe your crysis is due soon


----------



## Ramodkk

Phew, you better keep us updated!


----------



## TFT

View of my back garden on a sunny day


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! Is that where Danny came through on that grassy trail on the back when he was doing his coast-to-coast? Is that how people enter your realm?


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Phew, you better keep us updated!



Yoda says, updated you are



























































































phew tired of uploading


----------



## patrickv

and a picture of me, before i forget.. so Omar can see lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! Looks like you can play it on "Very High" now!


----------



## TFT

Ramomar said:


> Awesome! Is that where Danny came through on that grassy trail on the back when he was doing his coast-to-coast? Is that how people enter your realm?



 We're fussy who we let in you know. The little door at the end is used to keep the undesirables out like you know who.
Actually it's the gardens of Drummond castle in Scotland, mines a little less fancy and open to every man and his dog.


----------



## TFT

Very nice patrick , Love the T shirt "You look like I need a Drink". If I was there it would be sun, sand, the beach bar and surrounded by chicks. What a life.


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> Awesome! Looks like you can play it on "Very High" now!



??? confused !!



TFT said:


> Very nice patrick , Love the T shirt "You look like I need a Drink". If I was there it would be sun, sand, the beach bar and surrounded by chicks. What a life.



hehe yeah I love that T-shirt !! well it was a bit cloudy really, and was raining a bit at one point. Maybe one day then eh.. I'll see you


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> ??? confused !!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe yeah I love that T-shirt !! well it was a bit cloudy really, and was raining a bit at one point. Maybe one day then eh.. I'll see you



He means Crysis, since you know... you live there 'n all!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> He means Crysis, since you know... you live there 'n all!



ah yeah.. lol!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some old pics I took from around my neighborhood.


----------



## Ramodkk

Is that Kool-Aid?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The river? No, probably should have added that the picture was taken around St. Patrick's Day, and they always dye the river green.


----------



## patrickv

more pictures in a few days


----------



## patrickv

strictly for Omar !!


----------



## Ramodkk

I guess I'll share with everyone lol


----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> I guess I'll share with everyone lol



lol


----------



## patrickv

*moarrrrr*

*flower power*
































and some water splash !!


----------



## ellanky

Havent posted here in awhile.. probably will since Im taking a photo class at school to relearn about taking pics


----------



## Jayron

Beautiful!!


----------



## TFT

Nice pics Patrick, while we're on the subject of flowers here's our native Foxglove.


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> Nice pics Patrick, while we're on the subject of flowers here's our native Foxglove.



nice, loving the blurred sun lightning at the back


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Kosh

ever seen a fiero on a pole before lol.ok i know this isnt the best focused picture in the world,but i was in a car at 55mph when i took it.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Irishwhistle

Some of my latest stuff:
















Those are both me in the above picture btw.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Glliw

A few from the zoo: 





















Plenty other new ones on my Flickr as well:  Flickr


----------



## aviation_man

Glliw said:


> A few from the zoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty other new ones on my Flickr as well:  Flickr



Beautiful picture. Good job man.


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Beautiful picture. Good job man.



I was going to say the same thing I love birds

Here is my Macaw 




By fatback, shot with <KENOX S860  / Samsung S860> at 2009-08-25


----------



## aviation_man

Aw ^
He's cute. Can you teach him to talk?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Aw ^
> He's cute. Can you teach him to talk?



It's a She and yes she can talk that's all she does is talk I can't get her to shout up. I got 9 birds all together I did have 10 but one died(R.I.P). I love birds they are hard to take care of and require a lot of attention but they are the best pet you can own.


----------



## aviation_man

Ah. lol. What does she say? Ya I had a Cockatoo and it was messsyyy..
I'll post a picture of a few birds (amateur shot) tomorrow when I install a photo shop..


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Ah. lol. What does she say? Ya I had a Cockatoo and it was messsyyy..
> I'll post a picture of a few birds (amateur shot) tomorrow when I install a photo shop..



She says everything like what ya doing, Pretty Bird, Wheres Michael, Lets go bye bye, Shout up, Let me in, Love you, She cries like a baby. She is pretty smart she can say about 100 different words and knows about 25 sentences and she not a year old yet.


----------



## aviation_man

Wow. That's awesome. I'd love to have a talking bird


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Wow. That's awesome. I'd love to have a talking bird



lol I have three that talk and another that is learning.


----------



## aviation_man

Good grief.. That's a lot of birds..
Have any pictures?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Good grief.. That's a lot of birds..
> Have any pictures?



Yep post them in a minute.


----------



## Fatback

Here ya go

Tango AKA Tango Bear he is a patagonian conure





By fatback, shot with KODAK C310 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2009-08-25

Boo he is a blue crowned conure




By fatback, shot with KODAK C310 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2009-08-25

Peanut he is a budgie parakeet




By fatback, shot with BlackBerry 8330 at 2009-08-25

Diamond she is a cockatiel




By fatback, shot with KODAK C310 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2009-08-25

Jazzy this is the one that died she was deformed from birth and a I think she was mentally challenged.




By fatback, shot with BlackBerry 8330 at 2009-08-25

I still have 2 more cockatiels and another parakeet but I can seem to find any pics of them.

Edit: sorry for the high res I didn't know they would turn out like that.


----------



## aviation_man

hahaaaa. I love the crazy hair on the Jazzy and Diamond...Those birds are great.


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> hahaaaa. I love the crazy hair on the Jazzy and Diamond...Those birds are great.



Actually there feathers and it's called a crown each position expresses a different emotions like all the way means exited and all the way down means relaxed.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my leopard gecko:


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Here's my leopard gecko:



I used to have a gecko but no leopard


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice! Definitely getting one of these in the future:


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some from my trip to Virginia;


----------



## patrickv

some of my latest





















my dog






and my favorite (horror movie dvd cover  )






*DEAD MAN TELL NO TALES*


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots everyone


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


>



Definitey a keeper. :good:


----------



## pies




----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Here's some from my trip to Virginia;



Nice ones Danny!

Heres some recent ones (as in today, lol)


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Irishwhistle

New camera - new pictures. And the store that was supposed to get the D3000 in right when it came out just called me telling me they were in stock... so I got mine before the store, and probably a ton of other stores.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Nice ones Danny!
> 
> Heres some recent ones (as in today, lol)



Thanks!

They're awesome! That's gotta be a pretty sweet macro lense! 
Butterflies creep me out, they're so innocent and cute, till you get up close then they're all like Eurgh in your face with all their eyes and hairy things!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> ...with all their eyes and hairy things!



I know right? What is it, like two eyes? 

Actually, I think speedy's cam is a P&S no?


----------



## Ramodkk

Some low-light pics:


----------



## speedyink

Ramomar said:


> I know right? What is it, like two eyes?
> 
> Actually, I think speedy's cam is a P&S no?



I prefer the term 'SLR-like'


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, oh... Right! lol

Awesome photos though, I was just clarifying things, ya know


----------



## speedyink

Ramomar said:


> Oh, oh... Right! lol
> 
> Awesome photos though, I was just clarifying things, ya know



Haha, thanks.  It's pretty much the best camera I could have hoped for without going to an SLR, which I sadly can't afford right now.  Gotta buy me some film for this old Pentax though..I wanna try it out.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, my Pentax K100D Super was like $300, plus you already have Pentax lenses I suppose?


----------



## FairDoos

[-0MEGA-];1314187 said:
			
		

>



How did you do that may i ask?


----------



## Ramodkk

black & white + invert


----------



## speedyink

Ramomar said:


> Well, my Pentax K100D Super was like $300, plus you already have Pentax lenses I suppose?



K100D Super huh..is it any good?  Yeah, I have a few lenses for it



Ramomar said:


> black & white + invert



And a rock thrown into water if that wasn't obvious, lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

speedyink said:


> K100D Super huh..is it any good?  Yeah, I have a few lenses for it



I'm loving it!


----------



## ellanky

This one I took about a year back.
I used this one to enter a photography contest with a theme of nature back in high school which I won... the prize, $100
lol

I took at it at park and gave it the digital lith effect






[/URL]


----------



## Glliw

That turned out really well, Ellanky.  Wish I'd win a competition someday...yet again I don't ever enter in anything.

Here's one from when I first started using a DSLR back in my photography class in high-school.


----------



## Geoff

FairDoos said:


> How did you do that may i ask?





Ramomar said:


> black & white + invert


Close, it's not actually black and white, it's just very desaturated, inverted, and high contrast.

Here is the original:


----------



## Ramodkk

True, just tried it and b&w+invert doesn't look as good hah

Anyway, here's a recent one of my gecko:


----------



## ellanky

Glliw said:


> That turned out really well, Ellanky.  Wish I'd win a competition someday...yet again I don't ever enter in anything.
> 
> Here's one from when I first started using a DSLR back in my photography class in high-school.




lol

Nice one and thanks


----------



## Laquer Head

Here is a random shot from me!


----------



## Ramodkk

My most recent one:


----------



## vroom_skies

Ramomar said:


>


Love that shot man.



Laquer Head said:


>


Great angle you've got there.


----------



## Laquer Head

vroom_skies said:


> Great angle you've got there.



LOL.

I stood right in the middle of traffic!! I actually held my hand up when a car approached and gave the 'hold on a sec gesture'.


----------



## mat2317

Just took this. Im having a little muck around, so many settings to use! What do you guys think? 






P.S I have no idea what i'm doing


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks Bob. Here's a spider I found today hehe


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, here we go. 
These were from my weekend trip to upper state NY.
For some reason the color profiles are off, so don't mind the weird colors on some, sigh.


























Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Nice shots Bob!  You have time to edit those but not the ones from when I was with you in CT


----------



## vroom_skies

I know, tell me about it lol.


----------



## Glliw

Those are great shots Rober.

Here's a few more from my trip to the midwest.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks Glliw, you've got your self some stellar shots there as well.

Here are some more:


----------



## Ramodkk

That last one is killer, Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man
Funny thing, that's prob my least favorite.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I tried some night-shooting tonight. The following is the sign on the campus center at my college.


----------



## Geoff

Glliw said:


>


That is amazing, how did you get lucky enough to sit next to such a clean window?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Coming from the guy who got the 1 millionth-review prize...


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1318221 said:
			
		

> That is amazing, how did you get lucky enough to sit next to such a clean window?



And it's either a connection shuttle plane or he knows how to travel in style


----------



## Irishwhistle

Just one this time.


----------



## vroom_skies

Auto! Auto!
/dies


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Auto! Auto!
> /dies



B-b-but sir! I have an excuses, sorta.  I kept switching between A, M, and P when I was shooting that. I used A when I needed to be sure I caught it at just the right instant, like there. That just happened to be my favorite see. Besides... that shot was obviously enough to get you looking at the metadata, so who cares?


----------



## Ramodkk

Irishwhistle said:


> so who cares?



You should, you paid for a DSLR


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ramomar said:


> You should, you paid for a DSLR



Yeah, but it was the best of the bunch, better than the manual ones.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Full manual this time.


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome shots Irish, the last one is also killer!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ramomar said:


> Awesome shots Irish, the last one is also killer!



Thanks!  I think that last one might be my favorite shot of mine ever.


----------



## Ramodkk

It's awesome! :good:


----------



## Glliw

[-0MEGA-];1318221 said:
			
		

> That is amazing, how did you get lucky enough to sit next to such a clean window?




That window was actually terribly crappy.  That was on a regional jet...in coach.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## patrickv

Boba Fett running from a giant monster






Boba learns typing


----------



## TFT

Haha Patrick  You've got too much time on your hands


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> Haha Patrick  You've got too much time on your hands



haha yeah was a little bored this morning so I got this weird idea !!


----------



## Ramodkk

patrickv said:


> weird idea !!



Oh, we got that alright!


----------



## speedyink

Pictures from lately.


----------



## patrickv

few more


----------



## Irishwhistle

I used a stock texture for the grungy look.


----------



## Kornowski

That's a massive stem! 


Nice picture though, man!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> That's a massive stem!
> 
> 
> Nice picture though, man!



lol  it's actually not as big as it looks in the picture, but yeah... it does look pretty huge.

thanks btw.


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> Pictures from lately.


I would try to adjust the saturation and vibrance, the blues/aquas seem way too pronounced in the photos.  But they are pretty cool photos!


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, all of speedy's pics seem to be balanced on the blue side of things...

Not saying, the pics themselves are bad, I was just wondering why.


----------



## speedyink

I agree.  They've all been changed and updated.  I for the most part defaulted the vibrance settings.  I haven't touched the blue specifically in the photos, but I guess I could take some away.  

I dunno, maybe we have irregularly blue skies in BC.


----------



## vroom_skies

My first try at water drops. Only got my flash yesterday.






Bob


----------



## Fatback

vroom_skies said:


> My first try at water drops. Only got my flash yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Wow that is awesome

I wish I could take photos like that but I suck at taking photos.

I still have to use auto


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> My first try at water drops. Only got my flash yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Excellent photo!  I take it someone helped you, or you have a remove because I don't see how you could drop it and then take the photo


----------



## lovely?

Muddy shoe and broken car door lol:






Very interesting combination of flash and a storm:


----------



## Ramodkk

Two shots from Motorsport Nationals:


----------



## chrislo

That Mustang is hot, but the 2010 Camaro is still my favorite.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's another one from today:


----------



## Irishwhistle

I know a few of you saw this on Facebook, it's been updated since then. I made the bottom portion less yellow. It looks a lot more realistic now.


----------



## Ben

Pretty Recent. Haven't posted in a while...


----------



## Ben

Oh and one very recent self portrait I almost forgot...


----------



## speedyink

Dammit, ben, stop being so good at photography


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> Very interesting combination of flash and a storm:



Dude, that's an awesome shot!


----------



## TFT

A few pics while away last week


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> A few pics while away last week



Wow, sweet macro, Dave!

Now, kill it, kill it, kill it!


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Wow, sweet macro, Dave!
> 
> Now, kill it, kill it, kill it!



lol, It was half dead anyway Danny, I think it just crawled out the wasp trap to pose for me


----------



## Ramodkk

That's a huge wasp!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Fatback

Some of my bird. I couldn't resist she just looks good in every pic.
















She eats what I eat


----------



## Respital

Ben said:


>



How did you do that?


----------



## Geoff

Ben's photos are really nice, but there is sooooo much post-processing, that none of the photos look real.


----------



## Ramodkk

lol you say it like it's a bad thing. Besides, they look pretty real to me, editing them doesn't make them unrealistic IMO. Some of the vignetting on his photos come from his lens too...


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> lol you say it like it's a bad thing. Besides, they look pretty real to me, editing them doesn't make them unrealistic IMO. Some of the vignetting on his photos come from his lens too...



Ya.. That's my opinion too.. But I'm sure that he HAS to edit a least a few of his pictures cause it isn't humanly possible to be that good  lol

I think he spent about a grand on his lens (or a little less) I know him personally.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben hasn't thrown any money into glass if I'm not mistaken.
Which is great. If he's able to get results like he does with stock glass then that shows a lot more about the talent behind the camera, which is what really matters.


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> lol you say it like it's a bad thing. Besides, they look pretty real to me, editing them doesn't make them unrealistic IMO. Some of the vignetting on his photos come from his lens too...


Let me rephrase it, you can tell that they have been heavily edited and it isn't "natural".  I'm not saying it's a bad thing, it looks amazing, I'm just saying that it would be nice to see a few shots that aren't so heavily edited. 

And If I'm not mistaking, he has a D90, and using the kit lens he wouldn't have any vignetting from the lens.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Here's some new ones:


----------



## Ramodkk

I like the second one there Irish



			
				[-0MEGA-];1330548 said:
			
		

> And If I'm not mistaking, he has a D90, and using the kit lens he wouldn't have any vignetting from the lens.



Well, the 18-200mm VR does vignette at the telephoto end or at big apertures.

*EDIT: ^ I meant 18-105mm VR not 18-200mm VR


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> I like the second one there Irish
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the 18-200mm VR does vignette at the telephoto end or at big apertures.


Vignetting at the telephoto end?  Do you mean when it's at 18mm?  I have a 10-20mm lens and that has very little vignetting at 10mm on my crop camera.

The vignetting in his photos is added after the fact.  I messed with it in a few photos and it does make certain photos look more interesting.


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1330956 said:
			
		

> Vignetting at the telephone end?  Do you mean when it's at 18mm?  I have a 10-20mm lens and that has very little vignetting at 10mm on my crop camera.
> 
> The vignetting in his photos is added after the fact.  I messed with it in a few photos and it does make certain photos look more interesting.



I don't think any lens has a telephone end.. lol

The telephoto end in this particular lens is at 105mm not 18mm, I would've thought you knew that Geoff. Besides, different lenses work completely different, just because you have a wide-end lens and a telephoto zoom lens at the same focal length, does not mean you'll get the same results on both (in this case vignetting)


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1330345 said:
			
		

> Ben's photos are really nice, but there is sooooo much post-processing, that none of the photos look real.



*[The following reply isn't only for Geoff but for others to ponder as well]*

I could respond in two ways here:

I could try and prove that I _don't_ do as much post-processing as you assume I do, and post straightouttathecam as well as "less edited" shots--*OR*...

In all honesty, my goal isn't to create realistic pictures that everyone will enjoy. I take pictures for my own enjoyment[unless its specifically for a client]. If someone else happens to like it, great! If not, great!

For me, photography isn't about seeing the world as it is and trying to create an exact replica of "natural"[If I wanted that, I wouldn't edit my photos]--It's about making what the world is, appear as it should be in my own eyes.

Personally I'd be pleased to see a heavily post-processed photo that already looks good naturally over a photo that has no editing at all and looks good naturally. 
You may question why in the world...? Because a photographer who took a photo that looked great naturally and made it 10x better with PP just took it one step further to amazing--Meaning not only that they have talent with the camera but also talent with their imagination to make it look even better.

Does this mean I object to natural looking straightouttathecam pictures? No--not at all. I like natural pictures that look great. But _my own_ artist preference is beautifully post-processed photo's over natural ones[Even if its just a hint of contrast that made the difference].
Though, I don't like photo's that look ridiculous *because* of the post-processing[Even still, that's an opinion].

Am I intentionally being harsh/defensive? Not a bit[though I am defending my own opinion]--However I am trying to reveal my point of view for clarity on the subject. 
-------------------
Now then--It would only be fair of me to ask you to show some of your photo's WITH post-processing assuming you do none whatsoever  They look too real and not unrealistic enough 
*[jokes]*


----------



## patrickv

latest


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll show you straight out of the camera Ben!






... cause I'm just that good

or just that bad....






lols


----------



## The_Other_One

I saw this little critter crawling around outside today.  Apparently's it a white marked tussock caterpillar.


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks like what you'd find in Metroid Prime, lol


----------



## Respital

Ben said:


> *[The following reply isn't only for Geoff but for others to ponder as well]*
> 
> I could respond in two ways here:
> 
> I could try and prove that I _don't_ do as much post-processing as you assume I do, and post straightouttathecam as well as "less edited" shots--*OR*...
> 
> In all honesty, my goal isn't to create realistic pictures that everyone will enjoy. I take pictures for my own enjoyment[unless its specifically for a client]. If someone else happens to like it, great! If not, great!
> 
> For me, photography isn't about seeing the world as it is and trying to create an exact replica of "natural"[If I wanted that, I wouldn't edit my photos]--It's about making what the world is, appear as it should be in my own eyes.
> 
> Personally I'd be pleased to see a heavily post-processed photo that already looks good naturally over a photo that has no editing at all and looks good naturally.
> You may question why in the world...? Because a photographer who took a photo that looked great naturally and made it 10x better with PP just took it one step further to amazing--Meaning not only that they have talent with the camera but also talent with their imagination to make it look even better.
> 
> Does this mean I object to natural looking straightouttathecam pictures? No--not at all. I like natural pictures that look great. But _my own_ artist preference is beautifully post-processed photo's over natural ones[Even if its just a hint of contrast that made the difference].
> Though, I don't like photo's that look ridiculous *because* of the post-processing[Even still, that's an opinion].
> 
> Am I intentionally being harsh/defensive? Not a bit[though I am defending my own opinion]--However I am trying to reveal my point of view for clarity on the subject.
> -------------------
> Now then--It would only be fair of me to ask you to show some of your photo's WITH post-processing assuming you do none whatsoever  They look too real and not unrealistic enough
> *[jokes]*



That's great and all but you still didn't answer my question, how did you take that picture on the previous page of that eye and can i see the original along with know what you did in processing to make it look like that?


----------



## rubber314chicken

The_Other_One said:


> I saw this little critter crawling around outside today.  Apparently's it a white marked tussock caterpillar.



Looks like a tasty snack.


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> The telephoto end in this particular lens is at 105mm not 18mm, I would've thought you knew that Geoff. Besides, different lenses work completely different, just because you have a wide-end lens and a telephoto zoom lens at the same focal length, does not mean you'll get the same results on both (in this case vignetting)


I know that, I was asking if you meant at the 18mm end instead of the 105mm end.



Ben said:


> Now then--It would only be fair of me to ask you to show some of your photo's WITH post-processing assuming you do none whatsoever  They look too real and not unrealistic enough
> *[jokes]*


I actually never tried editing them the way you do, so I fired up Photoshop and gave it a try.  Keep in mind this is my first attempt, so be easy 

*Before:






After:*


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1331587 said:
			
		

> I actually never tried editing them the way you do, so I fired up Photoshop and gave it a try.  Keep in mind this is my first attempt, so be easy
> After:[/B]



That looks really good man. I'm impressed at yo skillz.


----------



## Geoff

aviation_man said:


> That looks really good man. I'm impressed at yo skillz.


Thanks 

Now I just have to wait for Ben to come on


----------



## patrickv

[-0MEGA-];1331587 said:
			
		

> After:[/B]



Man that is really nice you should PP your pictures more often.

Mine

*before* - Natural from camera






*After*


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1331664 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Now I just have to wait for Ben to come on



I like it a lot. Colors are nice, great contrast. However I do have a point of constructive criticism...

...and I'll let you know what it is when I edit your photo  Can ya send me the original?

[email protected]


----------



## Geoff

Ben said:


> I like it a lot. Colors are nice, great contrast. However I do have a point of constructive criticism...
> 
> ...and I'll let you know what it is when I edit your photo  Can ya send me the original?
> 
> [email protected]


Sending you two E-Mails.  First is with the JPG, second is the RAW file with the edited XMP.

And does it have anything to do with the fingerprint?  lol


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1331587 said:
			
		

> I know that, I was asking if you meant at the 18mm end instead of the 105mm end.



Well, I said telephoto, wouldn't that mean the 105mm? 

Anyways, your edit is awesome! :good:


----------



## vroom_skies

Just went out shooting with a friend of mine.
Here is one of them. She was landing lol:
















Bob


----------



## speedyink

Bob, love the first one.

Patrick, is your flash always on because you like the effect or because it's always on auto?  If the latter I'd try turning the flash off for some of your pictures, you might like the results.

Geoff, I'm impressed. That is a damn well edited photo for your first attempt.


----------



## Geoff

Nice photos Bob, and thanks speedylink!


----------



## Ramodkk

Really nice there Bob, both the execution and the subject :good:


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Bob, love the first one.


Thanks Speedy, I think that's my favorite as of right now as well.


			
				[-0MEGA-];1332554 said:
			
		

> Nice photos Bob


Thanks man


Ramomar said:


> Really nice there Bob, both the execution and the subject :good:


Ha, thanks mate, I'll send along the kind remarks


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent shot Geoff


----------



## Geoff

Thanks, and two more:


----------



## speedyink

Uploaded a couple more today


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heres a couple, i have a ton but they are mostly all of cars. 











I want to get into photography more, hopefully soon whenever i get the money for a camera. 

Canon XS?


----------



## Ramodkk

That's one sexy mustang Corey :good:

Have you looked at Pentax?


----------



## El DJ

3 I took


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ramomar said:


> That's one sexy mustang Corey :good:
> 
> Have you looked at Pentax?



Thanks :good:, i haven't look at one yet. I've heard they are good though. 

What was it you ended up getting?

another i like lol


----------



## Ramodkk

I got a Pentax K100D Super


----------



## ThatGuy16

nice, do you like it so far?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yea, it's awesome so far!


----------



## The_Other_One

Took this today when I went shooting in the mountains.  I only had the little Aiptek with me.  I'll probably return in a few weeks with the Nikon.  Hopefully the leaves will have changed more by then


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Nice there! Definitely go back with your D40, hehe

Here's one from today:


----------



## El DJ

Man, I can't wait to get my Pentax K100D! It takes some beautiful pictures.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## aviation_man

patrickv said:


>



100% USA Made??? When was the last time you saw that on a product! lol Nice pic!


----------



## patrickv

aviation_man said:


> 100% USA Made??? When was the last time you saw that on a product! lol Nice pic!



should be MADE IN CHINA, TAIWAN, THAILAND !!! LOWL


----------



## patrickv




----------



## patrickv

*some more*

Batch dedicated to TFT


----------



## Glliw

Nice set patrick, my only gripe is to watch the noise in the clouds there.

Got bored and went through my photos and found this one and played around with it.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's an incredible shot Gilliw, definitely not something I see everyday! :good:

@ patrickv, what ISO did you shoot those cloud pics at?


----------



## FairDoos

Glliw said:


> Nice set patrick, my only gripe is to watch the noise in the clouds there.
> 
> Got bored and went through my photos and found this one and played around with it.



Reminds me of a Nucleur Bomb. Nice pic


----------



## Glliw

Ramomar said:


> That's an incredible shot Gilliw, definitely not something I see everyday! :good:



Thanks man, it was a great day for uh..cloud watching?  I dunno what they'd call it but hey, got me a good shot!  



FairDoos said:


> Reminds me of a Nucleur Bomb. Nice pic



Funny you say that.  I see that now too though.  Definitely has that feel to it. Thanks dude.


----------



## Jet

Sunset on the plains near Zion National Park.

(Very little post processing)


----------



## Ramodkk

Amazing shot Jet, I love it! :good:


----------



## cudenver

great photo, Jet, 
just what is the blue, red, and yellow colors from,was it a sunset/rise. It must have been amazing to see it in person. .


----------



## Jet

cudenver said:


> great photo, Jet,
> just what is the blue, red, and yellow colors from,was it a sunset/rise. It must have been amazing to see it in person. .



It was a sunset--the blue is the back of dense clouds--the sunlight didn't go through that, so it was blue instead of red. I love the thunderstorms out west--they are so much more epic than in Atlanta! (you can see the wisps of rain being caught in the sun).


----------



## Ramodkk

I know man, I wanna go to a huge empty area and snap some stills of a raging storm! lol


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Sunset on the plains near Zion National Park.
> 
> (Very little post processing)



That would be an awesome shot if you used HDR, that way we could see the road as well as the sky.  A nice shot though!


----------



## Ramodkk

IMO the dark road makes it looks more interesting, light is sandwiched between blue and black, looks awesome.

But I'm sure an HDR would not look bad at all.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Glliw

Nice rolling water shot there Geoff.  How many stops of ND filter are you using to gain that effect?  More so, mind sharing your process?  Been wanting to try this type of shot myself for awhile now...just need some free time and the drive to do it lol.


----------



## Geoff

Thanks, and no ND filter, just used my 50D with a 100mm macro lens at f/32, 1/2s, ISO100.  I wanted to do a longer exposure but I don't have any ND filters that fit that lens, so I was stuck with that.


----------



## emac227

Jet said:


> Sunset on the plains near Zion National Park.
> 
> (Very little post processing)



is this in Nevada? thought i remembered the name from there?  Beautiful state


----------



## Justin

went to a wedding last night. just a few shots from my eos 1000d + 18-55mm lens kit. i'm still a noob.  no post processing.


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent there dude, I liked middle two best. The one with the pink ceiling is awesome!


----------



## Whisper91

I'm not the photographer here, but my brother is....


----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> Excellent there dude, I liked middle two best. The one with the pink ceiling is awesome!



i'm surprised with the image quality from my eos1000d due to it being a entry level dslr. even on ISO 800 there's hardly any noise.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, generally, any DSLR regardless of it's "level" will yield better photos at higher ISO than a point and shoot.


----------



## Glliw

[-0MEGA-];1344706 said:
			
		

> Thanks, and no ND filter, just used my 50D with a 100mm macro lens at f/32, 1/2s, ISO100.  I wanted to do a longer exposure but I don't have any ND filters that fit that lens, so I was stuck with that.



Ah, turned out great either way though.  Don't suppose you're getting tired of that 100 macro and want to get rid of it for next to nothing? 



Whisper91 said:


>



Excellent shot there to your bro.


----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> Well, generally, any DSLR regardless of it's "level" will yield better photos at higher ISO than a point and shoot.



ah i see.


----------



## vroom_skies

I redid my one mobo shot.
Uploading it killed the detail, but you get the idea.


----------



## patrickv

Jet said:


> Sunset on the plains near Zion National Park.
> 
> (Very little post processing)



woohoo , Nice... WALLPAPERED !!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is one from today, more to come:


----------



## Jet

emac227 said:


> is this in Nevada? thought i remembered the name from there?  Beautiful state



Yep--it's right near the Utah/Arizona/Nevada intersection. 



patrickv said:


> woohoo , Nice... WALLPAPERED !!!



Ha! thanks--if you need higher res, just let me know. Send me a PM or something.


----------



## Geoff

Very nice Bob.  We need to get together again to take some more photos!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Just one this time..


----------



## ScOuT

WOW...nice shots all the time in here!

Irishwhistle, that flower is awesome What camera do you use?


----------



## Irishwhistle

ScOuT said:


> Irishwhistle, that flower is awesome What camera do you use?



Thanks, I use a Nikon D3000.


----------



## ScOuT

I was looking at the specs of the D60 and the D3000. My local shop has them both at $599 with a lens (the retail kit) and a 3 pack of filters for the lens. 

The house Commander has given me permission to get one...still deciding on what would be best.

They also have the Canon XSi for the same price.


----------



## vroom_skies

Are you going to be doing a lot of shooting in dusty/ wet/ harsh environments?


----------



## ScOuT

Yup...exactly what I will do. You have seen some of my pics, not so much normal environments


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Are you going to be doing a lot of shooting in dusty/ wet/ harsh environments?



If you do get a Pentax don't get a K-m/K2000, terrible DSLR.  Personally I'd rather get a Nikon or Canon though... if only for the name.

Anyway, the D3000 is definitely better than the D60 if for the AF system alone. And I like the D3000s body better too. And then there's the 3-inch LCD aswell.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thought so.
In that case I would avoid any lower end Canon or Nikon. I for one wouldn't trust them in those conditions.

In terms of sealing, you can't beat Pentax's offerings. I've used my camera out in down pours and didn't think twice.
If you don't mind buying used, either the K10D or K20D would be a great option.

If you have $1,300 to blow, then a K7 would be amazing, but that isn't cheap.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> If you do get a Pentax don't get a K-m/K2000, terrible DSLR.  *Personally I'd rather get a Nikon or Canon though... if only for the name.*



Reasoning? 
BTW- What I bolded makes me want to stomp on a baby...


----------



## Ramodkk

He could also get the K200D

BTW Bob, do you own a sealed lens?


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Reasoning?
> BTW- What I bolded makes me want a stomp on a baby...



From my experience I'd say there's a reason Canon and Nikon are more popular than Pentax (and Olympus and Sony aswell). The only Pentax I've gotten the chance to use is a K-m, which is, yes, the low end, but I really don't like it a bit.  It's my brother's camera and he doesn't like it either. Low light performance is horrid and it doesn't feel very comfortable in my hand. Not saying all the Pentax cameras are like that, but I personally would just feel more comfortable with a Canon or Nikon. And to be fair to Canon and Nikon the build quality really isn't that bad at all. Anyway, personally I'd go for a D300s or a 50D if I wanted something built like a tank.. Pentax just doesn't appeal to me I guess.


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, reasoning being that Pentax had a late jump to the digital world (so they went under the radar), not that they make inferior products. Pentax has features that "beat" other brands, however Canon and Nikon have their features that "beat" other brands just as well. So saying that Canon & Nikon are more popular is hardly a validation. 

If all you've used is the K-M, don't even bother commenting on Pentax. Try to get a hold of the K10D/ K20D/ K7 and then make a judgment call. Same with the K200D, however Pentax shines in the K** & K* line. Granted Pentax isn't for everyone, so I respect your later comments.


----------



## Justin

i've got a question guys for my homework in photography class. part of my homework is i have to shoot  high key and low key photos. are these restricted to monochrome or can i shoot in color? the book i have only has photos of monochrome shots for these.


----------



## Ramodkk

I'd say you can use color, don't see why not. I've seen many in color.


----------



## vroom_skies

They can be in color.
However you might try monochrome as I bet most people in your class will shoot in color. So that way yours will stand out, or at least in theory.


----------



## Justin

cheers guys!


----------



## FairDoos

vroom_skies said:


> Here is one from today, more to come:



Mind if i use this as my Desktop Background?


----------



## vroom_skies

That is quite alright with me.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## FairDoos

vroom_skies said:


> That is quite alright with me.
> Thanks for asking.



Thank you  and no problem, I prefer to ask because i know some people dont like there 'work' being copied to other peoples PC's etc


----------



## TFT

A few taken recently

Should have put this in the "Post yourself" thread


----------



## Ramodkk

^ That's an awesome flower! 

Here's one from today:


----------



## Ramodkk

Two more from today:


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1346481 said:
			
		

> Very nice Bob.  We need to get together again to take some more photos!



Indeed we do.
When ever you're able I should be as well.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ramomar said:


>



Nice shot mate.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are two from yesterday. Not the best shooting condition, but you can't control that.


----------



## Jet

I put my new Canon 50D through its paces today taking photos of some friends who are dating:


----------



## Fatback

Beautiful photos there Jet:good:

After some editing I got my photos to look decent. I will be getting me a better camera soon until then I will make due with what I have.


----------



## vroom_skies

Just some more fall shots:
















Bob


----------



## Justin

few photos from my recent holiday in hong kong. taken with my EOS 1000D w/ 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 + polarizer filter on the daytime photos.


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome shots there! :good:

Especially this one! 



>


----------



## Justin

thanks man. i'll upload some more later.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Just some more fall shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



How do you get the water to look like that?


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


> How do you get the water to look like that?



It's just using an extended shutter in order to catch the water flowing.
That shot was a three second exposure.


----------



## Respital

vroom_skies said:


> It's just using an extended shutter in order to catch the water flowing.
> That shot was a three second exposure.



So then it was almost pitch black when you took it? Because i tried the same thing during the day but the rocks got overexposed.


----------



## Ramodkk

There's more to it than just setting the exposure time to 3 seconds.


----------



## Respital

Ramomar said:


> There's more to it than just setting the exposure time to 3 seconds.



Want to elaborate then?


----------



## Justin

Respital said:


> Want to elaborate then?



aperture and ISO?

more photos





















still practicing panning










photo of my toys, taken with a point and shoot.


----------



## Ramodkk

Respital said:


> Want to elaborate then?



Yeah, if you're going to shoot with an exposure that long (3 seconds) with that lighting, you would need a high f/stop number, I don't know like F/16 for that picture? I'm just throwing out numbers.

Anyways, to compensate for the extra time that light will be entering the sensor, the aperture is literally set to let less light in (the higher the f/stop number, the less light it allows in) 

So I'm guessing when you tried it, the aperture on your camera was set to something low (f/8 or something). Did you use Aperture mode? what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## ScOuT

Thanks for all the advice a few pages back!

Irishwhistle
vroom_skies
Ramomar

Every time I look at this thread it makes me want a good camera. The pictures everybody here takes are amazing

Basically I have 3 options:
Nikon 3000
Nikon 60D
Canon XSi

They are all at my local store and I don't have much time to order anything (leaving soon) Both Nikon cameras are $499 for the kit, The Canon is $570 for the kit. I really don't wanna spend much because the chance of destroying it is high. One hard fall on a mountain or one hard ruck sack toss from a helicopter can destroy it. 

Out of these three...which one would be best? 

I really like the Nikon 3000, it feels so comfortable when you hold it


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Indeed we do.
> When ever you're able I should be as well.


I will let you know, of course I don't have plans on going to CT anytime soon, lol.



Respital said:


> So then it was almost pitch black when you took it? Because i tried the same thing during the day but the rocks got overexposed.


I know it was already explained, but what I tend to do is set the f/stop as high as the lens allows (when I do not have a ND filter), set the ISO to 100, and then have an exposure between 0.5-3s.  Ideally it would be good to have the f/stop in the middle/upper middle range for the lens, but that isn't always feasible.

I need to invest in an ND filter...


----------



## vroom_skies

ScOuT said:


> I really like the Nikon 3000, it feels so comfortable when you hold it



You just made up your mind :good:


----------



## Justin

another photo of my toys


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm thinking of maybe getting a few photos posted up in here. It's been awhile since I'm posted anything in here.


----------



## tidyboy21

Jet said:


> I put my new Canon 50D through its paces today taking photos of some friends who are dating:



Love the portraits Jet, great colours, a good natural feel to them, great work.


----------



## Kornowski

Took this today;


----------



## Shane

Very nice shot   :good:


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> Took this today;



I'm liking that quite alot


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome shot there Danny :good:


----------



## TFT

I like that Danny :good:
Is that the Burbo bank windfarm ?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks guys 



TFT said:


> I like that Danny :good:
> Is that the Burbo bank windfarm ?



Yup, sure is 

You ever been?


----------



## TFT

Seen them from the North Wirral last year, they look so much better out to sea than ruining the landscape inland.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Who took that?


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Who took that?


My mother took it, although she just used the camera as a point and shoot so I had to do a lot of post-processing to get it to look decent. 

*Original:







After:*


----------



## Ramodkk

I wouldn't include that in your photography then, lol.

BTW, the edited version looks awesome! :good:


----------



## Justin

went for a walk around our village this afternoon.


----------



## Fatback

I guess I will post a few of mine.


----------



## Geoff

Took this last night when I was driving around the city.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];1359394 said:
			
		

> Took this last night when I was driving around the city.



beautiful!!


----------



## Geoff

Thanks!


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shot man. Reminds me of my shot that is similar.
I would however, clone out the trees and sign in the foreground.


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> Nice shot man. Reminds me of my shot that is similar.
> I would however, clone out the trees and sign in the foreground.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## ScottALot

[-0MEGA-];1359394 said:
			
		

> Took this last night when I was driving around the city.



I actually like the sign.


----------



## vroom_skies

ScottALot said:


> I actually like the sign.



...and that's why you're not a photographer. Ha, just messing, that was so mean.


----------



## vroom_skies

Just some random shots from tonight:


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> ...and that's why you're not a photographer. Ha, just messing, that was so mean.


Ha, although I can see where he's coming from, it gives the shot a bit of an "urban" feel.  I'll try editing it out and see which one I like better.



vroom_skies said:


>


You keep your keyboard so clean...


----------



## vroom_skies

[QUOTE='[-0MEGA-];You keep your keyboard so clean...[/QUOTE]

Ha, thanks. I like working on a clean platform


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];1360202 said:
			
		

> You keep your keyboard so clean...





vroom_skies said:


> Ha, thanks. I like working on a clean platform



How do you keep it so clean, would using isopropyl alcohol (70%) to clean it be worth a shot?


----------



## Ramodkk

All you have to do is not have your hands dirty when you use it... duh


----------



## vroom_skies

Respital said:


> How do you keep it so clean, would using isopropyl alcohol (70%) to clean it be worth a shot?



That is normally what I use to clean it, however the best method to keeping it clean is to never get it dirty.
I know that's impossible, but basic stuff like not eating around your computer goes a long way.


----------



## Respital

vroom_skies said:


> That is normally what I use to clean it, however the best method to keeping it clean is to never get it dirty.
> I know that's impossible, but basic stuff like not eating around your computer goes a long way.



Yeah i don't but my palms get quite sweaty, so would you use q-tips or like cotton balls, I've never really used this stuff before hopefully it's okay even though it's only 70%.


----------



## cudenver

what keyboard is that. 
Your work space is looks elegant and professional.


----------



## vroom_skies

cudenver said:


> what keyboard is that.
> Your work space is looks elegant and professional.



Thanks for the kind remark. I am quite fond of the setup 

That would be the best keyboard on the planet 
Well for me at least lol.

It's the Enermax Aurora:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003

However for reasons I fail to understand they have discontinued it. I've searched for it everywhere and can't find any for sale.

Granted they have replaced it with the Aurora Premium:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823219002

Main differences being the enter key is now huge and the back space key is small. BTW I've never known anyone that prefers this design. Although if ya do, more power to ya.

They do have a few more models, however none that compare to the original imo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010290063 50001400&name=Enermax

Hope that helps,
Bob


----------



## Fatback

I tried some slow shutter speed shots tonight, it went well(I think).


----------



## TFT

I've never tried that, what were the shots of?
.... and did you move the camera around?


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> I've never tried that, what were the shots of?
> .... and did you move the camera around?



Yea that was the first time I have tried slow shutter speed, I am really new to this so I am still trying new things. The shots are different things, street lights, moving cars just stuff like that. I was in a moving car so I didn't really have to move the camera although I did to see what kind of stuff I could get.

Here is more of what I got when moving the camera instead of just keeping it still.


----------



## TFT

Nice  I think I'll have a go at that. I would imagine to have a city scene where buildings, roads etc have to be in focus then a tripod would have to be used for the car headlights. 

But back to that, I just thought that you could maybe write your name using a torch, that would be cool


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> Nice  I think I'll have a go at that. I would imagine to have a city scene where buildings, roads etc have to be in focus then a tripod would have to be used for the car headlights.
> 
> But back to that, I just thought that you could maybe write your name using a torch, that would be cool



I'm not sure, like I said I am a camera noob All I have right now is a $60 Samsung P&S I got on clearance at wal-mart lol.

I'm not 100% sure on this but I think you can draw stuff using a flash light or something like that.

In the http://www.computerforum.com/158271-photo-tourny-slow-shutter-speed-light-2.html  korn has a cool pic of a stick man, I'm guessing he used some kind of light to draw it. I'm not sure I don't know much about any of this, I just started like a month ago.


----------



## TFT

Fatback said:


> I'm not sure, like I said I am a camera noob All I have right now is a $60 Samsung P&S I got on clearance at wal-mart lol.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on this but I think you can draw stuff using a flash light or something like that.
> 
> In the http://www.computerforum.com/158271-photo-tourny-slow-shutter-speed-light-2.html  korn has a cool pic of a stick man, I'm guessing he used some kind of light to draw it. I'm not sure I don't know much about any of this, I just started like a month ago.



Yeah, I've got a half decent camera but too damn lazy to experiment with the settings  One day I'm gonna have to take it off "Auto" and have a good play with the manual settings.


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> Yeah, I've got a half decent camera but too damn lazy to experiment with the settings  One day I'm gonna have to take it off "Auto" and have a good play with the manual settings.



Right now I'm just trying to learn how each setting effects the picture. My main goal at the moment is to learn the settings then move on to a better camera. I will be getting a SLR or SLR Like(not worried about not being able to change lens) soon depends on how far I want to take it.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## speedyink

Heheheheh.  I love this dude


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Geoff, is it just me or?... for some reason all of your pictures look pretty dark. That makes me wonder if there's any sunlight up North hehe.


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Geoff, is it just me or?... for some reason all of your pictures look pretty dark. That makes me wonder if there's any sunlight up North hehe.


haha, I think this was a combination of things.  For one if the picture was any brighter the details on the flower pedals would start to be washed out, and two I believe my monitor was calibrated incorrectly and was showing things brighter then they really were, I think I fixed that.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh ok, makes sense. Just wondering. BTW that last flower shot is excellent


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar, does this one look any better?  I removed the previous one so you can't compare, but hopefully you still remember what it looked like.


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];1364576 said:
			
		

> Ramomar, does this one look any better?  I removed the previous one so you can't compare, but hopefully you still remember what it looked like.



What lens/camera did you take that with?


----------



## Jet

Jon Foreman -- Switchfoot -- Hello Hurricane Tour -- Atlanta


----------



## vroom_skies

You don't want to share with us Jet?
booo


----------



## Geoff

Respital said:


> What lens/camera did you take that with?


Canon 50D w/ 100mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## Jet

vroom_skies said:


> You don't want to share with us Jet?
> booo



Hah! I just didn't feel like uploading it again, that's all.


----------



## xuniter

HOTEL AKTI CORALI SUMMER 2008 GREECE - CRETE
SONY ERICSSON P990i


----------



## Kornowski

Me and 4NGU$ took some tonight;


----------



## Justin

you got quite thin and white in that second photo, korn.


----------



## Egon

I thought I would test out Window's panoramic picture maker. So when I went to get my Christmas tree today I went and shoot a few pictures. This is the result: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/29298932.jpg

I'd say that it works really well.


----------



## Fatback

That's pretty good Egon. I would crop it a little to make the top a straight edge but other then that it looks really good.


----------



## pies

Here's one I touched up a bit


----------



## aviation_man

Kornowski said:


> Me and 4NGU$ took some tonight;



Those are epic dude! Nice photos.


How did you do do that, lower the aperture and raise the exposure?


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> Here's one I touched up a bit



Very nice, Chris! I love the depth!



aviation_man said:


> Those are epic dude! Nice photos.
> 
> 
> How did you do do that, lower the aperture and raise the exposure?



Yeah, just raise the exposure. Admittedly Chris was behind the camera, and I was running about with the light


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, just raise the exposure. Admittedly Chris was behind the camera, and I was running about with the light



and must the camera be on a tripod ?
and why don't you appear in the photo ?


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> and must the camera be on a tripod ?
> and why don't you appear in the photo ?



Yeah, it's on a tripod.

If you're too slow, or there's too much light, it'll get you in the picture. This was one of our fist attempts;


----------



## TFT

Gotcha :good:
I just went downstairs and set camera in manual mode to try it, fail.
Must be too much light so I'll give it a go later. One last question, must the light be directed at the camera and can the "torch" be too bright?


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Gotcha :good:
> I just went downstairs and set camera in manual mode to try it, fail.
> Must be too much light so I'll give it a go later. One last question, must the light be directed at the camera and can the "torch" be too bright?



It was pretty much pitch black outside when we did it. What we did was;
set the camera shutter to stay open for 30 seconds, flash the object with a single remote flash, then do the light. I used a bike light, and pointed it at the camera the whole time. Just give it a few go and you should get it 

There's a few more here;
http://delamere-riders-club.pinkbike.com/album/DRC-Promo-Photography/


----------



## linkin

Hey guys, maybe try the torch thing with a laser pointer? i'd like to see how that turns out


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome bokeh Geoff, I take it it's all lens work? Or did you use extra blurring on PS?


----------



## Fatback

A couple from today


----------



## Ramodkk

>



That's a nice shot


----------



## Fatback

Thank you!


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Awesome bokeh Geoff, I take it it's all lens work? Or did you use extra blurring on PS?


That's all from the lens. All 3 photos were shot using a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.


----------



## Justin




----------



## patrickv

I haven't posted on here for a while


----------



## Jimmybeam

How about tilt shift


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots Jimmy. Also, nice camera


----------



## Ramodkk

That first one looks great! Awesome work on the middle one!



vroom_skies said:


> Also, nice camera



Of course! hehe


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Respital

speedyink said:


>



Awesome shot! :good:

Camera/lens?


----------



## speedyink

Thanks!  Panasonic Lumix fz-18


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Thanks!  Panasonic Lumix fz-18



If I had A dollar for every time someone asked that question in this thread....

You'd think after a few years, everyone would just *know*


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> If I had A dollar for every time someone asked that question in this thread....
> 
> You'd think after a few years, everyone would just *know*



I know, i've lost count as to how many times i've been asked that, lol.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ben said:


> If I had A dollar for every time someone asked that question in this thread....
> 
> You'd think after a few years, everyone would just *know*



but, but, but the camera means EVERYTHING!


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Irishwhistle

This place is literally within walking distance of my house. There's turtles, snakes, and armadillos all over the place, along with tons of palm trees (I haven't processed the pictures of that yet, but there's places in the reserve where they're literally everywhere) and cacti. I heard some gators too. It's awesome.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice shots man, now take some pics of that wildlife hehe


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ramomar said:


> Nice shots man, now take some pics of that wildlife hehe



thanks, and here's some wildlife... or since there's just one tortoise do you call it "a wildlife"? anyhoo..


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> I know, i've lost count as to how many times i've been asked that, lol.



Camera/lens??


----------



## Ramodkk

+ $1 for Ben


----------



## Egon

It snowed today. http://picasaweb.google.com/Congorthegreat/Snow#


----------



## TFT

Egon said:


> It snowed today. http://picasaweb.google.com/Congorthegreat/Snow#



Nice photos Egon, where about are they taken?


----------



## speedyink

Awesome pics Irish.  I find the first three a tad too bright though..I'd lower the birghtness a lil, then they'll really pop.


----------



## aviation_man

WARNING: THE FOLLOWING PHOTOS ARE TEST PHOTOS, NO NEED TO BE MEAN. lol

I was trying out my new Nikon baby  The UI takes a long time to get used to IMO.


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> WARNING: THE FOLLOWING PHOTOS ARE TEST PHOTOS, NO NEED TO BE MEAN. lol
> 
> I was trying out my new Nikon baby  The UI takes a long time to get used to IMO.



lol I can see you're reflection, you worked hard to get that shot didn't you 


Well it's like 6:20am and I am bored so I decide to try an take a pic of my eye. To bad for me my room was dark so I had to use flash  and now I am seeing spots. Not only that but the photo didn't turn out all that great so I touched it up with photoshop.


----------



## computeruler

dont ask me what the last one is of


----------



## Ramodkk

What's that on the second one? lol


----------



## computeruler




----------



## Egon

TFT said:


> Nice photos Egon, where about are they taken?


Around Round Hill, VA. Lots of open land if you know where to look.


----------



## Ramodkk

Lots of open land should be easy to find no?


----------



## The_Other_One

It's our kitty hiding under the Christmas tree.  He was actually trying to get away from me...he doesn't like my new camera


----------



## Fatback

The_Other_One said:


> It's our kitty hiding under the Christmas tree.  He was actually trying to get away from me...he doesn't like my new camera



Yea I don't like you're new camera either

Nice photo, very sharp!


----------



## Geoff

These are some from my first attempt at sport photography.  All shots were shot at 1/400, f/2.8, ISO3200 with no flash or strobes.  Edited using CS4 and Noiseware.


----------



## WeatherMan

Why did you make their mouths like that ?


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1375299 said:
			
		

> These are some from my first attempt at sport photography.  All shots were shot at 1/400, f/2.8, ISO3200 with no flash or strobes.  Edited using CS4 and Noiseware.



Nice shots, is that middle school?

Also did you mean 1/4000 of a second 1/400 seems a little slow. Then again I'm still a noob


----------



## Geoff

Bootup05 said:


> Why did you make their mouths like that ?


Those are mouth guards...



Fatback said:


> Nice shots, is that middle school?
> 
> Also did you mean 1/4000 of a second 1/400 seems a little slow. Then again I'm still a noob


Yes it's middle school, and yes your a noob  

Any faster then 1/400 and the images were underexposed.


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1375341 said:
			
		

> Those are mouth guards...
> 
> 
> Yes it's middle school, and yes your a noob
> 
> Any faster then 1/400 and the images were underexposed.



Saw that coming lol


----------



## Fatback

Messing around with my bird


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome pics Geoff. That's some excellent noise performance, plus looks like you found a sweetspot for the shutter speed! Wish I had a good tele hehe..


----------



## ganzey

took these at the auto show last year


----------



## Glliw

Took this over Thanksgiving break...not my best but thought it was cool enough.  I wish I had my remote trigger with me at the time.  I had forgotten it on my desk about 400 miles away from where I took this pic so I had to just hold the shutter release down for a good minute or so with my finger, tripod mounted though.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Awesome pics Geoff. That's some excellent noise performance, plus looks like you found a sweetspot for the shutter speed! Wish I had a good tele hehe..


Thanks, and yes with some good PP techniques the 50D has great high ISO performance.



ganzey said:


> took these at the auto show last year


Try selecting a faster shutter speed next time, images are a bit blurred.  Awesome cars though!


----------



## ganzey

[-0MEGA-];1376023 said:
			
		

> Try selecting a faster shutter speed next time, images are a bit blurred.  Awesome cars though!



ahh, those were taken with an $70 samsung 8.2 mp point and shoot, and that silver car i took while walking, i gotz no monies for a dslr yet


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> ahh, those were taken with an $70 samsung 8.2 mp point and shoot, and that silver car i took while walking, i gotz no monies for a dslr yet



lol, I take all my photos with a $60 Point and shoot. Sounds like me an you are in the same boat.


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> lol, I take all my photos with a $60 Point and shoot. Sounds like me an you are in the same boat.



yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price



You're crazy, I could easily spend $500 on a just a lens with out thinking twice, that is if I had the money. I have everything I want expect a nice camera which is the next thing to come. My computer is perfect I don't play games all that much so no need for an upgrade.


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price



Thats a terrible attitude....go stand in the corner now!


----------



## Fatback

Laquer Head said:


> Thats a terrible attitude....go stand in the corner now!



Agreed!!!!!!!


----------



## ganzey

Laquer Head said:


> Thats a terrible attitude....go stand in the corner now!



wow, that made me think even more, i would buy a new tv before i spent that much on a camera, idk im just not really into photography


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> wow, that made me think even more, i would buy a new tv before i spent that much on a camera, idk im just not really into photography



Well duh!!! if you're not into photography then of course you want see spending money on a camera when you could spend it on something you would use. I just got into photography about a month or two ago. Probably the best decision I ever made.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It's old, last year old, but I really like the effect that came out. Not sure why. 
My friend was getting her first tattoo.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Guess the bird!


----------



## aviation_man

ganzey said:


> yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price



I spent 600$ on my camera  And I'm going to soon spend more.

It's just like people buying computers - some people would take an i3 over an i7 because they just don't see the point in spending money on a fancy computer like that. Same thing with other hobbies as well.


----------



## speedyink

ganzey said:


> wow, that made me think even more, i would buy a new tv before i spent that much on a camera, idk im just not really into photography



Lmao, way to state the obvious.  It's kinda like how I'd never spend $500 on a video card 

I almost dropped $900 on a Canon Rebel T1i yesterday.  Some of it had to do with super hot guy selling it to me, but with my finances the way they are it's not the right time.  Soon though...soon I will have that camera

I didn't have the patience to hold my camera still, so I went for a blurry one, lol.


----------



## Laquer Head

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Guess the bird!



Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Geoff

ganzey said:


> yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price


And then people say they can't imagine spending that much for JUST a video card when they could buy a whole computer with monitor for $300-$400.


----------



## mep916

ganzey said:


> yea, i just cant justify spending $500 on a camera when i could get like a gtx295 for that price



I've wasted money on video cards. It's not really worth it (unless you get them for free like geoff ). However, cameras at that price point, if you know how to use them, are worth every penny. Over the past two years I've spent around $1700 on camera stuff for my wife and it was well spent. Photography is her main hobby and it's hard to do what you want with a cheap point and shoot.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Laquer Head said:


> Peregrine Falcon



Golden Eagle.

They're surprisingly only ten or so pounds.


----------



## Laquer Head

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Golden Eagle.
> 
> They're surprisingly only ten or so pounds.



killer bird though..great pix


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Laquer Head said:


> killer bird though..great pix



Thanks. I have tons others of some hawks, etc. I'll work on getting those up soon.


----------



## WeatherMan

Pick up the video cad have the fun with it


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> i've wasted money on video cards. It's not really worth it (unless you get them for free like geoff ).


  I love Newegg


----------



## Fatback

Edited






Unedited


----------



## Glliw

Not bad man, but I noticed you lost alot of detail in the tree line and shrubs.  Try to go a little lighter on the contrast.


----------



## Fatback

Glliw said:


> Not bad man, but I noticed you lost alot of detail in the tree line and shrubs.  Try to go a little lighter on the contrast.



Good eye:good: I just adjusted it any better?

I'm still new to photography and editing so advice is always helpful


----------



## aviation_man

Yeah Dale^ doesn't give himself enough credit with Photography.. He has a *lot* of potential; he just needs to get a better camera.


----------



## Fatback

It's hard for me to judge my own photos because I can never tell if there any good. I might like them but I'm scared others wont. Even though I shouldn't care I still do


----------



## Laquer Head

Fatback said:


> It's hard for me to judge my own photos because I can never tell if there any good. I might like them but I'm scared others wont. Even though I shouldn't care I still do



Don't worry bout what others think, photography shouldn't be a chore to serve others.

Just keep doing what your doing and play around..


----------



## Fatback

Laquer Head said:


> Don't worry bout what others think, photography shouldn't be a chore to serve others.
> 
> Just keep doing what your doing and play around..



Yea that's what I keep telling myself. I can't wait to get me a new camera that way I can experiment more with my photos.


----------



## aviation_man

Yeah it doesn't matter what we think; unless you're searching for feedback. I do it for the heck of it, it's my hobby. I'll buy you a camera for Christmas.


----------



## Fatback

Yea, exactly but it's still always going to be in the back on my head lol. What kind of camera you getting me? you can get me a D3000 like you'res and we can have matching cameras lol.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> Yea, exactly but it's still always going to be in the back on my head lol. What kind of camera you getting me? you can get me a D3000 like you'res and we can have matching cameras lol.



I'll get you a pink one.


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> I'll get you a pink one.



Hell thats is fine with me. I might look gay but at least I will get some good shots while doing it


----------



## Justin




----------



## Geoff




----------



## speedyink

Yay, it snowed kinda.


----------



## Geoff

Wow, that is a LOT of snow!  "rolleyes:

We got 10" Wednesday and it just started snowing again right now.


----------



## G25r8cer

My first digi cam so be gentle

Trying to get night shots of my pc 











and another


----------



## Fatback

Looks like you have shaky hands there lol when shooting in the dark you have to keep the camera still. It's best to sit it on a desk or better a tripod and set the timer.


----------



## Respital

What keyboard is that?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah I have shaky hands

Been looking on ebay for a cheap tripod (gonna buy tues)

It's my Logitech Illuminated

Note: Those are the first pics I took with this camera


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Yeah I have shaky hands
> 
> Been looking on ebay for a cheap tripod (gonna buy tues)
> 
> It's my Logitech Illuminated
> 
> Note: Those are the first pics I took with this camera



Don't worry once you use it for a while you will learn. Does it have a manual mode? if so you should practice using it. If you don't know what the settings mean or anything I'm sure some people here wouldn't mind helping you.


----------



## Laquer Head

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Yeah I have shaky hands
> 
> Been looking on ebay for a cheap tripod (gonna buy tues)
> 
> It's my Logitech Illuminated
> 
> Note: Those are the first pics I took with this camera



depending on the camera u have if its smaller...a gorilla pod is sweet...they can flex, bend and wrap around things..very handy...
I cant use it on my slr as its too heavy but any point and shoot or lighter slr is perfect..


----------



## Ramodkk

What about a really strong gorilla pod? lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Laquer Head said:


> depending on the camera u have if its smaller...a gorilla pod is sweet...they can flex, bend and wrap around things..very handy...
> I cant use it on my slr as its too heavy but any point and shoot or lighter slr is perfect..



Yeah the camera is fairly small

I was looking at a flexible one like that on ebay


----------



## Laquer Head

G25r8cer said:


> Yeah the camera is fairly small
> 
> I was looking at a flexible one like that on ebay



do it man, they are wicked...and you can do crazy angles.

Set it up, hit the timer, and you can do awesome stuff!


----------



## G25r8cer

Laquer Head said:


> do it man, they are wicked...and you can do crazy angles.
> 
> Set it up, hit the timer, and you can do awesome stuff!



Sweet

Im excited now

Edit: More shots


----------



## patrickv

posting my pictures


----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> What about a really strong gorilla pod? lol



that's awesome! i'll save up for one.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ben said:


> For me, photography isn't about seeing the world as it is and trying to create an exact replica of "natural"[If I wanted that, I wouldn't edit my photos]--It's about making what the world is, appear as it should be in my own eyes.



Should be on a T-Shirt


----------



## Irishwhistle

The latest:


----------



## Fatback

My newest


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice ^ Did you get a new camera? What ISO did you take those pics at?


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Nice ^ Did you get a new camera? What ISO did you take those pics at?



No I still have the same P&S I am probably going to get a XS/1000D sometime after Christmas. The 1st and 3rd where taken with ISO 100 and the 2nd I had it on ISO200. It's pretty noisy even on the lower ISO which sucks, especially in the parts that are out of focus the noise really shows. I sometimes try to take out some of the grain with some post processing but that just results in loosing a lot of quality in the photo. Some times I end up blurring the background with PS which will usually cover up a good bit of the grain and make it less noticeable, but I didn't do that on those.


----------



## Geoff

Don't you have some sort of aperture priority mode on your P&S?  If so, use that instead of blurring with Photoshop.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];1380500 said:
			
		

> Don't you have some sort of aperture priority mode on your P&S?  If so, use that instead of blurring with Photoshop.



Even at the lowest apertures you're going to have a hard time getting a blurred background with a P&S.


----------



## vroom_skies

Jet said:


> Even at the lowest apertures you're going to have a hard time getting a blurred background with a P&S.



Tis the truth


----------



## Ramodkk

Besides, most cheap P&S don't have an AP mode.


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1380500 said:
			
		

> Don't you have some sort of aperture priority mode on your P&S?  If so, use that instead of blurring with Photoshop.



Nah I don't have anything like that. I have Auto, Manual, Program, DIS, Portrait, and Scene. I mostley just use Manual and Program.



Jet said:


> Even at the lowest apertures you're going to have a hard time getting a blurred background with a P&S.





vroom_skies said:


> Tis the truth



Yea it's hard to get a blurred background with a P&S.



Ramomar said:


> Besides, most cheap P&S don't have an AP mode.



Yea and mine is really cheap


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Even at the lowest apertures you're going to have a hard time getting a blurred background with a P&S.





vroom_skies said:


> Tis the truth


Well if it has a portrait mode it may blur it enough as long as the subject is far enough away from the background.  



Ramomar said:


> Besides, most cheap P&S don't have an AP mode.


I haven't looked at them lately, but I seem to remember my Canon Powershot camera did.



Fatback said:


> Nah I don't have anything like that. I have Auto, Manual, Program, DIS, Portrait, and Scene. I mostley just use Manual and Program.


Can you set the aperture in manual mode?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah the PowerShot series are amazing! But I think he mentioned at some point that his P&S falls in the sub $50, that's the kind of P&S I meant lol


----------



## Geoff

Ah, that would explain it. 

Here's a shot from a wrestling tournament I shot today:

*1/320  f/1.8  ISO1600*


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent man, I envy a fast lens lol


----------



## Geoff

Gotta love those 1.8 primes.  I would love to get a 1.4 or 1.2, but they are so expensive!


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1381011 said:
			
		

> Gotta love those 1.8 primes.  I would love to get a 1.4 or 1.2, but they are so expensive!



Gah... F1.2... That'd be a KILLER lens though..


----------



## Ramodkk

Yup, I might get a cheap prime soon, hopefully after Christmas lol


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Yup, I might get a cheap prime soon, hopefully after Christmas lol




Yeah the bank for me is pretty low now that it's Christmas time lol I'll either get a good prime lens or a macro.


----------



## Geoff

The 85mm 1.8 is only $380, so it's reasonably priced compared to the $1K+ 1.4 lenses.


----------



## Motorcharge

Don't have a camera anymore, got stolen a while ago and never spent the money on a new one. Certified commercial photographer though.

Heres some older stuff, I wish I had more on my photobucket though.











This is rain if you can't tell.


----------



## Motorcharge

Found a bunch in my other photobucket:





















This one was an accident, my dog bumped the camera in my hand and set it off lol






These next few were all tiny as hell, stopping at the chain picture.
















Chain off a really old forklift I found in the woods.


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1381266 said:
			
		

> The 85mm 1.8 is only $380, so it's reasonably priced compared to the $1K+ 1.4 lenses.



You make $380 seem like chump change......
And is that price for a canon lens? I have a Nikon


----------



## Jet

aviation_man said:


> You make $380 seem like chump change......
> And is that price for a canon lens? I have a Nikon



http://www.google.com/products?clie...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQrQQwAA

Nikon is even more expensive . $435 shipped from B&H--a whopping 14% more!


----------



## aviation_man

Jet said:


> http://www.google.com/products?clie...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQrQQwAA
> 
> Nikon is even more expensive . $435 shipped from B&H--a whopping 14% more!



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606792-USA/Nikon_2183_AF_S_Nikkor_35mm_f_1_8G.html

What about these?


----------



## vroom_skies

uk80glue said:


> Certified commercial photographer though.



Say what?


----------



## Fatback

vroom_skies said:


> Say what?



I am thinking the same


----------



## Motorcharge

vroom_skies said:


> Say what?



VA State Certificate similar to what you get for trade jobs like welding or plumbing.


----------



## Justin

[-0MEGA-];1381008 said:
			
		

> Ah, that would explain it.
> 
> Here's a shot from a wrestling tournament I shot today:
> 
> *1/320  f/1.8  ISO1600*
> -snip-



ISO 1600 and no image noise?  
you got a canon xD series i presume? 

nice shot by the way.


----------



## Geoff

uk80glue said:


> VA State Certificate similar to what you get for trade jobs like welding or plumbing.


No offense, but most of your images are either out of focus, had the wrong focus point selected, or poor composition.  Most of the images I can't even tell what they are!



jnskyliner34 said:


> ISO 1600 and no image noise?
> you got a canon xD series i presume?
> 
> nice shot by the way.


Canon 50D!  I used Noiseware Pro for NR as well.


----------



## Motorcharge

[-0MEGA-];1381820 said:
			
		

> No offense, but most of your images are either out of focus, had the wrong focus point selected, or poor composition.  Most of the images I can't even tell what they are!


None taken. They're old, probably from like 6 years ago when I got my first camera and scanned from film. Didn't have anything recent in my photobucket. A lot of those were macro stuff I thought looked cool at the time, if you can't tell what something is, ask. I can tell you on just about everything but the metal looking stuff, I don't remember exactly what those were lol


----------



## Geoff

You shouldn't have to tell someone what it is though


----------



## Jet

Irishwhistle said:


> The latest:



This is an amazing photo. It's creepy in a way . 



jnskyliner34 said:


> ISO 1600 and no image noise?
> you got a canon xD series i presume?
> 
> nice shot by the way.



Gotta love the 50D. I kept on hearing "It has horrible noise performance, noise, noise, low noise performance...it's worse than the 30D, don't get it." Then I bought it, and it is far superior to the 30D in noise performance.


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1381871 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have to tell someone what it is though



You don't have to know what a photo is in order for it to be good.


----------



## Motorcharge

Exactly, thats half the fun of macro photo.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Yeah the PowerShot series are amazing! But I think he mentioned at some point that his P&S falls in the sub $50, that's the kind of P&S I meant lol



Yea the one I have is a Samsung S860 got it for about $60. It would usually retail for around $120 or so but got it on clearance. I have defiantly got my moneys worth.

Here is some from todays sunset. I really need to get me a tripod I always have to find something to set the camera on. Which isn't always a bad thing but still a tripod would be very handy.


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> You don't have to know what a photo is in order for it to be good.





uk80glue said:


> Exactly, thats half the fun of macro photo.


Out of focus shots though aren't very good


----------



## Motorcharge

[-0MEGA-];1382597 said:
			
		

> Out of focus shots though aren't very good



Like I said before, they're OLD pictures from when I got my first camera years ago that happened to be in my photobucket. God forbid they didn't come out perfect my first time taking pictures.


----------



## Geoff

uk80glue said:


> Like I said before, they're OLD pictures from when I got my first camera years ago that happened to be in my photobucket. God forbid they didn't come out perfect my first time taking pictures.


EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT!  IF IT'S NOT 100% PERFECT DON'T POST THEM.  EVERYTHING HAS TO BE AS GOOD AS MINE.

I kid of course


----------



## Motorcharge

[-0MEGA-];1382646 said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT!  IF IT'S NOT 100% PERFECT DON'T POST THEM.  EVERYTHING HAS TO BE AS GOOD AS MINE.
> 
> I kid of course



Don't make me go upside your head.


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];1382646 said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT!  IF IT'S NOT 100% PERFECT DON'T POST THEM.  EVERYTHING HAS TO BE AS GOOD AS MINE.
> 
> I kid of course





uk80glue said:


> Don't make me go upside your head.



Son i am disappoint.


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1382646 said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT!  IF IT'S NOT 100% PERFECT DON'T POST THEM.  EVERYTHING HAS TO BE AS GOOD AS MINE.
> 
> I kid of course



We all know you're not


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1382597 said:
			
		

> Out of focus shots though aren't very good



Beg to differ lol:


----------



## Geoff

You know what I mean, the out of focus shots you took are an exception.


----------



## Motorcharge

Respital said:


> Son i am disappoint.



Father am sorry.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

[-0MEGA-];1382646 said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT!  IF IT'S NOT 100% PERFECT DON'T POST THEM.  EVERYTHING HAS TO BE AS GOOD AS MINE.
> 
> I kid of course



your photos aren't 100% perfect. its only 99.99%!


----------



## vroom_skies

One from today. It's PERFECT 100% lol


----------



## Glliw

Wow, nice perfect snow.  How much editing did you have to do to get it like that?


----------



## vroom_skies

Not an excessive amount. 
Mainly just the conversion, little bit of cloning, curves & sharpening.


----------



## Ramodkk

Come on just use that as your entry and win already lol...


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> your photos aren't 100% perfect. its only 99.99%!


NEVER, OMEGA'S WORK IS ALWAYS 100% EXCELLENT.



vroom_skies said:


> One from today. It's PERFECT 100% lol


Very cool, if it wasn't for the base of the tree you wouldn't even know it's snow!


----------



## Justin




----------



## wildbill

I'm not a pro photographer, but some pics to share:

Powder River Valley, South Eastern Montana





Bird Show in Rapid City, SD





My Golden Shye last Summer


----------



## Geoff

wildbill said:


> I'm not a pro photographer, but some pics to share:


That's what I picture every state in the mid-west and western US to look like (except CA).


----------



## wildbill

[-0MEGA-];1385278 said:
			
		

> That's what I picture every state in the mid-west and western US to look like (except CA).




Next chance I'm through the Badlands in ND, I'll be sure to get a few pictures.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## speedyink

Went up the mountain down the street on christmas eve.


----------



## Geoff

That is a really cool location!  Did you drive right up?


----------



## speedyink

yeah, it's a long uphill walk otherwise.  It takes about 5 minutes to drive from my  house.


----------



## Geoff

I would be up there every day, haha


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, I love it there.


----------



## Respital

speedyink said:


> yeah, it's a long uphill walk otherwise.  It takes about 5 minutes to drive from my  house.



Dang dude that must be an awesome place to release, eh?


----------



## aviation_man

Pictures are small because I uploaded them on facebook.. I'll upload them on my photo account later


----------



## Fatback

^I see you're liking that D3000.


----------



## aviation_man

You have no idea


----------



## Fatback

Is there anything you haven't took a picture of? lol


----------



## speedyink

Respital said:


> Dang dude that must be an awesome place to release, eh?



Incredibly.  

Either that or ripping around on dirt roads in my station wagon.


----------



## aviation_man

Here are some of mine:


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


>


I remember looking at a similar Acer laptop a while back, how do you like it?


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Geoff

A few from Christmas...


----------



## Respital

Are those your kids Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

Respital said:


> Are those your kids Geoff?


Yes, and that's me in the red.


----------



## Justin

few photos from my recent holiday. Canon 1000D and 18-55mm kit lens.



























will post more later so as not to flood the thread.


----------



## speedyink

[-0MEGA-];1388842 said:
			
		

> I remember looking at a similar Acer laptop a while back, how do you like it?



I love it (though I did get it for free).  The screen is amazing, it's durable (had a rough past..) cooling is awesome, the temps are way lower than most laptops of this spec, and while I haven't used it yet it's got an optical out for true 5.1.  Only thing that could be better is the speakers, which aren't too shabby, but i'd expect more from a 2.1 setup.


----------



## Justin

first time using an ND8 filter. the last photo from my previous post, i used an ND8 filter as well.


----------



## Fatback

From my new camera. Nothing special just some practice shots.


----------



## Justin

:O















here are my rubbish fireworks shots from last night


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 I love the fireworks, most have been awesome to see in person.

Here is a couple more from my new camera.





















and here is a Panorama using the panorama mode on it


----------



## Justin

thanks. those were the best out of 50 terrible shots i took. lol


----------



## Fatback

There not terrible not to me anyways. I think you did a pretty good job.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Fatback said:


> There not terrible not to me anyways. I think you did a pretty good job.



+1, they're pretty damn nice. I couldn't get anything close if I tried


----------



## Justin

lol 

the rest are on my flickr page and they aren't so great.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> lol
> 
> the rest are on my flickr page and they aren't so great.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34



Yea I already saw them(btw thanks for adding me as a contact on flickr) like I said I think they are pretty good. Was that you're first time shooting fireworks?


----------



## Justin

yup. i've been reading on how to photogrpah fireworks for weeks now. they all said to shoot in bulb mode on iso 100 and apertures of f/8 and f/11. so i did and i saw the results i was like "eh? is this right?" lol


----------



## Fatback

hummm I read one that said to use a ISO 100, shutter speed of 2sec, aperture of f/8 and adjust it as more and more fireworks start to erupt that way you're photo doesn't get over exposed.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> hummm I read one that said to use a ISO 100, shutter speed of 2sec, aperture of f/8 and adjust it as more and more fireworks start to erupt that way you're photo doesn't get over exposed.



You also have to keep in mind that  a 2 second exposure will also make some fireworks blurry..


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> You also have to keep in mind that  a 2 second exposure will also make some fireworks blurry..



Thank you for that all mighty photo king I was just repeating what I read and heard.


----------



## Justin

i shot between 15-30 secs in bulb mode. none of the guides said how long so i followed my gut instinct when to release the shutter cord.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> i shot between 15-30 secs in bulb mode. none of the guides said how long so i followed my gut instinct when to release the shutter cord.



Gut instinct is always the best just shoot how you feel is necessary and it will come out the way you want.


One from today


----------



## Rit

By all means I am not a photographer, but I took this one afternoon/evening through my parents window during a 'snow storm'. (Shrunk it down a little to fit)


----------



## Justin

^ that is nice!


----------



## Geoff

Time to post this one back up!


----------



## Fatback

Very nice TFT!

So Omega did you climb up there to get that shot? 

Some from today


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> So Omega did you climb up there to get that shot?


Nope, I was on the deck and used my 100mm macro to get the shot.


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> Thanks, so how long was the exposure on the water fountain one, nice pic.



Thanks! the settings where S2(not seconds) F3.2 ISO 200 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1393029 said:
			
		

> Nope, I was on the deck and used my 100mm macro to get the shot.



ah ok I see


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin




----------



## pasty94

Hope this works, this is my first attempt at posting a photo on a forum


----------



## pasty94

Edited, obviously


----------



## Ramodkk

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Awesome man! :good:


----------



## Ben

Been keeping busy with the photo taking thing--Did an engagement shoot a month ago. Here's a few:


























[More new stuff to come at a later date]


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## theasian100

I'm still a noob =]


----------



## Geoff

There probably aren't many sports fans here, but what the heck, here are a few shots from last nights HS game:

1/500, f/1.8, ISO3200 on a Canon 50D


----------



## vroom_skies

pasty94 said:


>


Like it 


Ben said:


>


Really like it


			
				[-0MEGA-];1397095 said:
			
		

>


Love it


----------



## Justin




----------



## kobaj

Technically shooped this one a lot, but I like the way it came out, eh.


----------



## TFT

The sun going down over the Humber


----------



## Justin

more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/sets/72157623096728711/


----------



## Fatback

Awesome Jnsky! I love birds



jnskyliner34 said:


> more here:



Sun conures are beautiful birds. I have one myself there colors really pop in the sunlight.


----------



## Justin

again, more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/sets/72157623096728711/


----------



## Justin

more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/sets/72157623102809029/


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You're making excellent use out of that XS :good: I love the last three


----------



## Justin

thanks! getting the most out of the kit lens as well.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

AHHHH! Tiger tiger tiger!  (I really love tigers.)

I admit.. I've been slacking off in taking pictures lately... seems to happen when I get discouraged... I really need to learn how to take better pictures.
I'm so sorry, my precious Nikon. ;-;


----------



## Langers2k7

Some really excellent pictures on here chaps, very well done. 

I got my Canon EOS 1000d at Christmas, and have had a few chances to shoot so far. I'm a complete newbie to photography, so go easy 

Here's some I've come up with; 
My Land Rover in the snow we had here last week;










A manor house near to where I live;




My mates on a snow walk on New Year's day;









My two doggies, Popsy, (left, 2, Labradoodle) and Patchy (right, 12, Labrador)




My puddy-tat, Wacko, 17 years old!;


----------



## Justin

i love the land rover shots. it made me feel that i got a real good camera. 1000D rocks!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## ganzey

[-0MEGA-];1402736 said:
			
		

>



wow, that looks cool.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Geoff




----------



## Justin




----------



## ganzey

well, this is my first photoshop ever. i know i suck but i like what i did.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Orbitron

Wow, that's AWESOME Ramo.


----------



## Fatback

I went to McDonald's and got an Apple Pie. It looked so good I had to take a picture of it.






and


----------



## TFT




----------



## Fatback

@Romo, very nice I tried that trick once before and I couldn't get it.

@TFT, nice shots man I really like that flower macro.

Some from yesterday
















Edit: just took this






another edit:



ganzey said:


> well, this is my first photoshop ever. i know i suck but i like what i did.



Nice one, I would of left the eyes color though.


----------



## TFT

@Fatback, thanks 
I was going to say that moon shot at night was spot on but then read "another edit". Those two are the same yeah? either way nice job.
I really suck at moon shots.


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> @Fatback, thanks
> I was going to say that moon shot at night was spot on but then read "another edit". Those two are the same yeah? either way nice job.
> I really suck at moon shots.



No they are 2 different ones. The first one was taken Monday about 5:30pm. I went out side and the moon was already showing so I went ahead and snapped a quick shot of it. The second one was taken last night about 7:00PM. It took be about 10 tries before I finally got the one I wanted.


----------



## Justin

bored


----------



## Justin

first shots with my EF-S 55-250















more here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/sets/72157623306502836/


----------



## MacBook

Looking good!  The 55-250 suits you well!


----------



## Justin

thanks


----------



## Respital

Nice shots, edited I'm guessing?


----------



## Justin

contrast, curves, and sharpness


----------



## Ramodkk

Respital said:


> Nice shots, edited I'm guessing?



Yes, editing is not cheating.


----------



## MacBook

Just a tip, it looks like you set the contrast too high.  You can no longer see the detail in the black pants of the second photo, and the third photo has some dark areas as well.


----------



## Ramodkk

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Justin

MacBook said:


> Just a tip, it looks like you set the contrast too high.  You can no longer see the detail in the black pants of the second photo, and the third photo has some dark areas as well.



alright. i'll lower it, i still have the original RAW file and the XMP.


----------



## MacBook

jnskyliner34 said:


> alright. i'll lower it, i still have the original RAW file and the XMP.


Glad you're shooting RAW, makes editing much easier later on as you can always revert the settings back to default.


----------



## Justin

my first moon shot


----------



## Fatback

Nice one Jnsky, Better then mine.

It snowed today, we haven't had snow like this in 5 years at least.


----------



## thebigdintx

Here's a couple I took with my Canon PowerShot SD850 IS.

[URL=http://img199.imageshack.us/i/trainridedowntownseptem.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img12.imageshack.us/i/1000615ba.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img515.imageshack.us/i/1000624v.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Justin




----------



## G25r8cer

Step dad adopted this Welsh Corgi named "Dizzy"


----------



## Justin

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg. i love welsch corgis! i want one but they're bloody expensive.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah they are 

They are really smart dogs


----------



## ganzey

^^lol, i like welsh corgi's cause they look like a miniture version of a big dog


----------



## ganzey

heres some pics i took of my sister and her husbands dog. he's about a year old, german shepard basset hound(maybe some pitbull in him too). we got him from an animal shelter






and he always sleeps with his fav. toy
















and here he's opening his christmas presents


----------



## theasian100

jnskyliner34 said:


> bored



Gatsby FTW, I use purple and green moving rubber and the red wax myself :]


----------



## Justin

Grey one FTW!. I don't like the Orange one lol. I bought it to try it out and bought enough to last me til my next trip to somewhere they sell 'em. I bought those in Hong Kong, we don't have 'em over here. I'll try the Purple one next since my hair becomes wavy when it's longer.


----------



## G25r8cer

Got done cleaning the mini revo


----------



## G25r8cer

Some more random pics I found


----------



## Justin

my dog


----------



## MacBook

ISO800 or ISO1600?


----------



## Justin

1600. it was taken in the kitchen where the light isn't really bright. i don't know how to properly reduce noise. 

i want a fast prime now.


----------



## MacBook

jnskyliner34 said:


> 1600. it was taken in the kitchen where the light isn't really bright. i don't know how to properly reduce noise.
> 
> i want a fast prime now.


Primes are awesome, what software are you using for post-processing?


----------



## speedyink

In response to G25 racers


----------



## Fatback

^ haha you guys are crazy


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

MacBook said:


> Primes are awesome, what software are you using for post-processing?



Photoshop CS3


----------



## G25r8cer

speedyink said:


> In response to G25 racers




Nice one 

Thats nothing compared to what I'll show you in a few days


----------



## ganzey

speedyink said:


> In response to G25 racers



LOL, i was just scrolling down the page quickly and i thought it was something else. looks good


----------



## G25r8cer

Aww common mines just as good 

Edit: Do Mod/Admin's have a problem with this? If not then i'll find some more


----------



## speedyink

G25r8cer said:


> Aww common mines just as good
> 
> Edit: Do Mod/Admin's have a problem with this? If not then i'll find some more



Well I wouldn't go nuts with it, lol


----------



## MacBook




----------



## PhantomSixes

MacBook said:


>



Gotta love it


----------



## MacBook

Thanks


----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome bokeh man :good:


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Nice one! I see a face

Some ones out of boredom


----------



## Justin

Fatback said:


> Nice one! I see a face



i didn't notice that til you pointed it out. lol


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Here's a couple of mine.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Very nice

I love fish aquariums esp saltwater


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Very nice
> 
> I love fish aquariums esp saltwater



Thanks! Fish are one of my fave subjects to shoot and a difficult one at times.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## vroom_skies

Photo I took last evening:


----------



## Ramodkk

That's wicked Bob :good:


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man


----------



## Fatback




----------



## TFT

^ I like that :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thank you good sir


----------



## Justin

b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## TFT

@fatback, can you give a bit of info on how you took that? Have you got an additional lens ?


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> b-e-a-utiful!



Thanks you



TFT said:


> @fatback, can you give a bit of info on how you took that? Have you got an additional lens ?



I don't have a SLR so no additional lens. I have a Fujifilm S1500, good camera for the $. If you wanna know the settings then they where S1/120-F5-ISO 64. I used aperture priority I experimented with the F number a couple of times until I got the shot I wanted. Anything else you need to know then just feel free to ask.


----------



## TFT

One more question, I don't know the correct terms but how did you manage to focus on so little foreground?


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> One more question, I don't know the correct terms but how did you manage to focus on so little foreground?



Well I was using Macro IIRC, I put my focus on the bird. I was also zoomed in to about 12x. Honstly though I don't really know I have only been into photography for about 3 months now so I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## TFT

No probs  it turned out well and I get the idea now, thanks and BTW you already know a lot more than me.


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> No probs  it turned out well and I get the idea now, thanks and BTW you already know a lot more than me.



I don't know about that but thanks anyways


----------



## TFT

I just tried a quickie through the window into the garden to see how the focusing turned out on 12X zoom, boring but answered my question


----------



## Fatback

^ nice, the best way to learn is to just do it


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome Faback, that bird adds a lot to the pic :good:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I think I need to bust out my camera and stop neglecting it and actually start learning all the different things about it and get some new photos...


----------



## Ramodkk

Sounds good Ashley, take it everywhere you go


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Awesome Faback, that bird adds a lot to the pic :good:



Thanks man! yea the bird adds an importance to the picture with out it, it would just be another tree.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ramomar said:


> Sounds good Ashley, take it everywhere you go



Reason I haven't lately is due to the weather, for the most part. It's significantly colder outside than it is in the house or buildings I'm in, so I don't want there to be any issues with possible condensation within the camera itself or something... 

And in the mall (I work in one) you're not allowed to take pictures. Safety reasons (shoplifting targets) and trademarks, etc...


----------



## pies

Older one


----------



## Fatback

Testing out my Sony Mavica CD300. It a lot better then what I would suspect from a 8-9year old camera.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> Testing out my Sony Mavica CD300. It a lot better then what I would suspect from a 8-9year old camera.



goooooood. I like! 


Here's a recent one I took when we got a TON of snow. I'll post more later:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks! nice one you have there as well. Maybe one day I will drive down there and show you how to use that D3000


----------



## G25r8cer

The great herbs of nature


----------



## aviation_man

Freshly snapped photos:


----------



## Tayl

aviation_man said:


> Freshly snapped photos:



What is that / are those? Memorial stones?


----------



## Fatback

^ Nice ones Luke although a little creepy

Here is some from yesterday


----------



## aviation_man

Tayl said:


> What is that / are those? Memorial stones?



Yes. They are memorial stones for some of the founders/carvers/designers/donors for Stone Mountain Park in ATL. 



Fatback said:


> ^ Nice ones Luke although a little creepy
> 
> Here is some from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big moon thingy[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]Sharp things



Cute bird  
I saw that same moon last night, which is ironic because we live in different states.. hmmm...
You like to stab things don't you?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Cute bird
> I saw that same moon last night, which is ironic because we live in different states.. hmmm...
> You like to stab things don't you?



I know
Your only a couple of states down it's not that far. I could get in my car and be to your house by tonight probably.
Yes! nuff said though I rather not go into detail about what/who I have stabbed


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> I know
> Your only a couple of states down it's not that far. I could get in my car and be to your house by tonight probably.
> Yes! nuff said though I rather not go into detail about what/who I have stabbed



You're*
If you stepped on it.
haha. I'll be watching you


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> You're*
> If you stepped on it.
> haha. I'll be watching you



STFU
No problem I often step on it
Well thats going to be hard since I found that camera you hid in my shower you perv


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots all.
Here is one from a few days ago:


----------



## aviation_man

I like the water in that one. It's fun to see the how the long exposure as in effect with the water flow.


----------



## Ramodkk

aviation_man said:


> It's fun to see the how the long exposure as in effect with the water flow.



That made no sense, lol


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> That made no sense, lol


Typo.. And I worded it wrong. I've been doing math  all day, so you must forgive please.


aviation_man said:


> It's fun to see the how the long exposure has an affect on the way the water flow looks.


----------



## patrickv

couple of mine


----------



## pasty94




----------



## pasty94

Another,


----------



## TFT

Nice photos there pasty

Here's one giving me the evil eye


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha nice man

Here's my latest one:


----------



## ganzey

TFT said:


> Nice photos there pasty
> 
> Here's one giving me the evil eye



HEY!!! its goosey-baby!!!!


----------



## TFT

Haha 
His new avatar


----------



## linkin

Check out my pet, i found him in the kitchen:


----------



## Ramodkk

^ That's kick-ass man, you really keeping it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Didn't wana resize the pic, so click the thumbnail:

it's the Capitol Building in Hartford, CT


----------



## TFT

voyagerfan99 said:


> Didn't wana resize the pic, so click the thumbnail:
> 
> it's the Capitol Building in Hartford, CT



Ooh, aren't you the lazy one


----------



## voyagerfan99

TFT said:


> Ooh, aren't you the lazy one



Didn't wana lose any of the awesome quality


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Love that third shot Geoff, awesome!


----------



## Geoff

Thanks


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my first pic upload with my new lens 

50mm, f/2.8, 1/750, ISO 200


----------



## vroom_skies

Liking it a lot man. 
Looks like ya got a keeper.


----------



## linkin

I found this guy in the kitchen:


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! You should keep it


----------



## TFT

He hasn't answered, I think it bit him , shame he was a valued member


----------



## jgoff14

lol


----------



## mihir

Me Mafia Style


----------



## speedyink

Dusted the camera off the other day.  I'll be doing it a lot more once buying this house goes through...


----------



## linkin

TFT said:


> He hasn't answered, I think it bit him , shame he was a valued member



Haha. Nope I'm still here 

Sadly that spider disappeared... and reappeared in my room, where it met its' fate for scaring the bejesus outta me when i opened the blinds.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Speedy, liked first cat pic :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Ahh its a tiger! Shoot it 

Naw just kidding speedy I like cats 

Nice shots and Congrats on the house


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Speedy, liked first cat pic :good:



Thanks, I really like that one too.  He looks so angry 



G25r8cer said:


> Ahh its a tiger! Shoot it
> 
> Naw just kidding speedy I like cats
> 
> Nice shots and Congrats on the house



Lol.  Thanks man!  Hopefully everything goes through and then you can start seeing pictures from there.  It's actually within walking distance of some falls, so I'm stoked for that :good:


----------



## Ben

I guess I haven't been here in a while, huh...


----------



## vroom_skies

1 & 2 are the best in my eyes mate!
Nice to see you and Jet around again.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's awesome Ben! Killer technique on the first one! :good:


----------



## Jet




----------



## Ramodkk

^ Love the north face one! :good:

Here are some recent ones from me:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Omar you just made me hungry


----------



## Jet

Ramomar--was that first picture on Stone Mountain?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, that's Stone Mountain. Is that ^ it too? That panoramic shot is amazing man


----------



## Jet

Ramomar said:


> Yeah, that's Stone Mountain. Is that ^ it too? That panoramic shot is amazing man



It was up in North Carolina...yea--I just discovered panoramas last week. I'm loving them .


----------



## Fatback

Some from over the weekend


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Ramomar--was that first picture on Stone Mountain?


Not a fan of the editing, but it looks like a great location!


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Kornowski

Ramomar said:


> static.flickr.com/3562/4564656876_cc6f9c7c88_b.jpg[/img]



I love it, man! Nice shot! :good:

Hoping to post a lot more in this thread soon!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I haven't posted anything in a long time, nor have I really taken pictures in awhile..

Any ideas on getting motivated again? Inspiration, maybe?


----------



## Respital

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I haven't posted anything in a long time, nor have I really taken pictures in awhile..
> 
> Any ideas on getting motivated again? Inspiration, maybe?



Take a walk.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Respital said:


> Take a walk.



I would if I wasn't in a neighbourhood where I might get attacked to have my camera taken away from me. 

That and it's snowing/raining at the moment.

EDIT: Found these on my camera from a few weeks back. Last month I think. Was just playing around with my settings, trying to learn something about them.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];1464798 said:
			
		

> Not a fan of the editing, but it looks like a great location!



I am *lovin* the edit


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Yeah, that's Stone Mountain. Is that ^ it too? That panoramic shot is amazing man



:O Stone Mountain? I was there just a few weeks ago. I can almost see it from my house!


----------



## Ramodkk

Where do you live?


----------



## Geoff

Ben said:


> I am *lovin* the edit


You would, lol.  I just don't like the alternating sections of green and magenta clouds, not really sure what the point of that was.


----------



## Justin




----------



## OverClocker

Wow! Absolutely beautiful!  Simply amazing! 

All hail Mother Nature


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Where do you live?



Snellville, off of Hwy124/Centerville, in Gwinnett County *very* close to Yellow River. 
You?


----------



## Kornowski

I took a load today with my new camera, I'll get them posted up as soon as I can!


----------



## Ramodkk

aviation_man said:


> Snellville, off of Hwy124/Centerville, in Gwinnett County *very* close to Yellow River.
> You?



In the middle of nowhere in Paulding County, lol.. 



Kornowski said:


> I took a load today with my new camera, I'll get them posted up as soon as I can!



Awesome! Looking forward to them :good:


----------



## oscaryu1




----------



## Kornowski

Here's a few from my first trip out with the Canon 550D. They're not great, still getting used to it. Open to any criticism/advice!


----------



## Geoff

You need a macro lens!


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1467555 said:
			
		

> You need a macro lens!



Yeah? Why's that?


----------



## Fatback

Nice Korn they look pretty good! you like the 550D? how is the video on it?

Here is some I took today of my cousins new baby!


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Yeah? Why's that?


So you can get even closer to your subjects, it looks like you enjoy that kind of work.


----------



## Geoff

Both taken with my Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II lens and Canon 50D:


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice job Danny, I liked 3rd and 4th the best 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1467555 said:
			
		

> You need a macro lens!





Kornowski said:


> Yeah? Why's that?



No, he needs a fish-eye lens!


----------



## Kornowski

Ramomar said:


> Nice job Danny, I liked 3rd and 4th the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he needs a fish-eye lens!



Thanks, Omar! 

Haha, now this is true! Probably at some point, my next lens would be a telephoto, something like a 70-300; not yet though.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, Omar!
> 
> Haha, now this is true! Probably at some point, my next lens would be a telephoto, something like a 70-300; not yet though.


Get the 70-200 f/4!

This isn't the best example of a wide angle lens, but the first shot is taken at 10mm with a 10-20mm and the second shot was with a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.


----------



## Kornowski

Again, welcome to any advice or criticism. Opinions on watermark?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Again, welcome to any advice or criticism. Opinions on watermark?


Love it, although I'm 50/50 on the tripod.


----------



## vroom_skies

Nice progress Korn 

I'm way over due to post in this thread. Maybe I'll be able to get some up tonight.


----------



## vroom_skies

Woo, first photo I've edited in quite awhile.


----------



## Ramodkk

Simple. Awesome.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, Bob! What lens did you use for that? Love it!

Get your own generic photoshop border 

EDIT: Yes, more  I'm loving it though


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I give upppp posting things here for another long stretch of time due to lack of feedback. Always.

I do, however, like your photos Danny. Enjoying the camera?


----------



## TFT

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I give upppp posting things here for another long stretch of time due to lack of feedback. Always.



Unfortunately feedback is non existent here unless you have a certain make/model of camera.


----------



## Geoff

Danny, why does your signature say media production?  It doesn't really go well with the photos you've been posting.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

TFT said:


> Unfortunately feedback is non existent here unless you have a certain make/model of camera.


Most of them are well aware of the camera I have. Even if they didn't it didn't seem to matter beforehand. Unless they've all gone and boycotted even looking at Nikon photos.

Or typically responding to women in general, since I seem to be looked over in pretty much all threads recently. =|


----------



## TFT

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Most of them are well aware of the camera I have. Even if they didn't it didn't seem to matter beforehand. Unless they've all gone and boycotted even looking at Nikon photos.
> 
> Or typically responding to women in general, since I seem to be looked over in pretty much all threads recently. =|



It's nothing to do with you Ashley neither is it because you are a woman  My camera is mediocre at the best but like you I very rarely get feedback, "It's shit" would be acceptable, at least I would know its been viewed 

Even the Photo Tourney has lost its way  with people showing little interest. Perhaps its time to bow out for a few months and hope for some change.


----------



## Geoff

TFT, your photos are the worst.





















Kidding


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

TFT said:


> It's nothing to do with you Ashley neither is it because you are a woman  My camera is mediocre at the best but like you I very rarely get feedback, "It's shit" would be acceptable, at least I would know its been viewed
> 
> Even the Photo Tourney has lost its way  with people showing little interest. Perhaps its time to bow out for a few months and hope for some change.



I have been "bowed' out of the photo thing for awhile now. I haven't even really taken any pictures for a decent while mainly due to lack of inspiration or anything really worth while ever since I moved in with my dad.

Sigh.. I'm still debating on taking my DSLR with me to the States. Sure I'll be there for 4th of July fireworks, but it's also in NYC (most likely) and I'm paranoid of my camera being jacked from me. lmao.


----------



## Geoff

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I have been "bowed' out of the photo thing for awhile now. I haven't even really taken any pictures for a decent while mainly due to lack of inspiration or anything really worth while ever since I moved in with my dad.
> 
> Sigh.. I'm still debating on taking my DSLR with me to the States. Sure I'll be there for 4th of July fireworks, but it's also in NYC (most likely) and I'm paranoid of my camera being jacked from me. lmao.


NYC is a great place to photograph, if done correctly.  Just be careful and watch where you go walking around.  Also, never make eye contact with anyone!


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> Unfortunately feedback is non existent here unless you have a certain make/model of camera.



Yea I defiantly agree with that. Seems like most people don't give feedback unless its to a friend that they have known for a while. This thread is becoming pretty useless and has been for a while now.


----------



## Ramodkk

The purpose of this thread is simply to share your pictures, not to give/get feedback. Not saying you should not give/get feedback.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> The purpose of this thread is simply to share your pictures, not to give/get feedback. Not saying you should not give/get feedback.



What is the purpose of sharing if nobody care you have shared?


----------



## Ramodkk

You don't have to give feedback to care about or appreciate someone's work.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> You don't have to give feedback to care about or appreciate someone's work.



In a way your right but if you like somebody's work you should tell them. IMO this thread is nothing but another place for people to store there photos it really holds no point.


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> What is the purpose of sharing if nobody care you have shared?


I know I look at all the photos here, the good and the bad, but typically won't say anything.  Even if no one comments on your work, it doesn't mean that no one liked it.


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1470299 said:
			
		

> I know I look at all the photos here, the good and the bad, but typically won't say anything.  Even if no one comments on your work, it doesn't mean that no one liked it.



Yea I admit I do the same thing. I used to go through and comment on everybody's photos but after a while it seemed like I was the only one so I just unsubscribed to the thread for a while. I think if people gave feedback that a lot more people would post there photos.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Fatback said:


> Yea I admit I do the same thing. I used to go through and comment on everybody's photos but after a while it seemed like I was the only one so I just unsubscribed to the thread for a while. I think if people gave feedback that a lot more people would post there photos.



I know I would. I tend to thrive off knowing people appreciate my things, and it gives me an idea of what I can work on and what's going good. Know what I mean? Comments, suggestions, pointers. There USE to be those floating around when pictures were posted in this thread before.


I tend to be a bit more friendly in returning the comments as a result.


----------



## Geoff

If people want multiple comments on their work, they should create a thread asking for people to critique their work.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Walked around today, snapped a few pics with my cell.













If it's a nice weekend, I'll go out with my camera and get some better shots.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Killer shot Geoff


----------



## Kornowski

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I know I would. I tend to thrive off knowing people appreciate my things, and it gives me an idea of what I can work on and what's going good. Know what I mean? Comments, suggestions, pointers. There USE to be those floating around when pictures were posted in this thread before.
> 
> 
> I tend to be a bit more friendly in returning the comments as a result.



I can totally see where you're coming from. I do kind of agree, too. So, since I'm really getting into photography, I'll try my best to post in this thread a lot more. 

I know if I put up a shot, I wouldn't mind if somebody gave me feedback on it, so I'll try 'n do the same. 

Lets see some shots then!


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Killer shot Geoff


Thanks!


----------



## Ramodkk

My most recent one:


----------



## Fatback

Nice Random table there Ramomar

My new ones


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks, really liking the first one man :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks man!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Decided to go through my collection.


----------



## Fatback

^ I like this first one there gamer, it has a creepy and dark feeling to it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fatback said:


> ^ I like this first one there gamer, it has a creepy and dark feeling to it.



Yeah, I'm sure I could make it more creepier with some tweaks, but it turned out fine without any work.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Kornowski

Derek, are some of those from up the CN Tower? I have pretty much identical pictures 

Didn't really know where to post this, it's a video;
[YT]RqbPE1vPa4c[/YT]


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Derek, are some of those from up the CN Tower? I have pretty much identical pictures
> 
> Didn't really know where to post this, it's a video;
> [YT]RqbPE1vPa4c[/YT]


How do you like the video feature?  I was looking at getting the 7D but haven't messed around with it yet.  What did you use for editing?


----------



## Kornowski

I love it, it's the main reason I got the camera. Being able to shoot 1080p in cinematic 24fps is great, also 720p at 60fps is great for sports! 

When I was looking at reviews trying to decide on a camera, I read a few for the 7D. The video mode on the 550D is just as good, if not better. 

I use Adobe Premiere Pro CS3.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> I love it, it's the main reason I got the camera. Being able to shoot 1080p in cinematic 24fps is great, also 720p at 60fps is great for sports!
> 
> When I was looking at reviews trying to decide on a camera, I read a few for the 7D. The video mode on the 550D is just as good, if not better.
> 
> I use Adobe Premiere Pro CS3.


Awesome, I'll have to check out Premiere Pro.  I wouldn't go back to a Rebel though, I like to use my camera for photos


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, they're up to CS5 now, which has a few more features to make the workflow faster. Like it can edit the .H264 footage straight off cameras without the need to convert them. Which saves a load of time. 

Well, the rebel takes pictures too


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, they're up to CS5 now, which has a few more features to make the workflow faster. Like it can edit the .H264 footage straight off cameras without the need to convert them. Which saves a load of time.
> 
> Well, the rebel takes pictures too


Yes, but the 7D (and my current 50D) are much better cameras for photography then the Rebel series.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> Derek, are some of those from up the CN Tower? I have pretty much identical pictures



Nope, they were taken from the top of the John Hancock. I was walking around that day and decided to go up there and get a few pics. You can see the Willis 'Sears' Tower, as well as the Trump Tower that was being built. Those were taken about 2 years or so ago, I should update my neighborhood, lol.

http://www.hancockobservatory.com/en/


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1472007 said:
			
		

> Yes, but the 7D (and my current 50D) are much better cameras for photography then the Rebel series.



I was being sarcastic and stating the obvious. 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Nope, they were taken from the top of the John Hancock. I was walking around that day and decided to go up there and get a few pics. You can see the Willis 'Sears' Tower, as well as the Trump Tower that was being built. Those were taken about 2 years or so ago, I should update my neighborhood, lol.
> 
> http://www.hancockobservatory.com/en/



Ah, right. Looks near enough identical


----------



## Punk

Long time since last time I posted here


----------



## Geoff

Love your pictures Ben, but you really, really need to change the font of your name and caption.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Derek, are some of those from up the CN Tower? I have pretty much identical pictures
> 
> Didn't really know where to post this, it's a video;
> [YT]RqbPE1vPa4c[/YT]



Love the video!!! I'd love one of those video DSLR 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1473006 said:
			
		

> Love your pictures Ben, but you really, really need to change the font of your name and caption.



Yeah maybe sometimes


----------



## pies




----------



## Kornowski

That's sweet, man. What ISO was that at? Kind of looks like it was shot on film.































Sorry for posting so many yet again.


----------



## russb

How do you put photos on here,as i would like to put some on.


----------



## pies

Use a hosting site like photobucket and link it from there.
Like so
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c90/oldschool1011/DSC_0116.jpg
That's without the image tage's


----------



## russb

I have Photoshop can that be used.


----------



## pies

The simplest way would be to go to www.photobucket.com join for free and upload your photos on there.
Then use the link(s) and paste them here.


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks awesome Danny! I like the 2nd and last the best :good:


----------



## russb

Why cant we just put our photos on this site without using photobucket,i have no problem putting photos on other sites,


----------



## pies

How are you doing it through other sites?


----------



## russb

pies said:


> How are you doing it through other sites?



  Upload attachment then you browse through your computer (egictures) pick the ones you want clik add file and they are there.Lots better than having to fart around with Photobucket.


----------



## Respital

On that topic i highly recommend http://imgur.com/ , it's an awesome site for hosting pictures.


----------



## Geoff

russb said:


> Why cant we just put our photos on this site without using photobucket,i have no problem putting photos on other sites,


You can, there are just a lot more restrictions.

Danny, I love those photos!


----------



## Justin




----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1474793 said:
			
		

> Danny, I love those photos!



Thanks, Geoff.



jnskyliner34 said:


>



I saw that on your Facebook, I love it man! The colours are great!


----------



## Justin

thanks. australia is beautiful. plus, i was lucky that i got a clean window.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I love how you can see the open desert and the colour of the sand. 

Not photographs, but video, don't know where else to post it;
http://vimeo.com/11987130


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well the good news is that I'm likely moving out of my dad's and this rough neighbourhood in a bit (not sure when, before or after the trip that's coming up next month) so I'll be able to go out and take pictures. The area I'd be going to is much safer. Really pretty, too.

I'm liking the camera you got there, Danny. It seems to have nice video capabilities.


----------



## Justin

medium sized photos as not to flood the page.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

jnskyliner34 said:


> medium sized photos as not to flood the page.



Awesome pictures, Justin! I really got to get out more with my camera and take some pictures..


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I miss my kitten. ;-;
Took a picture when my friend was holding her.
Roughly a year or so old, this picture. I wonder where my little Babygirl is now. Sigh...


----------



## Punk

New pictures 











Medium sized, pictures can be found here: http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------



## Justin

meerkat





kangaroo





tapir





seagull





EDIT: thought i'd add this as well.

"you got some spare change, man?"


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> New pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium sized, pictures can be found here: http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458



Still haven't changed your font


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];1476458 said:
			
		

> Still haven't changed your font



I really don't think I will 


I like the Seagull jnskyliner34!!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I really don't think I will
> 
> 
> I like the Seagull jnskyliner34!!


The titles are nice, it's your name and E-Mail address that could use some sprucing up to make it more professional and visually appealing.


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> kangaroo



I love that shot, man. Nice work!


----------



## Justin

thanks!


----------



## aviation_man

Haven't been here in a while.. Here are some recent ones..
















My favorite drink... mmm.


----------



## Justin

I want that 'stang!


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Haven't been here in a while.. Here are some recent ones..



Just where the heck have you been? I thought you died or something 

Nice pics, I like the last one! you get anymore lens for your D3000 yet?


----------



## Justin




----------



## Kornowski

Very nice, liking the first one!


----------



## Justin

thanks danny


----------



## Kornowski

No worries, man. You seem to be on a roll recently


----------



## Justin

just posting some of my faves from my recent holiday.


----------



## Punk

Awesome shots!!! I really like the first one!


----------



## Justin

thanks punk


----------



## Fatback

Nice Jnskyliner!

Here is one I took today.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Walked around my neighborhood today. 

























































It was my first time out in a while, so I was a bit rusty on settings. I'll have better pics next outing.


----------



## pies




----------



## TFT

A few I took last week

A dandelion, a weed.





A lamb in the frame





Bluebells





An old side tipping mining trolley


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm thinking about slightly altering some pictures to make them look a bit nicer.


----------



## Fatback

^ that last one is awesome gamer!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fatback said:


> ^ that last one is awesome gamer!



Thanks! I may take more pictures like that, that way it doesn't need much editing, if at all any. 


Here's a similar one from the same building. 






I'm sure it would look better if I straighten it, lol.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ramomar said:


>


Love that shot man. Seems we go after all the same subjects :good:



Ramomar said:


>


Love the colors and bokeh in that one!



jnskyliner34 said:


>


Nice shot


Kornowski said:


>


Love that shot Korn


Kornowski said:


> Nice, Bob! What lens did you use for that? Love it!
> 
> Get your own generic photoshop border
> 
> EDIT: Yes, more  I'm loving it though


Haha, the border that I normally use is having issues with the PS action. So for the time being I've reverted to simpler solutions. The lens was a 35 year old 55mm 1.8, gota love it. Nice sunsets and long exposure btw.



			
				[-0MEGA-];1470741 said:
			
		

>


Awesome clouds



Fatback said:


>


Really like those first two man



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Really liking the trees in that one
> 
> ...


----------



## vroom_skies

...


Punk said:


>


Love the feel of that shot and the title.



pies said:


>


Nice bokeh



Ramomar said:


>


LOVE those shots mate 



jnskyliner34 said:


>


Really really nice



Hyper_Kagome said:


>


I do love cats. Was missing mine a lot when on vacation.



jnskyliner34 said:


>


Quite nice


aviation_man said:


>


I've done so many shots like that lol



TFT said:


> I can't help but think the sheep is in a guillotine .
> 
> 
> Sorry for being out of the loop all, I've been away on vacation for the past week and a half, it's nice to be back


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's one of mine from vacation. I decided to go with a different feel on this one (it really has to be viewed on black though).


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thanks! I may take more pictures like that, that way it doesn't need much editing, if at all any.


I wouldn't recommend that, it's best to take photos at the proper exposure and then darken it in post processing, rather then take the photo underexposed.  You can darken photos that are not blown out, however if you try to brighten dark photos you get increased noise.



vroom_skies said:


> Here's one of mine from vacation. I decided to go with a different feel on this one (it really has to be viewed on black though).


You commented on everyone elses, so it's only fair that I comment on yours!  It's a great photo, either you used an ND filter or it was dark enough to use a high aperture, I love the blurred water!  Speaking of that, I just got my 0.9 ND filter, haven't had time to use it though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

[-0MEGA-];1481040 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend that, it's best to take photos at the proper exposure and then darken it in post processing, rather then take the photo underexposed.  You can darken photos that are not blown out, however if you try to brighten dark photos you get increased noise.



Ah, alright, makes sense.


Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

Just took this


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent Geoff, I really like the colors and mood of that shot.


----------



## Geoff

Thanks, here's a self portrait I did at the same location:


----------



## Justin




----------



## speedyink

Some recent ones.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Decided to go out for another little photo adventure.


























Apparently there was an attempted suicide jump, some guy was threatening to jump, but he didn't. I was unable to see him on the ledge, cops had a 2 block radius blocked off.


----------



## Punk

New ones:


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome location Punk. I'd like to see larger pictures though, you can barely appreciate them in that size.


----------



## Punk

Ramomar said:


> Awesome location Punk. I'd like to see larger pictures though, you can barely appreciate them in that size.



Thanks 

You can see them at http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458


----------



## speedyink

Some from today.


----------



## Fatback

Nice ones speedy!

Here is some I took today


----------



## Respital

How did you take those?


----------



## Fatback

Respital said:


> How did you take those?



What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Respital

Fatback said:


> What exactly do you mean?



What setup did you use? Lens? Tripod? Tube?


----------



## Fatback

Respital said:


> What setup did you use? Lens? Tripod? Tube?



My camera is a P&S so no lens or tubes, although I can use conversion lens, and  plan on getting a Raynox DCR-250 conversion lens soon. Nah I hardly ever use a tripod for my photos, I'm pretty good at keeping the camera steady.


----------



## CareyS

Some I took in the sping.


----------



## Kornowski

They're some pretty sweet macro shots, Fatback! 

Some from the other night;


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome Danny, love the first and third ones, cool composition :good:

Here are some from me fro ma trip:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Danny, Nice ones yourself.

I really like that last one Omar.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll upload a few that I recently took to Photobucket.
I GUESS I could give sharing on here another shot...

Digging the lizard, Omar.
I see your camera is treating you well, Danny?

I know some of them could use some straightening (My tripod isn't the best when it comes to staying balanced), and some cropping, etc... I'll get around to that later.
















The pitcher is one of my roomies. <3















I really like this one. She was safe, too.




















I like this picture, but it's WAY off to the side and just.. needs some touches to make it more even in a horizontal sense.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

>



Thanks, love that shot Ashley :good:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ramomar said:


> Thanks, love that shot Ashley :good:



Thanks. I have TONS more that I just haven't uploaded. I took close to 200 that day. I missed some really good shots, but it's hard to focus and zoom/unzoom quick enough for the pop flies when you're already focused on a spot. Lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Ramomar said:


> Thanks, love that shot Ashley :good:



That's probably my favourite of 'em too, really nice! 



Hyper_Kagome said:


> I see your camera is treating you well, Danny?



Yup, sure is. Don't know why I didn't get a DSLR earlier.



Ramomar said:


> Awesome Danny, love the first and third ones, cool composition :good:
> 
> Here are some from me fro ma trip:



Diggin' that shot, bro!


----------



## Kornowski

I've posted this picture already but I've edited it a little;


----------



## Fatback

Some of my newest Macros.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Nice macros man! 

@ Danny: thanks bro

Here's one from me from 4th of July


----------



## Fatback

^ Thanks Omar

Nice one BTW

Here is some from my 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's one from me:


----------



## linkin

Say hello to your new overlord and ruler of the world


----------



## Respital

linkin said:


> Say hello to your new overlord and ruler of the world



That picture and your avatar go hand in hand.

Just sayin'.


----------



## linkin

hehehe


----------



## zeefah

[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## karder

Darn Trump Plaza was in my way!




Camera: Canon T1i. Lens: Canon 75-300IS USM Lens. Shutter Speed: 2 seconds.

NOTE: How do I post pictures directly in my post? Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

Took this today while exploring and photo shopped it a bit.


----------



## ganzey




----------



## voyagerfan99

ganzey said:


> *Lovely dog picture goes here*



Aw s/he's cute 

Looks like some kind of herding dog.


----------



## ganzey

voyagerfan99 said:


> Aw s/he's cute
> 
> Looks like some kind of herding dog.



*he* is a border collie/black lab. getting bigger everyday hes up to almost 65 lbs now. and yes, he herds all of his toys. we have a ~3ftx3ftx2ft bin of stuffed animals and everytime e comes over thats the first thing he goes for. we watched him overnight once and when we woke up they were all gone, and we found them in the bathtub lol


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Kornowski

They're really nice, Fatback. You sure like your macros, eh? 
Here's a recent one;


----------



## Fatback

Thanks man, Yea Macros are defiantly my favorite. I can't wait to I get a DSLR, and a real macro lens.

BTW I really like the reflection in the glasses, Nicely done!

one from today


----------



## bkribbs

Fatback said:


>



I really like that!


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> I really like that!



Thank you, good sir!


----------



## linkin

That's my rear doors and backyard...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Walked down to where they are filming for Transformers 3. 



























Then walked down to the beach. Most of my other beach pictures have people standing right in front of the camera.


----------



## Justin

@g4m3r
1st photo, WOAH! Jimmie Johnson's car!? :O
2nd photo, Ferrari 458 Italia under the red cover. Just a hunch


----------



## g4m3rof1337

jnskyliner34 said:


> @g4m3r
> 1st photo, WOAH! Jimmie Johnson's car!? :O
> 2nd photo, Ferrari 458 Italia under the red cover. Just a hunch



Yeah, also liked this. 






Nice pics btw!


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Very nice! I think I need to shoot some pics of my bosses Mercedes SL55 sometime soon


----------



## Voltt

y2keable said:


>



Amazing.


----------



## mihir

Awesome


----------



## Fatback

^ Thanks you


----------



## Binkstir

Here is a butterfly I caught at the Tulsa Zoo butterfly exhibit.


----------



## Binkstir

And another one..


----------



## Kornowski

^ That's sweet. Was it a macro or did you zoom in on that beasty?

Got one of some doves chillin' in my back yard before;


----------



## Fatback

Awesome Danny!

Some of my newest


----------



## speedyink




----------



## TFT




----------



## Fatback

^ That's awesome TFT... I like the way the goat is looking at you.

Here is some test shots from My new Sony A230.


----------



## bkribbs

Kornowski said:


> ^ That's sweet. Was it a macro or did you zoom in on that beasty?



Slightly off topic. What is a macro?


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> Slightly off topic. What is a macro?



Simple answer... Close-up Photography.


----------



## bkribbs

Fatback said:


> Simple answer... Close-up Photography.



OK, then what is this? Aren't they the same?



Kornowski said:


> ^ That's sweet. Was it a macro or did you zoom in on that beasty?


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> OK, then what is this? Aren't they the same?



Kornowsk is asking if he took the shot from farther away, then cropped it to bring the butterfly closer.


----------



## bkribbs

Fatback said:


> Kornowsk is asking if he took the shot from farther away, then cropped it to bring the butterfly closer.



Ah. That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> Ah. That makes sense. Thanks.



Yep, no problem


----------



## Fatback




----------



## ganzey




----------



## Fatback

I got bored so I decide to try my luck at light drawing.


----------



## TFT

Fatback said:


> I got bored so I decide to try my luck at light drawing.



Nice :good:, let me guess, long exposure and low ISO setting. I've tried it with mediocre results, but it seems like my camera is not up to giving good results like that.


----------



## TFT

My cactus has just flowered. and attracting lots of creepy crawlies.


----------



## bkribbs

First pics in this thread I believe...


----------



## Fatback

TFT said:


> Nice :good:, let me guess, long exposure and low ISO setting. I've tried it with mediocre results, but it seems like my camera is not up to giving good results like that.



Thanks I want to try something more elaborate one day. The only problem is I'm not a very good drawer to being with. My sister is a artist, and has won tons of awards for her paintings and drawings. So I thought maybe she would want to help me. I bet she would be the only one in her class doing light drawings.

Maybe it's the kind of light you where using? I have a couple of different ones, but this little LED one I got from the dollar store worked the best. Really diggin that cactus btw, I've never seen one like that.


----------



## El DJ

A collage of pictures I took recently of my girlfriend


----------



## Fatback

^ Shes cute:good: What program did you use to make that?

 Some from Yesterday


----------



## El DJ

Thanks, and I just stuck them together in paint...

And nice macros!
Those are my favorite :O


----------



## joh06937

fatback: you should try and spell out computerforum.com in cursive (with the led light picture of course ) and we could make it a new banner  that would actually be pretty awesome.


----------



## Fatback

^ I never even thought about doing it with paint...So ingenious lol

@ Joh0693 That's a pretty cool Idea. I will give it a shot, although some more experienced photographers here might be better at it.

Some fireworks from tonight, I am officially in love with my new camera


























You can see the rest here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624626109028/


----------



## El DJ

Yeah, it's not perfect, but I didn't want it to be.

What kind of camera is it?


----------



## Fatback

El DJ said:


> Yeah, it's not perfect, but I didn't want it to be.
> 
> What kind of camera is it?



It's a Sony Alpha A230


----------



## El DJ

Wow, that is a very nice looking camera for the money, and takes wonderful shots!


----------



## Fatback

El DJ said:


> Wow, that is a very nice looking camera for the money, and takes wonderful shots!



Yea, I got it for a really good price, so it makes it that much better.


----------



## Justin

couple more here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/sets/72157624503484385/


----------



## maan143

tht's originative.....buddy


----------



## bkribbs

That is a nice one... in reference to the ring in the Bible


----------



## El DJ

Fatback said:


> Yea, I got it for a really good price, so it makes it that much better.



So you got it for even cheaper than the already cheap price? O:


----------



## Fatback

El DJ said:


> So you got it for even cheaper than the already cheap price? O:



Yea I got it for $359 brand new at Sears. The regular price is any where from $400-450. Although From what I hear they stopped production on them. It's big brother the A330 is only a little more, and not many people are buying the A230. I also hear that the A260 is coming out soon, which is another reason they have stopped production on the A230.


----------



## Ramodkk

That is a nice price for a new DSLR


----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk

Really cool shots man, love the sharpness and color tone :good:


----------



## Justin

thanks 

random, biscuit snack.


----------



## Binkstir

Butterfly I snapped at the Tulsa Zoo..


----------



## Fatback

Really nice jnskyliner, what kind of lighting is that? or did you do that it post processing?

@Binkstir, That's a cool looking butterfly. What kind of camera was it taken with? Would of been nice if you could have got closer.

Speaking of butterfly's, here are two from today.


----------



## bkribbs

Those are really neat!


----------



## Binkstir

lol, that was the best I could do with the nikon 4300 I have. Nowhere near as good a shot as you got on yours 

Here is another one I snapped that day..


----------



## Fatback

^ The 4300 takes some good pics to be a 7-8 year old camera. I saw that one a couple of pages ago. Very nice!

Another one from a walk a just took.






I really want to get a Macro lens, or at least a Macro filter.


----------



## Justin

Fatback said:


> Really nice jnskyliner, what kind of lighting is that? or did you do that it post processing?



the ring and bible shots? just a table lamp.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Playing with my new 50D at dinner tonight


----------



## Fatback

Some from yesterdays bug hunt.


----------



## speedyink




----------



## bkribbs

More butterflies for you all 

Do you all like the enhanced one or the not enhanced better? Just out of curiosity. The non enhanced one is how it was shot, the enhanced one is just lightened and perhaps a touch of contrast. iPhoto did it automatically.

Original:





Cropped:





Enhanced:





Another:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the enhanced one better myself. Shows more detail on the wings.


----------



## bkribbs

voyagerfan99 said:


> I like the enhanced one better myself. Shows more detail on the wings.



OK thanks. I couldn't decide if I liked the first since it was natural, or the second, for the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## kobaj

1/2,000 of a second picture thanks to CHDK.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Ramodkk

A bit off-focus but awesome color tone!


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> A bit off-focus but awesome color tone!



Really? Somebody on flickr told me it was really sharp. Also I posted it on The Photo Forum, and nobody there has mentioned the focus is off.


----------



## Ramodkk

Maybe its blur. What shutter speed did you use?


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Maybe its blur. What shutter speed did you use?



Yea there is some blur that I can see. Shutter speed was only 1/40 at ISO 200. I should of bumped it up to ISO 400 and took another, but the rain was about to fall.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got to try a few of my friends lenses with my 50D yesterday 

These few were taken with a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8





















These three were taken with a Canon 100 f/2.8






The ant is distorted cause I cropped the picture.


----------



## Fatback

^ I wish I had friends with lens I could borrow. Everybody I know with a DSLR either has Nikon, or Canon.

Did my first "real" photo shoot today for a friend. Wish I had better lighting, but still turned out OK.


----------



## bkribbs

I like the picture with the hall, voyager


----------



## voyagerfan99

bkribbs said:


> I like the picture with the hall, voyager



Thanks  That Tamron lens is AWESOME!


----------



## Justin

great photos Fatback!


----------



## Fatback

Thanks!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My first pictures with my first DSLR.  Sorry for the upcoming picture spam. I had way too much fun with this today! Any feedback/advice would be much appreciated since I know less than nothing about taking proper photos and getting the proper settings on the camera.


----------



## Fatback

What kind of camera did you get Ethan? I like the sunset one, and the one with the bubbles looks cool. Are you using manual focus? just wondering because all of them look a little out of focus, or maybe it's blur. If you using Auto Focus then make sure you use just one AF Point that way you pick what you focus on, and not the camera. Other then that they look great. Keep shooting, and practicing. Also read your manual, then read it again, after then read it again. Put it beside your bed and read it every night before you go to sleep. It will make a world of difference if you know everything you can about your camera.


----------



## bkribbs

Fatback said:


> If you using Auto Focus then make sure you use just one AF Point that way you pick what you focus on, and not the camera.



How do I do that?

EDIT- I know I am not Ethan, but here is the answer to what he got:



Ethan3.14159 said:


> Finally! Starting to attempt decent photography.
> 
> Canon Rebel XS/1000D
> 
> I took a few pictures today. (Going to post some in the Post Your Pictures thread) It's definitely a bit of a shock going from a standard P&S. And I haven't had my own P&S for 3 years.... I'm really loving it though! There's a hell of a learning curve, but it's awesome so far.


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> How do I do that?
> 
> EDIT- I know I am not Ethan, but here is the answer to what he got:



I don't own a Canon so I'm not sure. It's on page 60-61 of his manual though. Also jnskyliner34 owns the same camera, so I'm sure he would be a big help.


----------



## Ramodkk

Fatback said:


> Also read your manual, then read it again, after then read it again. Put it beside your bed and read it every night before you go to sleep. It will make a world of difference if you know everything you can about your camera.



Yes. But most importantly is the actual practice. Take a trillion pictures. Mess around with all the settings. Play around with the exposure settings, ISO and White-Balance.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Yes. But most importantly is the actual practice. Take a trillion pictures. Mess around with all the settings. Play around with the exposure settings, ISO and White-Balance.



Of course, but if he doesn't know how to change/set his white Balance, or how to change his exposure then practice will get him no where.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes, you're right. I just wanted to emphasize that actual camera practice is more important than theory from the manual. But yes, reading the manual some to learn the controls is helpful.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Yes, you're right. I just wanted to emphasize that actual camera practice is more important than theory from the manual. But yes, reading the manual some to learn the controls is helpful.



I'm not saying the manual will teach you how to take a good photo. It will teach you how to use your camera to make it easier. I never said reading the manual would teach him composition, exposure, etc etc. Knowing how to use your camera is just as important as practicing.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Thanks for the advice guys.  Of course the first day I get the camera I was wayyy too excited to even touch the manual. I just took pictures of everything I could find, and just randomly fiddled with the settings until it worked.  I'm still doing that a bit, but I've settled down and started studying it a bit more.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ No prob hehe



Fatback said:


> I'm not saying the manual will teach you how to take a good photo. It will teach you how to use your camera to make it easier. I never said reading the manual would teach him composition, exposure, etc etc. Knowing how to use your camera is just as important as practicing.



Yes sir, I agree again.


----------



## Justin

test photos taken with my new Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM

















all shot at f/2.8 because well... i've never seen that number on my LCD before.


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent man, loving the second one. Looks like a pretty sharp lens! :good:


----------



## Justin

well i did a outdoor portrait shoot yesterday and lets just say i didn't do the lens justice.  not yet used shooting at those wide apertures in afternoon light which is a bit harsh and right above.   and this being my first prime lens, not yet used to "zooming with your feet" 

here's one from yesterday.
1/640s
f/2.8
ISO 100





my problem is if i slow down the shutter speed some more, there's not enough light to illuminate the subject. my speedlite isn't that powerful so i guess that's where off camera  lights/flashes comes in, eh?


----------



## Justin




----------



## Justin




----------



## TFT

^^ Excellent, really impressed with focus and detail of that shot.

Very impressed by the girl as well


----------



## speedyink

Crap I love my camera


----------



## Justin

TFT said:


> ^^ Excellent, really impressed with focus and detail of that shot.
> 
> Very impressed by the girl as well



thanks


----------



## clahman

jnskyliner34 said:


> thanks



it's probably a guy,.


----------



## Justin

clahman said:


> it's probably a guy,.



I do hope you weren't referring to the model in the photo I took because she is a friend of mine.


----------



## ganzey

my first attempt at forced perspective, something i actually find pretty fun. taken with an old samsung 5 megapixel


----------



## speedyink

ganzey said:


> my first attempt at forced perspective, something i actually find pretty fun. taken with an old samsung 5 megapixel



I think the angle is a bit off...they look like they're stepping on his nuts, lol.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## ganzey

speedyink said:


> I think the angle is a bit off...they look like they're stepping on his nuts, lol.



lol that was kinda the point but anyways... my first try, during class, with my cell phone. god i love having a free period where i dont have to be ANYWHERE, well technically im not even supposed to be at school yet but whatever


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4926445142/


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4933588277/


----------



## dark_angel




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Something tells me I really need to get back into taking pictures again and really learning my camera. I've kind of fallen out of doing so since last year, and I just haven't gotten back into it.

Depression is a bitch, that way.
But I'm slowly mending myself back into old hobbies... so I may have a few in the upcoming days.


----------



## Justin

one last for now. i was really bored this afternoon. i need a life. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4933696537/


----------



## Ramodkk

Love it man! Here's my latest one.


----------



## Justin

^ beautiful!

I was bored
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4959506244/


----------



## dark_angel

This was looking out over Melbourne at night.


----------



## Fatback

^ Awesome photos guys

Took these at my birthday party. 128 photos, and these where the only ones I liked


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Went out to Cornwall park. Still trying to get the hang of my new camera.


----------



## Justin

love the flower photos.  and great portraits fatback. 

old photo but what the heck, re-edited it in photoshop.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4967162997/


----------



## bkribbs

jnskyliner34 said:


> love the flower photos.  and great portraits fatback.
> 
> old photo but what the heck, re-edited it in photoshop.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4967162997/



What version of photoshop do you use?


----------



## Fatback

bkribbs said:


> what version of photoshop do you use?



cs5


----------



## Justin

Fatback said:


> cs5



you're magic!


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> you're magic!



haha, its on the EXIF data of you photos on flickr


----------



## Justin

Fatback said:


> haha, its on the EXIF data of you photos on flickr



haha i know. just messing around.


----------



## bkribbs




----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> love the flower photos.  and great portraits fatback.
> 
> old photo but what the heck, re-edited it in photoshop.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4967162997/



Love it, man! Good job!

Here's some I took the other day;


----------



## salvage-this

^ nice shots Kornowski.  I wish that I had a place like that to ride.


----------



## Jet

Fatback said:


> ^ Awesome photos guys
> 
> Took these at my birthday party. 128 photos, and these where the only ones I liked



First one is great--just cut out the vignette. At least until you can't tell it's there.

Second one is decent, but it looks like it has a lot of noise reduction on it.


----------



## Fatback

Jet said:


> First one is great--just cut out the vignette. At least until you can't tell it's there.
> 
> Second one is decent, but it looks like it has a lot of noise reduction on it.



I have actually already fixed both those issues. These are just what is on my flickr. I never put the final result on flickr, because I usually go back and edit them more the next day. Also it's not from noise reduction, but from over sharpening, I tend to get a little to generous when I sharpen my photos.

Edit: Here is two from today.


----------



## Fatback

Here is one more that I liked.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I really like this one, and I'm unsure why. I think it has to do with the colouring of the photo and the main focus being the detailing of his nose.
It's my roommate's puppy. He's a BIG puppy.


----------



## Fatback

^ I personally like the texture of the nose in that pic.

One from today, just testing my new lens. What do you guys think B&W, or Color? I like the B&W.


----------



## Jet

Fatback said:


> ^ I personally like the texture of the nose in that pic.
> 
> One from today, just testing my new lens. What do you guys think B&W, or Color? I like the B&W.



B+W looks much better--I think it accentuates the eye over the vibrant skin color.


----------



## Fatback

Jet said:


> B+W looks much better--I think it accentuates the eye over the vibrant skin color.



Thanks, and I agree 100%.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4992493025/


----------



## Fatback

Testing my new 35-80mm(really 52-120mm with crop factor) I got today. Best $20 I ever spent.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/4997632119/


----------



## Fatback

^ that looks good man. You should enter that one in the Reflection photo tourney.


----------



## Justin

a couple from this afternoon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5001128792/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5001128570/


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Fatback

^ WTF is that, I don't think I have ever seen one of them.


----------



## Ramodkk

There are thousands of bugs you have never seen before, trust me. lol

Oh and, some kind of leaf bug, I guess?


----------



## TFT

Had to mow the lawn this evening


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn, that looks more comfortable than my bed.


----------



## TFT

Ramomar said:


> Damn, that looks more comfortable than my bed.



Aye, a lot of work went into that  
For any UK'ers its a place called Blickley Hall in Norfolk, I was looking for some gardening ideas


----------



## jevery

.
A group of 9 Black Swallowtail caterpillars that I'm raising through the butterfly stage.
.



.
Just before they cocoon they become voracious eaters.  Here's what they can do to a bunch of parsley in a few hours.
.



.
And a close up
.



.


----------



## TFT

^:good:
Well hell, I never heard of anyone raising caterpillars before, so what's the reasoning behind it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Woah, that's pretty kick-ass, lol. Where did you get them at?


----------



## jevery

.
The purpose is to watch the transformation.
.
A co-worker at my job has an exceptional interest in butterflies and he gave me 9 larva.  In the late summer he plants a large planter of dill plants.  The butterflies are attracted to the smell and deposit eggs on the dill.  Here in Oklahoma it's mostly Monarchs and the Oklahoma State Butterfly, Black Swallowtails.  When the larva hatch they are a little smaller than a rice grain.  At that point it's possible to distinguish the species.  He then places 8 to 12 of a single species in a gallon jar with parsley for food and a stick or two where the caterpillars can make their cocoons.  Within 5 or 6 days they have grown to the size in the pictures - A little smaller than a little finger.  Shortly after they make a cocoon and within another 5 or 7 days they emerge as butterflies.  They are then released to the wild.  Pretty amazing thing to watch really.  I'll post some pictures of the final stage soon.
.
Here's one of the cocoons - Some are greenish and some brownish.  I guess they chose an appropriate color for camouflage.
.



.
I have 9 cocoons, but two have emerged and been released while I was at work.
.



.
My Wife took some bad pictures,
.



.
That is the underside of the wing which looks completely different from the top side.
.
Here's a stock photo of the topside.
.




.
I'll get some good pictures of the next one to emerge.
.


----------



## Justin

those caterpillars are beautiful! i never said that about an insect before.


----------



## TFT

Now that is nature working at its best. How the transformation from a caterpillar thats filled with gooey stuff transforms into a beautiful butterfly is awesome.:good:

Over here we get the green/yellow or hairy brown caterpillars (you can tell I'm no expert on this) and I believe the hairy ones turn into moths and the green/yellows turn into our common butterfly.

It's a transformation we take for granted, but the strange thing is how most people hate caterpillars and see them as a pest but love butterflies.


----------



## TFT

I had a few sticks left over in the garden


----------



## jevery

TFT said:


> I had a few sticks left over in the garden


That must have taken you awhile. 
.
.
The Final Stage
.
.
Waiting for the wings to dry
.



.
.
Underside of the wing
.



.
.
Ready for takeoff
.



.


----------



## Ramodkk

Call me whatever you want, but that's 'effin fascinating.


----------



## TFT

Ramomar said:


> Call me whatever you want, but that's 'effin fascinating.



<thinks> now what can I call him 
but yeah, have to agree, I'd like to try that myself.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, you've ran out of names to call me, stranger!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

tell me what y'all think please.


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> tell me what y'all think please.



Just giving my opinion, and I'm not trying to be mean, or anything.

1. You main subject(the leaf), is sightly out of focused, and underexposed. Also the subject is boring.

2. Not bad, nice sun rays coming through the trees, The sky could do with a little saturation, but nothing is really wrong with it. Your strongest out of the four.

3. The tree looks a little overexposed(might just be my monitor), and isn't very sharp. Again the subject is boring. Nice Composition.

4. I don't see anything in the picture that is in focus. There is some blown out parts, and I have no idea what the subject is.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Fatback said:


> Just giving my opinion, and I'm not trying to be mean, or anything.
> 
> 1. You main subject(the leaf), is sightly out of focused, and underexposed. Also the subject is boring.
> 
> 2. Not bad, nice sun rays coming through the trees, The sky could do with a little saturation, but nothing is really wrong with it. Your strongest out of the four.
> 
> 3. The tree looks a little overexposed(might just be my monitor), and isn't very sharp. Again the subject is boring. Nice Composition.
> 
> 4. I don't see anything in the picture that is in focus. There is some blown out parts, and I have no idea what the subject is.
> 
> Just my $0.02



well, they were taken with a 8mp canon point and shoot and it doesn't tend to focus all that great. nor does it show sharpness as good as i'd like. and to make it worse, those are just the links from where i put them on facebook, so they are compressed and much smaller. This doesn't help too much. BUT, thanks for the advice, I will try to fix the problems. I have so much learning to do lol.


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> well, they were taken with a 8mp canon point and shoot and it doesn't tend to focus all that great. nor does it show sharpness as good as i'd like. and to make it worse, those are just the links from where i put them on facebook, so they are compressed and much smaller. This doesn't help too much. BUT, thanks for the advice, I will try to fix the problems. I have so much learning to do lol.



Yep, I've been there. I started with an 8mp Samsung, did pretty much the same thing. Wouldn't get focus half the time, images were never sharp enough, images were noisy, etc. Once you learn what your camera, can, and can't do then you will get better with it. Just keep practicing, and you will get it. 

Check this guy out on YouTube

[YT]Dt6AvJ7WZSI[/YT]

I learned a lot of what I know, from watching his videos.


----------



## Ramodkk

I agree with everything except with "your subject is boring". Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But then again, he asked for your opinion, so I'm just saying.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Also, about the subjects being underexposed, too much light, etc. I see where you get this. But with some of them i wanted the subject to be visible and the background full of light, like everything was bright but the subject. I don't always want all of the pictures realistic, I try to add some creativity. But again, thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> Also, about the subjects being underexposed, too much light, etc. I see where you get this. But with some of them i wanted the subject to be visible and the background full of light, like everything was bright but the subject. I don't always want all of the pictures realistic, I try to add some creativity. But again, thanks for the tips everyone



Like Ramomar said "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" if you like it that is all that matter.

one from today. 






I got one with out the lens flare at the top, but I think it add a lot more to the picture.


----------



## patrickv

Just a bunch from my FlickR


----------



## Justin

love the last one!


----------



## jevery

Setting the last one free.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5042023564/


----------



## Fatback

^ That looks really cool Jnskyliner


----------



## vroom_skies

I have hundreds i need to post up...


----------



## dark_angel

New Parliament House Garden

*Got a Whole lot to post up but would take a few pages.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5059794506/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5059794126/


----------



## Ramodkk

I love the silhouette of the tree on the first one.

Second one is flawless! :good:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I didn't take this one, but my friend used my camera to take it while i was getting inked.
I love the motion and lighting in it:


----------



## fastdude

Wow. All these photos look amazing.


----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> I love the silhouette of the tree on the first one.
> 
> Second one is flawless! :good:



thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Justin, those shots are awesome, man!

Sorry for spammin' it up, I took a load today 































My girl


----------



## Fatback

^ Nice ones Korn, did you use manual focus on those?

A couple from today


----------



## Kornowski

Fatback said:


> ^ Nice ones Korn, did you use manual focus on those?
> 
> A couple from today



Thanks, man. Yeah, I had to use manual focus on them all, the lens doesn't have autofocus. 

I really like that last one, man. The colours are great!


----------



## Fatback

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, man. Yeah, I had to use manual focus on them all, the lens doesn't have autofocus.
> 
> I really like that last one, man. The colours are great!



I thought so, good job focusing on the bird in flight. I would of missed it for sure. I'm just now getting used to manual focus myself. Mostly just, because my macro lens is manual focus only(when in macro mode). 

Thanks, I almost made it B&W, but really liked how the colors make it pop.


----------



## Fatback

My first attempt at star trails.

*1308sec or 21min and 8sec exposure at ISO 100*





*569sec or 9mins and 48sec exposure at ISO 200*





I forgot to change my setting so the first one is in B&W, but I applied a Magenta color filter in Photoshop to give it some color.


----------



## Kornowski

Woah. They look awesome, man! Is it hard to do?

Sorry to post so many, took some more today;


----------



## Fatback

Kornowski said:


> Woah. They look awesome, man! Is it hard to do?



Nah it isn't hard, just time consuming. e.g. For a 10min exposure there will also be 10mins of processing in camera, so that's a total of 20mins for one photo. I'm not sure but I think if you turn long exposure NR off, it want take so long to process. Also better have a remote, or shutter release, unless you wanna hold the shutter button, and be really still

BTW I love that second one.

Some from today. Curious on how to do it read this http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/experiment/00000066





















More on my flickr, just click the link in my sig.


----------



## Justin

awesome shots guys! love the photos by the beach, Danny. I wish I lived somewhere nice. I live in the city and there isn't anything worth photographing from where I'm from. Every nice place is a 2-3 hour drive away.

just took this with my mobile phone (Nokia 6760) while driving.


----------



## Fatback

Tried shooting water drops today. It was a lot harder then I would of thought. Getting focus was almost impossible, and I like to think I'm pretty decent with manual focus, as that is what I use for 90% of my photos. Anyways it didn't go as a planed, out of 700+ photos, I got 1 good one, and 2 ok ones. I was hoping for at least a really good one, but not enough light(to slow of shutter speed) plus trouble focusing made it impossible.

Heres what I got.


----------



## vroom_skies

It isn't the easiest type of shooting, but you're quite close.
What I really like about those shots is the color, you have that down pat.

I found if you use some item before hand to focus that it helps a LOT.
For instance:


----------



## Fatback

vroom_skies said:


> It isn't the easiest type of shooting, but you're quite close.
> What I really like about those shots is the color, you have that down pat.
> 
> I found if you use some item before hand to focus that it helps a LOT.
> For instance:



I been playing with food coloring a lot lately, amazing what you can do with that stuff

I was using the dropper as a focusing point. As you know though when your that close to something there is a very small margin of what is in focus. I little off on the spot, and you miss it. I'm defiantly going to try again tomorrow though. I'm hoping to get somebody to help me, that way I can stay behind the camera, and adjust focus as I need to. Also I was using too wide an aperture on those(so not much is in focus to start with), at around f5-5.6, but it was either that or a slower shutter speed.

Thanks for the advice, you gave me a good idea of putting something stationary. That way I will have something to aim for, and will have a general area of focus. Great photo BTW, good timing on that one.


----------



## Fatback

Tried the water drops again today. Did a little better, but still can't get it tack sharp like I want. I will wait to I get a flash before I try again.


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks awesome dude!

Here's one from me:


----------



## G25r8cer

Fatback said:


>



I love the color! 

Looking good fatback


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, those are amazing, man. Good job!


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Looks awesome dude!



Right back at ya



G25r8cer said:


> I love the color!
> 
> Looking good fatback





Kornowski said:


> Yeah, those are amazing, man. Good job!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Fatback

Well I decided to try one more time, cause my friend game me some good advice. That I should do it indoors, that way the natural light from outside doesn't affect my photos. So I tried it, and guess what it worked perfect.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5088655386/


----------



## Fatback

^ Looks great, very nice DOF!

2 from yesterday


----------



## TFT

@jnskyliner34, very nice, that's a DoF I cannot get with mine.
@fatback, excellent, love the cards, pinsharp focus

Warming itself up on the garage door this morning, that's why it didn't move


----------



## Justin

thanks guys! I love my 85mm f/1.8 lens.  I shot that at f/2.8.


----------



## clahman

i know, i know. it looks like i'm totally suckered on this photo, but only til i get it the way i want. up on my wall in a plastic sleeve. 






Alison from Sweden


----------



## Justin

what do you guys think? faux infrared photo. 
http://twitpic.com/2yn47y

EDIT: and another
http://twitpic.com/2yobc5


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5095499377/


----------



## Punk

Haven't posted for a while here...

Here are some new pictures:









































All are available here


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very beautiful sunset last night. I unfortunately missed the prime because I didn't have my camera with me and by the time I had returned it was too late 

Not the best cause I don't have a tripod.


----------



## Fatback

^ Yeah Very nice man, I love sunsets, but there is so many trees where I live it's hard to get a good one.

A couple from yesterday.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5110482556/


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5131380294/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5131380586/


----------



## Justin

well this thread died... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5141761325/


----------



## Punk

New one from last week


----------



## voyagerfan99

Went for a walk with my friend Michelle last week and snapped a nice pic of her


----------



## Fatback

^ Awesome guys

Here is a few from Saturday.


----------



## salvage-this

A friend came over to show me a bit about using DSLR cameras.  Here are my two favorites.


----------



## Egon

I popped my Polaroid cherry.


----------



## Fatback

I've been playing with smoke


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Fatback said:


> I've been playing with smoke



Do you mind if I use some of your food colouring photos as my desktop background?

-Jeremy_442


----------



## Fatback

jeremy_442 said:


> Do you mind if I use some of your food colouring photos as my desktop background?
> 
> -Jeremy_442



Nope I don't mind at all. I can seed you a link for the high res ones if you need it.


----------



## ScOuT

This is a photo I took of a big house surrounded by a lake in southern Germany. I took the color away and gave it a slight glow effect.






This is a photo from my daughter. She has started photography as a hobby this past year.


----------



## Justin

looks great Scout!


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Mum got her 550D last Wednesday, a big thanks to everyone that helped me choose the right camera, heres a photo that i just took


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Fatback said:


> Nope I don't mind at all. I can seed you a link for the high res ones if you need it.



No thanks, i'm just using my own now 
How does it look? (go easy on me, I was using all the automatic settings) XD


----------



## Justin

my new nephew

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5174405785/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ganzey

pic i got yesterday from behind my friends dads shop. his mini junkyard lol


----------



## Punk

New ones:

*Rally des Noix (St Marcellin, France): *




































*Hike around Pont En Royan, France:*






*Astrophoto near Chevrières, France:*

_moon rise:_











All available *here* in higher Res


----------



## Geoff

And the all-famous voyager_fan!


----------



## Ramodkk

That last one is killer, awesome shots Geoff! :good:


----------



## Justin

my dog;  Adolf Optimus Prime Ceauşescu. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5184164808/


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5194430713/


----------



## linkin

Who is that


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> who is that



+1


----------



## Justin

a model at a car show I went to.


----------



## fastdude

jnskyliner34 said:


> my dog;  Adolf Optimus Prime Ceauşescu.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5184164808/


Nice name.



jnskyliner34 said:


> a model at a car show I went to.



Cool.

Below is Cowboy Cody, who was crucified by my brother. R.I.P.





Camera used was my netbook's integrated, VGA


----------



## Justin

"Love Bugs"

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5217178908/


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Kornowski

Nice pictures, Justin. Is that with your new(ish) lens?

Been doing a lot of portraits lately, Geoff? They look good, man.


----------



## Punk

Good idea on the composition there Danny . I juste think you should have maybe changed your angle and have the blurred MTBer on the bottom right corner and the jumping MTBer a little on the left but at the same height on the picture . Hope you understood what I meant .


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Good idea on the composition there Danny . I juste think you should have maybe changed your angle and have the blurred MTBer on the bottom right corner and the jumping MTBer a little on the left but at the same height on the picture . Hope you understood what I meant .



Thanks, Ben! Yeah, I get you, I've cropped a little too much of the rider out, it's all too close together. It was more of a chance shot though, the out of focus rider was pushing back up and my friend was riding and I tried to get a picture of him. It ended up turning out to be one of my favourite shots


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Nice pictures, Justin. Is that with your new(ish) lens?



thanks! yup, the ones i've posted lately were taken with my 85mm f/1.8. the volkswagen and porsche was taken with my 55-250mm f4-5.6

Ferrari F430 Spyder (taken with 55-250mm)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5221069612/


----------



## Fatback

I put my tree up:good:


----------



## Justin

nice bokeh! our tree only has yellow-ish lights.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Been doing a lot of portraits lately, Geoff? They look good, man.


Thanks Danny, I did these for some friends, I still rather stick to nature and sports, but these came out better then I thought given the short notice and harsh sunlight!



Fatback said:


> I put my tree up:good:


I'd take a look at that camera, it appears to be out of focus.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice bokeh! our tree only has yellow-ish lights.



Thanks! I love my little 25 year old lens.



			
				[-0MEGA-];1561506 said:
			
		

> I'd take a look at that camera, it appears to be out of focus.



The camera is fine, the photographer I'm not so sure about


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5234615776/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Shot of a local waterfall last weekend.


----------



## sunnysid3up

SEATTLE




Downtown Seattle by CoconutShrimp, on Flickr


----------



## sunnysid3up

HDR




Untitled by CoconutShrimp, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

love the first shot, fatback!


----------



## Justin

bored 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5267822515/


----------



## linkin

Poor quality photo, but I like getting up early in the morning


----------



## MBGraphics

My new baby!!  <3


----------



## Justin

watch ya back! i'm coming for you!


----------



## MBGraphics

I freakin love it man. When it stops raining so damn much I'll go out an test it out and post the results


----------



## Justin

test it now. it's weatherproof.


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol  I know. I'm actually going over to a friends house right now, knowing him, he will want to go shoot something


----------



## mx344

My Puppy


----------



## Justin

The moon tonight.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5283301018/


----------



## Justin

HDR attempts


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

great shots, Dale!

these are opposite of your winter photos.


----------



## Fatback

Thanks man, I like the second one a lot.


----------



## DarkenCypher

some of my very first shots!

GE-X5


----------



## Thanatos

if i had only had a decent camera at the time this was taken..... it's quality sucks and i have no editing programs whatsoever so..... just assume that the scenery was beautiful and the picture could of been really stunning. or not. dont ask me why the water is yellow, lol. 






Me and the fam (I'm the 13 year old one lol) at a hot spring in CO.






Some old New Mexican Indian ruins. very interesting indeed. Chaco, i believe.






Durango and Silverton Train.






My little sis in the same Chaco ruins as before.


----------



## Kornowski

What camera are you using now, Dale?



jnskyliner34 said:


> these are opposite of your winter photos.



Really like that shot, dude. I love the depth of field.

Here's some from today, just messing about watching Chris attempt to ride the ice/snow


----------



## Fatback

Kornowski said:


> What camera are you using now, Dale?



A Sony Alpha A230 It's a great camera for anybody looking for a beginner DSLR on the cheap. I picked mine up for $350 brand new, and don't regret it one bit.

Edit: Some from today


----------



## Fatback

Went shooting with a buddy of mine today, you guys probably know him as DarkenCypher


----------



## DarkenCypher

Fatback said:


> Went shooting with a buddy of mine today, you guys probably know him as DarkenCypher



and i had a great time fatback!

some of mine










i think this ones out of focus but i like it


----------



## Justin

Happy New Year! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5311293403/


----------



## Thanatos

veeerrrryyyy awesome, man.


----------



## Justin

thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5312484680/


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Fatback

I really like that second one Omar.

Heres I few from today


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Ramodkk

Love the second one!


----------



## patrickv

some of mine.... featuring myself !! 






YOU !!! SHUT THE F*** UP !! 

























I was bored !!!


----------



## Ramodkk

I envy you. Great shots, too. Were they taken with a phone?


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## patrickv

Ramomar said:


> I envy you. Great shots, too. Were they taken with a phone?



No, my digi cam, Canon IXUS 860IS


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh okay cause they look awesome! I just remember you taking some with your phone and posting them here one time.


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm finally gonna upgrade my strat, so I thought I'd take a picture of its nakedness.


----------



## Fatback

I really like what you did there Omar.


----------



## Justin

infrared





this one isn't


----------



## Yo-Yo

My brother is at school in Norway. He sent me some pictures and I stitched them together.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

^ HDR? Nice!


----------



## Ramodkk

Omelette


----------



## Geoff

^  Looked like french fries at first, haha


----------



## Kornowski

Got a macro/fisheye lens the other day, pretty sweet so far;


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Awesome! I'm craving a fish-eye lens...

Here's my dinner:


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

still a noob to infrared


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Ruben

Hello everybody, i am new in this Forum  .. This is a picture, Machu pichu  Peru, Cusco... hope you like it!


----------



## Justin




----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## MBGraphics

A few from yesterday 






















Many more can be seen here!: http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Our-new-Dodge-Challenger-RT/12221613_9tqee#1156610863_bBBRv


----------



## Justin

nice Mr. 1D MkII!


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol! Thanks


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

a couple of HDR's


----------



## voyagerfan99

What memorial is that?


----------



## Justin

American War Memorial


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome! What program do you use to make your HDR's?


----------



## Punk

I love HDRs, awesome ones!!!

Here is one I took in the middle of december:


----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> Awesome! What program do you use to make your HDR's?



Photomatix Pro 4


----------



## El DJ

I don't like Black and White, but here goes.


----------



## Ramodkk

jnskyliner34 said:


> Photomatix Pro 4



Nice  I tried a demo version of Photomatix and I loved it... I'm gonna have to get it.

Here's one from today:


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

Nice Omar! Post some HDR's. 

Audi A5





Alfa Romeo Brera





Ford Falcon XR6


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't have any right now 

Here's one from today:


----------



## DarkenCypher




----------



## Justin

Ramomar said:


> I don't have any right now
> 
> Here's one from today:
> -snip-



awesome! it reminds me of this song. listen to the chorus. 
[YT]ddWbfgzKtpU[/YT]


----------



## Geoff




----------



## DarkenCypher




----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk

Love the blue and the contrast between the hills and the sky!


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

film noob


----------



## Justin




----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## vroom_skies

Nice shots you two.


----------



## Fatback

Its been a while sense I posted anything, I just haven't been at home much lately.


----------



## Kornowski

Sweet shots, bro. Really diggin' the third one!

Some shots from down at the beach today;















I love the impending doom in this picture


----------



## Fatback

^ That 3rd one is just awesome man. I would be getting a 16x20 of that one, and framing it.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Fatback




----------



## jkjambo




----------



## jkjambo




----------



## sunnysid3up

As always, a visit to my flickr is appreciated 




Nice Day in Seattle O: (jk it hailed an hour later) by IHaveBeenFramed, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback




----------



## sunnysid3up

Seattle Gum Wall by IHaveBeenFramed (Michael Liu), on Flickr


----------



## sunnysid3up

Please leave comments on my flickr 




Danny by IHaveBeenFramed (Michael Liu), on Flickr


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's a few I got in Vegas a few weeks ago when I was there for WPPI with some friends

#1 Of course had to get the MGM Grand since that's where WPPI was held. I was staying at the Hooters (yes, the restaurant full of chicks with big tits blah blah blah lol) Hotel which is right across the street from the MGM.




#2 Excalibur 




#3 The Aria hotels and shopping center. Absolutely amazing (yes, the 2 buildings on the right ARE slanted at an angle)




#4 And of course I had to get at least ONE car picture  This is 1 of only 45 special "Iacocca Edition" Mustangs that start at about $80,000 each. One sold on the Barret Jackson Auto Auction for over $300K. Beautiful car.




#5 WPPI 2011!  please excuse the hideous Nikon bag, it was the only goodie bag 




#6 I want this case and everything in it  LOL




#7 This rig was AWESOME (no thats not me, it's my friend having fun as you can see ). The set-up was basically a Canon 1D Mark IV with Canon 135L, HD external screen (amazingly sharp, made it VERY accurate when pushing/pulling focus) and of course the knob for pulling/pushing the focus, very smooth and easy to use. We want this rig for our media team!  hahaha




#8 Thought this turned out neat  This was inside the Venison 




#9 *DROOL* Those things were bigger than softballs!




#10




#11




#12 Preparing ourselves for battle against the Rio's "World Buffet". It was HUGE. And yes, I'm the only white guy that went on this trip LOL






I'll stop at that, you can see the whole trip here: http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Trip-to-Las-Vegas-for-WPPI/15959808_uzdiA#1197195518_2F5bH


Overall, an absolutely amazing experience. Something I feel every photographer should experience once in their life time. Vegas is another one of those experiences. I got de-virginized from both at the same time so it was quite overwhelming LOL

I will definitely be going back next year to check out more of Vegas and to experience WPPI again


----------



## sunnysid3up

Visit and comment my Flickr!!!!




Still Messin' Around  by IHaveBeenFramed (Michael Liu), on Flickr


----------



## Justin

nice photos Mb. I want that case w/ EF lenses too.


----------



## Justin

taken with my new 50mm f/1.8 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5519215751/


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Fatback

^ Nice, I hope to see some of those this summer.

A few from my new lens(Sigma 28-80mm Macro Mini Zoom). 











There is a few more on my flickr.


----------



## Justin

I'm scared of frogs.


----------



## Fatback

I'm not scared of them really, not like I am bugs, but I'm not picking one up.


----------



## Justin

I don't mind bugs and snakes but there's just something about frogs that scares me. Might be when I was young when I entered a really rundown hotel bedroom and saw a handful of frogs on the bed. I left immediately and went to the next hotel.  Scarred for life.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Oh the litter you find at state parks


----------



## Justin

I intentionally used a slow shutter speed on this photo. Handheld at 0.4s


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


>


Belchertown?  Looks like the same frog I photographed.


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1607674 said:
			
		

> Belchertown?  Looks like the same frog I photographed.



Yes it is Belchertown. It's one of my shots though 

Not bad for my little DSLR-Like fujifilm huh? 

P.S. It's Oscar.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes it is Belchertown. It's one of my shots though
> 
> Not bad for my little DSLR-Like fujifilm huh?
> 
> P.S. It's Oscar.


Impretzel.


----------



## mihir

Not my picture my brothers picture but i kinda liked it.






Royal Enfield is a bike company.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got my new lens, a Canon 50mm f1.8. Real pleased with it so far!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


>



Is that the Tamron 17-50MM lens? If so I have the same one


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is that the Tamron 17-50MM lens? If so I have the same one



Me too


----------



## Justin




----------



## Fatback

A few from today.


----------



## sunnysid3up

Fatback said:


> A few from today.



Nice shots~


----------



## Fatback

sunnysid3up said:


> Nice shots~



Thanks!


----------



## Justin

test shots from my new Canon 10-22


----------



## mx344

^beautiful house!


----------



## Rit

Finally had time to get out of my yard and take pictures. Our little downtown is about to be flooded, so figure get some before pictures. Just got my Canon 20D about a month ago, still learning. These are unedited.


----------



## Justin

The Ultrasonic brothers!  Shot with a 50mm f/1.8 MkII


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

first proper photos with my new 10-22


----------



## Justin




----------



## Fatback

Some from the past few days.
















I did these for a friend, the editing isn't great. It was my first time doing this, so next time I will know which ones to layer first.


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5624053612/


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Justin




----------



## Justin




----------



## Ramodkk

Beautiful!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## CareyS

An album of photos I took on a farm, http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.205089636176893.51777.100000275730543

Some recent photos.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Continuing from Geoffrey's photo of the abandoned mall, one of my own  Too bad it was before I had my 50D


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Continuing from Geoffrey's photo of the abandoned mall, one of my own  Too bad it was before I had my 50D


We should go back sometime...

/Hijack

Are you free at all next week?

/End Hijack


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1624078 said:
			
		

> We should go back sometime...
> 
> /Hijack
> 
> Are you free at all next week?
> 
> /End Hijack



/Hijack

I'm basically booked until the end of the semester. Sorry =/

/End Hijack


----------



## sunnysid3up

Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr



Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Justin




----------



## mihir




----------



## voyagerfan99

Did some cemetery shots today.


----------



## Fatback

Some from the past weeks, I've had sorta of a B&W obsession lately.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Beast shot


----------



## mx344

Yeaa, I'm liking that last shott!! nice man.


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> ^ Beast shot





mx344 said:


> Yeaa, I'm liking that last shott!! nice man.



Thanks guys!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah the frog is cool. I'm feeling a bit black and white, or at least washed out myself.


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah the frog is cool. I'm feeling a bit black and white, or at least washed out myself.



Yeah I usually like my photos to be vivid, and colorful. It's nice to change it up:good:


----------



## Perkomate

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

my flickr account. only 2 photos at the moment. hope you like them!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> Yeah I usually like my photos to be vivid, and colorful. It's nice to change it up:good:



I was thinking of doing some over-processed HDR's, then I was like "WTF? I don't even like this kind of photography!" lol


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> I was thinking of doing some over-processed HDR's, then I was like "WTF? I don't even like this kind of photography!" lol



I had the same idea, then I saw a few, and was like that looks cool, but I don't like it. Though HDR's look really good if you can do them right. I have yet to figure it out though. I like the natural look though, I keep my photos as real as I can. Sometimes I may do something weird, but usually on photos that I would throw away other wise.


----------



## Kornowski

Went riding today and got these shots of a friend, pretty stoked with the way they came out;


----------



## Justin

the first photo is sick! awesome job!


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> the first photo is sick! awesome job!



Yeah I agree. I'm lovin the first one!:good:


----------



## MBGraphics

Did another photoshoot of our Challenger yesterday  First one since we've lowered and tinted it! I think it looks FAR better now 

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5


----------



## Justin

great set MB! ever thought of using a polarizer to cut out the reflections?


----------



## MBGraphics

Thanks!  And yeah, I need to invest in a nice polarizer. I'm planning on breaking out the studio lighting for the next shoot


----------



## Justin

with your lenses I'd buy a B+W branded filter and not anything less.


----------



## MBGraphics

You know it!


----------



## vroom_skies

Fatback said:


>





Kornowski said:


>



Love those shots you two! Lets see some more.
Here's one of Super:


----------



## Fatback

vroom_skies said:


> Love those shots you two! Lets see some more.
> Here's one of Super:



Thanks vroom!

Here is a few new ones!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> Thanks vroom!
> 
> Here is a few new ones!



:good: Nice one!

Took this a while ago, but it's still a favorite of mine.






And a few misc ones


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


>



Reminds me of Stalker!


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> Reminds me of Stalker!



I was just going to say that!


----------



## vroom_skies

Have you played all three?
Great games for sure, easily towards if not at the top of my list.


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> Have you played all three?
> Great games for sure, easily towards if not at the top of my list.



I haven't played any of them; I've seen them though. Look pretty awesome.


----------



## mx344

My latest


----------



## Thanatos

sorry if it looks like it was taken by a kid...  because it was.  Fujifilm finepix s1800 12 MP camera. not a bad camera, but i think the colors dont come out as i'd like them to. the colors arent as strong, i guess. but i dont know how to fix it, if it is fixable.


----------



## Fatback

Green dog252 said:


> sorry if it looks like it was taken by a kid...  because it was.  Fujifilm finepix s1800 12 MP camera. not a bad camera, but i think the colors dont come out as i'd like them to. the colors arent as strong, i guess. but i dont know how to fix it, if it is fixable.



I had a S1500, and I always thought the colors were a little weak. I can't remember but there should be a place in the menu where you can change the Contrast, Saturation, and Sharpness. If not, then download a free editing program, there are a ton of good ones. Once you learn to use it, you want ever want to go back.


----------



## Thanatos

photo impact came with something i have bought, i should use it.


----------



## Thanatos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this looks better. im still trying. 
too purple though.


----------



## Fatback

Green dog252 said:


> this looks better. im still trying.
> too purple though.



Looks like you put a little to much contrast. Try to convert it to black and white, I think it will look good.


----------



## vroom_skies

Shot some flowers yesterday:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Those yellow and red ones are very vibrant!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks mate! Yeah, those yellow and red ones were quite intense.


----------



## mihir

One question.
When you guys are taking pictures, is the background unintentionally unfocused(blurred).
Or You edit it on the computer or there is some feature in the camera???


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> One question.
> When you guys are taking pictures, is the background unintentionally unfocused(blurred).
> Or You edit it on the computer or there is some feature in the camera???



Depends on the aperture setting. Sometimes we make it intentional.


----------



## Justin

depends on the lens and aperture used as voyager mentioned.

moar flowers both shot at f/1.8


----------



## mihir

Can we tell by looking at the picture.
Anyways looks awesome.
The focused thing awesome.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> Can we tell by looking at the picture.
> Anyways looks awesome.
> The focused thing awesome.



Well if it's photoshopped, it usually looks pretty obvious by the bad clipping around the background and the smoothing.


----------



## voyagerfan99

So Bob inspired me to take my camera out and shoot some things around campus today


----------



## Justin

squirrel! ^_^


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> squirrel! ^_^



He behaved very well and let me take several pictures of him!


----------



## mihir

HAHAHA
Cute


----------



## Fatback

Some from Friday.


----------



## Kornowski

Really like the last one, man! It's awesome! :good:

Here's a portrait of a friend;


----------



## Justin

just got back from holidays. I spent 4 days in an island called Boracay. beautiful white beaches all over the island. 

here are a few photos. i've got around 200 to post-process. lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

I wana go on vacation


----------



## Justin




----------



## Punk

New one


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


>



Dude, I love that picture! Nice work!


----------



## Justin

thanks man


----------



## fastdude

A novice's handiwork:




The original:


----------



## Ramodkk

jnskyliner34 said:


> thanks man



Bad-ass work Justin, damn. :good:


----------



## Justin

thanks omar


----------



## Fatback

Awesome Shots Justin, I wanna go there!

A few from today.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The snakeskin is weird looking.


----------



## Lexmark 4

Fatback said:


> Some from Friday.



Nice! I love the way you captured things in black and white, I hope it will look good as well when I used it with the ink from http://www.inkjetsuperstore.com/lexmark-18C1523-ink-toner-cartridge-original


----------



## sunnysid3up

Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

A few from today.












Just the tail light for now, the rest of the car comes soon.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## El DJ

sunnysid3up said:


> Untitled by Michael_Liu, on Flickr



Just looked at your flickr, and all of your pictures are amazing. Especially like your shot of the space needle. seen that angle many times


----------



## Apoc

Took some close up pictures of some plants around my home. There not the best but I figured I would show them anyways. I just like taken pictures of plants, not sure why.

Tigers Eye Sumac Tree 










Young Douglas Fir Tree


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Fatback I like the brakelight pic. Took me a second to realize what it was


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Fatback I like the brakelight pic. Took me a second to realize what it was



Thanks Voyager! It's from a 2008 Mustang GT California Special. Hopefully soon I will get to take some photos of the rest of the car. Still trying to find a good location though.


----------



## Fatback

Some Baseball shots from Wednesday.






The kid that walked in front of the camera has the worst timing, but I still like this shot.


----------



## Justin

Great set of photos, Dale. Saw them on Flickr.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> Great set of photos, Dale. Saw them on Flickr.



Thanks buddy! I still got about 60 to edit from yesterday. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Justin

Used a strobe for the first time today. I want one!


----------



## Justin

I'm venturing into the world of off-camera flash photography. As of now I have a YongNuo YN465 speedlite, YongNuo RF-603 triggers and a 40" shoot-through umbrella. I'm using my tripod with a Phottix umbrella holder (tripod mount) as a stand since I can't afford a proper lightstand at the moment.

These are from my first shoot I did with a couple of friends.


----------



## Fatback

^ Awesome Justin, I gotta get me a Flash. I been wanting to try it out for a while.

A rooster wondered in my yard today. No idea where he came from but he stayed for a while. Probably cause I keep feeding him, I have a weak spot for birds.


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> ^ Awesome Justin, I gotta get me a Flash. I been wanting to try it out for a while.
> 
> A rooster wondered in my yard today. No idea where he came from but he stayed for a while. Probably cause I keep feeding him, I have a weak spot for birds.


Love those!


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1643259 said:
			
		

> Love those!



Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1643259 said:
			
		

> Love those!



Yes, that is a very pretty rooster.


Did some water shots today






Also wandered down to the train tracks


----------



## Ramodkk

Dale, those shots are excellent, what lens did you use? Bad-ass rooster btw!


----------



## Geoff

Very little editing, working on some edited versions now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Saw those both on Flickr. Those are nice Geoff


----------



## Geoff

Thanks Travis!


----------



## vroom_skies

Eh, I've seen better...


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Eh, I've seen better...



lol


----------



## Ramodkk

trololol


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes, that is a very pretty rooster.



That it is, thing was huge too!

BTW those water shots are great!



Ramomar said:


> Dale, those shots are excellent, what lens did you use? Bad-ass rooster btw!



Thanks man! I used an old Quantaray 70-210mm f4-5.6 I picked up on ebay for $55. It's a nice lens, I couldn't be happier with it for the price.


----------



## Justin

Looking at your photos makes me want to pick up some old FD lenses for my Canon. I need to fill the gap between my 10-22 and 50 & 85 primes. I really want a 24-70 2.8L but I can't afford it right now. 

anyway more off camera flash shiz:


----------



## Geoff

vroom_skies said:


> eh, i've seen better...


BAN THIS NOOB



caps


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> BTW those water shots are great!



Thanks! Was without a tripod too


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I've decided maybe... just maybe, I would wander back in here for once. I got bored last night. Took some of my new little action figure (Snake from MGS Peace Walker) and some of myself.

I'm still fiddling with self-portraiture... as I can never seem to get the focus JUST where I want it when I do them.





And my very minor edit to this one in RAW format seems to have sucked the colouring out of it to make it... like this. Not as fleshy-toned as the other.





Note to self: Buy some chap stick..

Peace Walka!






























OBVIOUSLY I don't take this seriously lately. =|
Someday I will again. I'll even make a little scene and put my figures in it and make them fight or something. I was just mainly playing with different settings to see what I could get.
I took some of a Pinball machine too!


----------



## Justin




----------



## voyagerfan99

Ashley, you're sexy


----------



## Fatback

Some from the past week.











Took this while getting my newest Tattoo.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Haha.. thanks Travis.

Omar, love the photos.

No pictures of the finished tattoo, Fatback? I love seeing them once they're done. 

Tried something a little new last night:










Not sure what I think of them yet, to be honest.


----------



## mx344

woodpecker by mx344, on Flickr

and




Giraffe by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Casey

First:





My favorite:





Just for fun:





These were all taken on an *HTC Inspire!*


----------



## voyagerfan99

Casey, I really recommend you do some image resizing.


----------



## Casey

, are they worth it? Or are they horrid?


----------



## Fatback

Casey said:


> , are they worth it? Or are they horrid?



He means make the smaller, not bigger. It's hard for us to look at the picture when we have to scroll to see the whole thing. Also they aren't bad, other then not so good quality. Which is explained by it being taken with a phone.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> He means make the smaller, not bigger. It's hard for us to look at the picture when we have to scroll to see the whole thing. Also they aren't bad, other then not so good quality. Which is explained by it being taken with a phone.



^That


----------



## Justin

I lol'd


----------



## mx344

Here's one from today.



Match Point. by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5969906086


----------



## Fatback

One I took of my buddy playing last night.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a few from the other day;


----------



## voyagerfan99

Danny those pics are intense!

Some from this evening:





















And one from the other day:


----------



## Fatback

A few from this weekend.











Not sure why I like this one


----------



## vroom_skies

One from yesterday:


----------



## mx344

IMG_7480 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_7474 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_7329 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Thanatos

meh. pretty bad but I want to show off my Leica.


----------



## Justin

sexy cam!


----------



## voyagerfan99

lol yeah, that's a hot Kodak.


----------



## Fatback

This cat showed up on my porch, and now want leave my yard. I named him Meow Meow, because he wont shut the heck up.


----------



## mx344

Cute cat


----------



## Fatback

mx344 said:


> Cute cat



haha yeah hes pretty cool too. Hes super playful, and loven. I can't keep him though, my landlord is already saying hes going to shoot him.


----------



## MBGraphics

LOL  Looks a lot like one of my aunt's cats. Good shots! Love the color pop.


----------



## linkin

Fatback said:


> haha yeah hes pretty cool too. Hes super playful, and loven. I can't keep him though, my landlord is already saying hes going to shoot him.



I hope your landlord gets hit by a bus  Cats are awesome pets. They aren't messy or destructive if trained properly.


----------



## TFT

and then reversed over 

Nice cat, good photo :good:


----------



## Fatback

MBGraphics said:


> LOL  Looks a lot like one of my aunt's cats. Good shots! Love the color pop.



Thanks!



linkin said:


> I hope your landlord gets hit by a bus  Cats are awesome pets. They aren't messy or destructive if trained properly.



I'm not at all opposed to that idea. I have never liked him, hes a mean old man. I would keep him inside, but I'm allergic to them, and I have birds.



TFT said:


> and then reversed over
> 
> Nice cat, good photo :good:



+1

and thanks!


----------



## mihir

Nice shots.
I like the one straight up in the cats face,must have been difficult to take that one. 

And yeah cats are awesome.There are alot of them who roam around in my school's canteen.


----------



## Fatback

mihir said:


> Nice shots.
> I like the one straight up in the cats face,must have been difficult to take that one.
> 
> And yeah cats are awesome.There are alot of them who roam around in my school's canteen.



It actually wasn't, he just sit in the flower pot while I took some photos of him.


----------



## Justin




----------



## mx344

hmm. Corolla?

guessing


----------



## Justin

Vios (Yaris Sedan)


----------



## mx344

Oh cooll. I'm sure you get good gas mileage in that thing..


----------



## Justin

It does but it's quite dull to drive.


----------



## Justin

both shot with my 60D + 10-22mm


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> lol yeah, that's a hot Kodak.



Its a Leica. That was just a Kodak slide viewer.


----------



## mx344

I like those photos justin, are you using a filter on any of those?


----------



## Justin

Nope. No filter.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## TFT

Norwegian Fiords


----------



## Fatback

Awesome photo Ramomar!

Love it TFT...I would like to go there.

A few from the a concert I went to Saturday. Band was Too Much Sylvia.


----------



## Thanatos

My camera collection! aha!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ha, I had that Pentax for a while. Sold it on eBay not too long ago for $35.

One from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Justin

because he likes


----------



## Fatback

Bugs are awesome to take pics of!


----------



## Fatback

They are gross, but in a photo they are awesome to look at!

See?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> They are gross, but in a photo they are awesome to look at!
> 
> See?



That's the only real gross one haha


----------



## Fatback

lol I agree, that is a creepy spider. There was like 15 of them in one place. I got way to close for comfort on this one.


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/1776205


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## mx344

My first portrait 



_MG_0002 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

well done!


----------



## mx344

Thanks man


----------



## mx344

So was kinda bored today, so i went out to go workout, and I did my jumping exercises today, my bro wanted to take some shots, they turned out pretty good. Here's one of them.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6114602643/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## cudenver

some old and some new , please excuse the quality of some of the pics, my beloved 40D decided to die a day before the trip, and all I had was my point and shoot. If you don't know I have a BA in photography but sadly I have gone back to school, I have found something I really enjoy and I am really enjoying school.  I don't have much time to shoot these days but there will always be a special place in my heart for photography. 

I managed to get a press pass for the event. 
my favorite rider, CP # 377, sadly he no longer rides in the USA




Christophe Pourcel, AMA Points leader, Lakewood,Co by brettbouwer, on Flickr

family come up and we took a few days off, it was nice to get away from school, all these architecture and mechanical engineering are killing me, and my photography has gone to the dogs. 
LA 



CIMG1986 by brettbouwer, on Flickr

SF



CIMG2117 by brettbouwer, on Flickr
I love snowboarding in July 



CIMG2390 by brettbouwer, on Flickr

SF



CIMG2053 by brettbouwer, on Flickr

pebble beach



100_0040 by brettbouwer, on Flickr

Sequoia National Park 



100_0149 by brettbouwer, on Flickr




CIMG1803 by brettbouwer, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like the pebble beach shot :good:

Never been to the Sequoia national park myself, but I have seen the redwoods.


----------



## MBGraphics

Just took this one a few hours ago


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> Just took this one a few hours ago
> 
> *Image Snip*



Nice shot :good:

Next time you're shooting cars on the road, find something with nice brake calipers like that Corvette and get a close up shot


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha yeah I plan to do quite a few "different" shots 

The shot your talking about would look great with our Challenger:






When moving, it looks as if the brakes and calipers are floating with those rims


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> When moving, it looks as if the brakes and calipers are floating with those rims



That was the effect I was going for


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah I figured


----------



## Fatback

A few from the weekend.












My current girlfriend, hopefully she will be around a long long time.


----------



## mx344

A few of the friends.



kelly http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



Justin http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Justin

great exposure, great light, nice dof. excellent work! only thing that bugs me is the one of Justin is a bit slanted to the right but that's minor.


----------



## mx344

^thanks, I was thinkin the same thing o well. 

Thats an awesome lookin building, I wish we had churches that looked like that where I live.

Love the second, nice and thick with the blacks, the DOF, and expression on his face sells it.


----------



## Justin




----------



## MBGraphics

Here's a few from last week 

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8


----------



## voyagerfan99

That Challenger is such a beast!


----------



## MBGraphics

Yes, it is . Haha thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> Yes, it is . Haha thanks



Oh yeah, nice pictures


----------



## mx344

dang,, the fourth one down is just down-right sexy.:good:
Wadda beast of a car


----------



## MBGraphics

haha thanks


----------



## mx344

Day 37 of my B&W 365 project, my acura TL.



Day 37 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff!

Belch!
Belch!
Belch?
Addison!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Geoff!
> 
> Belch!
> Belch!
> Belch?
> Addison!


Yup!


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

It's me!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1685518 said:
			
		

> It's me!!



And you're just so handsome too


----------



## mx344

Day 51.



Day 51 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## MBGraphics

Finished clay barring, swirl treating and waxing the car a few days ago so I had to snap a couple shots


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


>


Great self portrait, 5 stars!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1689385 said:
			
		

> Great self portrait, 5 stars!



I'm a sexy chick


----------



## Justin

No, you're a cock. 

j/k PEACE!


----------



## Punk




----------



## Perkomate

MBGraphics said:


> Finished clay barring, swirl treating and waxing the car a few days ago so I had to snap a couple shots



That, my good sir, is an excellent looking car. Had any "traction issues" in it yet?

And by "traction issues", i mean burnouts


----------



## mx344

Punk said:


>



That first one is my favorite  awesome picturess.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

Triguie v2?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Guy at Central that I'm friends with is obsessed with Oldsmobiles so we did a photo shoot in one of the parking garages last night.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Guy at Central that I'm friends with is obsessed with Oldsmobiles so we did a photo shoot in one of the parking garages last night.



Now I need one


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1694043 said:
			
		

> Now I need one



eBay


----------



## mx344

Here are some shots I took today at my high school, they have a soccer tourny every week end, I finally went out to it to snap some shots 



IMG_1847 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_1813 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_1930 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_1891 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## mx344

Some recents from today 



Dead rosee. by mx344, on Flickr



It's me! by mx344, on Flickr



Brother. by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/6333155081/


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

Love 'em Travis!


----------



## Justin

^ reminds me of Chernobyl. It's a sign, we have to go there!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1700641 said:
			
		

> Love 'em Travis!



Have I mentioned I love photography? 



jnskyliner34 said:


> ^ reminds me of Chernobyl. It's a sign, we have to go there!



Yes, please!


----------



## 4NGU$

A few shot just playing with the new camera, all goes into my Uni Development projects ~

Views of Liverpool CBD from the outskirts, Trying to crush the city into one stange looming entity on the horizon. 











Edit: 

and one from Bonfire Night just for the hell of it.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## mx344

Hey guyss, just got done with a photoshoot of a friend, heres a few shots...what do ya think?



IMG_2567 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_2543 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_2477 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_2524 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

^New Chris Brown?


----------



## Justin

good stuff! love the lighting!


----------



## mx344

voyagerfan99 said:


> ^New Chris Brown?



haha 

Thanks guys.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

First one is cool Travis!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1715602 said:
			
		

> First one is cool Travis!



Thanks  Got the idea from one of Bobby's pictures.


----------



## mx344

Some recent photos of a senior portrait shoot, I did for a friend.



IMG_6626-2 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_6617-2 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_6668-2 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Nice work!


----------



## mx344

Thanks man


----------



## mista

^^


----------



## mx344

^porkypine? idk if I spelled that right lol.

Recent edit, month old photo.



IMG_2774-6 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

porcupine 

http://500px.com/photo/4554808


----------



## mx344

^haha, thanks 

Liken the lightin.
Looks like a good product set up.


----------



## Justin

this was the setup. lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

^Looks like a miniature from your shot there Justin!


----------



## Justin

Yup! I applied a filter called miniature (lol) in an app called Camera+ for the iPhone.


----------



## trewyn15

Took some pics of the inside of a Western Digital internal hard drive, I will have to take some more of it when we pull it apart a little more!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I need a macro lens  I love taking macro shots.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I need a macro lens  I love taking macro shots.


Those above weren't taking with a macro lens.  Here are some examples of what you're missing without a macro lens!


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Those above weren't taking with a macro lens.  Here are some examples of what you're missing without a macro lens!



I'm aware of that  But I was imagining what could be done with a HDD and a macro.


----------



## Justin

What do you guys think of this crop?
http://500px.com/photo/4167757


----------



## trewyn15

they were taken with a canon sd1100 in macro mode.. I've gotten it to work just as good as a macro lens sometimes.

the first one above wasn't taken with a tripod and neither were these:










some other random shots:


































this one was pulled from a GoPro video, it's my dog duke.






EDIT: Resized and updated with some more


----------



## Thanatos

AHHH! Get it away!!!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not a big Monte Carlo fan, but that's a good looking car :good: Is it yours?


----------



## trewyn15

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not a big Monte Carlo fan, but that's a good looking car :good: Is it yours?



the red one's mine  thanks a lot! a lot of work goes into her, it was my only option after i wrecked my 95 dodge ram with the 360 in it 

A lot of people aren't a fan of monte carlos because of going to FWD and v6, which I agree with, but I really like it for my second car :good:

here's another one of it in the light


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm just not a fan of coupes. I've got a 2000 Intrigue FWD myself and my dad has a '99 STS.


----------



## trewyn15

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm just not a fan of coupes. I've got a 2000 Intrigue FWD myself and my dad has a '99 STS.



Shes a big slow boat, that's for sure lol its actually pretty quick and will be made faster this summer.

After school I'm going to get a vette probably and supercharge or turbo and go all out lol


----------



## mx344

voyagerfan99 said:


> I need a macro lens  I love taking macro shots.


My brother got one of those cheapo wide angle attachments for his old point and shoot, it came with a maco lens, well, more like a filter than a lens, but it gives pretty decent photographs.Here's one I took when I was first starting out. They give you REALLY shallow depth of field, I think the shot below was at 5.6, Next time I'd go to 7.1 or 8.
http://fav.me/d3fc52a



jnskyliner34 said:


> What do you guys think of this crop?
> http://500px.com/photo/4167757


solid crop.


----------



## trewyn15

A couple more for any of you into winter sports!


----------



## Geoff

What kind of goggles are those?


----------



## trewyn15

WRXGuy1 said:


> What kind of goggles are those?



Oakley A-Frame's the Shaun White Edition with the Fire Iridium Lens


----------



## voyagerfan99

Need some new ski goggles Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Need some new ski goggles Geoff?


I've been looking for some nice ones, I have ones made for over glasses now but I may look at getting contacts, so I can get some new ones.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Just something I took earlier...


----------



## Laquer Head

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Just something I took earlier...



Ahh yes, the true Sask headgear,

hows the weather been there? It's pretty nice here in Calgary


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Laquer Head said:


> Ahh yes, the true Sask headgear,
> 
> hows the weather been there? It's pretty nice here in Calgary



After that week or two of being -50 or so on and off with the wind and whatnot, it's gorgeous. 
Rest of the week looks like 1, 1, 2, 4, and 3. Not sure where winter has gone... it's normally cold as a super deep free until the end of February.


----------



## trewyn15

early days of having the car


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/4687270


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha I like when girls have fun with pictures


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haha I like when girls have fun with pictures



That sounds dirty


----------



## Justin

creepy Travis is creepy.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> creepy Travis is creepy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> That sounds dirty





jnskyliner34 said:


> creepy Travis is creepy.



Haha you're all very funny


----------



## vroom_skies

jnskyliner34 said:


> http://500px.com/photo/4687270



That's a nice shot JNS :good:
I would personally remove some of the hot spots on their faces and finishing blowing out the background in the bottom right. Other then that I really like it.


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haha you're all very funny






vroom_skies said:


> That's a nice shot JNS :good:
> I would personally remove some of the hot spots on their faces and finishing blowing out the background in the bottom right. Other then that I really like it.



Cheers!
Doing that at the moment by using Viveza.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been having fun with Photoshop


----------



## Justin

What do you guys think? I'm not that happy with it.

http://500px.com/photo/4731554


----------



## voyagerfan99

What aren't you happy about? Looking for more splash? I'd try a smaller glass.


----------



## Justin

I think it's because I sort of lose the outline of the glass.


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/4752495


----------



## vroom_skies

I haven't had much time to do any new shooting so instead I decided to filter through my photos and post up some of my favorite "abstract" nature photos.


----------



## Justin

last photo, is that a puffer fish? how'd you take the photo?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

What the **** is that thing in the last pic.... I almost jumped out of my chair!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

jnskyliner34 said:


> What do you guys think? I'm not that happy with it.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/4731554



I like it but it could have a tiny bit more splash.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> I think it's because I sort of lose the outline of the glass.



I think you lose it because the background is just a little too bright.


----------



## mx344

jnskyliner34 said:


> What do you guys think? I'm not that happy with it.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/4731554



I would change the angle, move it up a few inches, but keep the same framing. How wide was this shot?


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> I think you lose it because the background is just a little too bright.



I submitted this as a project and my professor liked it. No comment about the missing outline. I stood there and was like "Eh??? Really?" lol




mx344 said:


> I would change the angle, move it up a few inches, but keep the same framing. How wide was this shot?



I shot this with a 50mm lens.


----------



## mx344

From a photoshoot today.



IMG_4341 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

Looks good but I've been told numerous times _(but still forget )_ to never cut off the wrist or joints for that matter.


----------



## trewyn15

I'm still using a point and shoot, so it's hard to get some really nice images like the one above, slow shutter speed


----------



## mx344

jnskyliner34 said:


> Looks good but I've been told numerous times _(but still forget )_ to never cut off the wrist or joints for that matter.



funny story about that actually 
There was a big old tree there, that was to big to grab on to, it wasn't to pretty either, so she pretended like she was holding a pole, so she was holding nothing


----------



## vroom_skies

jnskyliner34 said:


> last photo, is that a puffer fish? how'd you take the photo?


That indeed is a puffer fish! It's actually long since been dead and hanging in my bathroom lol. I took the shot after it was raining. The rain caught on the screen and the sun gave a nice back light for the shot. 


slipx44 said:


> What the **** is that thing in the last pic.... I almost jumped out of my chair!


That would be a puffer fish


----------



## Geoff

Some old sports photos:


----------



## Geoff

Three more from the wrestling match I shot today, these were taking at f/2.8 with an ISO of 4000-5000, shutter speeds varying from 1/160-1/400.


----------



## Justin

looks great! really clean for ISO4000-5000! did you do any NR in post?


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> looks great! really clean for ISO4000-5000! did you do any NR in post?



Oh yes, I did NR, AWB correct, crop, and straightened several photos.


----------



## MBGraphics

One from a recent shoot I did


----------



## Justin

I'm sorry but that car really distracts from the subject.


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> I'm sorry but that car really distracts from the subject.


Wow, and I was busy focusing on the palm trees


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> I'm sorry but that car really distracts from the subject.



Who said the car isn't the subject


----------



## voyagerfan99

Is she at least 18?


----------



## MBGraphics

What? More palm trees? Alright.. LOL  And yes, she's my age, 20.


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't know, that bridge is looking pretty sexy...


----------



## voyagerfan99

She looks better from the front


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/5150921


----------



## mx344

Photo taken by my brother, i thought it was a fun raw file to edit, interesting..



IMG_4783 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## mx344

My latest  This is my bro.



IMG_4903 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> http://500px.com/photo/5150921



That looks familiar...


----------



## Justin

everything does to you


----------



## patrickv

We were celebrating the carnaval international de Victoria the past weekend. Some shots






















More on flickr


----------



## Justin

Nice! From your NEX-5, yeah? 

http://500px.com/photo/5574868


----------



## Justin

Nice! From your NEX-5, yeah? 

http://500px.com/photo/5574868


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

jnskyliner34 said:


> Nice! From your NEX-5, yeah?
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/5574868



I think he is looking at the second to last photo that patrickv posted


----------



## patrickv

jnskyliner34 said:


> Nice! From your NEX-5, yeah?



Yep



slipx44 said:


> I think he is looking at the second to last photo that patrickv posted



LOL agreed.


----------



## spirit

Today I went to London and I thought I'd post some of the best photos I took. I'm no professional photographer and I use a FujiFilm FinePix S4000 bridge camera. I took the photos below on SP Mode/Landscape settings (this setting can be used to take photos of buildings too). I'm learning how to properly use the manual settings to get the effect I want to achieve. Let me know what you think! Weather was cloudy but sunny at times by the way.







Westminster Abbey, looking at the towers.






Westminster Abbey in colour.






Different angle of Westminster Abbey.






Close-up of one of the towers.






The two towers against a blue sky. A rarity for Britain.  Especially in March! 






Big Ben.






Big Ben, again.






Big Ben and Westminster Abbey.






Tower Bridge, as viewed from the River Thames.






The Tower of London, as viewed from the River Thames.






Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast in front of it. Apologies for the tourists in the way. :/






Blackfriar's Bridge.






A new skyscraper, 'The Shard', under construction.






The London Eye.






A capsule on the London Eye.

Yes I like the B&W photos!


----------



## mx344

Cool, I like them!


----------



## Fatback

Awesome shots vistakid10. I'm a fan of black and white as well.

Here is a few from a shoot a did Thursday.


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:
			
		

> Cool, I like them!


Thanks! Pleased you did! Wasn't sure how well a bridge camera and a kid using automatic settings would go down here with all you pros on SLRs and using manual settings! 



			
				Fatback said:
			
		

> Awesome shots vistakid10. I'm a fan of black and white as well.
> 
> Here is a few from a shoot a did Thursday.


Thanks! I think Westminster Abbey looks way more atmospheric and dramatic in B&W than it does in colour, but I think Big Ben looks better in colour. Too bad the weather yesterday was cloudy in the morning and then only sunny in the afternoon. Seen the forecast for London today, it's sunny all day. Typical! >.< 

I think your shots were really good as well. Especially like the second and third photos.  Great job!

Here are some photos I have taken on my camera since I got it at Christmas.











Sunset silhouette - March 3rd 2012.






A quiet day on Cromer Beach - January 28th 2012






Sunset - January 19th 2012.






Another sunset - January 16th 2012.






Inside Norwich Cathedral - January 8th 2012.






Norwich Cathedral - January 8th 2012.






Mercedes in Norwich - January 8th 2012.






Close-up of trees at Thetford Forest - February 25th 2012.
















Snow in Wymondham, my hometown - February 5th 2012.


----------



## Justin

Nice photos guys 

Fatback, on the last photo of the silhouette  I'd crop the excess blank space. Just my two cents.


----------



## Justin

Nice photos guys 

Fatback, on the last photo of the silhouette  I'd crop the excess blank space. Just my two cents.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> Nice photos guys
> 
> Fatback, on the last photo of the silhouette  I'd crop the excess blank space. Just my two cents.



I totally agree. Thanks Justin


----------



## Geoff

New 2013 Subaru BRZ!


----------



## spirit

nice pics WRXGuy! cool looking car too!


----------



## spirit

Some various photos from today. Went to RAF Wyton in Cambridgeshire with the Air Cadets to do some flying in the Grob Tutors. I am an Air Cadet so I got a flight.  This is the third time I had been and as always, it was amazing! Did some aerobatics and went and flew over the City of Cambridge.


























Yeah it rained a bit. 











Stopped off outside RAF Mildenhall on the way home to see the American C-130 Hercules and the KC-135 Stratotankers, and there was a nice sunset.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Went for a hike to a nature preserve yesterday.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

WRXGuy1 said:


> New 2013 Subaru BRZ!



Nice car, looks all most like a vette.


----------



## voyagerfan99

slipx44 said:


> Nice car, looks all most like a vette.



That looks nothing like a Corvette -_-


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That looks nothing like a Corvette -_-


I think it's a cross between a Corvette and a Geo Prizm.  Somewhere in the middle.

Great pics BTW


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> I think it's a cross between a Corvette and a Geo Prizm.  Somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Great pics BTW



Thanks Geoff! Shot most of them at f/5 and didn't have any vignetting issues. That confirms user error  Christina was also a great model


----------



## Justin

I want to do similar photos like yours Travis but I don't live near the woods.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> I want to do similar photos like yours Travis but I don't live near the woods.



Shots like that are so much fun! Great opportunity to just experiment with shutter speed and apertures.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

voyagerfan99 said:


> That looks nothing like a Corvette -_-



OK......... The front looks a little like  the Zr1, and the back looks a little like the stingray. And the sides........ I don't know what they look like. And as wrx said " I think they are a crossover" etc...., he is probably correct.


----------



## voyagerfan99

slipx44 said:


> OK......... The front looks a little like  the Zr1, and the back looks a little like the stingray. And the sides........ I don't know what they look like. And as wrx said " I think they are a crossover" etc...., he is probably correct.



He was being sarcastic....


----------



## Geoff

slipx44 said:


> OK......... The front looks a little like  the Zr1, and the back looks a little like the stingray. And the sides........ I don't know what they look like. And as wrx said " I think they are a crossover" etc...., he is probably correct.


I was being sarcastic, this doesn't look anything like that.


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn, when I scrolled down the page really quickly I thought I was looking at the new corvette


----------



## Shane

@Vistakid10,Those are some stunning pics of London!

What camera do you use?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes - meant to comment on those as well. They are really nice and sharp!


----------



## vroom_skies

Nevakonaza said:


> @Vistakid10,Those are some stunning pics of London!
> 
> What camera do you use?



Fuji FinePix S4000


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Bobby, what Pentax do you have?


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> @Vistakid10,Those are some stunning pics of London!





			
				voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> Yes - meant to comment on those as well. They are really nice and sharp!



Thanks! Really pleased you liked them. I thought they were pretty good as well and yeah they are sharp. 

Yes, I use a FinePix S4000, nice camera.  Don't expect to just take out of the box and use it though, needs some setting up, just like any other bridge or SLR camera does.


----------



## Justin

Shot this with film.
http://500px.com/photo/6080670


----------



## spirit

I like the look of the Maserati Quattraporte (or however you spell it lol). Nice photo!


----------



## Justin

almost got the spelling right, Quattr*o*porte. 

and thanks!


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Bobby, what Pentax do you have?



Pentax K10D


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> almost got the spelling right, Quattr*o*porte.
> 
> and thanks!


Gotta love those Italians and those weird spellings, eh?  

I took some more photos yesterday evening which I will upload and post here tonight.


----------



## Justin

a couple more Quattroporte photos, still shot with film:

http://500px.com/photo/6084773





http://500px.com/photo/6106464


----------



## spirit

Took these yesterday evening.


----------



## Justin

I love the third photo, almost Africa looking.


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> I love the third photo, almost Africa looking.


That's exactly what my Dad said when I showed him! It was actually taken in Wymondham, Norfolk, England.  There's no Photoshop here either, they are all just taken off the camera. 

Modified the one below a bit though. This was taken on Sunday night. Bumped up the vibrance and the saturation.






Also like this one (not modified)


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's a few from my weekend 

The beast after I finished detailing it for the biggest show of the year!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The second shot, and the shot of the Charger are awesome :good:


----------



## Geoff

I makes me want one!


----------



## Justin

So do I or any other V8!

Like yesterday I was converting car prices in the US to here. Charger SRT8 over there costs as much as a Impreza WRX here. A Camry here costs more than a Mustang GT over there. And there are tons of Camry's here.


----------



## Justin

bored...

http://500px.com/photo/6131616





http://500px.com/photo/6132014


----------



## spirit

Great shots jnsykliner! Here are some I took tonight out in the garden. Beautiful sunny evening over here!  By the way these are all on manual settings, no automatic settings used and none of the photos are edited either.


----------



## Justin

Went to the Manila International Auto Show yesterday.

Mercedes C63 AMG 
http://500px.com/photo/6177539





Audi RS5
http://500px.com/photo/6180044





Ford Ranger
http://500px.com/photo/6181812


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Nice job vista!


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a nice looking Audi :good:


----------



## spirit

slipx44 said:


> Nice job vista!


Cheers.  Weather looks good for tomorrow over here in Sunny England so tomorrow I will hopefully be uploading some more photos like the photos I posted above. Watch this space!


----------



## tremmor

Nice here too. Only 36 degrees. Love warm weather. Finally.


----------



## spirit

It was like 18C and sunny here for a whole week or so but now it is kind of cloudy today and about 10C. :/ Tomorrow should be sunny and 13C though.  

_Weather update provided by vistakid10, the resident weatherman._


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/6195066





http://500px.com/photo/6202061


----------



## voyagerfan99

She's cute Justin  Second shot is the best!

It snowed here


----------



## Justin

Take photos in the snow 
If my 60D is slightly weathersealed, your 50D should be better. Canon dumbed down the 60D body wise.


----------



## Perkomate

jnskyliner34 said:


> http://500px.com/photo/6202061



beautiful shot, beautiful subject. where was it taken? auto show I presume? go back there and show her the shot, maybe you'll score some more time to "shoot" her.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Perkomate said:


> beautiful shot, beautiful subject. where was it taken? auto show I presume? go back there and show her the shot, maybe you'll score some more time to "shoot" her.



I said the exact same thing! I'm not normally one of those "Fall in love you lose" guys, but she is seriously gorgeous.

Though in all honesty, she looks 16.


----------



## Perkomate

voyagerfan99 said:


> Though in all honesty, she looks 16.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Perkomate said:


>



What I meant was she looks a little too young for me


----------



## Perkomate

voyagerfan99 said:


> What I meant was she looks a little too young for me



5 years isn't too bad... esepcially when she looks like that! great photo!


----------



## wolfeking

It is illegal here man. Statutory rape.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> It is illegal here man. Statutory rape.



16 is the age of consent here in Connecticut  still too young for me though.


----------



## Laquer Head

"..when I was 17, I drank some very good beer..I purchased with a fake I.D., my name was Brian McGee..When I was 17.."


----------



## Justin

I doubt she's 16. 
Girls here look young for their age. She's probably 23-24.


----------



## spirit

Right OK I have taken hundreds of photos today. I went out into Norwich on a River Cruise and took loads of photos which I will be uploading to here over the course of the week (too many to upload all at once!) and this evening I went out into the garden to take some photos. Let me know what you think!! Sorry if they are a bit similar to the last bunch I posted here.































Above is one of my cats, George. He is 18 years old would you believe...






...and he still likes to hide amongst plants in the garden. 






There he is again. 





















This the other cat, Harry. He is also 18 years old (him and George share the same birthday so I guess they are twins) but unlike George, Harry is more of an indoor cat - hence the photo of him sitting on the armrest on one of our settees.











So there we go. What do you think? I will upload the photos of Norwich later. Sorry for posting so many photos all in one post. :/


----------



## Justin

Love the first photo of the cat. "I see what you did there..." 

I love AMG Mercs!

E63
http://500px.com/photo/6228238






SLS


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:
			
		

> Love the first photo of the cat. "I see what you did there..."


Yeah George is like that...  even in his old age! 

Love the photos you've been posting recently by the way - especially the car ones. I'm not the greatest fan of the Mercedes SLS, I preferred its predecessor, the McLaren SLR, but I gotta say I like the photo you got of the SLS. Well done.


----------



## Justin

I prefer the SLR as well but I love the SLS too. The noise the SLR made, ooooh! Gets me excited all the time!


----------



## spirit

I think the SLR was also a better looking car, and yeah that thing was loud!  It was pretty much the perfect combination of speed, comfort, practicality (to some degree) and lightness. It was pretty much the perfect supercar.

Here is one of the photos I took in Norwich today.






Some swans on the River Yare.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> I prefer the SLR as well but I love the SLS too. The noise the SLR made, ooooh! Gets me excited all the time!



My boss has an SL55  Thing's a beast! My co-workers friend calls it the "Panty Dropper".


----------



## Justin

Nice! I'm glad he has the 55, anything less and the SL looked like a chick car.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got it for cheap from an auction! Written off needing a motor but all it needed was a new starter!


----------



## Justin

Lucky guy!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Got it for cheap from an auction! Written off needing a motor but all it needed was a new starter!


How much did he pay for it??


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> How much did he pay for it??



I think it only has about 40K miles and he paid $24K at auction. Original sticker was in the glove box, and it was $105K or so. Those wheels are $5K each


----------



## Justin

That's a steal! How much was the new starter though?


----------



## voyagerfan99

It wasn't that much. By the time they figured it out he only put in another 3 or 4 grand to working on it I think.


----------



## tremmor

Who ever the mechanic was that said needed a motor and was a starter needs to be fired.

I would have to think it was written up wrong at the auction.


----------



## wolfeking

not to nitpick, but a starter is a motor. it starts the engine. but I think that is beyond the point here.


----------



## tremmor

Sounds like i misunderstood. I was thinking engine and problem was a starter (motor). Misunderstood. Think your right.

I did it before and sure i will do again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tremmor said:


> Sounds like i misunderstood. I was thinking engine and problem was a starter (motor). Misunderstood. Think your right.
> 
> I did it before and sure i will do again.



I use engine and motor interchangeably (even though I know I shouldn't).


----------



## Justin

Anyway... Back on topic. 

Team Mercedes
http://500px.com/photo/6201342





Team Audi
http://500px.com/photo/6253650





I'm Team Mercedes


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> Anyway... Back on topic.
> 
> Team Mercedes
> http://500px.com/photo/6201342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Team Mercedes



The CLS series is just.....there are no words to describe that level of luxury.


----------



## spirit

The model standing by the Audi R8 looks really bored! lol. 

Great photos - but everybody knows that Mercs are better than Audis!


----------



## Perkomate

audi has hotter models
still, i wouldn't buy either of them. I'd buy this...





not my photography, of course


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

like them! different, but I still like them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think that monkey in the seat is definitely the weirdest thing we've found exploring.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I think that monkey in the seat is definitely the weirdest thing we've found exploring.



Agreed


----------



## spirit

Where and when were the photos taken? Looks cold and snowy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

March 2011 at an abandoned state school in Massachusetts.
Here are some shots from inside one of the dorms.


----------



## spirit

Always wanted to do urban exploration myself, I'd especially love to visit a disused London Underground station (I know the London Transport Museum used to do tours but thanks to Health and Safety and security threats they don't anymore), it'd be so interesting I think. Looks like that school was an interesting place to visit!


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Always wanted to do urban exploration myself, I'd especially love to visit a disused London Underground station (I know the London Transport Museum used to do tours but thanks to Health and Safety and security threats they don't anymore), it'd be so interesting I think. Looks like that school was an interesting place to visit!



There's an abandoned NYC station I'd love to visit as well.

The school was pretty average, but the tunnels are still accessible.





There was a tub smack in the middle of a bathroom though....


----------



## Geoff

^ We REALLY need to explore again soon


----------



## voyagerfan99

I know :-( We can unfortunately cross Belchertown off the list. It's pretty active getting cleaned up. We missed our chance at the old movie theater in East Hartford. Gotta do some searching. There is an abandoned hospital not far from center Tralee I have yet to check out.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> There's an abandoned NYC station I'd love to visit as well.


Yeah it's amazing to think that you're in one of these tube stations - busy, crowded, lots of people about, but behind some doors at the top of the escalators are there are two immaculate disused platforms, quiet with nobody on them. Amazing really! 

Guys have you heard about the 28 Days Later forums? It's an interesting forum to just flick through and read - it's full of photos that people have taken whilst out on urban exploration.


----------



## Justin

shot with film


----------



## spirit

Taken at Whitlingham Broad, Norwich (I was there last week, too)

Note all photos I have been edited. They came out a bit under-saturated so I increased the saturation and virance in Photoshop. 































Panorama


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> Note all photos I have been edited. They came out a bit under-saturated so I increased the saturation and virance in Photoshop.



I had a Fujifilm S1500 and it had the same problem. The photos where under-saturated and dull. Even still it was a great camera. If you like that Fujifilm get a Panasonic DMC-FZ35 or similar. The Panasonic SLR like's are just awesome cameras. I had an FZ8 and even though it was a few years older then my S1500 and only 7mp it blew the Fujifilm out of the water, in picture quality and performance


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> I had a Fujifilm S1500 and it had the same problem. The photos where under-saturated and dull. Even still it was a great camera. If you like that Fujifilm get a Panasonic DMC-FZ35 or similar. The Panasonic SLR like's are just awesome cameras. I had an FZ8 and even though it was a few years older then my S1500 and only 7mp it blew the Fujifilm out of the water, in picture quality and performance



Hey I still have my S1500


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> shot with film


So you held the film to the cat and it magically recorded the image on itself?  Or did you take the picture with a film camera? 

"I took this photo with a memory card"


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:
			
		

> I had a Fujifilm S1500 and it had the same problem. The photos where under-saturated and dull. Even still it was a great camera.


Did you ever find a way to get around having dull and under-saturated photos with the Fuji? I've found that personally shooting in 4:3 gives you a better photo than shooting in 16:9 does, so I am going back to shooting in 4:3 to see if the photo quality gets better. Maybe I am just using the wrong settings? I'm not sure? I used SP Mode Scenic for the photos above, and then of course I edited them. I can upload the originals if you want so you can compare.  

One other thing, the photos always look so much better on the camera screen than they do on my LCD. :/ Think this is kind of the case for most cameras though. 



			
				Fatback said:
			
		

> If you like that Fujifilm get a Panasonic DMC-FZ35 or similar. The Panasonic SLR like's are just awesome cameras.


I know they are! My Dad has an DMC-FZ8 (I think? something like that?) and the photo quality of this 4-5 year old bridge camera is very good.


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> So you held the film to the cat and it magically recorded the image on itself?



yup!


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey I still have my S1500



I sold mine for money to by my first DSLR. It was a good trade off I think 



vistakid10 said:


> Did you ever find a way to get around having dull and under-saturated photos with the Fuji? I've found that personally shooting in 4:3 gives you a better photo than shooting in 16:9 does, so I am going back to shooting in 4:3 to see if the photo quality gets better. Maybe I am just using the wrong settings? I'm not sure? I used SP Mode Scenic for the photos above, and then of course I edited them. I can upload the originals if you want so you can compare.
> 
> One other thing, the photos always look so much better on the camera screen than they do on my LCD. :/ Think this is kind of the case for most cameras though.
> 
> 
> I know they are! My Dad has an DMC-FZ8 (I think? something like that?) and the photo quality of this 4-5 year old bridge camera is very good.



No I always had to do some editing to get the saturation to where it actually looked good. Yeah the reason it looks better on the camera LCD is because it's so much smaller. It's pretty much the same with any camera. I never trust what I see on the LCD of my camera. Yeah I love the Panasonic bridge cameras some of the best IMO.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> I sold mine for money to by my first DSLR. It was a good trade off I think



I keep it in my camera bag in case I don't or can't drag my 50D out, and my brother sometimes uses it.


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:
			
		

> No I always had to do some editing to get the saturation to where it actually looked good.


I find that using the manual settings will often get you a better photo than using the automatic or preset settings will. Using the manual settings, I have gotten some fairly decent photos using the S4000 (look back through the last few pages of this thread). 



			
				Fatback said:
			
		

> Yeah the reason it looks better on the camera LCD is because it's so much smaller. It's pretty much the same with any camera. I never trust what I see on the LCD of my camera.


That's what I thought. :/ Just on the S4000 they look a lot better on the camera LCD than they do on my monitor, a lot better. :/



			
				Fatback said:
			
		

> Yeah I love the Panasonic bridge cameras some of the best IMO.


I like my S4000, but ever since I got it I haven't ever been too pleased by the image quality, I've always been disappointed, especially as this camera cost over £150. For that kind of money I was expecting more. I am going to a Mini car show tomorrow, and I will take the S4000 and my Dad's Panasonic, and we'll see what the image quality is like between the two.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

As for exploring abandoned places photos, you should check out a blog by someone called lana sator, I just read about it in a magazine, it was pretty interesting


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> I find that using the manual settings will often get you a better photo than using the automatic or preset settings will. Using the manual settings, I have gotten some fairly decent photos using the S4000 (look back through the last few pages of this thread).
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. :/ Just on the S4000 they look a lot better on the camera LCD than they do on my monitor, a lot better. :/
> 
> 
> I like my S4000, but ever since I got it I haven't ever been too pleased by the image quality, I've always been disappointed, especially as this camera cost over £150. For that kind of money I was expecting more. I am going to a Mini car show tomorrow, and I will take the S4000 and my Dad's Panasonic, and we'll see what the image quality is like between the two.



Using manual settings will always give you a better picture no matter the camera. That is if you know how to use them correctly 


Yeah that's with any camera. I never trust the camera LCD. I have noticed that on my Sony A300 the photos tend to be darker on the LCD then they really are. I mostly just use the LCD to check my settings. Now I rarely use it to look at my photos. I trust my eye and skills enough to know when I have taken a good photo or not.


I'd be interested in seeing the results.


This is what I did for the self-portrait project in my Digital photography class. My instructor really enjoyed it. She also made everybody in the class do a similar photo and everybody hated me for it    :good:


----------



## spirit

OK so I went on the Mini run today, it was a 198 mile run, in the back of a classic Mini, and I'm 5ft 7"  no it was OK and despite a bit of rain it was a good day and lots of Minis. We went around Norfolk, starting and finishing at Cromer.

Here are the photos. Took these in SR Auto mode, yes I know it won't give me the best photos but I just wanted to get the photos taken. Changing the aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3 seems to have improved the image quality and general saturation of the colours so I am pleased about that, and now the file sizes are bigger. 

I didn't take the Panasonic in the end, too much bulk, but the quality probably would have been sort of the same.

None of these have been edited to improve the quality of the photo, the only editing I have done is the removal of the registration numbers on the plates.






Water on the grille on my parent's Mini. It's actually rainwater because it was a bit rainy.  






Close up of somebody else's alloy.






Two Minis.






Close up of a headlamp on a blue Mini cabriolet.






Tad blurry but taken out of the rear window, a Mini behind us on the A134 outside Harleston.  






Panorama of the Minis lined up in the gardens of Sandringham house. My parent's Mini is the one dead in the centre.






There's my parent's Mini. It actually belongs to my Mum but they both drive it. 






Close up of the Mini badge on the bonnet ("hood" for American English) of my parent's car.











Various Minis lined up (colour & B&W)






Mini ERA Turbo.






An alloy on my parent's car.

Sorry for the lack of colour photos - the weather was really grey and horrible so colour photos were probably a bit pointless. :/


----------



## spirit

Some I took of my bike using the manual settings today. Found a very quiet road to take these photos on.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PhotonCrasher said:


> As for exploring abandoned places photos, you should check out a blog by someone called lana sator, I just read about it in a magazine, it was pretty interesting



And.... I'm gonna guess you're talking to myself and Vista. I've come across plenty of urban exploration blogs, and frequently visit UER.


----------



## mx344

Spring  by mx344, on Flickr
a recent


----------



## voyagerfan99

My aunt makes cakes and she had to do a stump wedding cake for this weekend. She had me photograph it.


----------



## Pell

wow that cake looks SO AWSUM! xD im drooling!


----------



## Perkomate

Those Minis are nice. What year is yours?
We've got 3 Mini Mokes (like the mini, but slightly different). Love that A series roar, and the go-kart feeling.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pell said:


> wow that cake looks SO AWSUM! xD im drueling!



*Drooling

It's mostly fondant, so it's not really going to taste like anything  And the cake itself is only vanilla =/


----------



## Pell

-_- i feel like an idiot now voyager thanks xD


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:
			
		

> Those Minis are nice. What year is yours?


Thanks!  Mine (or should I say my parent's? lol) is a 1996 Rover Mini Equinox - the Equinox was a limited edition, based on the Sprite I believe.



			
				Perkomate said:
			
		

> We've got 3 Mini Mokes (like the mini, but slightly different)


Yeah I've seen several of the Mokes round and about here in Britain. Heard they were popular in Australia. 

Today I went to the Norwich Avation Museum, I will upload my photos later as I'm a bit busy at the moment.


----------



## spirit

Right here are some photos. Sorry for all the B&W photos, I guess you guys have kind of figured out by now I am a fan of black and white? 





Hawker Siddely Nimrod





Avro Vulcan (B.Mk2)










Hawker Hunter


----------



## Perkomate

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks!  Mine (or should I say my parent's? lol) is a 1996 Rover Mini Equinox - the Equinox was a limited edition, based on the Sprite I believe.
> 
> 
> Yeah I've seen several of the Mokes round and about here in Britain. Heard they were popular in Australia.
> 
> Today I went to the Norwich Avation Museum, I will upload my photos later as I'm a bit busy at the moment.



a latie, nice. Is it injected? Would love to turbo one of them to get some serious numbers.

Yeah, the moke was really popular down here. Everyone either had one, or knows someone who had one.


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:
			
		

> a latie, nice. Is it injected?


Yep.  1.3 SPi. 



			
				Perkomate said:
			
		

> Would love to turbo one of them to get some serious numbers.


I've seen an ERA Turbo (think I posted a photo of one here) and I'm sure they're fast, but the bodykit makes them look horrible. :/ Those ERA Turbos were very limited as well. If you want one the best place to find one believe it or not is going to be in Japan because that's where most of them ended up.


----------



## spirit

April showers. And colour photos too.


----------



## Perkomate

vistakid10 said:


> Yep.  1.3 SPi.
> 
> 
> I've seen an ERA Turbo (think I posted a photo of one here) and I'm sure they're fast, but the bodykit makes them look horrible. :/ Those ERA Turbos were very limited as well. If you want one the best place to find one believe it or not is going to be in Japan because that's where most of them ended up.



I'd love to get one of the super late injected 1275s, then put a little turbo system on it. I've been reading around, and someone hit 250hp on one. Put that into just a bog standard old mini, and instant sleeper.


----------



## mx344

Photoshoot with friend. 
Had the pleasure of using her dad's 7D with a 70-200 2.8 hookd on it. Thats one heavy setup, but mannnnnnnnn is it sharp, totally worth it 
AS usual edited in Lightroom, with the camera specs at 2.8/320iso/1/2000/spot metering



kelly by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

Cute, Geoff


----------



## diduknowthat

Here's a panorama I took at the Grand Cayman Islands. Took 5 pictures and stitched them together in Photoshop. 






The original file is massive, the above version is shrunken down.


----------



## spirit

Marbles!


----------



## Ankur

These all were taken in 2010.

Near a Hydro Power Dam.





At a beach in Alibaug.





Really my camera ain't a pro one.





I don't know why I took this pic of branches.










and a pic of our very own Taj Hotel.


----------



## speedyink

Hey look, this thread still exists.  I've been a bad boy and not using my camera near as much as I should be.  I dragged my ass out to take this one and a few others though finally, gonna try to keep it up.







Edit: Hey look, I got another one already!


----------



## spirit

Wow! Love the dramatic sky in the first photo! Your cat looks sweet too! Keep clicking!


----------



## Justin

I agree. The first photo is epic! I love the view!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice HDR Speedy!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

I like that one Geoff :good:


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice HDR Speedy!





jnskyliner34 said:


> I agree. The first photo is epic! I love the view!





vistakid10 said:


> Wow! Love the dramatic sky in the first photo! Your cat looks sweet too! Keep clicking!



Thanks guys!  

Great picture, Geoff!


----------



## Ankur

Still a starter, all taken from a normal digi cam 






BF3 tower


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Ramodkk

Like that last one a lot Dale!

Took this today:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the glow of the coals there Omar!


----------



## Ankur

The purple light on the coal looks good.


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Omar! 

Great shot of the fire. What was the purple light from?


----------



## Ramodkk

It's actually just the coal burning, but my camera's WB made the hot coal look purple for some reason, only the flames came out the right color  but I thought it looked cool :good:


----------



## spirit

Bored... some super macro shots of my LED keyboard.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice! But that's not super macro, this is super macro:

(not mine)


----------



## spirit

Opps sorry I meant macro. It wouldn't focus properly unless I was in macro mode. I had the  camera on a tripod right next to my keyboard tray, and the lens of the camera literally resting on the keyboard bezel.


----------



## Ankur

Nice one Vistakid10, I will also do one of that on 26th, till that time here is mine.


----------



## Justin

Great view! I want to go hiking.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:
			
		

> Nice one Vistakid10, I will also do one of that on 26th


Thanks!  So you gonna take a photo of your LED keyboard when you get it then? I've seen your post in the New Toy thread.  Will be interesting comparing the blue with the yellow. I had to mount my camera on a tripod and use a really slow shutter speed to get a decent shot. 

Your shot is good too, pretty stunning view! Where was it taken and which camera did you use?


----------



## Ankur

Its a view from a hill station Mahabaleshwar near Pune, aha I took it from this.





I don't have a pro cam, looking to buy one in june. 

Can you paste the link of the post that I posted in  New Toy thread? I don't remember that post? as I have blue backlit in my keyboard.


----------



## spirit

Opps it isn't you who's getting a yellow keyboard it's another user. My bad!!

Which camera are you looking to buy?


----------



## Ankur

I don't have any ideas about cameras, probably going to create a thread to ask for help and suggestions. But I am optimistic about Canon and Sony.


----------



## spirit

Just been out to take some shots of the sunset. I think they came out pretty good, some a bit washed out though, but that's what you tend to get shooting directly into the light.


----------



## Ankur

The 5th picture looks great Vistakid10


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> The 5th picture looks great Vistakid10



Thanks.  I uploaded it to Flickr and then not 3 minutes after I had uploaded it somebody commented saying it was beautiful. I like the top one myself, I think the sky looks really dramatic.


----------



## spirit

Forgot to upload this one yesterday


----------



## spirit

All taken tonight with incandescent white balance to get the blue effects.











Those two are close up of traffic light LEDs. The LEDs were green but the incandescent white balance makes the LEDs appear blue.





















You can just about make a railway signal in some of those photos hopefully.


----------



## Ankur

Nice pictures vistakid10, btw I had gone to India Bike show on Sunday, there was a big crowd there, but some how managed to get some pics in the rush. 

Here they are


----------



## Fatback

Some from the past few days.


----------



## Perkomate

I do like the one with the tongue. It's a different view from normal


----------



## mx344

From today..



tab by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

mx344 said:


> From today..
> 
> 
> 
> tab by mx344, on Flickr



She's pretty! I like her face


----------



## Fatback

Some from my Beach trip over the weekend. There is about 30 more on my flickr if you care to see them


----------



## spirit

Some nice ones there Fatback!


----------



## Ankur

The amusement park picture looks amazing, can I use it as my desktop?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

love the first one fatback! Oh, did she say yes?????? please do tell, if you don't wanna talk about it publicly, then pm me.


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> Some nice ones there Fatback!



Thanks Vista!



Ankur said:


> The amusement park picture looks amazing, can I use it as my desktop?



Sure go right ahead. I can send it in high res if you need it.



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> love the first one fatback! Oh, did she say yes?????? please do tell, if you don't wanna talk about it publicly, then pm me.



Thank you! She said yes!!! Just like I knew she would


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Fatback said:


> Thank you! She said yes!!! Just like I knew she would



That's great, so when when you getting married?


----------



## Fatback

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> That's great, so when when you getting married?



No time soon maybe a year or two from now. We both want to have our careers going before we get married.


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:


> Thank you! She said yes!!! Just like I knew she would


Awww...  so happy for you!  Good luck!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> No time soon maybe a year or two from now. We both want to have our careers going before we get married.



Bobby and I were just saying last night how we didn't hear what the response was. I'm going to assume it was a yes


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> Awww...  so happy for you!  Good luck!!



Thanks :good:



voyagerfan99 said:


> Bobby and I were just saying last night how we didn't hear what the response was. I'm going to assume it was a yes



Yep it was a yes. She was surprised and very happy.


----------



## mihir

Fatback said:


> Sure go right ahead. I can send it in high res if you need it.
> 
> Thank you! She said yes!!! Just like I knew she would



The picture is amazing, even I would like a High Res link to it.
And Congrats man, that is awesome.


----------



## spirit

Some I took tonight.


----------



## Ankur

I like that cloud with the hole vistakid10, man I have some really good clouds here, need to take some pics but will have to get a nice cam first, how much did your cost?

Till then here is mine


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:
			
		

> I like that cloud with the hole vistakid10


Cheers!  



			
				Ankur said:
			
		

> how much did your cost?


Mine was a Christmas present, but it's a FinePix S4000 if you're interested. Dad paid just under £200 for mine from Amazon I think,. He got it as a bundle which came with the camera, an 8GB SDHC card, 4x 1300mAH batteries with a charger and a carry case. The camera on its own costs around £160 I think. I have since bought 3 sets of Duracell Supreme 2400mAH batteries (each set has 4x batteries) and would recommend these batteries for this camera.

I'm just about to go out on my bike now to see if I can get any more photos, and I'm going away this weekend to Warwickshire and I'll be taking the camera with me! Will post the best shots here.


----------



## Ankur

I found S4000 at an online store here.
http://www.flipkart.com/fujifilm-fi...MQ--&ref=41c1d2e1-43de-4cad-91d1-b061b89979c5

Is it the same?
It costs 350$

What is the difference between Bridge cameras and SLRs?


----------



## spirit

Yes that's the camera I have. 

The key difference between a bridge and an SLR camera is that you cannot change the lenses on the bridge cameras, and that the bridge camers are smaller and cheaper. The Panasonic DMC-FZ38 or DMC-FZ45 would probably be my recommendation for a bridge camera. The S4000 is nice though if you want to get into photography because as well as having automatic modes, it also has manual modes where the user can choose the white balance and set the shutter speeds and aperture etc etc. The S4000's automatic modes *sometimes* work OK, but usually you'll get quite a poor photo if you use the automatic modes, so I always use the manual modes now and set everything up myself.  Makes photography more fun too. 

Here are some shots I got tonight.





















More coming over the weekend!


----------



## spirit

Here are some I've taken over the past few days. No automatic settings used. I'm not sure if I'd entirely recommend shooting in 16:9, 4:3 tends to give me a better picture and a bigger file size, anybody else had the same sort of experience?






An old Humber car...






Dandelion macro shot.






River Avon.






Sunset.






Warwick Castle.






Water fountain at Warwick Castle.


----------



## wolfeking

I am far from as good as yall. Just got a pic of my horrid engineering skills though.


----------



## spirit

Looks good Wolfe!

Here are some other ones I took, forgot to upload them with the others.


----------



## wolfeking

vistakid10 said:


> Looks good Wolfe!


your joking right? That is damage I done to it.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> your joking right? That is damage I done to it.


The photo itself is pretty good, but yeah the damage isn't so good.


----------



## wolfeking

derp. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I've been taking pics over the last night, and this morning, I'll get them up probably by tomorrow.


----------



## spirit

Which camera do you use just out of interest Dragunov?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I use 2 cameras. Depends, sometimes this: Nikon coolpix d3100, I can post some pics  later on. but mostly this: http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Stylu...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1336994128&sr=1-13 it works really good, but the zoom kinda sucks.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

That is my first pic right now, I have a lot more, but I have no time to upload them now, so I will get them later.


----------



## spirit

Looks all right. Which camera was it taken on - the Olympus or the Nikon?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Olympus. Here are more.
















A little too blury.


----------



## spirit

They're pretty good considering that camera you used is getting on a bit.

Here are some I took a while back which I like.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Nice I'll put on more of the ones I took 2 days ago if you like, but I took some last night which I Really like. I'll get em on to night, or 2 morrow.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> They're pretty good considering that camera you used is getting on a bit.



I probably don't read it right, but I am? because I don''t know what you mean with that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It means your camera is old.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

voyagerfan99 said:


> It means your camera is old.



I thought it may mean that. It is getting very old. But works great(as you can see)^^


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Nice I'll put on more of the ones I took 2 days ago if you like, but I took some last night which I Really like. I'll get em on to night, or 2 morrow.


Yes please! Do you have any which you have taken with the D3100? That's a D-SLR isn't it? 



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I probably don't read it right, but I am? because I don''t know what you mean with that.


Voyagerfan got it - you're not getting old, but your camera is. Still working fine though.


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> Yes please! Do you have any which you have taken with the D3100? That's a D-SLR isn't it?



Yes the D3100 is a DSLR but he most likely means the S3100 which is one of Nikon's point and shoots that has been on the market for over a year now.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Yes please! Do you have any which you have taken with the D3100? That's a D-SLR isn't it?
> 
> 
> Voyagerfan got it - you're not getting old, but your camera is. Still working fine though.


I'll get some with it if you like, but right now are the ones that I took with the Olympus. I'll get the new ones up later, I still have to get them on the computer.


Fatback said:


> Yes the D3100 is a DSLR but he most likely means the S3100 which is one of Nikon's point and shoots that has been on the market for over a year now.



Correct.










Thumbs up!





I'll have more later, Cheers!


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7489668





http://500px.com/photo/7585233


----------



## voyagerfan99

I liked your "Not In Service" on 500PX Justin :good:


----------



## Russ88765

Nice plants!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Thanks! Go back one page, and you can see more.


----------



## spirit

Can't remember if I posted some of these before, but here are some more of mine. 






March 2012






March 2012






February 2012






June 2011 - this photo was not taken with my FinePix S4000, but rather with my old Sony CyberShot DSC-W110 which is the camera I used before I got my S4000. I still have my DSC-W110, handy if I need a camera and don't want to lug the S4000 around. The S4000 is the same sort of size as a small SLR, so it's fairly large.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Tinypic site is under maintenance, What shall I do?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Tinypic site is under maintenance, What shall I do?



Use another site.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

*


testing... Ok good, here are more:



















This one is from my last vacation


.*


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Tinypic site is under maintenance, What shall I do?


I use Photobucket to host the images, it's always worked for me, and they don't resize your image down to a size so small you need a magnifying glass to view them. :/ I'd use that if I were you. 

Some good shots there! No need for the triple-posting though...


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> I use Photobucket to host the images, it's always worked for me, and they don't resize your image down to a size so small you need a magnifying glass to view them. :/ I'd use that if I were you.
> 
> Some good shots there! No need for the triple-posting though...



Idk how that happened, It kept kicking me out all the time tho. And thanks!


----------



## spirit

What kept kicking you out?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> What kept kicking you out?



CF, It was weird, like I was being hacked.


----------



## Geoff

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> testing...





Dragunov IV 424 said:


> testing...





Dragunov IV 424 said:


> *
> 
> 
> testing... Ok good, here are more:*


You know you can just edit your initial post to see if it works rather then posting 3 times...


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I did click edit, and when I was done editing, I click submit, and it said to click, log in, and do it again. it made me do this twice.


----------



## Ankur

Like this. . 

Testing. . . . 

OK :good:

Just for fun

















Cropped the last one, there was a friend below it.


----------



## spirit

Some stunning views there! :good:


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I couldn't help it-_-


----------



## Ankur

vistakid10 said:


> Some stunning views there! :good:



Oh those mountain views?


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Oh those mountain views?



Yeah! Wish we had scenery like that where I live!


----------



## Ankur

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah! Wish we had scenery like that where I live!



That scenery is almost 90 km far from my city, but a one day visit there is good enough for getting fresh air in those cool hill stations.

Its kind of funny when it is rainy those green mountains look the most beautiful, but all the photos that I took suck in front of the dry season, the above photos are from the dry season, but I feel their photos look a lot better than the rainy season photos, but in real the rainy season mountain view is stunning.

Example,











I don't know why my photos with greenery and fog don't come good enough.


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> I liked your "Not In Service" on 500PX Justin :good:



Cheers! 

http://500px.com/photo/7269615


----------



## Russ88765

Nice car!


----------



## wolfeking

appears to be a late 60's Shelby GT500 7.0 liter mustang. Lovely car I must say. (I am more of a pickup guy myself)


----------



## Geoff

Took these a couple months ago, hopefully I'll be getting this car by June!


----------



## Russ88765

Hot car, love the dark blue! Blends well against the black of tires and grill.


----------



## mx344

Latest, self port. I was Tryna go for like an o-ring style flash lighting, howd I do?



brcyce dndn by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Russ88765

It's nice, the yellow circle is a lot bigger on the right though.


----------



## mx344

Russ88765 said:


> It's nice, the yellow circle is a lot bigger on the right though.



Yeah I know, for some reason the highlights were more exposed than the left


----------



## Troncoso

Some animals at the zoo...


----------



## spirit

Troncoso, those are beautiful photos!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love the parrot shot!


----------



## spirit

In the garden today...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some pretty decent macros there Vista :good: Can't wait till you get a DSLR


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Some pretty decent macros there Vista :good: Can't wait till you get a DSLR


Cheers, they're not the best I know but remember I only have a Fuji S4000. 

I'd like a Canon EOS, but it's going to be a long while before I get an SLR.  Maybe for my 16th... but that's 1 and a half years away.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here are some I took with the Nikon coolpix L120. 










And I have a few more for later.


----------



## Fatback

I did some self portraits today. Here is two of them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like the mirror shot :good:


----------



## Troncoso

Jayne2 said:


> Like the mirror shot



Like the broken links.


----------



## wolfeking

its a URL hidden as a img tag. Hes a spammer.


----------



## Troncoso

wolfeking said:


> its a URL hidden as a img tag. Hes a spammer.



Yeah, I saw that while replying. I can usually fix broken images, but I noticed that these didn't link to images at all.


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7767276


----------



## Fatback

^ Nice shot Justin!

A self portrait I did today. Not 100% happy with it but it took me 3 hours just to to get that far. It will work for now, maybe I will try again later.


----------



## spirit

Some great photos guys.  Love Justin's shot of the car and Fatback's self portraits. Keep up the good work!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha that one made me lol


----------



## Justin

vistakid10 said:


> Some great photos guys.  Love Justin's shot of the car and *Dale's* self portraits. Keep up the good work!



Fixed. Those weren't my self portraits.


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> Fixed. Those weren't my self portraits.


Opps sorry I meant Fatback's!


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7789785





http://500px.com/photo/7793251





http://500px.com/photo/7796182


----------



## voyagerfan99

Such a beautiful machine.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Such a beautiful machine.


Not as nice as an Intrigue or STS


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here are some more:























I have plenty more for later.


----------



## spirit

A few from tonight...































Through the grass! 

I know those sunsets aren't as good as the other ones I posted last week but they're still good I think.


----------



## Ramodkk

That last one is a keeper!


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> That last one is a keeper!



Thanks!


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7802432


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Anyone interested in seeing my knife/ blade collection?


----------



## Geoff

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Anyone interested in seeing my knife/ blade collection?


Take a photo of it then you can show us here.


----------



## Ramodkk

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Anyone interested in seeing my knife/ blade collection?



Haven't been this interested in years.


----------



## spirit

Another shot of the sunset through the grass taken on Tuesday evening.






Hopefully going out tomorrow too to get some more sunset shots.


----------



## Geoff

I really like that one Jason, it's a keeper!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

ramodkk said:


> Haven't been this interested in years.



I'll get one up hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

An old one, but pretty cool.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I really like that one Jason, it's a keeper!


Thanks Geoff!  What do you think of my dandelion macros? (go back one page to see them, think I posted them here on May 22nd)



WRXGuy1 said:


> An old one, but pretty cool.
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Photography/_MG_03862.jpg


Your photos are just exceptional, but this one is one of my favourites. I remember you submitted it as an entry for a Photo Tourney a while back. Anyway, love it. :good:


----------



## M1kkelZR

I need a camera... I'll just take my stepmom's Nikon Coolpix (LOL) and take photo of something later on  I don't wanna feel left out


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks Geoff!  What do you think of my dandelion macros? (go back one page to see them, think I posted them here on May 22nd)
> 
> 
> Your photos are just exceptional, but this one is one of my favourites. I remember you submitted it as an entry for a Photo Tourney a while back. Anyway, love it. :good:


Thanks!



vistakid10 said:


>


This one?  I love it!  You probably already posted it, but what camera/lens are you using?

EDIT:  Here's a panorama I finally got around to compiling:


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Thanks!
> This one?  I love it!  You probably already posted it, but what camera/lens are you using?


Yeah that one and the other one too, but I like that one the most. I'm actually using that photo as my wallpaper on my PC right now. 

I'm actually using a Fuji FinePix S4000 (see my sig) - it's just a bridge camera so I can't change the lens but it's a great camera to learn on because you can use both manual and automatic settings (prefer manual myself), and yeah the macro features work very well. 

I might well be going to the zoo over the weekend if the weather stays nice, so I'll try and get some shots of the animals.  Hopefully going out tonight too.


----------



## Geoff

Awesome!  Can't wait to see some photos when you come back


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to see some photos when you come back



Yeah I've got a friend who is also getting into photography so I'll give him a ring tonight and see if we can go out and get some photos.  If not I'll still go on my own anyway.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

The closest zoo here is about 4 hrs away. And is really depressing there, because there is not one happy animal in the whole zoo.


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> The closest zoo here is about 4 hrs away. And is really depressing there, because there is not one happy animal in the whole zoo.



Yeah I hate seeing animals looking unhappy in zooes. The closst one to me is about 15 mins away (Banham) and there's one about 35 mins away (Thrigby) which is where I'm hopefully going either tomorrow or Sunday. I am also just about an hour away from Colchester Zoo, Essex - one of the most famous zooes in th country. Not sure if you lot will have heard of it though? All three of those zooes though are beautiful and the animals are very well kept.


----------



## spirit

Some from tonight...

















30x zoom (above)


----------



## Geoff

^ Someone else likes radio towers


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7901403


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> ^ Someone else likes radio towers



Yeah.  Sadly not going to the zoo this weekend but going out on a walk somewhere this afternoon. Will be taking the camera!


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah.  Sadly not going to the zoo this weekend but going out on a walk somewhere this afternoon. Will be taking the camera!


You should get your amateur radio license!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> You should get your amateur radio license!



Yeah I might be able to through cadets.

I've taken a load of photos today. Just getting them off the camera now, and I'm possibly taking more tonight. I'll upload them all tonight though.


----------



## spirit

Some of my favourite photos from today, been all over the place. 
















Not sure why I love the above three, but I just do... 






A very slightly over exposed photo of my grandparent's Samoyed, called 'Yogi'.  Didn't go to the zoo today sadly, so I thought that photo would compensate. 











Reflections in a stream.






Leaves. 











The entrance to an abandoned mansion I came across today.






Reflections in another river.






That's the River Yare (pronounced "yeah")... I think. It's one of the rivers which runs through Norwich.


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/7874462





http://500px.com/photo/7984056





and a non-car one. 
http://500px.com/photo/7902290


----------



## spirit

They look great Justin!

Here are some of mine from tonight. Taken from Salhouse Broad on the outskirts of Norwich.































Below is a skyline of my home city, Norwich. Beautiful city. Will always love it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did a shoot with my friend Christina today


----------



## Justin

The Marina Bay Sands in Singapore
http://500px.com/photo/8016270


----------



## voyagerfan99

That looks cool Justin :good:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Not the quality of the other fine pics in this thread but here is a before and after pic of a Farmall clutch job I did last year.











And making ice cream with a steam powered engine.


----------



## johnb35

MyCattMaxx said:


> And making ice cream with a steam powered engine.



Now thats what I call making homemade ice cream.  I haven't done that in years.  My old one crapped out on me.


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> That looks cool Justin :good:



Thanks! 



MyCattMaxx said:


> And making ice cream with a steam powered engine.
> 
> -snip-



How'd it taste?


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


>


Quick call the police, the cars are driving on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Quick call the police, the cars are driving on the wrong side of the road!



 In Britain this is the correct side.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> The entrance to an abandoned mansion I came across today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Vista, I'm moving to wherever you live!


----------



## voyagerfan99

You should totally explore the mansion and post pics!


----------



## Ramodkk

Man, wish we had abandoned places around here


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Vista, I'm moving to wherever you live!


Haha lol. I live in Wymondham, Norfolk, UK. There you go.  This photo wasn't taken in Wymondham though, it was taken about 10-15 miles away. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> You should totally explore the mansion and post pics!


I would except I found out the other day that this 'abandoned' mansion is actually now a house, and there are people living there. 



ramodkk said:


> Man, wish we had abandoned places around here


We have a few. There are some places that I should go exploring around. There's a disused railway line in Wymondham (where I live) and I promise you one day I'll go and get some photos of it.

For the meantime, here are some taken tonight by your's truly. 






















That's my friend there, cycling off into the distance. He likes his photography too.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Haha lol. I live in Wymondham, Norfolk, UK. There you go.  This photo wasn't taken in Wymondham though, it was taken about 10-15 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my friend there, cycling off into the distance. He likes his photography too.


Number one looks like a jack o lantern in the trees:good:

And isn't your friend like 10 ft away?


----------



## mx344

A recent.



IMG_8772-5 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Number one looks like a jack o lantern in the trees:good:
> 
> And isn't your friend like 10 ft away?


It was a shot of the sun setting through the tress.

Yeah he is, but the point is he was cycling away from me.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> You should totally explore the mansion and post pics!


Travis, we are going to find where he lives and explore this!


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Travis, we are going to find where he lives and explore this!



See his reply 



vistakid10 said:


> I would except I found out the other day that this 'abandoned' mansion is actually now a house, and there are people living there.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Travis, we are going to find where he lives and explore this!


You can't sorry. It's still a house I think. I'll find out for sure, but I'm 99% certain it is a house. It used to be a massive house/school, but it burned down and then some years later somebody came along and re-built it.


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> You can't sorry. It's still a house I think. I'll find out for sure, but I'm 99% certain it is a house. It used to be a massive house/school, but it burned down and then some years later somebody came along and re-built it.


Well keep an eye out, if you see any other cool abandoned places Travis and I can go on a trip there!


----------



## spirit

I know of some other places around here. Maybe next week I can go exploring and get some shots if the weather's nice.


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> Well keep an eye out, if you see any other cool abandoned places Travis and I can go on a trip there!



Y U NO invite me!? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## spirit

Just remember that the HMSO Sovereign House in Norwich is an abandoned building I've wanted to have a poke around in for a long while. 

This is what the building looks like (not my photography):






It's in the centre of Norwich.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That would be a cool explore :good:



jnskyliner34 said:


> Y U NO invite me!? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



U jelly br0?


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That would be a cool explore :good:


Yeah there are also some disused railway stations dotted around here too. There's actually quite a lot of abandoned places round here come to think of it!


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> U jelly br0?



Ya bruv.


----------



## spirit

Was just flicking through some of my photos I have taken this month and came across these two (taken on May 8th) which I didn't share.











Panorama.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the top one there :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:
			
		

> I like the top one there :good:


Thanks!  The panoramas tend not to come out so well because the camera uses the automatic setting for panoramic shots and the automatic mode on the S4000 is pretty poor to say the least (Program AE works well but the others do not). I believe the first photo was taken using manual settings with an incandescent white balance.


----------



## spirit

Taken by me at Colwell Bay, Isle of Wight on the 10th August 2005. This must’ve been one of the first photos I took. I used Dad’s camera to take the photo - it was an old Sony CyberShot. Obviously it was taken on automatic settings as I was only 7 when I took that photo.


----------



## Geoff

Love it!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Love it!



Thanks Geoff, not bad for a 7 year old eh?


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

Lovin' the top two photos of the BRZ! You're getting one of those aren't you? Or have you already got it?


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Lovin' the top two photos of the BRZ! You're getting one of those aren't you? Or have you already got it?


Already have it


----------



## spirit

Awesome!

Here are some of Norwich I took today. Whady'a think? 






Cow Tower






Bishopgate Bridge











Deliberately under-exposed photos of the cathedral






Olde-worlde street






Cathedral






Cathedral tower at zoom


----------



## Ankur

Took it around 2008 all hand made caves.


----------



## spirit

Some amazing scenery!

Here are some I took in Wymondham tonight (that's where I live). 






Wymondham town centre with all the Jubilee Union Flags on display and the Market Cross in the background. 











Wymondham Abbey. 






The railway station.
















A few sunsets.

I realise I'm kind of "dominating" this thread. It's just that the weather has been nice here recently and I've been out a lot with my camera and I've taken some nice photos.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The railway station is a bit too dark.

Here's an older explore shot


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> The railway station is a bit too dark.
> 
> Here's an older explore shot
> ]


Nice shot. :good:

I quite like the darker shot personally...


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Nice shot. :good:
> 
> I quite like the darker shot personally...



Thanks :good:

My point was it was too dark. You need to be able to see at least some detail in a photo.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks :good:
> 
> My point was it was too dark. You need to be able to see at least some detail in a photo.


Yeah I see where you're coming from. What do you think of the other ones I posted?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The sunsets aren't really anything special, and the cathedral shots are a bit dark, but the street shot is good :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> the street shot is good :good:


 Thanks!


----------



## Justin

Adelaide Central Market
http://500px.com/photo/8296873


----------



## spirit

_*Lost in a dream world...*_


----------



## spirit




----------



## M1kkelZR

Looks sweet Jason  I like the balance between the light and dark


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Looks sweet Jason  I like the balance between the light and dark



Cheers Michael.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Cheers Michael.



Can you email me a full Res of the pics? I wanna use 1 as a wallpaper lol


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Can you email me a full Res of the pics? I wanna use 1 as a wallpaper lol



Sure.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here are a few new ones.







I plan on getting the same camera vista has. Then I can do  good zooming, and get close ups.










^This is what I mean, I wanted to zoom up to the chipmunk, but look at how blurry it is.^


----------



## Ramodkk

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> ^This is what I mean, I wanted to zoom up to the chipmunk, but look at how blurry it is.^



That's because you used digital zoom. When you buy a point&shoot camera and you're looking for zoom, you want as much Optical Zoom as you can. Most cameras have a shit ton of digital zoom, which all it does is crop closer on the same amount of pixels, so all you get is "pixelation" and blurriness. On the other hand, optical zoom actually, mechanically moves the lens and brings the picture closer without losing any quality. 

Most P&S cameras will let you deactivate digital zoom, this will leave you just with Optical zoom which is what you want so that you don't run into these problems.


----------



## spirit

Yeah you want to use the optical zoom Dragunov. Disable digital zoom, it just make your pictures look horrible and grainy. I have 30x optical zoom on my FinePix S4000, that's way may than enough. Most PnS cameras such as yours have around 2-8x optical zoom.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah you want to use the optical zoom Dragunov. Disable digital zoom, it just make your pictures look horrible and grainy. I have 30x optical zoom on my FinePix S4000, that's way may than enough. Most PnS cameras such as yours have around 2-8x optical zoom.



Yes I know, but if I would have used regular zoom, then you wouldn't even be able to see the darn thing.


----------



## wolfeking

I think I have like 8x optical, and it still makes it blurry. But that is my lack of knowledge.  Got some pics now, did not want to put it in the recent purchases. Its a replacement to the YTR4320ST that I had, if you all remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When the tech started pulling it apart it was too badly corroded to repair. The 3rd and 1st valve slides were rusted so badly that they were literally welded together. I will get pics in a few weeks to show the attempted repair. Need my case back for my All Star anyway. 
anyway, to the point. Got a cheapo YTR2320 to replace it. Plays okay, on par with my Director, but the valves are slow. Need to take it apart and clean it real well, as well as replace the valve springs with a little higher quality units. Pics are bad quality, and as shown, the bell is warped, but not by much. 












this one did not come out as intended. The can topper there is under the rim of the bell with a small clearance showing the warpage. 













So totally as of now, my collection is the same size. Got one more coming in when USPS decides to get off their arse and update tracking.


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Yes I know, but if I would have used regular zoom, then you wouldn't even be able to see the darn thing.



That's one of the downsides of a point and shoot camera I'm afraid, you usually don't have much zoom. A bridge camera or a superzoom like mine would help you out greatly. I'm actually really impressed by the 30x zoom on my S4000, when taking photos at 30x zoom it's usually very clear and in focus - some great image stabilisation going on there. :good: 

Quite like your second photo btw Dragunov. Did you see the ones I took last night? 

Wolfe, I've gotta find my Dad's alto sax and get some nice shots of it.


----------



## wolfeking

I look forward to seeing that. I have been a band geek a lot longer than I have been into computers. I love playing. Can control the emotion of the room based on what you play. And nothing beats playing Charge when the football team is taking the kickoff.


----------



## spirit

Dad is learning the sax. I just wish I could play it but I just don't have the time to learn how what with cadets and school and so on. I think music is one of things you need to start learning when you're very young. When did you start playing Wolfe?

I will see if I can get some nice shots of it tonight after dinner.


----------



## wolfeking

I started playing the fiddle back when I was in early elementary school. Maybe 6 or 7. In middle school, as far as in school playing, I started on Tuba, and went to Alto, Trombone, keyboard percussion and violin for 3 songs in the 8th grade summer concert. I did not pick up trumpet full time till I came down here, so 10th grade. Took me very little time to get it going at all. Been collecting since I got the director back in 6 or 7th grade.


----------



## spirit

Yeah you see you started playing your first instrument at a pretty young age. Dad started playing the sax at 40 and he's not there yet. He hardly ever plays it because he just doesn't have the time, he has a business and a house to run after all. :/


----------



## wolfeking

that I did. Would not say I am real good at it. Certainly no celtic woman wannabe or Charlie Daniels. That is why I started.  Now I play trumpet to entertain and express the banned emotions (I choose to ban them).   It is neat, but my horn is in tune when I am happy or angry, and slightly flat when sad. Never fails.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> That's one of the downsides of a point and shoot camera I'm afraid, you usually don't have much zoom. A bridge camera or a superzoom like mine would help you out greatly. I'm actually really impressed by the 30x zoom on my S4000, when taking photos at 30x zoom it's usually very clear and in focus - some great image stabilisation going on there. :good:
> 
> Quite like your second photo btw Dragunov. Did you see the ones I took last night?
> 
> Wolfe, I've gotta find my Dad's alto sax and get some nice shots of it.



Thanks. I was gonna try to get the one you have, but instead I will be buying my dads awesome Nikon coolpix L120, with X21 zoom, and 14.1 megapixels.


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Thanks. I was gonna try to get the one you have, but instead I will be buying my dads awesome Nikon coolpix L120, with X21 zoom, and 14.1 megapixels.



Yeah when I was looking for a new camera, the L120 was one of the cameras which I was looking at. The S4000 got given to me as a gift anyway for Christmas.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah when I was looking for a new camera, the L120 was one of the cameras which I was looking at. The S4000 got given to me as a gift anyway for Christmas.



Yeah, it's a great camera..... CAN'T WAIT TILL IT'S MINE!


----------



## spirit

OK Wolfe, here are a few shots of my Dad's Alto Sax. Sorry the photos aren't the greatest, the light in the room was pretty poor.


----------



## wolfeking

looks like a good one. Same maker as the new trumpet i posted.  What size reed does he use?


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> looks like a good one. Same maker as the new trumpet i posted.  What size reed does he use?


Yeah it's nice.  It was free too so even better!  He signed up to this place where you can rent these saxophones but if you like it you can keep it (I don't know how they get the money to keep buying in lots of saxes and giving them away but hey) and he's had it since about December 2009 I think.

I honestly don't know what size reed he uses. I'll ask him and find out for you tomorrow.  Off to bed now.


----------



## wolfeking

got the All Star today. Needs work definitely.  The Valve springs were bent, and the corks were gone. Main Tuning Slide is stuck too. Taking it to the shop next week to get the slide removed and chem cleaned so should be better. Plays well to be in as bad of shape as it is.


















All together, I would say not bad for a 90 year old horn.

edit, and false advertisement. Serial number decode for 66838 shows as 1901 so its 111 years old.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

im quite pleased with this


----------



## spirit

What camera do you use Photon? And your setup is very similar to the one I had prior to the one I have now. I had an i5 760, Crucial M4 128GB, ASUS P7P55D-E, 8GB generic DDR3 1333MHz and an EVGA GTS 450 SC before I got what is in my sig.  Very similar to yours.


----------



## netbooks_hate_me

its not the best picture i've taken but ted (the dog) wouldnt stay still


----------



## PhotonCrasher

i use a canon 600d, and yeh the setups pretty similar, i like the setup im pleased with it.
edit: i think i should of used a higher fstop on the photo i took  :/


----------



## Punk

netbooks_hate_me said:


> its not the best picture i've taken but ted (the dog) wouldnt stay still



I can't see your picture...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Punk said:


> I can't see your picture...



He posted the wrong link. I've since fixed his link.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> got the All Star today. Needs work definitely.  The Valve springs were bent, and the corks were gone. Main Tuning Slide is stuck too. Taking it to the shop next week to get the slide removed and chem cleaned so should be better. Plays well to be in as bad of shape as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together, I would say not bad for a 90 year old horn.
> 
> edit, and false advertisement. Serial number decode for 66838 shows as 1901 so its 111 years old.



That is in really good condition for 111 years old


----------



## spirit

One from the other night.


----------



## wolfeking

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> That is in really good condition for 111 years old


It sure is. Cleaned up well too. Valves are loose, well not loose, easily moved. Slide still needs to be pulled, but that is a $20 fix, and two of the leadpipe braces are coming loose, so that is another $30. All together less than $300 out on it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> It sure is. Cleaned up well too. Valves are loose, well not loose, easily moved. Slide still needs to be pulled, but that is a $20 fix, and two of the leadpipe braces are coming loose, so that is another $30. All together less than $300 out on it.



Hey, that's not bad at all.


----------



## spirit

Quite pleased with these


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

The second shot is brilliant! :good:

Here are my best efforts at taking decent shots of Dad's Leon. 
















Taken the other night.


----------



## Geoff

Trying to copy the angle I took of my car


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Trying to copy the angle I took of my car



Haha I loled!!

That's because this angle is basic car photography


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Trying to copy the angle I took of my car



I took those photos on Tuesday night and I'm guessing you took your photos today, so... 

Kinda hard to make a family hatchback to look cool.  Not that the Leon is a bad looking car, it's just not as sleek or as stylish as your Subaru.


----------



## Punk

vistakid10 said:


> I took those photos on Tuesday night and I'm guessing you took your photos today, so...
> 
> Kinda hard to make a family hatchback to look cool.  Not that the Leon is a bad looking car, it's just not as sleek or as stylish as your Subaru.



Might want to try in a good scenery .


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Might want to try in a good scenery .



Yeah that'd be better.


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah that'd be better.


Yeah, the background makes quite a bit of a difference.


----------



## spirit

I have some better shots which I took today which I will upload shortly.


----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

You shoot too much B&W Vista. It's good for some situations, but it doesn't always fit everything,


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> You shoot too much B&W Vista. It's good for some situations, but it doesn't always fit everything,



I know, but the colour sometimes comes out a bit under-saturated. 

Here's a colour shot of the car.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> I know, but the colour sometimes comes out a bit under-saturated.



That's what photoshop is for


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's what photoshop is for



 Yeah but I don't really like to edit my photos all that much. I try to avoid editing them if I can. I do sometimes increase the saturation using Ps though.


----------



## Ramodkk

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah but I don't really like to edit my photos all that much. I try to avoid editing them if I can. I do sometimes increase the saturation using Ps though.



It's good to have that mentality, and some photographers really do a great job with it. But as a photographer, editing your photos is not a bad thing to do, to the contrary, it means you know what to mess with and how to edit those parameters to make the picture look a bit better without making it look like a little glittery-school-girl facebook profile pic.

Quality of unedited photos varies A LOT depending on the type of camera, so don't be scared or feel like you're "cheating" by editing your pictures. The word "editing" nowadays has gotten so many negative meanings. Even just a tiny saturation boost (like you said) to bring up certain aspects of your subject, is an edit. 

Well executed edits will make awesome pictures look even more awesome. But again, it's a good thing that you don't like to edit them at all, it's almost like setting yourself up with a challenge with every shot you take; to make it as cool-looking, without adding or removing anything from it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

When I edit my photos, the only thing I change are things like brightness, contrast, saturation, clarity, etc., as well as pimple removal. Nothing major.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> It's good to have that mentality, and some photographers really do a great job with it. But as a photographer, editing your photos is not a bad thing to do, to the contrary, it means you know what to mess with and how to edit those parameters to make the picture look a bit better without making it look like a little glittery-school-girl facebook profile pic.
> 
> Quality of unedited photos varies A LOT depending on the type of camera, so don't be scared or feel like you're "cheating" by editing your pictures. The word "editing" nowadays has gotten so many negative meanings. Even just a tiny saturation boost (like you said) to bring up certain aspects of your subject, is an edit.
> 
> Well executed edits will make awesome pictures look even more awesome. But again, it's a good thing that you don't like to edit them at all, it's almost like setting yourself up with a challenge every picture; to make it as cool-looking, without adding or removing anything from it.


I see exactly where you're coming from.  Here is a 'before and after' shot I did. I took the photo and then I bumped up the saturation a little.

Before saturation boost:





After saturation boost:





So the photo does look a lot better. 

I guess I'll have to edit some of them to make them look good. I do like B&W photos, but that's the main reason why I shoot in B&W - because the saturation on the camera isn't the best. In lots of light it's fine, but in low light it's not so good.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> When I edit my photos, the only thing I change are things like brightness, contrast, saturation, clarity, etc., as well as pimple removal. Nothing major.



Exactly, just small things that won't do anything but make the picture more pleasing to the eye without compromising the photo pureness per se.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Exactly, just small things that won't do anything but make the picture more pleasing to the eye without compromising the photo pureness per se.



I think I'll start doing what you and Travis do then if my colour shots don't come out all that great. Sometimes I get some great colour shots (take a look through this thread), but other times they come out a bit dull. Since I've stopped using automatic/pre-loaded settings and I've started to use manual settings, I've been getting much better photos overall.


----------



## Ramodkk

Good! Just wondering, do you make your photos B&W with software? Or do you take them like that with the camera?


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> Good! Just wondering, do you make your photos B&W with software? Or do you take them like that with the camera?



I personally tend to do it after the fact. Don't do it much with the camera. Just too much of a hassle to change it.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Good! Just wondering, do you make your photos B&W with software? Or do you take them like that with the camera?



I take them in B&W with the camera. All I have to do change it from colour to B&W is press a button and then just choose what colour settings I want. Takes all of a few seconds.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh I see. You should try to take them in color all the time, even if you plan on taking a B&W shot. It doesn't hurt to take it in color just in case you like it once it's on the computer screen or after a few edits. You can always "unsaturate" it with photo editing software. 

Just a tip!


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Oh I see. You should try to take them in color all the time, even if you plan on taking a B&W shot. It doesn't hurt to take it in color just in case you like it once it's on the computer screen or after a few edits. You can always "unsaturate" it with photo editing software.
> 
> Just a tip!



Thanks for the tip. 

Just wondering, if I wanted to take B&W shots what would be the best way to do it? Which way would give me the best photo? Would using the B&W mode on the camera or using tools within Photoshop to make the image B&W give me a better shot?


----------



## spirit

One from a while back, but I edited it a bit today.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Just wondering, if I wanted to take B&W shots what would be the best way to do it? Which way would give me the best photo? Would using the B&W mode on the camera or using tools within Photoshop to make the image B&W give me a better shot?



I'd change the saturation to B&W with photoshop after the fact. Just make a mental note of which one(s) you want in monochrome. That way if you want that picture in color, it's already in color and you don't regret not getting a color shot


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd change the saturation to B&W with photoshop after the fact. Just make a mental note of which one(s) you want in monochrome. That way if you want that picture in color, it's already in color and you don't regret not getting a color shot



Ok thanks.  Will start doing that. I went out this morning actually and actually took all the photos in colour for once.


----------



## spirit

Quite pleased with this.  






It's even in colour too.


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice picture! You caught lots of detail in the center, you can even see the texture of the flower pistil. Just one thing, you might have over-saturated it a tiny bit; the intense blue caused some minor detail loss on the petals.

But hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Very nice picture! You caught lots of detail in the center, you can even see the texture of the flower pistil. Just one thing, you might have over-saturated it a tiny bit; the intense blue caused some minor detail loss on the petals.
> 
> But hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



Thanks!  I didn't actually edit this one, this is the original shot copied straight off the camera. I agree with the over saturation, I reckon using a higher shutter speed to allow less light in would have given me a better overall photo. I use manual settings on my S4000 by the way - automatic modes don't work great.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You may even have a setting on the camera itself to lower saturation levels.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> You may even have a setting on the camera itself to lower saturation levels.



Possibly... You had a Fuji in the past so you should know what I'm on about here - right now I'm using F-Chrome colour settings which I believe increases saturation and generally gives you brighter, more vibrant photos, right? Would using F-Standard work out better for most of time? 

I'll have to do some experimenting with the two and see if there is actually a big difference.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I always shot on auto with my Fuji


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's one from today:


----------



## Justin

^Nice shot, man! I'm not brave enough to photograph a spider. 

http://500px.com/photo/8665107


----------



## Punk

Good one ramodkk!!

New ones coming soon


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Quite pleased with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even in colour too.


I hope you don't mind, I made a few tweaks.  Working with a low quality JPG though is a bit harder than editing RAW files.






All I did was lower the saturation, boosted the contrast, and tweaked the levels a bit.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## spirit

It looks better Geoff.  As Omar was saying earlier, the over saturation meant that the detail didn't really come out on the petals, but now the saturation has been lowered you can see it more clearly.

I'll do an edit with the original JPEG and post it up in a bit.


----------



## spirit

Not edited.







Edited.


----------



## Geoff

The second one is very unique!


----------



## spirit

Cheers. :good: 

...but in a good way or a bad way? lol I edited it to increase saturation and the exposure and the contrast.


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Cheers. :good:
> 
> ...but in a good way or a bad way? lol I edited it to increase saturation and the exposure and the contrast.



In a good way.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> In a good way.



Thanks.  Editing the photo definitely made it look better though. I didn't make too many changes, but it's just the small adjustments which can make all the difference.


----------



## Punk

vistakid10 said:
			
		

> Edited.



Great one!!

Do you shoot in RAW or JPEG?


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Great one!!
> 
> Do you shoot in RAW or JPEG?



Cheers!  I use a bridge camera (Fuji S4000) so I don't think I can shoot in RAW? The files which the camera produces or JPGs or JPEGs I think. 

Just going to do some Googling to find out if I can shoot in RAW with the S4000, don't think I can though.


----------



## netbooks_hate_me

voyagerfan99 said:


> He posted the wrong link. I've since fixed his link.



for your info its her not his XD
but thanks for fixing it


----------



## spirit

Edited again.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here.






Which is better?




or


----------



## Geoff

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


Why did you pick the same avatar as voyagerfan?  I thought it was him at first.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why did you pick the same avatar as voyagerfan?  I thought it was him at first.



That's why I changed mine (again) yesterday after he changed his to that one.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

it isn't the same one. His said o rly?, and mine says no, not rly. I put that one on, because I thought it was funny for us to have those. Which is why it sucks that he changed it.


----------



## Darren

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> it isn't the same one. His said o rly?, and mine says no, not rly. I put that one on, because I thought it was funny for us to have those. Which is why it sucks that he changed it.



Nope, it's not.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Forum etiquette is that you do not use the same avatar as another member.
The one you are using right now while not exactly the same is still the same.


----------



## Ramodkk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why did you pick the same avatar as voyagerfan?  I thought it was him at first.



Tricked me once or twice too man


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Here.
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


Colour, but I think you need to edit it a bit to give it better saturation and colours. 

See, here's one I took last night.






and then I edited it using Photoshop to get this.






Looks better, doesn't it? I think if you edited your colour one a bit too you could get some nice results.


----------



## Geoff

Love it Jason!  The darks are just a bit too dark, but it still looks great


----------



## spirit

Thanks Geoff.  Could always just quickly change the contrast a bit I guess.


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## Punk

Awesome photo Vista!!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Awesome photo Vista!!



Cheers! :good: You can call me Jason if you like.


----------



## Punk

vistakid10 said:


> Cheers! :good: You can call me Jason if you like.



Will try, I have bad memory when it comes down to people I don't know in real life


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Will try, I have bad memory when it comes down to people I don't know in real life



 don't worry, we all forget stuff.


----------



## spirit

One of the first photos I took on the S4000. Taken at Cromer beach on January 28th 2012, not edited in any way. Was just looking back through all the photos I've taken (around 6200 in 6 months!) and thought this was quite a nice shot.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Punk

First and last are awesome!!

Colors are great! Good job on the editing, it's close to perfect!

Great job on your photos lately Jason! (See that! I did it! I remembered ... Ok I had to look up the older post )


----------



## spirit

Cheers, here's another from tonight. Those weren't edited by the way, they were just copied straight off the camera and uploaded to Photobucket; but this photo has been edited a bit.


----------



## Ramodkk

The first flower one is excellent! The third one too, looks off a fantasy movie.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> The first flower one is excellent! The third one too, looks off a fantasy movie.



Thanks.  I shot them using an incandescent white balance, hence the blue tinge.


----------



## Gun

They're all amazing! I love the second flower one with the bug on it .


----------



## spirit

Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice pano Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice pano Jason :good:



Thanks Travis. That's gotta be one of the best panoramics I've done so far.


----------



## MBGraphics

A few from this weekend.


----------



## spirit

First shot of the Lambo (Gallardo?), the front view of the Audi R8 and the rear view of the Nissan GTR are my favs.  They're great photos.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jason everyone of em looks shweet man  <3


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Jason everyone of em looks shweet man  <3



 all the photos here? lol


----------



## Justin

Sweet mother of Aventador! Good stuff MB.


----------



## Perkomate

how did you manage to see all those cars in one place... I am jealous...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Perkomate said:


> how did you manage to see all those cars in one place... I am jealous...



It's an event called "Cars and Coffee". People with rare, exotic, or really nice cars go to drink coffee and talk cars. It's been shown on "Chasing Classic Cars" before.

http://irvine.carsandcoffee.info/


----------



## Perkomate

oh, cars and coffee. I've heard about that. Was there by any chance a red or silver Nissan C10 Skyline there?


----------



## Fatback

A few from a trip to the Zoo


----------



## MBGraphics

Vista, jn is right, it's the Lamborghini LP700-4 Aventador, my personal favorite supercar at the moment haha. And thank you all for the compliments! 

Perkomate- There is a local Saturday morning show that is hosted every week here in SoCal (Irvine to be specific) called Cars & Coffee, there's always TONS of cars packed in a pretty good sized parking lot every week. Ranging from motorcycles to Imports, exotics, muscle, supercars ect of all years and makes. It really has a huge variety of amazing cars, all brought together by one thing - the love of their cars and others. It's really a pretty amazing show, everyone there is there because they love cars in general and have a respect for one another and their vehicle as car lovers. Because of the uniqueness of this particular show, we get to be among the first groups of people to view newly (or about to be) released cars. If I remember correctly we've been some of the first to see the Aventador before it was released, the Lexus LFA, Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca edition, Fisker Karma, Audi R8 (and the V10), Ferrari 458 Italia. That's all I remember off the top of my head but I know there's been tons more. Pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## Gun

Fatback said:


> A few from a trip to the Zoo



Awesome pics! Especially the parrot .


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's an event called "Cars and Coffee". People with rare, exotic, or really nice cars go to drink coffee and talk cars. It's been shown on "Chasing Classic Cars" before.
> 
> http://irvine.carsandcoffee.info/


There's one in Maryland as well, I wonder if there's one in Boston.  If so we should both go!


----------



## spirit

More flowers


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> There's one in Maryland as well, I wonder if there's one in Boston.  If so we should both go!



There's one trying to form for the Hudson Valley area. That's the only one around New England.


----------



## byteninja2

https://picasaweb.google.com/101501978184541068243/June272012 Take your pick.
Taken with just a standard point and shoot, the Cannon Power Shot SD1400 IS, before I get a nice camera.
My favorites:




Got more pics that are better being uploaded.


----------



## Fatback

S3AnD3 said:


> Awesome pics! Especially the parrot .



Thanks!

Some of lighting I took Monday











45sec exposure got the stars and a little strike in the back






and a few of my fiance 
















and just a random one


----------



## voyagerfan99

Lightning is something I've wanted to try nabbing lately. That and fireworks. Gonna get plenty of chances for fireworks in the coming week!

Also, great shot of the parrot.


----------



## Fatback

Yeah I'm still figuring out whats the best settings to use. I usually have more success with short exposures like 1-3 secs with ISO at around 400-800 and on burst mode then long exposures at a low ISO. I am looking forward to the upcoming fireworks as well. I missed last years because I forgot to put my CF card in my camera and I didn't realize it until I pushed the shutter when the first ones went up. I was mad at myself for a while about that.


----------



## spirit

The shots of the various animals at the zoo and the lightning are fantastic! 

Very well done! I'm looking forward to November 5th when I get some shots of the fireworks for Bonfire Night. You've only go to wait until July 4th though. 

Here are some of my favourites from this morning. Sorry if the shots of the flowers are getting a bit repetitive, but I like them.  I loved your Photo Tourney entry for the flowers competition by the way, Dale (that is your name right, Fatback?)


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> The shots of the various animals at the zoo and the lightning are fantastic!
> 
> Very well done! I'm looking forward to November 5th when I get some shots of the fireworks for Bonfire Night. You've only go to wait until July 4th though.
> 
> Here are some of my favourites from this morning. Sorry if the shots of the flowers are getting a bit repetitive, but I like them.  I loved your Photo Tourney entry for the flowers competition by the way, Dale (that is your name right, Fatback?)



Thanks Jason  yep that's my name  I used to take shoot a lot of flowers as well. Now I am focusing more on my portraits. I have found that my photography style has changed a lot over the years. BTW what program do you use to edit? I like how you edit the flowers


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:


> Thanks Jason  yep that's my name  I used to take shoot a lot of flowers as well. Now I am focusing more on my portraits. I have found that my photography style has changed a lot over the years. BTW what program do you use to edit? I like how you edit the flowers



Hey Dale. I use Photoshop Extended CS5.1 to edit. Those photos above weren't edited all that much, I just changed the contrast and saturation a bit. They were shot using the incandescent white balance setting on my camera, hence the blue tinge. Pleased you liked them.


----------



## Punk

Love the last one Jason!!

Here are four new from this afternoon. Went to one of my favorite places for photography .


----------



## Fatback

vistakid10 said:


> Hey Dale. I use Photoshop Extended CS5.1 to edit. Those photos above weren't edited all that much, I just changed the contrast and saturation a bit. They were shot using the incandescent white balance setting on my camera, hence the blue tinge. Pleased you liked them.



I use Photoshop as well. I have CS4 on my desktop and CS5 on my laptop. I prefer CS4 though cause I've used to it more. You should get the Imagenomic plug-ins. I use them all the time. The Noiseware one works great. Takes out almost all noise and still leaves 99% of the detail. It makes using ISO's like 800 and up no problem(unless your camera has good noise reduction then that's not a worry anyways). Also the Portraiture plug-in is great if you do a lot of portraits. I haven't used the Grain one yet. I like my photos with out grain plus if I need it I can just throw my ISO on 1600 and have all the grain I need 

http://www.imagenomic.com/


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Love the last one Jason!!
> 
> Here are four new from this afternoon. Went to one of my favorite places for photography


They're all really good! First and last are my favourite though. :good:



Fatback said:


> I use Photoshop as well. I have CS4 on my desktop and CS5 on my laptop. I prefer CS4 though cause I've used to it more. You should get the Imagenomic plug-ins. I use them all the time. The Noiseware one works great. Takes out almost all noise and still leaves 99% of the detail. It makes using ISO's like 800 and up no problem(unless your camera has good noise reduction then that's not a worry anyways). Also the Portraiture plug-in is great if you do a lot of portraits. I haven't used the Grain one yet. I like my photos with out grain plus if I need it I can just throw my ISO on 1600 and have all the grain I need
> 
> http://www.imagenomic.com/


Yeah we have CS4 at school. I don't think there's an awful lot of difference between CS4 and CS5/5.5 to be honest; but I downloaded the trial for CS6 a couple of weeks back and installed it on a virtual machine I had and I didn't really like it. Didn't like the UI all that much. Think I'll stick with 5.5.

I'll take a look into the Imagenomic plug-ins. Usually I stick to ISO-64/100/250 when shooting, I really go higher than 250. I think I can up to around 800 before I start get noise and grain.You have to buy all of those plug-ins don't you?

Anyway, here's a shot of the moon I got last night (taken at full 30x optical zoom).






It's not the best photo I've ever taken but I still think it's pretty good. Good test of the zoom. You can see some of craters and stuff. Too bad it wasn't a full moon.

Here's a crop of the same image.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Lightning is something I've wanted to try nabbing lately. That and fireworks. Gonna get plenty of chances for fireworks in the coming week!
> 
> Also, great shot of the parrot.


You should have snapped a picture of the lightning that hit your house


----------



## mx344

One I took today


----------



## The_Other_One

Sooo...  I had not been exploring abandoned locations in years and my girlfriend was interested in the supernatural and such.  So, what better place to re-visit than one of the first abandoned locations I went to...the Brian Center (an abandoned retirement home)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Go bump the urban exploration thread :good: Need more activity over there.


----------



## spirit

@ The_Other_One, love the first shot of the shards of glass! 

Here's http://www.computerforum.com/212079-urban-exploration-thread.html


----------



## spirit

My ATC parade shoes, once I had bulled/shined them up again (with help/tips from mikeb2817!).


----------



## Fatback




----------



## voyagerfan99

Very cool shot Dale :good:


----------



## tremmor

vistakid10 said:


> My ATC parade shoes, once I had bulled/shined them up again (with help/tips from mikeb2817!).



Didn't spit shit the tips These are wing tips in the military. 
At least in military school.


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Travis


----------



## spirit

This sky this evening (edited a bit).


----------



## G80FTW

These are nothing special really. I was just testing the camera on my new Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket phone.  I love it.  How it reacts in different lighting, which is very well:


----------



## Motoxrdude

Damn, i spent about the last hour looking through your guys photos. I have to say *most* of you guys are very inspiring. Here are a couple of my favorites of mine. I'm a complete newb btw lol.


----------



## spirit

Love the first and second shots especially! The first one is so clear the water looks like glass - absolutely beautiful! :good:

What camera do you use?


----------



## Justin

3rd, 4th and 5th are my faves. Stunning work!


----------



## spirit

Shame about the sign on the tree *sigh* - didn't notice that when I was taking the shot.

Here's another:


----------



## Ramodkk

Low-light of my new toys:

50mm 
f/2.8
1/45
ISO 800


----------



## voyagerfan99

Matt, I jelly you got such nice places to photograph


----------



## mx344

A recent  old photo tho, just re-edit.



IMG_2555 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## wolfeking

Jason and Jonny said I should try editing. So here is my abortions at it. :/ 





This horn looks a little classier in B&W. 





Crop and a little but of colour fix.


----------



## spirit

Looks like a good start, Wolfe. The next thing to think about is where you take your photos. For example, in the first one I can see your taskbar and the Computer Forum in the background. 

I probably like the second one best.


----------



## wolfeking

Well I don't have too much space to take pics.  Less I sit in the middle of the floor and take them.  When I get the desktop back together, Ill try a shot of my Yamaha with the floor as the background and see how it goes.


----------



## spirit

Yeah that would be better. I may go outside somewhere and get some pics of somewhere today. Weather looks nice for a change!


----------



## wolfeking

I would do some nature pics, but that would quite a ride.


----------



## spirit

Amazing what being bored can result in...











It's a CD. Was bored in the car with my camera and a CD.


----------



## Ramodkk

Sorry had to do it!



vistakid10 said:


> It's a CD.


----------



## spirit

Could have maybe been a DVD. 

Whad'ya think of all the colours?


----------



## Ankur

vistakid10 said:


> Could have maybe been a DVD.


----------



## spirit

I do say...


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a nice sunset. Is that edited Jason?


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's a nice sunset. Is that edited Jason?



Yeah edited just a bit...


----------



## spirit

Travis, the original looks closer to this:






I was just playing around with Colour Balance last night on Photoshop so I made the sky look all red in the last photo. That photo has been edited a bit too but I've changed things like the saturation and the contrast, not done any major alternations.


----------



## Punk

Got back from vacations in La Escala (Spain):


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just a bit, huh Jason?  Still looks cool


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just a bit, huh Jason?  Still looks cool



Yeah I know.  The one I posted this morning also looks good I think, but I prefer the one with all the reds.


----------



## spirit

An older one (from February I think), but edited slightly. Looks nice I think! 






Not edited massively.


----------



## Ankur

^Hmm I have seen it somewhere, probably in the waterscape tourney.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> ^Hmm I have seen it somewhere, probably in the waterscape tourney.



Yep.  But the one I posted in the waterscape tourney was 4:3 and un-edited, this one is 16:9 and edited slightly to give better colours.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Too much blue tint in my opinion.


----------



## Ramodkk

vistakid10 said:


> Travis, the original looks closer to this:



I like the overall tone on this one a lot better than the edited one.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Too much blue tint in my opinion.



I agree with Travis!


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> I like the overall tone on this one a lot better than the edited one.


Thanks, yeah I like that one too but I like the red skies.  

As for the snowy scene photo, the original photo had a tint on it but I 'intensified' it a bit, maybe I went OTT?


----------



## G80FTW

You know, Iv always wanted to get back into photography. But never had the money for it. Back in the day I always wanted the Canon Rebel XT or the Nikon D90.  But, since I bought my new phone I discovered its so much better than my old Nikon CPE990 (crica 1998) which was my second camera and was pretty close to a DSLR without the DSLR part   (most all the settings were changeable)

More pictures with my Galaxy S2 Skyrocket:









Amazing for a phone. And these were taken in my attic where its nearly pitch black only using the built in LED flash which is pretty amazing and it does an epic job of balancing the exposure of the flash.


----------



## spirit

Went on a trip to Hampton Court Palace & Gardens in London today. I took hundreds of photos, but here are my favourites.

The entrance from behind







Entrance ceiling







Various corridors












Statue







Some plants in the garden












Various shots inside a building

















Union Flag







And to finish off, a totally Photoshopped (but quite pretty) shot of a 'canal' which had been built in the gardens.


----------



## wolfeking

Classic GM rust over the wheel arch in the truck bed.  
Can't really read the badge, but I am going to guess thats a 2.5 TBI "iron duke", right? or is it a 2.8? 
Looks like its been put through hell and back again. 

Now, my pics.  Marching band tomorrow!!  So pulled out my '69 director, cleaned it a little, greased the slides, and realized that the first is always the best.  
No editing done, as I suck donkey at it. 








1.3cm dent. I really want to get that repaired, but I am almost sure that the cost would be more than a replacement horn. But I love this one.


----------



## Ramodkk

You definitely have a photographer's eye Vista :good: keep 'em coming!


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> You definitely have a photographer's eye Vista :good: keep 'em coming!



Thanks Omar! (that is your name isn't it?) I like the statue one best myself, but I also like the orange flower and I quite like the shot of the corridors too. 

Sure I'll get many more over the next week or so. The sun is out all week and I'm off school.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> Classic GM rust over the wheel arch in the truck bed.
> Can't really read the badge, but I am going to guess thats a 2.5 TBI "iron duke", right? or is it a 2.8?
> Looks like its been put through hell and back again.



Haha, its a friend of mines truck who is just kinda storing it at my house but said I can drive it whenever I want. But he wont sell it to me 

Its a 1989 2WD 2.5L S4 fuel injected with almost 200k miles on it and she almost still runs like new in terms of the engine.  The engine is rusted to shit, but the only time the CEL comes on is at 45mph because the EGR valve needs cleaned out (cant find the damn thing!) but once it sorts itself out it goes back off.  Its also a 5-speed standard and shifts really smooth no grinding except it takes it a while to get into reverse.....


----------



## Perkomate

Just one picture from a car show yesterday. From a Valiant Charger (no relation to the yank charger). This is with no editing either, just straight out of the camera.


----------



## spirit

Very nice Perko! You have a Pentax D-SLR don't you?


----------



## Perkomate

vistakid10 said:


> Very nice Perko! You have a Pentax D-SLR don't you?



yeah, K7. We could've got the K5 but it was a few hundred more and didn't offer a heap more features.


----------



## spirit

Some from today. Quite a lot of beach panoramas.











One of my cats.

Here are some beach panos. I've been experimenting with panoramas lately. I've been taken them on the camera itself and sometimes it doesn't quite stitch the photos together seamlessly. I may quit making the panos on the camera and start using the photomerge tool in Photoshop to stitch them together instead. Would this be a better way to take panoramic shots? 





















Not a pano.






Not a pano.


----------



## spirit

OK so I've been outside taking panoramic photos today, I didn't use the panoramic mode on the camera though, I used the photomerge tool in Photoshop to blend photos together which I took.

Here are some shots of Norwich.  These are all resized by the way, the original files (especially the panoramas) were massive. About 10-14MB per panorama! 

Norwich Cathedral:







The Forum, Norwich:







Skyline of the city centre, as viewed from the castle:







Norwich Castle







Norwich Cathedral







The Royal Arcade, Norwich












Here's one of Wymondham, the Market Cross in the town centre.







What I've found is that creating panoramas with Photoshop is much better than using the camera's mode as the stitches are seamless. 

Here's a hot of the sunset tonight - un-edited!


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent panoramas there vista!

Here's a pic from my first K-5 photoshoot! I'm very pleased with the ISO performance form this camera! This is ISO 1600


----------



## spirit

Very good for ISO 1600! My camera goes grainy at about 800 I think. I use 64 nearly all the time anyway. 

Lovely photo by the way! :good: How do you get the black border around the edge of your photos?

Thanks for the comments on my pano shots.  Using Photoshop to make panoramas is so much better than using the camera's panorama mode. All the photos stitch much better. I'm going to the Lake District in about a month's time, should get some lovely panoramic shots there.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

vistakid10 said:


> Some from today. Quite a lot of beach panoramas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my cats.
> 
> Here are some beach panos. I've been experimenting with panoramas lately. I've been taken them on the camera itself and sometimes it doesn't quite stitch the photos together seamlessly. I may quit making the panos on the camera and start using the photomerge tool in Photoshop to stitch them together instead. Would this be a better way to take panoramic shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a pano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a pano.



What beach was this? Yarmouth? Cromer?


----------



## spirit

EclipticShell said:


> What beach was this? Yarmouth? Cromer?



Overstrand.  Near Cromer.

The other shots from yesterday are in Norwich and Wymondham.


----------



## Gun

I'm not going to quote your post but excellent shots Jason!


----------



## Perkomate

EclipticShell said:


> What beach was this? Yarmouth? Cromer?



just by the way, this isn't an angry post or anything, but if you're quoting a photo post then just put like <snip> or something in place of the photos, so that the quoted post isn't a few pages long.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> just by the way, this isn't an angry post or anything, but if you're quoting a photo post then just put like <snip> or something in place of the photos, so that the quoted post isn't a few pages long.



Well. We can't help it, he is new after all.


----------



## spirit

S3AnD3 said:


> I'm not going to quote your post but excellent shots Jason!



Cheers Sean!  I took some today as well which I will hopefully upload and share shortly.


----------



## GaryCantley

vistakid10 said:


> Overstrand.  Near Cromer.
> 
> The other shots from yesterday are in Norwich and Wymondham.



Even I could tell it wasnt Yarmouth 

Good shots kiddo, I'll be there in about an hour having a wander round the City.


----------



## spirit

GaryCantley said:


> Even I could tell it wasnt Yarmouth
> 
> Good shots kiddo, I'll be there in about an hour having a wander round the City.



Cheers. 

Yeah Yarmouth is full of chavs and arcades isn't it? 

Edit: from today:


----------



## Jamebonds1

There is my picture from long ago.  

Those are my 3d design i made.  









And my vivid color picture.


----------



## spirit

Hey I like the two bottom photos and the photo of the Challenger best!  Well done!


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Hey I like the two bottom photos and the photo of the Challenger best!  Well done!



Yeah. I accident post that show my private oops.  I should had edit it first to cover number on car.


----------



## spirit

I also like the close up shot of the fairly light. When Christmas comes around I'll have to see if I can get a macro shot of some LED lights. 

If you like shots with vivid colours, take a look at these I posted a few weeks ago http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread-506.html#post1785870


----------



## Jamebonds1

Okay. I just done with edit post.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I also like the close up shot of the fairly light. When Christmas comes around I'll have to see if I can get a macro shot of some LED lights.
> 
> If you like shots with vivid colours, take a look at these I posted a few weeks ago http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread-506.html#post1785870



It is pretty nice picture with LED   Picture would be good with camera tripod and something that hold CD and LED.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Okay. here is my edit picture.  




I paint with my friend.





EDIT.  there is bug in photobucket but it is all good. I fixed it.


----------



## Gun

Nice shots Jason! The last one is creeping me out .

Yours look really neat as well Jamesbonds!


----------



## spirit

S3AnD3 said:


> Nice shots Jason! The last one is creeping me out .


Haha yeah the last one is kind of creepy. Wanted to try something a little different. Off to the zoo today, should get some nice photos.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here is my firework July 4 2010.


----------



## spirit

Tigers! Taken at the zoo today.


----------



## Jamebonds1




----------



## spirit

Some more animals from the zoo yesterday. 
















Hopefully they're not too big. :/


----------



## Gun

So you got to the ZOO!  Yet again Jason, nice shots!

Especially that crocodile or alligator.


----------



## spirit

Cheers Sean! Yeah I got to the Zoo. Just back from a holiday in York, lovely city. Gonna upload the pics soon! 

It's an alligator I think. 

Edit: Here's a shot I got today in York, will upload the rest tomorrow. Got some nice panoramas which I will share too.


----------



## spirit

Some shots of York and various other places in Yorkshire.

Here are some panoramas of the River Swale at Richmond.

















Here is a shot of the Swale







Waterfall on the Swale







York Minster







Window in a prison cell in the Castle Museum in York







The Mallard Steam Locomotive at the National Railway Museum in York  -one of the fastest steam locomotives in the world.


----------



## spirit

Been using Photoshop to put borders around some of my recent photos. Hopefully I'll get these shots professionally printed and then I can put them on my noticeboard.


----------



## Benny Boy

The borders have a matting effect. Looks nice.


----------



## spirit

Thanks!  Couldn't believe how easy it was to put those borders on. I watched a tutorial on YouTube and then I felt a bit like an idiot as it was so simple to do!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice work with the borders Jason!

Got back from the beach today, this would be my first trip with the K-5.


----------



## spirit

Thanks Omar! I really like the borders, they were very easy to do as well!

Some great shots there, the third one was well timed! :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some shots from my vacation last week


----------



## spirit

Love the third and fourth one! Stunning! :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Niagara Falls is really quite beautiful at night.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Niagara Falls is really quite beautiful at night.



It sure is! I'd love to go. 

I've taken a few shots today, will upload later.


----------



## tremmor

voyagerfan99 said:


> Niagara Falls is really quite beautiful at night.



Loved it also Voyagerfan. Got married there and took wife there for our 30th anniversary. Been married 44 yrs. Everytime we go on a vacation i always did say it was our anniversary. Always and have given us the sweet and if not we always had flowers and bottle of wine. Try it sometime. Love the casino too. The last time we went I hit slot machines for $800. Had only been there for about 10 minutes. Told mama it was time to go.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tremmor said:


> Loved it also Voyagerfan. Got married there and took wife there for our 30th anniversary. Been married 44 yrs. Everytime we go on a vacation i always did say it was our anniversary. Always and have given us the sweet and if not we always had flowers and bottle of wine. Try it sometime. Love the casino too. The last time we went I hit slot machines for $800. Had only been there for about 10 minutes. Told mama it was time to go.



Didn't wanna ruin the luck, huh? lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

More from vacation.

My brother playing a public piano in Brookfield Place in Toronto, ON





9 shot HDR


----------



## AntimatterAsh

voyagerfan99 said:


> More from vacation.
> 
> My brother playing a public piano in Brookfield Place in Toronto, ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 shot HDR



woah!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The shots from Niagara are more impressive to me IMO



voyagerfan99 said:


> Some shots from my vacation last week


----------



## AntimatterAsh

My first attempt, took on my crapberry phone, so thats why it has a shoddy resoloution.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

and of london...


----------



## spirit

Ah my London ones can be found here http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread-459.html#post1741182 

My photography has gotten much better since then.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jason, I await the day you get a DSLR


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I was looking for the "Like" button for your post haha, this is not FB.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Jason, I await the day you get a DSLR



Haha yeah well the Fuji is good enough for the time being, how much better is an SLR exactly?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Haha yeah well the Fuji is good enough for the time being, how much better is an SLR exactly?



I think Rebels start at $750. Pentax is a good cheap brand.


----------



## spirit

Would this be a good camera to start with Travis? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1344195339&sr=1-2


----------



## llevvi

*The last wedding I worked...*


----------



## llevvi

There, I used a Canon T2i


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Would this be a good camera to start with Travis? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1344195339&sr=1-2



It's a recent model and could be a decent entry level, yeah. Though if you could, spring a bit more money I'd get the T2i instead. Or maybe try and pick up a cheap 40D. Biggest difference is video. The 40D doesn't shoot video.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's a recent model and could be a decent entry level, yeah. Though if you could, spring a bit more money I'd get the T2i instead. Or maybe try and pick up a cheap 40D. Biggest difference is video. The 40D doesn't shoot video.



This one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Canon-EOS...CamerasPhoto_DigitalCameras_DigitalCameras_JN

I'll have to save for a while but do you reckon it'd be worth saving up for?


----------



## Ramodkk

If you like photography (which you obviously do!), and you're willing to learn more, then a DSLR is probably the best investment you'll make in your life! No kidding


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> If you like photography (which you obviously do!), and you're willing to learn more, then a DSLR is probably the best investment you'll make in your life! No kidding



Right well I'd better get saving then I think. May be a little while yet though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

DSLR's are good investments because it takes a few years for their value to go down. I learned everything about DSLR'S from my 50D as it was my first one and I got it for crazy cheap.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Forgot to post this one.


----------



## Fatback

When you do save up enough for a DSLR then don't just order one off the internet. Go to a local store that sells them and hold a few to see what you like. That is how I picked my Sony. I liked the feel of it and the controls over the Canons and Nikon's I tried. I was going to go Pentax but I got the Sony cheaper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I bought mine off my boss. He bought it for dirt cheap off some random guy, and it was just sitting at the shop. I had the opportunity to play with it here and there and when I waved the money under his nose he just couldn't say no  Too bad you can't get over to NYC and check out B&H Photo. No better place to try out all the different cameras.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Too bad you can't get over to NYC and check out B&H Photo. No better place to try out all the different cameras.


...well actually there is. A new camera store opened up in Norwich called Wex and it's the biggest camera/photography store in the country. They sell second hand too, so I may be able to get a good deal. Not sure. But the point is it's in Norwich and that's very close to where I live. 

Thanks for all the advice though Travis, Dale and Omar.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Always good to have something similar to B&H for you to experience :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Always good to have something similar to B&H for you to experience :good:



Yeah... I asked Dad to take me there a while ago and he said "you'd come out with something expensive" lol.  

Is there a "best brand" of D-SLR? I know people on here like Canon and Pentax, are Nikon any good? Which brands tend to be the cheapest?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pentax is cheap. The good thing about them is they're weather sealed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo61t5fH6Qw

Nikon is good and just below Canon for price. Both Canon and Nikon are great brands and compete well in price and performance. In the end, it's just personal preference on which brand you want to go with.

Check out DigitalRevTV on YouTube. He reviews a whole bunch of different cameras. And he's quite entertaining to watch!
http://www.youtube.com/user/DigitalRevCom/videos


----------



## Justin

Only thing to watch out for Nikon is on the lower end camera bodies, if it doesn't have a focus motor some lenses won't autofocus. That's the reason why I ended up with Canon because everything works.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Pentax is cheap. The good thing about them is they're weather sealed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo61t5fH6Qw
> 
> Nikon is good and just below Canon for price. Both Canon and Nikon are great brands and compete well in price and performance. In the end, it's just personal preference on which brand you want to go with.
> 
> Check out DigitalRevTV on YouTube. He reviews a whole bunch of different cameras. And he's quite entertaining to watch!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DigitalRevCom/videos


Hmmm... the weather sealing on the Pnetaxes seems to work well, that soldier covered both of his cameras in sand and then put them in the shower and they still worked. That would be handy in Britain, especially the weather sealing!  The trouble is here Pentax are more expensive than Cannon it seems - well on eBay and Amazon they are. Will have a look on Wex.

I watched that guy's video on the 1100D vs the second hand 40D, seems the 40D has the better performance and build quality but the 1100D can take photos at a much higher ISO and it can record video which may or may not be handy. 

Tough decision really, got plenty of time to decide yet though. I'm not sure how long it will take me to save up for a D-SLR though, could be a while. Birthday's coming up soon though. 



jnskyliner34 said:


> Only thing to watch out for Nikon is on the lower end camera bodies, if it doesn't have a focus motor some lenses won't autofocus. That's the reason why I ended up with Canon because everything works.


Ehh I think I'll just go for a Pentax or a Canon, they seem to be the preferred brands. Any other good brands I should know about? How about Sony?


----------



## Justin

Sony cameras are good, not sure about their lenses though.


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> Sony cameras are good, not sure about their lenses though.



Hmm may just go for the 1100D, looks pretty cheap and good. Can't find the T2i anywhere in the UK.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Hmm may just go for the 1100D, looks pretty cheap and good. Can't find the T2i anywhere in the UK.



It's known as the 550D in Europe 

And once you've made a decision on a camera, try shopping on B&H Photo to see how prices work for you. They ship internationally.


----------



## Ramodkk

spirit said:


> Ehh I think I'll just go for a Pentax or a Canon, they seem to be the preferred brands. Any other good brands I should know about? How about Sony?



Don't go by what people say. If you're speaking numbers, Pentax is far from the preferred brand. Canon and Nikon are actually the leaders right now. Pentax just happens to make its way with very well equipped cameras at affordable prices (price/performance ratio) compared to Canon and Nikon. Nikon is well known for it's almost non-failing, awesome, accurate flash performance. Canon has the best lens line-up (in my opinion) and tends to always have the newest pieces of technology and little cool features. But all brands are good,  don't try to find the most popular or the preferred brand.

Honestly, Dale is the only person I know who uses a Sony DSLR and I'm sure he loves it. Bob trusts his Pentax more than anything. Ben shoots with a Nikon. And there's a reason Geoff, Travis and Justin went Canon; It's down to personal preference.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's known as the 550D in Europe
> 
> And once you've made a decision on a camera, try shopping on B&H Photo to see how prices work for you. They ship internationally.



Ah yes found the 550D on eBay and Amazon, it's a bit more expensive than the 1100D, is it really worth the extra money? 

Had a look on B&H and they've discontinued the 550D/T2i.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The benefits of the 550D are worth it in my opinion. Gives you more room to grow before you're ready to move on to a bigger and better DSLR.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> The benefits of the 550D are worth it in my opinion. Gives you more room to grow before you're ready to move on to a bigger and better DSLR.



Eh better start saving then. 

I've just been out and taken a few shots. I'll upload them in a bit, need to edit them first.


----------



## Fatback

One of the biggest reason I picked Sony is because you can use Minolta lens that date back to the 70s. You can get them cheap off ebay and some of the glass is still better then what you can buy new today. Pentax has a good selection of old lens as well which is why I considered them. Also both Sony and Pentax have built in Stabilization in the bodies so you don't have to pay more for lenses with that feature like you do with Nikon and Canon. Really it's just down to preference. I recommend trying at lest one of each brand out if possible.


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

Little blurry on the leaf, but otherwise good :good:


----------



## spirit

Thanks Travis.  Yeah I had to use a relatively high (for my camera) ISO to get the leaf, so the photo came out a bit grainy, so I edited it a bit to remove the grain and the result was it's a bit blurry. Oh well.

...and I know a D-SLR would take photos at a higher ISO with less noise, yes...


----------



## mx344

spirit said:


> Ah yes found the 550D on eBay and Amazon, it's a bit more expensive than the 1100D, is it really worth the extra money?
> 
> Had a look on B&H and they've discontinued the 550D/T2i.



I'd go for the 500d, save 50bucks. You won't find any noticeable difference in image quality of the 550d and 500d.

The XXXd are alot better feel than the XXXXd's


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> I'd go for the 500d, save 50bucks. You won't find any noticeable difference in image quality of the 550d and 500d.
> 
> The XXXd are alot better feel than the XXXXd's



Hmm over here the 550D is cheaper by about £60 or so. 550D is £520 from Amazon, 500D is £580. 

Still a lot of money, would take me a long while to save up that much. I think if I'm going to get a D-SLR something like an 1100D is what I'd get, it's a good £200 cheaper.


----------



## mx344

hmmm. thats weird lol.

Well, go with the 1100, it will be more around the performance of a 450d, only a little better, due to the newer tech. But Again, the step to a DSLR from any non DSLR will be a big one...
I started with a 300D, took beautiful images, so its okay to start lower


----------



## voyagerfan99

Oh the wonders of finding a cheap 50D


----------



## dave1701




----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Oh the wonders of finding a cheap 50D



which had sensor problems if I remember correctly.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> which had sensor problems if I remember correctly.



Not exactly. I'm not sure what is up with it. I've fixed it. I think it was the white balance. Cause once I set a custom white balance I didn't have any issues.

EDIT: Just out of curiosity, I checked my shutter count with EOSInfo and it says I've got around 8.5K clicks. I think I need to shoot more


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not exactly. I'm not sure what is up with it. I've fixed it. I think it was the white balance. Cause once I set a custom white balance I didn't have any issues.
> 
> EDIT: Just out of curiosity, I checked my shutter count with EOSInfo and it says I've got around 8.5K clicks. I think I need to shoot more



Hahaha my Fuji reports I've taken around 8,800 photos with it in about 8 months, of course not all of them were keepers... 

I'm not sure if I am going to get a D-SLR, too much money and the Fuji is fine - to be honest I don't think there's an awful lot of difference once the photos have been edited.


----------



## Justin

When you find your Fuji limiting that's when you upgrade. You said ISO 800 is noisy and you want to take more photos in low light, then there's a reason a upgrade.

I upgraded from a Canon 1000D to a Canon 60D because I needed better AF in low light. Plus, I needed video because I was taking up video classes.


----------



## spirit

Yes ISO 800 can be pretty noisy, the camera will go up to 6400 though, goodness knows what's that like if 800 is bad.

The video on the Fuji isn't great either but that doesn't bother me really.

Still not sure if I should get a D-SLR or not. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## mx344

Get one 
come be bokehlicious

EDIT: BTW here's a recent edit  I love the Canon 70-200 makes such pretty images. 



IMG_2282 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Ramodkk

Like Justin said, upgrade only when you realize your camera is limiting your abilities, if you're happy with your camera, then there's no point in upgrading. Unless you have spare money of course!


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Like Justin said, upgrade only when you realize your camera is limiting your abilities, if you're happy with your camera, then there's no point in upgrading. Unless you have spare money of course!



Spoke to some US airmen at RAF Lakenheath today (photos to follow shortly), they pretty much convinced me to get a D-SLR.  They use Nikons themselves (D3 and D4 I think), but they said Canon were also a good brand to go for. Going to go for an 1100D I think as I'd like the video functions too.


----------



## mx344

woot!:good:


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> woot!:good:



Hahah yeah it's £330 on Amazon and that includes a lens too (18-55 f/3.5-5.6 DC III) so it's pretty well priced and I reckon I may get one by early next year, by which time I will have been using the Fuji for a year.


----------



## spirit

F-15E Strike Eagles at RAF Lakenheath today.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very cool Jason :good:

I'd like to get up and close with an F-22 Raptor


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Very cool Jason :good:
> 
> I'd like to get up and close with an F-22 Raptor


Thanks!  Sat in the cockpit of one of those F-15Es today and I have photos to prove it!  

I've seen a Raptor fly at RIAT 2010, amazing airshows - amazing planes!!  Here's my shot of a Raptor taxiing down the runway at RAF Fairford (taken using Dad's Panosanic DMC-FZ35 I think?) 






And yes, I'm getting a D-SLR soonish...


----------



## voyagerfan99

yeah my dad works for Pratt & Whitney and he did work on the F-119 jet that powers the F-22. Love hearing the scream of the jet as they fly by.


----------



## spirit

Gotta love the shape of the engines of the Raptor, so cool.  Only ever saw a Raptor that one time though.  Hopefully the F-35s will be coming to Lakenheath soon (the base I went to today, it's only 30 minutes down the road) and if so I'll see a lot of those. American ones though if they're going to Lakenheath.


----------



## Ramodkk

effin' beasts of speed and destruction man. Amazing.


----------



## Justin

spirit said:


> Spoke to some US airmen at RAF Lakenheath today (photos to follow shortly), they pretty much convinced me to get a D-SLR.  They use Nikons themselves (D3 and D4 I think), but they said Canon were also a good brand to go for. Going to go for an 1100D I think as I'd like the video functions too.



The D3 and D4 are the flagship models from Nikon. Don't be surprised that your soon to be 1100D can't take clean pictures at ISO 12,800.


----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> The D3 and D4 are the flagship models from Nikon. Don't be surprised that your soon to be 1100D can't take clean pictures at ISO 12,800.



Hahah yeah wasn't expecting to get either of those. I love it how I asked "what D-SLR would you recommend?" and they both said the D3!


----------



## spirit




----------



## Punk

Pretty basic long exposition


----------



## spirit

Very nice! 

Here's one from a while back but I've only just gotten round to editing it and getting it up here.


----------



## cudenver

Was going to put it in the pano tournament  but was too late, so here it is for you all, BTW Second Post in a very long time. 
And to top it off Mo go pro died today. Just when I needed it for a series In rockymoutain NP , I'm working on.


----------



## spirit

A panorama of South Walsham Inner Broad which I finished compiling.






Can't wait to get that D-SLR!


----------



## mx344

Nice pana^ I like the burning around the edges of the frame, dramatic


----------



## spirit

Hey thanks!  Going to upload some more photos this afternoon hopefully.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Punk

Summer vacation in the Alpes:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Boy there's certainly nothing out there, huh?


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Boy there's certainly nothing out there, huh?



In the winter it's a ski resort


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Boy there's certainly nothing out there, huh?



There's a lot of mountains.


----------



## spirit

Some from my holiday.


----------



## voyagerfan99

And to think you didn't like editing before


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> And to think you didn't like editing before



Haha yeah they're actually not edited all that much at all. All I did was adjust brightness and contrast and curves and add borders.


----------



## Ramodkk

The blue lights look a bit too saturated.


----------



## Punk

First one is nice, althought I would have tried with a slower speed just to try


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> The blue lights look a bit too saturated.


Hmm that's how it came off the camera pretty much, didn't adjust the saturation. If I under-saturate the image it doesn't look very real at all. The lights looked that blue in real life.



Punk said:


> First one is nice, althought I would have tried with a slower speed just to try


Thanks.  I didn't have a tripod though, so a lower shutter speed would have been hard.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks.  I didn't have a tripod though, so a lower shutter speed would have been hard.



Yep, a tripod is necessary for that kind of photography


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Yep, a tripod is necessary for that kind of photography



Yup, too bad I didn't have one to hand.  Oh well, came out pretty well anyway.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Thanks.  I didn't have a tripod though, so a lower shutter speed would have been hard.



Not all camera have good IS mode.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Not all camera have good IS mode.



My one does, at 30x zoom it is stable and you can get photos which are in perfect focus even without the use of a tripod. It's when you start using low shutter speeds that the shake and blurriness comes in, as is the way for pretty much all cameras.


----------



## spirit

It was raining most of the time so I used the blue tint to make my photos look nicer and a bit less dull and grey.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> This is what I did for the self-portrait project in my Digital photography class. My instructor really enjoyed it. She also made everybody in the class do a similar photo and everybody hated me for it    :good:



My photography professor says great photographers steal ideas. I'm stealing your idea for my self portrait


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> My photography professor says great photographers steal ideas. I'm stealing your idea for my self portrait



Please do. I actually stole the idea from another photo I saw. It's impossible to not steal ideas these days. Everything has been done already, all you can do is take the idea and make it yours.


----------



## spirit

Just finished editing this photo of York Minster a month after I took it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is Silver spider that's near to our home.


----------



## Fatback

August 31st, 2012 Blue moon


----------



## Jamebonds1

Fatback said:


> August 31st, 2012 Blue moon



I might be little knowledge about moon but i wonder why it is called Blue Moon?


----------



## Fatback

Jamebonds1 said:


> I might be little knowledge about moon but i wonder why it is called Blue Moon?





> Folklore gave each moon a name according to its time of year. A moon that came too early had no folk name, and was called a blue moon, retaining the correct seasonal timings for future moons.
> 
> The Maine Farmers' Almanac defined a "blue moon" as an extra full moon that occurred in a season; one season was normally three full moons. If a season had four full moons, then the third full moon was named a "blue moon".
> 
> A "blue moon" is also used colloquially to mean "a rare event", reflected in the phrase "once in a blue moon



That should explain it for you. I had to look it up myself earlier.


----------



## spirit

Great shot Fatback, I got one of the moon a while back. Not a full moon though.


----------



## Punk

The other two photos from this hike are on the http://www.computerforum.com/212255-show-us-where-you-live-kinda.html post


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Just a couple from the Convention I went to just over a week ago. I'll get more up in abit if anyone wants to see more.
ALSO, amazing moon shots, guys.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love that moon shot Jason. Wish I'd gotten one the other night, as it looked really great from my house.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Love that moon shot Jason. Wish I'd gotten one the other night, as it looked really great from my house.



Cheers Travis! It was actually taken on June 28th. I'll have to try and get another moon shot when I can.


----------



## spirit

Water droplets


----------



## patrickv

Hello yes, this is Dog... my dog actually.


----------



## Justin

cutie!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very nice with the water droplets Jason! Were those on a window or what?


----------



## spirit

Yeah on the window this morning. 

I seem to have a fan of my work!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I want more lens kits to fool around with... but I don't think I'm going to bother posting anything more for awhile.

I like your droplets. Been wanting to try doing some falling into collected water, myself. Cool effect.


----------



## spirit

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I like your droplets. Been wanting to try doing some falling into collected water, myself. Cool effect.



Thanks.  I don't actually use a D-SLR at the moment, using a Fuji S4000 bridge camera. Saving up for a D-SLR though.


----------



## spirit

Macro shots of a daisy.


----------



## spirit

SEAT Ibiza FR.


----------



## Virssagòn

My mom has a seat leon ;p


----------



## spirit

Yeah my Dad has a Leon too.











Wish I'd taken those in colour but oh well.


----------



## Virssagòn

They are good, no colour needed. My dad has a passat Cc, I like it.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> They are good, no colour needed. My dad has a passat Cc, I like it.



Hmm colour would have been nice, and a bit more contrast too. Took those photos before I got into editing though.


----------



## Virssagòn

Why did you take them w/o color then?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Why did you take them w/o color then?



I was going through a B&W stage, I only took B&W photos back then.  I'll add more contrast to them and see how they come out. I do actually have that photo in colour though, so I'll edit it and upload it.


----------



## spirit




----------



## trewyn15

Some from diving and snokeling in mexico:

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/411344_10150913254168551_837218180_o.jpg
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/335964_10150913267823551_1973996243_o.jpg
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/177985_10150913256788551_2085852265_o.jpg
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/410840_10150913270428551_399783463_o.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/471968_10150913270758551_734852658_o.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/178331_10150913272308551_471322471_o.jpg

holy crap these are huge... I'll fix them after class...


----------



## Fatback

A few from Yesterday


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice picture!  Do bird can talk?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice picture!  Do bird can talk?



Hahaha, maybe, some parrots can!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Hahaha, maybe, some parrots can!



Lol.  I was with parrots at my mom's friend's house.  They're drive me crazy


----------



## Fatback

Yeah she can talk, laugh, wave. Shes very intelligent you can actually hold a pretty good conversation with her. I don't mean she just says random things she understands and responds appropriately.

For example this happen about a week ago.

Me: *Sitting on the couch*
Bird: *Climbs up my leg* What are you doing?
Me: Just watching TV
Bird: Do you want an apple?
Me: No thanks
Bird: Why Not?
Me: I'm not hungry
Bird: Can I have an apple?
Me: Do you want an apple?
Bird: Please!
Me: Ok lets go get you an apple
Bird: *eating apple* yum yum yum hahaha
Me: is it good?
Bird: Yes!
Bird: *Finishes apple* Bye
Me: Where are you going?
Bird: night night *climbs in her cage shuts her door and goes to bed*

It's hard to believe the amount of intelligence she has. She is still learning new stuff all the time. Most people think they just repeat what they hear and they do but they also learn the meaning of the things they hear. They can learn the actions involved in them to. Like when she laughs the throws her head back and when she says bye she often waves.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's cool! I'd love to get a bird myself


----------



## spirit




----------



## tremmor

Beautiful pictures of the parrot Fatback. Where did you catch these shots?


----------



## spirit

Like that one, not sure why.


----------



## Fatback

tremmor said:


> Beautiful pictures of the parrot Fatback. Where did you catch these shots?



They where taken in my front yard. We always take the bird outside and she likes to climb in the trees.


----------



## TFT

The city of Bergen in Norway


----------



## spirit

Very nice! What camera do you use? I suspect you do what I do and stitch the images together in something like Photoshop?


----------



## TFT

Thanks, although I use Photoshop this was stitched together using one of the online programmes.
Camera is nothing fancy, just a Bridge Fuji Finepix S5800.


----------



## Ramodkk

Bad-ass shot, beautiful city. :good: TFT


----------



## TFT

Cheers Omar, Norway as a country is beautiful, we did a cruise around the fjords and called in at Bergen.
Long time no speak, hope all's well with you :good:


----------



## Justin

Great pano TFT! Very pretty!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very good pano TFT :good:


----------



## spirit

TFT said:


> Thanks, although I use Photoshop this was stitched together using one of the online programmes.
> Camera is nothing fancy, just a Bridge Fuji Finepix S5800.



Yeah I use a FinePix S4000.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Self portrait for photography class. This was supposed to just be the experiment shoot, but I haven't had a chance to redo it, so this may be the final product.


----------



## Ramodkk

Fixed the shoulder huh? 

Very nice!


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> Fixed the shoulder huh?
> 
> Very nice!



Too much black I don't notice it -_-


----------



## spirit

Minis!


----------



## spirit

Forgot one!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Man I can't wait 'till you get a DSLR, you compose your pictures really good, and your editing has gotten better. The only thing they lack is that "SLR look". That bigger/more quality sensor + lens will really make a difference in IQ. I think when you get your DSLR, I'll see the difference right away.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> ^ Man I can't wait 'till you get a DSLR, you compose your pictures really good, and your editing has gotten better. The only thing they lack is that "SLR look". That bigger/more quality sensor + lens will really make a difference in IQ. I think when you get your DSLR, I'll see the difference right away.



Thanks about the comments about the composition and the editing.  

There is a nice feature on the Fuji I have (and I'm sure yourself being an ex-Fuji owner will also know about this) which puts a grid up on the LCD display so it's much easier to compose photos, which is what I use. 

Well, my birthday's coming up soon, so you never know... I may get lucky. Regardless, I'm still saving up for one. I've decided on the 1100D/T3 I think. Too bad the K-r isn't cheaper else I'd get one of those instead.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I enjoy seeing the photos on here. Makes me want to get up and travel the world... right now.

Still have to finish going through my Convention photos, but ran into some issues with the minor edits and gave up for the time being. Not having anyone to help sometimes sucks. ;-;


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/13772701


----------



## voyagerfan99

Creepin' in the mirror Justin?


----------



## spirit

Haha mirror shots are pretty cool.


----------



## Ankur

I find the light, car, mirror combination pretty cool, good shot!


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Creepin' in the mirror Justin?



Definitely


----------



## Virssagòn

small picture from when I went to Antwerpen.


----------



## spirit

Cool! What camera do you have?


----------



## Virssagòn

Not really a good one, but it does his job. SONY Cyber-shot G DSC-HX9V 16.2 mega pixels is all I could read  (16x optical zoom, steadyshot on the backside)
I edited in FS btw...


----------



## Ramodkk

What car is that Justin?


----------



## Justin

AE92 Corolla


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

You didn't get another BRZ did you?


----------



## voyagerfan99

He's not that rich


----------



## spirit

Spent all the money on one BRZ and his D-SLR.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> You didn't get another BRZ did you?





voyagerfan99 said:


> He's not that rich


Yes, ones my "play" BRZ and the other is my daily driver


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yes, ones my "play" BRZ and the other is my daily driver



Drive them both at the same time or I'm not interested.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


>



Little advice. You might want to cover a number plate on car.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Little advice. You might want to cover a number plate on car.



It bugs me when people do that. It's not like anyone is going to do anything with it.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Little advice. You might want to cover a number plate on car.


Please tell me, now that you have my license plate (FD-57), what are you going to do with it?  It's not like it's private information, as everyone on the road sees what it is.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> Please tell me, now that you have my license plate (FD-57), what are you going to do with it?  It's not like it's private information, as everyone on the road sees what it is.



I'm not going doing anything with your license plate, but it is just as i usually to cover my license plate in picture I posted.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm not going doing anything with your license plate, but it is just as i usually to cover my license plate in picture I posted.



Sometimes I do, but really the time and effort it takes to do a decent job at removing the number plate I'd rather spend editing the photo itself and getting it to look better.


----------



## ghost

voyagerfan99 said:


> It bugs me when people do that. It's not like anyone is going to do anything with it.



Not to sure what its like over that way but in the UK it can be a problem. I'm very active on car and motor sport forums where people post and share pictures of their cars. The reason why people are encouraged to mask their plates is down to theft/robbery related incidents. 

I've seen it happen where someone will print a clone plate that matches a car on the forum. Then drive their car with the fake plate fitted into a fuel station late at night, fill up can's and and car full of fuel then simply drive off... this causes all sorts of problems as the police go straight to the registered plate owner's house.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's just no real reason to is all we're saying.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm not going doing anything with your license plate, but it is just as i usually to cover my license plate in picture I posted.





ghost said:


> Not to sure what its like over that way but in the UK it can be a problem. I'm very active on car and motor sport forums where people post and share pictures of their cars. The reason why people are encouraged to mask their plates is down to theft/robbery related incidents.
> 
> I've seen it happen where someone will print a clone plate that matches a car on the forum. Then drive their car with the fake plate fitted into a fuel station late at night, fill up can's and and car full of fuel then simply drive off... this causes all sorts of problems as the police go straight to the registered plate owner's house.


I never heard of it being a problem here.  For one, gas stations in the U.S. don't let you fill up without either pre-paying inside, or using a credit card, so no one can drive off without paying for gas.

This is an online forum, pretty much everyone who posts here live hundreds or thousands of miles away, I'm more concerned with a guy in town seeing me drive and park at work everyday and find out my plate than someone online.


----------



## spirit




----------



## speedyink

Don't ask me how he feel asleep in there..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like seeing pictures of your cat


----------



## speedyink

Yeah he's a cutie for sure =D


----------



## Junglist0682

Picture of our dog. We just purchased a Nikon P510


----------



## Punk

Here are some pictures of cristals I picked up during a week long field trip in the Alpes:


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


>



Very Nice!!


----------



## spirit

Thanks! Your photos are nice too.

What camera do you use, Punk?


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks! Your photos are nice too.
> 
> What camera do you use, Punk?



Nikon D40, 18-55mm basic Nikon lens and a 70-300mm Tamron telezoom Macro 1:2

I've had it since 2008, pretty old basic but it works for me.


----------



## spirit

I'm considering upgrading to a D-SLR.  1100D or 550D or D3100 or maybe a K-r! 

So much choice... so little money! Some saving needs to be done!


----------



## spirit




----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I'm considering upgrading to a D-SLR.  1100D or 550D or D3100 or maybe a K-r!
> 
> So much choice... so little money! Some saving needs to be done!



Yep if you're into photography, like you are , you should really upgrade to a D-SLR


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Yep if you're into photography, like you are , you should really upgrade to a D-SLR



Yeah.  Hopefully getting some money to contribute towards my savings for one for my birthday which is in 2 days time.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Justin

Damn! Awesome editing in the 2nd photo, Fatback! Nice work!


----------



## johnb35

speedyink said:


> Don't ask me how he feel asleep in there..



You would be surprised where they go to sleep at.  Boxes, underneath end tables.  I have 4 of them and they are so cute to watch.


----------



## Fatback

jnskyliner34 said:


> Damn! Awesome editing in the 2nd photo, Fatback! Nice work!



Thanks Justin!


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome shots Dale! I'm leaning towards the first one, excellent amount of saturation and killer color tones :good:

@Spirit: I thought you said you didn't want the K-r because it was too expensive?


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Omar I'm happy with the outcome of both. I have the second one in color as well but it just does give the same feel.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> @Spirit: I thought you said you didn't want the K-r because it was too expensive?


It's cheaper than the 550D I think, it's just not as 'available', not many places stock them. 

I think I may go for the 1100D or the D3100. The choice is hard.

I like the editing in that second photo, Dale. Very nice!


----------



## vroom_skies

I'd steer away from current entry level gear.
Instead I'd invest in older prosumer quality gear. 
You can get a Pentax K10D (my camera) or K20D for real cheap these days.
However if I was in your shoes I'd try and pick up a FujiFilm S5 Pro or a Nikon D200. With any of those cameras you'd have a little bit of money left over to get a nicer lens, at least nicer then a kit lens that is.


----------



## Ethan3.14159




----------



## spirit

vroom_skies said:


> I'd steer away from current entry level gear.
> Instead I'd invest in older prosumer quality gear.
> You can get a Pentax K10D (my camera) or K20D for real cheap these days.
> However if I was in your shoes I'd try and pick up a FujiFilm S5 Pro or a Nikon D200. With any of those cameras you'd have a little bit of money left over to get a nicer lens, at least nicer then a kit lens that is.



Thank you for the advice. Will definitely take it all into consideration!


----------



## Fatback

Went to Stonewall Jackson Training School today which as been abandoned for over 20 years now. Was my first time exploring an abandoned building. It was a lot of fun and I plan to go back soon.


----------



## spirit

Some very atmospheric shots there. Especially the shot looking down the stairs. Very nice!

My urban exploration shots can be found here http://www.computerforum.com/212079-urban-exploration-thread.html (better ones on pg3)


----------



## Fatback

Thank you! I saw those a while back. Very nice! too bad you couldn't get inside.


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:


> Thank you! I saw those a while back. Very nice! too bad you couldn't get inside.



Yeah. Every single window and door is boarded up and in order to get in you would have to scale walls and stuff. Not a great place for a first explore but it was interesting just looking around. I also read too that the place was full of asbestos (especially the bathrooms) and that the police apparently use it for firearms practise, so apparently there are lots of rounds all over the place too. Would be pitch black inside too, no light as all the windows and doors are boarded up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice explore Dale :good:


----------



## Fatback

spirit said:


> Yeah. Every single window and door is boarded up and in order to get in you would have to scale walls and stuff. Not a great place for a first explore but it was interesting just looking around. I also read too that the place was full of asbestos (especially the bathrooms) and that the police apparently use it for firearms practise, so apparently there are lots of rounds all over the place too. Would be pitch black inside too, no light as all the windows and doors are boarded up.



That sucks. The place I went to was great. There was about 10 buildings and all of them but 2 had open doors or windows you could climb through. Also it was open to the public so I didn't have to worry about getting into trouble.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice explore Dale :good:



Thank man!


----------



## Geoff

Travis, I can't wait to see photos from you on Sunday!


----------



## spirit

I'm off to London tomorrow so I should get some good ones.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Travis, I can't wait to see photos from you on Sunday!



I hope you don't plan on using your Sigma super wide angle, cause I wanna use it


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I hope you don't plan on using your Sigma super wide angle, cause I wanna use it



:O

We'll see


----------



## spirit

Some photos from my birthday trip to London today. Took loads more, will get the rest up soon!  Had a great day.  





















^ That's the motorway on the way home.

Yeah I took quite a few more which I will upload later on.


----------



## tremmor

The effect of the last one spirit was interesting.


----------



## Ankur

First and third one look superb


----------



## spirit

tremmor said:


> The effect of the last one spirit was interesting.



Thanks. 



Ankur said:


> First and third one look superb



Thanks.  Here are the others.


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> Thanks.  Here are the others.


The second one looks like a revolution taking place  and the bridge, London bridge? looks fantastic.


----------



## spirit

Thanks Ankur.  It's Tower Bridge, there are many bridges in London, London Bridge is one of them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looking forward to sharing some new abandonment photos from today


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was in one of those "Let's create crappy overdone HDR" moods tonight.


----------



## Geoff

Love them Travis!  Here are some of mine.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


>



Ah.  Nice friendly bug at our home


----------



## spirit

EOS 7D... isn't that Canon's flagship model?

Great photos guys, I'm really looking forward to getting my D-SLR now. I'm halfway there with the saving.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> EOS 7D... isn't that Canon's flagship model?
> 
> Great photos guys, I'm really looking forward to getting my D-SLR now. I'm halfway there with the saving.


It's their flagship crop body, but they have other models as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> EOS 7D... isn't that Canon's flagship model?
> 
> Great photos guys, I'm really looking forward to getting my D-SLR now. I'm halfway there with the saving.



The 1D is the flagship full-frame DSLR


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> The 1D is the flagship full-frame DSLR



Ah ok... I was thinking of getting one. 

No I've actually decided on the D3100 I think. Got some cameras on eBay at the moment (Dad's Panasonic DMC-FZ8 and my old CyberShot DSC-W110) and the money we make from selling those is going towards my D-SLR fund.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's some of those photos un-filtered.


----------



## Geoff

Looking good Travis!


----------



## Virssagòn

Useless content, but nice look xD


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit

Took some various photos of my cat and bike today.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Took some various photos of my cat and bike today.



Nice pictures you got there!
I'll have to shoot some myselve tomorrow...


----------



## spirit

Thanks! I'm at a car show tomorrow so I should get some good ones. All those above are edited by the way - photo filters on Photoshop ftw!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I liked the shot of the underground Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I liked the shot of the underground Jason :good:



Cheers Travis! Not bad for low light ISO 200. D-SLR will be much better at stuff like that though!


----------



## spirit




----------



## Kornowski

Some good shots in here!

Not posted anything for a while, but have a tonne of new stuff. Here's a bunch of random stuff;


----------



## voyagerfan99

We miss you Danny  You need to be more active!


----------



## spirit

A few more from Sunday...


----------



## Jamebonds1

Kornowski said:


> Some good shots in here!
> 
> Not posted anything for a while, but have a tonne of new stuff. Here's a bunch of random stuff;



Nice silver spider picture!


----------



## Kornowski

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice silver spider picture!



Thanks, man. Creeped me the F out taking it; got another of a fly being wrapped up.


----------



## mx344

Here are some random shots I've taken over the month.


----------



## spirit

All very nice! Particularly like the first and second! :good:


----------



## johnvosh

Here's 4 random pics I have taken over the last couple weeks, trying to learn the settings on my camera!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


>



Wow! where were these taken?


----------



## spirit

BRM day in Bourne, Lincolnshire on the 7th October.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, man. Creeped me the F out taking it; got another of a fly being wrapped up.



Lol.   We have a lot of those at our home in USA.  My dad always post picture of spider on facebook then some girl say EEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> BRM day in Bourne, Lincolnshire on the 7th October.



that's awesome!  I love formula 1 but never seen a real f1 car


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> that's awesome!  I love formula 1 but never seen a real f1 car



They were vintage F1 cars, but my god were they beautiful and did they make a noise! Honestly, some of those exhaust notes were the best I've ever heard.


----------



## spirit

Been going through some of my older work, here are some from January 7th 2012.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


>


When I first opened this, I thought its a brain surgery  photo, then realized its a leaf. Nice shot.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> When I first opened this, I thought its a brain surgery  photo, then realized its a leaf. Nice shot.



Haha.  Thanks Ankur.


----------



## mx344

Some resents this past week  I need to start doing portraits again. lol
All taken with the 5d 



IMG_6443 mx344, 



IMG_6386-3 by mx344


----------



## spirit

First one is fantastic! Well done!


----------



## mx344

Oh thanks I heard my dog running away, so I looked outside the window and saw these mushrooms outside


----------



## spirit

Yeah, looks nice.  Not taken any for a couple of days...


----------



## mx344

^I wish I had the motivation to shoot as much as you do lmao.


----------



## spirit

Haha I get out a lot and go to places deliberately just to photograph stuff.


----------



## spirit

Edited some of my earliest work. These are all from about December 2011 to February 2012.





































Sorry about the size. I don't shoot in 4:3 anymore but I did back when I took those.


----------



## spirit

One from today.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haven't shot in quite a bit, took this today though:


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Haven't shot in quite a bit, took this today though:



Great one there!


----------



## spirit

Yeah! Very interesting effect! Like it! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, Omar! Is that natural light? Nailed it though. 

Been using the GoPro for a lot of photos recently, tends to be more fun since you spend less time looking at what you're taking and more time actually taking them;






4NGU$ following me riding the other week, the awesome autumn sun has started.


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit




----------



## Kornowski

I know Photoshop makes it real easy 'n all, but could you just slide the contrast slider down a little. Please.


----------



## spirit

So there's less contrast? Sorry, but I like the contrast.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah man, every picture I've seen you post has been like BHAM. CONTRAST OVER 9,000


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Yeah man, every picture I've seen you post has been like BHAM. CONTRAST OVER 9,000



 

Yeah all right I will.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Originally he never photoshopped anything


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Originally he never photoshopped anything



Yeah yeah...


----------



## Punk

yeah too much contrast makes the photo fake...


----------



## spirit

Fireworks tonight!


----------



## Turbo10

We're not having fireworks, but loads of people near us are and my cat is shit scared poor thing  Cba fireworks


----------



## Spesh

One I took at my waterski clubs slalom comp this summer (you really need to click on the enlarged version to get the most out of it)......


----------



## voyagerfan99

Spesh, I've moved your post to the correct thread. If you wish to share photos with the community, please post them here unless you are entering an _*active*_ photo tournament.


----------



## Spesh

Oh right, sorry.


----------



## mx344

recents All taken with the 5d.





me and the gf 




Fav shot from today!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was looking around at body prices today. Can pick up a used 5D Mk II for under $1500 from different sources. Wish I had the money for that though.


----------



## mx344

I wish I had a Mark 2
why don't you look into a mark1? The original one still produces better image quality than an aspc camera out there. Granted, it does lack those newer technological advancements .  I got mine for 700.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cause I want a camera that's newer than mine, not older


----------



## mx344

haha, gotch 
I don't blame you, a lot of people are the same


----------



## spirit

Some from the other week.











Some urban exploration:


----------



## wolfeking

great shots as always jason.


----------



## spirit

Thanks Wolfe!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice photo Jason.  

Here is my shot.  

Not much but my camera is Canon PowerShot A590






































My old roommate's cat love to play with my computer lol.


----------



## Spesh

Some more of mine......


----------



## spirit

Loving the first shot there Spesh and the macro of the spider. I think this is the best macro I've taken.


----------



## Virssagòn

Some of my pictures: (not edited yet)

In the Alps:


















In Kos (island from Greece)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some macros from the end of September


----------



## Ankur

Nice cloud effect and spider photo spesh.
voyagerfan99 nice flower shot and the dew drops look always look good in macro shots.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice Silver spider   Every time my dad post picture of spider, some of his friend say eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Ramodkk

That's the sexiest sunset I've ever seen SmileMan, nice capture. Makes me wish I was there!


----------



## Virssagòn

ramodkk said:


> That's the sexiest sunset I've ever seen SmileMan, nice capture. Makes me wish I was there!



Thanks, yeah it's a nice island. But a bit to warm for me xD.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Snow day.


----------



## Ankur

Its Diwali today, Some photos of fire-fireworks I took tonight. 
Deeya








Photo from my balcony


----------



## Virssagòn

Is it allowed to have a firework that close to buildings?
We have to do it at least from 20-30 m from buildings and not in a forest or soemthing xD.
Nice photo's btw, like the ones from the firework best.


----------



## Ankur

Thanks, yea it is allowed, even though it is dangerous and more dangerous to the passing by vehicles.


----------



## Ankur

Went to a remote village for holidays, some photos.


----------



## spirit

If you want to take close-up shots, it'd probably be best to use the macro mode if your camera has one. It'll mean your close-up shots are in focus.


----------



## mx344

Fun little thing I did, its fun to show people the difference straight out of camera, compared to the finished product. Edit took around 10-12 minutes


----------



## Perkomate

what program? I'm a Lightroom man myself.


----------



## mx344

I do all my work in lightroom


----------



## Perkomate

mx344 said:


> I do all my work in lightroom



you have good taste


----------



## spirit

mx344 said:


> I do all my work in lightroom



Photoshop CS5.1 Extended for me.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Fatback

Testing out the new Samsung DV300F I bought my Fiancee. It's takes amazing photos. It's surprised me quite a bit.


----------



## spirit

Some more from Sunday.











Hard to get shots without people in them when you're at a show as big as that one was!


----------



## voyagerfan99

mx344 said:


> I do all my work in lightroom



I haven't used it much. I've gotten used to CS6 so that's what I use.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


>





spirit said:


> Some more from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to get shots without people in them when you're at a show as big as that one was!



Don't cut the cars!! And I personally don't like the B&W 

I know what you mean, I've been quite a few times at the Geneva Auto meeting. It is really hard to get a good pic! You'll need to act professional and talk with the people in charge of the car you want to take a photo of 



Fatback said:


> Testing out the new Samsung DV300F I bought my Fiancee. It's takes amazing photos. It's surprised me quite a bit.


Nice sunset!!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Don't cut the cars!! And I personally don't like the B&W


Yeah I know but it's kinda hard when there are people in the way and other members of your group are keen to move on. You just kind of the shot quickly and then leave...


----------



## Punk

I don't care about people, I take as much time as I want to...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I don't care about people, I take as much time as I want to...



Yeah but it was just Dad and I and Dad was keen to move on. If I wasn't careful, he would've wondered off without me.


----------



## spirit

Ehh wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the urban exploration thread. Just an abandoned factory I came across in Norwich today.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Ehh wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the urban exploration thread. Just an abandoned factory I came across in Norwich today.



Colors don't seem real...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Punk said:


> Colors don't seem real...




I don't see why the colors have to seem real.


----------



## TFT

Agreed, the cameraman is expressing in the 'colour' what he feels the photo portrays, it works for me.


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't see why the colors have to seem real.





TFT said:


> Agreed, the cameraman is expressing in the 'colour' what he feels the photo portrays, it works for me.



I'm just voicing my opinion. I don't like photos with fake colors.


----------



## Ramodkk

I think we all know that, you say the same thing every other post


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Colors don't seem real...









That's the original shot. I wanted it to look kind of dark and a bit dingy - it's an abandoned warehouse.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> That's the original shot. I wanted it to look kind of dark and a bit dingy - it's an abandoned warehouse.


The edited photo looks much better.

By the way, I just noticed you turned 15, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> I think we all know that, you say the same thing every other post



Then no need to attack me every time I post


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> The edited photo looks much better.
> 
> By the way, I just noticed you turned 15, happy belated birthday!



Yeah, the edited ones tend to look better. 

And LOL thanks for the birthday wishes.  My birthday was at the end of September.  But you did write me a happy birthday visitor message.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Yeah, the edited ones tend to look better.
> 
> And LOL thanks for the birthday wishes.  My birthday was at the end of September.  But you did write me a happy birthday visitor message.



I just have a very bad memory I guess, lol.


----------



## spirit

The Moon!






^ Cropped btw.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> The Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cropped btw.



You have 800 MM lens right?


----------



## spirit

No I have a 30x optical zoom on a Fuji bridge camera, equivalent to a 89.6-500mm. The first photo was cropped, the second one was not. There are bridge cameras out there now which have up to 50x zoom, which is just insane.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have 800 MM lens right?



lol

Nice shots Jason :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> lol
> 
> Nice shots Jason :good:



To be honest. I really want 800 MM lens


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> lol
> 
> Nice shots Jason :good:



Thanks!


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have 800 MM lens right?



I'm guessing this is HDR right? I like it though, it doesn't look too fake


----------



## Cromewell

Wutai's pagoda. If anyone's played Final Fantasy 7 you know what I'm talking about 

It's actually part of a Temple in the foothill's of Kyoto.


----------



## Punk

Very nice Cromewell!


----------



## Virssagòn

Somewhere in Germany, took it when we went on ski holliday.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I'm guessing this is HDR right? I like it though, it doesn't look too fake



No I don't think it's HDR.


----------



## Jamebonds1

No, it is not HDR, I'm talk about lens, not camera body.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, it is not HDR, I'm talk about lens, not camera body.



Punk was referring to the type of shot taken (HDR).


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Punk was referring to the type of shot taken (HDR).



Err.... I was meant to post here for Punk.  My bad.  But I know about type of shot taken by HDR.  Beside it seem Punk reply to me by mistaken i think.


----------



## spirit

No Punk was just commenting on my photos and asking if they were HDR. He wasn't saying anything to you.


----------



## Punk

So how did you took the picture with both stars and the moon? It's supposed to be impossible...


----------



## spirit

I'm really not sure. I just went out there last night with the tripod and my camera and took the shot.

I swear though the stars are not edited in! I don't go quite *that* far.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I swear though the stars are not edited in! I don't go quite *that* far.



Ok then! Well the sky seemed "blueish" so I thought this was multiple exposures on one photo (HDR).


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Ok then! Well the sky seemed "blueish" so I thought this was multiple exposures on one photo (HDR).



No I added the blues in Photoshop using adjustment layers and cooling filters.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I set shutter time to 15 sec for get all of star in picture.


----------



## spirit

Can't remember what the shutter speed was, but I needed a tripod.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Can't remember what the shutter speed was, but I needed a tripod.



Yeah. Tripod and shutter timing 15 sec is need for shot a star picture.  I have it.  It can be only done by Manual mode camera.  Here is picture how i done it by manual mode.  






Glow stick




Green laser




Star


----------



## spirit

I have a manual mode on my camera. Here's a pretty basic long exposure.






No tripod, taken from a moving bus!


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice shots! Gonna check or I got that manual mode too


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I have a manual mode on my camera. Here's a pretty basic long exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tripod, taken from a moving bus!



Nice!  I did that thing, kinda.  I take photo and drive


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice!  I did that thing, kinda.  I take photo and drive



Would have been better to take the shot from a bridge, but I do happened to be on a bus at the time.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Would have been better to take the shot from a bridge, but I do happened to be on a bus at the time.



This is one I did a few years ago for a project.


----------



## spirit

Yeah that's the sort of thing I want to do one day. Find a bridge which goes over a dual-carriageway and get a shot like that.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I want to doing that like WRXGuy1 did but it is illegally to stand on freeway bridge.  Almost there is no bridge that allow people to be walk on side in my home state.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's a bridge that goes over the highway in Manchester. It's a back road, so you can walk on it. I'll have to stop on my way home one night.


----------



## spirit

There are plenty in Norwich.


----------



## Perkomate

school holidays in less than a week, so you can all expect lots of shots of my car and things like that. I wanna spend whole nights out shooting.


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:


> school holidays in less than a week, so you can all expect lots of shots of my car and things like that. I wanna spend whole nights out shooting.



Awesome!


----------



## spirit

The first photo I've edited on CS6!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> The first photo I've edited on CS6!



To quote The Range advert...


> Festive.


Its definitely getting closer to christmas!


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> Its definitely getting closer to christmas!


Yup! You already have half your decorations up though! :-o I don't get mine out until the 8th!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> Yup! You already have half your decorations up though! :-o I don't get mine out until the 8th!



Its because my house is thee best! ADVENT CALENDERS TOMORROW...Mmm...a bag of malteasers a day


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> Its because my house is thee best! ADVENT CALENDERS TOMORROW...Mmm...a bag of malteasers a day



I've got my advent calendar and I've made my Christmas e-card.  The lights and tree will go up soon.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> I've got my advent calendar and I've made my Christmas e-card.  The lights and tree will go up soon.



you put yours up though half way thru december :/


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> you put yours up though half way thru december :/



We'd get a bit sick of them if we put them up early. Think about it, if you put them up tomorrow, that's 25 days before Christmas Day itself. Then remember you have to leave them up until at least New Year's Day, so that's a whole month. You'd start to get sick of them eventually I think.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> We'd get a bit sick of them if we put them up early. Think about it, if you put them up tomorrow, that's 25 days before Christmas Day itself. Then remember you have to leave them up until at least New Year's Day, so that's a whole month. You'd start to get sick of them eventually I think.



How can you get sick of them, anyway, ours are up usually on the 1st December...give or take a few days...and down on the 26th.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

AshleyScopes said:


> How can you get sick of them, anyway, ours are up usually on the 1st December...give or take a few days...and down on the 26th.



Christmas doesn't come until the end of the month. I'd get quite sick of it. Besides, it's the 12 days of Christmas. We usually decorate the week before, then it comes down after the 12th day of Christmas (Three Kings Day - January 6th)


----------



## spirit

It's a cold day.


----------



## Darren

Funny, it's December 2nd and almost 70 degrees outside. All our windows are open.


----------



## spirit

It was about -1C this morning when I took those photos.


----------



## Virssagòn

Lol -3 degrees when I go to school with my bicycle... that's around 7.30 in the morning ;D.
I just heard it will be -8 in the morning Friday. :S


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Lol -3 degrees when I go to school with my bicycle... that's around 7.30 in the morning ;D.
> I just heard it will be -8 in the morning Friday. :S



Ouch! That's cold!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Ouch! That's cold!



When did you take the photos? (Hour) Actually, it should be colder where you live


----------



## Ramodkk

Can't wait for you to get a DSLR Spirit!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Ouch! That's cold!


Meh, it's usually around -10 to -20C here in the winter.



ramodkk said:


> Can't wait for you to get a DSLR Spirit!


Same!!


----------



## Virssagòn

WRXGuy1 said:


> Meh, it's usually around -10 to -20C here in the winter.
> 
> 
> Same!!



Yeh, it will get even colder here too..


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> When did you take the photos? (Hour) Actually, it should be colder where you live


I took them at about 9.30am yesterday. 



ramodkk said:


> Can't wait for you to get a DSLR Spirit!





WRXGuy1 said:


> Same!!


Thanks.  It won't be long now, give it about a month or so and hopefully I'll have a D3200.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

A couple I took today.


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome shots Ethan. How do you like the HD300?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll be buying Geoff's 7D soon


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll be buying Geoff's 7D soon



Nice! And Geoff is getting a 5D Mk3? 

Cannot wait to get the D3200 or whichever Nikon I end up getting.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll be buying Geoff's 7D soon





spirit said:


> Nice! And Geoff is getting a 5D Mk3?
> 
> Cannot wait to get the D3200 or whichever Nikon I end up getting.


That's the plan!  It all depends when my money will be coming in.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's the plan!  It all depends when my money will be coming in.



Great! 

Question though: Why do you prefer Canon over Nikon? Is it just because you are used to them?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I went canon because that's what Geoff has and he got me started.


----------



## spirit

I can't speak for their higher end models (7D, 5D etc), but I wasn't too impressed with the lower end Canons I tried. I tried an 1100D, a 550D, a 600D and a 650D. I just thought they were a bit plastic. I found the equivalent Nikons to feel better.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah their lower end stuff isn't the best. The higher level models (20D though to the 1D) are much better.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah their lower end stuff isn't the best. The higher level models (20D though to the 1D) are much better.



Yeah I would hope they are considering how much they cost!


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Yeah I would hope they are considering how much they cost!



Yeah, if you want quality, you can't be cheap.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, if you want quality, you can't be cheap.



Must admit though, the Nikon D3xxx and D5xxx cameras are fairly cheap and I think they're well built.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Great!
> 
> Question though: Why do you prefer Canon over Nikon? Is it just because you are used to them?





voyagerfan99 said:


> I went canon because that's what Geoff has and he got me started.






spirit said:


> I can't speak for their higher end models (7D, 5D etc), but I wasn't too impressed with the lower end Canons I tried. I tried an 1100D, a 550D, a 600D and a 650D. I just thought they were a bit plastic. I found the equivalent Nikons to feel better.


Both Canon and Nikon are great, but once you invest in one over the other it's a lot more expensive to switch over, since most lenses, accessories, flashes, etc. are only compatible with one brand.

Nikon and Canon are both great companies, personally I'm a Canon guy just because it's what I've always used, and they have the widest variety of prime and zoom lenses, and there are more third party lenses for Canon.  Not to mention lenses tend to be a bit cheaper for Canon over Nikon.

I used to have a Canon XTi, which was my first DSLR, and it was horrible.  I decided to upgrade to the XSi and it made a huge difference.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ramodkk said:


> Awesome shots Ethan. How do you like the HD300?


Thanks! I really like it, and for the price is awesome. I sort of regret not getting the HD500 just so I can run more effects at once.


----------



## Perkomate

A vote for Pentax right here. In general their cameras seem to be solid and really well built.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Perkomate said:


> A vote for Pentax right here. In general their cameras seem to be solid and really well built.



I agree. Bobby (Vroom_Skies) shoots with a K-5 (or a K-7 can't remember which) and it's a nice camera. I was considering switching, but it would just be too costly. Besides, there are far more lenses for a Canon mount.


----------



## Ramodkk

Unless he has upgraded, Bob shoots with a K10D, I shoot with a K-5, Perkomate shoots with a K-7.


----------



## Perkomate

Correct. Love my K-7. If you can find a second hand one, go for it. 
It doesn't have the highest amount of megapixels, or the most settings, but what it does have is a seriously high level of refinement.
The camera body itself is made of magnesium and something else which means it's really really solid and weighty. This means that it doesn't move around, and so you don't need a tripod unless you're doing unsupported long exposure.

If you've got the money, go for it or a K-5.


----------



## speedyink

Thought you guys might appreciate this.

"I was having fun with this one, I was viewing a mostly black wallpaper for my phone and thought of a neat idea. I ran to my bathroom, set the phone on the granite counter top, and turned off the lights. This is my result.  Phone is obviously the top apples, the reflection is the one off the granite counter."  <- off my deviantart, not typing it again






Was using my Galaxy Nexus, which of course uses SAMOLED.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very cool, bright, and vibrant!


----------



## speedyink

Thanks!

A little over exposed though.. I tried!  But it's hard when your doomed to using program mode (selector knob fell off >_<)

Edit: Ok I had to retake the photo, the over exposure was driving me mad and I have figured out a way to kind of manipulate the shutter speed.


----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy brightness Jason!


----------



## spirit

Looks fine to me on my screen? 

Or do you mean there's a lot of lights?


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Looks fine to me on my screen?
> 
> Or do you mean there's a lot of lights?



Image looks fine to me, I think hes referring to the lights.  Did you take part in that at all? 

I remember when I was younger I would put Christmas lights up all around the house as well, haha


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Image looks fine to me, I think hes referring to the lights.  Did you take part in that at all?
> 
> I remember when I was younger I would put Christmas lights up all around the house as well, haha



Dad put most of the indoor lights up, I do most of the outdoor lights. I haven't had the chance to get the outdoor lights up yet, I'll do them on Saturday. 

Did help put the tree up and I put the lights in the dining room up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes, I just meant a lot of lights


----------



## spirit

Ah ok! Yeah there are a lot!


----------



## 4NGU$

A few Recent shots from me and my partner 






I'm getting this one printed and framed from my little brother from Christmas


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the letters shot :good:


----------



## 4NGU$

Shots from Saturday, the guy in the tights might seem familiar.


----------



## Jamebonds1

4NGU$ said:


> Shots from Saturday, the guy in the tights might seem familiar.



How you do that?  By a 1080p video camera?


----------



## 4NGU$

Jamebonds1 said:


> How you do that?  By a 1080p video camera?



No mate they are photographs, video stills wouldn't be anything like this sharp. What exactly do you mean by "that" ? let me know and I might be able to explain more.


----------



## tremmor

Think he's talking about your settings. Me, i have a Canon S3IS. I have a dial on there for sports. (moving). Would that do it or do ya have to get in there and start playing with all the settings. Many pictures here posted like that. I just never got into it. YET............


----------



## Geoff

tremmor said:


> Think he's talking about your settings. Me, i have a Canon S3IS. I have a dial on there for sports. (moving). Would that do it or do ya have to get in there and start playing with all the settings. Many pictures here posted like that. I just never got into it. YET............


The S3 IS would never produce pictures like this, you really need a DSLR on manual/semi-manual settings.  It also looks like he had strobes/flashes as well.


----------



## 4NGU$

Ahh I see, I thought He might have a specific query about a single quality in the image, Canon 7d fully manual settings, using 2 remote flash units. Keeping the flashes on low power gives a sharper images as the burst of light is shorter... anything else you wanna know ?

Edit:
what this guy said 


WRXGuy1 said:


> The S3 IS would never produce pictures like this, you really need a DSLR on manual/semi-manual settings.  It also looks like he had strobes/flashes as well.


----------



## Jamebonds1

tremmor said:


> Think he's talking about your settings. Me, i have a Canon S3IS. I have a dial on there for sports. (moving). Would that do it or do ya have to get in there and start playing with all the settings. Many pictures here posted like that. I just never got into it. YET............



Thank for explain NGU$.  My English isn't perfect since i use Sign Language.  



4NGU$ said:


> No mate they are photographs, video stills wouldn't be anything like this sharp. What exactly do you mean by "that" ? let me know and I might be able to explain more.





4NGU$ said:


> Ahh I see, I thought He might have a specific query about a single quality in the image, Canon 7d fully manual settings, using 2 remote flash units. Keeping the flashes on low power gives a sharper images as the burst of light is shorter... anything else you wanna know ?
> 
> Edit:
> what this guy said



Yeah that's what i mean.  I think i got it how done with blur motion.  I have Canon PowerShot A590 IS.  I'm told by camera guy in store it is pretty good in PowerShot series.  changeable lens.  My camera have four different type of manual.  It is M (Manual), Av (Aperture Priority), Tv (Shutter Speed Priority) and P (Program).  I has some picture shot by Manual.  It is in my sig with photobunk link.


----------



## 4NGU$

Well if you want to try motion blur like that you can set your camera on M or Shutter priority to about 1/60sec and turn the pop up flash on, the just try panning with a subject as you take the shot, the flash will freeze the bits it hits and the bit that it doesn't freeze ill have blur. 

thats how i got this shot a few years back, 





I know a bit of British Sign Language as my brother has no speech, but most of what he is interested in is food and cars so my vocabulary is limited


----------



## Jamebonds1

4NGU$ said:


> Well if you want to try motion blur like that you can set your camera on M or Shutter priority to about 1/60sec and turn the pop up flash on, the just try panning with a subject as you take the shot, the flash will freeze the bits it hits and the bit that it doesn't freeze ill have blur.
> 
> thats how i got this shot a few years back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a bit of British Sign Language as my brother has no speech, but most of what he is interested in is food and cars so my vocabulary is limited



I use American Sign Language a lot, but I'm suck on British Sign Language


----------



## voyagerfan99

My poopy doo


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> Shots from Saturday, the guy in the tights might seem familiar.



Damn. He's hot.


----------



## spirit

Trafalgar Square, London, 10th March 2012.






Should have a D3200 in less than two week's time!


----------



## Punk

The girl on the left kinda ruins it but you can't control that...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The girl on the left kinda ruins it but you can't control that...



Yeah she got in the way of my shot.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah she got in the way of my shot.



It's more the fact that she looks kinda stupid


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> It's more the fact that she looks kinda stupid



She got in the way and ruined my shot by looking stupid.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Punk said:


> It's more the fact that she looks kinda stupid



After looking at it again (before seeing this post) I thought the same thing


----------



## spirit

Yeah definitely shot at the wrong moment!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah definitely shot at the wrong moment!



Girl is not mad at you is she?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Girl is not mad at you is she?



She's furious.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> She's furious.



Ouch.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Ouch.



I was joking.  I don't even know who she is.


----------



## tremmor

love the dog voyagerfan. Its a family dog there. Have a lab though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tremmor said:


> love the dog voyagerfan. Its a family dog there. Have a lab though.



Thanks  Yeah, hard to believe Dudley is 10. He still has that lab puppy personality to him.


----------



## spirit

Ahh damn it came out a bit blurred, but this is my attempt at getting a decent macro of a frosty spider web.  I was in a rush as I took the shot on the way to school.






Edit: edited some shots from April too, wanted to make the photos look kind of old.


----------



## mx344

Been doing some more portraits lately, ill upload more as soon as there up on the web.


----------



## Geoff

Love it Jason!


----------



## Ankur

Flower pics with noob camera


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Love it Jason!



My macro shot of the spider web? Thanks!


----------



## Geoff

^ Dudley!


----------



## voyagerfan99

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Gotta love the dog!





WRXGuy1 said:


> ^ Dudley!



My poopy doo


----------



## Life

voyagerfan99 said:


> My poopy doo



Gotta love the nick name I am a dog person, I have 4 dogs, all collies, and like my pup rena, he has a lot of character in his face. if you guys like, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## patrickv

Haven't posted in a while


----------



## Punk

Very nice Patrick!


----------



## Virssagòn

Wow, nice Patrick!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Come on Geoff! Where are your test shots from your 5DMkIII?


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Come on Geoff! Where are your test shots from your 5DMkIII?



^ This!


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Come on Geoff! Where are your test shots from your 5DMkIII?



Lol that Geoff word is almost like my brother's name


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Come on Geoff! Where are your test shots from your 5DMkIII?





spirit said:


> ^ This!


Haha, well I got it last night so the only thing I could take pictures of were things at home, which is pretty boring.  I spent most of the night setting all the custom settings in the camera, organizing my camera bag, and getting my old 7D and lenses bagged up for Travis


----------



## spirit

Great to hear you've now got it all set up. 

Now go outside...  Take the BRZ for a run...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Great to hear you've now got it all set up.
> 
> Now go outside...  Take the BRZ for a run...


I have to work, and it's raining out


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's so gross out today


----------



## spirit

Not much better over here either. Dark and rainy and cold.


----------



## Life

Am I the only who has it snowing?


----------



## voyagerfan99

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Am I the only who has it snowing?



Must be. New England is getting drenched.


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Am I the only who has it snowing?



Nah.  Our home have snow, melt, snow, melt and snow.


----------



## Geoff

First shot with the 5D Mark III, not much for scenery though...


----------



## spirit

Quite nice!


----------



## Geoff

FYI Photobucket really reduces the quality, I had to use my photo site to host the image.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> FYI Photobucket really reduces the quality, I had to use my photo site to host the image.



Yeah I don't really like Photobucket all that much. :/


----------



## Virssagòn

Imageshakeus?


----------



## Perkomate

SmileMan said:


> Imageshakeus?



i read that as image shake us.

Nice pic btw.


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nah.  Our home have snow, melt, snow, melt and snow.



Same here, except it goes more like this: snow for 10 minutes. melt, snow for the night, rain, snow for an hour, melt. This isn't as bad as last year tho, last year we had no snow. The year before, we had up too 2 and a half feet of snow.


----------



## Virssagòn

Some photos from Cyprus
































And when I was on my way to the Alps,


----------



## Life

Do you live there or was that a vacation?^^ awesome pictures.


----------



## Virssagòn

Just a vacation, I live in Belgium. I'll post some pics if I got the time from my village.
This year we went to Kos, we're going to the US probably next year.
And thanks, sorry for bad quality though...


----------



## EvanK




----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice shot Evan, and nice to see you've joined us over here at the other CF :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

Some other photos, most are from Kos I think.


----------



## tremmor

Love these pictures Smileman. Love an adventure.


----------



## Justin

Good stuff Smileman. Makes me want to go on vacation.


----------



## Virssagòn

tremmor said:


> Love these pictures Smileman. Love an adventure.





			
				jnskyliner34 said:
			
		

> Good stuff Smileman. Makes me want to go on vacation.



Ty guys, yeh it was hot there, a bit too hot lol.
But I liked the landscapes, the sea, the swimming pool, reading a book under the parasol,...
I'll post some pics of Belgium soon, not that they're great xD.


----------



## Life

Here, is an okay one with my finepix.







I'm saving the best for last. Which are coming tommorow.


----------



## spirit

With some editing the first one would look really nice. :good:

I advise with your S3200 you shoot in 16:9, use FinePix Chrome colour settings, and use the P mode over any scene positions or auto modes. That combination certainly gives me the best image quality on my S4000. 

How long have you had your S3200?


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> With some editing the first one would look really nice. :good:
> 
> I advise with your S3200 you shoot in 16:9, use FinePix Chrome colour settings, and use the P mode over any scene positions or auto modes. That combination certainly gives me the best image quality on my S4000.
> 
> How long have you had your S3200?



I was using sp mode with that picture, and had it set on low light. i have had it for about 2 months now, give or take 2 weeks. Thanks for the tips, I will try it.


----------



## spirit

Definitely use P (program auto). You have to choose the ISO and you can adjust the exposure and colour settings, but aperture and shutter speed are done by the camera.

Choosing the ISO isn't hard. Generally, the lower the light you're in, the higher the ISO, the brighter, the lower. But - the higher the ISO you go, the more grainy your photos become. The S4000 can go up to ISO-400 before it gets really grainy (I wouldn't advise going higher than 400). I stick to 64, 100 and 200 usually.

ISO performance is one of the reasons why I'm hopefully upgrading to a D-SLR soon. The D-SLR will be much better in low light as it handles noise much better than the bridge camera.


----------



## Life

Ok, I am not waiting till tomorrow, here are a few more.  





My Dog, rena.


----------



## spirit

I like the shot of your dog, that's quite nice. Here's my favourite shot of a dog which I have taken, my grandparent's samoyed.






Excuse the writing across the image, I needed to upload the file quickly and this one with the writing across the image was the smallest version of this photo I had.


----------



## Life

Thanks, that is a very nice picture of you grandparents dog, I have one similar to that picture, of my mom's dog. I'll post it tommorow sometime.


----------



## spirit

One of my first shots with the D3200, classic mirror shot of myself. 







Taken in JEPG (camera is set to JPEG Fine + RAW). File size is 12.9 MB once edited  RAW files are about 20 MB a piece (to be expected from this 24 MP D-SLR). I've just installed Lightroom and playing about with the RAW files. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with my new D-SLR!  Seems like editing RAW gives you better results, not surprising at all really. 

That's ISO-800 and automatic settings by the way! My Fuji at ISO-800 would cry and die, this is amazing!


----------



## spirit

Here's the RAW file. Processed in Lightroom 4, it's 20.4 MB!


----------



## Virssagòn

Great quality, look forward to see some other shots with your new NIKON!!!


----------



## spirit

Thanks. I've got a lot of reading to do. I also got the 'Nikon D3200 for Dummies' book - 300 pages on how to use this baby SLR!


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Here's the RAW file. Processed in Lightroom 4, it's 20.4 MB!



Did you really just get a DSLR?


----------



## spirit

^ YES! How else would I suddenly have gotten a Nikon D3200? Found one under a bush?  

Here is another shot, processed in Lightroom (taken in RAW, ISO-800)






Going to London on Saturday. I know we're seeing the Christmas lights and going on the Eye at 4.00pm (so it'll be just getting dark). Should get some nice photos! I need to buy a bag before then though, and maybe another memory card. Shooting in JPEG Fine + RAW takes up a lot of space!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Here's the RAW file. Processed in Lightroom 4, it's 20.4 MB!


Awesome!  I hope you have lots of storage, RAW files fill it up fast 

My RAW files are 25-30MB


----------



## spirit

What's the resolution on your 5D MkIII?

Yeah, there's still a few things I need to get. I'm going to London on Saturday, so I need a case and another SD card (got 16GB atm, gonna get a 32) before then. I'll get some other stuff later. 

Can you see the improvement of quality? It's early days for me yet, but as I type this I am reading up on how to use this baby SLR.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> What's the resolution on your 5D MkIII?
> 
> Yeah, there's still a few things I need to get. I'm going to London on Saturday, so I need a case and another SD card (got 16GB atm, gonna get a 32) before then. I'll get some other stuff later.
> 
> Can you see the improvement of quality? It's early days for me yet, but as I type this I am reading up on how to use this baby SLR.



Order on internet would be better way.  I got 16 GB card for 7 dollar.


----------



## spirit

I'm not getting it in London, I need it before Saturday so I'm going to go into Norwich and get it all on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You should be able to fit anywhere between 600-800 RAW's on a 16GB card.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I'm doing JPEG + RAW though at the moment, so it's more like 300-400 shots, but I can see myself going completely RAW one day.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> What's the resolution on your 5D MkIII?
> 
> Yeah, there's still a few things I need to get. I'm going to London on Saturday, so I need a case and another SD card (got 16GB atm, gonna get a 32) before then. I'll get some other stuff later.
> 
> Can you see the improvement of quality? It's early days for me yet, but as I type this I am reading up on how to use this baby SLR.


22.3MP

Can I see an improvement in what, going from JPG to RAW or from my 7D to 5D?



spirit said:


> Yeah I'm doing JPEG + RAW though at the moment, so it's more like 300-400 shots, but I can see myself going completely RAW one day.


I would advise against shooting in JPEG + RAW, as it causes your memory card to fill up about 1/3 as quickly, you get reduced FPS, and it's redundant as you are already shooting in RAW and can simply batch convert them to JPEG's on the computer.

The biggest advantages of shooting in RAW is that you can easily adjust the white balance, exposure, etc. without effecting the quality of the image.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> 22.3MP



Holy crap. Iv obviously been away from photography too long! My last camera was 3.34MP and I thought it looked amazing! It wasnt a DSLR, but only because it did not have a changeable lens, other than that though you could still modify everything and the times went from 1/3000 to 3 seconds.  

But even then, I remember my dream camera the Nikon D40 was only 6MP and that was like the top of the line camera!


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Holy crap. Iv obviously been away from photography too long! My last camera was 3.34MP and I thought it looked amazing! It wasnt a DSLR, but only because it did not have a changeable lens, other than that though you could still modify everything and the times went from 1/3000 to 3 seconds.
> 
> But even then, I remember my dream camera the Nikon D40 was only 6MP and that was like the top of the line camera!


Haha, well the D800 has a 36.3MP sensor 

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d800/


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Can I see an improvement in what, going from JPG to RAW or from my 7D to 5D?


That and can you see a difference between my bridge and SLR?



> I would advise against shooting in JPEG + RAW, as it causes your memory card to fill up about 1/3 as quickly, you get reduced FPS, and it's redundant as you are already shooting in RAW and can simply batch convert them to JPEG's on the computer.
> 
> The biggest advantages of shooting in RAW is that you can easily adjust the white balance, exposure, etc. without effecting the quality of the image.


Yeah I think I'm going to just shoot in RAW now. Yesterday I was doing RAW + JPEG - I found myself not bothering at all with the JPEGs and only processing the RAWs. It's a lot easier to edit the RAWs and you get much better results!



G80FTW said:


> Holy crap. Iv obviously been away from photography too long! My last camera was 3.34MP and I thought it looked amazing! It wasnt a DSLR, but only because it did not have a changeable lens, other than that though you could still modify everything and the times went from 1/3000 to 3 seconds.
> 
> But even then, I remember my dream camera the Nikon D40 was only 6MP and that was like the top of the line camera!


My D3200 is 24.2 MP and that's a baby D-SLR.  The only other camera with a higher resolution I think is in fact the D800, 36 MP!


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> My D3200 is 24.2 MP and that's a baby D-SLR.  The only other camera with a higher resolution I think is in fact the D800, 36 MP!



Id love to buy a camera and go shooting again, however after some searching Im a bit puzzled as to why the D40 is still so high priced? I remember back when I first seen it it was like $800, and its still over $500.  Why is a 6 year old camera $500+?  My E990 was about $250 in 1999 and it certainly isnt worth a penny now.


----------



## spirit

Not sure why you'd even consider buying a D40 new in this day and age when newer alternatives are available. It was succeeded by the D3000, which was then succeeded by the D3100, which was then succeeded by what I have, the D3200. 

I guess it just held it's value? Or people still want them?


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Not sure why you'd even consider buying a D40 new in this day and age when newer alternatives are available. It was succeeded by the D3000, which was then succeeded by the D3100, which was then succeeded by what I have, the D3200.
> 
> I guess it just held it's value? Or people still want them?



I suppose there wouldnt be a point in paying the same price for dated technology over new.  I figured since the D40 has aged, it would be more in the $100 range.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I suppose there wouldnt be a point in paying the same price for dated technology over new.  I figured since the D40 has aged, it would be more in the $100 range.



In the second hand market it'd cost maybe a bit more than 100 bucks, but it shouldn't be $500 new. There's no point paying for that for the D40. 

It seems like most of the Nikon D-SLRs from the 2007/08 era are still quite pricey though. The D90 was the prosumer D-SLR and yes, the price has fallen over the past 5 years or so, but it still costs £555 over here new, which is odd as apart from the lack of in-built auto-focus and the 18-105 kit lens, the D5100 is a better camera and yet is is cheaper than the old D90. I believe Nikon still make D90s too!

Of course though, the D5200 has come out to replace the D5100 now.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> In the second hand market it'd cost maybe a bit more than 100 bucks, but it shouldn't be $500 new. There's no point paying for that for the D40.
> 
> It seems like most of the Nikon D-SLRs from the 2007/08 era are still quite pricey though. The D90 was the prosumer D-SLR and yes, the price has fallen over the past 5 years or so, but it still costs £555 over here new, which is odd as apart from the lack of in-built auto-focus and the 18-105 kit lens, the D5100 is a better camera and yet is is cheaper than the old D90. I believe Nikon still make D90s too!
> 
> Of course though, the D5200 has come out to replace the D5100 now.



Im getting lost. How many generations of cameras am I behind now? haha


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Im getting lost. How many generations of cameras am I behind now? haha



Umm... 3 Nikon generations. 

After the D40 there was the D3000, then the D3100, then the D3200. 

Just been taking shots with my D3200. Love this camera!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah JPEG + RAW is useless when you shoot in RAW.


----------



## spirit

I've changed it to just RAW now.

Been taking photos all day, I'll process and upload in a bit.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Here's the RAW file. Processed in Lightroom 4, it's 20.4 MB!



Nice DSLR!! I need to buy a new one myself, maybe this summer . I remember when I first got my D40, I actually did the exact same photo that you just did 



spirit said:


> ^ YES! How else would I suddenly have gotten a Nikon D3200? Found one under a bush?
> 
> Here is another shot, processed in Lightroom (taken in RAW, ISO-800)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to London on Saturday. I know we're seeing the Christmas lights and going on the Eye at 4.00pm (so it'll be just getting dark). Should get some nice photos! I need to buy a bag before then though, and maybe another memory card. Shooting in JPEG Fine + RAW takes up a lot of space!



Nice cat 

I'm waiting for your cool photos you got us used to


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Nice DSLR!! I need to buy a new one myself, maybe this summer . I remember when I first got my D40, I actually did the exact same photo that you just did
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cat
> 
> I'm waiting for your cool photos you got us used to



Thanks Ben (hope that's your name! If not, tell me an idiot!  Interesting that you did the mirror shot too, I just wanted to show off my new toy. 

I'm just processing the photos now. They'll be here soon!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks Ben (hope that's your name! If not, tell me an idiot!  Interesting that you did the mirror shot too, I just wanted to show off my new toy.
> 
> I'm just processing the photos now. They'll be here soon!



Yup that's me!

Remember how I told you I'll forget your name? Well I did sorry lol.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Yup that's me!
> 
> Remember how I told you I'll forget your name? Well I did sorry lol.



 Jason.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Jason.



Mr. Jason or can I say your real name?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Mr. Jason or can I say your real name?



Go on...


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Go on...



His real name is Mr. Brown!!!!
Brownie!!! 
That's how I call you nvt... xD


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> His real name is Mr. Brown!!!!
> Brownie!!!
> That's how I call you nvt... xD



Please don't call me Brownie, Roberto. 

I'm uploading some photos from the D3200 I took today. They're not full resolution as it'd just take hours to upload with my crappy connection.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Please don't call me Brownie, Roberto.
> 
> I'm uploading some photos from the D3200 I took today. They're not full resolution as it'd just take hours to upload with my crappy connection.



Don't call me Roberto, Brown ;P

Nice, looking forward to it!!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Please don't call me Brownie, Roberto.
> 
> I'm uploading some photos from the D3200 I took today. They're not full resolution as it'd just take hours to upload with my crappy connection.



It would be nice if camera have USB3


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> It would be nice if camera have USB3



That's not the problem. The problem is uploading the files to the internet. I can't upload the full res images as they're usually around 20MB in size, so I resized them to about 9MB but my internet is so slow it takes an age for them to upload.

Though USB 3.0 would be nice to have.

Here are the photos. All taken in RAW, all at ISO-800 (though one or two may be 1600, not sure!) and all processed by me in Lightroom 4. Tell me honestly what you think. I'm new to D-SLR photography and processing RAW files, so let me know how I got on.


----------



## Ramodkk

They're looking nice there Jason. Just one thing, DSLR's are exceptional ISO performers compared to P&S/Super Zooms but that doesn't mean you should use high ISO all time. Although, you might just be experimenting with high ISO right now, I don't know. Just remember outdoors ISO 100-200 should suffice depending on natural light, unless you're going after the grainy look of course!


----------



## spirit

Yeah I just wanted to see how higher ISOs looked.  ISO-800 on the Fuji was unusable, ISO-1600, don't even go there with the Fuji. I'll stick to 100/200 outdoors. 

Thanks Omar! I can definitely see a difference between the Fuji and the new D-SLR!


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice shots Brown!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Nice shots Brown!



Thank you, Roberto.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Thank you, Roberto.



Just call me Rob, I don't call you Brownie anymore though?...


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Just call me Rob, I don't call you Brownie anymore though?...



Ok Rob.


----------



## spirit

Some photos from the D3200 today.












Experimenting with manual focus!


----------



## Punk

I like the Mini Jason 

I have some photos from Normandie (France) taken today. They will probably be processed by next week


----------



## spirit

Thanks Ben!  That's our car!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks Ben!  That's our car!



We're thinking of getting one for Rally racing with a friend although this is more a dream than really thinking about doing it for real...


----------



## spirit

Yeah they're awesome at handling. Would be the perfect rally car actually. They were used in the Monte Carlo rallies in the 60s.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah they're awesome at handling. Would be the perfect rally car actually. They were used in the Monte Carlo rallies in the 60s.



Yup although I thin I'll go with the new Countrymen IF I ever thought about racing


----------



## spirit

I've been in London all day. Watch this space if you want to see aerial shots of London taken at night! 

Edit: Photos should be up tomorrow, I need to do a lot of processing and the files are huge, I'm talking close to 30MB on some of them, but I'll resize them.


----------



## CrazyMike

So I have never posted a picture on here. I am quite an amateur when it comes to taking pictures, but i was curious if anyone knows what these pictures are of  . (feel free to critique them, maybe it'll help me to improve in my picture taking).


----------



## spirit

Went to London yesterday. Went on the Eye at about 4.00pm, so this was mainly a test of the D3200's low light performance, all photos were taken handheld. All taken in RAW and procesed in Lightroom (panoramas made on Photoshop CS5.1 and then processed in Lightroom). 

Sorry for the slight reflections in some of the photos, the windows on the Eye were a bit mucky as it was raining pretty much all day. 
















^ Charing Cross Station


























^ Millennium Dome/O2 Arena

Might upload more later on today. These are not the full resolution images are the filesizes were out of this world!


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> Went to London yesterday. Went on the Eye at about 4.00pm, so this was mainly a test of the D3200's low light performance, all photos were taken handheld. All taken in RAW and procesed in Lightroom (panoramas made on Photoshop CS5.1 and then processed in Lightroom).
> 
> Sorry for the slight reflections in some of the photos, the windows on the Eye were a bit mucky as it was raining pretty much all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Charing Cross Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Millennium Dome/O2 Arena
> 
> Might upload more later on today. These are not the full resolution images are the filesizes were out of this world!


Beautiful! :good:


----------



## spirit

Thank you!


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice photo's! Where did you shoot them? Looks like they are taken in an heli or something .


----------



## spirit

I took them on the London Eye. It's basically a large ferris wheel in the centre of London which you can go on and see London from the air. 

See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_eye


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I took them on the London Eye. It's basically a large ferris wheel in the centre of London which you can go on and see London from the air.
> 
> See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_eye



Nice, we got 2 of them in Antwerp too 
One fairly big and one huge .


----------



## spirit

Yeah those wheels are awesome.

I've been out in town taking more photos this afternoon. Need to process them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I always knew good things would come from you once you got a DSLR Jason


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I always knew good things would come from you once you got a DSLR Jason



Thank you Travis.  It's great that people are liking my work. There's more to come, too. I haven't posted any shots of the Christmas lights yet. 

Just edited the original post with the London pics and added more exposure on some of the panoramas, they look better now.


----------



## spirit

A few more of London:


























About 3 minutes work in Photoshop:


----------



## M1kkelZR

they Look amazing Jason 
Best Photographer 2k12 incoming!


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> they Look amazing Jason
> Best Photographer 2k12 incoming!



Thank you Michael!!  It means a lot.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice London picture!


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice London picture!



Thank you!


----------



## tremmor

I enjoyed it also.


----------



## spirit

Thank you too!


----------



## Ramodkk

4th shot is my favorite :good:


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> 4th shot is my favorite :good:



The one with Big Ben or the one with the Christmas lights? There are more on the previous page if you haven't already seen.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This tree have willow and pine tree merge.  Hybrid-like.  





Firework for Christmas


----------



## spirit

The shots of the fireworks are pretty good!


----------



## Life

You guys a some very nice ones, but I know who will have the best of em all today. if I remember his name right, jnsklyiner from sydny! I was watching the news this morning, and they showed the newyears fireworks from sydny, I just had my jaws dropped the whole time.


----------



## voyagerfan99

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> You guys a some very nice ones, but I know who will have the best of em all today. if I remember his name right, jnsklyiner from sydny! I was watching the news this morning, and they showed the newyears fireworks from sydny, I just had my jaws dropped the whole time.



Justin is from the Philippines, not Australia  And you spelled Sydney wrong.


----------



## spirit

Another pano from London:






Some from today:


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> You guys a some very nice ones, but I know who will have the best of em all today. if I remember his name right, jnsklyiner from sydny! I was watching the news this morning, and they showed the newyears fireworks from sydny, I just had my jaws dropped the whole time.



Yeah. that's both them.  If i remember you might want to give jnsklyiner a time after you come back.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> The shots of the fireworks are pretty good!



Thank!  I take many of picture and most of those are blur


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Thank!  I take many of picture and most of those are blur



What you need is a camera which can shoot at high ISO, so that you can use a fast shutter speed to catch the fireworks. You're going to need ISO 1600 or 3200 or maybe even 6400 if you want to use a shutter speed fast enough to get a well exposed shot, so really you need a D-SLR if you want the shot to be clean with minimal noise.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> What you need is a camera which can shoot at high ISO, so that you can use a fast shutter speed to catch the fireworks. You're going to need ISO 1600 or 3200 or maybe even 6400 if you want to use a shutter speed slow enough to get a well exposed shot, so really you need a D-SLR if you want the shot to be clean with minimal noise.



Hmm... I never though that.  Good hint.  My Canon PowerShot A590 is limited to 1600 ISO 
Beside I have computer i need to repair first.  That would be power supply with three rail.


----------



## spirit

I bet it's really grainy at ISO 1600 though. Most point and shoots and bridge cameras are.


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. that's both them.  If i remember you might want to give jnsklyiner a time after you come back.



What?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. that's both them.  If i remember you might want to give jnsklyiner a time after you come back.





{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> What?



I agree. None of that made any sense.


----------



## spirit

I think he's saying Life may want to re-introduce himself to Justin.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Sorry if i made you confused but saw you two fighting a little bit on picture poll long ago.  I'm not really sure if Justin is happy to hear.  Which is why i recommended Life to give Justin a time if he need.  But it was long ago, people changed.

EDIT:  Just what Sprint say.


----------



## spirit

First shot of 2013! Lowestoft harbour.


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> Sorry if i made you confused but saw you two fighting a little bit on picture poll long ago.  I'm not really sure if Justin is happy to hear.  Which is why i recommended Life to give Justin a time if he need.  But it was long ago, people changed.
> 
> EDIT:  Just what Sprint say.



ohh, ok, Thanks.


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice shots, but only 3 for a whole day?


----------



## spirit

There's more, would you like to see them?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> There's more, would you like to see them?



Sure, but only the good ones if they aren't with too many ;P


----------



## spirit

OK I will get them uploaded and posted here.


----------



## spirit

Not as good as the ones I posted earlier, but here are a few more. These are not full resolution images by the way, the original file sizes are like 15-20MB each, these are more like 5-10MB.


----------



## Virssagòn

Can it be that my camera shoots 60mb photos lol....?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Can it be that my camera shoots 60mb photos lol....?



No way is it shooting 60MB photos. My D3200 has a 24.2 MP sensor and the RAW files are usually around 20-25MB in size, so unless you've got a 60 MP sensor, your camera cannot be producing 60MB files.


----------



## Virssagòn

K, I'll test it tomorrow. Probably I looked wrong...


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Can it be that my camera shoots 60mb photos lol....?



Unless it is .tiff file picture.  The biggest file size.


----------



## spirit

You probably meant 16MB if you have a 16 MP camera.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

A couple of pictures I took this week.


----------



## spirit

Glass by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Glass Reflections by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Glass in Green by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Quite pleased with this:




It's a Cat's Life! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

and this




Santa in a Snowglob by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

In a Rush by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

My first long exposure shot with the D3200, the A11 as it passes Wymondham. (facing Attleborough). Shot using a 30 second shutter using the Nikon ML-L3 infra-red remote shutter release.


----------



## EvanK

spirit said:


> You probably meant 16MB if you have a 16 MP camera.



I usually get 5-10 MB JPEGs with my 16MP D7000, and 20-25 MB RAWs.  Some people have reported getting over 70 MB RAWs with the 36 MP D800.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like that long exposure Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

EvanK said:


> I usually get 5-10 MB JPEGs with my 16MP D7000, and 20-25 MB RAWs.  Some people have reported getting over 70 MB RAWs with the 36 MP D800.


JPEGs for me are about 10-15 MB on the D3200 I think, but I only shoot RAW now, usually 20-25 MB files. 70 MB RAWs that just insane I'd expect about 40-45MB from the D800 with it being a 36.2 D-SLR.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I like that long exposure Jason :good:


Thanks.


----------



## EvanK




----------



## spirit

Pretty cool!


----------



## spirit

More long exposure shots, this time in Norwich! 




On My Way Home! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Elm Hill By Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Cathedral By Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




St Peter Mancroft Chruch By Twilight by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Nice ones Jason!!

I have been digging into my files and found few photos that I could make something of:


----------



## spirit

Hey thanks Ben! I like the shot of the cruise liner and the bird, very nice indeed!


----------



## Punk

And here are two from this Winter:


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Hey thanks Ben! I like the shot of the cruise liner and the bird, very nice indeed!



I also enjoyed the cruise liner shot :good:


----------



## EvanK

You want long exposure?  This one's 55 minutes:






And this one's over an hour:


----------



## voyagerfan99

What kind of lense did you use for those Evan?


----------



## EvanK

300mm at f4


----------



## Geoff

EvanK said:


> You want long exposure?  This one's 55 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one's over an hour:


I've always been interested in astrophotography.  What kind of star tracker do you have?


----------



## Jamebonds1

EvanK said:


> You want long exposure?  This one's 55 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one's over an hour:



Nice one! what kind camera do you have?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here my good star and roof picture


----------



## spirit

I tried to get a shot of the starry night the other night when I was at that bridge over the dual-carriageway. It didn't come out very well because I under-exposed it, too bad. 

Nice shots there Evan! :good: and yes I've always been interested in astronomical photography. How did you get a 55 minute exposure though?


----------



## Punk

Yeah Astronomy is one of my hobby too. The thing is I don't have anything other than a tripod and my eyes... Here are some pics I did:
















And this is my version of your first pic Evan  :






And this is Jupiter:






Maximum exposure there is 30 second, don't mind the borders, I've changed that now.


----------



## spirit

Yeah my maximum exposure is also 30 seconds I think. Some nice ones there Ben.


----------



## EvanK

WRXGuy1 said:
			
		

> I've always been interested in astrophotography.  What kind of star tracker do you have?



I have an old Celestron mount and a C8, the classic orange tube.  For guiding I use a Byers worm gear drive, but no autoguiding, the mount's too old school for that .  Even after over an hour polar aligning, you have to do some pretty regular corrections every 10-15 seconds or so.  It really puts a strain on your back...



			
				Jamebonds1 said:
			
		

> Nice one! what kind camera do you have?



I used a D7000 for those shots, ISO 1600 if I recall but I'd have to check.



			
				spirit said:
			
		

> Nice shots there Evan!  and yes I've always been interested in astronomical photography. How did you get a 55 minute exposure though?



It's not actually a 55 minute exposure, it's a combination of 11 exposures, each 5 minute shots.  When you put all your shots together, what's called "stacking", it helps reduce the noise and generally bring out better detail.  You can also take a few shots with the lens cap on, often called "darks", which can be added into the shot to help reduce hot pixels and imperfections.  I put all the shots together using some freeware called Deep Sky Stacker", did some colour and exposure adjustment in there, and then did a few touch ups using GIMP.

Although for deeper shots like these with longer lenses you need pretty accurate tracking and need to be alert and guiding the shot at all times, it's not necessary for all astrophotos.  Really, all you need is a camera, tripod, and a dark location.  All I used for this shot was the camera, a tripod, and a remote release to reduce vibrations and such:






If you look REALLY closely there is some trailing, but I had it printed on a 8 x 8 foot board and honestly you couldn't see any imperfections.  Try it yourself, get out on a dark night at preferably a location with minimal light pollution out in the country, and just shoot on a tripod.  Try different exposures at different ISO and apertures, you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you can get.  If you want, even put your camera in bulb mode and experiment with star trails, you can have lots of fun with these shots in Lightroom or Photoshop after the fact.  Compared to the days of film where you had to deal with reciprocity failure and true hour long exposure with no tracking, digital astrophotography is a godsend.


----------



## EvanK

spirit said:


> Yeah my maximum exposure is also 30 seconds I think. Some nice ones there Ben.



Just use bulb mode.  I can't check right now as I don't have my camera, but I believe if you sync the Ml-L3 remote with the camera and put your exposure into bulb, it'll start the exposure when you press the remote and end it when you press again.  For precise astrophotos, change the remote mode in the menu to have the mirror lock up before you start the exposure, simply to reduce the vibrations caused by the mirror flapping.


----------



## spirit

Thanks for letting me know all about that Evan - sounds really interesting indeed! I'll definitely give it a try and at some point. I only recently got my D3200 so I still need to do some reading up on what exactly the bulb mode does and so on, but I have downloaded the Deep Sky Stacker software as it's free. 

I've got the ML-L3 remote (which is what I use for my long exposures to reduce shutter button blur) so I should be set as I have a tripod too.


----------



## Punk

EvanK said:


> I have an old Celestron mount and a C8, the classic orange tube.  For guiding I use a Byers worm gear drive, but no autoguiding, the mount's too old school for that .  Even after over an hour polar aligning, you have to do some pretty regular corrections every 10-15 seconds or so.  It really puts a strain on your back...
> 
> 
> 
> I used a D7000 for those shots, ISO 1600 if I recall but I'd have to check.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not actually a 55 minute exposure, it's a combination of 11 exposures, each 5 minute shots.  When you put all your shots together, what's called "stacking", it helps reduce the noise and generally bring out better detail.  You can also take a few shots with the lens cap on, often called "darks", which can be added into the shot to help reduce hot pixels and imperfections.  I put all the shots together using some freeware called Deep Sky Stacker", did some colour and exposure adjustment in there, and then did a few touch ups using GIMP.
> 
> Although for deeper shots like these with longer lenses you need pretty accurate tracking and need to be alert and guiding the shot at all times, it's not necessary for all astrophotos.  Really, all you need is a camera, tripod, and a dark location.  All I used for this shot was the camera, a tripod, and a remote release to reduce vibrations and such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look REALLY closely there is some trailing, but I had it printed on a 8 x 8 foot board and honestly you couldn't see any imperfections.  Try it yourself, get out on a dark night at preferably a location with minimal light pollution out in the country, and just shoot on a tripod.  Try different exposures at different ISO and apertures, you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you can get.  If you want, even put your camera in bulb mode and experiment with star trails, you can have lots of fun with these shots in Lightroom or Photoshop after the fact.  Compared to the days of film where you had to deal with reciprocity failure and true hour long exposure with no tracking, digital astrophotography is a godsend.



You should make a guide on astrophotos, how to take them, what's needed and all


----------



## EvanK

Punk said:
			
		

> You should make a guide on astrophotos, how to take them, what's needed and all



I'll think about it, but I'm certainly still learning.  But if there's enough demand for one here or over at Camera Forum, I'd be glad to write one up


----------



## spirit

I agree with Ben. Honestly Evan, I think you should. I think lots of people here would be interested in reading it and taking astronomical photos.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> You should make a guide on astrophotos, how to take them, what's needed and all





spirit said:


> I agree with Ben. Honestly Evan, I think you should. I think lots of people here would be interested in reading it and taking astronomical photos.


Here's a good guide for astrophotography: http://asignobservatoryii.webs.com/astrophotographytips.htm


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Here's a good guide for astrophotography: http://asignobservatoryii.webs.com/astrophotographytips.htm



Pretty funny one too!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I tried to get a shot of the starry night the other night when I was at that bridge over the dual-carriageway. It didn't come out very well because I under-exposed it, too bad.
> 
> Nice shots there Evan! :good: and yes I've always been interested in astronomical photography. How did you get a 55 minute exposure though?



It is possible that you can make it HDRI.  By 30 sec, 20 sec, 10 sec.  Or 30, 15, 1.  It is good that you got tripod and remote.


----------



## EvanK

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is possible that you can make it HDRI.  By 30 sec, 20 sec, 10 sec.  Or 30, 15, 1.  It is good that you got tripod and remote.



It's quite possible, the above shot that I posted was only 30 seconds at f2.  The major factor that determines your detail is light pollution, it really has a major effect on your shots.  You should get about a hour away from a major city if you want a nice dark sky.

In this shot for instance, the pink light to the left isn't the aurora, but light pollution coming from downtown.


----------



## Jamebonds1

EvanK said:


> It's quite possible, the above shot that I posted was only 30 seconds at f2.  The major factor that determines your detail is light pollution, it really has a major effect on your shots.  You should get about a hour away from a major city if you want a nice dark sky.
> 
> In this shot for instance, the pink light to the left isn't the aurora, but light pollution coming from downtown.



Thank for tip, I will keep in mind.  I have Canon PowerShot A590 IS, so it limited more than EOS.  15 Sec is my max.  Plus it is little light pollution, it can be due to little too high ISO i guess.


----------



## spirit

Some experimenting with my new flashgun. 




Wymondham by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Some experimenting with my new flashgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wymondham by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


It's a shame the sky is blown out


----------



## spirit

It was a cloudy day. Would've been blown out anyway.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It was a cloudy day. Would've been blown out anyway.


Shoot multiple exposures


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's what HDR is for


----------



## spirit

My baby D-SLR doesn't have an in-built HDR feature, but I can do it on Photoshop.

Anyway, some you may like from tonight. Lens flare is annoying, I need to get a lens hood I think.




Missed the Train? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Missed Your Train? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Anybody for Fuel? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




You Drive Me Round The Ben by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Rush Hour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

B&W effects done in Lightroom not on camera.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

Thanks Travis.


----------



## EvanK

Nice ones, Jason.  For HDR I like to use some software called Photomatix, from HDR Soft.  It's some damn good software IMO, giving you quite a bit of control over the image, and offering a handy LR plugin.  You can get some pretty cool results when shooting RAW.  I picked it up for $80, a small investment, but worth every penny IMO.  You can get a free trial from their website, but I believe it'll leave a watermark on all of your photos.


----------



## spirit

I can use Photoshop for HDR, so that's not a problem.


----------



## EvanK

Generations


----------



## Geoff

Couple shots from last nights game I was shooting for some parents:


----------



## Punk

EvanK said:


> Generations



The electric wires ruined it for me :S


----------



## Virssagòn

WRXGuy1 said:


> Couple shots from last nights game I was shooting for some parents:



What's that green in is mouth?


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> What's that green in is mouth?



It is protection mouth.  To prevent from something hit teeth.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is protection mouth.  To prevent from something hit teeth.



You mean mouth guard. But yes, it's to protect the teeth.


----------



## spirit

I hate those gum guards. We have to wear them at school when playing rugby. Basically you can't talk properly for an hour and when you spit it out at the end of the lesson your mouth feels all weird. The teachers love them though because it's the best way to shut up the kids.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> You mean mouth guard. But yes, it's to protect the teeth.



My bad.  I haven't play sport since I work hard study for high school and collage.  I know very little about sport.


----------



## patrickv

Young, wild and...not so free


----------



## patrickv

Christmas Decorations


----------



## Geoff

SmileMan said:


> What's that green in is mouth?





Jamebonds1 said:


> It is protection mouth.  To prevent from something hit teeth.


lol, sorry but that just sounded pretty funny.  Yes it's a mouth guard.


----------



## dug987654

A mate and I went out and made some orbs the other night...


----------



## spirit

Very creative indeed!


----------



## Jamebonds1

dug987654 said:


> A mate and I went out and made some orbs the other night...



Nice!  How you do that? With 30 sec shutter?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice!  How you do that? With 30 sec shutter?



Basically just use a slow shutter speed. You can't see the people because when you use long exposures with people moving, they aren't often captured by the camera, as shown below:




Missed the Train? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

I took the shot on a 30 second exposure. The train pulled up at the station, the people got off, walked straight past the camera whilst the shutter was still open, and then the train started moving again as the shutter closed. As you can see, the people getting on and off the train aren't caught at all.


----------



## Turbo10

Does the shutter speed affect the exposure?


----------



## Life

Turbo10 said:


> Does the shutter speed affect the exposure?



Yes.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yes. Aperture size determines how much light can come in and the shutter speed determines how long the light comes through for. So normally for long exposures during the day you want a small aperture and slow shutter speed, while at night you want a larger aperture and slow shutter speed.


----------



## dug987654

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice!  How you do that? With 30 sec shutter?



Shutter speed between 20 and 30 secs, aperture of about F3.5 to F6, ISO 200 to 400. And standing on a tripod and using timer shutter release to eliminate wobble.

Hardest part is creating good orbs!


----------



## Turbo10

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes. Aperture size determines how much light can come in and the shutter speed determines how long the light comes through for. So normally for long exposures during the day you want a small aperture and slow shutter speed, while at night you want a larger aperture and slow shutter speed.



Is the aperture like the iris?


----------



## dug987654

Turbo10 said:


> Is the aperture like the iris?



Aperture is how wide the opening in the lense is. The wider the aperture (confusingly this means a smaller F number) the more light that can come in.

ISO speed is the sensitivity of the pixels, e.g. how much light they can collect. The higher the ISO the more light will be collected (irrespective of the shutter speed or aperture).

Shutter speed is obviously how long the shutter is open for revealing the sensor.

Between these three variables there is the sweet spot, although all three have disadvantages: Aperture controls how much area is in focus (compare the portrait and landscape modes on a normal camera), a high ISO will be noisy (grainy) and a long shutter speed will blur moving objects/if you shake.

With these pictures the shutter speed was fixed in order to create the orbs, so I had to alter the ISO and aperture to let in the right amount of light without to much noise.


----------



## Punk

These photos are easy and fun to make, nice ones!


----------



## spirit

I quite like these:




The Time Is... by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




What's The Time? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Today!




The Line to Nowhere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Arch and the Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Wymondham Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Inside the Abbey... by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Religion by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

It's snowy tonight!




Snow! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Rit

Trip to Oregon a few months back and finally edited them. And it's my first real 'picture taking trip'. Just mainly played around with settings and filters... Still have along way to go to get better. But figured I'd start posting some of my stuff.


----------



## spirit

Very nice, what camera do you have?


----------



## Rit

spirit said:


> Very nice, what camera do you have?



This was shot with my 40D and a 28-135mm lens. But since then I upgraded to a 60D and have no lens at the moment, just sold it on craigslist. Going to a Sigma 10-20mm, Canon 35mm or Sigma 30mm, and then a Tamron 17-50mm.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Rit said:


> This was shot with my 40D and a 28-135mm lens. But since then I upgraded to a 60D and have no lens at the moment, just sold it on craigslist. Going to a Sigma 10-20mm, Canon 35mm or Sigma 30mm, and then a Tamron 17-50mm.



Canon 60D is pretty nice camera with RAW edition inside camera.  You should be able to use lens on 60D that was from your 40D.  If it is red or white dot near to mount.


----------



## Rit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Canon 60D is pretty nice camera with RAW edition inside camera.  You should be able to use lens on 60D that was from your 40D.  If it is red or white dot near to mount.



I was thinking of keeping it, but I'm 'in training' to be a 2nd shooter for a wedding photographer, so I need some faster lenses for low light situations and since the 60D can shoot video, I'd like someone with constant aperture.


----------



## Ramodkk

spirit said:


> It's snowy tonight!



I love that shot man, so sharp and the color tone is awesome! you couldn't have gotten that shot with your bridge camera in all of eternity.


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> I love that shot man, so sharp and the color tone is awesome! you couldn't have gotten that shot with your bridge camera in all of eternity.



Thanks Omar! And yeah, I got that shot on the D3200. To be honest, since I got the D3200 about 3 weeks ago now, I've not used the bridge camera at all.


----------



## mx344

Did a recent maturity/couple shoot lemme know what ya'll think.
These were all taken with my 5Dc, with 50mm and my 70-200.


----------



## Rit

Nicely done MX344!

Just a couple things my noob eye caught and don't know if it matters. On the first pic, it might be nice to see the other guys hand, I don't know what he's doing with it  . Second one, I like the set up and everything, but she has two different eye colors, and she had very beautiful eyes and would hate to lose that. Other than those two things, I think they're great!


----------



## spirit

Very nice and crisp indeed. Just been out to get another shot of the snow, post processing it now.


----------



## mx344

thanks for the comments rit! Corrected the eye tones. I see what you mean about the hand


----------



## Jamebonds1

Rit said:


> I was thinking of keeping it, but I'm 'in training' to be a 2nd shooter for a wedding photographer, so I need some faster lenses for low light situations and since the 60D can shoot video, I'd like someone with constant aperture.



You should keep 60D since it is great camera.  Different lens wouldn't make body camera shooting fastest, but wide zoom and/or standard zoom lens will do.  I would go for small lens as if you're close to wedding or about 100mm to 150mm lens for long distance.  Great plus about video shooting is 1080p.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mx344 said:


> Did a recent maturity/couple shoot lemme know what ya'll think.
> These were all taken with my 5Dc, with 50mm and my 70-200.



Is 5Dc a canon camera?


----------



## spirit

^ Yes.


----------



## spirit

Wake up to Snow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Justin

Rit said:


> Going to a Sigma 10-20mm, Canon 35mm or Sigma 30mm, and then a Tamron 17-50mm.



Why get the Canon 35 and Sigma 30? Their focal lengths are too close to one another.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> Why get the Canon 35 and Sigma 30? Their focal lengths are too close to one another.



You misread, it was Canon 35 *OR* Sigma 30.


----------



## Justin

Punk said:


> You misread, it was Canon 35 *OR* Sigma 30.



Ah. My bad!


----------



## Life

ramodkk said:


> I love that shot man, so sharp and the color tone is awesome! you couldn't have gotten that shot with your bridge camera in all of eternity.



He took that with his new Nikon D3200 D-SLR... But yes, I agree, An amazing shot indeed.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Wake up to Snow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



it stoped snowing...


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> He took that with his new Nikon D3200 D-SLR... But yes, I agree, An amazing shot indeed.


He knows I took it on the D3200, hency why he said I would never been able to get a shot like that on my Fuji.



{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> it stoped snowing...


But it started again at about 12.00pm.

Just been out to get some more snow shots.


----------



## spirit

Look Above! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Snow Drives Us Round the Bend by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Stop! Else I'll Throw Snow at You! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Rit

Is this a C&C thread or just showing pictures off?


----------



## wolfeking

C&C? How do you mean that? 

and generally you just post pictures you have takes and people comment on them.


----------



## Rit

wolfeking said:


> C&C? How do you mean that?
> 
> and generally you just post pictures you have takes and people comment on them.



Comment and Critique.


----------



## wolfeking

ah. Yes, you post pics, and C&C about others pictures. 

sorry, I generally use C&C for Command & Conquer, which made no sense here.


----------



## spirit

Rit said:


> Is this a C&C thread or just showing pictures off?



Both really.


----------



## Punk

Sometimes people comment on other people's picture but most of the time it's just showing off... That's why I don't post that much in this thread


----------



## spirit

Some more 'showing off' 




Wymondham Market Cross by Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> most of the time it's just showing off... That's why I don't post that much in this thread



Do you not like showing off? Or do you not have anything worth showing off? I know you have some nice pictures.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Salt Lamp Macro I just took a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jamebonds1

That is my new 7 color blinking LED.  Bought from radioshack


----------



## spirit

I like the last one! They're all very good though! Some nice effects! :good:


----------



## spirit

Looking at the Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Will it work...?






Seems to... if it doesn't, just say, as it is linked off of Facebook.

I decided to go and play out in the snow and ice...with lego.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Do you not like showing off? Or do you not have anything worth showing off? I know you have some nice pictures.



I got a few coming up, I just don't like the idea of showing off, I don't need it personally...


----------



## spirit

Interesting shot Ashley! Nice quality too!


----------



## Jamebonds1

AshleyScopes said:


> Will it work...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to... if it doesn't, just say, as it is linked off of Facebook.
> 
> I decided to go and play out in the snow and ice...with lego.



Good picture.  It seem you have "too high" ISO for light day.  If you have small tripod then you should be able to shoot at low ISO.


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> I got a few coming up, I just don't like the idea of showing off, I don't need it personally...



Gotcha, that's cool. Yeah, there was another thread that Bob made a while ago, it was meant for comments and critiques but it didn't really last, we should revive it, we have quite a few more photographers again.


----------



## Punk

ramodkk said:


> Gotcha, that's cool. Yeah, there was another thread that Bob made a while ago, it was meant for comments and critiques but it didn't really last, we should revive it, we have quite a few more photographers again.



Yeah I remember that, but it didn't last long


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Good picture.  It seem you have "too high" ISO for light day.  If you have small tripod then you should be able to shoot at low ISO.



Chances are he took it on auto. I think it looks fine although you can see a small amount of grain.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Chances are he took it on auto. I think it looks fine although you can see a small amount of grain.



Yeah.  Just very little noise, not really bad.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's two taken today with the snow we've been having.

Added the light to the lamp as I felt it was lacking something.






This was taken on my phone on the way to work.


----------



## spirit

Nice! Lots of snow here too in the east, Norwich has had a lot.

Snow shot from the other day:




Snowy Market Cross by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## EvanK




----------



## voyagerfan99

http://500px.com/photo/23714247


----------



## spirit

Very nice, here is my latest!




It's All About Capturing The Fine Details by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Rallye Monte Carlo 2013!


----------



## spirit

Ah nice! I've always wanted to go to a rally event. You got some good photos there, I like the last 3 best obviously.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Ah nice! I've always wanted to go to a rally event. You got some good photos there, I like the last 3 best obviously.



I go there every year, it's so much fun 

Three more:
















Of course Loeb won again


----------



## spirit

Yeah it'd be awesome to go. The closest I've ever gotten to a rally is probably Dirt 3.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah it'd be awesome to go. The closest I've ever gotten to a rally is probably Dirt 3.



You could see this one:

http://www.wrc.com/calendar-and-rallies/2013/wales-rally-gb/overview/


----------



## Kornowski

Nice pictures, Ben! What shutter speed were they at?

Took these yesterday, it was freezing!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Another seagull shot (the other one is on the last page)


----------



## Life

Wow, very beautiful^^


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Nice pictures, Ben! What shutter speed were they at?
> 
> Took these yesterday, it was freezing!


I'd love to see the GoPro footage from that!


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Nice pictures, Ben! What shutter speed were they at?



They were between 1/80s and 1/200s. I think maybe one of them was taken at 1/400s at ISO400.


----------



## Kornowski

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'd love to see the GoPro footage from that!



I don't actually think he had it recording on that run, haha, sorry.


----------



## spirit

Not sure if it's best in B&W or colour.




Just Drive! [B&amp;W] by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

Here is the colour version http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8402454152/in/photostream/


----------



## WeatherMan

I would say B&W


----------



## Life

Same here^^


----------



## spirit

OK thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Life

:good: I have a few new pictures that I'll post up tomorrow.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I would say BW inside car and color outside of car windows.  If you're up for challenge Jason.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I would say BW inside car and color outside of car windows.  If you're up for challenge Jason.



Yeah I'll Photoshop it tonight and post it up when it's done if I have time.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I would say BW inside car and color outside of car windows.  If you're up for challenge Jason.






Moving from B&amp;W to Colour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

I know it's not perfect, but I did it pretty quickly. If you look closely you can still see some B&W by the rear-view mirror, but otherwise it's pretty good I think.


----------



## Punk

That's the kind of editing I just hate .


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> That's the kind of editing I just hate .



Ah comon' Ben, it's called 'being creative'.


----------



## Punk

It's cool and good looking but it's what makes it a digital image instead of a photo . At least to me


----------



## spirit

True I guess, it's obviously not realistic, but it's quite a nice effect.


----------



## Punk

Some new ones:


















Mt Blanc in the far left!










Not sure about this one:


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Ah comon' Ben.


Goodness that is so confusing.


Punk said:


> Some new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt Blanc in the far left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this one:



Do you go climbing and lot? and holy sh!t amazing pictures Ben#2!

P.s, I love the last one!


----------



## Punk

Life said:


> Goodness that is so confusing.
> 
> 
> Do you go climbing and lot? and holy sh!t amazing pictures Ben#2!



It's one my hobbies, as I live near the mountains .

The last two were taken around my village while snowing and the first one was while heading to the WRC Monte Carlo rallye. The others were while skiing, although I did have to walk for a good thirty minutes to get them 

Thanks mate!


----------



## spirit

Fourth one is my favourite! Very nice work on all of them though. :good:


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> It's one my hobbies, as I live near the mountains .
> 
> The last two were taken around my village while snowing and the first one was while heading to the WRC Monte Carlo rallye. The others were while skiing, although I did have to walk for a good thirty minutes to get them
> 
> Thanks mate!



Yeah, i'd love to get up on the mountains, get some truly fantastic pictures. sadly I live in one of the most flat sates in america.


----------



## Punk

Life said:


> Yeah, i'd love to get up on the mountains, get some truly fantastic pictures. sadly I live in one of the most flat sates in america.



I'm sure there are some nice landscapes where you live 

What state do you live in?


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> I'm sure there are some nice landscapes where you live
> 
> What state do you live in?



Michigan, and yes, we have some nice landscapes here, nothing close to a mountain tho.


----------



## spirit

Light Shines On You All by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Where Does The Road Go? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Sorry. Where am I? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Platforms by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Perkomate

Yesterday, completely unedited. The lighting isn't great as the sun was behind the car, but it was moving at 100km/h and I tracked it perfectly which I think is pretty good.


----------



## spirit

Great shot! What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## Perkomate

spirit said:


> Great shot! What camera and lens did you use?



Pentax K-7, lens was a Sigma 70-210 from a film camera, and going to a digital one I believe brings it out to a 300.

The problem with it is that the sun was behind the car, so the front is in shadow. Oh well.


----------



## spirit

What do you think of Sigma lenses? I'm looking at getting a 70-300 from Sigma for my D3200 possibly.


----------



## Perkomate

spirit said:


> What do you think of Sigma lenses? I'm looking at getting a 70-300 from Sigma for my D3200 possibly.



The one we have is very old, from the 90s. From what I've heard they're some of the best lenses that you can get for the price. The one we have is very dated but is still quite good, with autofocus being fairly fast and it taking pretty clear photos.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> Yesterday, completely unedited. The lighting isn't great as the sun was behind the car, but it was moving at 100km/h and I tracked it perfectly which I think is pretty good.



Nice shot!  If you have camera with RAW, photoshop and reduce a bit shutter speed, you should be able to get good picture.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice shot!  If you have camera with RAW, photoshop and reduce a bit shutter speed, you should be able to get good picture.



If it's shot in RAW, he should process it in Lightroom and add a bit of exposure maybe if anything.


----------



## Perkomate

it wasn't RAW as I didn't have enough memory card space. As it was I ran out of space after shooting 643 photos anyway.
JPG is still fine to work with in Lightroom anyway.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> it wasn't RAW as I didn't have enough memory card space. As it was I ran out of space after shooting 643 photos anyway.
> JPG is still fine to work with in Lightroom anyway.



16 GB SD would cost about 5 to 15 dollar on amazon.com.  I got mine for 8 dollar.  32 GB SD cost 22 dollar.


----------



## Perkomate

Jamebonds1 said:


> 16 GB SD would cost about 5 to 15 dollar on amazon.com.  I got mine for 8 dollar.  32 GB SD cost 22 dollar.



thanks for quoting a website, but that doesn't help me as the event has already happened.


----------



## Geoff

Perkomate said:


> thanks for quoting a website, but that doesn't help me as the event has already happened.


He's talking about for the future, as those types of events are probably going to happen again


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> thanks for quoting a website, but that doesn't help me as the event has already happened.



No. I don't talk about today event, I'm talking about in future.  



WRXGuy1 said:


> He's talking about for the future, as those types of events are probably going to happen again



That is right.


----------



## Perkomate

Jamebonds1 said:


> No. I don't talk about today event, I'm talking about in future.
> 
> 
> 
> That is right.



i've never run out of space before, I was a dum dum and didn't delete the other photos that were on there. I usually can fit about 900 photos on an 8gb card.


----------



## voyagerfan99

RAW is still a way better choice than JPEG though :good:


----------



## Perkomate

voyagerfan99 said:


> RAW is still a way better choice than JPEG though :good:



yeah, for sure. But; if the two alternatives were 150 RAW and 640 JPGs, I'll choose the JPGs. If the card was emptied then I'd go RAW.


----------



## spirit

This is how I see it: RAW if you want to edit - JPEG if you're not too bothered about editing or if you need to save memory card space.


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/24376101





http://500px.com/photo/24378413


----------



## Geoff

Perkomate said:


> yeah, for sure. But; if the two alternatives were 150 RAW and 640 JPGs, I'll choose the JPGs. If the card was emptied then I'd go RAW.


Are you doing low quality JPEG's?

Dude just get a larger memory card, or multiple smaller ones.


----------



## Ramodkk

I love that second picture Justin, excellent capture!


----------



## Virssagòn

Wow, nice pictures over here!
Time for me to get back in action!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Wow, nice pictures over here!
> Time for me to get back in action!



You should put some of your photos on Flickr or 500px or something too.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> You should put some of your photos on Flickr or 500px or something too.



Or PhotoBucket


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Or PhotoBucket



Ehh I prefer Flickr or 500px. Photobucket isn't great to be honest. It's OK for uploading and hosting images, but not great for sharing.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Ehh I prefer Flickr or 500px. Photobucket isn't great to be honest. It's OK for uploading and hosting images, but not great for sharing.



It is way that I can sharing with IMG link or HTML easily.  Just say.  Plus built in edition photo.


----------



## spirit

Platforms by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

Taken a few weeks ago, only uploaded it the other night.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is way that I can sharing with IMG link or HTML easily.  Just say.  Plus built in edition photo.


Photobucket severely lowers the quality of images, it's almost as bad as facebook.


----------



## Perkomate

WRXGuy1 said:


> Are you doing low quality JPEG's?
> 
> Dude just get a larger memory card, or multiple smaller ones.



I'm going to have to do it eventually, but at the moment that's the first time I've run out of space, and it was because I didn't clear the card before.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> I'm going to have to do it eventually, but at the moment that's the first time I've run out of space, and it was because I didn't clear the card before.



That is my bad habit   Honestly, I have no worry about my SD is full since i have basic camera with 8 MP.  



WRXGuy1 said:


> Photobucket severely lowers the quality of images, it's almost as bad as facebook.



Photobucket reduced res and quality on link yes.  If you want 100% quality and res, you need go to someone else's Photobucket profile and downloading their picture.  It is way for other people can see my picture on link fastest and can download 100% res and quality later.  I downloaded picture of mine from Photobucket.  I found no loss of quality and no affect my picture detail.  

I will say that facebook is not very good picture sharing due to less quality and res.  You can't download picture with 100% res and quality.  Also given bad affect your picture detail such as ISO, res size, camera name, etc.  Facebook is not your network storage replaced.


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> I love that second picture Justin, excellent capture!



Thanks.


----------



## EvanK




----------



## spirit

Nice one Evan! :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

EvanK said:


>



Nice set of Chess!  I love chess    My wood and glass chess will be come in soon.


----------



## spirit

Jarold's Norwich by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Forum By Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Speeding Home by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Christmas Shopping by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Pull's Ferry By Twilight by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Railway Station By Twilight by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love that first shot Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

Thanks Travis, much appreciated.


----------



## tremmor

I love the night vision Spirit. I will have to get more into this. Have a Canon S3IS and all attachments. Im not good with cameras though. slow. and impatient.


----------



## spirit

Night photography is my favourite.  If you're going to do night photography though, you probably want to go around twilight time whilst the sky still has a bit of blue in it.


----------



## spirit

Another one from tonight which I quite like. 




Departures by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very nice :good:


----------



## patrickv

*cockatoo in Mauritius*


----------



## Punk

Awesome ones Patrick!


----------



## patrickv

Thx Punk


----------



## tremmor

liked the first one. its colorful.


----------



## patrickv

Cool thanks, was on a trip to Mauritius for 2 weeks, way to many animals for me to capture!!!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

From awhile back. Haven't played around with lighting since. I should again:


----------



## Justin

From my recent trip to Hong Kong. It wasn't the best the time to take photos because of the haze. It looked liked this pretty much the entire time I was there. (not my photo)





Going back in March though so I hope the weather will be better. 
http://500px.com/photo/25140895


----------



## spirit

So did you bump into the DRTV crew?


----------



## Justin

No.


----------



## spirit

Shame. I'd love to meet Kai.


----------



## Justin

Test shot using my new 70-200 f/4L





EDIT: Wow. Facebook crapped on the quality.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> EDIT: Wow. Facebook crapped on the quality.



You should know this by now


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> Test shot using my new 70-200 f/4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow. Facebook crapped on the quality.



Nice, man. Enjoy it, watch you don't cut yourself though. That thing is super sharp.


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Nice, man. Enjoy it, watch you don't cut yourself though. That thing is super sharp.



I licked the front of the lens because it was shiny. My tongue is bleeding.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Kornowski said:


> Nice, man. Enjoy it, watch you don't cut yourself though. That thing is super sharp.



What that thing is sharp?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> Nice, man. Enjoy it, watch you don't cut yourself though. That thing is super sharp.





jnskyliner34 said:


> I licked the front of the lens because it was shiny. My tongue is bleeding.






Jamebonds1 said:


> What that thing is sharp?



It's a joke - the lens shoots photos and they come out very sharp.


----------



## EvanK




----------



## spirit

Two of London from when I first got the D3200. Only gotten round to processing tonight!




Don't Look Down! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Big Ben Panorama by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

I really want to visit London...


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> I really want to visit London...



I wanna go to Europe in general


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I really want to visit London...


Only a 90 minute drive for me. 

If you go stay for more than one day, there's so much to do!



voyagerfan99 said:


> I wanna go to Europe in general


I'd like to go to the Alps. Never been there before and there's some great photo opportunities. I've been to Disneyland Paris, Venice, Rhineland and Amsterdam though. 

Right, some photos from today. Travis and Geoff will be pleased to hear that this is mill is abandoned!  But it's got CCTV cameras on it. 




Reflections in the Water by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Mill Panorama by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

A few from yesterday!


----------



## CrazyMike

Kornowski said:


> A few from yesterday!



Sweet pictures man. I love Motocross. What kind of camera/lens were you using? Any idea on settings for those pics? I always have trouble with indoor pictures :s Especially moto. Subject always gets blurry, and if i speed up shutter it becomes underexposed. Tried upping the ISO, but then it won't "focus" (won't take the picture). 

Incase you are wondering i am using a Canon T3 (I am still in the learning phase, thus the learning camera).


----------



## Kornowski

CrazyMike said:


> Sweet pictures man. I love Motocross. What kind of camera/lens were you using? Any idea on settings for those pics? I always have trouble with indoor pictures :s Especially moto. Subject always gets blurry, and if i speed up shutter it becomes underexposed. Tried upping the ISO, but then it won't "focus" (won't take the picture).
> 
> Incase you are wondering i am using a Canon T3 (I am still in the learning phase, thus the learning camera).



Thanks, man. I was using a Canon 60D with a Canon 70-200 F/4. I know what you mean man, it was so dark in there! They were all around 12,000 and 16,000 ISO and some of the race ones were about 800 ISO because they put the lights on full whack. Shooting between f/2.8 and f/4 all day and the shutter speed was anything between 1/80 (for the panning shots) and 1/160. Just bump the ISO up and you should be good 

If you're interested, here's the rest of them! http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.614409128575912.150961.194196573930505&type=1


----------



## Ramodkk

That first one was worth the day, killer man!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> That first one was worth the day, killer man!



Thanks, man. I was so stoked on that shot, haha.

Here's a few more - 


























Facebook has raped the quality. I'll stop now, haha.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Facebook has raped the quality. I'll stop now, haha.



Awesome pics man! Why don't you post them somewhere else like photobucket?


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Awesome pics man! Why don't you post them somewhere else like photobucket?



I was going to put them on FlickR but didn't get round to it, I'll have to do it at some point.


----------



## spirit

Another shot of London I know, but hey...




Westminster Bridge By Twiligt by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Playing with my new 70-200mm f/4L


----------



## spirit

Looks great! I'm looking to get a 70-300 for myself for airshows.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Playing with my new 70-200mm f/4L



Love the IQ!


----------



## spirit

Going down the Tube!




Going Down The Tube by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Playing with my new 70-200mm f/4L



So crisp, man. Nice!

Here's another from the other day -


----------



## EvanK




----------



## CrazyMike

EvanK said:


>



Hahahahaha... I freaking love this!!! Mind if i share this picture? so many people I have to show.

EDIT: Oh wait, i just realized that that's probably not a tattoo huh?


----------



## EvanK

CrazyMike said:


> Hahahahaha... I freaking love this!!! Mind if i share this picture? so many people I have to show.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, i just realized that that's probably not a tattoo huh?



I don't believe that it's a tattoo, it's a shot from Canada day earlier this year at a protest that I was at.  Go ahead and share the shot all that you want though.


----------



## johnvosh




----------



## spirit

^ Very nice! What camera did you use and did you edit the photo at all? 

Here's one from today.




Boats by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## johnvosh

spirit said:


> ^ Very nice! What camera did you use and did you edit the photo at all?



Thanks! Taken with a Canon PowerShot SX130 IS on auto. No photo editing at all.


----------



## MyCattMaxx




----------



## Fatback

A few from my new camera


----------



## tremmor

great pictures Fatback.


----------



## Fatback

Thanks tremmor!


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/26553327





http://500px.com/photo/26554613


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, Justin! Really like the lighting in the first one, especially how it picks out the detail on the grip! Did you use softboxes or natural light? Could maybe have done with a light on the left to remove the shadows, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Nice, Justin! Really like the lighting in the first one, especially how it picks out the detail on the grip! Did you use softboxes or natural light? Could maybe have done with a light on the left to remove the shadows, but that's just personal preference.



Cheers Dan! 

I used 1 flash with an umbrella. For the gun, I used the white side of an illustration board to the left of the camera to fill in a bit of the shadows. A second flash would've been better. I need to buy one. 

Photo of the watch was just for shits and giggles. I had a hard time lighting with just one flash. I filled in the shadows in post which I think clearly shows.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love your bird Dale :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Travis! Shes the only bird I have ever seen that likes her picture taken.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## spirit

Norwich!




Welcome to Norwich! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Skyline Silhouette by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

The second one is very well executed! Nice one!


----------



## spirit

Thanks! 

Here's another pano of Norwich, not cropped. Sorry it's a bit small, you can see a larger version if you go on my Flickr. 




Norwich Skyline by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

New one from yesterday.


----------



## Punk

New sunsets from today. All taken in the Vercors at Choranche.


----------



## spirit

I like the second one Ben! Are you still using your D40?


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I like the second one Ben! Are you still using your D40?



Yes still using the D40, hence the low quality


----------



## spirit

ISO 1600, handheld.




Norwich Forum By Twilight by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Quarter Past Six by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Happy Birthday! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Doesn't look grainy at all! Nice work!


----------



## spirit

Thanks! Though looking back I reckon I could have used ISO 800 for the top two, oh well.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks! Though looking back I reckon I could have used ISO 800 for the top two, oh well.



Yeah on high resolutions it's a little grainy, but it's good enough


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Tried to Fiddle around with the camera today, taking some photos of my N-Gauge Model Railway...



My Entire Layout (4' by 3') by antimatterash, on Flickr




Super Voyager Cross Country Emerges from Countryside by antimatterash, on Flickr
(Selling this locomotive on Ebay here)



Passenger Prairie across the crossing by antimatterash, on Flickr



Church Wave by antimatterash, on Flickr



Slowly Emerging by antimatterash, on Flickr



Sheepfield Stonehenge by antimatterash, on Flickr



Old Cottage by antimatterash, on Flickr



New and Old by antimatterash, on Flickr



0-3-0 LMS by antimatterash, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Nice model railway Ashley! I used to have a Hornby 00 gauge layout and I remember making the scenery with my Dad out of paper mache.  Sold it all a few years ago to fund my PC.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Cheers Jason, I think I should have embedded the next size up though


----------



## spirit

Landing on the River by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Nature's Landing by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

^ crop. This is why 24 MP is good! 




Swan by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Ankur

I like the nature's landing photo


----------



## spirit

Thanks.  The one above it is my favourite.


----------



## Kornowski

A few self portraits from today! Excuse the Facebook quality.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Saw you made a helmet pole on Facebook. Good one Danny :good:


----------



## spirit

Swings by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Saw you made a helmet pole on Facebook. Good one Danny :good:



haha, yeah. Worked out far better than I'd thought, pretty stoked on it. Thanks, Travis!


----------



## spirit

What do you think? I made it on a budget of £0, so my 'studio' was some sheets of A4 paper and the box my PSU came in hahaha, but I quite like it.  Used my tripod, flashgun and remote shutter release to get this shot. 

The liquid is blackcurrent squash. I tried using ordinary tap water, but I think coloured liquids make for a better shot.

I think it would have been better if I had got all the glasses in... 




Have a Glass! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not too happy with my long exposures. Couldn't figure out how to disable the auto exposure settings so I could change it (even though I was shooting on full manual).

EDIT: After some Googling it looks like I should shoot these in TV mode next time.


----------



## spirit

They look alright to me, though the water on some of them looks at bit overexposed.

Here's one of my most recent ones.




Chess by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> They look alright to me, though the water on some of them looks at bit overexposed.
> 
> Here's one of my most recent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chess by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



You're good at chess?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> You're good at chess?



No I was just bored with my D-SLR and a chess set so I put the the two together and voila...


----------



## spirit

Bug in Crocus by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Crocuses by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Spesh




----------



## spirit

The one of the cat is fantastic! I've wanted to get one of my cat like that for a while but he just spends his life sleeping now (he is nearly 20 years old now I guess) and when he is awake he won't stay still and pose.


----------



## Spesh

Cheers man. The picture of my cat did come out pretty well.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just a few pictures I took over the past month.


----------



## TFT

My dog loving the water






Close up of a wasp


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/29839337





http://500px.com/photo/29948823


----------



## spirit

I love both of those, but my favourite is the shot of the Lambo! Good work! :good:


----------



## spirit




----------



## voyagerfan99

Love them both Justin :good:


----------



## Punk

This one!!



jnskyliner34 said:


> http://500px.com/photo/29839337


----------



## Justin

Thanks all!


----------



## Ramodkk

That is a killer shot Justin.

Why do silver sports cars look so sexy?


----------



## Justin

Probably it shows off the lines of the car better than other colours, white would be better. They say if a car looks good in white, then it is a good looking car.
I myself prefer blue cars.


----------



## spirit

Don't like white cars that much, they show up mud and dirt really easily.

I also usually don't like silver cars either, just because they're so common, but that Gallardo looked good in silver. 

I like blue as well. Black and red are also nice.


----------



## Ramodkk

The paint on that Lambo is just gorgeous.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I love white cars. To me white cars show some sophistication, so you keep your car cleaner. The only time dad's new Optima gets dirty is if there's a long string of bad weather.


----------



## spirit

One from today.


----------



## WeatherMan

I like that. 

What's it of?


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> I like that.
> 
> What's it of?



The Bandstand at Eaton Park, Norwich. Here's another view.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Nice Spirit!

Anti.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> The Bandstand at Eaton Park, Norwich. Here's another view.



Watch out for the horizon to be perfectly straight


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kind of an odd position too


----------



## spirit

Yeah that photo was just to demonstrate to WeatherMan what the other photo (on the last page) was of. It was just one I snapped without really thinking.


----------



## spirit

Boat by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## patrickv

meh, haven't posted in centuries!!


----------



## patrickv

and one for the road


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

Was that taken with you new extender Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Was that taken with you new extender Geoff?


Negative, just the 70-200 @ 200mm.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Negative, just the 70-200 @ 200mm.



Roger that!

Sorry, had to say it...


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Kornowski

Like it, Omar! :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks man!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Just come back from a weeks holiday; here are some photos I took (out of 200) that I thought were effective:



Looking Down by antimatterash, on Flickr



Binoculars by antimatterash, on Flickr



Rain by antimatterash, on Flickr


World War by antimatterash, on Flickr



War Medals by antimatterash, on Flickr



Sherringham Forest by antimatterash, on Flickr
Sorry if they are big 

Now I look at them...they are quite grainy...:/


----------



## Spesh




----------



## Punk

First try at HDR (with one RAW file saved with different EV)! Comments appreciated


----------



## spirit

Looks alright to me. Did you make it on Photmatix?

Here are some of my recent HDRs:




HDR and Tonemapped by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norfolk Broads by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Sunlight over the Chruch by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The Power of the Sun by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

I quite like the 'contrasty' sky effect myself.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Looks alright to me. Did you make it on Photmatix?



Yup!


----------



## spirit

Should maybe crop that pink/yellow hut out?


----------



## Kornowski

What quality did you save them out at? I don't know if it's just mean, but there's a bit of banding in the sky.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> What quality did you save them out at? I don't know if it's just mean, but there's a bit of banding in the sky.



They're resized for the web. Photoshop level 2 I think  -certainly no bigger than about a meg or two. The original files are too big to upload (about 20MB a piece).


----------



## spirit

Flowers by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Orange by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Looks alright to me. Did you make it on Photmatix?
> 
> Here are some of my recent HDRs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDR and Tonemapped by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norfolk Broads by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight over the Chruch by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Power of the Sun by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> I quite like the 'contrasty' sky effect myself.





>



Guys, we got a professional over here...


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Guys, we got a professional over here...



 Haha wouldn't say I'm a 'pro' yet Rob.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Spesh

Sorry for posting so many. They need to be viewed large really....





Brad North @ The Wiremill by Speshalist, on Flickr





Dan Hills approaches 1 ball by Speshalist, on Flickr





Dan Hills accelerates in to the wakes by Speshalist, on Flickr





Brad North on a 12 metre pass by Speshalist, on Flickr





The Wiremill Lake by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> They're resized for the web. Photoshop level 2 I think  -certainly no bigger than about a meg or two. The original files are too big to upload (about 20MB a piece).



Rather than lowering the quality or Photoshop level you'd be better off lowering the resolution and keeping the quality high. When I save mine out I lower them to 900px on the longest side and keep the quality on 12, come out a half a mb each.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Rather than lowering the quality or Photoshop level you'd be better off lowering the resolution and keeping the quality high. When I save mine out I lower them to 900px on the longest side and keep the quality on 12, come out a half a mb each.



OK might start doing that. One of the reasons I lower the quality is actual to protect my images. If somebody were to right click and save one of the photos, then try to blow it up, it wouldn't look good at all because the quality is low.

I presume your method also ensures that you can't blow the images up to a decent size?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Even if you retain the quality and lower the resolution then try to blow it up it still won't look good.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Even if you retain the quality and lower the resolution then try to blow it up it still won't look good.



OK. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> OK might start doing that. One of the reasons I lower the quality is actual to protect my images. If somebody were to right click and save one of the photos, then try to blow it up, it wouldn't look good at all because the quality is low.
> 
> I presume your method also ensures that you can't blow the images up to a decent size?



What Travis said, yeah - because the resolution is so low they can't really do anything with it, but the quality is still there for viewing on the web. Plus, it makes it easier to upload with them being the right res for forums and a smaller file size.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> What Travis said, yeah - because the resolution is so low they can't really do anything with it, but the quality is still there for viewing on the web. Plus, it makes it easier to upload with them being the right res for forums and a smaller file size.



That's great. Thanks for letting me know about that. I think I might start doing that.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> That's great. Thanks for letting me know about that. I think I might start doing that.



No worries, buddy!


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry for the long post, but I took a lot of pictures at the Zoo the other day. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Punk

Butterflies and reptiles are very good, love the quality


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Butterflies and reptiles are very good, love the quality



Thanks, Ben! The butterflies were so chilled out, they just sat there so I had loads of time to frame the shot and try a few things out, haha


----------



## spirit

Good stuff! Which zoo is it?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Kornowski said:


> Snip Snip Snip



Nice pictures!


----------



## spirit

Does it count as a picture? Guess so...

OK so the story was I had to make an advert for schoolwork, and I chose to do one for my camera, so I made this to put on my advert. 






Obviously that's not the whole advert, but that's the main picture.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Sorry for the long post, but I took a lot of pictures at the Zoo the other day. Let me know what you think![/IMG]



Dude, some amazing shots in there!  :good:



spirit said:


> Does it count as a picture? Guess so...
> 
> Obviously that's not the whole advert, but that's the main picture.



That's cool, I like it


----------



## Justin

Great stuff,  Dan!


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Good stuff! Which zoo is it?



Chester Zoo, dude. Haven't been for years, totally worth checking out if you get the chance!



AntimatterAsh said:


> Nice pictures!





speedyink said:


> Dude, some amazing shots in there!  :good:





jnskyliner34 said:


> Great stuff,  Dan!



Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Chester Zoo, dude. Haven't been for years, totally worth checking out if you get the chance!


Next time I'm up that way I will. The closest big zoo to me is probably Colchester.


----------



## spirit

Forget-Me-Not by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Vibrant by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

A few from a photoshoot of my friends son.


----------



## Ankur

Some photos from my trip few months ago 




shell by Ankurpix, on Flickr




PB151245 by Ankurpix, on Flickr




beach sunset by Ankurpix, on Flickr




sunset by Ankurpix, on Flickr




OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Some very nice ones there Ankur and Dale. Keep 'em coming! :good:

I'm shooting a wedding in September. I need more work/practice with portraits - anybody got any tips? Thanks.


----------



## Punk

Two new HDRs from today:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like the waterfall Ben :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice waterfall!   I got mine but it might look bad


----------



## spirit

Yeah the waterfall one is brilliant Ben! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

Fatback said:


>



Nice man; like the grading a lot!



Ankur said:


> PB151245 by Ankurpix, on Flickr



Looks like something you'd see in a recipe book, very nice!



Punk said:


>



Love this shot, dude.


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> Some very nice ones there Ankur and Dale. Keep 'em coming! :good:
> I'm shooting a wedding in September. I need more work/practice with portraits - anybody got any tips? Thanks.


Thanks, lol I need some tips for the same, for a wedding, not doing professionally though!



Kornowski said:


> Looks like something you'd see in a recipe book, very nice!


Thank you very much! I think it is time I upgrade from point and shoot so that I can perform better?


----------



## Kornowski

Ankur said:


> Thank you very much! I think it is time I upgrade from point and shoot so that I can perform better?



I wouldn't have known it was taken with a point and shoot until you told me, the depth of field is pretty good for a point and shoot! I've always thought the macro features on point and shoots were amazing!


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> I've always thought the macro features on point and shoots were amazing!


Yeah they are. The macro on my Fuji S4000 is really good. 

And Ankur, if you're into photography, getting a D-SLR is one of the best investments you can make. :good:


----------



## Ankur

Kornowski said:


> I wouldn't have known it was taken with a point and shoot until you told me, the depth of field is pretty good for a point and shoot! I've always thought the macro features on point and shoots were amazing!


Yea it covered quite much, I like how nicely it takes macros, but I have to keep a bit distance, it doesn't capture the exact details, looks blurry sometimes.


spirit said:


> Yeah they are. The macro on my Fuji S4000 is really good.
> 
> And Ankur, if you're into photography, getting a D-SLR is one of the best investments you can make. :good:


Yea, I have a budget for it, can't decide between a bridge or D-SLR, actually I can't understand the controls properly, the lower models look a bit low quality, so am thinking about Sony or Nikon, will have to follow lots of tutorials.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice waterfall!   I got mine but it might look bad





voyagerfan99 said:


> Like the waterfall Ben :good:





spirit said:


> Yeah the waterfall one is brilliant Ben! :good:





Kornowski said:


> Love this shot, dude.



Thanks all 

Here is another one I just processed:


----------



## Spesh

Dan Hills by Speshalist, on Flickr




Dan keeping a tight line by Speshalist, on Flickr




Brad North @ The Wiremill by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

Some from yesterday.


----------



## Punk

I love the last one!


----------



## spirit

Yeah I gotta agree with Punk, the last one's fantastic Dale!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I love when I see shots of that bird


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> I love the last one!



Yeah, Dale. That's awesome!


----------



## Fatback

Thanks for the great comments guys!




voyagerfan99 said:


> I love when I see shots of that bird



She's very photogenic. I think she might even enjoy having her picture taken


----------



## speedyink

A present from my BF =D


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice weather (finally!) equals time to go outside!


----------



## spirit

Nice shots Travis. Weather has only recently gotten better over here too, so I've been outside a bit more.

Here's my favourite flower shot.






Here's a shot from last night.






Hopefully getting my 55-200 soon (it has been ordered), so I might test it out over the weekend if I get it in time. If not, I'll be going to a zoo sometime soon.


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit

Some photos of various stuff and London taken over the past few days, some with my new 55-300, but most with the 18-55.

55-300:




Blossom on the Tree by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Blossom by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The O2 and Canary Wharf by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

18-55:




London Skyline, HDR by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Tower Bridge, London, HDR by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Natural History Museum, London, HDR by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Natural History Museum, London, B&amp;W HDR by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Big Ben by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Some animals at the Suffolk Owl Sanctuary today, which also has meerkats!





















...and a bit of Photoshop.


----------



## Punk

The second one is awesome Jason!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The second one is awesome Jason!



Cheers Ben!


----------



## PCunicorn

punk said:


> the second one is awesome jason!



+1


----------



## spirit

Thanks man.


----------



## PCunicorn

And now the Tower bridge picture is my wallpaper on my Chromebook


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> And now the Tower bridge picture is my wallpaper on my Chromebook



It's great that you want to my use photos as your wallpaper, and I don't have a problem with that at all. You're free to use it so long as you don't redistribute it in any way or get it printed up and sell it on. 

And if you did try to print up that photo, it'd look crap once it's been printed, since it's saved at Photoshop level 2.


----------



## Perkomate

One from a couple weekends ago.

It's pretty crap, the shadow on the wheels isn't right. The only light I had was from above, no flash involved.


----------



## spirit

Nice Mini Moke. Perko. Good:


----------



## PCunicorn

Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2eyedcyclops9/


----------



## Perkomate

spirit said:


> Nice Mini Moke. Perko. Good:



I'm looking around for a decent flash that will hopefully spread the light around. The stock one is pretty crap.


----------



## spirit

Some from the other day...

Just as the insects tourney ends... >.<


----------



## mx344

My most recent photoshoot! I'll post more up later, I've been quite busy with shoots due to the time of season:good:



IMG_9581 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_9645 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_9622 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_9574 by mx344, on Flickr



IMG_9570 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo10

Look! A picture of my cat! Am i photographer now?


----------



## spirit

Couple from the other night.









Low res files for the 'net, hence for the banding in the corners, sorry.


----------



## Punk

The first one works well! I'm assuming it is an HDR right?


----------



## spirit

Thanks. They're both HDR.  

I think the first one is fused and the second one is tonemapped.


----------



## spirit

Been up around Yorkshire this weekend, and on the way home I got this shot of the Humber Bridge. It was once upon a time the longest suspension bridge in the world - it's certainly bigger than the Golden Gate! 




The Humber Bridge by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

More to follow tomorrow. A relative of mine has had children and she wanted some photos of them so I went up there to take some photos. Been processing them all night!


----------



## vroom_skies

mx344 said:


> My most recent photoshoot! I'll post more up later, I've been quite busy with shoots due to the time of season:good:



The last three of those are quite nice.


----------



## spirit

Another shot of the Humber and the bridge:





And inside Lincoln Cathedral:


----------



## TFT

Turbo10 said:


> Look! A picture of my cat! Am i photographer now?



Of course you are :good: but if you don't belong to the 'gang' you don't get any votes


----------



## spirit

A visit to the zoo. I had to take most of these through those metal wire fences. :/




Snow Leopard by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Bald Eagle by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Giraffe (Toned) by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Griaffe by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Giraffe by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Leopard by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Zebra by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Cheetah by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Lemurs by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyMike

Love the first cheeta.... would make an awesome background for the desktop lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love the eagle! But is his beak really that yellow?


----------



## spirit

CrazyMike said:


> Love the first cheeta.... would make an awesome background for the desktop lol


Thanks. Though assuming you're talking about the B&W one underneath the giraffe, it's actually a leopard.  The second to last photo is a cheetah. I have the snow leopard as my lock screen on Windows 8. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Love the eagle! But is his beak really that yellow?


Thanks again and yeah it was quite yellow. Got another photo below:




Eagle by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Hard spring for the flowers, it snowed in the Vercors (unsual at this time of year!).


----------



## spirit

They're nice ones Ben! I like the water on the petals and the snow looks very clear too!

When are you upgrading from the D40?


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> They're nice ones Ben! I like the water on the petals and the snow looks very clear too!
> 
> When are you upgrading from the D40?



Thanks!

When I have the money .


----------



## voyagerfan99

Taken while out letterboxing with a friend Thursday. Three shot HDR. Now that I look at it again, I may need to crop that piece of plant out in the foreground as to not distract from the rest of the photo.


----------



## spirit

Very discrete HDR, I'd never be able to tell. Nicely done!


----------



## Justin




----------



## Geoff

I'm going to REALLY try to get back into landscape/nature/macro photography.  I've been doing mostly sports photography the past year or so.  I just bought a new 17-40 f/4 and 100 f/2.8 macro lens!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'm going to REALLY try to get back into landscape/nature/macro photography.  I've been doing mostly sports photography the past year or so.  I just bought a new 17-40 f/4 and 100 f/2.8 macro lens!



Good stuff Geoff, I look forward to seeing your work!

And a nice shot there too Justin. B&W HDR by any chance? Sky looks great and so does the water! :good:


----------



## Justin

spirit said:


> Good stuff Geoff, I look forward to seeing your work!
> 
> And a nice shot there too Justin. B&W HDR by any chance? Sky looks great and so does the water! :good:



Thanks! Nah, it's a 10 second exposure using a 10 stop ND filter. Doesn't look like a long exposure no? Water was calm and the clouds weren't moving.

Still learning how and when it's best to use the filter. At times you get a nasty vignette like that one above.


----------



## Geoff

"Nobody who ever gave his best regretted it."


----------



## Fatback




----------



## spirit

jnskyliner34 said:


> Thanks! Nah, it's a 10 second exposure using a 10 stop ND filter. Doesn't look like a long exposure no? Water was calm and the clouds weren't moving.


Yeah it looked a bit like my Humber Bridge photo below which is an HDR. Though looking now yeah I can see it was a long exposure. However it was done, it's a nice shot Justin and I like it. Good stuff! :good:




The Humber Bridge by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

One from a while back




Escape... by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

More recently




Geranium Flower by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Geraniums by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Blooming into Colour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

Some from today


----------



## spirit

Beautiful shots there Dale! :good: I always liked going to the zoo to take photos of the animals. I went the other week and posted the photos a few pages back.


----------



## spirit

A few shots in the garden today. 




On the Lupin by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Flying towards the Lupin by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Giant Poppies! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Poppy by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Poppy Close-Up by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Justin

Philippine Airlines (RP-C8398) A320-214


----------



## Turbo10

Epic photo mate  A320s? Well actually the one on the right is a bit smaller, A318 or 19 im guessing


----------



## spirit

I'm going to the Waddington and Fairford airshows in July. I'll get some photos of jet fighters for y'all (real planes.  )

But that is a great shot Justin. :good:


----------



## Ankur

Took these 



Spider Macro by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Letter Close by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Lotus Flower by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yuck that spider is gross Ankur!


----------



## Ankur

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yuck that spider is gross Ankur!


haha, It is just 0.5 inch, so it looked beautiful from far, but in photo it's 6 eyes and hairs came in detail


----------



## Punk

Almost perfect shot Ankur! Too bad the focus isn't on the eyes :\


----------



## Ankur

Punk said:


> Almost perfect shot Ankur! Too bad the focus isn't on the eyes :\


Was really hard with point n shoot


----------



## spirit

Awesome shot of the spider! If it's on Flickr I'll add it to my favourites!

Here are two of my favourite recent ones. 




Rose by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Leaf by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Justin

Turbo10 said:


> Epic photo mate  A320s? Well actually the one on the right is a bit smaller, A318 or 19 im guessing



A320-214. Y U NO read!?


----------



## Spesh

Evening Sunset over the South East UK by Speshalist, on Flickr





Devon North negotiating 2 ball by Speshalist, on Flickr





Devon finishing a turn by Speshalist, on Flickr





Smooth approach into 2 ball by Speshalist, on Flickr





Ian loading the line by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Sunset shot is gorgeous. I'll add it to my favourites on Flickr! :good:

Went into Norwich yesterday




The Royal Arcade, Norwich by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Castle by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Quite like this one




Colour? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice HDR picture Jason!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love that first shot :good:


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice HDR picture Jason!


Thanks, but they're not actually HDR. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Love that first shot :good:


Thanks!


----------



## spirit

An afternoon at the seaside. 




The Sea by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Down the Groin by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




On and On and On... by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




'Life is a gift. Live it wisely.' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

I can't wait to visit the UK, part of me wants to go this summer!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't wait to visit the UK, part of me wants to go this summer!



Haha pleased my photos have made you want to come over even more. 

Got some more photos of Norwich and the coast actually...




Norwich Cathedral by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Elm Hill, Norwich by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Street by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Market by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Somewhere on this world... by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

City skyline by sunset




Norwich by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Just a few more from the coast (Cromer beach btw).




Pebbles by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The Walk of Life by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Groin by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

Rusty tractors and boats are a common sight at UK beaches - or at least over here in Norfolk where I live.




Tractors by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Beach by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't wait to visit the UK, part of me wants to go this summer!



What makes it look so inviting? haha

Took some product shots for a computer company yesterday -


----------



## voyagerfan99

Screen images simulated?


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Screen images simulated?



There's a possibility they may have been Photoshopped, haha


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't wait to visit the UK, part of me wants to go this summer!



Come to France, it's better


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Come to France, it's better



Nah come to the UK and have some Fish and Chips at the seaside followed by some Cadbury chocolate and maybe stop off in London on the way home!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Nah come to the UK and have some Fish and Chips at the seaside followed by some Cadbury chocolate and maybe stop off in London on the way home!



Come in the Alpes, have the best food Worldwide, best wine and awesome scenery


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Come in the Alpes, have the best food Worldwide, best wine and awesome scenery



Lake District has beautiful scenery too, as does the Peak District and Snowdonia and the Scottish Highlands. 

Not quite up there with the Alps though. Actually going there next year.


----------



## Kornowski

Geoff, lets face it. You're going to come to Liverpool.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Come to France, it's better


I would if I spoke French, lol



Kornowski said:


> Geoff, lets face it. You're going to come to Liverpool.


If I do come to the UK, I'd definitely visit London, Manchester, and Liverpool!  (And maybe Norwich)


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> If I do come to the UK, I'd definitely visit London, Manchester, and Liverpool!  (And maybe Norwich)



Me too


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> If I do come to the UK, I'd definitely visit London, Manchester, and Liverpool!  (And maybe Norwich)


Whilst you're up Liverpool/Manchester way definitely go to the Lake district. Warning though - it rains! 

And whilst you're over here in Norwich go to the Broads. 

You're gonna be doing an awful lot of commuting though. Norwich is only 100 miles from London but Liverpool and Manchester are much further away.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Me too


You should find time and money to go in August with me!  Flights are only $1,000 round trip.


spirit said:


> Whilst you're up Liverpool/Manchester way definitely go to the Lake district. Warning though - it rains!
> 
> And whilst you're over here in Norwich go to the Broads.
> 
> You're gonna be doing an awful lot of commuting though. Norwich is only 100 miles from London but Liverpool and Manchester are much further away.


I'd take the train up there most likely, but yes, lots of commuting.  I checked the weather and in London it's in the 70's and sunny for the next 10 days, much better than the humid and rain we've had here for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'd take the train up there most likely, but yes, lots of commuting.  I checked the weather and in London it's in the 70's and sunny for the next 10 days, much better than the humid and rain we've had here for the past 3 weeks.



Weather over here lately has been good and looks like it's going to get better.

I am at the Waddington Airshow on Saturday and it's meant to be about 25C and lovely and sunny so I should get some great shots of some jet fighters. There's going to be a SAAB Viggen flying which I am looking forward to seeing. I'll post the best photos here, of course. 

Then two weeks after that I'm at RIAT which is the world's largest international military airshow and there's going to be a Russian MiG-29 there. 

Shame about the lack of American jets though.  I've been going to airshows for most of my life and the American displays were always the best in my opinion.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Weather over here lately has been good and looks like it's going to get better.
> 
> I am at the Waddington Airshow on Saturday and it's meant to be about 25C and lovely and sunny so I should get some great shots of some jet fighters. There's going to be a SAAB Viggen flying which I am looking forward to seeing. I'll post the best photos here, of course.
> 
> Then two weeks after that I'm at RIAT which is the world's largest international military airshow and there's going to be a Russian MiG-29 there.
> 
> Shame about the lack of American jets though.  I've been going to airshows for most of my life and the American displays were always the best in my opinion.


What's the weather like mid-August?  That's when I'm planning on going (if I do go), around August 12th-20th.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> What's the weather like mid-August?  That's when I'm planning on going (if I do go), around August 12th-20th.



Last year around that time the weather was nice on some days and not so nice on others, it can be a bit unpredictable. 

Shouldn't be cold but might not be sunny. It could turn out really nice though.

The weather over here is usually nice for a period of a time, then not so good, then better again etc etc.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I would if I spoke French, lol



That's such a bad excuse 

Never spoke a word of English when I moved there, don't speak Spanish but went there...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> That's such a bad excuse
> 
> Never spoke a word of English when I moved there, don't speak Spanish but went there...



Maybe he doesn't know that most continental Europeans speak pretty good English. 

They certainly do in Holland and Germany!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

To be honest... I haven't really taken anything new for quite some time. 

Though what I see here is nice.


----------



## WeatherMan

spirit said:


> Maybe he doesn't know that most continental Europeans speak pretty good English.
> 
> They certainly do in Holland and Germany!



Where did you go in Germany? 

I go out there frequently to visit my dad, as he works there, trying to find a english speaking german is a nightmare!


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> Where did you go in Germany?
> 
> I go out there frequently to visit my dad, as he works there, trying to find a english speaking german is a nightmare!



Rhineland.


----------



## WeatherMan

Never heard of it 

I've been to Dusseldorf, Cologne and Munich

They are all the same to me haha


----------



## Punk

Zoo shots:


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Maybe he doesn't know that most continental Europeans speak pretty good English.
> 
> They certainly do in Holland and Germany!


When I was in southern Spain no one spoke English, even in Madrid very few people spoke English.


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> Never heard of it
> 
> I've been to Dusseldorf, Cologne and Munich
> 
> They are all the same to me haha


West Germany http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhineland



WRXGuy1 said:


> When I was in southern Spain no one spoke English, even in Madrid very few people spoke English.


Probably more to do with them not willing to speak it rather than them not being able to speak it at all. They probably all learn it at school but some nations are far more willing to speak it than others. For example when I went to Italy it wasn't in their best interest to speak English but when I went to Holland and Germany they were more willing to speak it.

@Punk nice photos of the animals - D40 with a zoom lens I guess?


----------



## spirit

Photos from the Waddington Airshow coming within the next few days. Got some good ones.


----------



## Ramodkk

This is the view I'm gonna have for the rest of the summer, unless it rains.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> @Punk nice photos of the animals - D40 with a zoom lens I guess?



Yeah exactly, D40 with the 70-300mm Tamron.


----------



## spirit

Waddington 2013 photos!

Apologies for the banding on the images - had to seriously resize for the web.

Here are some for Punk - the French _Patrouille de France_ display team. I must say I go to a lot of airshows and the French are usually there with Mirages and Rafales which are awesome. There wasn't a Mirage 2000 or a Rafale at Waddington, but there should be a Rafale at RIAT in a few weeks time (which is another airshow I like going to).




Alpha Jet by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Patrouille de France Formation by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Patrouille de France in Formation by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Patrouille de France by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


From Sweden there was a SAAB Viggen which displayed. Never seen one of these in person before the other day when I saw it at Waddington. 




SAAB Viggen by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




SAAB Viggen Underside by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


From Holland there was an F-16 which I know is an American fighter but the Dutch operate it too. 




F-16 Fighting Falcon by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


And I'm sure you know the rest...




AH-64 Apache by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Eurofighter Typhoon Upside-Down by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Eurofighter Typhoon by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Chinook by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




SAAB Gripen by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Avro Vulcan XH558 Touchdown by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Avro Vulcan XH558 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Inverted Red Arrow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Red Arrow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Red Arrows in Formation by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Reds in Formation by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Four more





Merlin by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Merlin Helicopter by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Panavia Tornado GR4 Touchdown by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Waddington 2013 Flight Line by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

More on the way later possibly. I took something ridiculous like 1,400 photos and those are just the ones I have processed.


----------



## Geoff

Looks awesome Jason!


----------



## spirit

Cheers Geoff! 

Got a few more. 




Red Arrows and Sentinel by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Reds to the Skies! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Flying in FormatioDSC_8010[web]n by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Red Arrows Aerobatics by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Reds Fountain Display by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Chinook Display by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Typhoon Power by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




F-16 Fighting Falcon Display by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Patrouille de France Aerobatics by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Patrouille de France Aerobatics by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



The best


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The best



I have to admit the French are always amazing at these airshows. I thought the Patrouille de France put on a great display at Waddington and in the past they've always done great displays too (been going to airshows for about 7 years now). 

My favourite French displays are always the Rafales and Mirages though. Sadly though, the Mirage doesn't seem to attend airshows anymore.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> This is the view I'm gonna have for the rest of the summer, unless it rains.



Duuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I have to admit the French are always amazing at these airshows. I thought the Patrouille de France put on a great display at Waddington and in the past they've always done great displays too (been going to airshows for about 7 years now).
> 
> My favourite French displays are always the Rafales and Mirages though. Sadly though, the Mirage doesn't seem to attend airshows anymore.



I was only kidding but yeah I've seen them a few times and they're pretty good...

You can see some Rafales in Syria (I think) and the Mirages I see them often when they practice fly over France.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> You can see some Rafales in Syria (I think) and the Mirages I see them often when they practice fly over France.



There is going to be a Rafale at RIAT which is another airshow I attend and I've seen them at RIAT in the past. RIAT 2013 is in less than two week's time now - looking forward to that (much bigger planes flying there). 

And it looks like I now need to get on a ferry in order to see a Mirage.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> And it looks like I now need to get on a ferry in order to see a Mirage.



To be honest I've been trying to photograph it for the past four years but it's very unpredictable, there are no routine for their practice schedule. So you only have like 20 seconds to get your gear and take the photo if you want a small dot in the sky. To get the plane with a good zoom and good look you have like 5 seconds max lol.


----------



## mx344

My latest!!! One of my last shoots with my 5Dc, now that I have the 1Dm3



15 by mx344, on Flickr



9 by mx344, on Flickr



7 by mx344, on Flickr



6 by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Nice!

Just a few more... these are probably the last.




SAAB Viggen Touchdown by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




F-16 Falcon Touchdown by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Apache Vertical Climb by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The Blades Aerobatics by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The Blades by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Merlin Up Close by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

Nice ones Mx and Jason!

Heres a couple from recent photoshoots


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just a few more... these are probably the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAAB Viggen Touchdown by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



You're lowering the quality slider in Photoshop still aren't you? The banding in the sky looks awful. Instead, resize them to something like 1,000 pixels on their longest side and keep the quality on 12.

Took the GoPro on the water slide at Centre Parcs. Most, fun, ever.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> You're lowering the quality slider in Photoshop still aren't you? The banding in the sky looks awful. Instead, resize them to something like 1,000 pixels on their longest side and keep the quality on 12.
> 
> Took the GoPro on the water slide at Centre Parcs. Most, fun, ever.



Haha those are funny shots!


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> You're lowering the quality slider in Photoshop still aren't you? The banding in the sky looks awful. Instead, resize them to something like 1,000 pixels on their longest side and keep the quality on 12.


Yes I am. As well as reducing the image size, it also severely reduces the quality, meaning people will be less inclined to go using my photos when they shouldn't be.


----------



## Ankur

@Spirit I thought that banding is some editing done by you and not low quality, btw where are the Rafales??
@Kornowski
They allowed you take a camera inside that slide?


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> @Spirit I thought that banding is some editing done by you and not low quality, btw where are the Rafales??


Sadly they weren't at Waddington but will be at RIAT in a few weeks time which is another airshow I attend.

And yeah the banding/lines is a result of saving the files at a low quality. As said, I do it to reduce the size and also to stop people being inclined to use my photos.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice Danny, haven't been to a water park in years, must be nice!


----------



## spirit

Danny which Center Parcs was that? The one in Elveden?


----------



## mx344

One of the few times Im actually in front of a camera lol



bryce by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Ankur

mx344 said:


> One of the few times Im actually in front of a camera lol


True story with all photographers


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Yes I am. As well as reducing the image size, it also severely reduces the quality, meaning people will be less inclined to go using my photos when they shouldn't be.



I'd just resize them and keep the quality otherwise they look awful. 



Ankur said:


> @Spirit I thought that banding is some editing done by you and not low quality, btw where are the Rafales??
> @Kornowski
> They allowed you take a camera inside that slide?



I don't know, probably not, but nobody said anything.



ramodkk said:


> Nice Danny, haven't been to a water park in years, must be nice!



It was insane, dude. I haven't been to one for years either, or swam outside for years. It was so refreshing in this heat weave we're getting.



spirit said:


> Danny which Center Parcs was that? The one in Elveden?



It was in Penrith, Cumbria. Whinfell Forest I think it was called.


----------



## spirit

Three from today.




It's Lonely Here by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




A Single Post by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Still Water by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Ramodkk

The first one is killer, Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

Cheers Omar.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


>



Nice sunset Geoff!


----------



## spirit

Very nice indeed!

Personal favourite from last night




Anybody for Cameras? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

...and a bit of selective colouring




It's a Selective Colour World by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




A dying breed by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## mx344

From an iphone.



boo by mx344, on Flickr
From my new 1D mark iii



flo9wer by mx344, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Nice sunset Geoff!





spirit said:


> Very nice indeed!


Thanks!  It felt good getting back into photography.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You'd better feel bad getting out of it when you own a $3,500 camera and another $3,000 in lenses


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> You'd better feel bad getting out of it when you own a $3,500 camera and another $3,000 in lenses


I own more than that 

I bought an additional $2,500 of lenses and other camera equipment since then!


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I own more than that
> 
> I bought an additional $2,500 of lenses and other camera equipment since then!



That and the Subaru? You either have no GF or just too much money


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> That and the Subaru? You either have no GF or just too much money



Don't forget his new gaming rig too!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Don't forget his new gaming rig too!



I don't know, this is weird... He's either in the mafia or a trader...


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> That and the Subaru? You either have no GF or just too much money





spirit said:


> Don't forget his new gaming rig too!





Punk said:


> I don't know, this is weird... He's either in the mafia or a trader...


Yes to all


----------



## voyagerfan99

He could always spend money on me, but he never does


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> He could always spend money on me, but he never does


Says the owner of a brand new $35k Kia


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Says the owner of a brand new $35k Kia



Like I said, I don't own the car. It's my father's. He's been away on business the last two weeks so I've been driving it


----------



## Geoff

From a local Subaru meet last night:


----------



## EvanK

A couple photos from the mountains...


----------



## Geoff

Love those shots!  I'd love to get up into the Canadian mountains sometime.


----------



## spirit

Third one down is my favourite, reflections are amazing.

Anyway, got back from RIAT the other day, got the photos on Flickr. Too many to post here so I'll just give a link to my set  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157634729494767/


----------



## Punk

EvanK said:


> A couple photos from the mountains...



Last one is great.

I think you've overdone the HDR one, the trees don't look real... But damn, I love those pictures!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I think you've overdone the HDR one, the trees don't look real...



Nah they all look great to me. :good:


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Nah they all look great to me. :good:



You know how picky I am when it comes to HDR


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> You know how picky I am when it comes to HDR



Yeah I know you're not a big fan of it. I must admit that recently I've not been doing so many HDRs, but then again aircraft don't look very good in HDR.  I find it works best for landscapes.


----------



## EvanK

Thanks for the feedback, guys!



Punk said:


> I think you've overdone the HDR one, the trees don't look real



Funny that you say that, I totally agree with you.  I only did some HDR à la request of a friend.


----------



## tremmor

Looks like an adventure EvanK. Reminds me of Alaska. The men are going some where next year. Suggested Alaska again. Likely go in the bush on the Montreal river in Canada to bait bear and moose. and fish. and bird hunt. No it will be in Sept. It will happen. Always an adventure. For the record we go every year. I go maybe 3 or 4 times a year. I love the adventure. Im ready for a survival trip. Thats my brother and what he does.


----------



## Kornowski

EvanK said:


> A couple photos from the mountains...



Shiiiiiit son, they're amazing, dude! What did you use to shoot them on? What aperture and exposure was the third shot?

Love all of them.


----------



## spirit

Cloisters by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd personally correct the tilt a little, but otherwise good shot Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd personally correct the tilt a little, but otherwise good shot Jason :good:



Yeah I know it needs straightening but I quite like it.


----------



## EvanK

Nice shot!  What kind of processing did you do on that?


----------



## Ramodkk

Just because of the type of building and the lack of color, I like the tilt too, adds to the mysterious vibe.


----------



## spirit

EvanK said:


> Nice shot!  What kind of processing did you do on that?



Not a lot really, just the usual exposure and contrast tweaks and then added some tones in Lightroom using the Split Toning tool.


----------



## spirit

Alright, some HDRs from today. What do you lot think?


----------



## Geoff

I like the photos, but it doesn't look like an HDR, the sun is really blown out.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> I like the photos, but it doesn't look like an HDR, the sun is really blown out.



Agreed.


----------



## spirit

It was a cloudy day and the sun was directly above the trees though I think.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> It was a cloudy day and the sun was directly above the trees though I think.


The advantage of HDR is a greater dynamic range, assuming the lower exposure shots were several stops lower you should be able to see cloud detail.  I'm not saying they aren't good photos, just that it doesn't seem to be utilizing the benefits of what HDR can do.


----------



## Geoff

Went up Mt. Washington this morning.


----------



## spirit

Lovely shots but I wanna see this 18 photo panorama!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Lovely shots but I wanna see this 18 photo panorama!










Full resolution photo: http://geoffjohnson.smugmug.com/Other/Hosting/27201215_JWCxVc#!i=2661907277&k=XG22hKn&lb=1&s=O


----------



## vroom_skies

Woo, RC cars. I've been driving mine a lot lately, nice to see some others.
Also I may have a few decent shots to add here once I finish with them.



WRXGuy1 said:


> From a local Subaru meet last night:


----------



## Spesh

From the British Senior waterski championships, held at my ski club this weekend.

Nikon D800 and 400mm 2.8 VR goodness......





Reaching for the bouy by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Alright, some HDRs from today. What do you lot think?



It looks overexposed... :/



WRXGuy1 said:


> Went up Mt. Washington this morning.



Yes to all of them!!


----------



## Punk

Probably my last pics with the D40 . It's so emotional 





















Sunrise from yesterday.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Probably my last pics with the D40 . It's so emotional
> 
> Sunrise from yesterday.


One of these days I can shoot a French sunrise with you, haha.  If I ever make it to Europe that is :/


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> One of these days I can shoot a French sunrise with you, haha.  If I ever make it to Europe that is :/



I think we've captured our sunrise on the same day :O


----------



## Punk

First pics with the D5100!

HDR:






RAW:


----------



## Geoff

Awesome!!

Here's one more from yesterday:


----------



## Fatback

Was having a little fun with the misses.


----------



## Spesh

Ducks in the course by Speshalist, on Flickr





Glen Campbell stretches for one by Speshalist, on Flickr





Brad North by Speshalist, on Flickr





Keeping a tight line by Speshalist, on Flickr





Brad North reaches for three by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha the duck one is funny


----------



## Spesh

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haha the duck one is funny



Lol, yeah they were scampering to get out of the way.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a recent one:


----------



## EvanK

Wow... breathtaking shot!


----------



## vroom_skies

EvanK said:


> Wow... breathtaking shot!



Thanks a bunch 
I was quite pleased with it.


----------



## Ramodkk

That classic vroom style, never gets old. Would've spotted your photo from a mile away, love it! :good:


----------



## Punk

vroom_skies said:


> Here is a recent one:



Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## spirit

Water scenes make nice shots. Good one Vroom. :good:

Probably posted a few of these before but oh well. 




Heading Forwards by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Reflections of the Reeds by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




A Single Post by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




It's Lonely Here by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

All taken on the Norfolk Broads.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice shot, Bob! As Omar said, would have instantly recognised it as being your work.


----------



## vroom_skies

ramodkk said:


> That classic vroom style, never gets old. Would've spotted your photo from a mile away, love it! :good:


Thanks a bunch mate , comments like that always make my day.


Punk said:


> Yes yes yes!!!


Thanks a bunch Ben.


spirit said:


> Water scenes make nice shots. Good one Vroom. :good:


Thanks good sir.


Kornowski said:


> Nice shot, Bob! As Omar said, would have instantly recognised it as being your work.


Cheers Danny! 

I'm just curious, but what "style" do I have that you guys know my work with out a doubt?


----------



## Ramodkk

It's hard to define, but it has the attributes of simplicity, neutrality & beauty. Always well executed.


----------



## EvanK

Here's a couple of shots I forgot to post of Comet Pan-STARRS from April...


----------



## Geoff

Awesome dude!  What lens did you use for that?  Or was it a telescope?


----------



## EvanK

Thanks!  I used the 300 f4 AF-D, but they're both slightly cropped. If I remember correctly the comet was no more than a few degrees in the sky, and from Winnipeg it was quite difficult to spot with the naked eye. You needed a decent pair of binoculars to get a decent view.  The camera itself was mounted on a scope though, simply for the purpose of tracking. The alignment was quite rough though.

I have some interesting shots laying around my HDD off the comet only about 5 degrees from the moon, I'll try to get around yo processing them within the next few days when I have a chance.


----------



## Punk

EvanK said:


> Thanks!  I used the 300 f4 AF-D, but they're both slightly cropped. If I remember correctly the comet was no more than a few degrees in the sky, and from Winnipeg it was quite difficult to spot with the naked eye. You needed a decent pair of binoculars to get a decent view.  The camera itself was mounted on a scope though, simply for the purpose of tracking. The alignment was quite rough though.
> 
> I have some interesting shots laying around my HDD off the comet only about 5 degrees from the moon, I'll try to get around yo processing them within the next few days when I have a chance.



Please do, I love astrophotos!


----------



## spirit

Great shots Evan. Pretty sure I commented and fav'ed them on Flickr.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Geoff




----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome Geoff, love the perspective. And really nice Jason, the whole picture is excellent but you got the foreground focus and color and everything right on! :good:


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Awesome Geoff, love the perspective. And really nice Jason, the whole picture is excellent but you got the foreground focus and color and everything right on! :good:



Cheers Omar!


----------



## Kornowski

Got the new bike into the studio at work to take some pictures today. Thought I'd get some before it got covered in mud!


----------



## Punk

Some new pics near the volcanoes


----------



## Ankur

Posting here after long time, went to Lonavla Hill station



National Highway by Ankurpix, on Flickr





Monkey Gang by Ankurpix, on Flickr





Monkey enjoying Scenery by Ankurpix, on Flickr





Road to nowhere?? by Ankurpix, on Flickr





Bhajji Food by Ankurpix, on Flickr





Misty Forest by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Third and last for me, especially the third


----------



## G80FTW

Finally getting back into photography after 8 years (the loss of my baby, Nikon E990).

Went out and bought a cheap Nikon S3500. Lasted a week before I took it back as it had NO manual settings.  Then went and got the Canon S110. So far, the best point and shoot camera Iv seen. Im keeping the S110, and saving for a DSLR. Havent decided Nikon or Canon yet.  But seeing as Canon does have superior point and shoot cameras to Nikon, I may switch over to Canon.....













This was my first time ever using a RAW format in this picture. 








And a crop of the camera itself:


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Finally getting back into photography after 8 years (the loss of my baby, Nikon E990).
> 
> Went out and bought a cheap Nikon S3500. Lasted a week before I took it back as it had NO manual settings.  Then went and got the Canon S110. So far, the best point and shoot camera Iv seen. Im keeping the S110, and saving for a DSLR. Havent decided Nikon or Canon yet.  But seeing as Canon does have superior point and shoot cameras to Nikon, I may switch over to Canon.....



It's all about the feel you get when you hold either Nikon or Canon DSLR because they're both good and at the same level. I'll always go Nikon now, I really like their menus and DSLR bodies.


----------



## spirit

I went for Nikon over Canon because I preferred the build quality and I felt the Nikons were better value for money.

Liking Ankur's last shot quite a lot and G80's shot of the sky. :good: It's a really nice photo, G80, but a tad too dark for me. Did you add any contrast to it at all? 

Some of my latest.




The End of the Day by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Centre Parks Elveden Tree by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Lowestoft Sea by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Lowestoft Harbour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Alternative View by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




St Edmundsbury Cathedral by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Lily Pads by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice as always Jason, that church one is impeccable! :good:

By the way, I went Pentax just to go against the flow lol... I'm in dire need of a new lens.


----------



## Fatback

Love the Church one as well Jason.

I went with Sony because at the time they had the cheapest bodys. Now 2 SLR's and and SLT later I love them. Plenty of lens choices between the Sony Lenses and the Older Minolta lenses.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> It's a really nice photo, G80, but a tad too dark for me. Did you add any contrast to it at all?



It was a RAW edit I did. I wanted it to be dark, as I had in mind for it a dark photo.  I like to mix and match pictures to make a new picture. Granted, I did originally make it too dark I wanted that sun ray just as it was but I ended up lighting it up a bit in the final cut:





(Yes I know the shadow is wrong. But it was done accidently on purpose)

And another edit I used that sky in but reversed it for the purpose of the shadow rather than changing the direction of the shadow:


----------



## spirit

ramodkk said:


> Very nice as always Jason, that church one is impeccable! :good:





Fatback said:


> Love the Church one as well Jason.


Cheers guys!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## voyagerfan99

Playing around with my friends Rokinon 35mm f/1.4 full manual lens on my 7D.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


>



Yes to both of them Geoff


----------



## spirit




----------



## Kornowski

Took these on my phone whilst in the Lake District over the bank holiday


----------



## Punk

Pics from a very dangerous hike


----------



## Ankur

Brilliant shots everyone, like all of them very much.
I am going for a 100km trekking soon, so I will probably be able to get some good mountain shots.


----------



## Kornowski

Took these after sunset last night


----------



## spirit

Nice ones Danny. :good: I was on the Isle of Wight the other night and got some nice sunsets over The Needles and Freshwater Bay. Will post photos soon. 

Normally, being on the east, I am on the wrong side of the country for sunsets really.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Nice ones Danny. :good: I was on the Isle of Wight the other night and got some nice sunsets over The Needles and Freshwater Bay. Will post photos soon.
> 
> Normally, being on the east, I am on the wrong side of the country for sunsets really.



Cool, man. Look forward to seeing them! Bet you get pretty good sun rises though.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Cool, man. Look forward to seeing them! Bet you get pretty good sun rises though.



Yeah we do but I'm never up early enough to see them haha!


----------



## Spesh

Evening at the lake by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Thought I'd share a few photos from my recent holiday to the Isle of Wight.




The Needles By Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




The Needles by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Watching The Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Nature's Beauty by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Don't Mess With Me! I've Got Teeth! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


I did take more photos which I will shall post tomorrow probably.


----------



## Ramodkk

Love them Jason!

Here's one from today:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Good one Omar :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks man. Here's another shot with the new lens:


----------



## G80FTW

Its not the best shot I know, but for a point and shoot rigged up to a $50 telescope I am proud of it:





Its out of focus, and very noisy due to the 3200 ISO I had to use to reduce my shutter speed so I wouldnt get a trail, but over all considering what a spec the star (Vega) is from here its amazing to me. Because I was never able to get this telescope to focus on stars before, but after an hour or so of taking the telescope apart and cleaning the lenses and making a mount for my camera I managed to get it to work perfectly.

This telescope is really meant for the moon though. So this weekend I will get shots with it at the moon during a light dusk and it should be almost flawless quality.


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Its not the best shot I know, but for a point and shoot rigged up to a $50 telescope I am proud of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its out of focus, and very noisy due to the 3200 ISO I had to use to reduce my shutter speed so I wouldnt get a trail, but over all considering what a spec the star (Vega) is from here its amazing to me. Because I was never able to get this telescope to focus on stars before, but after an hour or so of taking the telescope apart and cleaning the lenses and making a mount for my camera I managed to get it to work perfectly.
> 
> This telescope is really meant for the moon though. So this weekend I will get shots with it at the moon during a light dusk and it should be almost flawless quality.



That's a pretty good start there!


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> That's a pretty good start there!



Thanks. More astrophotography with my point and shoot, had to get some shots in before the storms start rolling in all week next week on my week off:



















Probably the best picture Iv ever taken.


----------



## spirit

Really like the last two, they're great! :good:


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Really like the last two, they're great! :good:



Same here!

I must get back to astrophotos real soon!

Four more pics from hiking:


----------



## spirit

More photos from the Isle of Wight a few weeks back. Only gotten round to getting them on Flickr.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> More photos from the Isle of Wight a few weeks back. Only gotten round to getting them on Flickr.



If I had that kind of environment within my reach, I would never be able to keep a job. I would just live to take pictures of it everyday.  Here in Kansas, there aint much beauty aside from corn fields and the city. But I also feel like thats a challenge to me as an amature photographer, to find beauty in places that other people cant see and make them see it.  Im getting better at it but Kansas is definitely challenge in that respect to me.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> If I had that kind of environment within my reach, I would never be able to keep a job. I would just live to take pictures of it everyday.  Here in Kansas, there aint much beauty aside from corn fields and the city. But I also feel like thats a challenge to me as an amature photographer, to find beauty in places that other people cant see and make them see it.  Im getting better at it but Kansas is definitely challenge in that respect to me.



I don't live on the Isle of Wight, I live in Norfolk, UK, about 200 or so miles from it, but it's quite nice to keep popping down there for long weekends.  Norfolk is just as beautiful as the Isle of Wight though. 

Three shots from today:






Crop of the above...


----------



## G80FTW

200 miles qualifies as in your reach if you ask me   Here, 200 miles wouldnt even get me out of the state so if I go 200 miles I will only see the same scenery.

Pictures of Jupiter and the moon, tried using PNG to preserve the quality but it seemed to be worse than JPEG.  Any other formats I can use that I can also upload?:





Without the Barlow lens, and keep in mind this is using a 1/13 shutter speed jupiter moves rather quickly even 1/13 of a second isnt quick enough. Thats fast:





With Barlow lens:




This was saved using bitmap:





Looks like bitmap worked out perfectly to preserve the quality   Sadly facebook wont let me upload bitmap images even though they say it supports it  JPEG looks like crap.


----------



## tremmor

Love the pictures from your hike Punk. love the landscape and adventure.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Looks like bitmap worked out perfectly to preserve the quality   Sadly facebook wont let me upload bitmap images even though they say it supports it  JPEG looks like crap.


Those pictures are awesome!  Can you post the same RAW photo converted to JPG and BMP so I can see what you're talking about?


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Those pictures are awesome!  Can you post the same RAW photo converted to JPG and BMP so I can see what you're talking about?



JPEG:





Perhaps its only facebook that ruins them.  I wouldnt see why. Its as if facebook is uploading only 8-bit color depth.

This is what Im talking about:




I dont have the RAW file of that image anymore to convert it to BMP to compare. But you can see around the clouds the color is horrible quality.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> This was saved using bitmap:





G80FTW said:


> JPEG:


They look nearly identical to me, the only thing I can see is that the exposure on the JPEG photo is a bit higher.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Facebook craps on photo quality.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Facebook craps on photo quality.



Yeah. facebook do change picture meta.


----------



## spirit

G80, try uploading your JPEG to Flickr and see if it's any better. I always upload to Flickr, seems pretty good.


----------



## spirit

Just a few photos of the Fiat 500 Abarths at the track yesterday. I've put some photos of me driving one up in the http://www.computerforum.com/9899-post-yourself-627.html#post1893776 thread.




Fiat 500 Abarth by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Fiat 500 Abarth Rear by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Abarths! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

I like that shot a lot, Geoff. :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Right before a Hookah session with some friends :good:


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


>



I like the idea but I think you've cut it too much, especially on the bottom


----------



## spirit

Teachers were on strike and the school was closed yesterday, so I took the opportunity to take some photos. 

I did take more but Flickr is being a pain and only letting me upload 2 or 3 at a time. 




Down the Aisle! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Railway by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

A few more recent ones.




'The Essence of Autumn' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Shine Bright by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




October Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Autumn Grass by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Keep on Walking by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Forest Floor by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Went out to Devil's Hopyard State Park with Bob, my girlfriend, and a few other people.


----------



## spirit

Nice waterfall and autumnal shots Travis. :good: I went to the zoo yesterday for a wildlife photography course with a professional wildlife photographer. I'll post some photos tonight.


----------



## spirit

I received entrance to a wildlife photography course at the local zoo for my 16th birthday about 2 weeks ago. I went yesterday and although the weather wasn't the best, I still got some good shots. It was run by a local professional photographer. The weather not being the best (grey skies but not rainy) meant that nobody was in the zoo so we got close to all of the animals which was great. :good:

I'll post several here but the rest can be seen on my Flickr here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157636545725504/

























































^ Tiger cub!


----------



## voyagerfan99

1,3,4,5,7 and 8 are great Jason :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> 1,3,4,5,7 and 8 are great Jason :good:



Cheers Travis. I was really pleased with how the day went.


----------



## Ramodkk

>



That's a terrific shot, definitely a keeper! :good:


----------



## spirit

Magreenery said:


> That's a terrific shot, definitely a keeper! :good:



Cheers Omar.


----------



## NVX_185

spirit said:


>



Wow, that's brilliant mate. The teal-ish background complements the (jaguar?)'s amber coat perfectly. Looks like the overcast day made for some beautiful colours

Some pics of/around the Taj Mahal


----------



## spirit

NVX_185 said:


> Wow, that's brilliant mate. The teal-ish background complements the (jaguar?)'s amber coat perfectly. Looks like the overcast day made for some beautiful colours


Thanks! Yes, the overcast day was actually a benefit in some ways! That shot was actually through glass.  It's a leopard by the way, but it does look very similar to a jaguar. 

You got some good shots too. I like the mist in the first one and the third one is good too but it's a shame about those people who got in the way.


----------



## G80FTW

Still learning to use my new Nikon D3100....





















The moon was actually my whole goal of getting out today. May not be the best but at least I finally caught it.






I will be taking it back out later today after the battery is charged.


----------



## spirit

Second one down is my favourite, definitely. Really nice colours and nice silhouettes too.

Snapped this shot of one of my new cats, Basil, with the D3200 and the 55-300. ISO 1600 too (with no noise reduction done in Lightroom), looks pretty good I think!






Got a week off from school this week. I know I want to get some shots of the fireworks on Friday for Bonfire Night but I think the weather is meant to be quite bad and I'm supposed to be doing a bit of school work haha.


----------



## G80FTW

After my little adventure experimenting with wildlife photography today, this is what I came up with.  To be fair there wasnt much wildlife out where I was sadly, probably because its getting colder here. Id imagine if I stuck around long enough I may have been able to spot some deer but felt that after 4 hours I needed to go home and process what I had.

All done with the 55-200mm lens:





I cropped this one:




I was actually having alot of trouble with this spider. The bastard wouldnt stop moving and I was trying to manually focus on him with full zoom leaving me with resorting to slow shutter speeds.  In retrospect, I could have just increased the ISO from the 100 I was using haha. Didnt think about it at the time, but after snapping about 20 pictures of him I felt these 2 were the best:









And a timeless classic photograph, the old solo black and white bench:




I still have about 30 more non wildlife pictures to sort through, but I think these are the best out of the 70-80 pictures I took.


----------



## spirit

The second photo of the squirrel is better than the first purely because the squirrel is in focus. What ISO and settings did you use? Make sure that you are focusing on the squirrel, and I know they can move around quite quick. 

With regards to ISO, don't be afraid to push it up on the D3100. You can get some very nice clean shots out of ISO 1600 and if you use noise reduction in Lightroom or something similar (which you could do since you are using RAW), then ISO 3200 should be all right. I'm not sure about anything beyond 3200, I've not ever needed to use 6400 and I'd never touch the Hi-1, which is the equivalent of 12,800. It looks incredibly grainy.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> \What ISO and settings did you use?



Download an EXIF Data viewer for your browser and you don't have to ask that question


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> The second photo of the squirrel is better than the first purely because the squirrel is in focus. What ISO and settings did you use? Make sure that you are focusing on the squirrel, and I know they can move around quite quick.
> 
> With regards to ISO, don't be afraid to push it up on the D3100. You can get some very nice clean shots out of ISO 1600 and if you use noise reduction in Lightroom or something similar (which you could do since you are using RAW), then ISO 3200 should be all right. I'm not sure about anything beyond 3200, I've not ever needed to use 6400 and I'd never touch the Hi-1, which is the equivalent of 12,800. It looks incredibly grainy.



Yes next weekend on my next adventure I will be sure to crank up the ISO and try to get more actiony shots hoping I can actually find some wildlife other than squirrels.

Also, I was using between 100-400 ISO.  I believe when I started photographing the squirrels I turned it up to 400 simply because of the shady areas they were in. The spider was done in 100 because I hadnt bothered to change it at that point.


----------



## G80FTW

Still trying to get good night sky pictures with this camera with no luck.  I must be doing it wrong.

This is the best I can come up with:








Both of these were shot with a 30 second shutter speed, f/6.3 (havent figured out how to change that in full manual yet), ISO 800.

The blurry clouds I understand, but it seems like it still wont get the stars into focus. I have it set to infinite focus I believe, the focus dial is turned all the way clockwise which I think is infinite though my lens does not have numbers to indicate.  

Any ideas?  Im thinking it might just be signs of star trails from the long shutter, but I think I get this even at 15 seconds. I will try some faster speeds later.

My Canon S110 point and shoot can focus on them better than this. Though i used f/1.8 with it.


----------



## Fatback

When I shoot starts I focus to infinity then back off just a bit. Refer to your manual to figure out your aperture problem.


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> When I shoot starts I focus to infinity then back off just a bit. Refer to your manual to figure out your aperture problem.



Yeah, your focus Nick is off.


----------



## Fatback

Doubtful as I've done the same on 4 different bodies and 3 different lenses and it always works the same for me.  Everyone as there ways I guess though.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yeah, your focus Nick is off.



Gonna be rather hard to focus on somethin i cant see. And it wont autofocus on them either. I will try again tonight.


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> Doubtful as I've done the same on 4 different bodies and 3 different lenses and it always works the same for me.  Everyone as there ways I guess though.


I accidentally quoted you but my comment was meant for G80FTW.



G80FTW said:


> Gonna be rather hard to focus on somethin i cant see. And it wont autofocus on them either. I will try again tonight.


Understandable, that's why I would figure out which where infinity is on the focus ring by manually focusing on something close, then do as Fatback said and set it to infinity and back it down a little.

If your camera has live view, you can use the LCD and zoom in 10x or so and try focusing then.


----------



## Punk

Yeah your stars are out of focus, you need to go back a little.


----------



## Punk

Some photos from the Grotte de Choranche (Cave of Choranche):


----------



## spirit

Wow! The lighting in the first, second and last photos is fantastic - especially all of those colours in the second photo! Really good shots Ben! :good:

I was taking some photos today for a computing website which I am making in Dreamweaver, captured this shot of my motherboard (and the bottom of my Sapphire 5870). Looks quite cool I think, haha. 






6 second exposure on that one!


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Wow! The lighting in the first, second and last photos is fantastic - especially all of those colours in the second photo! Really good shots Ben! :good:
> 
> I was taking some photos today for a computing website which I am making in Dreamweaver, captured this shot of my motherboard (and the bottom of my Sapphire 5870). Looks quite cool I think, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 second exposure on that one!



Yeah a bit long. The red and green lights are a bit blown out.


----------



## G80FTW

Amazing cave shots punk, if only there was something interesting to take pictures of here in Kansas other than corn fields  

And that picture of the motherboard makes me want to try some photography with my PC. But that would mean I would have to clean it, as I have not gave my PC TLC for almost a year... 

This is a barn I took a quick picture of on my way to work today.  It was cloudy and I made it purple on purpose because I thought it made it look more interesting. Anyway, sometime before they demolish this barn I would like to get a shot of it at night on a clearish night to get a stary sky behind it. I think it makes for a perfect foreground to me as its isolated. There used to be a farmhouse right next to it with a few garages but they tore all that down and just left this barn:





There is also an isolated old windmill right next to my work that the company actually owns the land its on. I will try to get a picture of it sometime this week. Its supposed to rain until friday though.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah a bit long. The red and green lights are a bit blown out.



Possibly. I could just go into Lightroom and adjust the highlights. I think that's the problem.

Looks alright to me though so I'm gonna leave it.


----------



## Punk

Thanks for the comments 

That motherboard is pretty cool Jason .

G80 I'm sure you can find something interesting, just have to look for it . And that shot of the barn is actually very good!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Possibly. I could just go into Lightroom and adjust the highlights. I think that's the problem.
> 
> Looks alright to me though so I'm gonna leave it.


The power LED is fine, but the green LED is blown out.  It does look really cool though!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> That motherboard is pretty cool Jason .


Cheers Ben. :good:

I assume you took a tripod down those caves and used a long exposure?



WRXGuy1 said:


> The power LED is fine, but the green LED is blown out.  It does look really cool though!


Same photo, but tweaked it a bit in Lightroom. Maybe this is an improvement?


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Cheers Ben. :good:
> 
> I assume you took a tripod down those caves and used a long exposure?
> 
> 
> Same photo, but tweaked it a bit in Lightroom. Maybe this is an improvement?



Nope, ISO800 at 1/10 to 1/40s with VR on


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Nope, ISO800 at 1/10 to 1/40s with VR on



They all look very good! No blur at all, so well done. Were they taken with the D40?

Took and edited this today, what do you think?


----------



## Fatback

Was walking in the door and found a praying mantis on my porch. So I ran and got my camera and snapped a couple. Also got a few with my 35mm hopefully those turn out as good as these.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> They all look very good! No blur at all, so well done. Were they taken with the D40?



Nope, taken with the D5100 

The digital image looks good but I'm not fan of this kind of "photography", but you already know that


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Nope, taken with the D5100
> 
> The digital image looks good but I'm not fan of this kind of "photography", but you already know that


Ah nice. You enjoying the upgrade? 

And yeah I know you're not the biggest fan of that kind of manipulation, haha.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Ah nice. You enjoying the upgrade?
> 
> And yeah I know you're not the biggest fan of that kind of manipulation, haha.



Yeah I am very much! I'm also happy I went with the D5xxx serie instead of the the D3xxx serie, as you can see the ISO are pretty clear!


----------



## G80FTW

Pictures I took of the sky on my way to work today. It was an interesting sky all day. Sadly not really any lightning to speak of yet which sucks because it has been cloudy almost all week and it says "thunderstorms" everyday but today was the only day I heard thunder but once I got off work it was over 

So may have to wait until spring to get pictures of lightning.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Yeah I am very much! I'm also happy I went with the D5xxx serie instead of the the D3xxx serie, as you can see the ISO are pretty clear!



You say that, but I can take my D3200 right up to ISO 3200 and the noise isn't too bad at all - especially if you shoot RAW and do noise reduction. ISO 1600 also looks pretty clean, for example, this:






and this:






were both taken at ISO 1600 with no noise reduction in Lightroom at all (I actually tend not to do noise reduction). I think I definitely increased the exposure on the first one in Lightroom too, which may bring out some extra grain, but it's not really noticeable. 

ISO 800 is also very clean as you'd expect and obviously lower than that is also clear.

So, whilst I think the D5xxx cameras may be better at higher ISOs, I don't think they're massively better.

But I'm pleased you're enjoying the upgrade and obviously the D5100 is a big upgrade from the D40.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> You say that, but I can take my D3200 right up to ISO 3200 and the noise isn't too bad at all - especially if you shoot RAW and do noise reduction. ISO 1600 also looks pretty clean, for example, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were both taken at ISO 1600 with no noise reduction in Lightroom at all (I actually tend not to do noise reduction). I think I definitely increased the exposure on the first one in Lightroom too, which may bring out some extra grain, but it's not really noticeable.
> 
> ISO 800 is also very clean as you'd expect and obviously lower than that is also clear.
> 
> So, whilst I think the D5xxx cameras may be better at higher ISOs, I don't think they're massively better.
> 
> But I'm pleased you're enjoying the upgrade and obviously the D5100 is a big upgrade from the D40.



Well what you've seen is ISO800 with no noise reduction. I just got the camera so I don't know all about it but I will probably do test shots of high ISO .

In the comparison I just find, the d3200 and the d5100 are a tie but here is a good review:

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5835516229/nikon-d3200-vs-d5100-musings


----------



## spirit

I know hard it is choosing between the two cameras, because I did it.  

There's literally nothing in it. Where one has an advantage, the other has a slight disadvantage. 

They're literally neck and neck in most cases.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I know hard it is choosing between the two cameras, because I did it.
> 
> There's literally nothing in it. Where one has an advantage, the other has a slight disadvantage.
> 
> They're literally neck and neck in most cases.



The only advantage the D3200 has is more MP. But if you don't have top notch lens it is completely useless as your camera won't be able to get that photo definition. Even 16MP for the D5100 is too much, I am probably using about 10MP at max . The rest is just making the file bigger


----------



## Perkomate

Snapped these at 120km/h. 
I think I might need some new glass. It's not great.


----------



## Punk

I don't want to alarm you but... Dude you're driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The only advantage the D3200 has is more MP. But if you don't have top notch lens it is completely useless as your camera won't be able to get that photo definition. Even 16MP for the D5100 is too much, I am probably using about 10MP at max . The rest is just making the file bigger


Well going by the website you posted a link to, the D3200 is lighter and has more options for video. So if you're into video then the D3200 is probably better.

Both of them have their ups and donws but I chose the D3200. 



Punk said:


> I don't want to alarm you but... Dude you're driving on the wrong side of the road


Nah, he's driving on the correct side of the road.  

I like the second shot Perko. Real sense of speed there. :good:


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Well going by the website you posted a link to, the D3200 is lighter and has more options for video. So if you're into video then the D3200 is probably better.
> 
> Both of them have their ups and donws but I chose the D3200.



What video options?

To be honest, the weight isn't a problem, the D40 was actually too small, I like how the D5100 being bigger feels (no we're not talking about boobs...).  And we're talking about 50g mate .


spirit said:


> Nah, he's driving on the correct side of the road.
> 
> I like the second shot Perko. Real sense of speed there. :good:


Notice how only the English or English colonies drive on this side of the road


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> What video options?


The website you linked to says that apparently the D5100 cannot record in 720p 60fps, which is great if you want to slow footage down. I know the D3200 can record in this format though. If you don't care about slowing things down, then obviously it's not a problem. 

I'm not saying that one is better than the other, I'm just pointing out the differences, as you are too.  They are both great cameras! 



> Notice how only the English or English colonies drive on this side of the road


Yup.


----------



## spirit

Happy Halloween! I carved out this pumpkin, haha.


----------



## Perkomate

Punk said:


> I don't want to alarm you but... Dude you're driving on the wrong side of the road



Oh shit alert the authorities!




spirit said:


> I like the second shot Perko. Real sense of speed there. :good:



Thanks mang. Complete luck of the draw there, no idea how it stayed clear.


----------



## G80FTW

Went out tonight and did some more night photography.  I tried shooting with an ISO 1600 but there was just too much noise but 800 seems almost perfectly clear.









Caught a plane going across the stary sky:




Still have yet to use the autofocus with this camera. Doing it all by eye.


----------



## spirit

First one is great! Did you use a tripod? If you use a tripod, you can use a much lower ISO. I've done some shots of the road like that and I've used 30 second exposures and ISO 200 with a tripod and they've come out well. 

I tried to do a shot of the stars last night, it came out alright. 

I'm going to take some shots of fireworks tonight, so watch this space for those.


----------



## Punk

There is no way you will use autofocus for star shots. This one was pretty good, almost perfect in terms of focus .

Try to shoot at ISO400 or ISO200 with exposures up to 30sec at 18mm. Keep in mind that at high zooms (higher than 50mm I think) you'll start seeing the movement of the Earth on the stars (which isn't a bad thing depending on what you want to do  ).


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> There is no way you will use autofocus for star shots. This one was pretty good, almost perfect in terms of focus .
> 
> Try to shoot at ISO400 or ISO200 with exposures up to 30sec at 18mm. Keep in mind that at high zooms (higher than 50mm I think) you'll start seeing the movement of the Earth on the stars (which isn't a bad thing depending on what you want to do  ).



Yea I know, which is why I am going to invest in a new telescope with a tracking motor and get a mount so I can use it as a lens 

And no, in the first picture I didnt actually use a tripod. I sat the camera down on the concrete railing of the bridge  But in all the other pictures I used a tripod. There is no way I could keep a camera still for 30 seconds. Iv learned that about 1/50 is as slow as I can go holding the camera to not get blur and I dont have the VR lenses.


----------



## spirit

Bonfire Night Celebrations - Wymondham Rugby Club public fireworks display. Bonfire Night isn't actually until the 5th but the Rugby Club always hold their displays on the first Friday in November.

I shot all of these handheld with the 55-300 VR DX. Yes, I know, I should have used a tripod, but my tripod was too short! (I watched from my back garden  ). I used the bulb mode with these photos so that I could choose the precise shutter speed I needed. They came out well I think.

VR on, but manually focused to infinity. All taken at 55mm, which is a good focal length to use for these fireworks I found, but next year I may use something a little wider. Perhaps the 18-55 at 40mm or so.




































Oh, and a shot of my cat which I took this morning, also with the 55-300 - I'm finding I'm using this lens a lot at the moment. I'll be using it tomorrow too when I go to the zoo.


----------



## tremmor

All very nice Spirit.


----------



## spirit

tremmor said:


> All very nice Spirit.



Cheers.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Bonfire Night Celebrations - Wymondham Rugby Club public fireworks display. Bonfire Night isn't actually until the 5th but the Rugby Club always hold their displays on the first Friday in November.
> 
> I shot all of these handheld with the 55-300 VR DX. Yes, I know, I should have used a tripod, but my tripod was too short! (I watched from my back garden  ). I used the bulb mode with these photos so that I could choose the precise shutter speed I needed. They came out well I think.
> 
> VR on, but manually focused to infinity. All taken at 55mm, which is a good focal length to use for these fireworks I found, but next year I may use something a little wider. Perhaps the 18-55 at 40mm or
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and a shot of my cat which I took this morning, also with the 55-300 - I'm finding I'm using this lens a lot at the moment. I'll be using it tomorrow too when I go to the zoo.



Yea iv been liking my 55-200 myself. I was comparing the 300 to mine and while mine doesnt have vr, it said that i can pretty much achieve the same distance by cropping. It also said the 55-200mm was cleaner through alot of the focal range compared to the 55-300mm. But yours looks just as clean as mine, although you do have a better camera too.


----------



## Geoff

Tried shooting some long exposures tonight, first time ever really trying it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Saw those on Facebook. Very nice Geoff :good:


----------



## G80FTW

Ehhh. I REALLY wanted this shot soooo bad I had to walk 3 miles round trip in the freezing cold to get it.  However, because of the cold I kinda rushed it and it didnt turn out that well.  





30 seconds, f/22, ISO 400 and alot of post noise reduction.

The reason I wanted to try shooting at f/22 as opposed to the 3.6 Iv been shooting at is because I wanted to see how it would turn out.  Figured it would help keep the highlights from blowing up but all around it wasnt a good choice. I should have taken another shot at f/3.6 but it was too cold.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Yea iv been liking my 55-200 myself. I was comparing the 300 to mine and while mine doesnt have vr, it said that i can pretty much achieve the same distance by cropping. It also said the 55-200mm was cleaner through alot of the focal range compared to the 55-300mm. But yours looks just as clean as mine, although you do have a better camera too.


To be really honest, there's not a lot of difference between 200mm and 300mm anyway in terms of focal length. All of those shots you saw of the fireworks were shot at 55mm and the last one of the cat was shot at 165mm. The 300mm just gives a tiny bit of extra reach in some situations, but it's not a huge difference. 

There's not a lot of difference in terms of image quality between the D3100 and the D3200 either, but it is my understanding that the 55-300 f/4.0-5.6 which I use is a slightly higher quality lens than the 55-200 f/40-5.6. It's got 'ED glass' in it which can reduce chromatic aberration (read about it here http://www.nikon.com/products/sportoptics/how_to/guide/fieldscopes/choosing/choosing_03.htm) and I think the thread is bigger too (not sure if this is a major sign that it's a better quality lens though). I think your 55-200 is a 52mm thread, same as the kit lens, but my 55-300 is a 58mm, so there's more glass at least. They both have the same relatively same aperture range though. 

I don't think the 55-200 will be any cleaner than the 55-300 throughout the focal range, but it all comes down to post processing (if you edit your images). The 55-300 produces some nice images and I'm sure the 55-200 does too.



G80FTW said:


> Ehhh. I REALLY wanted this shot soooo bad I had to walk 3 miles round trip in the freezing cold to get it.  However, because of the cold I kinda rushed it and it didnt turn out that well.
> 
> 30 seconds, f/22, ISO 400 and alot of post noise reduction.
> 
> The reason I wanted to try shooting at f/22 as opposed to the 3.6 Iv been shooting at is because I wanted to see how it would turn out.  Figured it would help keep the highlights from blowing up but all around it wasnt a good choice. I should have taken another shot at f/3.6 but it was too cold.



It looks fine to me. How much noise reduction did you do though? at ISO 400 and 30 seconds you should have probably been alright. I took my first long exposure of a dual-carriageway road at ISO 400 and had a 30 second exposure, but I shot it at f/13. Not sure if the different aperture may have made a difference or not, but I didn't need to do any noise reduction and the shot came out quite well: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8347376750/in/set-72157632572902319

I did this one in August at twilight because the light was a bit nicer. Shot at ISO 200, 30 second exposure and used f/10 (well, to tell the truth, I used Shutter Priority and it set for the aperture for me.  ). Didn't need to do any noise reduction on this.






So, I've found using Shutter Priority and setting the shutter speed to 30 seconds will help. Apertures in the f/10-15 range have worked for me, so maybe try that next time?

Did you increase the exposure compensation in post production at all. Because if you bring it up several stops in post production then you may get some noise creep in. When I do these shots, I always use live view and set the exposure compensation to roughly what it needs to be on the camera to avoid having to increase or decrease it too much in Lightroom.

Hope that kind of helps...


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> 30 seconds, f/22, ISO 400 and alot of post noise reduction.
> 
> The reason I wanted to try shooting at f/22 as opposed to the 3.6 Iv been shooting at is because I wanted to see how it would turn out.  Figured it would help keep the highlights from blowing up but all around it wasnt a good choice. I should have taken another shot at f/3.6 but it was too cold.


Why did you use noise reduction at ISO 400?  I would have widened the aperture and lowered the ISO to 100-200.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why did you use noise reduction at ISO 400?  I would have widened the aperture and lowered the ISO to 100-200.



Yeah as you can see from my example, a wider aperture and a lower ISO works nicely (f/10-15 and ISO 200) and you don't need to do any noise reduction.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Yeah as you can see from my example, a wider aperture and a lower ISO works nicely (f/10-15 and ISO 200) and you don't need to do any noise reduction.



Oh I did though. I dont have the original file anymore. But because I was right under a light as I shot it that was where most of the noise was. It was really grainy along the skyline.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> It's got 'ED glass' in it which can reduce chromatic aberration (read about it here



Both of my lenses it came with say ED on them. Is that what it means?

This is my lens:
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...-S-DX-Zoom-NIKKOR-55-200mm-f%2F4-5.6G-ED.html

Wow, I paid $50 more for a $200 lens with it. I think thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Tried shooting some long exposures tonight, first time ever really trying it.



Yes, very nice!


----------



## spirit

Some B&W animal portraits taken at the zoo today. 

It was hard to capture the leopard through the fence (this is a different zoo to the one I went to a couple of weeks ago on that wildlife photography course by the way).





















...and a shot of some autumnal-looking leaves.






This is probably going to be it for a little while now since I am back at school on Monday and I don't intend on taking any photos tomorrow. I've used my camera every single day since last Sunday now.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Did you increase the exposure compensation in post production at all. Because if you bring it up several stops in post production then you may get some noise creep in. When I do these shots, I always use live view and set the exposure compensation to roughly what it needs to be on the camera to avoid having to increase or decrease it too much in Lightroom.
> 
> Hope that kind of helps...



I did, I process all my photos in photoshop but anymore I dont really edit anything outside of the RAW editing window. I increased the exposure by 0.20 which wasnt hardly anything I just wanted the sky and the grass on the sides to show up more.  

But there wasnt an INSANE amount of noise, but even before increasing the exposure I could see it. And I am very picky when it comes to any grain in my pictures. I bought this camera because everything I read said it has amazing low light ability but so far I havent seen it do too much better than the Canon S110 I was shooting with which from everything I read said it has a horrible low light ability haha.

But.. I am still learning so perhaps I have yet to really take full advantage of this camera. And I probably dont have the best lens for night shooting. I only use the 18-55mm at night.


----------



## spirit

Well, I used the 18-55 for my night shots and it works fine (see the last page for some examples of the classic car lights long exposure shots which I've done).

I think it's partly down the aperture you used. Try widening it to about f/10 next time. I used f/10 in one of mine and f/13 in the other and it came out fine. I didn't get any real significant noise either.

Perhaps the exposure was slightly too long, maybe try a slightly faster shutter speed next time.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Well, I used the 18-55 for my night shots and it works fine (see the last page for some examples of the classic car lights long exposure shots which I've done).
> 
> I think it's partly down the aperture you used. Try widening it to about f/10 next time. I used f/10 in one of mine and f/13 in the other and it came out fine. I didn't get any real significant noise either.
> 
> Perhaps the exposure was slightly too long, maybe try a slightly faster shutter speed next time.



Yea, Ill for sure try something different tonight if I get out. Right now I have almost 200 pictures to process from this 5 hour hike I went on.  All shot with the 55-200 as well because I was stupid and didnt think I would need the 18-55 as I planned on just shooting wildlife so I missed out on some really good wide shots  But took one with my phone to make up.


-EDIT-

All I have done so far, picked what looked the best to me. Still got almost a hundred to go through.  

















And in my opinion, the best shot of the day:


----------



## Punk

That last shot is amazing!!

Are you on 500px.com? If so give a link to your profile so I can follow you and see your new photos regularly.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Are you on 500px.com? If so give a link to your profile so I can follow you and see your new photos regularly.



I'll follow you on Flickr if you're on there. I didn't like 500px too much when I tried it and with Flickr you now get a free terrabyte of storage and it's really improved this year.


----------



## G80FTW

A few more I finished up:













One of the wide shots that I missed:










I think I still got more but too lazy to continue going through all of them. 

And no, I am not a part of any of those photography blogging websites. Iv always thought about setting up a flickr account but never got around to it.  If I do Ill let you know.


----------



## G80FTW

Here is the last shots I will post here from this weekends adventure.  I have millions more, and still more yet to be processed but these are the best I think and if anyone wants to see more I will look into setting up a flickr account or something.

Since I had neglected my 18-55mm lens yesterday I made up for it by using it almost exclusively today. I did carry the 55-200mm with me just in case and took a few shots with it but these are none of them:





















My favorite. Should have had ADR turned on for this but completely forgot. I think photoshop did well with it though:








On the drive home:




-EDIT- In color:




And I may have been doing something wrong before, but it looks to me as though the 18-55mm lens does have alot better image quality than the 55-200mm. I may find myself using it more and cropping.


----------



## spirit

I like the last shot of the road. :good:


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I like the last shot of the road. :good:



Thanks. I actually didnt like how it turned out very much which is kinda why I made it black and white haha.  

On a side note though I need to redo pictures 2 and 6 because upon full screen viewing I noticed that my "enhancements" caused some serious noise that I dont see here or at a normal viewing size.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Thanks. I actually didnt like how it turned out very much which is kinda why I made it black and white haha.


Those sort of shots of roads often turn out best in B&W I find anyway.

Since the weather was nice yesterday I went into Norwich and got some photos. I'll get them posted here later today.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Those sort of shots of roads often turn out best in B&W I find anyway.
> 
> Since the weather was nice yesterday I went into Norwich and got some photos. I'll get them posted here later today.



Well I had it black and white in my head before I took the picture, but at the same time I thought it would be cool to have the fall colors in there as well.

And I take it back, the road was shot with the 55-200mm at 95mm according to the RAW info.

Either way, I think I like how the 18-55mm handles colors better. Dont know how it does, but the contrast just seems better. Of course it could just be my shooting. I also think the 18-55mm provides much sharper images. If you look at the image above the b/w road that was taken with the 18-55mm and to me the contrast and lighting and sharpness were just so amazing I actually didnt have to edit it much, just increased the temperature.


----------



## spirit

I've hard that as you increase the focal length, the image quality can be reduced a little bit, so that could be why you think the 18-55 produces better images than your 55-200.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I've hard that as you increase the focal length, the image quality can be reduced a little bit, so that could be why you think the 18-55 produces better images than your 55-200.



Yea that makes sense. Been looking at some more all around lenses to maybe replace my 18-55mm and thought this might be the best I could get:

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...s/2193/AF-S-NIKKOR-24-120mm-f%2F4G-ED-VR.html

But I read that more lens elements are not always a good thing. And that has millions compared to my 18-55mm!  If I could find a photography store somewhere near me it would be cool to try one out and compare though.

EDIT btw it appears that I have had a flickr account since 2008! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fearofdreams/

Working on getting everything uploaded now...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I've hard that as you increase the focal length, the image quality can be reduced a little bit, so that could be why you think the 18-55 produces better images than your 55-200.


I wouldn't use that as a blanket statement, as there are lots of better quality photos you'd get from a 70-200 lens than 18-55 kit lenses.  The only truth I can see to that is that as you increase the distance, there is more "stuff" between your lens and the subject - such as dirt, the atmosphere, moisture, etc., so as you look out further things appear more muted.  But I don't think you'd see that at 55mm vs 200mm.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> I wouldn't use that as a blanket statement, as there are lots of better quality photos you'd get from a 70-200 lens than 18-55 kit lenses.  The only truth I can see to that is that as you increase the distance, there is more "stuff" between your lens and the subject - such as dirt, the atmosphere, moisture, etc., so as you look out further things appear more muted.  But I don't think you'd see that at 55mm vs 200mm.



Well a telephoto lens will almost always have more lens elements than something like my 18-55mm right?  And as I understand it, the extra lens elements can actually degrade the quality of the image because its more that the light has to travel through. I mean, it makes sense to me why a wider focal range like say 55-200mm would have worse image quality than a narrower like 18-55mm as there is alot less lens for the light to go through. Not saying its true for every lens, but for cheaper lenses that could be the case.

And Geoff why didnt you tell me I had a flickr account? It says you are following me on there haha.


----------



## spirit

Re-processed some shots taken back in January of the snow. I needed to make some Christmas e-Cards and since my Lightroom skills have improved since January, I thought I'd dig out the RAW files for these older photos and re-process them.


----------



## G80FTW

I didnt think snow photography could be that cool! Ill have to try it out when it snows here.  How do the lenses handle the cold and moisture though??  Thats why I dont like taking my camera outside when its humid or cold.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I didnt think snow photography could be that cool! Ill have to try it out when it snows here.  How do the lenses handle the cold and moisture though??  Thats why I dont like taking my camera outside when its humid or cold.



Recently when I've been outside for a long time and then I come back into the warm house, my lenses have been 'steaming up' a little bit, but if I remember correctly, those photos were taken outside at about -10C and I didn't have any problems. I was quite impressed with how the D3200 performed!


----------



## EvanK

During the winter here it regularly drops to below -40 and although the battery does drain faster and the lenses/display fog up when you get back inside the house, there's no problem.

Don't baby your cameras, they're built to handle the elements.  Besides, if you just sit there afraid to go outside, you'll never get any photos at all.

Nice set BTW Jason!  I'll have to do some processing on my old snow shots too.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I didnt think snow photography could be that cool! Ill have to try it out when it snows here.  How do the lenses handle the cold and moisture though??  Thats why I dont like taking my camera outside when its humid or cold.


You just have to be careful coming from a cold environment to a warm environment.  Someone mentioned putting the lens in a bag and then bringing it inside to warm up without moisture getting inside.


----------



## spirit

EvanK said:


> During the winter here it regularly drops to below -40 and although the battery does drain faster and the lenses/display fog up when you get back inside the house, there's no problem.
> 
> Don't baby your cameras, they're built to handle the elements.  Besides, if you just sit there afraid to go outside, you'll never get any photos at all.
> 
> Nice set BTW Jason!  I'll have to do some processing on my old snow shots too.



Good to know I'm not the only one who gets fogged up lenses, haha! 

And cheers Evan, I may re-process some more when I get the time. I still need to get those photos from Sunday up!


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> You just have to be careful coming from a cold environment to a warm environment.  Someone mentioned putting the lens in a bag and then bringing it inside to warm up without moisture getting inside.



Like a camera bag? Then by taking the lens off though couldnt you then expose moisture to the sensor itself?  

I might sound a bit paranoid, but after spending all this money on this camera (I know its still an entry level) I want it to last as long as possible. I already found a weak point in its design, the battery hatch.  Dont know why Nikon stuck with this battery hatch as its been a huge design flaw with their cameras for decades as they usually break within a year or 2.


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Like a camera bag? Then by taking the lens off though couldnt you then expose moisture to the sensor itself?
> 
> I might sound a bit paranoid, but after spending all this money on this camera (I know its still an entry level) I want it to last as long as possible. I already found a weak point in its design, the battery hatch.  Dont know why Nikon stuck with this battery hatch as its been a huge design flaw with their cameras for decades as they usually break within a year or 2.



Hmmm, my D40 is five years old and never had a single problem. Took it with me hiking a lot, and absolutely everywhere with temperatures as low as -15 degrees celcius


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Like a camera bag? Then by taking the lens off though couldnt you then expose moisture to the sensor itself?


I'm the same in that I like to look after my stuff as best as possible, but my general rule of thumb is that I do not replace the lens unless I absolutely have to. Before I go shooting, I decide what I might be shooting and pick an appropriate lens, and try to stick with it if I can. Obviously if I need to change it, I will, but I will only do it if I need to.


----------



## spirit

The shots of Norwich Cathedral (and the area) which I got on Sunday.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I'm the same in that I like to look after my stuff as best as possible, but my general rule of thumb is that I do not replace the lens unless I absolutely have to. Before I go shooting, I decide what I might be shooting and pick an appropriate lens, and try to stick with it if I can. Obviously if I need to change it, I will, but I will only do it if I need to.



Yea I cant stick with one lens yet haha. Granted on both my hiking trips I took last weekend I did primarily only use one each time, but sometimes Ill often spot something that requires the reach of the 200mm.

And I did some reading, and it seems that if I use higher f stops with the 55-200mm it might help to sharpen the image and give me better image quality. At the sacrifice of shutter speed though, which I did do some shooting during the day at 1600 ISO and saw no noise at all. Guess it just depends on the lighting. 

This weekend I will take the 55-200mm out again and try using higher f stops and a 1600 ISO and see if that increases the quality any.



-EDIT-

Did some testing inside at 200mm. Both pictures were taken from the exact same distance with an ISO of 1600. The camera was set on the table using the 2 second timer to ensure no blur from touching the shutter button. The focus dial was also not touched, only thing I touched was the adjustment dial on the back to change the aperture. 

Using the lowest aperture of 5.6 (which is what I have always used shooting with it outdoors):





The highest aperture of 32:




So from the looks of these pictures, I will def be using much higher f stops at 200mm. Probably not f/32 but f/5.6 looks horrible haha.  f/32 looks sharp as a tack though.... I wonder what that would reduce my shutter speed to outdoors in sunlight....cant wait to take it out!


----------



## Geoff

Took this on my LG G2 this afternoon:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I see your G2 photo and raise you my  Nexus 5 HDR.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> So from the looks of these pictures, I will def be using much higher f stops at 200mm. Probably not f/32 but f/5.6 looks horrible haha.  f/32 looks sharp as a tack though.... I wonder what that would reduce my shutter speed to outdoors in sunlight....cant wait to take it out!


What you want is an aperture somewhere in the middle, say around f/8-f/11.

Check out this lens comparison site to see the IQ of lenses at different apertures: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/...p=398&CameraComp=474&SampleComp=0&FLI=0&API=0



voyagerfan99 said:


> I see your G2 photo and raise you my  Nexus 5 HDR.


Ah, well I raise you a G2 HDR


----------



## Ramodkk

Yo, that's impressive from a phone! Awesome Geoff :good:


----------



## G80FTW

Took this when I got home at f/32 ISO 400 with flash (built in flash, havent got batteries for my sunpak yet) 





Also took this picture a few nights ago:








And this is a picture I took about a decade ago. Cant remember what camera I used, but I believe it was my Nikon E990.  Judging by the quality though it may have been a cell phone. I did alot of overhauling with it in photoshop:


----------



## spirit

Whilst we're on the topic of camera phones, do Nokia Lumia 1020 owners want to share some sample photos?  http://www.phonearena.com/news/Noki...ples-from-the-41-megapixel-camera_id45207#15-

I won't even post any photos from my phone since the camera is so bad.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Whilst we're on the topic of camera phones, do Nokia Lumia 1020 owners want to share some sample photos?  http://www.phonearena.com/news/Noki...ples-from-the-41-megapixel-camera_id45207#15-
> 
> I won't even post any photos from my phone since the camera is so bad.



If its 41MP how come the images are 3772x1728?


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> If its 41MP how come the images are 3772x1728?



I don't know. The megapixels don't really bother me too much. But the image quality looks fantastic for a camera phone, don't you agree?


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Whilst we're on the topic of camera phones, do Nokia Lumia 1020 owners want to share some sample photos?  http://www.phonearena.com/news/Noki...ples-from-the-41-megapixel-camera_id45207#15-
> 
> I won't even post any photos from my phone since the camera is so bad.


If only they made it with Android


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I don't know. The megapixels don't really bother me too much. But the image quality looks fantastic for a camera phone, don't you agree?



meh. I guess   From looking at the specs, it looks like it has a better sensor in it than most point and shoot and cameras. Its probably just as good as the one in my Canon S110.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> meh. I guess   From looking at the specs, it looks like it has a better sensor in it than most point and shoot and cameras. Its probably just as good as the one in my Canon S110.



I think we are seeing the death of the traditional point and shoot camera. Cameras in smartphones just keep getting better and better. 

Even a mid-range smartphone these days will probably produce better image quality than my mum's Sony DSC-W180 point and shoot camera.


----------



## Fatback

Was messing around today.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haha nice Dale


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Travis! Me and my girl was playing with some glow sticks earlier. Got some cool photos.


----------



## G80FTW




----------



## spirit

First one is the best I'd say. Did you take it with the 55-200 or the 18-55? The second shot looks pretty wide so I'm guessing 18-55, or your 55-200 at 55mm?


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> First one is the best I'd say. Did you take it with the 55-200 or the 18-55? The second shot looks pretty wide so I'm guessing 18-55, or your 55-200 at 55mm?



Yea Im pretty sure I took the middle one with the 18-55mm slightly zoomed. I kept swapping lenses all day so its hard to keep track but I know the other 2 were the 200mm haha.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> First one is the best I'd say. Did you take it with the 55-200 or the 18-55? The second shot looks pretty wide so I'm guessing 18-55, or your 55-200 at 55mm?





G80FTW said:


> Yea Im pretty sure I took the middle one with the 18-55mm slightly zoomed. I kept swapping lenses all day so its hard to keep track but I know the other 2 were the 200mm haha.


Both the first and last shot were taken at 200mm.


----------



## Punk

Yeah first one is the best for in my opinion.


----------



## Ankur

I had gone for Kashmir tour for 10 days, had fun, here are some photos that I took.



Wild Lizard detected by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Where heaven is found by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Black Bear resting by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Butterfly at work by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Honey Bee at work by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Gulmarg by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Dal Lake by Ankurpix, on Flickr


I will post more landscape photos in some time.


----------



## Geoff

Love those mountain shots, can't believe how high they are


----------



## Ankur

WRXGuy1 said:


> Love those mountain shots, can't believe how high they are


Yeah, they were pretty high, they are all part of the Himalayas, I was standing at 2,900 meters above sea level, imagine how higher they were.


----------



## Punk

Ankur said:


> Yeah, they were pretty high, they are all part of the Himalayas, I was standing at 2,900 meters above sea level, imagine how higher they were.



Damn man, that's like a dream for me to go hiking in the Himalayas. I might try to go to the base camp of the Everest at least once in my life.


----------



## Ankur

Punk said:


> Damn man, that's like a dream for me to go hiking in the Himalayas. I might try to go to the base camp of the Everest at least once in my life.


I always wanted to go to a place where you feel you are at the top of the world. I got it at Gulmarg, Kashmir, pretty hard to breathe there though. Visiting Everest is also a dream for me, I am concentrating on running, trekking, these days, there is a 100/200/300km competition in the Himalayas in a few months.


----------



## spirit

Second shot is the nicest. I've just seen you have some more on Flickr which are even better!

Here's one I took yesterday.


----------



## Ankur

Here are some more photos




Sonmarg Gateway by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Road to Sonmarg by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Sky Earth Water Human by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Take rest, Peace by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Dal Lake in Sunset by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Patnitop beauty by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Road to Heaven by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Endless Dreams by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Ankur... I hate you 

Amazing place, Amazing pics!


----------



## Ankur

Hehe thanks


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## G80FTW

Magreenery said:


>



I thought about taking a picture like that. But i just couldnt stomach the thought of my camera hanging out the window of a speeding car.


----------



## voyagerfan99

G80FTW said:


> I thought about taking a picture like that. But i just couldnt stomach the thought of my camera hanging out the window of a speeding car.



Use two hands 

Here's my friends 3 year old Pit/Lab mix. Her name is Bella


----------



## Fatback

We put the trees up today


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> We put the trees up today


Looks awesome, but way too early! Haha


----------



## Fatback

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks awesome, but way too early! Haha



Yeah just a little but we didn't have anything better to do.


----------



## G80FTW

Fatback said:


> Yeah just a little but we didn't have anything better to do.



I dont think we have ever put up a tree. Even though we have one thats been in our attic for over a decade.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks awesome, but way too early! Haha



I agree, though they do look great! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

These are Facebook quality (shudders), I really need to get around to putting them on FlickR. Anyway, shooting the FIM SuperEnduro World Championship, Round 1 at the weekend. Stoked with how they turned out.

I took 1,700 in total and managed to sort it down to about 50. 



















































The rest of the set is here on Facebook if anybody is interested.


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


>



That looks awesome.  :good:


----------



## G80FTW

Kornowski said:


> These are Facebook quality (shudders), I really need to get around to putting them on FlickR. Anyway, shooting the FIM SuperEnduro World Championship, Round 1 at the weekend. Stoked with how they turned out.
> 
> I took 1,700 in total and managed to sort it down to about 50.



Thats some amazing stuff there.  I still havent really been able to get into sports photography or wildlife photography yet.  I really want to get some practice shooting moving objects though.


----------



## spirit

I think some of my favourite 'action photography' I did was some of my airshow shots from July.

Apologies for the banding - saved them at a low res since I had a lot of files to upload and my internet is slow.


























One for Punk below, a French AlphaJet in the Patrouille de France team. 


























^ Airbus A380 with the Red Arrows! (RIAT 2013)

So yeah, capturing fast-moving subjects is good fun. Airshows and motor/bike events like the dirt bike event Danny attended (nice photos btw! :good are good places to go to capture some fast-moving action.


----------



## Fatback

G80FTW said:


> I dont think we have ever put up a tree. Even though we have one thats been in our attic for over a decade.



Thats not cool. It's a good family activity.



spirit said:


> I agree, though they do look great! :good:



Thanks!



Shane said:


> That looks awesome.  :good:



Thank you 

BTW Awesome Photos Danny :good:


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> One for Punk below, a French AlphaJet in the Patrouille de France team.



The best 

Awesome pics by the way!


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> Thats some amazing stuff there.  I still havent really been able to get into sports photography or wildlife photography yet.  I really want to get some practice shooting moving objects though.



Rallye man, Rallye


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The best
> 
> Awesome pics by the way!



Cheers! :good:

I've gotta admit, the Patrouille de France are quite amazing at these airshows. I always look forward to their displays. I won't doubt for a second that they are absolutely superb. But being British, I am of course biased towards the Red Arrows - sorry. 

At the Waddington Airshow this year, before the Patrouille took off and did their display, they did this interesting display at the bottom of the runway which I haven't seen any display team do for quite a few years. I remember seeing the Red Arrows do this at Waddington 2008 or 2009 but I hadn't seen anybody else do it since the Patrouille did it this year at Waddington. It looks quite cool I think. 






And Ben, I'd love to go to a rally event! Jealous of you! I'm on the wrong side of the country for rallying since most of it is in Wales and I'm in the East of England but I could hop over there I guess. 

So yeah - action photography-wise: airshows and motor events are usually good, as are sports events.


----------



## Ramodkk

Amazing pictures Jason. The rings on the sky take a heavy toll on the picture though. I know you're aware though, just saying.


----------



## G80FTW

Fatback said:


> Thats not cool. It's a good family activity.



Well for that you need a family.


----------



## spirit

Magreenery said:


> Amazing pictures Jason. The rings on the sky take a heavy toll on the picture though. I know you're aware though, just saying.



Cheers Omar! :good: 

Yeah, I know.  I had a lot of photos to upload and in July my internet speed was worse than it is now, so these are saved at a really low resolution to make the upload faster, hence for the horrible banding in the sky.


----------



## Punk

360 Panorama of the Ecrins:






It was done a long time ago, with the D40


----------



## Geoff

You should crop the black borders Ben


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> You should crop the black borders Ben



Yeah you should.

That is an awesome landscape though! Really stunning!


----------



## Punk

I would lose the people if I crop.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I would lose the people if I crop.



I see. 

I don't know if you are using Photoshop or not to make your panoramas, but try another stitching method?


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I would lose the people if I crop.


I didn't even notice there was a person there!  You can still crop the top of the panorama, and the bottom can be cropped a bit more before cutting out the person.

In all reality though, it's just the way the photo was taken, it doesn't give much room to crop it.


----------



## G80FTW

Got bored and started playing around in photoshop in some areas that I dont normally venture into just to see what they do:


----------



## Ankur

Here are some more photos from Kashmir tour.




Rising Twig by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Between nature by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Lunch time butterfly by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Bee at work by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Hidden view by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Being alone by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Between trees Sonmarg by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Nishat Gardens by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

I like the 2nd, 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th. :good: 

Do you edit any of your photos?

Thanks for following me on Flickr too. I've just had the e-mail notification come through.


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> I like the 2nd, 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th. :good:
> 
> Do you edit any of your photos?
> 
> Thanks for following me on Flickr too. I've just had the e-mail notification come through.


Thanks, yes I do edit on photoshop, but sadly I it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## spirit

What sort of things do you change?


----------



## Ankur

I mostly change the saturation or vibrancy, sometimes density. What sort of things do you change?


----------



## spirit

I edit my RAW files (I don't shoot JPEGs) in Photoshop Lightroom. I tend to change most of things on the right hand side. I'll just give you a screenshot.







I sometimes also change a few other little things and add tones but those are the main things.


----------



## Geoff

Ankur said:


> I mostly change the saturation or vibrancy, sometimes density. What sort of things do you change?


I typically use Photoshop to adjust white balance, exposure, levels (highlights, shadows, etc. without adjusting the exposure for the entire photo), contrast, noise reduction, sharpening, lens correction for CA adjustment, and a few other things.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## Punk

I really like the last one! Very nice job! Looks creepy too


----------



## spirit

Yeah the last one is good! :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks guys  Thats seems to be everyones favorite, as well as mine.


----------



## Fatback

Some from Last Night.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love the first shot a lot :good: The third shot *wink wink* isn't bad either


----------



## Fatback

haha Thanks Travis.


----------



## Kornowski

WRXGuy1 said:


> I typically use Photoshop to adjust white balance, exposure, levels (highlights, shadows, etc. without adjusting the exposure for the entire photo), contrast, noise reduction, sharpening, lens correction for CA adjustment, and a few other things.



Does anybody else actually use Photoshop for editing their photographs, ie. removing distracting objects, moving objects within the scene for better composition etc?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Does anybody else actually use Photoshop for editing their photographs, ie. removing distracting objects, moving objects within the scene for better composition etc?


Not in that regard, I use it for modifying the exposure, levels, saturation, white balance, sharpening, noise reduction, lens correction, etc.


----------



## Kornowski

WRXGuy1 said:


> Not in that regard, I use it for modifying the exposure, levels, saturation, white balance, sharpening, noise reduction, lens correction, etc.



Aye, you said. I quoted you saying it the first time, haha.


----------



## spirit

I only really use Photoshop for things like panoramas now. Most of my editing is done in Lightroom now.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm talking about editing though, Lightroom and CameraRAW is still processing the image.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> I'm talking about editing though, Lightroom and CameraRAW is still processing the image.


Again for me I mostly shoot sports or cars, which I tend to take hundreds of photos.  If I went out to a location, and had to narrow it down to 1-3 photos and make those photos spectacular, I'd probably do some of that editing.


----------



## Fatback

I use lightroom to adjust Colors, Exposure, crop, etc. Then I use photoshop to sharpen, noise reduction, remove objects, add lens flare, add text, add stuff to photos, I also use the liquify tool sometimes.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> I'm talking about editing though, Lightroom and CameraRAW is still processing the image.



For me then:

Processing - Lightroom

Editing  (panoramas and stuff like that) - Photoshop

HDR - Photomatix Pro

The vast majority of my photos these days are just processed in Lightroom and then exported as JPEGs. Most never see Photoshop editing or HDR these days.

A lot of my photos from April/May time were HDR because I had just 'discovered' it but I soon stopped doing HDR regularly.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Does anybody else actually use Photoshop for editing their photographs, ie. removing distracting objects, moving objects within the scene for better composition etc?



Yeah, I usually try to remove distracting elements when possible. And I pretty much use Photoshop for all picture adjustments.


----------



## Kornowski

Magreenery said:


> Yeah, I usually try to remove distracting elements when possible. And I pretty much use Photoshop for all picture adjustments.



Ma main man.


----------



## spirit

Taken with my Nokia Lumia 710 and post processed in Lightroom.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Taken with my Nokia Lumia 710 and post processed in Lightroom.


Awesome!  Android's are going to start having RAW support, so soon you can save images in RAW format


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome!  Android's are going to start having RAW support, so soon you can save images in RAW format



Except I won't be able to since I own a Windows Phone...

But, I signed up at school today to do Microsoft Qualifications and all the stuff I need works perfectly with Windows Phone, and since I have a D-SLR for photography.


----------



## G80FTW

And the old Beto Junction it appears whoever owns it did not like me taking pictures there last time.  They cleaned up the whole place and posted no trespassing signs all over.  Which kinda upsets me. Because this is my home town, and if people there now get that uptight about someone taking pictures of what was the cornerstone of the town in the early 1900s then they need to give the property to someone who will properly preserve it in the first place.

Now:





Before:


----------



## spirit

I like the first one - I think B&W really suits it. :good:


----------



## G80FTW

A 2006 MX-5 someone let me drive today.  Amazing drivers car, possibly my next car:


----------



## spirit

First time I've properly used the camera in a few weeks, here are some shots of the Christmas lights in Norwich.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Ramodkk

I took this in 2010, forgot to post it, lol.






And took this yesterday:






By the way Jason, loving those city shots, I love European architecture.


----------



## Fatback

Awesome photos guys!

Here are a few recent of mine.


----------



## Kornowski

Dean, your photos have come on in leaps and bounds! You always manage to capture really natural looking moments, nothing ever looks forced or contrived. You ever considered doing Event/Wedding photography?

Here's some product photography from recent -


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Danny! Yeah I'm hoping to eventually get hired to do events or for an advertising company. I've also thought about doing weddings but I don't have the lighting gear for it right now. At the moment I am just trying to get as much experience as I can and build my portfolio. While getting my name out there and making contacts and building a resume.


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit

Some more festive photography.


----------



## Geoff

The UK is so cool, haha


----------



## Ramodkk

Europe man, can't wait to go.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> The UK is so cool, haha





Magreenery said:


> Europe man, can't wait to go.



You could take the same kind of photos in the US I'm sure? They're just baubles on a Christmas tree and out of focus Christmas lights.


----------



## voyagerfan99

We don't have quaint little chapels though


----------



## Kornowski

WRXGuy1 said:


> The UK is so cool, haha





Magreenery said:


> Europe man, can't wait to go.



You think?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> You think?


Yeah, haha.  All the pictures you guys post are amazing, we have nothing interesting around here.


----------



## Geoff

It's really unfortunate, I have all this awesome camera gear but I find I usually take photos with my phone as it's so much more convenient.  Here are some shots from the car cruise I went on last weekend.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> You think?



Not all of it is as nice as pictures make it out to be, but some parts are definitely nicer than others - as I'm sure you will agree.


----------



## Ramodkk

spirit said:


> You could take the same kind of photos in the US I'm sure? They're just baubles on a Christmas tree and out of focus Christmas lights.



Well yeah lol, I wasn't talking just about taking pictures. I just wanna go to Europe visit some countries.



Kornowski said:


> You think?



That kinda love you have towards Canada, that's how bad I wanna go to Sweden or Denmark or any European country really.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Not all of it is as nice as pictures make it out to be, but some parts are definitely nicer than others - as I'm sure you will agree.



Yeah, definitely!



Magreenery said:


> That kinda love you have towards Canada, that's how bad I wanna go to Sweden or Denmark or any European country really.



Dammit, Omar. Stop exploiting my weak spot.

Here's a moody shot I got with the GoPro over the weekend;


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome man, waiting for that video footage! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

Magreenery said:


> Awesome man, waiting for that video footage! :good:



It's on Facebook, bro!


----------



## spirit




----------



## Kornowski

Why have you crucified the snowman? What a martyr.


----------



## G80FTW

Was bored so I thought Id show some pride for my company:


----------



## Ramodkk

Random night shot


----------



## Punk

Magreenery said:


> Random night shot



Not bad but the tree is ruining the picture


----------



## Kornowski

Magreenery said:


> Random night shot



Nice, man! How long was the exposure?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Nice, man! How long was the exposure?


Looks like maybe 30-90 seconds?

I believe mine was around 90-120 seconds.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Not bad but the tree is ruining the picture



Yeah, I agree. I would have moved the camera a little further forward to avoid getting that tree in the way. 

Otherwise, good photo. :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks guys, the sky was clear and the moon was very bright right above so it was only 5 seconds. I had never done it before, was experimenting. Will definitely keep an eye on obstructions next time!


----------



## Kornowski

I know I posted a few fairly recently, but I just uploaded them to FlickR, so here's a few different ones. Much better than the shitty Facebook quality.


----------



## spirit

Originally taken December 29th 2012, reprocessed in November. Taken at Covent Garden, London.


----------



## Virssagòn

@spirit and Kornowski
Awesome pictures. Only some days waiting Jason, then you'll get your presents!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> @spirit and Kornowski
> Awesome pictures. Only some days waiting Jason, then you'll get your presents!



Haha thanks.


----------



## G80FTW

So much scraping.... 


















Just so everyone knows that was probably close to a couple hundred pounds worth of ice covering my car. It was the kind of cold that my defroster actually made things worse because it hardened the ice covering the exterior defrost vents because the air coming out of the defroster cooled almost instantly.  

Due to the unique way Mercedes designed the wiper on the W202 (not my picture):




If you can see there is about a half inch or so gap between the plastic cover for the wiper motor and the windscreen. Somehow, ice got packed all inside there. And the defroster only made sure that it stayed there. I had to take it apart to break all the ice out from the wiper motor itself.  Oh what a day....


----------



## Jamebonds1

G80FTW said:


> So much scraping....
> 
> Just so everyone knows that was probably close to a couple hundred pounds worth of ice covering my car. It was the kind of cold that my defroster actually made things worse because it hardened the ice covering the exterior defrost vents because the air coming out of the defroster cooled almost instantly.
> 
> Due to the unique way Mercedes designed the wiper on the W202 (not my picture):
> 
> 
> If you can see there is about a half inch or so gap between the plastic cover for the wiper motor and the windscreen. Somehow, ice got packed all inside there. And the defroster only made sure that it stayed there. I had to take it apart to break all the ice out from the wiper motor itself.  Oh what a day....



As experienced with truck.  Always clean snow off daily before it is sunlight day.  Sunlight can melt snow and make ice.  Ice are very cold than snow.  It can kill gear, destory plastic, and damage paint.  Plastic are on wiper and handle.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's what car covers are for 

Jason, fantastic shots! We don't have cool marketplaces like that here in the US


----------



## G80FTW

Jamebonds1 said:


> As experienced with truck.  Always clean snow off daily before it is sunlight day.  Sunlight can melt snow and make ice.  Ice are very cold than snow.  It can kill gear, destory plastic, and damage paint.  Plastic are on wiper and handle.



I dont think the ice will damage anything....

But, we had freezing rain a few days before so thats where the ice came from.  It just froze at it was coming down.  And I wasnt taking my car out all weekend so I waited until monday to clean the ice off. I did clean the snow off and shovel it right after it snowed though expecting more. But now its supposed to be 50F this weekend and sunny so probably wont see snow until next week 

The only problem I have with my car being covered in ice is just that. Iv never had my car completely encased in ice and as cold as it was I was afraid that if I tried to break the ice off it would actually break my windows. Since the inside of my car was warm and the outside was 0 having drastic temperatures on both sides with me chipping away at it I didnt know what else to do. But it all worked out no windows busted.



voyagerfan99 said:


> That's what car covers are for



Your not talking about the cloth ones are you? That would have only been worse I would think...having a giant ice cloth over my car weighing a couple hundred pounds..

But anyway, I do have a garage but sadly there is only room for one car in it right now and thats my CL600.  No chance Im gonna let my CL600 out to play in the snow  

Even though it would be wiser to drive the 600 since its got full coverage for twice what I paid for the car if I total it Id be rich!


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


>


I like this! :good:


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I like this! :good:



Thanks. I do as well.  I took a few different shots before settling on this one. All I did was cool the white balance and increase the contrast.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Thanks. I do as well.  I took a few different shots before settling on this one. All I did was cool the white balance and increase the contrast.



Looks good - what software do you use to process your RAW files? I usually add split toning to my photos in Lightroom to make the colours and tones look a bit more interesting (you can use the Variations tool in Photoshop to get the same kind of effect).

One thing I would do though is perhaps and try and crop it a bit to cut the houses out. Not sure how well it'd work though.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Jason, fantastic shots! We don't have cool marketplaces like that here in the US


Only just seen this. Thanks Travis! 

Those shots were taken almost a year ago (several days after I got the D3200, which I've owned for a year tomorrow!) but I reprocessed them last month. My Lightroom skills have improved since I took those photos. 
Luckily I keep all of my RAW files (yes, all 16,000 or so of them - that's how many shots I've taken in a year) so I can easily go and reprocess my older photos.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Looks good - what software do you use to process your RAW files? I usually add split toning to my photos in Lightroom to make the colours and tones look a bit more interesting (you can use the Variations tool in Photoshop to get the same kind of effect).
> 
> One thing I would do though is perhaps and try and crop it a bit to cut the houses out. Not sure how well it'd work though.



I use Photoshop CS6.  I havent really tried the variations tool.  I do do alot of tone and level editing though when I get really deep into a photo


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I use Photoshop CS6.  I havent really tried the variations tool.  I do do alot of tone and level editing though when I get really deep into a photo



Yeah try the variations tool and add some nice tones to your pictures.


----------



## spirit

Blickling Lake in the sunshine today. Click for a larger view.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> As experienced with truck.  Always clean snow off daily before it is sunlight day.  Sunlight can melt snow and make ice.  Ice are very cold than snow.  It can kill gear, destory plastic, and damage paint.  Plastic are on wiper and handle.


Are you high?


----------



## Ramodkk

He might be drunk, he should go home.


----------



## voyagerfan99

When my car has snow on it I brush most of the snow off and let it sit in the sun. It melts the rest of the snow off my car


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> When my car has snow on it I brush most of the snow off and let it sit in the sun. It melts the rest of the snow off my car


The last snowstorm here I got most of the snow off, but my car was run during the storm so the snow melted and re-froze on my car, then another 6" on top of the ice.

It was so cold the next week that even in direct sunlight my car had the same ice and snow build up all week.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> Are you high?



Are you drunk?  

PS: Please don't ask me if I'm high. That is rude.



Magreenery said:


> He might be drunk, he should go home.



No. Don't listen to WRXGuy.  Sometime he annoyed me.



G80FTW said:


> I dont think the ice will damage anything....
> 
> But, we had freezing rain a few days before so thats where the ice came from.  It just froze at it was coming down.  And I wasnt taking my car out all weekend so I waited until monday to clean the ice off. I did clean the snow off and shovel it right after it snowed though expecting more. But now its supposed to be 50F this weekend and sunny so probably wont see snow until next week



It happened.  Ice damaged my handle one time on my older 1987 Nissan pickup.


----------



## spirit

Probably my final photos of 2013.  Some shots of Norwich and the area.

Click for a larger view.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> PS: Please don't ask me if I'm high. That is rude.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Don't listen to WRXGuy.  Sometime he annoyed me.pickup.


Dude, I asked if you were high because your post sounded like you typed it out while smoking.

Re-read what you wrote.


----------



## spirit

Alright guys. This is all fuss over nothing really. Back to posting photos, pelase.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> Dude, I asked if you were high because your post sounded like you typed it out while smoking.
> 
> Re-read what you wrote.



Jamebond not dude, Jamebond.  You are made biggest misunderstand.

PS: Or it sound like you don't want to respects my English skill.  Don't forgot you're VIP too.


----------



## Geoff

I think I posted this before, but oh well!


----------



## spirit

I've fav'ed it on Flickr. Cheers for following me.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I've fav'ed it on Flickr. Cheers for following me.


Once I get my new internet connection (he's here now) I'll upload more!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Once I get my new internet connection (he's here now) I'll upload more!



Awesome. I can add some to my favourites list which is already 3,495 strong.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Awesome. I can add some to my favourites list which is already 3,495 strong.


He's finishing up the coax install, then hopefully I'll be up and running! 

EDIT:  Got it!  Time to upload now


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> He's finishing up the coax install, then hopefully I'll be up and running!
> 
> EDIT:  Got it!  Time to upload now



Jesus Christ man! 

I should be getting fibre soon. I'll be on about 70mb/s down and about 10mb/s up I hope. I'll be uploading some more, larger files to Flickr I hope. They give you a free terabyte and most of the files I put on there are less than 5MB, so I still have plenty of space.


----------



## G80FTW

Night shot of my 600 after pulling it out of the garage where it sat for about 2 months:





Iv had this car on craigslist for the past month trying to sell it. It bluebooks for $14,800 and I have it posted for $9k and no one will buy it   Its 90k miles like new with new tyres, new battery, and soon to be re-chromed rims. The rims alone are worth $4k.  I dont understand why no one would want this car other than it gets 13mpg


----------



## spirit

13 MPG? You serious?


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's got either a V8 or V10 engine in it.


----------



## spirit

Good job I have a server to store my photos on - 2013's lot equated to 252GB and that's not all of them because they're not all stored in that folder. Probably need to add another 100-200GB on this figure, so it's more like 350-450GB.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Good job I have a server to store my photos on - 2013's lot equated to 252GB and that's not all of them because they're not all stored in that folder. Probably need to add another 100-200GB on this figure, so it's more like 350-450GB.


Do you keep RAW and JPG's?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Do you keep RAW and JPG's?



Yup! 

I've taken about 16,700 photos with my D3200 since I got it on Christmas Day 2012.


----------



## Ramodkk

Dang that's a pretty high figure for one year!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've used 447GB since 2010.


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's got either a V8 or V10 engine in it.



6.0L V12 actually 

400hp!


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've used 447GB since 2010.



I've worked out that actually it comes to approximately 400GB for 2013. 

2012 was about 30GB for the main folder I store them in, plus any extra folders not in the main folder, so maybe about 40-50GB or so.

This is the difference between having a bridge camera and using only JPEGs which are maybe 10MB at the absolute largest (but on average maybe 5MB or so) and having a D-SLR with RAWs about 20MB each and JPEGs about 15-20MB each too.

And taking a lot more photos.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I've worked out that actually it comes to approximately 400GB for 2013.
> 
> 2012 was about 30GB for the main folder I store them in, plus any extra folders not in the main folder, so maybe about 40-50GB or so.
> 
> This is the difference between having a bridge camera and using only JPEGs which are maybe 10MB at the absolute largest (but on average maybe 5MB or so) and having a D-SLR with RAWs about 20MB each and JPEGs about 15-20MB each too.
> 
> And taking a lot more photos.



My D3100s 14mp only renders me about 12mb raw file sizes on average.  Never seen larger than 15mb. 

Of course, I never save my raw files after I process them.  If you can see my storage in my sig, you will notice I really dont have the space for it  I have MAYBE 75GB free on my system total.  I constantly have to keep cleaning things off my drives for space.  Too lazy to upgrade my storage.

And actually, my raw files and jpegs come out the same size with the same photo. Wonder why your raw files are larger?


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> 6.0L V12 actually
> 
> 400hp!


That's pretty sad for a V12 lol


----------



## Perkomate

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's pretty sad for a V12 lol



Probably be detuned a fair bit for reliability though, also depending on the region it's from it could have different air/fuel maps for lower quality fuel.


----------



## G80FTW

Perkomate said:


> Probably be detuned a fair bit for reliability though, also depending on the region it's from it could have different air/fuel maps for lower quality fuel.



Right. You have to remember, this was 1997. Back then, this car was built to compete with the bentley and rolls royce of the era. None of which were really "sports" cars.  They are pure luxury cars.  

And Id like to think that it was "detuned" for reliability since its Mercedes but I think thats probably not the case. I think that when Mercedes originally introduced this engine power was not their main goal to begin with.  The 6.0L V12 Mercedes brought to the table seems to have been purposefully built to be quiet and smooth. The kind of smooth that a V6 or V8 could not have offered. It is still to this day considered one of the smoothest engines made.  

That said, a 0-60 time of 5.4 seconds in a car that weighs over 5,000 lbs in 1997 was a feat of its own really. So for its era, this was a very powerful car. Lets not forget the immense torque this car has.... its really insane. Id imagine if I chained it up to my house I could relocate my house to a more desirable location with ease


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Wonder why your raw files are larger?



Because my D3200 has a 24 MP sensor and your D3100 has a 14 MP sensor. that's why.


----------



## trewyn15

Duke's been enjoying the snow 




IMG_5916 by MitchTrewynPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Because my D3200 has a 24 MP sensor and your D3100 has a 14 MP sensor. that's why.



No i meant larger than your jpegs. You said they are like 5mb larger right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

My RAW's vary in size and can be as small as 16MB or go as high as 35MB.


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> My RAW's vary in size and can be as small as 16MB or go as high as 35MB.



Yea but Im talking about the RAW files being larger than the JPEG files. They should be identical in size right? Mine are. They might differ by a few kb but they are pretty much the same.


----------



## voyagerfan99

G80FTW said:


> Yea but Im talking about the RAW files being larger than the JPEG files. They should be identical in size right? Mine are. They might differ by a few kb but they are pretty much the same.



I don't know. I've never shot JPEG with my camera. Though looking through my conversions, the JPEG's are about half of the RAW. JPEG's are normally much smaller than RAW because it compresses the photo and strips a lot of data out, whereas RAW captures everything and saves everything. That's why you can take a 4GB card and shoot far more JPEG's than RAW's.


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't know. I've never shot JPEG with my camera. Though looking through my conversions, the JPEG's are about half of the RAW. JPEG's are normally much smaller than RAW because it compresses the photo and strips a lot of data out, whereas RAW captures everything and saves everything. That's why you can take a 4GB card and shoot far more JPEG's than RAW's.



Hmm. Never had them differ that much in size on my camera...

But anyway, been reading alot about shooting JPG versus RAW.  Its an interesting read:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/raw.htm

Its a bit dated, and this guy is obviously putting down RAW as much as he possibly can praising JPG but I think he does have a few good points.

While I do like processing my images, perhaps I should start learning to get perfect shots in JPG and see how I like it. When it warms up this spring I will do just that.  As from what he is saying, letting the camera process the image could result in slightly better image quality. Dont know what truth there is to that, I have not really paid attention to the few JPGs I have shot with this camera.


EDIT: I just shot both RAW and JPG and yes they are half the size. I guess I never noticed.

The RAW file, with no editing done at all:





The JPG that the camera gave me also with no editing:





Unless I got the 2 mixed up, after resizing the JPG from the camera is 200kb larger.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Yea but Im talking about the RAW files being larger than the JPEG files. They should be identical in size right? Mine are. They might differ by a few kb but they are pretty much the same.



RAW is usually always a bit bigger than JPEG. Even once the JPEG has been processed. 

They might be the same size for your D3100 which has a 14 MP sensor, but for my D3200 with a 24 MP sensor, the RAWs still end up a little larger.

My JPEGs are typically between 15-20MB. My RAWs are typically 20-25MB.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You can see the difference in your pictures, that the lighting was preserved in the RAW photo, whereas the JPEG tried to capture more of the light.


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> You can see the difference in your pictures, that the lighting was preserved in the RAW photo, whereas the JPEG tried to capture more of the light.



Yea. In that link i posted it said that shadows have higher quality in jpgs than raws. Im not sure if thats true, but going off those 2 pictures id prefer raw. Ill do more playing around when it warms up. The question is can my camera process the images with a higher quality than photoshop.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Yea but Im talking about the RAW files being larger than the JPEG files. They should be identical in size right? Mine are. They might differ by a few kb but they are pretty much the same.



RAW is always bigger.  RAW files are uncompressed, while JPG uses compression.  Mine are typically twice the size of the JPG equivalents.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> RAW is always bigger.  RAW files are uncompressed, while JPG uses compression.  Mine are typically twice the size of the JPG equivalents.



Yea I got that now haha. I dont know what I was looking at before, perhaps I had my camera setup weird but when I first started shooting I could have swore both files were of identical size. But they arent now.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Yea I got that now haha. I dont know what I was looking at before, perhaps I had my camera setup weird but when I first started shooting I could have swore both files were of identical size. But they arent now.


You should always shoot in RAW though, it allows much greater flexibility to edit the photo in post.


----------



## Punk

Yeah I'm with Geoff on this. I shoot in RAW+Jpeg so if I don't want to edit the pics I still have a JPEG version I can send or use online.

If you're not familiar with RAW editing yet you should take the time to get used to it, it really just is a question of time as you'll understand how it works by moving the cursors and finding out what it does. And you can find a lot of help online. I use UFRaw, it also works with GIMP but I use as a standalone software.


----------



## spirit

RAWs are not hard to edit. I never shoot in JPEG, always RAW.

I shot in RAW + JPEG for like half a day when I first got the D3200. Seemed a waste eventually so I just switched to RAW.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> RAWs are not hard to edit. I never shoot in JPEG, always RAW.
> 
> I shot in RAW + JPEG for like half a day when I first got the D3200. Seemed a waste eventually so I just switched to RAW.



The only reason I started using RAW + JPEG was because I can now use a USB OTG cable to connect my camera to my phone to post photos online instantly without have to download them to my computer first, but the phone only reads JPEG's.


----------



## Kornowski

People still shoot in JPEG? It's an output format, I'd never consider shooting in it unless for a timelapse possibly, when space was an issue.

I remember shooting a timelapse and then spending the rest of the day snapping away, only to notice when I got home that I'd left it on JPEG. Gutted.

Here's a few from the beach this afternoon


----------



## Ramodkk

Very good Danny, hands down to that last one!

Here are some recent ones from me:


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Fatback

^ I like that first one Geoff.

I was in a B&W mood today.


----------



## Ramodkk

That second shot, impeccable! :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thank you Omar


----------



## spirit

Good shots Dale. I've not actually taken any photos with my D3200 so far this year - really must start shooting again!


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Jason. Those few where the first I have taken this year. I'm going to try to get back in the habit of taking my camera with me more often. Most of the time I leave it at home and end up using my phone for any photo needs.


----------



## spirit

Weather's just been pretty naff where I live and I've been busy with school and other things. If it's nice tomorrow I'll try and go out somewhere but today it's cloudy and cold again. All of the nice days we've had have been when I've been at school. Great.


----------



## Punk

A few of the hike I did last sunday:
















This was taken around the 30th of December in the Alpe D'Huez (ski resort):











I have more of each day on my photo sharing websites if you're interested


----------



## spirit

Wow Ben! Stunning views in the two last shots and loving the sun in the second shot. Fantastic! :good:

I used to like doing a similar sort of thing to you with regards to the sun - these are from January-April 2013, quite a few use HDR:





















I think the weather is meant to be half-decent tomorrow, so maybe I can go out and finally get some new photos. :0


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Wow Ben! Stunning views in the two last shots and loving the sun in the second shot. Fantastic! :good:
> 
> I used to like doing a similar sort of thing to you with regards to the sun - these are from January-April 2013, quite a few use HDR:



Thanks mate!

For the sun you need to set your aperture to higher F numbers (I think mine was around F/11) if you want that "star" looking sun (kinda ironic isn't it?  ).


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> For the sun you need to set your aperture to higher F numbers (I think mine was around F/11) if you want that "star" looking sun (kinda ironic isn't it?  ).



Yeah - my first three shots are HDR and they came out quite well.


----------



## Ramodkk

That second HDR is very well executed!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Wow Ben! Stunning views in the two last shots and loving the sun in the second shot. Fantastic! :good:
> 
> I used to like doing a similar sort of thing to you with regards to the sun - these are from January-April 2013, quite a few use HDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the weather is meant to be half-decent tomorrow, so maybe I can go out and finally get some new photos. :0


I like it, but the horizon is a bit distracting.


----------



## vroom_skies

Took a few shots tonight. Not quite sold on them as I made a few key mistakes. 
However I haven't posted any pictures in awhile, so I thought it'd be nice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bob you just gave me ideas for new shots! Thanks!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I like it, but the horizon is a bit distracting.


Yeah I know. Took it well over a year ago though - I've improved since then. 



vroom_skies said:


> Took a few shots tonight. Not quite sold on them as I made a few key mistakes.
> However I haven't posted any pictures in awhile, so I thought it'd be nice.



Reminds me a little bit of this one which I took:






Nice shots though!

I really want to go out and get some new shots (mostly so I can enter that photo tourney  ) but I'm looking outside and the weather looks crap again. The weather forecast on my phone is predicting it's going to be sunny in a few hours time, but frankly it's hard to believe.


----------



## G80FTW

My first attempt at sports photography with the 18-55 lens:














Was using 1/4000 shutter speed 800 ISO and apertures between 3.5 and 4 depending on zoom and I didnt quite get the background blur I wanted. Any ideas? Or is that just the best this lens can do? Was also using autofocus.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Was using 1/4000 shutter speed 800 ISO and apertures between 3.5 and 4 depending on zoom and I didnt quite get the background blur I wanted. Any ideas? Or is that just the best this lens can do? Was also using autofocus.


That lens is going to be limited in terms of both speed and focal length. Your shots are actually pretty good considering it's a basic lens. :good:


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Was using 1/4000 shutter speed 800 ISO and apertures between 3.5 and 4 depending on zoom and I didnt quite get the background blur I wanted. Any ideas? Or is that just the best this lens can do? Was also using autofocus.


For a kit lens it's great, if you had a decent lens though just imagine how good they would be!

Why did you use ISO 800 though?  You don't need a 1/4000 shutter speed.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> For a kit lens it's great, if you had a decent lens though just imagine how good they would be!
> 
> Why did you use ISO 800 though?  You don't need a 1/4000 shutter speed.



Sure I did! The 800 ISO is what I didnt really need. Most of the pictures came out too bright and I had to dim them.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Sure I did! The 800 ISO is what I didnt really need. Most of the pictures came out too bright and I had to dim them.


Did you shoot in manual?  You don't need that high of a shutter speed to stop motion, you could have done 1/2000 @ ISO 400, or used Av mode.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Did you shoot in manual?  You don't need that high of a shutter speed to stop motion, you could have done 1/2000 @ ISO 400, or used Av mode.



I wanted 1/4000 to eliminate any motion blur. Iv got blur using anything below that on other things. Besides why would a faster shutter speed not be good for stop motion?


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I wanted 1/4000 to eliminate any motion blur. Iv got blur using anything below that on other things. Besides why would a faster shutter speed not be good for stop motion?


Oh it is, there just comes a point where you are sacrificing IQ, sharpness, and contrast with the higher ISO.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

For the life of me I cannot remember how I shot these pictures back in 2011:











Because the ones I did last night came out NOTHING close to that, and I even played around with the lighting filters in Photoshop to try and make them seem more... appealing. They just don't please me nearly half as much. Perhaps I'm being too picky?











Maybe once I find my tripod (I moved again so it's somewhere...) I can set that up and try again. I know in the first sets my light source was a lot closer than in the second sets. Just been wracking my brain trying to remember what I did to get such a crisp Black and White. Was it a program, or my built in presets on the camera itself...

Also, I find that I've getting these weird brightly coloured pixel-like flecks in my pictures as of late. Could it be dust within the shutter area that is causing this?


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Oh it is, there just comes a point where you are sacrificing IQ, sharpness, and contrast with the higher ISO.



I could have, and should have used 400. But i dont think my IQ is bad with even 1600 in good lighting. Next time ill go with 400.


----------



## spirit

The images look fine to me. The D3100/3200 (and presumably the new 3300) are actually pretty good up to ISO 1600.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> The images look fine to me. The D3100/3200 (and presumably the new 3300) are actually pretty good up to ISO 1600.



Yea. I personally dont notice a difference between 400 and 800. In darker images Im sure I would see more noise, as I do with 1600, but in daylight I can pretty much use all the way up to 1600 and have great IQ.  I normally shoot at 100 in daylight though, this was my first time experimenting with daylight action shots so I used 800 just to make sure they would be bright enough at 1/4000 shutter speed.  It made them slightly over exposed, but I find that dimming an image doesnt effect IQ as much as trying to make it brighter in editing. 

But I noticed with dimming the image the light starts to look less natural, which is why I will try to stay away from over exposing even slightly.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I could have, and should have used 400. But i dont think my IQ is bad with even 1600 in good lighting. Next time ill go with 400.





spirit said:


> The images look fine to me. The D3100/3200 (and presumably the new 3300) are actually pretty good up to ISO 1600.





G80FTW said:


> Yea. I personally dont notice a difference between 400 and 800. In darker images Im sure I would see more noise, as I do with 1600, but in daylight I can pretty much use all the way up to 1600 and have great IQ.  I normally shoot at 100 in daylight though, this was my first time experimenting with daylight action shots so I used 800 just to make sure they would be bright enough at 1/4000 shutter speed.  It made them slightly over exposed, but I find that dimming an image doesnt effect IQ as much as trying to make it brighter in editing.
> 
> But I noticed with dimming the image the light starts to look less natural, which is why I will try to stay away from over exposing even slightly.


Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the images are bad and noisy, I'm just saying as you increase the ISO, you do sacrifice sharpness and contrast, as well as increasing noise.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

No, no ideas? 
Alright. I'll just duck outta here again.


----------



## Geoff

Hyper_Kagome said:


> No, no ideas?
> Alright. I'll just duck outta here again.


It has nothing to do with the wrong filters in photoshop, you need better lighting in the shots.  I flash or strobe isn't positioned in the correct spot to get the same effects.  If you didn't use flash in 2011, the ambient lighting is not the same, so it's hard to recreate the shots.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

WRXGuy1 said:


> It has nothing to do with the wrong filters in photoshop, you need better lighting in the shots.  I flash or strobe isn't positioned in the correct spot to get the same effects.  If you didn't use flash in 2011, the ambient lighting is not the same, so it's hard to recreate the shots.




The image itself just seems so much more crisp, too.

And the weird pixels. I'm unsure what those are all about. They show up really clear in colour photos.


----------



## Geoff

Hyper_Kagome said:


> The image itself just seems so much more crisp, too.
> 
> And the weird pixels. I'm unsure what those are all about. They show up really clear in colour photos.


What ISO were the photos shot in?


----------



## G80FTW

Hyper_Kagome said:


> The image itself just seems so much more crisp, too.
> 
> And the weird pixels. I'm unsure what those are all about. They show up really clear in colour photos.



Perhaps the sensor itself is damaged? How old is the camera?


----------



## voyagerfan99

To me it just looks like poor lighting. The EXIF data was removed from the originals so I can't tell what your original settings were, but your issue with the new ones is simply lighting.


----------



## Justin

Light painted these


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> To me it just looks like poor lighting. The EXIF data was removed from the originals so I can't tell what your original settings were, but your issue with the new ones is simply lighting.



I honestly didnt see any pixel problems in any of the pictures. But if shes sayin theres problems in color it sounds like the sensor may be damaged. I think a dirty lens/sensor would show up in bw images. I think i read you can damage sensor pixels by shooting alot of direct sunlight or alot of long exposures.


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> For the life of me I cannot remember how I shot these pictures back in 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the ones I did last night came out NOTHING close to that, and I even played around with the lighting filters in Photoshop to try and make them seem more... appealing. They just don't please me nearly half as much. Perhaps I'm being too picky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once I find my tripod (I moved again so it's somewhere...) I can set that up and try again. I know in the first sets my light source was a lot closer than in the second sets. Just been wracking my brain trying to remember what I did to get such a crisp Black and White. Was it a program, or my built in presets on the camera itself...
> 
> Also, I find that I've getting these weird brightly coloured pixel-like flecks in my pictures as of late. Could it be dust within the shutter area that is causing this?



The lightning in the second one is very good! :good:

As for your problem it seems your sensor is damaged...


----------



## spirit

In my opinion the last two are too dark. That's because as Travis and Geoff have already said, you need better lighting. Unless you were intending for them to be dark?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, seeing as my bedroom currently lacks a door, I didn't have much to work with for terms of lighting with a privacy setting included. Ha.

Yeah, I know the lighting is an issue. I may look around for one of my old lamps. This moving three times in less than a year sucks. Major.

And here are the pixels:











Up in the left shoulder, some in the tattoo on the right and some in the lower left of the back. They're much easier to see with a bigger image, I'm just making them smaller for the forum's sake. But to see what I mean, here is a bigger size:






I've had my D60 since 2008.


----------



## Geoff

Ouch, those photos look really soft and out of focus and there is a ton of noise.  Are you using AF or MF?  What settings are you using for the photos?

Those bright spots appear to be a problem with the sensor.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Lovely. A sensor issue...

And it was manual, but it was hard to tell just how out of focus it was on my camera screen before I pulled it to my computer. Might just start shooting in a lower file size so it's not as big once transferred. Orrrr I might just pack my camera away since I haven't really used it at all lately and seem to have forgotten EVERYTHING. Sigh..

Once I actually got them on the computer and saw the full size I was less than pleased.


----------



## Geoff

One trick I use when taking self portraits using MF is to set it to AF, stand where I will be standing for the picture, half press my remote shutter and then take a picture.  If the focus is accurate, I switch to MF.  Takes a few tries but I get it eventually.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

WRXGuy1 said:


> One trick I use when taking self portraits using MF is to set it to AF, stand where I will be standing for the picture, half press my remote shutter and then take a picture.  If the focus is accurate, I switch to MF.  Takes a few tries but I get it eventually.



That actually sounds familiar to what I did with that first set from back in 2011. Thanks for the refresher. Looks like I need to have some serious 1-on-1 with my camera again.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Ouch, those photos look really soft and out of focus and there is a ton of noise.  Are you using AF or MF?  What settings are you using for the photos?
> 
> Those bright spots appear to be a problem with the sensor.



Yea looks like a few pixels on the sensors may have died or burned.

This might help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zvss1vjcNU

Nikon should have a similar thing on their cameras, have not looked at all mine though.  Looks like the older Nikon DSLRs have had alot of problems with dead pixels.....Havent noticed any problems with my D3100 yet. Hopefully I shouldnt because I read that Nikon actually has Sony develop the sensors for all their DSLRs except the top dollar ones. Dont know if the same is true for the older bodies. 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/d60/discuss/72157604241711789/

Could also try this is your camera doesnt have a sensor cleaning function:

http://www.pixelfixer.org/

Also, do you have a tattoo of a leaf with the american flag in it?


----------



## Punk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> That actually sounds familiar to what I did with that first set from back in 2011. Thanks for the refresher. Looks like I need to have some serious 1-on-1 with my camera again.



You could also buy a wireless remote and hold it in one of the hands n a way we don't see it. They're very small!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Punk said:


> You could also buy a wireless remote and hold it in one of the hands n a way we don't see it. They're very small!



Yeah, I have one, but it has to be pointed somewhere close to the camera itself. It's an IF remote, and if I have it behind my back or something it normally doesn't read to the camera. The RARE time it will.




			
				G80FTW said:
			
		

> Also, do you have a tattoo of a leaf with the american flag in it?



The camera does have a sensor cleaner, Nikon D60.

Also, yes. All maple leaves to signify Canadian heritage with the flags of my mum's parent's heritage. Grandma came from the States while my grandpa came over from Britain while a still a kid.


----------



## G80FTW

Hyper_Kagome said:


> The camera does have a sensor cleaner, Nikon D60.
> 
> Also, yes. All maple leaves to signify Canadian heritage with the flags of my mum's parent's heritage. Grandma came from the States while my grandpa came over from Britain while a still a kid.



Cool. But yea id try the sensor cleaning function see if it helps.


----------



## Geoff

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Yeah, I have one, but it has to be pointed somewhere close to the camera itself. It's an IF remote, and if I have it behind my back or something it normally doesn't read to the camera. The RARE time it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera does have a sensor cleaner, Nikon D60.
> 
> Also, yes. All maple leaves to signify Canadian heritage with the flags of my mum's parent's heritage. Grandma came from the States while my grandpa came over from Britain while a still a kid.


Does the remote let you use the timer?  You could point it at the camera, press it, wait the 2, 5, 10 seconds and just throw the remote on the floor to get it out of view.

The sensor cleaner is to clean off dust, that looks like a permanent sensor problem.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Does the remote let you use the timer?  You could point it at the camera, press it, wait the 2, 5, 10 seconds and just throw the remote on the floor to get it out of view.
> 
> The sensor cleaner is to clean off dust, that looks like a permanent sensor problem.



From what i read from the links i posted, the Canons sensor cleaning function can at least fix dead or stuck pixels. This appears to be that kind of problem to me. Im sure Nikon can do the same.


----------



## spirit

My first photos of 2014. My new fibre broadband means I can upload full res images to Flickr now. 
































Recent storms on the North Norfolk coast have meant a lot of sea defenses such as the wooden revetments have been damaged and also some beach huts got damaged too, so there's a lot of wood lying around on the beach. This 'hut' below has been built from bits of damaged beach huts and sea defenses.






You can see some of the wood on the beach as a result of December's storms in the photo below.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> My first photos of 2014. My new fibre broadband means I can upload full res images to Flickr now.
> 
> 
> Recent storms on the North Norfolk coast have meant a lot of sea defenses such as the wooden revetments have been damaged and also some beach huts got damaged too, so there's a lot of wood lying around on the beach. This 'hut' below has been built from bits of damaged beach huts and sea defenses.
> 
> You can see some of the wood on the beach as a result of December's storms in the photo below.


Awesome pictures!  Don't forget to post your new speedtest!


----------



## Ramodkk

First of all, they are all excellent, but  that first one is killer, Jason. You have progressed a lot my friend! :good:


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome pictures!  Don't forget to post your new speedtest!





Magreenery said:


> First of all, they are all excellent, but  that first one is killer, Jason. You have progressed a lot my friend! :good:



Thanks guys!  Really appreciate it! It was so nice to finally get out with the camera. First time this year! 

Here's my speedtest!






Upload speed may not seem the fastest but it was enough to upload the full resolution images in under 5 minutes. I need to watch how big these files are though - some of them are about 30MB (including that one you like, Omar). I've got a terabyte of space on Flickr but I'll gobble it up quickly if I continue to upload huge images haha.


----------



## spirit

Another one from yesterday - thought Omar might like this.  

Click for full res (on Flickr).


----------



## Punk

All of them are awesome Jason!!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> All of them are awesome Jason!!



Cheers Ben! Great to see you lot like them! :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Cheers Ben! Great to see you lot like them! :good:



I never said I like them. And my opinion is the only one that matters 

Just kidding! They're all excellent! Great composition with all of them! :good:


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I never said I like them. And my opinion is the only one that matters
> 
> Just kidding! They're all excellent! Great composition with all of them! :good:





Thanks Travis. :good:


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


>



Love that shot, man!

Here's a few I took at the weekend just gone -


----------



## G80FTW

Kornowski said:


> Love that shot, man!
> 
> Here's a few I took at the weekend just gone -



Do you use a telephoto lens or are you on the floor shooting this? Like are part of a press or something getting close?  I would love to shoot things like this, but I dont think we have any motocross here anymore since they got rid of our old Kemper Arena and replaced it with a Sprint Center.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Love that shot, man!
> 
> Here's a few I took at the weekend just gone -


Cheers man. Loving these two! :good: 



G80FTW said:


> Do you use a telephoto lens or are you on the floor shooting this?


I'm pretty sure he's using a telephoto lens.


----------



## Okedokey

spirit said:


> another one from yesterday - thought omar might like this.
> 
> click for full res (on flickr).



bf4??


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> bf4??



Nope. Real life!


----------



## Kornowski

G80FTW said:


> Do you use a telephoto lens or are you on the floor shooting this? Like are part of a press or something getting close?  I would love to shoot things like this, but I dont think we have any motocross here anymore since they got rid of our old Kemper Arena and replaced it with a Sprint Center.




Both, had a media pass so were allowed to go anywhere. Wasn't a huge lens either, just a 70-200 F/4. 

Do you guys have any outdoor moto events? You have a load more space than us over there, haha.


----------



## spirit

A few from last weekend. Click for full res on Flickr.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Punk




----------



## Geoff

I like your photos Ben, but you should really consider creating a better watermark.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I like your photos Ben, but you should really consider creating a better watermark.



Thanks mate!

I just want my email address to appear, I don't want to be nth Name Photography...


----------



## spirit

I like them both but the first one especially. Is it HDR? Looks great! :good:

And I don't personally watermark my photos at all.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I like them both but the first one especially. Is it HDR? Looks great! :good:
> 
> And I don't personally watermark my photos at all.



Yup that's an HDR


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I just want my email address to appear, I don't want to be nth Name Photography...


Perhaps a different font or make it semi-transparent? Just a thought.

If someone really wants to use your photo without permission, they can remove that watermark.


Hope you don't mind, I did a quick 30 second edit in Photoshop


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Perhaps a different font or make it semi-transparent? Just a thought.
> 
> If someone really wants to use your photo without permission, they can remove that watermark.
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind, I did a quick 30 second edit in Photoshop



The average viewer may not spot it, but I immediately saw that smudge in the corner of the first photo where the watermark was   The second photo I cant tell at all from a glance though.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Perhaps a different font or make it semi-transparent? Just a thought.
> 
> If someone really wants to use your photo without permission, they can remove that watermark.
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind, I did a quick 30 second edit in Photoshop



Or you could just crop it out...


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Perhaps a different font or make it semi-transparent? Just a thought.
> 
> If someone really wants to use your photo without permission, they can remove that watermark.
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind, I did a quick 30 second edit in Photoshop



Oh damn that sucks 

Yeah I'll probably look into another font later 

What do others think about this watermark?


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Oh damn that sucks
> 
> Yeah I'll probably look into another font later
> 
> What do others think about this watermark?


I personally wouldn't bother. They are distracting and people always find ways of removing them unless you have a big watermark going across the whole image, which you don't wan't.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> The average viewer may not spot it, but I immediately saw that smudge in the corner of the first photo where the watermark was   The second photo I cant tell at all from a glance though.


Obviously, I spent 30 seconds total editing both photos.  Here's 30 seconds on just one photo:







Punk said:


> Oh damn that sucks
> 
> Yeah I'll probably look into another font later
> 
> What do others think about this watermark?





spirit said:


> I personally wouldn't bother. They are distracting and people always find ways of removing them unless you have a big watermark going across the whole image, which you don't wan't.


I have to agree, if you really don't want someone to take it easily you need a watermark on the entire image, like PROOF in big bold letters.  Sometimes the logo can add to the photo if done right, and fewer people would attempt to edit it out.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I personally wouldn't bother. They are distracting and people always find ways of removing them unless you have a big watermark going across the whole image, which you don't wan't.



I put my email address so that if someone wants to contact me to buy/use my photos they can find a contact email. Happened once already


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't get why people get so protective with their photos. It's art, I would be pleased if people shared my photos (credit or not). And even if they claimed them as theirs, does it really matter in the end? In the end you know it's not their art, and they have no way of doing something similar or proving that it's theirs, no that it matters, you KNOW it's your art. 

That's how I see it. That's not to say I don't have a watermark. I think, like Geoff said, a nice, elegant watermark adds to the picture if done right.


----------



## G80FTW

Magreenery said:


> I don't get why people get so protective with their photos. It's art, I would be pleased if people shared my photos (credit or not). And even if they claimed them as theirs, does it really matter in the end? In the end you know it's not their art, and they have no way of doing something similar or proving that it's theirs, no that it matters, you KNOW it's your art.
> 
> That's how I see it. That's not to say I don't have a watermark. I think, like Geoff said, a nice, elegant watermark adds to the picture if done right.



I agree. I put watermarks on my graphic design but not my photographs.  As far as I know, only one photograph I have ever taken was used on a website where they sent me an email telling me they were using it. They didnt ask, just told me haha.  But they credited me and left my name on the bottom I had put there so I didnt care.


----------



## Punk

Magreenery said:


> I don't get why people get so protective with their photos. It's art, I would be pleased if people shared my photos (credit or not). And even if they claimed them as theirs, does it really matter in the end? In the end you know it's not their art, and they have no way of doing something similar or proving that it's theirs, no that it matters, you KNOW it's your art.
> 
> That's how I see it. That's not to say I don't have a watermark. I think, like Geoff said, a nice, elegant watermark adds to the picture if done right.



I don't mind at all, just a heads up at the email adress I provide is enough. The thing I can't accept (although I have never seen it yet) is people making money with one of my pictures, hence the watermark.


----------



## Geoff

From skiing last night.


----------



## spirit

Nice shot there Geoff. Liking the lighting. :good:

Reprocessed these photos from March, April, May, June and July 2013 today because I had to make a portfolio explaining how I edited photos for a school project. Thought I'd share the reprocessed photos. Click for full res on Flickr.





Original: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9314724933/in/set-72157634729608371






Original: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8574777483/in/set-72157635238935179 (yeah had to show 'heavy manipulating' skills, so I changed the colour of the sky).






Original: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8646833142/in/set-72157633078706994






Original: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8905206877/in/set-72157633401330395






Original: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/9050738471/in/set-72157633314648968


----------



## Geoff

Love them all Jason!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Love them all Jason!



Cheers Geoff. It was fun processing them again. Hopefully I can go and get some more new shots soon, but I've got a busy week ahead (even though I'm off school).


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Cheers Geoff. It was fun processing them again. Hopefully I can go and get some more new shots soon, but I've got a busy week ahead (even though I'm off school).



I really need to start processing my photos more, I only do basic editing like WB, exposure, crop and straighten, NR, levels, etc.  I don't do any selective coloring, major saturation changes, etc.

Do you find Lightroom to be a lot easier to use than Photoshop?  I have both, but only use CS6.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> .  I don't do any selective coloring, major saturation changes, etc.



And that's a good thing!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I really need to start processing my photos more, I only do basic editing like WB, exposure, crop and straighten, NR, levels, etc.  I don't do any selective coloring, major saturation changes, etc.


For this project I had to do, I had to demonstrate some 'heavier' manipulation skills, so I used selective colour and also edited that sky a little bit. 



> Do you find Lightroom to be a lot easier to use than Photoshop?  I have both, but only use CS6.


Yes, far easier and faster. Only the things you need are there and they are all on the right hand side. In Photoshop, everything's buried in menus. After having used Lightroom to edit my RAW files for over a year, going back to Photoshop just feels so clunky. Camera RAW in CS5 doesn't actually my D3200 RAW files anyway.

All of those were processed in Lightroom 5 without having to go into Photoshop CS5 once.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I usually use Bridge and Camera Raw in CS6 to edit my pictures. No issues with that, and it's plenty quick :good:



Punk said:


> And that's a good thing!



Not always. You're picky about things like that. But if something comes out under-saturated, I'm not gonna leave it looking like crap. I'm gonna increase the color and saturation as needed. I'll post an example tomorrow when I get back to my desktop at school.


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not always. You're picky about things like that. But if something comes out under-saturated, I'm not gonna leave it looking like crap. I'm gonna increase the color and saturation as needed. I'll post an example tomorrow when I get back to my desktop at school.



As long as it looks natural I'm ok (and that only involves me), I use to over-saturate photos in Autumn because the D40 wasn't very effective at getting that orange dynamic.
The selective color editing is the thing I can't stand, those kind of editing.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> As long as it looks natural I'm ok (and that only involves me), I use to over-saturate photos in Autumn because the D40 wasn't very effective at getting that orange dynamic.
> The selective color editing is the thing I can't stand, those kind of editing.


It depends on the person.  A lot of photos that come out of the camera, while natural, lack any sort of emotion or drama and tend to be boring.  Editing them can bring a lot more life and a sense of emotion to the photo.  People who take photos straight from the camera and say they don't edit because it ruins the photo, are just lazy and don't care to learn how to properly edit a photo.

It's just like people who say they are natural light photographers, when in reality they just don't know how to properly use artificial light.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> People who take photos straight from the camera and say they don't edit because it ruins the photo, are just lazy and don't care to learn how to properly edit a photo.



I don't agree with this. I do edit a little bit but to some people editing is cheating, and it has nothing to do with knowing how to do it properly.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> I don't agree with this. I do edit a little bit but to some people editing is cheating, and it has nothing to do with knowing how to do it properly.


How is editing cheating?  You know that many people edited photos back in the film days right?  Burning, dodging, creating a higher or lower contrast photo, using a lower or higher exposure, etc. to a photo when developing them help bring out more of the photo and give the photo that "pop" that creates a good photo.


----------



## Geoff

Here's an example.

Here is a macro shot I took, this is straight out of the camera without any editing:





Now I decided to edit it, adjust the contrast, exposure, saturation, add some effects, etc.  Can you honestly say the original photo is better?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The original photo is crap, boring, and bland. It's got almost the same color throughout the entire photo. The edited one is much more interesting.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> The original photo is crap, boring, and bland. It's got almost the same color throughout the entire photo. The edited one is much more interesting.


Exactly.  There are lots of much better examples as well, this is just one I quickly found to help demonstrate what I was talking about.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I have a similar fall foliage photo I was thinking of using as an example.


----------



## Ramodkk

What a lot of people who think editing is cheating don't get is that the camera sensor DOES NOT capture an image the way our human eye sees it. The human eye sees a much higher dynamic range, that's why when you take a picture it looks bland so editing a picture to make it pop is the least you can do to make it justice, make it look good and make it comparable or better than what you saw through the lens.


----------



## Geoff

Magreenery said:


> What a lot of people who think editing is cheating don't get is that the camera sensor DOES NOT capture an image the way our human eye sees it. The human eye sees a much higher dynamic range, that's why when you take a picture it looks bland so editing a picture to make it pop is the least you can do to make it justice, make it look good and make it comparable or better than what you saw through the lens.


True.  And on the topic of editing, could you imagine if you hired a wedding photographer and they gave you back unedited pictures?


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Here's an example.
> 
> Here is a macro shot I took, this is straight out of the camera without any editing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I decided to edit it, adjust the contrast, exposure, saturation, add some effects, etc.  Can you honestly say the original photo is better?



Dude chill out! I said some people feel that way, I never said I do. I only said I can't stand selective colors or that kind of unatural editing. And you know I do edit.


----------



## spirit

The edited photo is obviously superior. I actually find the editing more fun than the shooting - taking the photograph does not finish after I've pressed the shutter button.


----------



## Kornowski

Magreenery said:


> I don't get why people get so protective with their photos. It's art, I would be pleased if people shared my photos (credit or not). And even if they claimed them as theirs, does it really matter in the end? In the end you know it's not their art, and they have no way of doing something similar or proving that it's theirs, no that it matters, you KNOW it's your art.
> 
> That's how I see it. That's not to say I don't have a watermark. I think, like Geoff said, a nice, elegant watermark adds to the picture if done right.



I suppose it's different when you're making a living out of it. I watermark my images so that if they're used elsewhere other than my website, people know who's they are. If you have a good piece of work, you want to be recognised for it, as there's potential to get work from it. If there's no watermark, people won't know who to contact.



Punk said:


> I don't agree with this. I do edit a little bit but to some people editing is cheating, and it has nothing to do with knowing how to do it properly.



I think I'll probably spend half an hour editing each photograph at the very least, start with basic WB corrections, crops, rotation and colours and then move into Photoshop and remove distracting objects/features, clean things up a little, move something if it's really in the wrong place etc.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> remove distracting objects/features, clean things up a little, move something if it's really in the wrong place etc.



This, to me is cheating. My opinion only.


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> This, to me is cheating. My opinion only.



Therefor, every photograph that you ever see in any publication ever is cheating.


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Therefor, every photograph that you ever see in any publication ever is cheating.



Not all of them, but a lot of them.


----------



## Kornowski

Punk said:


> Not all of them, but a lot of them.



Well yeah, a considerable amount of them.

Here's an example I did last year, here's the RAW photograph and then the final item -


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Well yeah, a considerable amount of them.



It's no news to me these commercial photos are heavily edited. Same goes for most modeling photos.

But again, you don't have to agree with me, it's just my opinion.


----------



## spirit

You expect that kind of editing with commercial photography though. You did a good job, Danny. :good:

I think you all know my views on editing and the kind of stuff I do by now.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> You expect that kind of editing with commercial photography though. You did a good job, Danny. :good:
> 
> I think you all know my views on editing and the kind of stuff I do by now.



Yeah, it has to look perfect and there's no way you can nail it in camera alone. I think editing is fine for any photograph, it's not cheating - it's taking something, and making it better. So if you have a great photo, sometimes a bit of editing can turn it into an amazing photo.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it has to look perfect and there's no way you can nail it in camera alone. I think editing is fine for any photograph, it's not cheating - it's taking something, and making it better. So if you have a great photo, sometimes a bit of editing can turn it into an amazing photo.



Exactly. That's how I see it too.


----------



## Geoff

You have to be naive to think that the majority of good photos haven't been edited in one way or another. How is removing objects and moving things cheating?  Sometimes you take a photo and the only location includes some light pole, some distracting mark on a wall, a cruise ship in the distance, etc.  Removing those objects make the photo look a lot better, and it actually reflects more appropriately what the location is really like.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> You have to be naive to think that the majority of good photos haven't been edited in one way or another. How is removing objects and moving things cheating?  Sometimes you take a photo and the only location includes some light pole, some distracting mark on a wall, a cruise ship in the distance, etc.  Removing those objects make the photo look a lot better, and it actually reflects more appropriately what the location is really like.



Dude seriously, read my posts, I said it, most pictures are heavily edited, not all of them, but most of them.
Secondly, it's my point of view on the subject, I don't expect you guys to agree with me, it's just my opinion. Adjusting exposure and saturation is ok for me. Removing things is turning a photograph into a digital image/art. I make the difference, you don't have to


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> You have to be naive to think that the majority of good photos haven't been edited in one way or another. How is removing objects and moving things cheating?  Sometimes you take a photo and the only location includes some light pole, some distracting mark on a wall, a cruise ship in the distance, etc.  Removing those objects make the photo look a lot better, and it actually reflects more appropriately what the location is really like.



Ummm. How do you remove a cruise ship and a light pole from a picture in a way that no one will notice 

Perhaps Im just not that good at editing haha.

On the topic of photo editing.....





This one I combined 2 pictures and did some major color changes.  This is what I do when Im bored.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Ummm. How do you remove a cruise ship and a light pole from a picture in a way that no one will notice
> 
> Perhaps Im just not that good at editing haha.
> 
> 
> This one I combined 2 pictures and did some major color changes.  This is what I do when Im bored.


I mean from a distant photo, such as if you are only there for a short while and want a picture of the ocean without a giant cruise ship in the background.










Granted if this was my photo it would be much higher resolution so easier to work with, and I'd spend more time editing it.


----------



## G80FTW

Still on the topic of edited pictures I made this:





The picture of the new car obviously isnt mine, but the 1997 one is. And my car   Personally, I like the look of my car better. It doesnt look sporty, it looks like what it was designed to be....a luxury car.  The new S600 Coupe just looks like a mess.

I would almost guess that Mercedes has hired an Italian car designer.  They seem to be trying to be all radical and menacing, which is not what a Mercedes is at all unless its an AMG or other tuned version.  Mercedes is a name of a luxury car, not a supercar.  Next thing they will do is drop all their letter classes and rename all their cars with names like "Snort-thruster 3000"  (taken from Jeremy Clarkson).


----------



## Kornowski

BBC Two's Peaky Blinders are filming down the street I work on, so I went out to get some photos!


----------



## Perkomate




----------



## spirit

Nice ones Danny!


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's cool Danny :good: I saw you mention that on Facebook last week.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Nice ones Danny!



Thanks man!



voyagerfan99 said:


> That's cool Danny :good: I saw you mention that on Facebook last week.



That was for a different program the other week, too. Two different programs down our street in the space of like two weeks, pretty awesome. Not much they need to change round here anyway, all looks very 1920's (bar the cars in the street).


----------



## spirit

Yeah I must admit they do look like they were taken in the 20s or 30s. Good setting! :good:


----------



## G80FTW

The recent photography tourney inspired me to try some new things. So I setup sort of a stage on an empty desk I had and came up with this so far:


----------



## spirit

Smarties! Click for full res on Flickr.


----------



## G80FTW

Some more little practice shots on my new stage:


----------



## Geoff

Focus seems to be a tad off, what aperture are you using for the shots?  And are you using  specific focus points or letting the camera choose what to focus on?


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Focus seems to be a tad off, what aperture are you using for the shots?  And are you using  specific focus points or letting the camera choose what to focus on?



Not using autofocus.  They dont seem out of focus to me though. I was also using a f/11 for the first 2 pictures and f/4 for the last picture.

The last picture the outer part of the lens hood is out of focus but that is intentional.  I wanted only the Nikon on the cap to be in focus.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Not using autofocus.  They dont seem out of focus to me though. I was also using a f/11 for the first 2 pictures and f/4 for the last picture.
> 
> The last picture the outer part of the lens hood is out of focus but that is intentional.  I wanted only the Nikon on the cap to be in focus.


Perhaps it's just the photo hosting site, the second photo doesn't appear to be very sharp.


----------



## spirit

They all look OK to me re focus and sharpness, but I definitely prefer the first and third photos to the second.


----------



## Geoff

What are you using to edit your photos?  It looks like you have some significant lens vignetting going on as well.  If you use Photoshop or Lightroom, a simple check of the lens correction checkbox will clear that right up.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> What are you using to edit your photos?  It looks like you have some significant lens vignetting going on as well.  If you use Photoshop or Lightroom, a simple check of the lens correction checkbox will clear that right up.



Im using CS6 and i added vignetting on purpose haha. I thought all white would be boring. Im gonna try some different things though.

And yea, the second one is as sharp it might be slightly off.

Im also gonna be getting a few more lights and play with shadows.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## spirit

Some photos of Norwich taken today. Please click on photos to see full res on Flickr. Might have a few more photos to process and upload tomorrow...


----------



## spirit

A few from the weekend and the other night...


----------



## Geoff

You go so many places Jason, I'm jealous lol


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> You go so many places Jason, I'm jealous lol



Haha, I make the effort to go and go shooting.


----------



## Geoff

I realized I never posted any of my ski and snowboard shots before, so here are a few.  This is only my second time ever shooting winter sports, so my technique will improve


----------



## Punk




----------



## spirit

Some shots from the weekend. Sorry about all the church shots, seem to be visiting a lot of place with nice churches at the moment.  I hope to visit Ely Cathedral in the near future. It's only an hour away from me. Apparently if you climb the tower you can see Cambridge as well as the city of Ely - pretty cool. A very impressive building too. I've not visited in years, so would be nice to go back. 

Anyway, these are from a town called Bungay which is near me, and also my hometown Wymondham. 

Click for full res on Flickr!

Bungay:






































Wymondham:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love the two B&W rail shots Jason :good:


----------



## G80FTW

Heres some more shots of boring ol Kansas


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Love the two B&W rail shots Jason :good:



Cheers Travis!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Brought my friend Kelsey for her first explore today


----------



## Geoff

I miss exploring, we definitely need to go again.  Starting in April I'll be free on the weekends again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah, we need to get somewhere new :good:


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, we need to get somewhere new :good:


Time to creep on UER.


----------



## Ankur

I am not good at night photography, but here is a try.




Gateway Pano by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Near Marine Drive by Ankurpix, on Flickr




Gateway of India by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

The second one cou;d use some straightening, but the rest are good :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some recent ones:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Meet Omar's sister everyone :good:


----------



## Geoff

Omar what lens did you use?  Looks like something wider than an f/2


----------



## spirit

Nikkor 55-300 VR DX ED


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, we need to get somewhere new :good:



A friend of mine knows an abandoned house round here - hopefully we're gonna go and explore!


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Meet Omar's sister everyone :good:



Haha yeah.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Omar what lens did you use?  Looks like something wider than an f/2



Well, you're right. 43mm limited f/1.9


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> A friend of mine knows an abandoned house round here - hopefully we're gonna go and explore!



Boring


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Boring



So what exactly did you go and explore then...?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> So what exactly did you go and explore then...?



Abandoned state schools for the mentally handicapped, sanitariums, etc.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Abandoned state schools for the mentally handicapped, sanitariums, etc.



I did explore that mental hospital in Norwich, but now it's been pulled down. There's always HMSO Sovereign House...


----------



## spirit




----------



## Punk

First and second are awesome Jason, especially the second one, great color!


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> First and second are awesome Jason, especially the second one, great color!



Thanks Ben!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Boring





voyagerfan99 said:


> Abandoned state schools for the mentally handicapped, sanitariums, etc.


Yeah, that's a lot more exciting, plus there are lots of housing buildings at the complex too.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## spirit

That's nice, Omar.


----------



## spirit

One from last May which I never uploaded to Flickr or shared here. Not sure why, but here you go. I believe this was one of the first shots taken with my (new at the time) Nikkor 55-300mm.


----------



## Kornowski

Magreenery said:


>



Love the toning in that, Omar!


----------



## spirit

Reprocessed today (for Mum's Mother's Day card!) but was originally taken July 2nd 2013.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Love the toning in that, Omar!



Thanks bruh!



spirit said:


> Reprocessed today (for Mum's Mother's Day card!) but was originally taken July 2nd 2013.
> 
> *Snip*



Very nice Jason!


----------



## spirit

Some photos from Ely Cathedral today! Can't remember the last time I went to this cathedral, but I don't remember it being as big as it was. This place is huge! 

This cathedral is *all* about the interior. It's simply the most stunning cathedral interior I've seen for a long time (and I've been in a lot of cathedrals now, including Westminster Abbey in London, but I don't think anything quite tops this).

Got some HDR photos in here which you're either going to love or hate (depending on your 'taste' of HDR). 

View entire set *here on Flickr!* Please click on the photos to see full res on Flickr!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My response: Damn.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> My response: Damn.



Haha. :good:


----------



## Geoff

Possibly my next car:


----------



## spirit

Yeah nice ones. I think I faved them on Flickr...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Now you're gonna get an STi?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Now you're gonna get an STi?


WRX, but the photos I posted are identical to the WRX I'm getting minus the badging, wheels, and wing.


----------



## spirit

A few more from yesterday - people on Flickr asked for me, so I gave them more. 

Again, HDR, so you're either going to love or hate...


----------



## G80FTW

Took my mountain bike that Iv had for over a year on its first run.  I was surprised for a $200 walmart full suspension mountain bike it held up very well for some of the beating I put it through. No damage whatsoever, not even a bent spoke! And I did a few nice jumps with it and landed pretty hard along with alot of high speed downhill going over rocks and whatnot.  I took more damage than the bike did.  And the last picture is a screenshot from part of a video, since I dont have a remote for my camera I cannot shoot myself haha.  But I need to figure out why my camera is not auto-focusing in video mode next weekend I plan on doing some really cool stuff.


----------



## spirit

One final one from Ely Cathedral...






Some from today, photo below is the 18,000th I've taken with the D3200 is just over 15 months.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I can't wait for spring to show up here. Still a but chilly, but getting warmer!


----------



## spirit

Been quite nice for the past few weeks here. I'm off school for 2 weeks but I've got quite a lot of work to do.  Hopefully can fit some more photography in somewhere.


----------



## Junglist0682

*Pictures from the zoo*


----------



## spirit

A few from today.


----------



## Kornowski

One that I forgot to edit from earlier in the year


----------



## voyagerfan99

Used my friend Kelsey as a model for class the other day


----------



## Kornowski

Some more product photography from work


----------



## spirit

Recents!



Purple Flower by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



White Blossom by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Hunny's Red Cliffs by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Erosion at Hunstanton by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wymondham Abbey by Evening by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wine Glasses by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Cupcakes by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wine by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Cupcakes by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



View of Cromer by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Norwich Cathedral by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Clositers by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Quay Side, Norwich by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



The Bear Shop, Elm Hill by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



M&amp;S by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Jason, you actually don't need the "/photos" in the flickr URL, having it be flickr.com/jasonbrown2013 works as well


----------



## Kornowski

Dat watermark. Maybe tone that down a little, haha.


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Dat watermark. Maybe tone that down a little, haha.



Was only a 'one off occasion' for those particular photos. I don't plan to use it again.

I don't like watermarking my photos but for various reasons those particular ones needed to be watermarked.

Too late to change it now - photos have already been sent to client. But I think it looks fine...


----------



## spirit

Went to a 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' in Kelvedon Hatch, Essex, today. Was kind of funny seeing these brown tourist signs near the bunker with 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' written on them, but I am easily amused. 

I remember Top Gear did a feature about stupid road signs a few years ago and one of these 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' signs featured on it. Finally seen a few! Yay!  






Anyway, here are some photos. Yes, they're a bit grainy because they were shot at ISO 3200 (low light in the bunker) and I didn't do any noise reduction on them because I think the grainy B&W shots suit this location perfectly. I added some sharpening to a few of them to increase the grain...


----------



## spirit

Bluebells by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bluebells by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bluebells by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bluebells by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


...and a nice natural one for Punk. 



Coming Out! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

We should just rename this thread "Spirit's picture thread"


----------



## Geoff

Shot handheld at 6400 ISO.



2015 WRX STI by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Went to a 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' in Kelvedon Hatch, Essex, today. Was kind of funny seeing these brown tourist signs near the bunker with 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' written on them, but I am easily amused.
> 
> I remember Top Gear did a feature about stupid road signs a few years ago and one of these 'Secret Nuclear Bunker' signs featured on it. Finally seen a few! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos. Yes, they're a bit grainy because they were shot at ISO 3200 (low light in the bunker) and I didn't do any noise reduction on them because I think the grainy B&W shots suit this location perfectly. I added some sharpening to a few of them to increase the grain...



Is it a place you pay to visit or is just somewhere you go freely?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> We should just rename this thread "Spirit's picture thread"


Haha, I seem to post a lot of my stuff here. I still have the time to get out and shoot.  Got a very busy May and June coming up but from end of the June to early September I shall be freer again. 



Punk said:


> Is it a place you pay to visit or is just somewhere you go freely?


There was a small fee and £5 to take photos (which you have to pay) but it's worth paying. Interesting place. 

Took about 2 hours to get there though and was only there about an hour, so I probably wouldn't recommend travelling too far in order to visit.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Haha, I seem to post a lot of my stuff here. I still have the time to get out and shoot.  Got a very busy May and June coming up but from end of the June to early September I shall be freer again.
> 
> 
> There was a small fee and £5 to take photos (which you have to pay) but it's worth paying. Interesting place.
> 
> Took about 2 hours to get there though and was only there about an hour, so I probably wouldn't recommend travelling too far in order to visit.



Oh you were limited in time?

I sometimes visit caves where you usually have guides so basically you are limited in time, but if you visit them other than on vacation times they usually ask if you want a guide which I usually answer no so I can get as much pictures as I want and stay in that cave as long as I want.


----------



## spirit

You can spend as much time as you want in the bunker, so you're not time limited at all. However, we had walked around the whole thing in an hour and the electronic tour was quite long and tedious so we kept skipping bits. I think if you listened to the whole electronic tour you would have been around the whole thing in maybe an hour and a half or 2 hours.

And a 4 hour round trip to get there and back did kind of limit *us* a little, but if you live locally and the time it takes to get there is little then you could spend as long as you want.

You could take as many pictures as you wanted but you had to pay, which was a little odd. Never been to any museum before where they have made you pay to take photos. Usually they either welcome you taking photos or they just say you can't. 

But all in all it was an interesting place! If you're in Essex, it's worth visiting!


----------



## Fatback

Thought I would post some of my recent portraiture work and some other recent photos. The last three was shot using film.


----------



## Agent Smith

I'm not the best photographer and all I have is a cheap digital camera. I did own a couple SLR 35 mm cameras back in circa 2002 that took some good photos, but I'm too lazy at the moment to scan them.


----------



## Geoff

So much blur.  You need a tripod


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow. Either all the photos on this page are over-saturated or my monitor at work sucks with color calibration.


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow. Either all the photos on this page are over-saturated or my monitor at work sucks with color calibration.



They don't look over saturated to me... Might be your monitor yeah.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow. Either all the photos on this page are over-saturated or my monitor at work sucks with color calibration.





Punk said:


> They don't look over saturated to me... Might be your monitor yeah.


The photos from Fatback look perfect, except for the two grass photos which look to be a bit over saturated. The rest on the page are fine IMO.

What monitor do you have?


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> The photos from Fatback look perfect, except for the two grass photos which look to be a bit over saturated. The rest on the page are fine IMO.
> 
> What monitor do you have?



Eh some 22" HP monitor. Don't know the model off the top of my head. They do look better on my Ultrasharp at home, but you're right in saying the grass looks a little over saturated.


----------



## Fatback

Yeah those two are saturated a bit more than I would usually do as requested by the customer. I printed them on metallic paper and forget to desaturate them before and they didn't turn out to good because of the over saturation.


----------



## spirit

The photos look stunning on my 24" Iiyama ProLite T2451MTS (glossy and LED).

Fab photos! :good:


----------



## G80FTW

Its been a while since I posted anything here so I guess I should.  Let me know if the colors/contrast look off to you guys. I do all my editing on a cheap Vizio TV.

























These were taken with my cell phone and edited:













I dont know why the end resolution was 906x720. My phone is set to 3264x2448.


----------



## patrickv

Evening friends, haven't logged in for nearly a year!
My contribution for today. Don't mind the dust spots!!


----------



## spirit

Nice! Looks peaceful. 

G80, I like the third photo you posted. Nice sense of speed!


----------



## spirit

The North Norfolk Coast in the sunshine yesterday morning.

Yes, the colours are very punchy, but I like them like that. 

Click for full res images!


----------



## Geoff

Car Girls by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Custom Paint Job by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



V10 Power by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



670WHP CTS by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Holiday snaps.  



Blackpool by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Blackpool Tower by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Toy Shop by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bridge Near Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Aira Force by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



The Lake District by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Buttermere by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Historic church in Bennington, Vermont.



Historic Church by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

London!



Rushing Through by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Passing Through by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



London Commuters by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Escalator by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Vanishing Point by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



London Eye by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Embankment Tube Station by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



London by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Houses of Parliament by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

So many photos of tubes lol


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> So many photos of tubes lol



4 including the candid of the people on the tube...


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol you can't talk about repetition Geoff. None of us can haha.


----------



## Geoff

Some photos from Niagara Falls:



Canada from Niagara Falls by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Niagara Falls from the Boat by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Perfect day in America.




America by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

^ Like that one.

Will get the photos from the RIAT airshow up soon. Some good flying this weekend. :good:


----------



## spirit

View the entire RIAT 2014 set here if you're interested (may add some more later): https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157645676720422/




RIAT 2014 - Italian Eurofighter Typhoon by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Chinook by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Turkish F-16 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Red Arrows by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Red Arrows by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Dutch F-16 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - F/A-18F Super Hornet by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



RIAT 2014 - Red Arrow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## G80FTW

Iv been withdrawing from nicotine lately.  Quit smoking again.  So now I have been pretty well motivated to do things.  This weekend I plan on going on a road trip to 2 ghost towns here in Kansas.  Mildred and Neosho Falls.


----------



## spirit

The lightning one is cool. :good:


----------



## Punk

Ahhhhh too bad you didn't capture the whole lightning but it looks very good!!


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> Ahhhhh too bad you didn't capture the whole lightning but it looks very good!!



I know. It was a very active night as well. The reason I had tilted the camera up more was for 2 reasons. I wanted to eliminate the foreground, because I was actually at full zoom on my 55-200mm lens it was quite a distance from where I was. And because there seemed to be alot of action going on in the clouds themselves that I was trying to capture like I was able to with this shot granted its not a very good shot:





This picture was using a 30 second shutter with my 18-55mm lens zoomed.  I think maybe it was just out of focus, but it seems very noisy as well.

The other shot I posted was 84.5 seconds with me holding the shutter down the whole time which is why Im surprised there isnt really any blur in it. I need to get a remote for this, but I never really plan on lightning photography it just so happened that that night was extremely active.


----------



## tremmor

WRXGuy1 said:


> Some photos from Niagara Falls:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada from Niagara Falls by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Niagara Falls from the Boat by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Loved Niagara falls WRXGuy. Had our 30 anniversary there. Went there for the weekend. Had been in the Casino on the Canadian side for about 10 minutes and hit the slot machine for $800.00 . Told the wife lets go now. Not spending here. 

By the way. Just celebrated our 45th anniversary. Planning a Cruise or trip abroad. Maybe next year. still shopping.


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


>



I actually like this one a lot.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I need to get a remote for this, but I never really plan on lightning photography it just so happened that that night was extremely active.


Gonna have to be a wired one since the D3100 doesn't support the infra red remotes.


----------



## Fatback

For lighting the wired ones are what you want anyways. As some of the wireless ones can have a delay. Plus it allows you to lock in the shutter. Which means you can put it on say a 2sec shutter speed with continues shooting on and just let it go. Thats how I got my famous lighting shot. It's all about luck and a little bit of good timing.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I need to get a wired one. I don't like my wireless one much.


----------



## Fatback

I don't like my wireless much either. I wish I wouldn't have sold my wired one with the last body I sold. I will probably pick one up soon. They are cheap unless you want one with a  timer.


----------



## G80FTW

Punk said:


> I actually like this one a lot.



I was ecstatic myself when I looked at the picture on the camera. Even on the screen on the camera though, I could tell it did not turn out as good as it could have. Wasnt until I brought up on the computer that I saw all the noise in it.  While I dont have the RAW file anymore, I could try some noise reduction on the JPEG.  Not sure it will help much though.

Heres all the "enhancing" I could do to it. If anyone wants to give it a shot, go for it. 




And heres some pictures I took on my road trip across southeast Kansas. Through 2 towns Mildred and Neosho Falls. Both abandoned towns. Mildred has nothing but a small store left, I actually didnt even know there were any houses in town because the houses were so covered in trees you really have to look close through the trees to see whats left of the houses that were there.  The only sight other than that worth seeing is the old cement factory:




A house right outside of the town on Mildred. Like all the houses, just left. Though there is a nice garage right by this house so I assume the property is still maintained and used frequently:



Another collapsed house outside of Mildred:






Neosho Falls was by far more interesting. And despite having a bigger population than Mildred (which has a population of 37) of somewhere around 100, I didnt really see anyone around the town. In Mildred there were actually quite a few people, and I even went into the one store they had there. But this is some of whats left in Neosho Falls after its flood and economic problems:

The most interesting and biggest building in the town I think, this was the high school which closed in 1961:




The falls:




My postcard I made haha:




I didnt take alot of pictures, but heres one I took with my phone of what the town looks like driving through:




The town itself is very difficult to find, as its all gravel roads and no signs leading to it.

My car outside of the entrance to Neosho Falls:


----------



## Punk

Oh you deleted the RAW? I always keep them, hence why I bought a 1 TO internal drive


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Oh you deleted the RAW? I always keep them, hence why I bought a 1 TO internal drive



They're handy to keep. For example, I have to do a school project about my photography which I am going to start work on today. I need to show my editing - so I simply load the RAWs back into Lightroom and voila! 

It's also sometimes quite nice and going back and reprocessing your older photos. For example, some of my favourite shots I took when I first got my Nikon I have reprocessed using Lightroom skills I have learned since I originally processed those photos and the results are much better! https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157638801310985/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I recommend keeping your RAW Files as well..


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah I recommend keeping your RAW Files as well..



Yea but it would take me too long to organize them and the space i would need... i usually keep them on my camera for a while but i stopped doing that too.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Yea but it would take me too long to organize them and the space i would need... i usually keep them on my camera for a while but i stopped doing that too.


What extra time would it take?  Just put them in the same folder as the final photos you export, in a subfolder called RAW or something.  If you don't have space, buy a new drive, you should really keep them.  If anything, only keep RAW's and if you need a JPG open it and export it.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> What extra time would it take?  Just put them in the same folder as the final photos you export, in a subfolder called RAW or something.  If you don't have space, buy a new drive, you should really keep them.  If anything, only keep RAW's and if you need a JPG open it and export it.


 If space is the problem buy an aditional hd... Trust us on this, any photographer would tell you that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

G80FTW said:


> Yea but it would take me too long to organize them and the space i would need... i usually keep them on my camera for a while but i stopped doing that too.



When I process my photos I cut them off the CF card and organize them right away. My photos are archived by year, month, and event. So it would look like:

2014>02>2-14-14 [Event Name]


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> When I process my photos I cut them off the CF card and organize them right away. My photos are archived by year, month, and event. So it would look like:
> 
> 2014>02>2-14-14 [Event Name]



I do that too, seems to be working for me for quite a long time now. Except if I ever take my camera with me and just take a couple of pics, like not an actual event or planned shoot, then I just leave those loose photos on the root 2014>Month folder without an event subfolder.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ramodkk said:


> I do that too, seems to be working for me for quite a long time now. Except if I ever take my camera with me and just take a couple of pics, like not an actual event or planned shoot, then I just leave those loose photos on the root 2014>Month folder without an event subfolder.



I create a Misc folder for that kind of stuff


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I create a Misc folder for that kind of stuff



Seems like you and I have a similar system. :good:

I put all of the RAW files into the appropriate folder, load them up into Lightroom, and then when I export from Lightroom to a JPEG it saves the JPEGs in a folder called 'Processed Photos' which is inside the folder where the RAWs live.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah...I just have a JPEG folder in that folder where the processed photos go.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> When I process my photos I cut them off the CF card and organize them right away. My photos are archived by year, month, and event. So it would look like:
> 
> 2014>02>2-14-14 [Event Name]


Very close to mine, I have: 2014 > Then a folder starting with the date and then the event, only because I may only take 1-2 shoots a month and having to sort through 12 subfolders to find an event can be annoying.  If you have lots of events though that's a good system.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I create a Misc folder for that kind of stuff


I never thought of that, I'll have to do that!


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> What extra time would it take?  Just put them in the same folder as the final photos you export, in a subfolder called RAW or something.  If you don't have space, buy a new drive, you should really keep them.  If anything, only keep RAW's and if you need a JPG open it and export it.



Well, since i cant view previews of raws i would have to name them so i know what they are before i open them....that alone would take time for me. I only have 1.6tb left on my new drive i just bought and thats shrinking quick just from jpegs. 

I might start saving them, and saving the jpegs on my other 250gb drive i freed up.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Well, since i cant view previews of raws i would have to name them so i know what they are before i open them....that alone would take time for me. I only have 1.6tb left on my new drive i just bought and thats shrinking quick just from jpegs.
> 
> I might start saving them, and saving the jpegs on my other 250gb drive i freed up.



If you install the Windows Camera Codec (free from Microsoft) then you can open RAWs in Windows Photo Viewer on Windows 7/8/8.1 or the Photos App on 8/8.1.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Well, since i cant view previews of raws i would have to name them so i know what they are before i open them....that alone would take time for me. I only have 1.6tb left on my new drive i just bought and thats shrinking quick just from jpegs.
> 
> I might start saving them, and saving the jpegs on my other 250gb drive i freed up.


You don't have have the Microsoft Camera Codec installed?





http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829


----------



## Fatback

A few new ones from the past week.


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:


> A few new ones from the past week.



I saw a photo just like that on Flickr the other day and I thought it was awesome! I'll have to try that effect! 

Nice ones! :good:


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> A few new ones from the past week.


Looks like her eyes are a bit red, compared to her eyes in other photos.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice idea Dale :good:


----------



## Fatback

spirit said:


> I saw a photo just like that on Flickr the other day and I thought it was awesome! I'll have to try that effect!
> 
> 
> Nice ones! :good:



It's a very easy effect to do. I just used the exposure brush in lightroom.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks like her eyes are a bit red, compared to her eyes in other photos.



I just noticed that earlier too. I think it was the lighting. I used an off camera flash and shoot through umbrella for the bottom photo. The others were taken using an external flash on camera. I could have easily fixed it in post but I completely over looked it.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice idea Dale :good:



Thanks Travis :good:


----------



## spirit

Fatback said:


> It's a very easy effect to do. I just used the exposure brush in lightroom.



Yeah or something like Lightroom 5's radial blur tool - that's how I do all of my spot colour.


----------



## Geoff

Observation Deck by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## G80FTW

Did some editing tonight:


----------



## Geoff

_Some_ editing?


----------



## spirit

I think the first one looks quite nice with the details in the clouds but I think the tones are really a bit too warm in all of them personally.

Are these HDR?


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I think the first one looks quite nice with the details in the clouds but I think the tones are really a bit too warm in all of them personally.
> 
> Are these HDR?



No they are not but I did use the HDR toning in photoshop with all of them.  

And yes, I was trying to make them all warm, I actually just applied the sepia filter to all of them 

I think warm colors make abandoned buildings all that scarier haha.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> No they are not but I did use the HDR toning in photoshop with all of them.
> 
> And yes, I was trying to make them all warm, I actually just applied the sepia filter to all of them
> 
> I think warm colors make abandoned buildings all that scarier haha.


Black and white and sepia do make certain abandoned photos look a lot more eerie.  Maybe next time make the sepia filter a little more transparent


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Black and white and sepia do make certain abandoned photos look a lot more eerie.  Maybe next time make the sepia filter a little more transparent



Haha yea. I actually meant to desaturate the second picture but forgot... 

But I think the first one is almost perfect. I might re-do it though.


----------



## spirit

When you are applying tones that intense it is usually best to reduce the saturation of the photo a little.


----------



## G80FTW

Going to completely re-do the other picture. I messed that one all up.

But in the first picture, any idea why the house looks crisp but the clouds seem noisy?

This is a picture I never processed, because I didnt like the shot. But decided to get crazy with it:





It looks like a filter, but I just did max noise reduction and it made it look like that   Looks like a hurricane!


----------



## spirit

How exactly are you editing these? There is a lot of contrast and dynamic range in them even though you said they weren't HDR.

I think the first one would still look better with cooler tones. Just my thoughts though.



G80FTW said:


> But in the first picture, any idea why the house looks crisp but the clouds seem noisy?



What ISO was the photo taken at?


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> How exactly are you editing these? There is a lot of contrast and dynamic range in them even though you said they weren't HDR.
> 
> I think the first one would still look better with cooler tones. Just my thoughts though.
> 
> 
> 
> What ISO was the photo taken at?



I used the HDR toning in Photoshop with all of them. They arnt true HDRs, as I still havent figured out how to do that properly. 


f/4.5  1/2000s  ISO 100  @ 30mm.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I used the HDR toning in Photoshop with all of them. They arnt true HDRs, as I still havent figured out how to do that properly.



Photomatix. 

http://www.hdrsoft.com/


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Photomatix.
> 
> http://www.hdrsoft.com/



I might try that. Iv tried doing it with the HDR processing in photoshop and it never made a difference.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I might try that. Iv tried doing it with the HDR processing in photoshop and it never made a difference.



Photomatix is probably the best software for HDR. 

I export three TIFFs from my RAWs in Lightroom - one with the exposure I took the photo at, one with -2 and one with +2. Then I put them into Photomatix, adjust a few settings and voila, HDR created! I can then save as a TIFF, put the file back into Lightroom for further editing and then export from there as a JPEG when I've finished.

It's how I created all of my HDRs which you can see here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157633078706994/


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Photomatix is probably the best software for HDR.
> 
> I export three TIFFs from my RAWs in Lightroom - one with the exposure I took the photo at, one with -2 and one with +2. Then I put them into Photomatix, adjust a few settings and voila, HDR created! I can then save as a TIFF, put the file back into Lightroom for further editing and then export from there as a JPEG when I've finished.
> 
> It's how I created all of my HDRs which you can see here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157633078706994/



I think you showed me before haha. I did that before, taking 3 pictures using the same steps but photoshop just didnt give me results. Ill try that sometime though.

Wait, you take one picture and make 3 seperate pictures out of it?


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I think you showed me before haha. I did that before, taking 3 pictures using the same steps but photoshop just didnt give me results. Ill try that sometime though.


Yup Photoshop sucks for HDR!



> Wait, you take one picture and make 3 seperate pictures out of it?


Yes. The benefits are:

1. You can still save them as TIFF images (or even back to RAW if you use Lightroom), so there is no quality loss - or very, very little. 

2. You can be sure that each picture is exactly the same, for example one isn't 'wonkier' than the others, and you also eliminate things like having different objects in your photos if they were taken at slightly different times (which they would be if you took the different exposures on the camera).

3. You can be sure that each exposure is an equal number of stops apart from one another. For example, I use -2, 0 and +2 - each 2 stops apart.

4. You save time shooting and fiddling around with camera settings whilst you are shooting!

Of course, once you have made your HDR and you are happy with it, you can delete those 'bracketed' photos because you won't be needing them anymore and if they are TIFF images they'll be taking up a lot of space on your hard drive!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Yup Photoshop sucks for HDR!
> 
> 
> Yes. The benefits are:
> 
> 1. You can still save them as TIFF images (or even back to RAW if you use Lightroom), so there is no quality loss - or very, very little.
> 
> 2. You can be sure that each picture is exactly the same, for example one isn't 'wonkier' than the others, and you also eliminate things like having different objects in your photos if they were taken at slightly different times (which they would be if you took the different exposures on the camera).
> 
> 3. You can be sure that each exposure is an equal number of stops apart from one another. For example, I use -2, 0 and +2 - each 2 stops apart.
> 
> 4. You save time shooting and fiddling around with camera settings whilst you are shooting!
> 
> Of course, once you have made your HDR and you are happy with it, you can delete those 'bracketed' photos because you won't be needing them anymore and if they are TIFF images they'll be taking up a lot of space on your hard drive!


That defeats the purpose of HDR.  HDR is meant to combine different photos of the same scene at different exposures.  A camera can only capture so much dynamic range, when you take a photo with blown out highlights (i.e. a bright sky), or have dark shadows (i.e. a shady spot under a tree on a bright day), you can't recover that by adjusting that photo -2 and +2.  An HDR photo is really meant to increase dynamic range that you can't get out of a single photo.

If you're worried about the 3 or more shots being slightly off, just shoot on high speed bracket mode, you take 3 shots at custom exposure intervals in a split second.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> That defeats the purpose of HDR.  HDR is meant to combine different photos of the same scene at different exposures.  A camera can only capture so much dynamic range, when you take a photo with blown out highlights (i.e. a bright sky), or have dark shadows (i.e. a shady spot under a tree on a bright day), you can't recover that by adjusting that photo -2 and +2.  An HDR photo is really meant to increase dynamic range that you can't get out of a single photo.
> 
> If you're worried about the 3 or more shots being slightly off, just shoot on high speed bracket mode, you take 3 shots at custom exposure intervals in a split second.



My camera wont take multiple shots at different exposures though  at least im pretty sure it doesnt. Iv tried my braket mode and it just uses the same settings...unless theres a setting im missing.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> My camera wont take multiple shots at different exposures though  at least im pretty sure it doesnt. Iv tried my braket mode and it just uses the same settings...unless theres a setting im missing.


On Canon, you go to the exposure settings where you can set the exposure to be -1, -2, +1/3, etc, and use the top dial to adjust the bracket settings to be anywhere from -1/3, 0, +1/3 to -4, 0, +4, or anything in between (depending on camera model).  Go into your camera settings, you might have to enable it first.  Once you find that, which I'm sure can be done as it's a very basic setting even the entry level DSLR's have, you can then set it to high speed shooting and you just hold the shutter for half a second and it takes all 3 photos.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> On Canon, you go to the exposure settings where you can set the exposure to be -1, -2, +1/3, etc, and use the top dial to adjust the bracket settings to be anywhere from -1/3, 0, +1/3 to -4, 0, +4, or anything in between (depending on camera model).  Go into your camera settings, you might have to enable it first.  Once you find that, which I'm sure can be done as it's a very basic setting even the entry level DSLR's have, you can then set it to high speed shooting and you just hold the shutter for half a second and it takes all 3 photos.



I looked through my manual and on google, the d3100 doesnt exposure braketing  ill see if my canon s110 does. I know it has an hdr mode but its not the same.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I looked through my manual and on google, the d3100 doesnt exposure braketing  ill see if my canon s110 does. I know it has an hdr mode but its not the same.


Looks like you're right, this is from a post I saw about the D3100 lol 

"you have one of Nikon's cheapest DSLR's. It's ALMOST a toy camera. Quit whining, or buy a better camera.  And while you're at it, if you must bracket, bracket manually, like many do.  It's easy."

Again though, do not try to make an HDR image out of a single image.  Yes it "works" and can look good depending on the processing, but that is not what an HDR image is.  You want at LEAST 3 different images at various exposure levels, say one at -1, -2, 0, then +1, +2, etc.  You don't want one at 0, one at -4, and one at +4.  Anything that is blown out or in shadows on that image can not be recovered.

Ideally you would use a tripod when taking bracketed shots, especially if you can't use auto bracketing.  Also, shoot in either Av or manual modes, as you want the aperture and ISO to stay the same.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> "you have one of Nikon's cheapest DSLR's. It's ALMOST a toy camera."



I hate people who say stuff like this. Just because the D3100 is a cheap D-SLR and isn't as fancy as some of the higher-end stuff doesn't mean it's crap. It's still a good camera and can produce great photos. 

I guess whoever wrote that has ALWAYS bought top of the range stuff for their entire life? In every single situation? 

Reminds me of a response I got about a question I recently asked in the Adobe Forum about 'how crap my PC is'.  https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1538393?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I hate people who say stuff like this. Just because the D3100 is a cheap D-SLR and isn't as fancy as some of the higher-end stuff doesn't mean it's crap. It's still a good camera and can produce great photos.
> 
> I guess whoever wrote that has ALWAYS bought top of the range stuff for their entire life? In every single situation?
> 
> Reminds me of a response I got about a question I recently asked in the Adobe Forum about 'how crap my PC is'.  https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1538393?start=0&tstart=0



At first I thought you were criticizing me 

I agree though, it's way more capable than a P&S, it works great for what it is.  Not everyone can buy the top of the line camera and lenses.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> At first I thought you were criticizing me
> 
> I agree though, it's way more capable than a P&S, it works great for what it is.  Not everyone can buy the top of the line camera and lenses.



Haha no not criticising you at all Geoff! 

But yes I love my D3200 and I feel that I will be using for years to come yet.

The lens is more important than the body anyway, so if you did buy something like a D3100 but spent a lot on good DX glass for it then you're onto getting winning shots.

Obviously there are benefits to going full-frame, but very few people buy a full-frame D-SLR as their first D-SLR and not everybody needs full-frame!


----------



## Geoff

Full frames are nice, but you do pay a lot more for FF lenses, especially on the wider end.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> Full frames are nice, but you do pay a lot more for FF lenses, especially on the wider end.



I still like the idea of the dx bodies over full frames, better for telephoto shots i think  if i did replace my d3100 i would stay in the dx bodies mostly due to price though.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I still like the idea of the dx bodies over full frames, better for telephoto shots i think  if i did replace my d3100 i would stay in the dx bodies mostly due to price though.


If you want the longest reach possible, like sports or birds, yes, but of course you are already cropping the photo in-camera, so you can't crop it as much in post, which is why FF lenses are great for landscapes where you want it wide angle.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> If you want the longest reach possible, like sports or birds, yes, but of course you are already cropping the photo in-camera, so you can't crop it as much in post, which is why FF lenses are great for landscapes where you want it wide angle.



Yea. But Ill probably never have a full frame anyway due to price haha.  I dont really see myself replacing my D3100 any time soon, it does everything I need it to. Even though I like the picture quality of my Canon S110 alot better, but that might just be because of the kit lens.  

I can change the exposure compensation on my camera with the touch of a button, but even then the few seconds it takes me to do that and having to move the camera slightly would ruin it I feel unless I used a tripod.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Yea. But Ill probably never have a full frame anyway due to price haha.  I dont really see myself replacing my D3100 any time soon, it does everything I need it to. Even though I like the picture quality of my Canon S110 alot better, but that might just be because of the kit lens.
> 
> I can change the exposure compensation on my camera with the touch of a button, but even then the few seconds it takes me to do that and having to move the camera slightly would ruin it I feel unless I used a tripod.


Which is probably true, if your camera needs to be adjusted manually for different exposure settings, you should use a tripod.  HDR programs can compensate for very slight movements, but nothing more.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> HDR programs can compensate for very slight movements, but nothing more.



Yup when you load the photos into Photomatix it realigns your photos if it needs to.

I highly recommend using Photomatix rather than Photoshop for HDR.


----------



## G80FTW

Alright well here are my first HDRs....  Sad to say, I probably wont be doing anymore. At least not with this camera. The 2-3 seconds it takes me to change the EV on the camera is enough to ruin it as seen here:

This one was processed in Photomatix 5:





This one was processed in Photoshop 6:




Looks like neither program is really gonna fix all that motion from shot to shot... I really spent a long time trying to make them look better, and I couldnt.


----------



## spirit

I know Geoff will stab me for saying this, but honestly try making them out of one shot. You won't notice too much difference and you won't have any of those motion problems.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I know Geoff will stab me for saying this, but honestly try making them out of one shot. You won't notice too much difference and you won't have any of those motion problems.


You can try it, it gives photos that processed look but you don't increase dynamic range.


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> I know Geoff will stab me for saying this, but honestly try making them out of one shot. You won't notice too much difference and you won't have any of those motion problems.



I have tried that. I think the HDR Toning in Photoshop looks better.

Here are some of the other pictures I took:













I still have alot more pictures to process, but I think those are the best ones. Kinda had a bad shooting day I guess since I was focusing on trying to make HDRs which didnt pan out for me. 

Im also trying a new thing with using my real signature  Ill probably change that up when I have the time.

Also, the first picture was taken using the walmart SunPak filter pack with a circular polarizer and UV filter. I shot my first half using those, then decided to pretty much just throw them away because all they really do is tint my lens.  If you look at the last picture, I think my skies come out pretty darn blue


----------



## spirit

Yeah some pictures work in HDR, some just don't. It's the way it goes but in my opnion Photomatix is a lot better than the HDR stuff in Photoshop.


----------



## Geoff

San Francisco Trolley by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've been waiting for years for this to be lit up at school. Been there over 4 years and not once has it ever been illuminated....until now!



Rays of Knowledge by Tanderson2491, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've been waiting for years for this to be lit up at school. Been there over 4 years and not once has it ever been illuminated....until now!
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of Knowledge by Tanderson2491, on Flickr



Great one!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

A few of the birds that hang around outside my work.



Tui 3 by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr



Tui 2 by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr



Eastern Rosella by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr



Waxeye by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

^ First two are lovely - very nicely processed. Well done! :good:

I also really like Geoff's B&W street scene and Travis' awesome shot too - great photos! Going to have to favourite these on Flickr!  

Here are some recent ones from me!

Any Harry Potter fans on here will like these few from the Warner Bros Studio Tour in London. 



The Great Hall, Harry Potter by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



'Forced Perspective' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Hogwarts by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Quite a few of Norwich...



Vantage Point: Old and New (Norwich) by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Colour Splash: Chapelfield by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Colour Splash: Chapelfield by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Reflections: Old and New by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



The Forum by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Yellow Flowers by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Follow The Lines by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Green Park by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bishop Bridge B&amp;W by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Sidney by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Yaaawwwnnn by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> The Forum by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Oh woow it's like she wants you to see what she's wearing... :good:


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Oh woow it's like she wants you to see what she's wearing... :good:



I noticed she stood out a bit. Didn't even realise until I was home and processing that photo!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I noticed she stood out a bit. Didn't even realise until I was home and processing that photo!



The old guy behind the two grandmas is enjoying the view too


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> The old guy behind the two grandmas is enjoying the view too



Hahaha oh god he is!


----------



## Geoff

Golden Gate Bridge by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Oakland Bridge by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



San Francisco from the Bay by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Some recent ones from Yours Truly.


----------



## tremmor

Interesting photos Spirit. liked them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The only two that bothered me were the one of the lorries in a line and the stone steps. I would have straightened them.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> The only two that bothered me were the one of the lorries in a line and the stone steps. I would have straightened them.



Granted the lorries one should have probably been straightened (but when processing 200 of them one tends to slip through the net  ) but I like the stairs one - makes it seem more atmospheric in my opinion.


----------



## spirit

The first real autumnal shots of 2014.

Sigma 10-20mm should be turning up tomorrow but I don't think anybody will be in the house to receive it, so I think I might have to wait until Wednesday. 

Watch this space for some shots from that - I have a trip to London planned for the 12th!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Nice!


Thanks!  This is just one 20 second exposure, I really want to work more stacking images.


----------



## Geoff

86ONE Rollout by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Base vs Launch STI by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wadsworth Falls



Wadsworth Falls by Tanderson2491, on Flickr


----------



## Fatback

A few from last weekend.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The first one is my favorite Dale :good:


----------



## Fatback

Thanks Travis!


----------



## Punk

A few from wednesday, on the site of my internship


----------



## spirit

Nice photos. Loving the punchy colours in Dale's and the lovely lighting in Ben's last photo.  I'm not really very hot on your watermark though Ben. I think it spoils the photo. Maybe make it smaller and try another font? 

Here are some taken with my new lens - the Sigma 10-20 f/4.0-5.6. I'm liking this lens a lot! The next lens on my list is the Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 to replace my kit lens.

Some of these are of my home town, Wymondham, some of London and some of a nearby seaside town called Great Yarmouth (which is a dump). 



Wymondham Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wymondham Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



'Essence of Autumn' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Damgate Street by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Waterloo Station by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Charing Cross by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Piccadilly Circus Station by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Paddington Station by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Tower of London Memorial by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



St Pancras Station by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Canary Wharf by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Big Skies by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Arcade by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Lone Figure by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Urban Decay by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


You can see all of the photos I have taken with this lens here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157648551118965/


----------



## Geoff

Awesome photos as usual Jason!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome photos as usual Jason!



Thanks Geoff. Looking forward to using this lens more and getting a nicer lens to upgrade the kit lens with.


----------



## NikonGuy

Hey spirit, I would just like to caution you about the sigma lenses. They are known to have CA ( Chromatic aberration ) issues. Even when getting up in $1000* lenses, they still come around with that issue. Tameron used to be the same way, but in their newer lenses they really stepped up the game. So personally, If you cannot afford a Nikon (you can great used deals) lens than Tameron often outperforms sigma depending on the field. Also I would just like to know, Nikon I uses 100% glass in their lenses, however Sigma and Tameron have used some plastics in their lenses. Canon has also, but not as much. So these are just some notes to think about with your sigma, and as a proof aswell I Outlined and cropped where you can see the CA issue at large.











There are more spots, but that is where it is pronounced.


----------



## spirit

Thanks for pointing it out but it's a very minimal amount compared to how much I get with the Nikon kit lens. I actually struggle to see it, though I'm aware it's there.

Below is a photo I took a year or so ago with the Nikon kit lens - much worse for chromatic aberration than the Sigma (which actually handles it really well, I feel).



Forest Sunshine by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Here are some more recent photos with the Sigma 10-20:



Mincarlo, Lowestoft by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Lowestoft Beach by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Lowestoft Harbour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Halloween tonight so hoping to get some shots of pumpkins last I did last year.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Thanks for pointing it out but it's a very minimal amount compared to how much I get with the Nikon kit lens. I actually struggle to see it, though I'm aware it's there.
> 
> Below is a photo I took a year or so ago with the Nikon kit lens - much worse for chromatic aberration than the Sigma (which actually handles it really well, I feel).
> 
> 
> 
> Forest Sunshine by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Here are some more recent photos with the Sigma 10-20:
> 
> 
> 
> Mincarlo, Lowestoft by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Lowestoft Beach by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Lowestoft Harbour by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Halloween tonight so hoping to get some shots of pumpkins last I did last year.


Nice pictures, I like the first one tbh, it's really mystic. And on the last photo, would you be able to tell me where you took the meter reading? Just curios, thanks


----------



## spirit

Thanks. I don't really bother with light meters and the rest of it. I just set the camera in Program Auto and ISO 100 and shot, lol.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Thanks. I don't really bother with light meters and the rest of it. I just set the camera in Program Auto and ISO 100 and shot, lol.



Oh you don't take your shots in manual? As far as white balance goes I use auto but all my shots are taken in M mode, there is so much you can do with the variation of settings.

I don't bother with light meters though, most dslr have good built-in TTL "light meters" nowadays.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Oh you don't take your shots in manual? As far as white balance goes I use auto but all my shots are taken in M mode, there is so much you can do with the variation of settings.
> 
> I don't bother with light meters though, most dslr have good built-in TTL "light meters" nowadays.



I rarely shoot in manual. I set the exposure bias and the ISO and that's about it. Shooting RAW means I can change stuff like white balance later so I leave that on auto too.

I only use manual if I'm doing night photography or long exposures and even then I just use shutter priority and set ISO and shutter speed.


----------



## Punk

Here are a few from tuesday:











(that's the Mt Blanc in the background)

Here is from this summer, not sure I posted them here:


----------



## spirit

Nice shots Ben and stunning scenery but I'm still not hot on that watermark if I'm honest.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Nice shots Ben and stunning scenery but I'm still not hot on that watermark if I'm honest.



I'll be honest too, it is just a way of giving people a way to contact me if needed. I don't have the skills or time to make a better one, hence why it is in corners and not over the picture.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I'll be honest too, it is just a way of giving people a way to contact me if needed. I don't have the skills or time to make a better one, hence why it is in corners and not over the picture.



I'd just change the font to something that's not a script font, that's all.


----------



## NikonGuy

Punk said:


> Oh you don't take your shots in manual? As far as white balance goes I use auto but all my shots are taken in M mode, there is so much you can do with the variation of settings.
> 
> I don't bother with light meters though, most dslr have good built-in TTL "light meters" nowadays.



@ Spirit. What Punk said. I mean the lightmeter built into your camera. I saw your thread about upgrading to a D7xxx Body in a few years. Tbh I don't think you should until you master Manual mode in your camera.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I rarely shoot in manual. I set the exposure bias and the ISO and that's about it. Shooting RAW means I can change stuff like white balance later so I leave that on auto too.
> 
> I only use manual if I'm doing night photography or long exposures and even then I just use shutter priority and set ISO and shutter speed.



I personally only shoot in manual mode when I'm doing long exposures for something. Otherwise I use aperture priority. I don't always have time to determine an appropriate shutter speed.

However the new Rokinon 35mm lens I just bought is fully manual, so I'll be using manual mode when I take pictures with that lens


----------



## Punk

Once you get used to it, setting up a proper shutter speed is a matter of seconds


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> @ Spirit. What Punk said. I mean the lightmeter built into your camera. I saw your thread about upgrading to a D7xxx Body in a few years. Tbh I don't think you should until you master Manual mode in your camera.



It's not that I don't know how to shoot manual and set the shutter speed or what effect I can get by changing settings etc (but I never use the light meter), it's more to do with what voyagerfan said about not wanting to set a shutter speed for every single shot I take. When I'm shooting I want to spend time composing my shots properly and finding interesting things to capture, not worrying about shutter speeds and so on.

Saying 'I shoot in full manual and nothing else!' doesn't make you a good photographer and certainly not a professional one. People who say that annoy me. There is so much more to it.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Saying 'I shoot in full manual and nothing else!' doesn't make you a good photographer and certainly not a professional one. People who say that annoy me. There is so much more to it.



I don't think that's where he was going at all, nor did he said your shots weren't good (nor do I think btw). It is only my opinion and experience on it (be it non-professional) but setting up a proper shutter speed i and aperture is part of the composition because you can achieve effects and atmospheres you can't if one of these settings is set to auto. Of course setting it on auto doesn't mean bad pictures.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I don't think that's where he was going at all, nor did he said your shots weren't good (nor do I think btw). It is only my opinion and experience on it (be it non-professional) but setting up a proper shutter speed i and aperture is part of the composition because you can achieve effects and atmospheres you can't if one of these settings is set to auto. Of course setting it on auto doesn't mean bad pictures.



I know it wasn't what he was saying. I was just pointing out that there are a good number of people out there who think that they're automatically fantastic at photography because they only shoot in manual, and that's not right at all. I just said it because we were having the discussion about shooting modes.

People have their own ways of shooting. If you get the results then who cares what mode you used? You shoot in the way that best suits you, whether that's manual or program auto or something else. 

@NikonGuy I'd like to see some of your photos! Do you have Flickr or anything like that?


----------



## NikonGuy

I don't use flickr or anythng sorry. But I'll upload a few.














When I get back to my desktop in a few I'll upload some other cool ones.


----------



## spirit

The first one is definitely my favourite - beautiful shot.


----------



## Geoff

I shoot in aperture priority mode most of the time.  Most of my photos are either landscapes or sports, in landscapes I set my aperture to either f/2.8-f/4 if I'm looking for some bokeh when taking a foreground shot with a landscape background, or f/8-f/11 for when I want to take a distant landscape shot.  It makes no difference to me if Im shooting at f/8 what my shutter speed is, as long as it's twice the focal length.  1/250 or 1/2000 doesn't make any difference, so shooting in full manual just takes extra time, especially if I'm taking photos with varying sun and clouds.

In sports, depending on the lightning conditions I'll shoot either in aperture priority or full manual.  Indoors where the lightning is consistent I'll shoot full manual, but outdoors say at a soccer or lacrosse game under party cloudy skies, I'll shoot Av to avoid drastically underexposed photos.  On sunny or overcast days, I tend to shoot outdoor sports on full manual.


----------



## NikonGuy

Thanks, here are a couple more  










I have a different processing app on my tablet which these images look alot better with that than they do with the one on my computer lol


----------



## NikonGuy

WRXGuy1 said:


> I shoot in aperture priority mode most of the time.  Most of my photos are either landscapes or sports, in landscapes I set my aperture to either f/2.8-f/4 if I'm looking for some bokeh when taking a foreground shot with a landscape background, or f/8-f/11 for when I want to take a distant landscape shot.  It makes no difference to me if Im shooting at f/8 what my shutter speed is, as long as it's twice the focal length.  1/250 or 1/2000 doesn't make any difference, so shooting in full manual just takes extra time, especially if I'm taking photos with varying sun and clouds.
> 
> In sports, depending on the lightning conditions I'll shoot either in aperture priority or full manual.  Indoors where the lightning is consistent I'll shoot full manual, but outdoors say at a soccer or lacrosse game under party cloudy skies, I'll shoot Av to avoid drastically underexposed photos.  On sunny or overcast days, I tend to shoot outdoor sports on full manual.



I get your point. However the reason I stay in full manual is not because I think it makes me better, I just like spending time on the camera, trying different affects. It also helps me learn what shutter speed and Fstop works in what light and so on. It's all personal preference. It's like RAW vs JPEG. I used to shoot Jpeg only. Now I shoot Jpeg on 1 card, and Raw on the other. ( The camera holds 2 cards ) I do it like that because I like to have  a Jpeg I can use right away if I "Need" to. But I also have Raw for processing when I have time / want.


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> I have a different processing app on my tablet which these images look alot better with that than they do with the one on my computer lol


What software do you use to process?



NikonGuy said:


> Now I shoot Jpeg on 1 card, and Raw on the other. ( The camera holds 2 cards ) I do it like that because I like to have  a Jpeg I can use right away if I "Need" to. But I also have Raw for processing when I have time / want.


Not a bad idea but if you need a photo immediately that was taken in RAW you can simply export it to a JPEG in something like Lightroom without making any adjustments.

How often do you use your JPEGs?


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> What software do you use to process?
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea but if you need a photo immediately that was taken in RAW you can simply export it to a JPEG in something like Lightroom without making any adjustments.
> 
> How often do you use your JPEGs?



I have Lightroom ( newest version just updated ) Photoshop CC, Corel photosuite x6, and for the tablet I currently have Snapseed, and soon will download the lightroom mobile version for the tablet. 

I really need to get to work now, so I'll reply when I got home.


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> I get your point. However the reason I stay in full manual is not because I think it makes me better, I just like spending time on the camera, trying different affects. It also helps me learn what shutter speed and Fstop works in what light and so on. It's all personal preference. It's like RAW vs JPEG. I used to shoot Jpeg only. Now I shoot Jpeg on 1 card, and Raw on the other. ( The camera holds 2 cards ) I do it like that because I like to have  a Jpeg I can use right away if I "Need" to. But I also have Raw for processing when I have time / want.


Understandable, everyone takes photos in their own way.  Many times I don't have the luxury to get the exposure right manually.  It is a great way to learn more about photography though.  Canon lets you convert RAW photos to JPG in-camera, so if I shoot RAW only I can select which ones to convert to JPG within the camera.  Generally though, if shooting sports you need the fastest FPS possible, so writing to two cards lowers the FPS.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> What software do you use to process?
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea but if you need a photo immediately that was taken in RAW you can simply export it to a JPEG in something like Lightroom without making any adjustments.
> 
> How often do you use your JPEGs?



I use my Jpegs probably 65% of the time right now. I'm still working on changing that though.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> I shoot in aperture priority mode most of the time.  Most of my photos are either landscapes or sports, in landscapes I set my aperture to either f/2.8-f/4 if I'm looking for some bokeh when taking a foreground shot with a landscape background, or f/8-f/11 for when I want to take a distant landscape shot.  It makes no difference to me if Im shooting at f/8 what my shutter speed is, as long as it's twice the focal length.  1/250 or 1/2000 doesn't make any difference, so shooting in full manual just takes extra time, especially if I'm taking photos with varying sun and clouds.
> 
> In sports, depending on the lightning conditions I'll shoot either in aperture priority or full manual.  Indoors where the lightning is consistent I'll shoot full manual, but outdoors say at a soccer or lacrosse game under party cloudy skies, I'll shoot Av to avoid drastically underexposed photos.  On sunny or overcast days, I tend to shoot outdoor sports on full manual.



This.  :good:


----------



## spirit

Some more from the Sigma 10-20 (apart from the pumpkins one which was done on the 55-300). 

The weather has been weirdly warm for November - I'm talking 18C! 

Click for full resolution on Flickr.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice picture Jason!  What was name of your camera?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice picture Jason!  What was name of your camera?



He's called Fred. 

It's a Nikon D3200 and I shot all but one of those photos with the Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6 lens at 10mm.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice picture Jason!  What was name of your camera?



He's got a D3200.

Got my new Rokinon 35mm lens the other day. Love the bokeh you can get with it! It's really a great portrait lens.


----------



## spirit

Nice one Travis! :good:


----------



## G80FTW

spirit said:


> Some more from the Sigma 10-20 (apart from the pumpkins one which was done on the 55-300).
> 
> The weather has been weirdly warm for November - I'm talking 18C!
> 
> Click for full resolution on Flickr.



Those look great. How much was that lens? Iv been wanting to get a new lens to play with for my D3100 and that looks like the kind of thing I would be going for.  

Would that lens also be good for night photography?


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> Those look great. How much was that lens? Iv been wanting to get a new lens to play with for my D3100 and that looks like the kind of thing I would be going for.
> 
> Would that lens also be good for night photography?



I got mine for £230 used. The f/4.0-5.6 version is £330 new and the f/3.5 version is about £400 new I think. Not sure how much it is in the USA. Check it out on Amazon.

On a tripod this lens will be fine for night photography but for handheld night/low-light photography neither the f/4.0-5.6 or the f/3.5 versions are really suitable because the apertures are too small. It's definitely made for landscapes and architectural photography so it's not really designed to be used at night without a tripod.


Here are some others from yesterday:

















Had to use ISO 800 on that because of the f/4.0 aperture and relatively low light.










You can see all of the photos I have taken with this lens in my set on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157648551118965/


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I got mine for £230 used. The f/4.0-5.6 version is £330 new and the f/3.5 version is about £400 new I think. Not sure how much it is in the USA. Check it out on Amazon.
> 
> On a tripod this lens will be fine for night photography but for handheld night/low-light photography neither the f/4.0-5.6 or the f/3.5 versions are really suitable because the apertures are too small. It's definitely made for landscapes and architectural photography so it's not really designed to be used at night without a tripod.



That's why you raise the ISO


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's why you raise the ISO



Yeah and in most situations that's fine but it'd be nicer not to have to raise it. Cleaner shots.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Yeah and in most situations that's fine but it'd be nicer not to have to raise it. Cleaner shots.



You can also make that go away in post-processing


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> You can also make that go away in post-processing



Yeah, Lightroom has a great tool that works amazingly. Its called noise reduction  You can do it very well in Photoshop too.


----------



## Ramodkk

Noise looks good sometimes.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> He's called Fred.
> 
> It's a Nikon D3200 and I shot all but one of those photos with the Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6 lens at 10mm.



Nice! I got new camera, Canon SX510 HS.  It is very good camera I ever have it.


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> Yeah, Lightroom has a great tool that works amazingly. Its called noise reduction  You can do it very well in Photoshop too.



Yeah it works well and is handy. But if you do too much of it you'll end up with soft photos if you're not careful.

G80 asked if the Sigma was good at night photography. I said it'd be fine on a tripod but obviously for low-light handheld shooting it's not the most ideal and remember too that the D3100, whilst it handles noise very well, doesn't handle it as well as the higher-end models. You'll get noticeable grain at about ISO 1600 or 3200.

So whilst raising the ISO and then reducing it in post is a workaround, if you want to get a lens for handheld low-light photography then get something with a bigger aperture, eg f/2.8 or 1.8 or 1.4 so you don't have to worry about using the higher ISOs. I know they're not ultra-wide but the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 and 50mm f/1.8 are dirt cheap and would be more ideal. Otherwise the Sigma 10-20 is fine on a tripod.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Yeah it works well and is handy. But if you do too much of it you'll end up with soft photos if you're not careful.
> 
> G80 asked if the Sigma was good at night photography. I said it'd be fine on a tripod but obviously for low-light handheld shooting it's not the most ideal and remember too that the D3100, whilst it handles noise very well, doesn't handle it as well as the higher-end models. You'll get noticeable grain at about ISO 1600 or 3200.



That's why you bump up the detail. And even clarity if you wish. Because then you can get rid of Noise, while still keeping all the detail. Many ways of working around it  

I'll just put it out there I had the D3100 for 2 and a half years. I know very well it's low light performance. So i'll say this @ G80. There will be no way around a tripod of a stable surface of sorts for a night shot with your camera. That is only because if you raise the ISO anything above 400, the Noise just get unacceptable. The best shot you can get with the camera is a nightscape of a city or something. The lights of buildings will help hide the noise. But astrophotography, or just street photography at night, you gotta keep it at 100 ISO. Even lightroom has a hard to removing the noise because it's so high. This is just my view. Of course if I were you ask a true professional, preferably someone with a lot of knowledge on the D3100


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> That is only because if you raise the ISO anything above 400, the Noise just get unacceptable.


With my Canon 50D, 7D, and now 5D Mark III I have always been able to push the ISO to around 1600 before I see any noticeable noise, unless you crop to 100%.  With my 5D, I typically shoot indoor sports at ISO 8000-10000, and with some NR in Photoshop the images are noise free and still very clear.


----------



## NikonGuy

WRXGuy1 said:


> With my Canon 50D, 7D, and now 5D Mark III I have always been able to push the ISO to around 1600 before I see any noticeable noise, unless you crop to 100%.  With my 5D, I typically shoot indoor sports at ISO 8000-10000, and with some NR in Photoshop the images are noise free and still very clear.



I meant with the D3100 at night scenes  

On another note, damn that's amazing. I try not to go above 3200 with my D7100. But i've actually never tried to go higher either. Would you mind telling me why you went with Canon over Nikon?


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> I meant with the D3100 at night scenes
> 
> On another note, damn that's amazing. I try not to go above 3200 with my D7100. But i've actually never tried to go higher either. Would you mind telling me why you went with Canon over Nikon?


I started with the low end Rebel series, before I really knew too much about DSLRs, but once I got accustomed to Canon and bought some lenses it was tough to switch.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I went with Canon because that's what Geoff was shooting and he was my go to guy for questions 

Then when I wanted to upgrade I bought his 7D off him!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I went with Canon because that's what Geoff was shooting and he was my go to guy for questions
> 
> Then when I wanted to upgrade I bought his 7D off him!


Haha, and next you'll buy my 5D 

Or maybe we can convince Jason to go Canon lol


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Haha, and next you'll buy my 5D
> 
> Or maybe we can convince Jason to go Canon lol



Not gonna happen bro! Went Nikon because their lower-end D-SLRs were cheaper and better-built than Canon's when I bought my D3200. I have a friend with a 700D though and I think it is a improvement on the build quality of the 600/650D (I have friends with those too).

I wasn't very impressed with the 600/650D when I tried them out.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Not gonna happen bro! Went Nikon because their lower-end D-SLRs were cheaper and better-built than Canon's when I bought my D3200. I have a friend with a 700D though and I think it is a improvement on the build quality of the 600/650D (I have friends with those too).
> 
> I wasn't very impressed with the 600/650D when I tried them out.



That's because the Rebel series is crap. You need to go EOS (60D, 70D, 7D, 5D, 1D) in order to get good quality from Canon. It's like Dell. The Inspiron's are crap but the Latitude and Precision lines are much better built.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's because the Rebel series is crap. You need to go EOS (60D, 70D, 7D, 5D, 1D) in order to get good quality from Canon. It's like Dell. The Inspiron's are crap but the Latitude and Precision lines are much better built.



I know. Hence why I bought a Nikon D3200. Cheaper than a 650D and better-built. The Nikons feel really solid, unlike the Canons in that price range.


----------



## NikonGuy

My lens came in today. I am not expert on image quality. so here is a question. 
I bought it used, and it is technically in good condition, it does have some dust INside. I already cleaned the glass on the outside. Now I when I open up the aperture all the way, and look through to the light, I can count about 20 tiny dust specs. About the same amount as my other lens. Is this a big problem in image quality. Thanks


----------



## spirit

Try it out and see how the photos come out. I don't think it should be a problem, but it's difficult to tell without actually trying it and seeing how the photos come out really.


----------



## NikonGuy

I don't see anything in the photos, I'm only worried about "noise" that might be unknown ( dust ). I tend to worry about my equipment a lot, thus why everything I own still looks and works like new even still has the protective plastic on it lol


----------



## spirit

Well if the photos came out fine then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## NikonGuy

Ok thanks. Puts my mind to eez


----------



## spirit

Yeah I think it's natural for this stuff to happen. Every time you change the lens you expose the body and lens to dust so of course over time a little bit of dust will accumulate.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Not gonna happen bro! Went Nikon because their lower-end D-SLRs were cheaper and better-built than Canon's when I bought my D3200. I have a friend with a 700D though and I think it is a improvement on the build quality of the 600/650D (I have friends with those too).
> 
> I wasn't very impressed with the 600/650D when I tried them out.



Yeah. You should go for Canon


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. You should go for Canon



I'm not looking to upgrade my body for another few years yet and it makes sense to stick with Nikon because I have Nikon lenses. My reasons for not going with Canon are on the previous page!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I'm not looking to upgrade my body for another few years yet and it makes sense to stick with Nikon because I have Nikon lenses. My reasons for not going with Canon are on the previous page!



Haha. I'm here to bug you too


----------



## NikonGuy

So, it turns out. The reason the lens had dust in it and wasn't basically new as described ( the AF to MF ring was broken ) was because he sent me the wrong lens! When I contacted the seller, He found out he sent me the wrong lens. The one he had listed and meant to send with the one that just came from Nikon and had a 6 month warranty... So he payed for me to ship my lens back and hes putting the correct one in the mail first thing tomorrow... -_-


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> So, it turns out. The reason the lens had dust in it and wasn't basically new as described ( the AF to MF ring was broken ) was because he sent me the wrong lens! When I contacted the seller, He found out he sent me the wrong lens. The one he had listed and meant to send with the one that just came from Nikon and had a 6 month warranty... So he payed for me to ship my lens back and hes putting the correct one in the mail first thing tomorrow... -_-



Better that than him telling you too bad


----------



## NikonGuy

Definitely. The other day I sold 1 Camera body and 2 lenes to 3 different people. 3 separate packages.  Someone one of the buyers received 2 packages from me, so he got a body AND a lens. Thanks to his honesty, he sent it over to the person who was supposed to get it. I did not have tracking, so he could have kept it. It's great that people are honest like that, I know many people who would have just kept it and not said anything.


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Definitely. The other day I sold 1 Camera body and 2 lenes to 3 different people. 3 separate packages.  Someone one of the buyers received 2 packages from me, so he got a body AND a lens. Thanks to his honesty, he sent it over to the person who was supposed to get it. I did not have tracking, so he could have kept it. It's great that people are honest like that, I know many people who would have just kept it and not said anything.


I made a similar mistake, I sold a particular lens but I shipped a much more expensive lens to him by accident, I agreed to let him keep it for that price if he wanted it, which he did, and he re-bought the lens he meant to buy.

You should have seen my reaction when I went to use the lens I meant to keep, only to discover I shipped the wrong one.


----------



## NikonGuy

WRXGuy1 said:


> I made a similar mistake, I sold a particular lens but I shipped a much more expensive lens to him by accident, I agreed to let him keep it for that price if he wanted it, which he did, and he re-bought the lens he meant to buy.
> 
> You should have seen my reaction when I went to use the lens I meant to keep, only to discover I shipped the wrong one.



Ouch.. What is your favorite and most used lens? For me I really enjoy the Nikon 18-70mm. Great glass, fast AF, affordable, does everything quite well.


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Ouch.. What is your favorite and most used lens? For me I really enjoy the Nikon 18-70mm. Great glass, fast AF, affordable, does everything quite well.


I have two lenses currently, a 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 lens, and use them both pretty equally.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> I made a similar mistake, I sold a particular lens but I shipped a much more expensive lens to him by accident, I agreed to let him keep it for that price if he wanted it, which he did, and he re-bought the lens he meant to buy.
> 
> You should have seen my reaction when I went to use the lens I meant to keep, only to discover I shipped the wrong one.



Stop break rule number one


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Stop break rule number one



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



It mean don't hurt yourself, make mistake or break item. It is joke at boy scout camp.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> It mean don't hurt yourself, make mistake or break item. It is joke at boy scout camp.


I'm sorry, but we don't all know your inside boy scout camp jokes.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'm sorry, but we don't all know your inside boy scout camp jokes.



Yeah. You probably not know about boy scout that much.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. You probably not know about boy scout that much.


I actually do, I was in the Boy Scouts for many years.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah. You probably not know about boy scout that much.



Your joke just made no sense without the context. And even in context it's not funny.


----------



## Geoff

First shot at stacking photos.  This is a total of 6 photos, with an exposure time of 2m 04s.



Cool fall evening by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Looks awesome!

Did you follow any online tutorial on this? I'd like to give this a shot


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Did you follow any online tutorial on this? I'd like to give this a shot



Thanks!

I followed this guide: http://www.asignobservatoryii.com/tutorials.htm


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I followed this guide: http://www.asignobservatoryii.com/tutorials.htm



Thanks I'll try that out!


----------



## Geoff

Here's a stack of 14 photos for a total of 5 minutes:



Milky Way by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

So cool! I need to find a nice dark place to do some astrophotography. Though I think I'll wait until spring when it's not so cold out


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> So cool! I need to find a nice dark place to do some astrophotography. Though I think I'll wait until spring when it's not so cold out


But the fall/winter is the best for the clear nights!


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> So cool! I need to find a nice dark place to do some astrophotography. Though I think I'll wait until spring when it's not so cold out



Sissy 

I've tried multiple times, failed each time. Must be doing something wrong. Good job Wrxguy


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Sissy
> 
> I've tried multiple times, failed each time. Must be doing something wrong. Good job Wrxguy


Thanks!  It's a shame though, because Milky Way season is May - September, but the clearest nights are fall/winter.


----------



## Fatback

Nice shots Geoff. I have never had much luck with astrophotography myself.

Here is one from Saturday and a few from last month.


----------



## Geoff

A few photos from the storm taken with my LG G3


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's amazing how far cell phone cameras have come.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's amazing how far cell phone cameras have come.


You're telling me, this was from my first camera phone back in 2006:


----------



## NikonGuy

The 2nd pic, there was no sun btw. It was 1pm with no sun insight, just grey.


----------



## C4C

Sexy STi Geoff... Is that the 2015 model?

NikonGuy: That third macro pic is amazing... What lens/body?

^nvm that, it's in your signature


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> Sexy STi Geoff... Is that the 2015 model?



Yes


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> Sexy STi Geoff... Is that the 2015 model?
> 
> NikonGuy: That third macro pic is amazing... What lens/body?
> 
> ^nvm that, it's in your signature


Thanks!  Yes it is


----------



## Geoff

Here are a few from my trip to NYC last weekend.



Skyline from Central Park by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Central Park in Winter by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Flags by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Grand Central Terminal by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Some unedited JPEGs from my new Fuji X100T





























Photobucket really compresses the photo :/


----------



## NikonGuy

I like the pics, I don't know the aperture you are using, but seems a little soft? especially for macro?


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> I like the pics, I don't know the aperture you are using, but seems a little soft? especially for macro?


Most were f/2 through f/4.  I heard that macros aren't the X100T's strongpoint at under f/8.  I haven't been able to get many landscape shots yet.


----------



## spirit

Nice but I agree about the softness. First shot doesn't look entirely in focus to me - too soft.


----------



## Geoff

Here are a few of my favorites from skiing yesterday.  This photo shoot was what made me realize how much I love the performance and quality of my current Canon gear.



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## The VCR King

****Attention photographers*** Post your cool images here!*

My contribution:
I took a photo of the inside of my trombone bell with my iPod touch and flash. I've posted this image to reddit earlier.


----------



## voyagerfan99

No.

1. That resolution is huge.
2. That's what this thread is for: http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread.html


----------



## spirit

Thought I'd post a few. Mostly from the Sigma 10-20. Looking forward to buying a Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 at some point as a fast replacement for the kit lens. 



Christmas at Jarrolds by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Market Place by Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Christmas at the Royal Arcade by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Christmas Lane! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



St Peter Mancroft and The Forum by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



NOEL! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wymondham High in the Frost by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Winter Formal 2014 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Winter Formal 2014 by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Wymondham High by Winter Afternoon Light by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



'How Did You Get So Tall?' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



'How Did You Get So Tall?' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Workhouse Children by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Snow Queen by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Clear skies made for some good astrophotography tonight. I'm still new to it and this is my first try. First you can see Orion, and below it you can see the Seven Sisters.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Clear skies made for some good astrophotography tonight. I'm still new to it and this is my first try. First you can see Orion, and below it you can see the Seven Sisters.


Nice, I would try to get a bit clearer focus next time though, use live view 10x and manually focus on a star.  What settings did you use for this shot?


----------



## voyagerfan99

They were taken with the Canon 50mm at f/1.8 and a 15" exposure at ISO 800. I did use live view but had a hard time seeing anything when I magnified up the image. I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> They were taken with the Canon 50mm at f/1.8 and a 15" exposure at ISO 800. I did use live view but had a hard time seeing anything when I magnified up the image. I'll remember that for next time.


The best way is to focus on the brightest star in the sky, but it can be tricky.  You should look into image stacking as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I know you posted a good link to a guide on it. Mind posting it again?


----------



## spirit

Sheringham Beach on Christmas Eve



Sheringham Beach by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Sheringham Beach on Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> Sheringham Beach by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Awesome photo as usual Jason!


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Awesome photo as usual Jason!



I thought it was pretty awful..


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> I thought it was pretty awful..



Thanks... care to say why? After all, I feel that part of being a good photographer is to leave constructive feedback when you say you don't like work.


----------



## voyagerfan99

IMO, the water is too bright and the rocks are too dark.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Thanks... care to say why? After all, I feel that part of being a good photographer is to leave constructive feedback when you say you don't like work.



Horizon is not straight, Majorly over exposed in the most important part of the picture, Vignetting should have been fixed as it is quite strong and does not do the photo a favour, it is correctly composed, should have stood maybe 3 ish yards or so to your left so you still get the rocks but remove the distracting buildings on the left side of the photo. Appears to me that in the very front is out of focus, for a photo like this f/22 would be considerably better. The colors are considerably off as well.The vignetting really screws with the photo. 

Now if you are just a hobbyist who likes to go out do some snapshots than they are just fine. But truth be told that particular photo would be highly improved if you went manual or at least AP priority so you can get f/22. Basically since you have the D3200 you should've tripod-ed it, make sure the horizon is straight ( My camera has a built in horizon meter ) and since you shoot raw and process everything, I think it would have been vital too do some auto lens corrections to drop out that discoloration. I can see how over exposing the middle can look nice if keeping it in limits. But it just washes out the photos and causes far too much distraction. I remember you told me you prefer to spend time composing your shots rather than messing around with manual. That's fine manual isn't for everyone, but then really compose you're photos. One thing to try to get more sense of depth and wow factor is get lower to the ground. Anyone can see when you just stand and snap the picture, and people can also tell when you get in position and really compose the shot in angles others don't shoot.  Also for this shot going vertical also would have help. When I have photoshop re installed I will do some processes and just show you round about what I mean. I cannot really do anything with the images I save because they are low res jpegs but i'll give it a go anyway. And I'm not being a dick, i'm telling you what I find done wrong in the photo if you ever want to be taken as a serious photographer. I'm no saint myself but i've been going to school dedicated in photography for some time now and I have learned a lot. Next classes will be on Lightroom lol, right now I can only use photoshop..


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> I thought it was pretty awful..


This isn't a photo critique thread, it's simply a thread for people to share photos they took.  I don't believe he was looking for anyone to critique his photo, and even if he was there is a difference between constructive criticism and being rude.



> Horizon is not straight


While true, this is minor, it's maybe off by a couple degrees at most.



> Majorly over exposed in the most important part of the picture


Do you have a color calibrated IPS display?  I do, and while bright it's not "Majorly over exposed", there are just a few hot spots on the water near the beach and in the lower part of the sky. 



> Vignetting should have been fixed as it is quite strong and does not do the photo a favour


Vignetting was added in post processing, as you can tell this is not a camera artifact.  The use is completely in the mind of the person editing the photo, there's no right or wrong reason as to why it can't be in this photo.



> Appears to me that in the very front is out of focus, for a photo like this f/22 would be considerably better.


You do know that the highest apertures of lenses do not have the best IQ, right?  Most lenses have their peak IQ around f/8-f/14, and tapers off when wider or narrower.  Besides, using an f/22 aperture may not work if he does not have a tripod and would rather not have a high ISO.



> The colors are considerably off as well.The vignetting really screws with the photo.


It's slightly cool, but I wouldn't say the colors are considerably off, the vignetting only darkens area, it doesn't mess with the colors. 



> Now if you are just a hobbyist who likes to go out do some snapshots than they are just fine.


Again with being rude.



> But truth be told that particular photo would be highly improved if you went manual or at least AP priority so you can get f/22.


How do you know he didn't shoot Av?



> Basically since you have the D3200 you should've tripod-ed it, make sure the horizon is straight ( My camera has a built in horizon meter )


So does my Canon, but this photo can't be more than a few degrees off, and it's easy to make that mistake during the physical action of depressing the shutter button.



> And I'm not being a dick, i'm telling you what I find done wrong in the photo if you ever want to be taken as a serious photographer.


Yes you are, it's one thing if he asked for you to critique him.



> I'm no saint myself


This is obvious from your astrophotography photo thread.



> i've been going to school dedicated in photography for some time now and I have learned a lot.


That's great, except photography is an art, there's nothing right or wrong about how someone chooses to shoot and edit a photograph.


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> This isn't a photo critique thread, it's simply a thread for people to share photos they took.  I don't believe he was looking for anyone to critique his photo, and even if he was there is a difference between constructive criticism and being rude.



was just a impulse shock to what you said, didn't have time to write a lengthy post, look at the one correct one.


----------



## Ramodkk

NikonGuy said:


> should have stood maybe 3 ish yards or so to your left so you still get the rocks but remove the distracting buildings on the left side of the photo.



I don't think standing to the left 3 yards would've made any difference in this picture.


----------



## Geoff

Anyways...  Some of these might be repeats, but they are my personal favorite photos that I've shot recently.



Morning on Mt. Washington by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Above the Clouds by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Oakland Bridge by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Skyline from Central Park by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> was just a impulse shock to what you said, didn't have time to write a lengthy post, look at the one correct one.



Since that photo is hosted on Flickr, you should go look at the EXIF data.

You were pretty blunt (and rude) in your critique. Maye you should post some of your photos in this thread:

http://www.computerforum.com/189776-brutally-honest-critiques.html


----------



## Fatback

If your photography instructor hasn't taught you that there is no right or wrong a photo is edited or taken then they have failed their job. Every photographer has their style of shooting and editing and if you have seen any of Jason's photos before then you would know this goes along right with his style. I don't have a problem with critiques but there is a wrong way and a right way to go about it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> If your photography instructor hasn't taught you that there is no right or wrong a photo is edited or taken then they have failed their job. Every photographer has their style of shooting and editing and if you have seen any of Jason's photos before then you would know this goes along right with his style. I don't have a problem with critiques but there is a wrong way and a right way to go about it.



Well said :good: Just take a look around 500PX. Plenty of people overuse HDR and makes photos look like absolute crap. I personally have no specific style for photos, but sometimes I can get in that bad HDR niche with certain photos and blast out a few overdone HDR's.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well said :good: Just take a look around 500PX. Plenty of people overuse HDR and makes photos look like absolute crap. I personally have no specific style for photos, but sometimes I can get in that bad HDR niche with certain photos and blast out a few overdone HDR's.


I used to think I didn't have a style of photo either, until I looked on Instagram where I post my favorite photos and seeing them all side by side, and I can easily see how my photos differ from many other photographers.  Many love to have high saturation in their photos, while I tend to have mine give off a more natural look, which goes alone with a more subdued contrast.


----------



## spirit

Thanks guys. :good:



> it is correctly composed, should have stood maybe 3 ish yards or so to your left so you still get the rocks but remove the distracting buildings on the left side of the photo.


I think NikonGuy meant standing three yards to my right (not left) to cut the houses out. And yeah I agree with him on that. But I shot this with my lens at 10mm which is extremely wide - wanted to capture the view, so I think I probably would've still got them in anyway.



> Basically since you have the D3200 you should've tripod-ed it


Huh? 

OK so your D7100 has a horizon meter. That's excellent. Yes, I do struggle with holding the camera straight, that's me - not the camera. Saying that because I have a D3200 (that doesn't have a horizon meter) I must therefore always use a tripod when shooting is ridiculous. 



> Horizon is not straight


Photo looks straight enough to me. Did straighten it in Lightroom but squinting and looking hard it is perhaps a tiny bit off. 



> Majorly over exposed in the most important part of the picture


Exposure looks fine on my monitor and also Geoff's by the sound of it. Might be that your monitor is quite bright? Slight overexposure is often good on these kinds of shots - makes the water look smoother. 



> Vignetting should have been fixed as it is quite strong and does not do the photo a favour


Vignetting was added in post. I usually tend to add vignetting to slightly darken the edges. Just my style. You might not like that, but I do.



> I think it would have been vital too do some auto lens corrections to drop out that discoloration.


There is no discolouration. You weren't there on the day but honestly (hand on heart) that shot was taken at about midday and the light was starting to go dark. It was also taken on a beach and the cliffs were blocking the sunlight, so the light was a similar 'cool' tone as you see in the photo. Granted, I altered the white balance a bit and added some blue tones to make it a little cooler, but it did look a little like that.



> One thing to try to get more sense of depth and wow factor is get lower to the ground. Anyone can see when you just stand and snap the picture, and people can also tell when you get in position and really compose the shot in angles others don't shoot.


Clearly you didn't because I was crouched on the ground. Look at the rocks. Think they'd be that low if I just stood up and shot? I usually tend to crouch down. 

10mm focal length may also be making you think that I stood up - makes the rocks look a little higher than they perhaps were (I guess?) but unless you think I'm about 3 feet tall then I think it's obvious to see that the rocks are quite low so I might have been crouching, right?  



> Also for this shot going vertical also would have help


I don't think going vertical would've helped at all. This is a landscape shot after all. Also not a huge fan of shooting vertically. Just me I guess, maybe you like shooting portrait/vertical. 



> I'm no saint myself


Evident from the fact that I seem to remember you telling me on the Camera Forum that you got rid of your D3100 and upgraded to a D7100 purely because you didn't want to edit? And also having a huge go at me because I edit my photos? But it seems like you're editing now which is good - a sign of progression. 



> Now if you are just a hobbyist who likes to go out do some snapshots than they are just fine.


Thanks mate. I think that's how everybody, including you with your FujiFilm if I remember correctly, started out. 

And may I remind you that the difference between an amateur and a professional is that a professional gets paid. There is no difference in the quality of the work they do - just the money. 

I could be wrong but you are not a professional and therefore you are also a 'hobbyist'. And I am guessing that because you keep on asking people to buy your work on 500px you aren't selling as many as you'd like to? 





Geoff said:


> Anyways...  Some of these might be repeats, but they are my personal favorite photos that I've shot recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning on Mt. Washington by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Above the Clouds by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Geoff, these are two are lovely! :good: 



Fatback said:


> If your photography instructor hasn't taught you that there is no right or wrong a photo is edited or taken then they have failed their job. Every photographer has their style of shooting and editing and if you have seen any of Jason's photos before then you would know this goes along right with his style. I don't have a problem with critiques but there is a wrong way and a right way to go about it.



100% agree.

Clearly Dale has seen over the years that I like to add vignetting which makes my photos recognisable to him. And I've seen that Dale has his own style too which I really like but thanks to that I can recognise that they are his photos. I have a friend who tends to add quite a lot of magenta tone to his photos. Most photographers tend to have a certain style. 


Right gonna buy a Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 tomorrow - time to replace the kit lens (which is not always auto-focusing now) and get a lens that's good in low light. Watch this space for some slightly wonky, low light photos shot hand-held with vignetting added in Lightroom taken in auto mode! :good:


----------



## Punk

Hey Nikon, you have to remember that photography has no rules, just like any other art. While you can use them, these rules often leads you into creating the same postcard photos. 

While I didn't like Jason's photo that much I love how each of his photo have something that only him has. The way he shoots them, process them, that's Jason. That, to me is the most important part of the photography.

And this is also why I didn't study photography, I hate how you're taught to produce something within rules.

Geoff on the first pic I would have had less sky, I think you went for the 1/3 2/3 rule?


----------



## NikonGuy

Ramodkk said:


> I don't think standing to the left 3 yards would've made any difference in this picture.





spirit said:


> Thanks guys. :good:
> 
> 
> I think NikonGuy meant standing three yards to my right (not left) to cut the houses out. And yeah I agree with him on that. But I shot this with my lens at 10mm which is extremely wide - wanted to capture the view, so I think I probably would've still got them in anyway.
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> OK so your D7100 has a horizon meter. That's excellent. Yes, I do struggle with holding the camera straight, that's me - not the camera. Saying that because I have a D3200 (that doesn't have a horizon meter) I must therefore always use a tripod when shooting is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Photo looks straight enough to me. Did straighten it in Lightroom but squinting and looking hard it is perhaps a tiny bit off.
> 
> 
> Exposure looks fine on my monitor and also Geoff's by the sound of it. Might be that your monitor is quite bright? Slight overexposure is often good on these kinds of shots - makes the water look smoother.
> 
> 
> Vignetting was added in post. I usually tend to add vignetting to slightly darken the edges. Just my style. You might not like that, but I do.
> 
> 
> There is no discolouration. You weren't there on the day but honestly (hand on heart) that shot was taken at about midday and the light was starting to go dark. It was also taken on a beach and the cliffs were blocking the sunlight, so the light was a similar 'cool' tone as you see in the photo. Granted, I altered the white balance a bit and added some blue tones to make it a little cooler, but it did look a little like that.
> 
> 
> Clearly you didn't because I was crouched on the ground. Look at the rocks. Think they'd be that low if I just stood up and shot? I usually tend to crouch down.
> 
> 10mm focal length may also be making you think that I stood up - makes the rocks look a little higher than they perhaps were (I guess?) but unless you think I'm about 3 feet tall then I think it's obvious to see that the rocks are quite low so I might have been crouching, right?
> 
> 
> I don't think going vertical would've helped at all. This is a landscape shot after all. Also not a huge fan of shooting vertically. Just me I guess, maybe you like shooting portrait/vertical.
> 
> 
> Evident from the fact that I seem to remember you telling me on the Camera Forum that you got rid of your D3100 and upgraded to a D7100 purely because you didn't want to edit? And also having a huge go at me because I edit my photos? But it seems like you're editing now which is good - a sign of progression.
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. I think that's how everybody, including you with your FujiFilm if I remember correctly, started out.
> 
> And may I remind you that the difference between an amateur and a professional is that a professional gets paid. There is no difference in the quality of the work they do - just the money.
> 
> I could be wrong but you are not a professional and therefore you are also a 'hobbyist'. And I am guessing that because you keep on asking people to buy your work on 500px you aren't selling as many as you'd like to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff, these are two are lovely! :good:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree.
> 
> Clearly Dale has seen over the years that I like to add vignetting which makes my photos recognisable to him. And I've seen that Dale has his own style too which I really like but thanks to that I can recognise that they are his photos. I have a friend who tends to add quite a lot of magenta tone to his photos. Most photographers tend to have a certain style.
> 
> 
> Right gonna buy a Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 tomorrow - time to replace the kit lens (which is not always auto-focusing now) and get a lens that's good in low light. Watch this space for some slightly wonky, low light photos shot hand-held with vignetting added in Lightroom taken in auto mode! :good:


The ONLY reason I said tripod is because A, easier to get straight, but the main reason I said tripod is because I said f/22. Your shutter speed was already at 120th. at f/22, the ONLY way you would get to HOLD your camera is by bumping iso way up, and the D3200 does not have the best noise handling. So *If you would have used a tripod you could have possible been straighter, AND you could have used f/22 at iso 100 keeping noise way down.* Dont be going through what I say and taking it out of context please. Also, I have not asked for people to buy anything for sometimes, look at the date of the photos where that is. Also, Yes I am now a " local " professional in your terms because yes I am getting hired for all kinda of shoots. Also, yes I'm looking where the rocks are, and when I mean low I mean like camera tilted up a little and being just inches of the ground. And i NEVER said ANYTHING EVER about EVER selling my 3100 and getting the 7100 because I didn't want to edit, WHAT? Are we now going with lies? And no, it is quite over exposed. A lot of people purposely lightly over expose, but in a way that you can still see details. Also yes there is discoloration caused by the vignetting. It goes quite far to the middle of the photo because it is so large. It creates a blue tint over most of the image. When I say colors are messed up its because between the vastly over exposed sky and vignetting, you have 2 very strong tone changes. I could give 2 craps less how any shoots and their style. I'm saying this over the stand point that if you ever wanted to sell a photo such as this, it would never ever get to any professional company. They have strict guidelines as to have a photo has to be, and this photo would most likely not even be accepted on dreamstine.com. I know there are no " rules " to photography in general. But in the professional business there is. And Jason on his flickr saying photography is his passion but yet he seems to refuse to make any effort to better himself, but rather keep thinking hes doing great with auto mode, raw, and lightroom. He can like it that's all good and fine, anyone can like it that's good and fine. But i'm pointing out what I would change if I would have shot it and used it for professional use. Oh, almost forgot. You should SERIOUSLY consider going and checking how may landscape photographers go vertical semi often. There are so many way vertical can help. And in that scene I see at least 5 vertical shots that would be amazing. Shoot how you like, but whether people like the style or not, if you really want to move on in photography and want to ever move to a professional audience, well that's a while away at the rate you don't want to change. The photos on my 500px btw are coming down because they were tablet edits and I'll have PS soon again where I can drop the noise.


----------



## Punk

NikonGuy said:


> I could give 2 craps less how any shoots and their style. I'm saying this over the stand point that if you ever wanted to sell a photo such as this, it would never ever get to any professional company. They have strict guidelines as to have a photo has to be, and this photo would most likely not even be accepted on dreamstine.com. I know there are no " rules " to photography in general. But in the professional business there is. And Jason on his flickr saying photography is his passion but yet he seems to refuse to make any effort to better himself, but rather keep thinking hes doing great with auto mode, raw, and lightroom. He can like it that's all good and fine, anyone can like it that's good and fine. But i'm pointing out what I would change if I would have shot it and used it for professional use.



You really sound like a jerk there. What tells you he wants to be professional? Follow guidelines, that's not art. His composition have gotten better, that's what we've been saying.
Most of us hobbyist here are not taking photos to sell, rather for the fun of it. I just hate people like you that only think $$$, photography is not about that. And don't give me the crap about getting better if we follow those "professional" rules.


----------



## spirit

So you are aware, I don't shoot in full automatic. I shoot in Program Auto which allows me to have more control and change the ISO to suit and the exposure EV too whilst automatically setting the shutter speed and aperture (as I'm sure you know). And I will shoot in a manual mode if I have to, usually if I want to use a set shutter speed [often for a long exposure]. 

I have also been shooting more in full manual lately too and beginning to experiment with changing the aperture and selecting it myself and so on but I don't shoot in full manual 100% of the time, and nor do most of the photography enthusiasts on here. See my shots here: http://www.computerforum.com/29533-official-post-your-pictures-thread-694.html#post1952028 most of these were shot in a manual mode whether it be shutter priority or full manual. But just because I don't shoot in full manual all of the time doesn't mean that I don't have a (fairly basic) understanding of the effect that changing camera settings can have. I'm still learning after all! Not going to deny it for a minute! 

When I get my 17-50 f/2.8 I'll probably be shooting in aperture priority a lot more to try out using f/2.8 which is an aperture that I've never been able to use before due to hardware limitations of my lenses. 

But shooting in manual modes all the time doesn't make you a good photographer. There's more to it than that and photography doesn't end when after you've pressed the shutter, as you know. What I do on the computer you might not like, and I accept that, but there you go. Looking on your 500px there are things about your photos that I'm not mad keen on, and there are some things I like about what you have done and that is the way it is. 

But I'm not attacking you for it or telling you what you are doing is necessarily 'wrong' because at the end of the day if you didn't like what you were doing or if you thought it was wrong or you thought you were going to receive blunt and insulting negative feedback, you wouldn't be doing it or putting it on the internet to show other people. 

And when feedback is asked for, it needs to be given in a constructive way. If you want to go into great depth about photography critique we have a thread for it. 

Think about it like that. 

(For the record the photo was taken at ISO 100 by the way, you can look at the EXIF data on Flickr to see the settings).


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> The ONLY reason I said tripod is because A, easier to get straight, but the main reason I said tripod is because I said f/22. Your shutter speed was already at 120th. at f/22, the ONLY way you would get to HOLD your camera is by bumping iso way up, and the D3200 does not have the best noise handling. So *If you would have used a tripod you could have possible been straighter, AND you could have used f/22 at iso 100 keeping noise way down.*


Why do you think he has to shoot at f/22?  As I said earlier, the peak IQ of most lenses is around f/8-f/14.  Granted f/22 would allow for more of the photo to be in focus, the areas in focus will be softer than if shot at f/8-f/14.

I fail to see why you think there is only one way to capture a photo like this.  Maybe he didn't have or want to carry around a tripod with him?  Maybe he doesn't want motion blur?  Not everyone wants to shoot at a slow shutter speed and use a tripod for every shot.


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Why do you think he has to shoot at f/22?  As I said earlier, the peak IQ of most lenses is around f/8-f/14.  Granted f/22 would allow for more of the photo to be in focus, the areas in focus will be softer than if shot at f/8-f/14.
> 
> I fail to see why you think there is only one way to capture a photo like this.  Maybe he didn't have or want to carry around a tripod with him?  Maybe he doesn't want motion blur?  *Not everyone wants to shoot at a slow shutter speed and use a tripod for every shot*.



One way? I see at least 30 different way to shoot it. And if i was there it would probably be even more. And you all are taking suggestion for this photo as if i said it was for everything, which is total and completely bullshit. 

*Saying that completely takes the credibility out of your post because you generalize everything I say and there is a no one of a decent discussion that way.*

To all, did I come of as a dick and being rude, I admit it and I apologize I didnt mean too come off that harsh. And my first comment was uncalled for. But thats no reason to take everything I say way ojt of context and say crap im not saying, but that you are purposly making out of it.


----------



## spirit

Alright guys let's move on.... apology accepted and sorry if I kind of pounced on you with my first reply.


----------



## Jamebonds1

NikonGuy said:


> The ONLY reason I said tripod is because A, easier to get straight, but the main reason I said tripod is because I said f/22. Your shutter speed was already at 120th. at f/22, the ONLY way you would get to HOLD your camera is by bumping iso way up, and the D3200 does not have the best noise handling. So *If you would have used a tripod you could have possible been straighter, AND you could have used f/22 at iso 100 keeping noise way down.*



That is ridiculous.  It is like you are critic only one camera other than your own Nikon camera.  You all people should know that all camera have issue "the bigger pixel the bigger noise".  That applied to all Nikon and Canon.  If your hand are always shake then surely using tripod for better shot at daylight.  But if your hand are fine, then don't bring tripod and shoot at daylight.  I ever can shot better picture with my hand at 100 ISO during daylight.


----------



## Geoff

Went for a quick hike around a nearby lake, here's one of the shots



Blue Sky by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't see the lake


----------



## spirit

Went for a hike around a lake... took a shot of the sky...


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't see the lake





spirit said:


> Went for a hike around a lake... took a shot of the sky...





That's the only photo I edited yet


----------



## Punk

Went for a quick walk around my town


----------



## G80FTW

This is a very old picture I took with a not so good camera and just now thought I would spice it up a bit by mixing it with a picture I took of the moon during the day:





There was actually alot of noise from the low quality camera, however the noise doesnt really show in the bright white clouds and the picture I overlayed for the sky was taken with my Nikon so it was much higher quality. So all in all, I think I effectively increased the IQ of the picture 

And this is another picture I decided to add to. Thought I would make use of my lightning pictures, though they arnt very good. This was the only picture I had that I thought could use a nice bolt:


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Went for a quick walk around my town


Lovely lighting. I like how the mountains look quite dark against that warm light! Looks very peaceful too.


----------



## NikonGuy

G80FTW said:


> This is a very old picture I took with a not so good camera and just now thought I would spice it up a bit by mixing it with a picture I took of the moon during the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was actually alot of noise from the low quality camera, however the noise doesnt really show in the bright white clouds and the picture I overlayed for the sky was taken with my Nikon so it was much higher quality. So all in all, I think I effectively increased the IQ of the picture
> 
> And this is another picture I decided to add to. Thought I would make use of my lightning pictures, though they arnt very good. This was the only picture I had that I thought could use a nice bolt:



I actually really like them. While they aren't " high quality " in terms of noise, or detail, or color etc. They both still are really awesome. Just the size of the moon in the clouds there, good job on both :good:


----------



## G80FTW

NikonGuy said:


> I actually really like them. While they aren't " high quality " in terms of noise, or detail, or color etc. They both still are really awesome. Just the size of the moon in the clouds there, good job on both :good:



Thank you. I actually think i am going to start a new folder just for skies. And fill it up. I love changing the skies in some of my pictures. Its ultra easy and can sometimes make the image even better.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Lovely lighting. I like how the mountains look quite dark against that warm light! Looks very peaceful too.



Thanks! I'm not 100% pleased with how the HDR turned out but that's pretty close to what I was seeing that afternoon


----------



## NikonGuy

I did over expose this one on propose,( ^ ) But even in pos the clouds seem to have an unrealistic blue I can't remove?.. Plus looks grainy to me. What do you guys think? 





This is the only one I actually really like. ( ^ )





Seems to me like the corn just isn't focus, you can't tell anything apart? ( ^ )





Here I could only get the clouds to look dramatic, but it took away color of the corn messing it up. ( ^ )





Here it seems far to yellow, am I correct? ( ^ )





If you would not know this is a day time shot, Would it pass as a night shot? ( ^ )





Also again, Too yellow?


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Thanks! I'm not 100% pleased with how the HDR turned out but that's pretty close to what I was seeing that afternoon


Didn't even notice these were HDR. Nicely done! :good:



NikonGuy said:


> I did over expose this one on propose,( ^ ) But even in pos the clouds seem to have an unrealistic blue I can't remove?.. Plus looks grainy to me. What do you guys think?


Looks fine to me - doesn't seem grainy but I am looking at a small/resized version of your photo after all. What settings did you use?

It also doesn't look overexposed at all to me. How bright is your monitor if you think that is overexposed?  

And I quite like the blue in the clouds but if you don't you can probably use the colour channels tool in Lightroom to try and remove it or adjust the white balance a bit.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Didn't even notice these were HDR. Nicely done! :good:
> 
> 
> Looks fine to me - doesn't seem grainy but I am looking at a small/resized version of your photo after all. What settings did you use?
> 
> It also doesn't look overexposed at all to me. How bright is your monitor if you think that is overexposed?
> 
> And I quite like the blue in the clouds but if you don't you can probably use the colour channels tool in Lightroom to try and remove it or adjust the white balance a bit.



F/22 1/20th sec at Iso 100 Tripoded. It is not that I personally don't like the blue, I just have a notion in me that people don't like it if it doesn't look 100% real? Personally, I like the style, I like going beyond what you just see everyday. Just that does not matter is the rest of the world doesn't. ?


----------



## spirit

Well like we've all told you, each photographer/person has their own taste. Some people love photos that look surreal and some hate them. What you need to do when you edit is not necessarily edit for other people, but edit for yourself. Edit the photos in the way you like and edit the photos how you like them. Obviously take on-board feedback to improve, but I think editing to please everybody who might look at your photos isn't going to happen because at the end of the day people have different tastes.

Another good thing to do is try new editing techniques. If you edit in one way and it doesn't work for you, try another.

It's not true at all that everybody will dislike your photos if they don't look 100% real, but there will be some people who will because everybody has their own taste after all. Ben (Punk) for example hates spot colour and prefers the more natural look, whereas I like spot colour because I think it is creative if it's done well. Ben disliking spot colour doesn't stop me or other people doing it. And then there's the never-ending HDR debate. Photography is an art after all. 

Your photo looks realistic enough to me to be honest and it certainly isn't over-edited or a mess. I'd say it is edited well and doesn't look overexposed or grainy to me. :good:


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Your photo looks realistic enough to me to be honest and it certainly isn't over-edited or a mess. I'd say it is edited well and doesn't look overexposed or grainy to me. :good:



Thank you. If you have a moment, what about the other photos?


----------



## spirit

The first and second ones are definitely my favourites. I like the composition and leading lines in both. The second one looks a little underexposed to me and there is perhaps a tiny bit too much contrast but adjust that and it'll be a stunner. Sky looks good and the cloud formation looks dramatic which makes the photo interesting.

I'm not too hot on the third one but that's probably just the subject matter. Seems like there is too much contrast to me and it may be a little underexposed again (or just dark because of the contrast) but it looks like it's in focus, but again difficult to tell when looking at a resized version. 

I prefer the fifth to the fourth - I think your composition in the fifth one is probably better. Sky looks fairly dramatic again and I like that but again too much contrast I think. You are right the white balance is perhaps a bit on the warm side, could try adjusting it to make it a tiny bit cooler but I don't think it's warm as you seem to think it is.

I can see what you've done in the sixth one - guess you could pass it off as a night shot if you didn't know it was taken in daylight. 

And the final one is nice - I like how the pier enters the frame from the right and goes into the centre of the shot. Your composition is good and I like the tones in that one too. On my monitor it does seem perhaps a tiny bit underexposed though and the contrast seems quite high but you do get nice those nice blues in the sky as a result. What I tend to do to get nice blues in skies is play around with the tone curve and reduce the highlights, not increase the contrast. 

I think the first, second and last are definitely my favourite photos because I prefer the subjects and I think your editing and composition are better in those shots.


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> F/22 1/20th sec at Iso 100 Tripoded. It is not that I personally don't like the blue, I just have a notion in me that people don't like it if it doesn't look 100% real? Personally, I like the style, I like going beyond what you just see everyday. Just that does not matter is the rest of the world doesn't. ?


Most people don't like photos that look 100% real.  Could you imagine portrait shots that are not edited at all?  IMO, editing photos is what makes people really appreciate them as they see things they recognize yet it looks new to them.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> The first and second ones are definitely my favourites. I like the composition and leading lines in both. The second one looks a little underexposed to me and there is perhaps a tiny bit too much contrast but adjust that and it'll be a stunner. Sky looks good and the cloud formation looks dramatic which makes the photo interesting.
> 
> I'm not too hot on the third one but that's probably just the subject matter. Seems like there is too much contrast to me and it may be a little underexposed again (or just dark because of the contrast) but it looks like it's in focus, but again difficult to tell when looking at a resized version.
> 
> I prefer the fifth to the fourth - I think your composition in the fifth one is probably better. Sky looks fairly dramatic again and I like that but again too much contrast I think. You are right the white balance is perhaps a bit on the warm side, could try adjusting it to make it a tiny bit cooler but I don't think it's warm as you seem to think it is.
> 
> I can see what you've done in the sixth one - guess you could pass it off as a night shot if you didn't know it was taken in daylight.
> 
> And the final one is nice - I like how the pier enters the frame from the right and goes into the centre of the shot. Your composition is good and I like the tones in that one too. On my monitor it does seem perhaps a tiny bit underexposed though and the contrast seems quite high but you do get nice those nice blues in the sky as a result. What I tend to do to get nice blues in skies is play around with the tone curve and reduce the highlights, not increase the contrast.
> 
> I think the first, second and last are definitely my favourite photos because I prefer the subjects and I think your editing and composition are better in those shots.



I just viewed them here on the tablet and you are right, the 2nd one is underexposed, on my laptop it looked just right lol. I will fix it. The others too. Thanks


----------



## spirit

Yeah once you get 'em fixed they'll look sweet! :good:


----------



## NikonGuy

Would you say this is better? I removed a tiny bit of contrast and upped exposure a very little. With that the clouds did loose some definition, but the over all exposure is clearer.


----------



## spirit

Yes certainly a good improvement, I can see detail in the pier now, but I still feel it could do with a bit more exposure unless you want to keep it darker for a more dramatic mood.

Either way it looks good!


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Yes certainly a good improvement, I can see detail in the pier now, but I still feel it could do with a bit more exposure unless you want to keep it darker for a more dramatic mood.
> 
> Either way it looks good!



Thanks, yes personally I like the dramatic darker moods generally.. :good:


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Thanks, yes personally I like the dramatic darker moods generally.. :good:


Perhaps use the exposure brush to lighten up the dock, while keeping the sky dark?


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Perhaps use the exposure brush to lighten up the dock, while keeping the sky dark?



I assume you talk about lightroom now correct?


----------



## spirit

Think he may be referring to Photoshop. In Lightroom (5) you could use the Radial Blur tool to alter the exposure of one area of the photo.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Think he may be referring to Photoshop. In Lightroom (5) you could use the Radial Blur tool to alter the exposure of one area of the photo.



I never found any brush like that in the RAW part of PS. There are other tools but in lightroom there is a brush. Not blur, just a regular brush that would do what he described. IDK lol


----------



## spirit

The radial filter doesn't actually blur... more like separate. If you have Lightroom 5 have a play with the Radial Filter and see what you think.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> The radial filter doesn't actually blur... more like separate. If you have Lightroom 5 have a play with the Radial Filter and see what you think.



You said blur not filter . Gotta be technical . Yes I have have LR5 and I know exactly which brush you mean


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> I assume you talk about lightroom now correct?





NikonGuy said:


> I never found any brush like that in the RAW part of PS. There are other tools but in lightroom there is a brush. Not blur, just a regular brush that would do what he described. IDK lol


It's in the RAW camera filter in Photoshop.  Only available for RAW files (which I hope you use), or can be used on JPGs in the latest Photoshop CC update.


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> You said blur not filter . Gotta be technical . Yes I have have LR5 and I know exactly which brush you mean



Yeah sorry about that. I'v been calling it the Radial Blur ever since LR5 came out and I don't know why!


----------



## spirit

This photo was taken in 1972 by my grandfather (Geoff Johnson - obviously not the one on this forum! They just so happen to share the same name!) on an old slide transparency camera in Finland whilst cold-weather testing the Austin Allegro with British Leyland. Not sure what the make or model of the camera was.

The slide was scanned into the computer as a JPEG (hence for the quality loss in the upper right, that's probably because I had to edit a fairly low-res file - sorry, but not much I can do about that!  ) and then I cleaned it up in Photoshop and made some tweaks in Lightroom 5.



'A Snowy Blast from the Past!' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> This photo was taken in 1972 by my grandfather (Geoff Johnson - obviously not the one on this forum! They just so happen to share the same name!) on an old slide transparency camera in Finland whilst cold-weather testing the Austin Allegro with British Leyland. Not sure what the make or model of the camera was.
> 
> The slide was scanned into the computer as a JPEG (hence for the quality loss in the upper right, that's probably because I had to edit a fairly low-res file - sorry, but not much I can do about that!  ) and then I cleaned it up in Photoshop and made some tweaks in Lightroom 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 'A Snowy Blast from the Past!' by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


Wow what a coincidence!  My family did come from Sweden and England though, so I guess my name is more common over there


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Wow what a coincidence!  My family did come from Sweden and England though, so I guess my name is more common over there



Even more of a coincidence that you are both into photography, computers and cars!


----------



## NikonGuy

Why not?


----------



## Geoff

Train in Winter by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Icicles by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Ice Castle at Dusk by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Icicles by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## NikonGuy

Nice Geoff!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very cool Geoff :good:


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Nice Geoff!





voyagerfan99 said:


> Very cool Geoff :good:


Thanks!  I've never been to an ice castle before, if you ever feel like driving up to Lincoln, NH it's a great sight!


----------



## G80FTW

My mom just resided her house and wanted me to take before and after pictures, so I did. Wanted to get a good night shot of it after, couldnt hold the shutter down for longer than 2.5 minutes though so this is as bright as I really cared to go haha


----------



## Punk

G80FTW said:


> My mom just resided her house and wanted me to take before and after pictures, so I did. Wanted to get a good night shot of it after, couldnt hold the shutter down for longer than 2.5 minutes though so this is as bright as I really cared to go haha



Don't you have a bulb mode? Press once your shutter opens, press again it closes. Or buy a remote control (20$) for the same mode 


EDIT:
Geoff those ice shots are outstanding! Well done!


----------



## Geoff

Thanks guys!  One more:



Icicles by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Thanks guys!  One more:
> 
> 
> 
> Icicles by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



That's my fav Geoff!


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> That's my fav Geoff!


Mine too, so I re-edited it


----------



## Geoff

Taken in the middle of town during the blizzard



Quiet Town by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Various ones of school and Surface Pros and classic American cars over the past month. 



Snowy Morning at Wymondham High Academy by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Snowy Morning at Wymondham High Academy by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Surface Pros by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Surface Pros by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Beetle and Dodge by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Dodge Pickup Truck by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Ford Bonnet by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Dodge Pickup Truck by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Alloys! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Thunderbird! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Haven't seen activity in a while on this forum!

If you want, you can make a new tourny. I'll try and make this thing work like it used to


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Haven't seen activity in a while on this forum!
> 
> If you want, you can make a new tourny. I'll try and make this thing work like it used to



Yeah I've been very busy lately - school, lots of IT management at school, girlfriend etc etc. 

I'll have a think about a new tourney - would be good to get one going again.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah I've been very busy lately - school, lots of IT management at school, girlfriend etc etc.
> 
> I'll have a think about a new tourney - would be good to get one going again.



Same here, haven't taken a picture in a while actually...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Same here, haven't taken a picture in a while actually...



A lot of the photos I've taken so far in 2015 have been IT ones for the school so not really very interesting for those outside of school haha.  

I'm off to Yorkshire the week after next on a geography trip and hope to get some lovely landscapes up there if the weather is OK and then I'm off to Seattle, USA in April so there's a nice change of scenery.  Also going to Wales this summer and maybe stopping off at Chester Zoo on the way so I'm sure my photos will become more interesting again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just got a remote timer. Yesterday was the first time I've had to pull out my camera just to see how it works.


----------



## Geoff

Road Less Traveled by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Untouched by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## jamesd1981

Finally got a dslr the other day went for the Nikon D3300.

Just looking for feedback on some early shots, I am still very inconsistent with choosing settings, but determined not to use the auto or guide features.


----------



## Geoff

From my trip last weekend to DC



DC Metro by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## z3r0

First photo with the Canon 350D I got today in the mail. A fish in my aquarium. 



IMG_5678 by whitemountainstudios, on Flickr


----------



## C4C

Going to Japan for a week, in 3 weeks from Saturday (April 4-5 are travel days).. 

Super excited and I hope to get some great pictures to bring back for review.. If you want, my VSCO portfolio is here: www.97tp.vsco.co


----------



## spirit

Nice! I look forward to seeing them! I'm off to Seattle where you are in April so I'll get some nice shots of your city (if Microsoft will let me have some 'photography time'! )

If you have Flickr I will follow you. The photos of the cars on the link you posted are good! 

Here are some recent ones from me. Mostly landscapes of beaches with the Sigma 10-20 but the final two are taken with the Sigma 17-50 at f/2.8. Really loving using these lenses - they seem to be the 'perfect pair' for what I tend to do! 



Blickling Lake by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Blickling Lake by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Flamborough Head by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Arch at Flamborough by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Arch at Flamborough by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



North York Moors by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Holderness Coast by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Flamborough Head Lighthouse by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Holkham by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Holkham by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Holkham by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



25th Anniversary by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Daffodils by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Some more from me - this time mainly sculptures in Norwich Cathedral taken with the 17-50 f/2.8 but the shot of the nave below was done with the 10-20mm at 10mm. 



Norwich Cathedral Nave (HDR &amp; Tonemapped) by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr

^ Unfortunate about the people but oh well. 



Norwich Sculptures by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Norwich Sculptures by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Norwich Sculptures by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Norwich Sculptures by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## z3r0

^ Great photos!

Here's one of the more difficult fish in my aquarium. Still..a goldfish. 



Goldfish 2 by whitemountainstudios, on Flickr

...and I went to clean the outside of the window with some Windex. It froze instantly. Made for a cool picture.



Frozen Windex by whitemountainstudios, on Flickr

...and another fish photo...



Goldfish 3 by whitemountainstudios, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

TOP TIP: If you're ever in London and find yourself wondering which exit to come out of at Westminster Tube Station, come out of the Bridge Street (North) exit for the best exit in the world! There's nothing like walking up those steps and then being greeted with this view!  



The Best Exit In The World? by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Finally got back to photography 








> "And when I see the smoke around
> I feel like I'm not from humankind down there
> I feel like glaciers are my eyes
> And mountains are my head
> My heart is ocean
> [...]
> I had this dream, our planet surviving
> The guiding stars always glowing
> And all the wealths
> The fates of the countries
> They're all rebuilding at the same time
> I never fell and always believed it
> We could evolve and get older
> Open thy eyes and let all this flow in
> Now see a new hope is growing inside" Gojira


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Finally got back to photography


Is that smog or fog?


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> Is that smog or fog?



Pollution... Kind of a paradox when you know that people go to these places to seek fresh air...

This is the coming from the trail of ships that go to Le Havre.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Punk said:


> Pollution... Kind of a paradox when you know that people go to these places to seek fresh air...
> 
> This is the coming from the trail of ships that go to Le Havre.



So it's smog then


----------



## C4C

www.97tp.vsco.co

All my photos edited through VSCO filters (and custom correction). I have a few with Photoshop and Lightroom that I need to get around to uploading.

Spirit: Make sure to get out to Gasworks Park if you can. Tons of fun photography.. Bellevue (you'll most likely be there since 7 buildings + the store are there) looks nice at sunset though because it overlooks Seattle


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> www.97tp.vsco.co
> 
> All my photos edited through VSCO filters (and custom correction). I have a few with Photoshop and Lightroom that I need to get around to uploading.
> 
> Spirit: Make sure to get out to Gasworks Park if you can. Tons of fun photography.. Bellevue (you'll most likely be there since 7 buildings + the store are there) looks nice at sunset though because it overlooks Seattle


Why do you edit photos using a smartphone photo editor?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Because I'm pretty sure he doesn't own a DSLR.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Because I'm pretty sure he doesn't own a DSLR.



I think he actually has a Nikon D3100...


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> Why do you edit photos using a smartphone photo editor?



Uploading to Instagram... Makes the workflow a bit easier..



spirit said:


> I think he actually has a Nikon D3100...



Correct..


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> Uploading to Instagram... Makes the workflow a bit easier..
> 
> 
> 
> Correct..


So you edit your photos on VSCO, then upload them to Instagram.  You really aren't taking advantage of the capabilities of your DSLR.


----------



## C4C

Geoff said:


> So you edit your photos on VSCO, then upload them to Instagram.  You really aren't taking advantage of the capabilities of your DSLR.



I edit some of my photos for personal stuff and I'm building a website soon.. I really like using photoshop but when I sit down at my computer I'm usually doing homework/gaming and not editing. 

Plus my iPod camera has a bunch of dots under the outer lens (from dust/dirt) and it's atrocious.

The game will change when I get a smartphone


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> I edit some of my photos for personal stuff and I'm building a website soon.. I really like using photoshop but when I sit down at my computer I'm usually doing homework/gaming and not editing.



Uh...HELLO! You use your computer for whatever task you want to do. Editing is one of those


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> Uh...HELLO! You use your computer for whatever task you want to do. Editing is one of those



Hehehe my parents don't like it when I sit in front of the computer all the time, so then I end up going to my room to "edit" hahaha. New portfolio will have only photoshop edits. 

True that the picture gets heavily compressed when put through VSCO, it's literally worthless when it comes back out unless uploaded to Instagram.


----------



## Geoff

C4C said:


> True that the picture gets heavily compressed when put through VSCO, it's literally worthless when it comes back out unless uploaded to Instagram.


Which is why I was amazed that's how you edit photos from your DSLR


----------



## Geoff

American Spring by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



Live Simply by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr



DC Church by Geoff Johnson., on Flickr


----------



## spirit

I'm off to Seattle on Tuesday. I'll make sure I bring some good photos back! For the time being here are some recent ones from me.



Cow Tower at Spring by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Bishop Bridge by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Norwich Cathedral at Spring by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Adam and Eve Pub by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Forget-Me-Nots by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Ankur

Here are a couple clicks after a long time

Lost my Ankurpix flickr account, I used to sign in with gmail.




Pigeon next door by Ankur Jaiswar, on Flickr




Moon at 42x by Ankur Jaiswar, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

I like the moon shot, just a little over-exposed though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Ankur, nice to see you back!

That's unfortunate about your Flickr. I had a hard time transferring my account over to a usable Yahoo account I already had. PITA. Like the bord shot though :good:


----------



## Geoff

Around 2AM I was driving back from a photo shoot when I stumbled upon a house heavily involved in fire. After making sure everyone was out of the house and the fire department was on the way, I proceeded to snap a few photos.



Firefighter by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Dayumm! Hope everybody was OK? 

Some pics from Seattle.



Greenland from a Boeing 777 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Washington State from a Boeing 777 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Downtown Seattle by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Space Needle and EMP by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Downtown Seattle by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Downtown Seattle by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Downtown Seattle by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Downtown Seattle from the Space Needle by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Space Needle by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

So are you back from Seattle, or still out there? What's your impression of the US?


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> So are you back from Seattle, or still out there? What's your impression of the US?



I've been back since May 3rd - only just gotten round to posting the photos here. 

I loved America. Everybody in Seattle at least seemed really nice and friendly and there's a great atmosphere. I went out to Seattle to go to the Microsoft Global Educator Exchange in Redmond which is close-by. Hopefully one day I'll get a job at Microsoft and I can come back to Seattle. It has left me wanting to go to lots of other American cities now, too! :good: If only I had the money...


----------



## Geoff

Setting moon.



Moon Set by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> Setting moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Set by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



Nicely done!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks!


----------



## Punk

Been a long time...

Shot taken just before a thunderstorm, made contrast a little different than normal


----------



## spirit

Nice shot Ben, I'm liking the reflections! :good:

Rather than post all of my latest shots here I'll just post a link to my Flickr where they all are (I've taken a lot since I last posted here): https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/

My 50mm f/1.8G arrived today and I also have a 50mm f/1.4 on review for a couple of weeks as well as my 'new' Nikon F80 film camera to have a play with, so I'm starting to get back into my photography!


----------



## Geoff

Here are a few from my LG G4:



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yummy looking sammich! Saw that snapchat the other day.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yummy looking sammich! Saw that snapchat the other day.


It was so good!  Did you end up getting a new phone?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No, I'm saving my money for my car right now.


----------



## spirit

Geoff are you shooting RAW on your LG? I took some photos in RAW yesterday on Dad's Lumia 930 and was quite impressed with the results! :good:


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Geoff are you shooting RAW on your LG? I took some photos in RAW yesterday on Dad's Lumia 930 and was quite impressed with the results! :good:


These were all JPG.  Honestly, I really don't like the RAW photos.  There is so much work required to get them to look decent.  You need to manually correct the lens correction, as it has dark vignetting in the corners, images are a tad noisy even at ISO 100, they aren't very sharp, they are very dull, etc.  So even for a snapshot I have to tweak a ton of settings, plus you can't use HDR mode with RAW, which is a quick and easy way to get nice looking landscapes.

I really think RAW mode is a gimmick, I'd rather have a nicely processed JPG like the ones above straight out of the phone, than to have to deal with processing RAW files from a phone.  I do like the manual mode though, I'll probably mess around with 30 second exposures, shutter speed, and manual focus though.


----------



## spirit

So those are JPEGs straight out of the phone? They look great!

The RAW mode on the Lumia 930 seems decent enough. Will have to try it out properly one day, maybe try it with some landscapes or city scenes or something!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> So those are JPEGs straight out of the phone? They look great!
> 
> The RAW mode on the Lumia 930 seems decent enough. Will have to try it out properly one day, maybe try it with some landscapes or city scenes or something!


That they are!  No editing at all.


----------



## WhoX

Frankenstein Year 2007 - These were taken with a Sony DSC-H5 digital camera, the camera is around 9 years old.












Frankenstein & kids Year 2002 - These were taken with my first digital camera, a Hewlett Packard PhotoSmart 715.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> That they are!  No editing at all.



That's great! Smartphone cameras are really coming along now! :good:


----------



## Geoff

From a photo shoot last night:



Milky Way in New Hampshire by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> From a photo shoot last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Milky Way in New Hampshire by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



There ya go! Adding composition to the sky, very well executed!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> There ya go! Adding composition to the sky, very well executed!


Thanks!  This was a composite image as well of I believe 9 photos, after cropped it's a 63MP image


----------



## spirit

Fisheye lens Geoff?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Fisheye lens Geoff?



No, it's a composite (stitched together panoramic)


----------



## spirit

Ah right cool! Nicely done! :good:


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Fisheye lens Geoff?


It's 12 photos stitched together.  The PSD for the image is 1GB lol


----------



## Geoff

Another photo from my LG G4 today:



Wet Summer Afternoon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Spent the night on Mt. Washington, here's one of the sunrise photos from this morning:



Mt Washington Sunrise by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Very nice spot!

I would suggest an astrophoto here, should be awesome!


----------



## spirit

Thought I'd update!

Those who follow my Flickr and Twitter will be aware that I've been busy doing a lot of photography for school for the past week now. Photos of school proms and sports day are currently on my Flickr but for various reasons they may be removed shortly.

Moving on, on Friday July 3rd I was asked to participate in a TV interview with Head of Metropolitan Police officer, Sir Bernard Hogan-Howe which is airing on Sky News TV in the UK. You can find the interview on the Sky News website if you'd like to watch that. The interview was held at Sky TV in London, so whilst I was there I took some photos of Westminster (it has been very hot in the UK lately, walking around London in a suit in 30c heat is horrible!)

These are all with the Nikon D3200 and Sigma 10-20mm.



Big Ben! by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Big Ben! by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Jubilee Bridge by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Westminster from the Jubilee Bridge by Jason Brown, on Flickr



London Eye by Jason Brown, on Flickr



London Eye by Jason Brown, on Flickr



London Eye by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Whilst it was still hot we headed off to Happisburgh ('Haze borough') beach yesterday. This beach is local to me and is well known for having extremely fast rates of coastal erosion (some of the fastest in the country). We've all seen photos of houses in Happisburgh that have ended up on the beach or in the sea but nothing really prepares you for the shock of actually *seeing* people's homes collapsed on the beach or floating in the sea. You can find out more about Happisburgh online if you are interested.

I didn't want to carry my D-SLR and lenses around so instead I shot these using Dad's Nokia Lumia 930. Shot in DNG (RAW) and processed in Lightroom 6.1. I'm really impressed by the image quality of this smartphone! These are full resolution photos from the Lumia 930 so check them out! I think this goes to show what you can do with today's smartphones that shoot in RAW and software like Lightroom to process them! These files are 18.6MP. 

What you see in most of the photos below are remains of old sea defences which were destroyed in storm surges. 



Happisburgh, Norfolk (Shot with Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Happisburgh, Norfolk (Shot with Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Happisburgh, Norfolk (Shot with Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Happisburgh, Norfolk (Shot with Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Happisburgh, Norfolk (Shot with Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Finally, I thought I'd share some street photography in Norwich. I got my new Nikon 50mm f/1.8G lens a few weeks ago and tested it out in the city. Mounted on the D3200 you have a tiny little D-SLR ideal for taking candid shots in the city! This lens is pretty sharp!



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Some of you may have been aware that I've also been getting into film photography. I also shot some street scenes of Norwich on film using my Nikon F80 and the Nikon 50mm f/1.4 lens that I am borrowing. I didn't process the film myself, instead I went to a shop in Norwich who scanned it in TIFF format and burned the files to a CD for me. The TIFF scans are 6.3MP (3088x2048) and uncompressed, so pretty good quality and not bad for processing in Lightroom! You can tell the difference between the film scans and the digital files - the colours in the film scans are much more muted (which you can see looking at the other photos I've shot on film here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/sets/72157654899872359)



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 (Shot on Film) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 (Shot on Film) by Jason Brown, on Flickr



Norwich Street Scenes - June 21st 2015 (Shot on Film) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Very nice spot!
> 
> I would suggest an astrophoto here, should be awesome!


I really wanted to, I spent the night up there on Friday.  However clouds rolled in and I couldn't get any shots of the stars


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Moving on, on Friday July 3rd I was asked to participate in a TV interview with Head of Metropolitan Police officer, Sir Bernard Hogan-Howe which is airing on Sky News TV in the UK. You can find the interview on the Sky News website if you'd like to watch that. The interview was held at Sky TV in London,



Found it.

http://news.sky.com/story/1513076/police-skimming-the-surface-on-cybercrime


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1513076/police-skimming-the-surface-on-cybercrime



Indeed that is it.


----------



## Geoff

A couple more from my G4:



Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Another quick snap from my G4 while taking sunset and moonrise shots with my 5D.




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Almost looks like a stock photo Geoff


----------



## spirit

I see I can now like posts on the new CF!  Really nice shot Geoff, like the focus and the lighting!


----------



## ian

Geoff said:


> From a photo shoot last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milky Way in New Hampshire by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


I'm not familiar with new Hampshire, was that taken in a rural area?  Just curious how far away from a densely populated area you went to get a view like that.


Geoff said:


> Another photo from my LG G4 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet Summer Afternoon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


Nice photo for a phone,  when I was last looking at phones,  the g3 had the camera I liked the best on an android phone,  the photos are more natural looking.


----------



## Geoff

Last night was such a clear night, I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get some Milky Way shots!




Milky Way Rises by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




ian said:


> I'm not familiar with new Hampshire, was that taken in a rural area?  Just curious how far away from a densely populated area you went to get a view like that.


The photo you quoted was about 2 hours north of me in a rural NH town by the White Mountains.  The photo I just posted is actually about 45 minutes from a large city, but the shot was taken to the south which is far from any city.


----------



## ian

Geoff said:


> Milky Way Rises by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


Was that photo edited? 
I live in a major city and I would have to travel a lot more than two hours to see a sight like that.


----------



## Geoff

ian said:


> Was that photo edited?
> I live in a major city and I would have to travel a lot more than two hours to see a sight like that.


Oh yes, out of the camera it's still incredible but the colors don't pop nearly as much as they do in this photo.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a phenomenal shot Geoff. What were your settings and what lens did you use?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's a phenomenal shot Geoff. What were your settings and what lens did you use?


Thanks Travis!

5D Mark III w/ 24-70 2.8L
24mm | 15sec | f/2.8 | ISO 3200


----------



## spirit

Some of my favourite shots from over the past month.




RIAT 2015 - Vulcan XH558 and RAF Red Arrows (Final display at Fairford) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2015 - RAF Red Arrows by Jason Brown, on Flickr

Note, the photo of the castle below was taken at ISO 3200 handheld and there wasn't much noise reduction done on it. I didn't bring my tripod on holiday but luckily I have a 17-50mm f/2.8 and the D3200 turns out to be fairly good at ISO 3200. 




Caernarfon Castle by Twilight by Jason Brown, on Flickr




The View from Snowdon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




The View from Snowdon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Sunset over Cable Bay, Anglesey, Wales by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Caernarfon Castle and Snowdonia by Jason Brown, on Flickr




McDonnell Douglas F-4J Phantom by Jason Brown, on Flickr




F-15 Eagle by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Boeing B-52 Stratofortress by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Twilight Light Bokeh by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Hopefully upgrading from my D3200 to a D7200 (or whatever Nikon's highest-end APS-C D-SLR is at the time) soon.


----------



## ian

They are all great photos, I particularly like the sunset photo.


----------



## spirit

ian said:


> They are all great photos, I particularly like the sunset photo.


Thanks Ian!

Couple more of the susent if you liked them (taken in Wales):




Sunset over Cable Bay, Anglesey, Wales by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Sunset over Cable Bay, Anglesey, Wales by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Sunset over Cable Bay, Anglesey by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Sunset over Cable Bay, Anglesey by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Those are excellent sunset shots Jason!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Those are excellent sunset shots Jason!


Cheers man! Hopefully more good ones coming soon!

Don't forget I always post my latest shots to Flickr: http://flickr.com/jasonbrown2013


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Cheers man! Hopefully more good ones coming soon!
> 
> Don't forget I always post my latest shots to Flickr: http://flickr.com/jasonbrown2013


I already follow you!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I already follow you!


I know you do, was just putting that out there for other people. 

I need to look at my followers' photostreams more often I think.


----------



## spirit

Took this one yesterday evening, posted it on Flickr, woke up to find over 1,000 views and 57 favourites!




Pink Daisy Flowers (Explored) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

I went up north again to get another Milky Way shot last night:




Milky Way over Province Lake by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Another sweet shot Geoff


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Geoff said:


> I went up north again to get another Milky Way shot last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milky Way over Province Lake by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr[/QUOTRe



Really nice shot!!


----------



## Geoff

CrayonMuncher said:


> Really nice shot!!


Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

From my trip to NYC last month


----------



## Geoff

Supermoon Rises by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Geoff I really like the perspective in that shot!

Here are some of my favourites from the past month or so.

More on my Flickr: flickr.com/jasonbrown2013




Holy Trinity Church from the Avon, Stratford-upon-Avon (Shakespeare&#x27;s place of burial) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Tiger by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Stained Glass at Hampton Court Palace by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Trams in the Shed by Jason Brown, on Flickr




In the Shed by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Red Panda by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Ipswich Marina by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Ipswich Marina Panorama by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Ipswich Marina by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Felixstowe Port by Jason Brown, on Flickr




UK Skies! Felixstowe Headland by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Happisburgh Lighthouse by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Bricks on Happisburgh Beach by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Happisburgh Revetments by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not a fan of the red panda photo because it looks washed out. The rest are good.


----------



## Geoff

You really get around Jason!


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not a fan of the red panda photo because it looks washed out. The rest are good.





Geoff said:


> You really get around Jason!


Cheers guys! I'm heading back out to Stratford-upon-Avon today to go on a canal boat down the River Avon, hence why I'm up at 4.30am - gotta be there for 8.30am and it's about a 3 hour drive!  Will post the photos I take!


----------



## spirit

Some photos from my narrowboat trip down the River Avon on the 3rd. 




Moored at Bidford-on-Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Welford Bridge, Welford-on-Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Welford Bridge, Welford-on-Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Avon by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

From my G4 today:




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Went out for 2-1/2 hours and 70 miles of driving and fall photography




_MG_3867 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_3849 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_3835 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_3824 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_3872 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Thanks for the invite   Just kidding, nice photos


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Thanks for the invite   Just kidding, nice photos


It was kind of a last minute thing just around the area. Yes I drove 70 miles, but it was all around my local area


----------



## Origin Saint

After joining Flikr today, I came across a question:  Why is there no Computer Forum group on Flikr??

With you guys on here doing photography as a serious hobby or profession/side job, I would have imagined we'd have one set up by now.  If there indeed isn't a Flikr group for the forum, consider this my formal request for someone of authority to create one!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> After joining Flikr today, I came across a question:  Why is there no Computer Forum group on Flikr??
> 
> With you guys on here doing photography as a serious hobby or profession/side job, I would have imagined we'd have one set up by now.  If there indeed isn't a Flikr group for the forum, consider this my formal request for someone of authority to create one!


Okay I created one. It's invite only.

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## spirit

Not all of us have Flickr but I have accepted Travis' invite to the group. Geoff has a Flickr account too. Not sure who else here does. Some members like Omar certainly did, not sure if they still do.

I have some photos from Kew Gardens in London to upload and post to Flickr soon. Been really busy with work lately hence for the delay.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Went on a fall photography picnic today at Southford Falls State Park.




_MG_4363_1 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_4354 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_4389 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_4376 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




_MG_4366 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Without me again I see


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Without me again I see


Well I'm sorry I don't think of you every time I do something


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I'm sorry I don't think of you every time I do something


Well you should!


----------



## spirit

Some photos from Kew Gardens in London - went a couple of weeks ago. 




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

You really get out Jason!  Love your photos


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> You really get out Jason!  Love your photos


Haha thanks Geoff. Popped out for a bike ride around the countryside this afternoon to get some more autumnal photos. A little closer to home than some of my recent photos, but still a nice afternoon out. 

The Flipside 400 AW is a much better bag for cycling with than my old Nova 180 AW. 




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Autumnal Norfolk (Wymondham and Wramplingham Area) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

We should rename this thread to "Jason's photo thread" 

Just kidding Jason, love those fall colors!


----------



## spirit

Fireworks are happening tonight - will post photos of those later, but for now I have this photo of Eaton Park in Norwich to add to 'Jason's photo thread' and one of the table on Halloween. I broke out the Sigma 10-20mm again - not used it for well over a month. I'm breaking out the 55-300mm for fireworks tonight, not used that for around 3 months! 




Eaton Park in the Autumn by Jason Brown, on Flickr




#HappyHalloween #Halloween by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I broke out the Sigma 10-20mm again - not used it for well over a month.


That's all I've been using as of late when I've gone out for a shoot.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's all I've been using as of late when I've gone out for a shoot.


Yeah for a long time it was pretty much the only lens I used too, but lately I've been using my Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 a lot. Such a nice lens.

I got some good shots of the fireworks, will post here soon!


----------



## spirit

Fieworks for Bonfire Night. 

More on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/albums/72157660863520126 (and some from previous years and events too).




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Spectacular at Wymondham Rugby Club - November 6th 2015 by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

75 photos stacked for a 20 minute exposure.  This was my first attempt, with only minor editing.  I may try to edit out the weird light reflection on the water later on.




New Hampshire at Night by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> 75 photos stacked for a 20 minute exposure.  This was my first attempt, with only minor editing.  I may try to edit out the weird light reflection on the water later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hampshire at Night by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


This is one thing that is really cool about living in an area closer to a pole. You can see where the earth rotates on its axis


----------



## Geoff

Almost ski season!




Ski area before the snow by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some new and some old




_MG_4380 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Rays of Knowledge by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Self Portrait by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Cotton Hollow by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

I really want to try the multiple exposure for a self portrait, just need an interesting idea.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got to climb up the bell tower at church on Saturday


----------



## Geoff

Was finally able to capture the aurora:




Aurora over the Lake by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

Geoff said:


> Supermoon Rises by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



You sure you didn't get this from Shutterstock? 

I jest.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> You sure you didn't get this from Shutterstock?
> 
> I jest.


Haha, I actually made some slight edits to it since I posted it, here's the new one:




Rising Moon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

First photos of 2016! Misty morning at Overstrand Beach on January 17th.




Mist at Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Msity Morning atOverstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Misty Morning at Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Looking out to sea at Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Some of the final ones from 2015. These are from December 23rd, taken at Thetford Forest.




Thetford Forest, Norfolk by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Thetford Forest, Norfolk by Jason Brown, on Flickr


And a bit of wide angle and HDR fun at Wymondham Abbey on December 21st.




Wymondham Abbey by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Wymondham Abbey by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Wymondham Abbey by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pyrolocks

So much talent here!  I don't know much about computers but I know art when I see it!  I could spend all day admiring these!  It's a shame a lot of the older ones disappeared.


			
				Spirit said:
			
		

> Autumn at Kew Gardens by Jason Brown



I ADORE this one.  Gorgeous.



Geoff said:


> Another quick snap from my G4 while taking sunset and moonrise shots with my 5D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


*Gorgeous*!
Absolutely stunning!



voyagerfan99 said:


> Self Portrait by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


This blew my mind, with both conception and  execution.  Very, very cool.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pyrolocks said:


> This blew my mind, with both conception and  execution.  Very, very cool.


This was for a "self portrait" for a photography class I took. It was supposed to be a test and I was going to re-shoot with different clothing at each spot but ran out of time.


----------



## Pyrolocks

voyagerfan99 said:


> This was for a "self portrait" for a photography class I took. It was supposed to be a test and I was going to re-shoot with different clothing at each spot but ran out of time.


I think that might've been a happy accident then.  As it is, I almost didn't notice all three people were you.  Then the title kicked me in the face and the wow-factor took over.  I feel like with different clothes, it might've dulled that dawning realization.  The shadows, the angles of the shots... really impressive!  I'm sure you look at it and know you've done better but it makes a mockery of anything I've ever done.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Pyrolocks said:


> I think that might've been a happy accident then.  As it is, I almost didn't notice all three people were you.  Then the title kicked me in the face and the wow-factor took over.  I feel like with different clothes, it might've dulled that dawning realization.  The shadows, the angles of the shots... really impressive!  I'm sure you look at it and know you've done better but it makes a mockery of anything I've ever done.


Here's another one if you enjoy that so much.




Two of Me by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Pyrolocks

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's another one if you enjoy that so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of Me by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


Bahahahaha!  I love it!  ^_^  that's downright awesome!


----------



## spirit

Pyrolocks said:


> So much talent here!  I don't know much about computers but I know art when I see it!  I could spend all day admiring these!  It's a shame a lot of the older ones disappeared.
> 
> 
> I ADORE this one.  Gorgeous.



Thanks, if you enjoy my photography please feel free to follow me on Flickr: http://flickr.com/jasonbrown2013. I have Instagram too, but I rarely use it.

Some smartphone photography:

*Nokia Lumia 925* (shot in JPEG, processed in Lightroom 6):




Foggy Winter Sunrise by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Foggy Winter Sunrise by Jason Brown, on Flickr


*Nokia Lumia 930* (shot in DNG RAW, processed in Lightroom 6) these were a test of low light performance. Not bad but a little grainy even after a lot of noise reduction:




Wymondham Railway Station by Twilight (Shot on a Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Wymondham Railway Station by Twilight (Shot on a Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Wymondham Railway Station by Twilight (Shot on a Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Man I need to take my DSLR out soon, it's been so long!


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Man I need to take my DSLR out soon, it's been so long!


This is why I am in the process of selling my 5D Mark III and $4k work of lenses for a mirrorless camera.  I rarely use my DSLR these days due to the size and weight, it's not something I want to walk around with.

I just received my Fuji X-Pro2 today at work, and took a few sample shots.  Nothing special, but it's raining outside so not many options 

This is straight out of the camera with the classic Fuji Acros filter.  Lots of people say they shoot primarily JPEGs on the Fuji platform since it does such a good job processing, and only use RAW in certain situations.


----------



## Punk

NOthing to do with weight personally, just not enough time between trail running, uni work and life


----------



## spirit

@Geoff they're very nice for out-of-camera! Really nice contrast! Liking the B&W and looking forward to seeing more from your Fuji. Never thought I'd see the day you sold your Canon stuff, should've posted it to me. Help an aspiring photographer, you know!  

Here are some of my favourite ones I've done since the start of the year. Mostly D3200 and either the Sigma 10-20mm f/4.0-5.6 or the Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 with a few from the Lumia 925 and 930 thrown in too. 925 are processed JPEGs, 930 are processed DNGs. 




Misty Morning at Overstrand Beach (First Photos of 2016!) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Foggy Winter Sunrise by Jason Brown, on Flickr (Nokia Lumia 925)




The Wherry Lines and the River Yare by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Urban London (Shot on Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




London Eye and Big Ben (Shot on Nokia Lumia 930) by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Welcome to Norwich! by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Steam engine on the Poppy Line, Sheringham by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Steam engine on the Poppy Line, Sheringham by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Quayside, Norwich by Twilight by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Quayside, Norwich by Twilight by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Quayside, Norwich by Twilight by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Quayside, Norwich by Twilight by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Nice Jason!

Here are two more black and white photos.  I'm still playing around with my camera settings, I had my 5D for 4 years so it's taking a while to get settings and shooting styles to a place that I like.  Both shot with my new 10-24 f/4 lens.




Slow Walk by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Motorcycle in the Sky by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Laquer Head

@spirit mwahaha i'm totally robbing your graffiti pic for my desktop


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> @spirit mwahaha i'm totally robbing your graffiti pic for my desktop



Pretty sure that is near the London Eye. There is usually a lot of skateboarders down there iirc.


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> Pretty sure that is near the London Eye. There is usually a lot of skateboarders down there iirc.


Yes it's right by the London Eye. Walk down the steps of the Jubilee Bridge, walk along the Thames Embankment to the Eye and look left.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Geoff said:


> This is why I am in the process of selling my 5D Mark III and $4k work of lenses for a mirrorless camera.  I rarely use my DSLR these days due to the size and weight, it's not something I want to walk around with.
> 
> I just received my Fuji X-Pro2 today at work, and took a few sample shots.  Nothing special, but it's raining outside so not many options
> 
> This is straight out of the camera with the classic Fuji Acros filter.  Lots of people say they shoot primarily JPEGs on the Fuji platform since it does such a good job processing, and only use RAW in certain situations.


There is something I really like about these ones.


----------



## Geoff

Some more of my trip to Atlanta with my new Fuji X-Pro 2:




Jellyfish by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Tranquil Path by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Hiking Adventure by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Atlanta From Stone Mountain by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

We should rename this to Jason and Geoff's photo thread 

I took my new Fuji X-Pro2 out on it's first "real" photo shoot, and I was surprised how much I liked these photos!




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Garrison Hill Tower at Night by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## patrickv

hello peeps, haven't posted or even logged in for centuries now. Here's one.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm not much of a photographer, but I saw this on my deck while BBQ'ing... took a few snaps and thought these 2 looked decent enough to show here amogst all you pros


----------



## voyagerfan99

The praying mantis is a very cool insect.


----------



## Punk

Just finished these two:


----------



## spirit

@Geoff I love those last pics you posted and @Punk yours look great too!

Here are some from my recent holiday to Whitby, North Yorkshire. Full set: https://t.co/yNvg3TmyPk 




Whitby Abbey in Black and White by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Whitby Abbey in Black and White by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Flamborough Head Lighthouse in Black and White by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Flamborough Head Lighthouse in Black and White by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Whitby, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Whitby, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Flamborough Head Lighthouse, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Sandsend Beach by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Robin Hood Bay, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Flamborough Head, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Whitby, North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Vikings at Whitby Abbey! North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Vikings at Whitby Abbey! North Yorkshire by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## just a noob

trying out my new macro and d5300


----------



## just a noob

Still trying to figure out the camera


----------



## Origin Saint

Had a stressful day today, so I decided to drive around my hometown area and take some pictures and visit some places I used to frequent as a kid.  My dad would take me fishing and driving around at a wildlife preserve area near our house.  Doughnuts ensued, as well as games of play "miss-the-pothole" on the dirt/gravel pothole-minefield roads.  Posted two pics of my car over in the appropriate thread and on Flikr if you're interested.  Without further ado, enjoy. 




Algae pond at the archery range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Target at the archery range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Walking the trail at the archery range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Walking the trail at the archery range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




One of the archery stations at the range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Photo sphere at the archery range by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Geese at the marsh lake by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Marsh lake by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Marsh lake by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Panorama of the marsh lake by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Bridge that&#x27;s been closed since I was born by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Some graffiti in a peculiar place by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Beautiful field by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Fire in the Sky by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Nice ones Geoff!


----------



## voyagerfan99

At some point I'll get around to editing my pictures from last week....


----------



## voyagerfan99

_MG_5707 by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## just a noob

I was going for the flag, but this seemed to turn out alright too


----------



## Origin Saint

Took my S/O on a trip to the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal to see the OMNIMAX documentary on the National Parks today, decided to take some photos as well:




Front of Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Google Auto-Stylized Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal Fountain by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Downtown Cincinnati on the Skyline by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Lobby of the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Mural Inside the Lobby of the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Mural Inside the Lobby of the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




View into the Lobby of the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




OMNIMAX Projection Room in the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




One of the Areas inside the Childrens Museum in the Cincinnati Museum Center/Union Terminal by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Accidental Shadow Shot by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

just a noob said:


> I was going for the flag, but this seemed to turn out alright too


Just a tip, use individual focus points and make sure the focus point is on the flag.  Assuming you are using a semi-pro camera.


----------



## Darren

I'm no photographer in any sense compared to you guys but I've got a couple shots so far of my vacation in Maine and the Bar Harbor area. This is more a testament to the LG G4's camera. All done on auto settings I think, first is a pano though. This is the sunrise from Cadillac Mountain, which is the first spot in the US to receive sunlight for parts of the year. Got up at 3:30 to see it and was about 5 when it cracked the horizon.



20160719_051812_HDR by [email protected], on Flickr




20160718_114613 by [email protected], on Flickr




20160718_114456 by [email protected], on Flickr




20160718_121139 by [email protected], on Flickr




20160719_050600 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I'm no photographer in any sense compared to you guys but I've got a couple shots so far of my vacation in Maine and the Bar Harbor area. This is more a testament to the LG G4's camera. All done on auto settings I think, first is a pano though. This is the sunrise from Cadillac Mountain, which is the first spot in the US to receive sunlight for parts of the year. Got up at 3:30 to see it and was about 5 when it cracked the horizon


Fantastic photos for the G4, I loved mine for it's camera.  I've actually never been to Cadillac Mountain, but that view is amazing.  Maybe you should move to New England


----------



## Geoff

Two from a recent trip to a secluded waterfall in the White Mountains of NH:




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Untitled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## spirit

Awesome sunsets @Darren and great waterfall shots @Geoff!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Awesome sunsets @Darren and great waterfall shots @Geoff!


*cough*
Sunrise.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> *cough*
> Sunrise.


Psshah, details.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Psshah, details.


I woke up at 3 friggin 30 in the morning to see it. I ain't getting dismissed for no pansy sunset.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I woke up at 3 friggin 30 in the morning to see it. I ain't getting dismissed for no pansy sunset.


That's some dedication right there.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> That's some dedication right there.


My parents were the dedicated ones, I just had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> My parents were the dedicated ones, I just had no choice in the matter.


How old are you again? lol


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> How old are you again? lol


20. They pay for my college education and other nice things like family vacations to Maine. I think I can humor them to get up early to see a pretty sunrise.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> *cough*
> Sunrise.


Sorry!  I should have read your post! 

I have taken thousands of photos in July so far. I'm trying to get them up onto Flickr but it is taking a while because a lot of the groups I post in to help me get my views have a set number of photos you can post to them each day, but here are some of the best recent photos I've put up there:

Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT) 2016: Sometimes the slow 300mm lens I have and the D3200's 4 fps shooting makes capturing airshows quite hard. I'm hoping that by the time I go to RIAT 2017 I have a 500mm or a 600mm lens and a D500 which can shoot at 10 fps and has a much better and faster auto-focusing system than the AF on the 55-300mm lens I use (it's the same auto-focusing system used in the D5, 153 points etc). 




RIAT 2016 - Eurofighter Typhoon by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - F-22 Raptor by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - F-22 and F-35 Flypast by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - SAAB Gripen by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - Polish Mikoyan MiG-29 Fulcrum by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - F-35 Lightning II by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - F-35 Lightning II by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - RAF Red Arrows Display by Jason Brown, on Flickr




RIAT 2016 - RAF Red Arrows Display by Jason Brown, on Flickr


Africa Alive zoo:




Great Grey Owl by Jason Brown, on Flickr




African Tribal Dancers by Jason Brown, on Flickr




African Tribal Dancers by Jason Brown, on Flickr




African Tribal Dancers by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Origin Saint

spirit said:


> African Tribal Dancers by Jason Brown, on Flickr


How @beers  looks when he sees the chance to make a horrible pun.



spirit said:


> Great Grey Owl by Jason Brown, on Flickr



How I look when he makes that pun.



Nice photos @spirit


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like the owl


----------



## Geoff

Here are a bunch from my trip around New England:

Standing at the edge of Table Rock:



Table Rock by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr

Hiking up the cliff side in Acadia:



Cliff Trail by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr

Hiking Jordan Pond in Acadia:



Path Less Traveled by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr

Milky Way over Pittsburg, NH:



Milky Way by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Recent hike (two days ago) around Annecy. It has been a long time


----------



## tremmor

beautiful pictures. That is an adventure.


----------



## Punk

tremmor said:


> beautiful pictures. That is an adventure.



Thank you, it's been a while since I've taken my DSLR on a hike, been mainly trail running in places similar as this but there is too much shock while running so I can't take the DSLR :/


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Thank you, it's been a while since I've taken my DSLR on a hike, been mainly trail running in places similar as this but there is too much shock while running so I can't take the DSLR :/


#1 reason I migrated to a mirrorless


----------



## Punk

Geoff said:


> #1 reason I migrated to a mirrorless



That still won't let me allow myself to take a 500-700€ camera while trail running or MTBing... A bad fall would kill it. Actually I fell during the hike and saved the camera by falling on my arm instead of my back. This save cost me a huge freakin pain that I still feel today... Muscular so nothing to worry about but still


----------



## Geoff

From a trip up north again this weekend:




Star Trails Over Tree by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Waterfall by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Abandoned House by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

Your star shots are awesome!


----------



## Laquer Head

Not a great photo, (taken with old samsung phone) but this guy is on my window every morning - leaves and then returns the following morning.


----------



## Origin Saint

Laquer Head said:


> Not a great photo, (taken with old samsung phone) but this guy is on my window every morning - leaves and then returns the following morning.



You should name 'im _Pete




_


----------



## Laquer Head

I wonder if he is one of those ones that get you high when you lick its back


----------



## Geoff

Finally drove to York Maine to see the sunrise.




Nubble Lighthouse by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

You guys need to post more photos.  Here's a couple from yesterday:




Field of Yellow by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Sunny Sunflower by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

I almost never take my camera out anymore 

I also still have a ton of recent pictures I haven't even processed yet.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I almost never take my camera out anymore
> 
> I also still have a ton of recent pictures I haven't even processed yet.


That will change on Saturday!  And also a big reason I got rid of my 5D.  Just too bulky to carry around.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> You guys need to post more photos.


Fine.  You asked for it.

Here's some from my annual trip to Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan for the Old Car Festival.  Enjoy. (Check my Flikr for the rest of the photos, there's quite a bit)




1929 Bugatti Type 40 by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Sheep by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




1928 Harley-Davidson by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




The Plymouth Locomotive by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Line of Stanley Steamers by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Old Truck &amp; Barn by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Edison Locomotive by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Sir John Bennett Clock, Watch &amp; Jewelry Store by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Edison Train &amp; Truck by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Period Dress by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Sunset over Ford by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




Joe Louis Fist in front of the GM Renaissance Center by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr




GM Renaissance Center by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr

Not that great of a picture, but it was hilarious and cute; this little dude wouldn't leave me alone:




Curious Sheep by Mitch Belcher, on Flickr


----------



## _Glitch

Damn. I see a lot of good pictures here. Good work guys.
I am not by any means a photographer. But i still like this image i took of one of my sword.
It's taken with a mobile camera  The HTC One M8. Not that good of a camera as some reviewers made it out to be honestly. Great indoor details but outside in perfect light, it falls short. (i own a Samsung Galaxy S7 new. The m8 can't even compare to to that.)


----------



## Geoff

Testing out my new fisheye lens in NYC with @voyagerfan99 




Westfield World Trade Center by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




Abandoned NYC Station by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr




One World Trade Center by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## _Glitch

I in general don't prefer fisheye lenses, but those pics are amazing.
Specially the skyscraper one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Interborough Rapid Transit by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Chambers Street by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Service on Opposite Side by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

_Glitch said:


> I in general don't prefer fisheye lenses, but those pics are amazing.
> Specially the skyscraper one.


They have very specific use cases, I definitely don't like photos all taken in fisheye that have no purpose being shot that wide



voyagerfan99 said:


> WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on Flickr
> WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on Flickr
> WTC Transportation Hub by Travis Anderson, on FlickrInterborough Rapid Transit by Travis Anderson, on Flickr
> Chambers Street by Travis Anderson, on Flickr
> Service on Opposite Side by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


These look familiar


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> These look familiar


You were there, remember?


----------



## beers

My crappy camera makes this look weird (that's the technical terminology):


----------



## Geoff

Nice @beers, what kind of potato camera was that taken with?


----------



## _Glitch

10 minutes Photoshop Is gonna help a bit. Just saying


photo upload sites


----------



## spirit

Love the Space Needle! Went up it when I went to visit Microsoft last year, it was amazing!


----------



## _Glitch

Looking forward for some more cool images.


----------



## Geoff

Aurora breaks through the clouds:




Aurora by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## _Glitch

omg, that's amazing. Where is it taken?


----------



## Geoff

_Glitch said:


> omg, that's amazing. Where is it taken?


Central New Hampshire


----------



## Punk

Amazing pic, but the lightning feels very unreal, especially on the forest.


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Amazing pic, but the lightning feels very unreal, especially on the forest.


What lightning?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> What lightning?


I think he typo'd and meant lighting


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I think he typo'd and meant lighting


Well if that's the case, it is unreal as technically it's not what you'd see with your naked eye.  I bumped up the exposure a bit to bring out the fall colors in the trees.


----------



## Punk

Yeah it's probably the saturation that makes it unreal. I know this is a moonlight shot so nothing looks real but it looks painty on the forest. That's nitpicking and you know I love natural looking pics so if you're happy with it that's the most important. Do you have an original I can look at to see if I'm wrong?


----------



## Geoff

Punk said:


> Yeah it's probably the saturation that makes it unreal. I know this is a moonlight shot so nothing looks real but it looks painty on the forest. That's nitpicking and you know I love natural looking pics so if you're happy with it that's the most important. Do you have an original I can look at to see if I'm wrong?


No problem, we all have our own tastes.  Here's a 100% unedited, straight out of the camera photo:


----------



## spirit

Hey guys,

Been away from here for a couple of months, thought I'd share some of my recent photos with you (more to come, still got a few to upload to Flickr!)

Work basically took over my life, but still managed to find time to do photography here and there and I am in the process of ordering the Nikon D500. 




Polzeath, Cornwall by Jason Brown, on Flickr




On The Railway by Jason Brown, on Flickr




A Fun Ride by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Classic MG by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Dreamy Flowers by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Dreamy Flowers by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Dreamy Flowers by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Halloween! by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Display at Wymondham Rugby Club, 2016 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Display at Wymondham Rugby Club, 2016 by Jason Brown, on Flickr




Firework Display at Wymondham Rugby Club, 2016 by Jason Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

My latest project: A festive Nubble Lighthouse shines while Earth moves through the cosmos.




Stars over Nubble by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Origin Saint




----------



## Geoff

Nubble Sunrise by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Just picked up a Sony a7R II before my trip out west last week, this is one of my favorite photos so far:




Antelope Canyon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## MajesticWerewolf

Geoff said:


> Just picked up a Sony a7R II before my trip out west last week, this is one of my favorite photos so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antelope Canyon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr



I like your photo. It would be a good wallpaper for phones.


----------



## Geoff

MajesticWerewolf said:


> I like your photo. It would be a good wallpaper for phones.


Thanks, and that's exactly what I did with it


----------



## HackSpoon

I took this a bit ago around 6 in the morning in my backyard.


----------



## Geoff

HackSpoon said:


> I took this a bit ago around 6 in the morning in my backyard.


You sure do like sunsetrises.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> You sure do like sunsets


That's a sunrise you dingaling.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> That's a sunrise you dingaling.


Edited my post, better?


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> Just picked up a Sony a7R II before my trip out west last week, this is one of my favorite photos so far:


Did you see that sony came out with the a9?


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Did you see that sony came out with the a9?


Yeah, but that's more for sports anyways with an insane FPS count.  I still prefer the higher resolution of the a7R II


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Just picked up a Sony a7R II before my trip out west last week, this is one of my favorite photos so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antelope Canyon by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


is that real? if it is, great photo! you did a good job.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> is that real? if it is, great photo! you did a good job.


Yes it is, thank you!


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but that's more for sports anyways with an insane FPS count.  I still prefer the higher resolution of the a7R II


How's the battery life on the A7R?


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Yes it is, thank you!


Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> How's the battery life on the A7R?


Nowhere near as good as a DSLR, that's why I have 5 batteries lol


----------



## Geoff

The aurora was amazing in New Hampshire last night!




Aurora over New Hampshire by Geoff Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Laquer Head

People always think the Northern Lights and such are photshopped or exaggerated until you see it in person.. stunning.


----------



## Laquer Head

Not my photo, but a friend on Twitter in Alberta took this one~! Credit: Darlene Tanner


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> Not my photo, but a friend on Twitter in Alberta took this one~! Credit: Darlene Tanner
> 
> View attachment 8265


I wish I lived that far north


----------



## voyagerfan99

Enders Falls by Travis Anderson, on Flickr




Enders Falls by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Calin

Some super amateur pictures taken with a cheap phone I took last week while climbing a mountain.

















Roast me


----------



## Calin

2010 Renault F1 car in the 2017 livery in Iasi, Romania. I'm a bit pissed because on their site they claimed that it's a real 2017 car then they told me on Twitter than they only have 2 real 2017 cars and use them in races.


----------



## _Kyle_

They are actually really nice photos.


----------



## johnvosh

Just the sun and some clouds, taken while at work at the end of August


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my film photo.  I used 1976 Pentax K1000 with fujifilm 200 roll.  
https://photos.app.goo.gl/rtNEDmGKwYMMgy1u6


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been a while since I've posted anything recent




Enders Falls by Travis Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Calin

Some pictures of trains. Not bad for a smartphone.










More


----------



## OmniDyne

Calin said:


> Some pictures of trains. Not bad for a smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More



What is a CFR Draisine?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40116812583/in/photostream

I recently was laid off from the railroad. Was employed as a conductor, then engineer, and finally remote operation conductor. The company installed remote control systems on an older model switch engine and we used a newer switch engine for increased pulling and braking power. I was skeptical of the remote at first, but I won't lie; it was fun and much more efficient. I was able to control the engines with extreme precision, partially due to how accurate and responsive the controls were. The largest caveat being that it was much more difficult and dangerous when getting off and on moving equipment (rail cars); maneuverability was hampered substantially. With the remote, I could land quite easily at 10 mph. Without the remote, I could do 15. Catching and climbing was also hindered, easily the most dangerous part. Kicking cars was the greatest benefit. I could kick a set of cars down one track, throw the switch and kick another set down another track, catch a ride and pull out before either sets had made joints. Saved a lot of time and it's much more difficult with a dedicated engineer.


----------



## Calin

OmniDyne said:


> What is a CFR Draisine?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40116812583/in/photostream
> 
> I recently was laid off from the railroad. Was employed as a conductor, then engineer, and finally remote operation conductor. The company installed remote control systems on an older model switch engine and we used a newer switch engine for increased pulling and braking power. I was skeptical of the remote at first, but I won't lie; it was fun and much more efficient. I was able to control the engines with extreme precision, partially due to how accurate and responsive the controls were. The largest caveat being that it was much more difficult and dangerous when getting off and on moving equipment (rail cars); maneuverability was hampered substantially. With the remote, I could land quite easily at 10 mph. Without the remote, I could do 15. Catching and climbing was also hindered, easily the most dangerous part. Kicking cars was the greatest benefit. I could kick a set of cars down one track, throw the switch and kick another set down another track, catch a ride and pull out before either sets had made joints. Saved a lot of time and it's much more difficult with a dedicated engineer.
> 
> View attachment 9344 View attachment 9345 View attachment 9346 View attachment 9348 View attachment 9349 View attachment 9350 View attachment 9352 View attachment 9353 View attachment 9354 View attachment 9355


Well, I guess you know what a Draisine is. CFR is the Romanian national operator


----------



## Calin

Some photos of trains taken with my new Nikon D3500

















More: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## beers

Training hard I see


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Training hard I see


I bet you're proud of that one aren't you.


----------



## Cromewell

Darren said:


> I bet you're proud of that one aren't you.


He should be, it's funny.


----------

